#ubuntu-de 2011-02-07
<animax> Was sagt mir eine solche Fehlermeldung? http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/3899/bildschirmfoto2j.png. Keine Ahnung, wie ich "die Probleme beheben soll". Noch jemand da, der helfen möchte/kann?  
<sl33py_> sry
<ring1> animax, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Synaptic#Defekte-Pakete-reparieren außerdem, googlen hilft :)
<animax> ich weiß ja momentan nicht, welche Pakete defekt sind. Wenn ich nur den Befehl auswähle, passiert gar nichts.
<animax> Erkennt die Synaptic automatisch, welche Pakete defekt sind?
<animax> Na ja, jedenfalls tut sie es im Augenblick nicht.
<ring1> animax, ja. geh mal auf custom filters und dann broken.
<animax> Du meinst 'Filter' > 'Defekt'?
<ring1> das ist die deutsche übersetzung, ja
<animax> Und dann weiter?
<ring1> ist jetzt ein paket aufgeführt?
<animax> 'Defekt' ist angehakt. 
<animax> Wo müsste da ein Paket stehen?
<sl33py> klick mal auf alle, so müsste auch etwas unter defekt stehen!
<animax> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/1387/bildschirmfoto3j.png
<ring1> animax, falsches fenster
<animax> Welches dann?
<animax> Habe Ubuntu 10.04
<ring1> animax, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1425495/Screenshot-Synaptic%20Package%20Manager.png
<ring1> da wo die maus angezeigt wird, sollte dein defektes paket auftauchen
<animax> Ich finde gar keinen entsprechenden Menupunkt zu 'Broken'.
<sl33py> animax, nur in sysnaptic, gehst du links unten an der seite auf " Benutzerdefinierte Filter " und dann links oben auf " Defekt ".
<animax> Ok.
<sl33py> ring1 hat sein system auf english
<ring1> wollt grad sagen, vor 10 min hab ich ihm das schonmal geschrieben ;)
<animax> Tja, da kommt leider nix an Paketen .. http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/6113/bildschirmfoto4t.png
<sl33py> lösch die schnellsuche
<sl33py> wird jetzt eines angezeigt?
<animax> Jo. http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/1160/bildschirmfoto5b.png
<animax> Und jetzt nochmal auf 'Defekte Pakete reparieren'?
<animax> Vorher das Paket auswählen?
<k1l> hört sich gut an
<animax> Toll. Der Installationsversuch von Kdenlive soll mir die ffmpeg-Dateien zerschossen haben?
<ring1> offensichtlich ist ffmpeg defekt
<animax> Ich wollte nur die aktuelle Version des Programms aus den entsprechenden Paketquellen installieren.
<animax> Es wird auf der Seite extra dringendst empfohlen, das nicht über die Repositries zu machen.
<ring1> fremdquellen sind immer skeptisch zu betrachten
<animax> http://www.kdenlive.org/user-manual/downloading-and-installing-kdenlive/pre-compiled-packages/ubuntu-packages
<shetlandpony> animax's url: http://tinyurl.com/cyt3wt | Ubuntu packages | Kdenlive
<animax> "Versions of Kdenlive in official repositories are deprecated. It is strongly recommended to install Kdenlive 0.7.8 packages using Sunab's alternative repository"
<ring1> ja, und?
<animax> Ja, keine Ahnung. Das kann dann trotzdem schief gehen?
<ring1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen
<animax> Irgendjemand im Ubuntuusersforum hatte auch Probleme mit der Version aus den Repositries, und mit der aus den alternativen Paketquellen klappte alles bei ihm.
<animax> Na ja.
<animax> shetlanpony: Das ist ja die Seite, von der ich die Version gesaugt habe.
<ring1> ,bot animax 
<animax> Mh?
<animax> Verstehe nicht.
<sl33py> das ist ein bot
<animax> Was ist ein bot?
<ring1> ,bot? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax: ich bin ein bot ;p
<animax> Ach so.
<animax> Hä?
<sl33py> http://www.mirc-anleitung.de/mirc_chat_bots.html
<animax> Sorry, verstehe nix.
<sl33py> öffne meinen link bitte
<animax> Ähm ...
<sl33py> ja ;P
<ring1> du kannst natürlich, wenn du willst zusätzliche fremdquellen (ppa) nutzen, allerdings sind diese in keinster weise durch ubuntu supportet
<animax> Wie jetzt? shetlandpony ist ein bot? Er hat doch gerade noch den Post bemerkt.
<sl33py> nein das hat ein nutzer eingegeben
<ring1> shetlandpony ist ein bot, richtig
<animax> Ja, sehr witzig ... 
<animax> :-(
<animax> Kann ich mir wenigstens die aktuellen ffmpeg-Dateien aus den lucid bleed Bibliotheken installieren?
<animax> Also die ffmpeg für Maverick?
<animax> Also, ich habe ffmpeg nochmal installiert. Dann müsste jetzt wieder alles in Ordnung sein, oder?
<animax> Ok, ich versuche weiterhin mein Glück. Danke für die Hilfe und gute Nacht.
<sl33py> bye
<animax> Ciao.
<NTQ> kann ich irgendwie die konsolen-ausgabe eines schon laufenden programmes einsehen, das ich nicht im terminal gestartet habe?
<bullgard4> Ich habe eine Partition »detlef2« gelöscht und auf  Grub 2 aktualisiert. Beim Booten meldet Grub 2: "The hard disk ~/detlef2 is not yet ready or does not exist. You can still wait; press S to surpass mounting , or M to recover." Welche  Grub-2-Konfigurationsdatei muß ich editieren, um diese 'Fehlermeldung loszuwerden?
<tm> bullgard4: ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die partition, die du gelöscht hast noch in der /etc/fstab eingetragen ist, wenn ja einfach den eintrag löschen oder mit einer # vor dem eintrag auskommentieren
<bullgard4> tm: Ja, mache ich.  --  Danke!
<tm> bullgard4: np :)
<claw_EEE> hallo ich hab ein problem mit defekten packeten (php5) hab es mit --re-install versucht. APT meldet dann aber nicht erfüllte abhängigkeiten
<zeitsofa> claw_EEE: kannst du mal die ganze ausgabe in einen nopaste packen bitte?
<claw_EEE> http://is.gd/TyGuiZ
<claw_EEE> das problem liegt wohl daran, dass ich fremdquellen in der sources.list habe die sich nicht mit den nativen vertragen
<zeitsofa> mal ein apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 versucht?
<claw_EEE> ".... php5-common aber 5.3.5-0.dotdeb.1 soll installiert werden"
<claw_EEE> habe dotdeb auskommentiert und apt-get update ausgeführt
<claw_EEE> auch apt-get clean
<claw_EEE> er will aber weiterhin das packet von dotdeb beziehen
<claw_EEE> libapache2-mod-php wirft auch nur weitere abhängigkeiten auf
<zeitsofa> auskommentieren - apt-get update && apt-get install -f
<zeitsofa> war das dein weg den du versucht hattest beim auskommentieren. denn nach einem apt-get update dürfte die abhängigkeit nach paketen aus den fremdquellen passe sein 
<claw_EEE> ja war es
<zeitsofa> und was wirft das apt-get install -f aus?
<claw_EEE> sieht sauber aus
<claw_EEE> keine fehler
<claw_EEE> aha
<claw_EEE> php5-common mit remove entfernt und neu installiert dann bezieht ers von ubuntu.com
<claw_EEE> mit --reinstall nicht
<claw_EEE> jep
<claw_EEE> auch php5 will er wieder installieren
<zeitsofa> noja solange das richtige installiert wird :)
<claw_EEE> sehen wir gleich :)
<claw_EEE> 16 KB/s
<zeitsofa> oh umts?
<claw_EEE> ne eigentlich ein Vserver 
<claw_EEE> keine ahnung was dort wieder los ist
<zeitsofa> klingt nicht fein. 16k is schon echt net viel. mal anderen quellen angegeben?
<claw_EEE> da kümmer ich mich später drum
<claw_EEE> okay apache up and running
<claw_EEE> herzlichen dank
<zeitsofa> eine gut tat am morgen *kaffee rüber schieb* :)
<LetoThe2nd> zeitsofa: und wo is mein koffein?
<zeitsofa> np u're welcome
<zeitsofa> LetoThe2nd: das liegt in kleine lines säuberlich gehäxxelt auf dem spiegel in der channel herrentoilette ;p
<LetoThe2nd> ah vadammt.
<sl33py> guten morgen
<zeitsofa> moin sl33py 
<sl33py> ne kleine frage über init.d kann ich die Netzwerkverbindung stoppen? So das er keine Verbindung zum Internet mehr hat?
<zeitsofa> ja
<sl33py> was von network muss ich denn stoppen?
<zeitsofa> network-manager/Networkmanager und networking
<sl33py> ok mom danke schon mal
<sl33py> so
<sl33py> noch bin ich da ;D
<sl33py> kann es sein das ich noch was stoppen muss?
<zeitsofa> also wenn ich das stoppe bin ich offline
<zeitsofa> wie bist du online?
<sl33py> kannst über den browser also nicht mehr auf z.B. google.de zugreifen?
<sl33py> Was meinste genau?
<zeitsofa> nein weder das noch könnte ich dann hier schreiben 
<sl33py> ok
<zeitsofa> hast du mal in /var/log/messages daemon syslog geschaut ob da was steht was das herunterfahren des netzwerks verhindert?
<sl33py> mom
<sl33py> das zuletzt angezeigte ist 8:05 Uhr und das ist " reset high speed USB device "
<zeitsofa> magst du mal von jedem file die letzten 100 zeilen in nen nopaste packen?
<sl33py> nopaste? ne Seite wäre nett.
<zeitsofa> ,paste? sl33py 
<shetlandpony> sl33py: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<factorx> Hallo Leute! Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Schlüsselbund unter maverick. Ich habe die Passwörter für den Schlüsselbund "default" mit dem Passwort für den Schlüsselbund "login" abgeglichen, in der Hoffnung, dass dann die Eingabe des Passworts beim Login gleich beide Schlüsselbunde entschlüsselt. Das geschieht jedoch nicht. Wenn auf einen Schlüssel im "default" Schlüsselbund zugegriffen werden soll, muss ich das Passwort trotzdem nochmal ein
<factorx> geben. Warum?
<sl33py> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333545/
<sl33py> ok bin noch nicht so ganz erfahren von /var/log/daemon und syslog brauchst du noch?
<zeitsofa> sl33py: sekunde ich sitz im zug und umts ist etwas schwach auf der brust
<zeitsofa> sl33py: sei so gut reich mal daemon.log nach 
<sl33py> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333546/
<zeitsofa> kann es sein das du anstelle von stop nen restart eintippst?
<sl33py> mom so sollte doch stimmen /etc/init.d/network-manager stop?
<marius> servus
<sl33py> moin
<zeitsofa> wenn das bei dir so heisst sl33py ja. bei mir heisst der noch NetworkManager
<zeitsofa> und wenn du das gemacht hast mal ein /etc/init.d/networking stop
<zeitsofa> alles natürliche mit sudo davor
<sl33py> hab ich beides
<sl33py> bin aber immer noch on
<Smurf> ifdown eth0
<sl33py> benutze maverick merkat
<zeitsofa> sl33py: was aber kein initscript ist
<zeitsofa> oh
<Smurf> mach ifdown eth0
<zeitsofa> Smurf: meinte ich das is aber kein initscript
<zeitsofa> und das war die frage
<zeitsofa> ^^
<LetoThe2nd> Smurf: und was, wenn er über wlan dran hängt?
<sl33py> ne Kabel
<Smurf> ifconfig
<Smurf> dann sieht er sein wlan interface
<Smurf> ich habe ubuntu 10.10 und ein nfs problem 
<LetoThe2nd> oO( immer diese command-in-den-channel-gerülpse. )
<Smurf> hoffe es kennt sich einer dammit aus 
<zeitsofa> ich geh mir mal käffchen besorgen und warte bis smurf mit dem support von initscripts fertig ist :D
<sl33py> also unter ifconfig zeigt er mir an das ich mit eth0 verbunden bin, komisch
<Smurf> wenn ich große dateien transferiere ist der nfs schnell 
<zeitsofa> sl33py: und ein /networking stop half auch nicht?
<sl33py> nein
<Smurf> bei einzelne kleine dateien dagegen sehr sehr langsam 
<Smurf> mach /etc/init.d/networking stop 
<sl33py> hab ich schon sowie network-manager im oanel wird mir auch ein X angezeigt
<Smurf> oder networking stop ach ja immer sudo davor
<zeitsofa> smurf würd es dir wsa aus machen dir nen kaffe zu holen und das backlog dabei zu lesen?
<Smurf> zeitsofa, sorry ;8
<zeitsofa> :) danke
<Smurf> hat jemand ne idee mit mein nfs prob?
<zeitsofa> sl33py: na dann versuch mal: sudo service network-manager stop && sudo service networking stop
<zeitsofa> es liegt in der natur von nfs das es bei kleineren dateien langsamer ist würd ich meinen. zwar nicht extrem gravierend aber spürbar. zumindest kenn ich das von nfs nicht anders
<Smurf> also zwischen 89 mb/sec
<Smurf> und 3,6 kb sec bei kleine daten 
<Smurf> ist es gravierend ;(
<sl33py> zeitsofa bin noch da :D
<zeitsofa> ok das ist es in der tat.
<sl33py> mom ich poste mal ein bild
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet da, dass das NFS zwar verstärkend wirkt, der grund aber woanders liegt.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( und ja, das ist eine _REINE_ vermutung.)
<zeitsofa> sl33py: poste mal die datei /etc/network/interfaces die ausgabe von ifconfig und etwas mehr als 200 zeilen des daemonlog und syslog
<zeitsofa> smurf für tiefere nfs probleme bin ich der falsche denk ich - ich benutze so gut wie nur sshfs :/ sorry
<sl33py> das ist die Datei /etc/network/interfaces : auto lo, iface lo inet loopback.
<zeitsofa> sl33py: ok davon brauch ich in der tat keinen nopaste :D
<sl33py> das hier ist ifconfig: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333550/
<Smurf> sl33py, was hast du vor was geht den nicht
<zeitsofa> dann lass uns doch ruhig mal Smurf 's idee aufgreifen mit ifdown eth0 aufgreifen. allein um zu sehen ob dann dein inet wenigstens weg ist.
<zeitsofa> -aufgreifen 
<sl33py> das ist der daemon: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333553/
<sl33py> ich möchte mein inet über init.d abschalten
<sl33py> ok wie muss ich das machen mit ifdown eth0?
<Smurf> sudo ifdown eth0
<Smurf> sagten wir bereits
<sl33py> sry, neuling....
<Smurf> macht nichts ;)
<sl33py> das ist die Ausgabe: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<zeitsofa> sl33py: Smurf: ich räume mal eben das feld :) zug is im bahnhof angekommen ich muss mir mal den weg zur s-bahn frei kämpfen 
<sl33py> ok bis gleich und danke
<Smurf> mach mal ifup eth0
<Smurf> und paste mal was steht in /etc/networks/interfaces 
<sl33py> Ausgabe: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<LetoThe2nd> Smurf: <hint>wenn er (wie im default üblich) den networkmanager benutzt, bist du auf der flaschen spur.</hint>
<LetoThe2nd> s/flaschen/falschen/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: Smurf: <hint>wenn er (wie im default üblich) den networkmanager benutzt, bist du auf der falschen spur.</hint>
<Smurf> ach so na dann 
<sl33py> Smurf, das Verzeichnis hab ich nicht
<Smurf> bin ich ruhig
<Smurf> ja passt schon 
<Smurf> ich meinte auch /etc/network 
<Smurf> und interfaces ist eine datei 
<Smurf> aber egal 
<Smurf> was geht den nicht
<Smurf> welche distri hast du 
<sl33py> ja die ich mit cat aber öffnen können müsste oder?
<sl33py> 10.10
<Smurf> sudo cat /etc/network/interfaces
<LetoThe2nd> wir hatten die interfaces schon. BACKLOG!
<sl33py> ja die datei besitze ich nicht
<LetoThe2nd> ermm...
<LetoThe2nd> 08:30 < sl33py> das ist die Datei /etc/network/interfaces : auto lo, iface lo inet loopback.
<LetoThe2nd> was nu.
<sl33py> stimmt sry
<sl33py> ok, ich möchte über init.d mein Internet abschalten
<sl33py> networking und network-manager hab ich schon beide gestoppt
<Smurf> hast du irgend ein paket installiert 
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht wärs mal schön, den grund zu wissen...?
<LetoThe2nd> klingt nämlich heftigst nach einem xy-problem.
<Smurf> um deine netzwerkkarte zu konfigurieren oder ist das einfach standard von der installation?
<sl33py> ich fang gerade an ubuntu kennen zu lernen, Testzwecke
<Smurf> hast also nicht irgend ein packett extra installiert um netwerk zu verwalten?
<sl33py> ja, std
<sl33py> ubuntu installiert und internet lief.
<Smurf> ok 
<Smurf> unter System / einstellungen netzwerkverbindungen 
<Smurf> ist da bei kabelgebunden ein interface da
<sl33py> nein
<Smurf> und du gehst nicht über wlan 
<Smurf> sondern definitiv über kabel?
<sl33py> Ja.
<sl33py> bin wohl ein sonderfall :D
<Smurf> sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop sagtest du geht nicht 
<sl33py> doch aber es passiert nichts weiter, zumindest was ich bemerken würde.
<Smurf> danach ist deine verbindung im internet noch da?
<sl33py> mhm
<Smurf> oder meinnst du das du in der consolenausgabe nichts weiter bemerkst?
<sl33py> im panel wird mir angezeigt " Netzwerk deaktiviert ".
<sl33py> möchtest du die Ausgabe?
<Smurf> ne 
<Smurf> geh mal in browser und google mal was geht das?
<claw_EEE> ping google
<sl33py> einwandfrei
<claw_EEE> das ist zuverlässiger
<claw_EEE> okay
<Smurf> du hast in google auch ein suchbegriff eingegeben ja?
<sl33py> ja
<Smurf> also 
<claw_EEE> um was geht es eigentlich ?
<Smurf> nur mal für dumme schlümpfe 
<Smurf> du erzählst mir keine wlan verbindung, dein netzwerk ist deaktiviert sagt der symbol auch und du kannst trotzdem surfen
<claw_EEE> okay du willst also deine netzwerkverbindung kappen ?
<Smurf> hat er eigentlich schon
<sl33py> ja, genau das sag ich, komisch oder, über ifconfig wird mir auch kein wlan angezeigt nur eth0
<Smurf> wie kann der noch online sein wenn der networkmanager sagt getrennt
<claw_EEE> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<claw_EEE> bzw. ifconfig eth0 up um sie wieder zu aktivieren
<Smurf> moment mal 
<Smurf> ifconfig sagt dir welche hardware an ist
<Smurf> welche interface 
<Smurf> sudo ifconfig -a 
<zeitsofa> was eth0 ist und somit claw_EEE net unrecht hat 
<zeitsofa> zumindest war es vorhin noch eth0 :D
<claw_EEE> Smurf, mit ifconfig eth0 up/down kannst du auch das interface schalten
<Smurf> ja weis ich ;)
<claw_EEE> achso dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden. ich dachte du wärst skeptisch :D
<LetoThe2nd> zeitsofa: wahnsinn. jetzt stürzen sich schon zwei einäugige auf den blinden, und backlog liest auch keiner...
<Smurf> nee 
<Smurf> ich sagte ihm auch er solle mal ifdown eth0 machen weiter obemn 
<zeitsofa> Smurf: ifdown != ifconfig eth0 down afaik. 
<Smurf> zeitsofa, i know 
<Smurf> egal 
<LetoThe2nd> erstens das, und zweitens ist die ganze ifconfig/ifup/ifdown geschichte bei nem NM-verwalteten interface merh als nur kontraproduktiv.
<Smurf> mein nfs will immer noich nicht
<LetoThe2nd> eine nachvollziehbare, hübsche lösung wäre IMHO, das interface händisch zu verwalten, und dann klappt das nämlich auch.
<zeitsofa> LetoThe2nd: noja das ist schon richtig was du sagst :D aber das ausschalten von NM belässt das netzwerk. ergo hab ich so meine zweifel das das netzwerk über selbigen konfiguriert wurde
<Smurf> deswegen fragte ich ihm auch ob er ein anderes netwerkmanager tool installiert hat 
<LetoThe2nd> zeitsofa: dann lügen ein oder mehrere teilnehmer dieses sachverhaltes. zur auswahl stehen: der user und/oder der NM.
<Smurf> LetoThe2nd, hast du eine idee warum über nfs kleine dateien sehr langsam transferiert werden große dateien aber sehr schnell 
<Smurf> ich habe genau das problem 
<LetoThe2nd> Smurf: ich weiss, ich hab das mit dem mitlesen und backlog im kopf haben nämlich drauf.
<zeitsofa> :D
<zeitsofa> LetoThe2nd: jap sehe ich auch so - ich latsch mal von der sbahn ins büro :S bis später
<LetoThe2nd> Smurf: und ich sagte vorher schon: ich vermute, dass das NFS die problematik zwar verstärkt, aber nicht ursächlich ist.
<LetoThe2nd> zeitsofa: HF.
<Smurf> ja das weis ich 
<Smurf> wo könnte die ursache sein
<LetoThe2nd> FS, caches, mountoptionen, lustiges RAID, weiss der teufel... ich/wir können ja nicht dein setup erraten.
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht hast du auch im nfs irgendwelche optionen gesetzt... wie z.b. sync - dann bewirken viele kurze schreibvorgänge natürlich eine hohe last.
<Smurf> ich mounte das so z.B. 127.0.0.1:/drive/mount /media/mypoint nfs 
<Smurf> LetoThe2nd, ahh 
<LetoThe2nd> Smurf: deswegen: nicht nur fragen, sondern auch denken.
<Smurf> ne ich bin nicht sicher ich schau mal wie die freigabe am server ist
<Smurf> nein es ist so freigegeben /media/bla *(rw)
<hardcore> wie krieg ich denn raus welche version von einem paket im repo liegt?
<LetoThe2nd> Smurf: na, dann lies doch mal "man exports", bitte.
<hardcore> wenn ich was mit apt-cache search suche dann steht da nicht die version dabei
<LetoThe2nd> hardcore: für die hauptrepos - packages.ubuntu.com
<sl33py> war ich eben noch da?
<LetoThe2nd> Smurf: wobei zugegebenermassen auch sync alleine nicht so rein hauen _sollte_, denke zumindest ich.
<hardcore> LetoThe2nd: kann ich das nicht irgendwie mit apt oder dpkg oder aptitude nachschauen?
<LetoThe2nd> hardcore: bestimmt.
<zeitsofa> sl33py (~sl33py@p4FF72625.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) has joined #ubuntu-de << wohl eher nein
<zeitsofa> hardcore: apt-cache show paketname
<sl33py> nach dem ich das hier eingegeben hab ging mein lag als hoch und runter: sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<sl33py> danach hab ich noch was geschrieben: nichts passiert, kam das noch an?
<Smurf> wenn du das gemacht hast und ich gehe davon aus das du erst später weder gekommen bist
<Smurf> hat der befehl funktioniert
<sl33py> mom ich teste nochmal networking und metwork-manager
<sl33py> hä, ich verstehs nicht dadrüber werde ich einfach nicht disconnectet
<sl33py> k
<busfahrer> hardcore: wenn du den ganzen anderen rotz der ausgabe nicht brauchst dann apt-cache show PAKETNAME | grep Version
<sl33py> also es funktioniert ohne init.d nur über den Befehl: sudo ifconfig eth0 down, ich danke euch trotzdem.
<Smurf> hmm 
<Smurf> es scheinnt so das bei dateien die kleiner sind als 1 mb probleme gibt
<Smurf> ich mache einfach sshfs und gut ist
<Smurf> danke zeitsofa 
<Smurf> das ist wohl das beste 
<Smurf> warum hab ich das nicht gleich so gemacht ;(
<LetoThe2nd> weil sshfs prinzipiell langsamer ist?
<Smurf> soviel langsamer aber auch nicht
<LetoThe2nd> depends.
<brot> ich glaub ne 10Ge leitung mit sshfs zu sättigen braucht zumindest ne kräftige cpu :)
<jokrebel> hi
<kth> moin - kann mir jmd sagen, mit welchen tools ich am besten eine bandbreitenauslastung meiner usb controller anzeigen lassen kann ?
<kth> oder anders formuliert... wie kann ich sicher feststellen, ob die erforderliche usb bandbreite größer der vorhandenen ist ?
<fr0nk__> kth: ausm bauch raus: in usb sind die bandbreiten doch spezifiziert, mich würde es allerdings wuntern dass die päripherie die du einstecken willst eine bandbreitenangabe macht. 
<kth> fr0nk__: ja bandbreiten sind spezifiziert ... aber d.h. ja nicht, dass an jedem port die volle bandbreite von usb 2.0 zb bereit steht, da sich die usb geräte die vorhandene bandbreite teilen ... habe ich nun 2 große verbraucher könnte es ggf. eng werden und bei mir sind es in diesem fall 2 dvb-s2 sat empfänger, bei denen es zu bildstörungen kommt, wenn beide am system hängen - nur ob die ursache in der rechenleistung liegt oder 
<tm> kth: du könntest iostat (dazu müßte ds package sysstat installiert sein) dazu nehmen, evtl. auch iotop (muß auch extra installiert sein), ob iostat dein dvb device anzeigt, keine ahnung, probiers mal aus
<kth> tm: soweit mir bekannt zeigt iostat nur hdd io's an oder?
 * LetoThe2nd hat ne tolle idee: "datop" & "dastat". zur messung des auftretens von deppenapostrophen :-) *SCNR*
<tm> kth: jetzt versteh ich allerdings deine frage nicht, es steht doch da - dass ich das nicht weiss, wie wäre es mal mit ausprobieren? ;)
<tm> kth: wäre auch gut gewesen, wenn du das mit dem dvb vorher erwähnt hättest, aber naja ...
<kth> tm: hast du natürlich recht - leider funktioniert es aber nicht ;) - es zeigt mir lediglich io werte von prozessen und ich kann bei meinem mythbackend zwar dort schauen, allerdings gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass es sich dabei um andere als hdd zugriffswerte handelt
<LetoThe2nd> kth: ich persönlich würde mal unter /sys/bus/usb anfangen rumzusuchen. evtl. gibts da irgendwelche datenpunkte, aus denen man das ableiten kann.
<mpathy> Hallo Zusammen! Ich sortiere meine Mails schon serverseitig, per  Sieve in die entsprechenden Unterordner, vermutlicher Spam in den  Spamordner, Mailinglisten werden in diverse Ordner verteilt etc. -  früher hat er beim Abrufen im Thunderbird unter Ubuntu auch in den Unterordnern angezeigt das was da  ist. Jetzt macht er es nur noch wenn man drauf klickt.
<mpathy> Davor sagt er nichts wäre da wenn ich auf den Ordner gehe dann  zeigt er plötzlich an 15 neue Nachrichten und zeigt sie auch korrekt als  ungelesen an (denn ich verschiebe nur per Sieve mache aber nix am  Status)
<mpathy> Das ist erst seit einer Weile so, davor hat er mir auch in den Unterordnern angezeigt wenn was neu ankam. Gibts da irgendeine Option in Thunderbird (allerdings, ich hab an sich nix verstellt!)
<Commander1024> das kannste unter about:config ändern
<Commander1024> mail.check_all_imap_folder_for_new bool true
<mpathy> Commander1024: Aber da war ich bei Thunderbird nie. Und es war eben plötzlich anders? Hast du ne Erklärung?
<Commander1024> kp, änderung des standardverhaltens nach dist-upgrade oder neuinstallation?
<Commander1024> 2.x -> 3.x upgrad?
<mpathy> naja eig nicht, wenn dann kann das hächstens ein minor update gewesen sein
<mpathy> äh wie komme ich noch gleich bei Thunderbird in about:config? :)
<Commander1024> das sollte *eigentlich* nicht passieren, zumal die Einstellungen unter ~/.thunderbird/ liegen und von apt(itude) nicht angerührt werden
<Commander1024> Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Erweitert -> Konfiguration bearbeiten
<Commander1024> im Allgemein Tab unter Erweitert btw.
<mpathy> ja stand auf false!
<mpathy> seltsam..
<Commander1024> dann noch direkt dire sortierreihenfolge ändern, threaded view wieder aktivieren ;-)
<Commander1024> -dire
<mpathy> wie meinst?
<Commander1024> ach, ick finds nur nen unding, neu Mails unten und nicht oben anzuzeigen, aber das ist persönliche Präferenz
<mpathy> naja aber das kann man ja durch klicken auf die Sortierbuttons richten
<Commander1024> das musste bei imap aber für jeden unterordner einzeln machen
<mpathy> oki dann sag mal schnell den einstellwert *g*
<Commander1024> http://www.thunderbird-mail.de/wiki/Konfig-Tipps_-_spezielle_manuelle_Anpassungen#mailnews.default_sort_order
<shetlandpony> Commander1024's url: http://tinyurl.com/6kj9hhg | Konfig-Tipps - spezielle manuelle Anpassungen – Thunderbird Mail DE
<Commander1024> gilt dann aber nur für all jede ordner, an denen Du noch nicht an der Sortierrichtung rumgespielt hattest
<mpathy> oki.. naja mal schauen! man muss halt mit Thunderbird leben, gibt keinen anderen Browser mit derart viel Funktionalität und Plugins der plattformübergreifend ist :) Habe das Sieve-Plugin, mit dem kann ich meine serverseitige Sortierung steuern, tolle Sache. Als ob dir der Briefträger die Werbung bereits in einen Sack gesteckt hat und nach Rechnungen und Postkarten etc. sortiert hat wenn du es aus dem Briefkasten holst :)
<mpathy> Ciao
<Commander1024> mpathy, dürfte jeder haben, der mehr als 3 ML's abonniert hat
<Commander1024> und an mehr als 1 pc arbeitet
<slartibartfast> Hi, mein Thunderbird 3 in ubuntu 10.10 bietet mir keine Auswahl für RSS feeds, jemand ne idee?
<Commander1024> slartibartfast, Datei -> Neu -> Anderes Konto -> Blogs & News-Feeds?
<slartibartfast> das isses ja, das is nich da !?
<slartibartfast> genau die Option fehlt
<slartibartfast> :-(
<Commander1024> hmmm, blöd, da muss ich wohl mal nen ubuntu starten um nachzuschauen
<slartibartfast> vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen was bei rss in seiner about:config steht
<Commander1024> da steht bei mir nicht viel, und auch nix, was so aussieht, als würds des aktivieren
<Commander1024> aber mein thunderbird in der 10.10 VM bietet diese Anderes Konto (Blogs & News-Feeds) an
<slartibartfast> OK, dann muß ich wohl mal nen neuen User aufsetzen oder ein neues Profil zum Testen -
<slartibartfast> vielleicht liegt es daran dass ich mein Profil seit einigen Generationen Thunderbird mitschleppe?
<jokrebel> cu
<slartibartfast> jedenfalls erstmal herzlichen Dank
<Commander1024> np
<dadrc> Mach ich auch, bei mir ist das da -- seltsam
<Mobai> Beim Start von Ubuntu wird für längere Zeit ein '_' angezeigt, dann kommt für eine Sekunde der Bootscreen und es ist fertig.
<Mobai> nicht schlimm, aber unschön
<dadrc> Mabei, das dürfte der Bug hier sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/554511 -- Workaround steht dabei
<dadrc> äh
<Commander1024> der is scho länger wieder wech
<dadrc> auch gerade gesehen
<dadrc> Naja, sein Pech.
<Commander1024> bei ner nvidia oder ati neueren datums dürfts aber auch nix helfen
<Commander1024> ohne dkms kein framebuffer bei denen
<Commander1024> kms
<Commander1024> -d
<dadrc> 'nen Versuch wäre es wert gewesen.
<Ra1D3R> ich hab da ein recht nervtötendes Problem. Wenn ich unter Orte irgendwas anklicke öffnet immer Banshee :(
<Ra1D3R> hallo !
<Ra1D3R> weiss jemand rat wie ich "Orte" kommplett auf die Standardpfade zurücksetzen kann ?
<watschu1> hallo
<watschu1> Ich bin relativer Linux Neuling und habe ein paar Fragen, leider ist das Forum gerade down, ist gerade jemand da, der Kurz zeit für mich hat
<watschu1> ?
<k1l> Ra1D3R: öffne mal ein terminal und gib dann nautilus ein. die errormessage bitte in einen nopaste
<k1l> ,frag? watschu1 
<shetlandpony> watschu1: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<elFidel> watschu1: einfach losfragen (mit echten fragen)
<watschu1> ok
<watschu1> habe mir gerade die ubuntu netbook edition (10.10) auf meinen NC10 geladen und wollte fragen, ob man an der performance noch was schrauben kann, da die reaktionszeiten sehr träge sind
<elFidel> watschu1: verwend einfach testhalber mal nicht die netbook edition ;)
<watschu1> ok
<Ra1D3R> also nautilus wirft keine meldungen und unter den lesezeichen geht auch alles
<elFidel> ein simples gnome tut auf meinem netbook deutlich fixer wie dieses netbook remix kram
<elFidel> watschu1: alos logout - und beim relogin unten in der zeile die umgebung wählen
<watschu1> äh soll ich das als neue distribution installieren oder kann ich das wechseln wie früher (x11) zwischen gnome und kde etc
<watschu1> ah th
<watschu1> x
<watschu1> ich versuchs mal, bis gleich
<k1l> oder einfach auf die nächsten versionen warten
<k1l> das unity in 10.10 ist nur gefummel. ab 11.04 wirds komplett neu
<Ra1D3R> nur im Panel unter "Orte" gibts das Problem das er auf jedem Menupunkt Banshee öffnet. 
<elFidel> ansonsten gibts noch unity-2d ...aber lass einfach derzeit die finger vom ganzen unity-kram weg ...wäre die einfache loesung
<k1l> Ra1D3R: schau dir das mal an: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10409818
<Ra1D3R> okay ich schau mal
<watschu1> ok, also die desktop-edition läuft schon eine ecke schneller, jdeoch find ich es unter der netbook edition ziemlich gut, dass die obere fensterleiste und die "taskleiste" vereint sind, da das doch heiss begehrten platz spart,
<watschu1> wie komm ich am geschicktesten an unity 2d ran?
<Ra1D3R> okay .. banshee öffnet sich jetzt nicht mehr, aber er öffnet auch bei Persönl. Ordner,Arbeitsfläche, Lesezeichen nix.
<Ra1D3R> Rechner,Netzwerk usw funktioniert alles wieder
<elFidel> watschu1: entweder bei ombununtu oder webupd8 mal schauen - einer der beiden blogs hatte kuerzlich einen unity-2g post der es zeigte
<elFidel> watschu1: ansonsten bzgl panels & co: die kann man sich auch im normalen gnome angenehm positonieren & ggf durch alternativen ersetzen
<Ra1D3R> muss ich vielleicht statt wie im vorschlag "file browser" nautilus angaben bzw. "dolphin" oder was auch immer mein standard datreimanager ist ?!?
<elFidel> watschu1: sollte *omgubuntu* heißen
<dadrc> war omgubuntu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/maximising-screen-space-in-ubuntu/
<dadrc> (weil ich es gerade im Autocomplete gesehen hab)
<elFidel> ich seh diesen ganzen unity-ansatz recht kritisch ;)
<elFidel> aber hey - sollen sie nur basteln
<Gizmotron> hey hat jemand reinzufällig ahnung, wie ich den ext4 error bei xen mit ubuntu 10.10 wegbekommm, habs ma nach readme versucht, aber bringt nix..., währ spitze?
<wanja> elFidel: vielen Dank für den tipp, unity 2d scheint recht flott zu laufen
<wanja> nun habe ich noch eine weitere fragen, oben rechts sieht ma ja die ganzen praktischen symbole (mail/chat/etc)
<elFidel> wanja: das isn indicator-applet
<wanja> wie kann ich da eines der standartprogramme ändern (z.b. thunderbird anstatt evolution)
<watschu1> sorry falscher name
<watschu1> ok, und wie kann ich dieses indicator-applet verändern?
<darkredandyellow> hmm, also irgendwie scheint das mit ubuntu one + meerkat + bookmarks sync nicht wirklich zu klappen. 
<darkredandyellow> mein "device" ist als "connected" aufgelistet, ich kann tomboy usw. syncen nur der bookmark sync klappt nicht im sinne von "passiert nix"
<darkredandyellow> wenn ich das hier befolge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/WhyArentBookmarksSyncing
<darkredandyellow> krieg ich Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<darkredandyellow> beim letzten schritt
<darkredandyellow> hat irgendjemand die kombo  ubuntu one + meerkat + bookmarks sync erfolgreich am laufen und weiß was hier schiefläuft?
<watschu1> hm ok, es hat doch nicht so ganz geklappt mit unity-2d, da die fenster (menü) leiste immernoch nicht in die "taskleiste" integriert ist
<watschu1> gibt es da eine möglichkeit das hinzubekommen?
<puba> hallo, muss man für jeden Samba-User ein eigenes Home-Verzeichnis mit kompletter User-Anmeldung bereitstellen oder geht das auch nur als Samba-User?
<elFidel> watschu1: was willst du genau hinbekommen bzgl panels?
<kth> moin - ist /etc/modprobe.conf deprecated? oder kann/sollte sie noch angelegt werden, wenn module automatisch geladen werden, denen ich gern optionen mitgeben würde?
<watschu1> elFidel: unter der ubuntu network edition(unity) oberfläche ist quasi die obere programmleiste (die mit dem schliessen kreuz, dem verkleinerungs minus etc) in die Taskleiste integriert
<watschu1> d.h. wenn man ein programm startet dann ist das kreuz usw automatisch in der taskleiste oben (erscheint da)
<elFidel> watschu1: das geht ueber ein spezielles indicator applet auch im normalen gnome panel
<elFidel> sollte irgendwie "app menu indicator" heißen o.ä.
<watschu1> ok, find ich das über das software center?
<watschu1> sorry blöde frage, werds ausprobieren
<beaver74> puba, die Samba-User muessen auch als Systembenutzer angelegt werden, da die Benutzer sonst keinen Zugriff auf das Dateisystem haben. Du kannst das lokale Anmelden allerdings unterbinden, indem du /bin/false IMO als Shell dem Benutzer mitgibst.
<kth> hm ok habe die modprobe.conf in den /etc/modprobe.d verschoben - scheinbar werden die optionen aber nicht genutzt beim laden der module - woran liegt das?
<beaver74> och, puba ist ja schon weg :|
<pascal10x> moin
<pascal10x> wer hat lust mir zu helfen???
<rumpe1> ,meta-frage? pascal10x 
<shetlandpony> Sorry rumpe1, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber meta-frage
<k1l> ,wf? pascal10x 
<shetlandpony> pascal10x: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<pascal10x> Ich installiere seit heute morgen den Ubuntu-Server 10.10 und ich steh seit ca. einer Stunde bei dem Punkt (Installieren des Grundsystems) Er ist bei 73% nicht mehr weiter gegangen. Er sagt nur: Die liste der verfügbaren Pakete wird aktualisiert...
<pascal10x> was kann ich da machen?0
<rumpe1> pascal10x, downloads auf anderen rechnern unterbrechen
<pascal10x> habe ich schon gemacht... bringt aber nichts
<rumpe1> hmm.. oder notfalls internetverbindung kappen
<rumpe1> dann sollte er weitermachen *mutmaß*
<rumpe1> wenn das ne ältere iso ist, kann es sein, daß er da 300 MB +x runterladen will
<pascal10x> ich habe heut morgen schon versucht es zu installieren ohne netzwerkverbindung war aber das gleiche problem
<tm> kth: das manual sollte dir evtl. helfen bei deinem modprobe problem: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/modprobe.conf.5.html
<jabuntux> hi
<pascal10x> habe jetzt auch nochmals die Internetverbidnung gekappt aber steht immer noch!
<watschu1> elFidel: habe das applet leider nicht gefunden, allerdings ist mir folgendes aufgefallen: die obere leiste hat sehr wohl etwas mit dem im vordergrund stehenden fenster zu tun, da (wenn man mit dem mauszeiger rüberfährt) die ganzen menüs sind (file, settings, etc) nur hat das fenster immernoch quasi einen balken am oberen rand
<kth> tm: thx - derzeit hab ich ne modules.conf in /etc/modules.d/ erstellt und darin 2 einträge ala:
<kth> options modulname param=value drin - er scheint sie nur nicht zu nutzen ;) mal sehen woran das liegt
<tm> kth: steht in dem manual :)
<beaver74> kth, den hattest gelesen..? http://ubuntuwiki.de/files/kernelmodule.html laut der wird die zu erstellende /etc/modprobe.conf verwendet um Optionen mitzugeben
<kth> beaver74: jo hab ich gelesen - allerdings neuerdings muss die wohl in /etc/modprobe.d aber lt. dem von tm is es korrekt dort eine konfig mit "options modulname param=value" einzutragen - die frage ist eher wieso er sie nich berücksichtigt
<kth> tm: oder wo mache ich den fehler? ich verstehe das manual genauso wie es bei ubuntuwiki oder woanders zu den kernelmodulen steht ... options modulname param=value 
<marcus> hi, ich habe eine netzwerkkarte von realtek, die eigentlich den treiber r8168 braeuchte. leider wird der bei maverick nicht mitgeliefert. weiss jemand von euch ob es dafuer paketquellen gibt?
<philipp_> Guten Tag allerseits
<philipp_> Hat jemand die Zeit und Güte mir bei einen Problem zu helfen?
<brot> ,wf? philipp_
<shetlandpony> philipp_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<philipp_> Jo geht klar und zwar: ....
<tm> kth: ich kann dir nicht schreiben wo dein fehler liegt, ich kenne die modprobe.conf datei nicht, die du angelegt hast, ich weiss auch nicht wie du ermittelst dass die modprobe.conf nicht abgearbeitet wird, etc pp. - ich kann dir nur einen link geben in der die parameter stehen, die abgearbeitet werden...
<philipp_> Ich habe komischerweise eine hohe Zeit für den DNS Lookup
<philipp_> mein Firefox (Firebug) meldet 2s+
<mgolisch> dauert es mit nslookup auch so lange?
<kth> tm: grep "" /sys/module/modulname/parameters/* <-- wenn dort keine parameter gelistet sind dann werden sie wohl nicht gesetzt ... und die modprobe.conf hab ich ja grad mal gepostet ... da sind halt  nur 2 module wo die verbose option auf 0 gesetzt werden soll mittels insmod funktioniert das auch
<philipp_> OK wie genau kann man das einstellen gibt es da bereits ein HowTo?
<Freddy> hi
<Freddy> kann mit jemand sagen wie lange die wartungsarbeiten andauern?
<dadrc> Freddy, Fragen zum wiki bitte in #ubuntuusers
<Freddy> ok danke
<Freddy> und wofür ist dieser channel?
<dadrc> Ubuntu-Support
<tm> kth: vielleicht solltest du den befehl modprobe $modulename nehmen
<Freddy> ok dann bin ich ja halbwegs richtig^^ ich will eine persistente usb installation auf meinem usb stick durchfüren und ich glaub es gibt da sowieso kein gutes wiki dafür
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Support für Jaunty (9.04) ist abgelaufen, dringend upgraden! | Fragen zu ubuntuusers.de bitte in #ubuntuusers
<k1l> Freddy: nimm den startmedien ersteller aus dem menü
<Freddy> dann hab ich ja nur die install iso draufgegeben
<k1l> hä?
<Freddy> aber ich kann ja nicht während der installation mein usb stick nehmen oder?
<frostschutz> warum nicht?
<Freddy> naja weil die installationsdaten drauf sind
<k1l> du kannst da anklicken, dass einstellungen gespeichert werden
<Freddy> aso
<Freddy> cool
<Freddy> muss ich es anschließend installieren
<k1l> Freddy: drück mal nicht so oft enter bitte.
<Freddy> ich nehm an das ich ein paar befehle brauchen werde
<Freddy> ok
<frostschutz> oder du installierst von einem usb stick auf den anderen ;) ob das dem usb stick auf dauer gefällt, ist eine andere frage
<k1l> Freddy: versuch doch einfach mal den startmedienersteller. dann kommst du wieder, wenn es nicht das ist, was du willst
<Freddy> ich will eine persistenten usb stick wo ich ubuntu von jeden pc ausführen kann
<k1l> Freddy: wie oft soll ich mich wiederholen?
<Freddy> jaja nur weil du gesagt das wenn es nicht das ist was du willst hab ich mich wiederholt damit du es halt weißt
<Freddy> irc macht mir angst
<k1l> Freddy: du hast es nichtmal ausprobiert, sagst aber dass es nicht klappt. und das ist dein irrglaube. also probier es aus und staune
<Freddy> ja ich werde es probieren aber ich bin nicht zuhause und hab eine 2k leitung und muss erstmal eine stunde runterladen
<Freddy> 47 minuten :)
<Freddy> hat ubuntuwiki einen fehler?
<tm> Freddy: eben schrieb man dir wo du fragen solltest wegen ubuntuusers, oder einfach im broswer http://ubuntuusers.de aufrufen und den text lesen ;)
<Freddy> mensch mach ich alles falsch
<Freddy> <EnTeQuAk> Freddy, Support in #ubuntu-de
<Freddy> <jug> EnTeQuAk: genau darauf
<Freddy> --- ChanServ gibt Channel-Operatorstatus an apollo13
<Freddy> <Freddy> grrrrrr
<Freddy>  misch schicken die von #ubuntu-de hierher
<Freddy> kennt jemand ein gutes tool womit man iptables gut konfigurieren kann ich denke am besten mit gui?
<Freddy> <EnTeQuAk> sirdiego, lass mich raten, du willst aufs „Gravatar verfolgt mich“ hinaus?
<Freddy> <EnTeQuAk> Freddy, Support in #ubuntu-de
<Freddy> <jug> EnTeQuAk: genau darauf
<Freddy> --- ChanServ gibt Channel-Operatorstatus an apollo13
<Freddy> <Freddy> grrrrrr
<Freddy>  misch schicken die von #ubuntu-de hierher
<Freddy> <EnTeQuAk> lol
<Freddy> <sirdiego> naja ob sie mich verfolgen oder nicht weiß ich nicht und kann ich auch nicht beurteilen, aber ich denke mal irgendwie werden sie auch die ubuntuusers userdaten die sie sammeln zu geld machen
<apollo13> Freddy: schnauze
 * LetoThe2nd bittet um stummschaltung.
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: BTW: das openoffice-problem war ein dpkg-problem. das hat sich irgendwie als zombie festgebissen und alle nachfolgenden versuche sabotiert. nach reboot war alles wieder gut.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: oh :)
<LetoThe2nd> schräge sache. :/
<beaver74> Freddy, du kannst das statische Wiki verwenden solang das eigentliche gewartet wird, das steht aber auch auf der Seite
<tm> apollo13: wenn ubuntuusers.de wieder funktioniert, solltest du den link lesen, den ich beim remove mitangegeben habe, danke!
<apollo13> danke, hab wichtigeres zu tun
<tm> apollo13: mehr als einen wink geben, kann ich nicht :)
<apollo13> tm: können wir nacher diskuttieren und bitte aufhören mich zu pingen? danke
<tm> apollo13: wenn du willst, darfst du gerne den #ubuntu-de-op channel dafür joinen - anonsten ist das für mich gegessen :)
<apollo13> hu, für was? und nein erklärs nicht, das ortet nur in ner ping orgie aus
<tm> *g*
<Freddy> Hallo, weiß jemand wie man in Thunderbird hyperlinks klickfreundlich macht?
<tm> Freddy: hallo, wenn ich nochmal so einen copy-post von dir in dem channel hier sehe , bist aus dem channel draussen und darfst das treiben dann von log seite bestaunen, ich hoffe das ist verständlich für dich.
<tm> +der
<Freddy> ge seih ruigh ich find das zum kotzen hau mich doch raus ich hab weiß was ich wie lang kein irc mehr benutzt wenn die mein post nicht gefält dann ban mich halt mein copy post hat nicht ganz so hingehaun wie ich es wollte statt 3 zeilen sind 15 gekommen
<King_S> mahlzeit, kleines problem mit USB 2.0 und nem USB STick. lsusb listet den Stick auf, jedoch dmesg meldet nicht, dass es sich bei dem stick um ein laufwerk handelt. lässt sich somit nicht mounten
<dadrc> Pack mal die entsprechenden Logs in 'nen Pastebin
<King_S> okay, kommen sofort
<apollo13> tm: so jetzt darfst ;) aber ich seh grad mein kommentar war im falschen channel, der sollte eigentlich nach #ubuntuusers^^
<King_S> hat sich gerade erledigt Oo stick abgeschlossen, wieder dran und er hat ihn. Hat ubuntu vorhin aber nicht gemacht.
<tm> apollo13: lese bitte meinen letzen satz an dir in ruhe durch, vielleicht fällt dir dann was auf :)
<apollo13> *g*
<tm> (;
<King_S> dadrc: aber trotzdem danke für das angebot der hilfe
<dadrc> =)
<schweegi> wie mountet man ein Gerät nochmal via Terminal und "mount" wieder aus, wenn es schon eingehängt ist?
<LetoThe2nd> umount.
<dadrc> umount
<dadrc> zuuuuu langsam.
<schweegi> danke :) hatte es mit "unmount" probiert, war wohl falsch in Erinnerung ;) 
<fliegenderfrosch> Hatte sonst noch wer kürzlich Probleme mit dem Mounten von MP3-Playern? Ich musste in den letzten Tagen gleich zwei Personen helfen, da ihr Player nur read-only gemounted wurde.
<Frickelpit> schweegi: man mount gibt da auch einen hinweis ;)
<schweegi> Frickelpit, auf den Gedanken kommt man in dem Moment nicht direkt :D Aber danke für den Hinweis ;) 
<laire_> Hallo, wie kann ich bei Ubuntu auf die Netzwerkumgebung zugreifen (z.B. sehen welche Rechner im Netzwerk sind)
<fliegenderfrosch> laire_: du solltest die Rechner unter Orte -> Netzwerk oder ähnlich finden
<laire_> Ich habe unter Orte leider kein Netzwerk eintrag
<laire_> kann das evtl daran liegen das ich kein nautilus sondern thunar benutze?
<dadrc> Ja.
<laire_> na toll
<LetoThe2nd> laire_: wenn du sowas meinst wie die lustige netzwerkumgebung unter windows... sowas gibts unter linux per definition nicht. man kann nur eben sowas windows-mässiges nachempfinden.
<LetoThe2nd> hat aber dann auch nichts mit den wirklich vorhandenen rechnern zu tun, sondern halt nur mit denen die da mitspielen.
<dadrc> laire_, du könntest dir mal pyneighborhood angucken
<laire_> mit nautilus ging es ja, jetzt habe ich xUbuntu installiert, die nutzen thunar und da geht es nicht
<laire_> ok hab ne lösung gefunden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_FuseSMB?redirect=no
<nemesis> moin jungs, problem mit vsftpd config: 500 OOPS: bad bool value in config file for: pasv_promiscuous
<nemesis> laut manpage reicht ein pasv_promiscuous=YES
<nemesis> des mag er aber ned
<dakira> nemesis: probier doch mal TRUE
<beaver74> kann ich waehrend der Laufzeit in der Konsole herausbekommen ob eine bestimmte Netzwerkkarte im Half- oder Full-duplex betrieben wird?
<nemesis> lol
<Fuchs> beaver74: ja, 
<Fuchs> beaver74: ethtool
<Fuchs> beaver74: oder mii-tool, es koennen es beide. Zweiteres muesstest Du aber im Gegensatz zu ersterem haben
<georg> Guten Tag
<georg> Alles klar?
<beaver74> jo, gut, danke Fuchs 
<Fuchs> Hallo georg, hast Du eine Supportanfrage? 
<georg> Hallo Fuchs, woher weis Du?
<georg> Ich hätte da eine Frage zu einer Laptop Soundkarte.
<Fuchs> georg: weil das hier ein Supportkanal ist :) 
<georg> :)
<georg> Was hälst Du von der pcw DVD, Fuchs?
<Fuchs> der was? 
<georg> von da hab ich erst xubuntu installiert, da funktionierte die Soundkarte nicht.
<susanne> @ALL hiho
<Fuchs> georg: und was ist das fuer eine Soundkarte, gemaess lspci   und  cat /proc/asound/cards? 
<Fuchs> ,soundprobleme? georg 
<shetlandpony> georg, Soundprobleme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Frickelpit> georg: solche heft-dvds sind manchmal etwas komisch, weil die noch remastert werden mit quatsch, den man eh nicht braucht
<georg> Na der DVD von der Zeitschrift PCwelt (LINUX) Ausgabe 4 2010
<k1l> georg: nutze doch einfach die orginal cds/dvds direkt von den ubuntu servern
<k1l> ,downloads? georg 
<shetlandpony> georg, Downloads ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> georg: ach so. Keine Ahnung, kenne ich nicht. Aber eigentlich ist auch erstmal egal, wo Du es herhast, zu dem Soundproblem: siehe Link, den ich Dir via pony habe geben lassen 
<georg> Ja genau das habe ich dann ja auch gemacht.
<susanne> Ehm weis Jemand wie man rausfinden kann welches Programm gerade Daten nach außen sendet? Ich habe eine Bandbreite von 100KB, mit meinem Torrentclint sende ich 30 Kb. Alledings laut Netzwerkkarte gehen volle 100KB raus. Habe ich vielleicht ein Leck(Trojaner)?
<Fuchs> susanne: netstat 
<Fuchs> susanne: alternativ noch tcpdump oder wireshark, bevorzugt ab einem anderen Rechner, wenn Du Angst hast, dass der Betroffene verseucht ist
<Fuchs> susanne: und zu Bandbreite: iftop / nettop 
<k1l> susanne: es geht noch mehr traffic raus, als den upload den du einstellst.
<susanne> Fuchs: Also netstat habe ich ausprobiert aber nichts verdächtiges. Es ist Port 9000(BT) und Port 80 als offen markiert.
<mgolisch> guck in sowas wie iftop
<Fuchs> mgolisch: schon lange gesagt :p 
<hoci> bt ausmachen und gucken^^
<Fuchs> es wurden so ziemlich alle Programme schon genannt, die ansatzweise hilfreich sein koennten
<laire_> Wenn ich smbnetfs ~/WD ausführe hängt er anscheinend etwas ein, aber das verzeichniss ist leer obwohl es freigaben im netzwerk gibt
<georg> Ok  bis später
<georg> Danke Fuchs#
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache, viel Erfolg. 
<susanne> Fuchs, Ehm ich nehme an, dass das Tool von Uploaded spinnt. Es zeigt zwar einen outgoing von 22 an, mein rtorrent 30 kb, aber auslastung war bei 100Kb. Hab nmap netsat iftop angeschaut bin nicht weiter schlau geworden. Außer das definitiv nur port 9000 und 80 offen sind. 
<Fuchs> susanne: und wenn Du Bittorrent testweise ausknipst? 
<susanne> Fuchs, wenn ich rtorrent ausknipsse bleibt die auslastung bei 100 port 9000 wird geschlossen
<brot> port80 is evtl der tracker
<susanne> brot, port 80 ist uploaded.to tool tracker wäre der port udp 8891
<georg> Fuchs, bist noch da?
<georg> Mit welchem Programm kann ich unter ubuntu marverik eine 7,9GB große ISO zu einer 4,7 GB großen Iso machen?
<laire_> gibt es einen konsolen befehl mit dem man sich alle rechner im netzwerk ausgeben lassen kann?
<brot> laire_: das geht mit nmap
<brot> georg: das geht leider nicht
<Fuchs> es geht auch mit arp 
<Fuchs> oder fping 
<Fuchs> georg: geht nicht, das ist ziemlich sicher fuer eine double-layer DVD 
<k1l> georg: nimm doch einfach ein CD-iso und brenn es auf cd oder mach dir einen usb-stick
<georg> richtig. ich habe aber keine DLCD.
<laire_> ok danke
<brot> georg: ausser du willst drauf raus dass das eine video-dvd ist. dann gäbe es da z.b k9to5
<georg> deshalb muß ich die irgendwie verkleinern.
<georg> das ist keine video Dvd. eine Daten DVD
<mgolisch> geht nicht
<mgolisch> hol dir nen dl dvd rohling
<brot> tja, dann würd ich mal den nächsten laden aufsuchen ;)
<DarkMio> Ich habe ein richtig böses Problem. :( Auf meinem Android-Gerät ist ein File (1.5GB) mit einem nicht lesbaren Namen, es ist Schrott und es killt mein Telefon - also habe ich die Speicherkarte ins Ubuntu eingehangen, gehe in den Ordner (/media/3D3A-25F4/DCIM/Camera/) sage 'sudo ls' via Terminal un bekomme 'ls: Zugriff auf ┤j╬Γ╕{.P▐á nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden' - was tun? D:
<DarkMio> Ah, äh, die Ausgabe kommt, und zwar ununterbrechbar: http://pastebin.com/LeRTf2UR
<k1l> georg: du kannst auch einfach ein normales cd iso runterladen. das installiert das gleich ubuntu. den rest kannst du danach installieren (der wird dann von selbst runtergeladen)
<Fuchs> Was ist das fuer ein Dateisystem? Fat? 
<lordcount> Hi, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob bei meiner SATA Platte  DMA aktiviert ist. Ich habe gelesen, daß ich bei Verwendung der libata keine Einstellungen mehr per hdparm oder sdparm machen müßte. Könnte mal jemand meine Ausgabe von hdparm überprüfen? Wäre sehr nett. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399777/
<Fuchs> wenn ja: sichere die restlichen Dateien, mach das platt und formatier neu 
<DarkMio> Lass mich gucken - ist partitioniert - einmal 'ne Ext3 und das andere...
<mgolisch> kopier doch sonst alles runter und mach das ding platt
<susanne> Fuchs: Es war tatsächlich Uploadet.to Tool. Es zeigt falsche Outgoing werte an, der Ausgehende Traffic ging die ganze Zeit an 82.199.136.34
<brot> lordcount: ist alles aktiviert
<brot> wie schon unten dransteht: der stern zeigt den aktiven modus
<susanne> Fuchs: Danke dir und den anderen für die Hinweise. 
<lordcount> thx brot
<georg> Nun ja das mit dem DL DVD hat sich erledigt.
<georg> konnte es einbinden entpacken und komprimieren.
<georg> jetzt passt es auf ne normale DVD
<mgolisch> komprimieren?
<georg> ja komprimieren.
<mgolisch> naja solange es nur daten sind..
<georg> mit 7zip auf 4,7GB
<DarkMio> Jetzt habe ich es: fat32 - wie anzunehmen war.
<DarkMio> Also: sde1: fat32 - sde2: ext3
<DarkMio> Also sichern und formatieren?
<mgolisch> ja das wuerd ich nun so machen
<DarkMio> Augt mir halt in zwei Stunden meinen Akku komplett weg... Gnarr.
<DarkMio> Mhpf, blöde Kacke. Jetzt lässt sich die Speicherkarte nicht mehr einhängen ... ich probiere gerade noch etwas anderes: Via 'df' und 'umount' die Speicherkarte rauskegeln und dann via 'fsck' drüberputzen - ...
<DarkMio> Och nö - jetzt lässt sich das Teil garnimmernicht mehr einhängen. :(
<brot> mit df die speicherkarte rauskegeln?
<DarkMio> df den Mountpoint finden und dann über unmount rauskegeln.
<DarkMio> Gnaaaar, jetzt brauche ich wirklich richtig viel Nerd-Hilfe.
<DarkMio> Die Speicherkarte ist defintiv aus dem Telefon ausgehangen - meldet sich am Ubuntu an und ich kriege eine Meldung 'Einhängen von 7,7GB Dateisystem fehlgeschlagen'.
<DarkMio> Genauso sieht es mit der ext3-Partition aus.
<brot> DarkMio: überprüf mal die fat32 partition mit fsck
<DarkMio> Kann ich noch nicht. Ich weiß nicht, wo die hängt. :/
<DarkMio> Bzw. wie stelle ich das an?
<brot> DarkMio: fsck auf einer eingehängten partition killt übrigens die partition
<DarkMio> Echt? Ack. :( Danke für die Info! 
<brot> sagt einem fsck glaub ich aber auch.
<brot> beim fsck machen das gerät angeben
<DarkMio> http://pastebin.com/z62HhLXS
<DarkMio> ah, da kommt gerade die Speicherkarte das erste mal wieder...
<DarkMio> Jetzt reagiert das fsck wieder darauf.
<brot> DarkMio: mit nem ext2 fsck machst du auf ner fat32 partition wenig.
<DarkMio> 'fsck /dev/sdd1' - WARNUNG!!! Die Benutzung von e2fsck auf einem eingehängten Dateisystem führt zu SCHWERWIEGENDEN SCHÄDEN im Dateisystem.
<brot> DarkMio: niemand hier im channel hat gesagt du sollst s dateisystem einhängen.
<DarkMio> Da habe ich keine Schuld daran, dass e2fsck kommt? oô
<DarkMio> http://pastebin.com/4t95Dt89 < was da tun? o.o
<brot> gute frage.
<brot> ich würde das ganze ja mal mit strg+c abbrechen
<DarkMio> Zur Info: Irgendwann habe ich da mal via Android Recovery die ext3-Partition reingehauen.
<brot> dann mit photorec/testdisk die daten runterholen
<brot> und das ganze mal vom android neu formatieren lassen
<DarkMio> Habe ich dann nicht das Problem, dass ich dieses File / Ordner / Was auch immer das ist / dann noch Lokal auf der Platte habe?
<brot> naja, du kannst mit der programmkombi das file da lassen wo es ist
<brot> und das teil ist ja nicht böse
<brot> das dateisystem ist da halt kaputt, und deswegen hängt da alles.
<DarkMio> Njoa, aber irgendein Schreibfehler...
<brot> aber wenn du die restdaten runterrettest dann is ja wurst in welchem zustand das fs ist
<DarkMio> Am besten via 'cp' alles runter holen?
<brot> wenn cp funktioniert kannst du auch cp nehmen
<brot> wenn nicht dann würd ich photorec/testdisk nehmen. die beiden tools haben glaub ich nen recht guten artikel auf dem ubuntuusers wiki
<DarkMio> Welche Argumente waren denn das mit den Unterordnern und alle hidden files?
<brot> die anleitung auf der website is auch detailliert
<DarkMio> Testdisk habe ich in der Repo gefunden - photorec nicht.
<brot> wenn du alle unterordner wählst, dann stößst du irgendwann auch auf das file und dann hängt wieder alles.
<brot> DarkMio: wenn du google bemühst oder ins wiki schaust wirst du feststellen dass die beiden tools zusammengehören
<DarkMio> Ah. :) Dann gucke ich mal in das Wiki.
<brot> jo, und ich geh mal heim, bin grad am arbeitsplatz ;)
<DarkMio> Dankedanke. :)
<DarkMio> Testdisk fragt jetzt nach: 'Please select the partition table type, press Enter when done.' - Was ist da denn gemeint? 
<volker> Guten Abend.
<DarkMio> Guten Abend!
<volker> wo bekomme ich einen Konsolen kurs? Ich hab nen Laptop 
<volker> ubuntu10.10 ist schon ne tolle Sache. Was hat es mit ksplice auf sich?
<volker> und wie starte ich das?
<hdp> Was genau versteht du unter "Konsolen kurs"?
<volker> packete installiere ich über die Packetverwaltung Software installieren.
<DarkMio> Kurze Zwischenfrage: Photorec sichert nur bekannte Filetypes, oder?
<volker> Konsolenkurs= wie lerne ich die Konsolenbefehle zB Network tracing usw
<volker> oder Systemsicherung 
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? volker 
<shetlandpony> volker, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<DarkMio> Buch kaufen - meist sinnvoller. :)
<Fuchs> ,sicherheit? volker 
<shetlandpony> volker, Sicherheit ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheit
<Wizle> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe das Problem, dass ich nach dem einbinden einer NTFS Partition folgende Fehler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563919/ Bitte um Hilfe
<Fuchs> nicht in dem Kanal hier, der ist fuer konkrete Supportanfragen
<hdp> Da verwechselt du jetzt etwas, nämlich zum einen den Umgang mit einer Shell ansich und den Programmen, die man über die Shell starten kann.
<Fuchs> Wizle: mit mount schauen, ob schon einbebunden, mit lsof, ob etwas auf das Geraet zugreift. 
<Fuchs> Wizle: wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist, dann pack die Ausgabe von  mount in einen pastebin, und die von   lsof | grep <geraetedatei>
<Wizle> Fuchs: Danke ich meld mich gleich
<volker> Danke Fuchs und Shatlandpony
<Fuchs> ,bot? volker 
<shetlandpony> volker: ich bin ein bot ;p
<volker> dann danke ich den bot shatlandpony.
<volker> ich bin kein bot.
<volker> ich bin ein Mensch hinter einer Tastatur.
<DarkMio> Und shetlandpony ist ein Bot, der dir FAQ-Antworten gibt.
<volker> DakMio danke für den Hinweis.
<DarkMio> ,bot? volker
<shetlandpony> volker: ich bin ein bot ;p
<DarkMio> Wie du siehst, er / sie / es antwortet sofort.
<Frickelpit> wie oft soll er denn noch darauf hingewiesen werden?
<volker> das hatten wir schon
<volker> was ist den nun mit kslice?
<DarkMio> probier mal:
<volker> ksplice.
<DarkMio> Anwendungen -> Zubehör -> Terminal -> ksplice
<volker> packete installiert.
<Wizle> Fuchs: Ergebnis aus mount: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563935/  Zum lsof | grep <geraetedatei> Wie heissen die Gerätedateien, bzw. wo finde ich die?
<DarkMio> *Pakete - ja, aber start es doch mal mitm' Terminal?
<Frickelpit> es heißt Pakete ;)
<k1l> volker: was spricht denn gegen apt-get?
<DarkMio> Ich frage mich nur, was du mit ksplice machen willst, wenn du in Linux noch neu bist?
<Fuchs> Wizle: fdisk -l sollte Dir das sagen, pack das bitte auch mal in einen pastebin
<volker> kplice: Befehl nicht gefunden
<Wizle> Fuchs: Okay
<k1l> volker: was willst du denn machen? und warum nimmst du nicht das hier? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get?
<volker> kommt als Meldung im Terminal
<DarkMio> KA EEEEEES PEEE ELLL I CEEE EEEE - K_S_PLICE :(
<DarkMio> Ich kenne ksplice nur von irgendwelchen Servern, die am Rande ihrer Belastung ständig laufen und von Androidgeräten mit 'nem blöden Bootloader.
<k1l> DarkMio: er hat keine hanung was ksplice ist., bzw was es macht
<DarkMio> Dann in die Suchmaske von Google eingeben: define:ksplice
<Wizle> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563939/
<Fuchs> Wizle: sehr gut. Und welche davon wolltest Du nun einbinden? 
<DarkMio> k1|: mit ksplice wurde mal für das Motorola Milestone ein netter Hack versucht - keine Ahnung ob die das je geschafft haben...
<k1l> DarkMio: nein, hat alles nicht funktioniert wegen dem gki system. ist aber hier offtopic :)
<Wizle> Fuchs: DIe sda3. Die habe ich auch über fstab schon eingebunden, sie wird aber auch als Wechsellaufwerk angesehen, deshalb wohl die Fehlermeldung
<volker> Tja dann mach ich mich mal auf den Weg.
<Fuchs> Wizle: ja, die ist gem. mount schon eingebunden, siehst Du ja
<Fuchs> Wizle: warum willst Du die noch einmal einbinden? 
<Fuchs> die liegt ja unter /media/Daten  schoen bereit
<DarkMio> Wenn ich Ubuntu boote, muss ich jedesmal 'n Passwort tippen, um mich in mein WLAN einzuloggen - das Passwort am Schlüsselbund von der Kiste hier - kann man das eigentlich auch irgendwo abstellen? Und wenn ja, wo?
<Wizle> Fuchs: Ich möchte, dass die Parition nicht als Wechselmedium, sondern sondern, sozusagen als Ordner dargestellt wird
<Wizle> -sondern
<Wizle> Fuchs: Unter Ordner wird die Parti 2 Mal dargestellt
<Fuchs> Wizle: wo so? 
<k1l> DarkMio: guck mal beim networkmanager bei dem wlan. da ist unten: für alle nutzer bereitstellen. das anhaken
<Wizle> Unter Orte
<Fuchs> Wizle: ach, nautilus 
<Fuchs> Wizle: ist so. Allerdings kann man da m.W. einzelne Eintraege auch ausblenden lassen. Sonst binde es halt nicht via fstab ein, dann hast Du nur einen
<k1l> da gabs auch nen workaround. einfach mal ne fähige suche anschmeissen. 
<Wizle> Fuchs: Ich hätte gerne, dass nur der EIntrag aus der fstab dargestellt wird und
<DarkMio> k1|: 'Netzwerkverbindungen'?
<Wizle> Fuchs: und nicht ständig als Wechsellaufwerk dargestellt wird
<DarkMio> Ach verdammt
<DarkMio> k1|: Hat geklappt. ^^ 
<Fuchs> Wizle: darf ich mal die fstab sehen, 
<Fuchs> Wizle: resp. kannst Du mir sagen, ob da mit der UUID gearbeitet wird? 
<Wizle> Fuchs, ja ich habe das Laufwerk mit der UUID eingebunden
<Fuchs> Wizle: wenn ja: pack an Stelle davon die feste Geraetedatei (/dev/sda3) rein, die sollte sich ja nicht aendern
<Fuchs> Wizle: dann liegt es daran
<Wizle> Fuchs: Okay ich versuchs
<DarkMio> Ich muss mal durchstarten. :<
<DarkMio> Ciao, ich guck nochmal rein, wenn ich weiter bin. :>
<Wizle> Fuchs: Jetzt habe ich den Ausgangszustand wiederherrgestellt :(
<Fuchs> Wizle: will heissen? 
<Fuchs> Wizle: siehst Du es nur noch einmal? 
<Wizle> Fuchs: Ja ich sehe es nur einmal aber eben nicht als Ordner, sondern als Wechselmedium
<Fuchs> und warum genau ist das tragisch? 
<Fuchs> dann mach ein Lesezeichen, da siehst Du es als Ordner 
<Fuchs> oder verwende eine vernuenftige Dateiverwaltung, da kannst Du naemlich Orte-Eintraege ausblenden
<Wizle> Fuchs:Ich möchte, dass es unter Orte nicht als 352GB Dateisystem angezeigt wird, sondern als Ordner mit dem Namen Daten
<brot> Wizle: label setzen
<Fuchs> brot: bei NTFS? 
<brot> hach, und deswegen sollte man backlog lesen
<brot> :D
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, man kann problemlos unter ~/.gtk-bookmarks einen Eintrag setzen wie man lustig ist
<Wizle> Bzw. wo ist dieser Eintrag, der die Platten automatisch einbindet, sobald man unter Orte draufklickt?
<Fuchs> der wird dann auch so angezeigt
<Fuchs> aber was gvfs daneben noch tut, das laesst sich kaum aendern
<Wizle> Fuchs: Achso k
<Fuchs> Wizle: dann wirst Du es wieder doppelt haben
<Wizle> Gut ich werde es so versuchen. Vielen Dank für den Support
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Haasee> Laptop ist aus der Reparatur zurrückgekommen. Der cpu-lüfter wurde getaucht. Unter windows 7 läuft er, unter Ubuntu nicht. Ist das Einstellungssache oder Zufall?. Ich nehme an, dass der Lüfter von der Hardware gesteuert wrd..
<rumpe1> der lüfter wurde getaucht? o.O
<Fuchs> In der Regel vom BIOS, Ausnahmen sind z.B. thinkpads, wo man den auch steuern kann. Ich vermute -> Zufall 
<rumpe1> ah... jetzt kapier ich's... getauscht ... *g*
<Haasee> getauscht! :-)
<Haasee> ist ein Toshiba Satellite
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich weiterhin auf Zufall tippen
<Haasee> so, 90 ° ich mach mal besser aus
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich nicht mehr auf Zufall tippen 
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<bullgard4> Wie kann ich die Bewertung eines Liedes in Banshee 1.8.0 ändern?
<tm> bullgard4: du klichst einmal auf das lied, rechte maustaste -> bewertung -> und gehst mit dem mauszeiger auf die bewertungssternchen und klickst das entsprechend sterchen an, die neue bewertng wird dann abgespeichert
<bullgard4> tm: Hat geklappt. --  Danke!
<tm> bullgard4: gerne :)
<Wizle> Fuchs: Es funktioniert alles wie vorgesehen, wie kann ich eine Partition unter Orte verstecken. Hab in der Laufwerksverwaltung leider nichts gefunden
<Fuchs> Wizle: unter Gnome meines Wissens nicht. 
<Wizle> Ah okay alles klar
<Wizle> Fuchs: Danke nochmals
<Fuchs> korrigiere
<Fuchs> es geht
<Wizle> Oo
<Fuchs> mal wieder mit Murks sondergleichen
<Fuchs> pack sie nach /mnt statt nach /media 
<Wizle> Wo finde ich den Eintrag? Im dstab hab ich es nict gefunden
<Fuchs> in der fstab 
<Fuchs> dann erstellst Du stattdessen in der von mir genannten Datei ein Lesezeichen da drauf
<Fuchs> dann hast Du es immer eingebunden, es erscheint nur einmal unter Orte, und als Ordner
<Wizle> Fuchs: Dann hab ich bestimmt das gleiche Problem wie bei der vorherigne Partition, dass die 2 Mal dargestellt wird?!
<Fuchs> Wizle: nein
<Fuchs> Wizle: nicht, wenn Du /mnt/daten statt /media/daten nimmst
<Fuchs> wenn man dem Netz glaubt
<Fuchs> wenn dem nicht so sein sollte: frag die Gnome Entwickler
<Wizle> Fuchs: Okay, dann mach ich das so
<Wizle> Fuchs: Es hat genauso funktioniert wie du gesagt hast. Jetzt möchte ich nur noch, dass die Symbole nicht auf den Desktop auftachen, sobald man unter Orte draufklickt. Kannst du mir dabei noch behilflich sein?
<Fuchs> gconf-editor
<Fuchs> apps -> nautilus -> desktop, da hat es einen Schalter fuer
<Fuchs> wenn nicht -> jemanden fragen, der Gnome nutzt
<Wizle> Fuchs: Okay,das reicht dan für heute :D Ich danke dir
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<pcundco> hi ich hab ein problem den ich will http://launchpad.net/indicator-applet/0.4/0.4.8/+download/indicator-applet-0.4.8.tar.gz instaliren und halte mich auch an die beiligende INSTALl datei aber wen ich zum befel make komme mein ubuntu nur make: *** Keine Targets angegeben und keine »make«-Steuerdatei gefunden.  Schluss.
<pcundco> wie kan ich das instaliren
<shetlandpony> pcundco's url: http://tinyurl.com/653f2pg
<pcundco> ???
<tm> ,geduld? pcundco 
<shetlandpony> pcundco: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Haasee> so, habs noch mal getestet. Unter Win 7 pustet der Lüfter die heiße Luft aus dem Laptop, unter Ubuntu nicht. Er läuft nur, solange das Bios lädt... Hat jemand eine Idee?
<beaver74> pcundco, "configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.35.0 or later." ist die Meldung die hier kommt wenn ./configure ausgefuert wird. Die Abhaengigkeit solltest du wenn dann loesen.
<sash_> oder auch nicht
<sash_> und einfach die ubuntu-version benutzen
<beaver74> ich wuerde es auch nur tun wenn ich wuesste was das fuer Auswirkungen haben koennte
<cartun> voll
<sash_> und wenn man nicht weiss, was ./configure ist, hat man da eben nicht so viel ahnung von
<beaver74> pcundco, warum machst nicht einfach ein 'apt-get install indicator-applet'?
<cartun> kommt darauf an in welchem zusammenhang
<sash_> cartun: wovon sprichst du, wenn man fragen darf?
<bullgard4> Haasee: Ja. Gründlich dmesg auf ACPI-Fehler analysieren.
<cartun> sash_: ./configure.. in welcher hinsicht muss man das kennen?
<sash_> cartun: wenn man programme vor dem kompilieren konfigurieren will?
<Haasee> bullgard4: Ok, ich schau mal was das ist... Danke
<Mojo4> hi, ich habe ein problem mit evolution, ich verwalte mein web.de postfach mit IMAP, wenn ich eine empfangene mail lösche wird diese aber nicht auf dem web.de server gelöscht. bei meinem gmail konto (auch imap) funktioniert das mit den gleichen einstellungen sehr wohl. weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?
<cartun> sash_, korrekt :)
<bullgard4> Haasee: Wenn Du Anfänger bist, kann das kompliziert werden. :-(  Den Rechner nicht so lange in dem Zustand laufen lassen, damit nichts kaputtgeht!
<cartun> sash_, dann soll er sich doch ein nettes .deb bauen.. aber erstmal alles in einer chroot machen und ausprobieren
<cartun> bullgard4: ACPI kann was kaputt machen? Seit wann?
<bullgard4> cartun: Seit seiner Einführung.
<cartun> bullgard4: noch nie gelesen das jemand damit seinen rechner zerschossen hat
<bullgard4> cartun: Dann hast Du nicht gründlich gelesen.
<cartun> bei den meisten rechnern kannste das sogar im bios ausschalten.. okay, bei lappys oder so ists evtl. was anderes aber desktop?
<Haasee> bullgard4: wenn ich nur hier bin bleibt die Temperatur unter 60° . Schaue ich Videos gehts bis 90 ° hoch. Da habe ich abgeschaltet-
<tm> cartun: wenn du diksutieren möchtest, empfehle ich dir den channel #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<bullgard4> Haasee: Das war klug.
<tm> diskutieren*
<Fuchs> Haasee: so als Anfang koenntest Du uns z.B. mal dmesg und /var/log/messages in einen pastebin werfen
<acid_g> hi @ all
<cartun> tm.. ne, das war mir nur neu
<acid_g> hat grad wer zeit?
<sash_> Fuchs: throw /var/log/messages > pastebin?
<sash_> ,frag? acid_g 
<shetlandpony> acid_g: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<acid_g> ok...
<acid_g> will grad google earth installiern
<acid_g> und dass mag mihc einfach nicht
<Fuchs> koenntest Du das in einer Fehlermeldung formulieren? 
<acid_g> moment
<tm> cartun: einfach mitlesen und wenn du helfen kannst beteidige dich dran, ansonsten den offtopic channel benutzen ;)
<acid_g> "/usr/bin/googleearth: 14: /usr/lib/googleearth/googleeaarth-bin: not found"
<Fuchs> mhm. Wie genau hast Du es denn installiert? 
<acid_g> erst das googleearth-package installiert
<acid_g> dann mit make-googleearth-package --force das paket erstellt
<Fuchs> acid_g: dann die 6.0 runtergeladen und installiert? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth#Manuelle-Installation  << siehe grauer Hinweiskasten
<acid_g> und dann das paket installiert
<Haasee> bullgard4: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399778/
<acid_g> ok funzt... danke :-)
<acid_g> nur irgndwie ist das jetzt zweimal im menü drin
<acid_g> unter internet
<bullgard4> Haasee: Warum fängt Dein log nicht bei 0.000000 an?
<sash_> acid_g: mit dem programm alacarte kannst du sowas reparieren
<acid_g> werds probieren
<Haasee> bullgard4: keine Ahnung. Habe bis ganz nach oben gescrollt. Dabs 2x versucht
<acid_g> noch ein problem: google earth macht lustige grafikfehler
<bullgard4> Haasee: hm. Kenne ich gar nicht so.
<acid_g> also in der mitte is das bild scharf aber am rand brichts auseinander
<Haasee> bullgard4: kam mir auch komisch vor. Hab aber auch null Ahnung
<bullgard4> Haasee: Das ist aber wohl nicht so sehr wichtig im Moment.
<acid_g> liegt das am opengl oder so?
<bullgard4> Haasee: Wie heißt Dein Computertyp?
<Haasee> bullgard4: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399779/
<Haasee> bullgard4: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6500  @ 2.10GHz
<bullgard4> Haasee: Ich möchte gern wissen, wie Dein Computer heißt. Nicht, welchen namen Du ihm im Netz gegeben hast, sondern, wie die HerstellerFirma diesen Computertyp genannt hat.
<vitus37> hallo, ich kann in /var/www keine dateien bearbeiten/hinzufügen/löschen
<vitus37> brauche den ordner für apache
<vitus37> habe die zeilen sudo chmod 0775 /var/www
<vitus37> sudo chgrp -R www-data /var/www  bereits ausgeführt
<vitus37> weiss jemand, woran das liegen könnte?
<bullgard4> vitus37: ls -al /var/www
<vitus37> zugreifen und dateien betrachten kann ich. nur eben nichts 'verändern'
<Fuchs> natuerlich
<Fuchs> 5 ist ja auch 4 + 1, also lesen und ausfuehren
<Fuchs> nichts von schreiben
<Haasee> bullgard4: Es ist ein Tishiba satellite U500-1GM
<Fuchs> aber ich sehe auch nicht ein, warum jedermann auf /var/www Schreibrecht haben sollte. Pack halt einen Nutzer in www-data, wenn es zwingend notwendig ist
<Haasee> bullgard4: war gerade dabei ein Inhalt der /var/log/messanges zu posten... dauert bei mir vielleicht ein bischen länger
<vitus37> Fuchs: ich benutze einen apache-server um meine scripts etc lokal am rechner testen zu können. dafür muss ich diese allerdings auch im www-verzeichnis ablegen können, und da hänge ich jetzt. :/
<Fuchs> vitus37: die kannst Du mit sudo kopieren, wenn noetig
<Fuchs> vitus37: zwei Moeglichkeiten: entweder Du kopierst die mit rootrechten, oder Du packst Deinen Nutzer in die www-data Gruppe
<Fuchs> zweiteres geht mit  gpasswd -a deinname www-data,  ersteres waere dann: 
<Fuchs> ,sudo? vitus37 
<shetlandpony> vitus37: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<vitus37> sudo habe ich für obige anweisungen nur verwendet, weil es auch so im wiki-artikel stand. ;) werde mal das mit der www-data gruppe versuchen.
<vitus37> dankeschön
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> wenn Du in der Gruppe bist: Gruppenzugehoerigkeiten werden erst beim erneuten Login wirksam
<Fuchs> nur so als Hinweis am Rande, bevor Du Fehlerursachen suchst
<bullgard4> Haasee: Ich recherchiere immer noch. Dein Fehler ist in Launchpad nicht bekannt. --  Bitte noch Geduld.
<Haasee> bullgard4: Super, Danke. Ich warte
<bullgard4> Haasee: Was gibt '~$ acpi -V' aus? (nopaste)
<vitus37> ich muss leider schon wieder stören :S
<vitus37> ich versuche /etc/apache2/ports.conf zu bearbeiten, doch ist die datei schreibgeschützt.
<rusef> su?
<LetoThe2nd> vitus37: lässt vermuten, dass du den oben genannten sudo-artikel doch nicht gelesen hast :P
<Haasee> bullgard4: Da kommt: »acpi« ist momentan nicht installiert. Ist das des Rätzels Lösung?
<LetoThe2nd> rusef: also das ganz sicher nciht.
<rusef> war zu faul do ranzuhängen.
<vitus37> naja doch, aber ich hatte mir die sache etwas 'weniger umständlich' vorgestellt.^^
<LetoThe2nd> rusef: dann lass es besser ganz.... so ist der rat nämlich nichts wert und funktioniert nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> vitus37: sorry, aber ich glaubs dir nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> vitus37: achtung scheunentorgewinke: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo#root-bei-grafischen-Programmen
<bullgard4> Haasee: Wahrscheinlich nicht. Bitte installiere das Paket 'acpi' mittels Synaptic. Guck in Synaptic nach, ob die Pakete acpi-support, acpid und acpidump installiert sind.
<vitus37> LetoThe2nd Oh, ich hatte gehofft, das passwort-fenster öffnet sich von alleine. ;) perfekt, danke
<vitus37> werde versuchen mal eine weile ohne eure hilfe auszukommenn.^^
<olli__> Hallo, ich habe unter Ubuntu 10.04 das Problem, das ich den hostname des Systems nicht ändern kann. Ich bin extra nach der Wikianleitung vorgegangen, aber der in /etc/hostname eingetragene Hostname bzw FQDN wird nicht übernommen.
<bullgard4> olli__: Wohin wird er nicht übernommen?
<Fuchs> olli__: Du pruefst das aber nicht zufaellig mit dem Befehl domainname, oder? 
<olli__> bullgard4, naja wenn ich danach hostname eingeben, kommt meine alte dyndns Adresse, die vorhin drin war, ich hab auch schon in etc danach gegrept, find sie nirgends mehr, die neue Adresse wird einfach nicht übernommen
<olli__> oder kann ich in der hostname Datei wirklich nur den hostname bzw die subdomain setzen und den Domainnamen in einer anderen Datei? Fände ich doch sehr umständlich
<bullgard4> olli__: '~$ cat /etc/hostname'
<olli__> bullgard4, da steht die neue Adresse im Format sub.my-domain.tld drin
<bullgard4> olli__: Bitte nicht um den heißen Brei herumreden. Was gibt dieser Befehl aus?
<Haasee> bullgard4: habe da gerade noch die Toshiba Laptop-utilitys gefunden. (mom Telefon)
<bullgard4> Haasee: ok.
<olli__> ich hab auch schon mal neugestartet aber es bringt nichts, als Zusatzinfo, ich hatte vorher noch den ddclient mitinstalliert, aber inzwischen komplett deinstalliert, falls es einen Unterschied macht
<beaver74> olli__, in der /etc/hostname kommt _nur_ der hostname, in /etc/resolv.conf kann das Netzwerk mit 'search' eingegeben und die /etc/hosts sollte angepasst werden, soweit ich das richtig sehe...
<bullgard4> olli__: Bitte sei so nett und poste hier die Ausgabe des Kommandos.
<jokrebel> namd
<olli__> bullgard4, ok, dann werd ich das ändern bisher war der hostname in der /etc/hostname asterisk.ignorelist.com, in der hosts datei hab ich die komplette fqdn angegeben
<bullgard4> olli__: Bei mir gibt dieser Befehl aus 'T43'. --  Kapiert?
<beaver74> olli__, wenn asterisk. der Hostname ist, hattest du auch in /etc/hostname ein FQDN
<olli__> bullgard4,  ah danke, ich hatte den EIntrag in der resolv.conf vergessen, und nachdem nur der hostname in der /etc/hostname drin ist funktionierts auch, ich wette das vergess ich in Zukunft nicht mehr :)
<bullgard4> :-)
<Haasee> bullgard4: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399780/
<acid_g> gibt es eigentlich ein programm ähnlich wie parallels desktop auf mac osx für ubuntu?
<acid_g> also wine nur mit virtueller maschine
<LetoThe2nd> ,virtualisierung? acid_g 
<shetlandpony> acid_g: naehere Informationen zu Virtualisierung findest Du hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virtualisierung
<acid_g> weiß einer eine version mit einem art Coherence-modus? also dass die fenster der virtuellen maschine auf dem Desktop der hostmaschine laufen? ähnlich wie hier: http://scr3.golem.de/screenshots/0712/VMwareWorkstation6.5/workstationunity.jpg
<LetoThe2nd> acid_g: vmware gibts auch für linux.
<bullgard4> Haasee: Ich weiß zu wenig über die Toshiba-Hardware. Die Zeilen 14-19 könnten ein Hinweis sein auf Deinen Fehler. Sie tauchten auch schon in dmesg auf. --  Ich kann Dir auf die Schnelle nicht helfen. --  Wenn Dir hier im Kanal keiner helfen kann, dann könntest Du in Launchpad eine Frage platzieren unter Beifügung der Ausgaben von dmesg und acpi -v.
<acid_g> is aber teuer ;-)
<acid_g> kostenlos gibts nix oder?
<bullgard4> s/-v/-V/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: Haasee: Ich weiß zu wenig über die Toshiba-Hardware. Die Zeilen 14-19 könnten ein Hinweis sein auf Deinen Fehler. Sie tauchten auch schon in dmesg auf. --  Ich kann Dir auf die Schnelle nicht helfen. --  Wenn Dir hier im Kanal keiner helfen kann, dann könntest Du in Launchpad eine Frage platzieren unter Beifügung der Ausgaben von dmesg und acpi -V.
<Haasee> bullgard4:  Danke für Deine Mühen...
<bullgard4> Haasee: Vielleicht helfen Dir auch die Toshiba-Laptop-Utilities weiter. Keine Ahnung.
<Haasee> bullgard4: ich schau mal was die Utilities bringen... 
<beaver74> acid_g, der Modus nennt sich in der Virtualbox "seamless", ob der auch in der -OSE dabei kann ich dir aber nicht sagen
<acid_g> beaver74: virtualbox hat das auch?? interessant... danke für die info!
<beaver74> gern
<iRcNoAsE> Weiß jemand wie man mit Virtualbox 4.0.2 einen Gast ubuntu-server 10.04 bzw. 10.10 32bit unter einem Wirt ubuntu 10.04 32bit zum laufen bekommt? Ich habe bisher die VB 3.2.x problemlos genutzt, nach dem Update starten sämtliche ubuntu-server-VMs nicht mehr, mit den k/x/ubuntu-desktop-VMs gibt es dagegen keine Probleme.
<M_Kay> gibts irgendwo eine seite in inet die von den ganzen videoformate/codecs vor und nachteile vergleicht?
<acid_g> bei mir sind ziemlich krasse grafikfehler im google earth... hat einer ne idee woran das liegen könnte?
<acid_g> sieht in etwa so aus: http://goo.gl/c5KL6
<soulrebel> acid_g: was soll das nochmal sein?
<acid_g> grafikfehler im goolge earth
<acid_g> soulrebel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth das unter grafikfehler hab ich bereits gemacht
<acid_g> keine idee?
<mpathy> Hi Leute.. Hi Ihr! War gerade auf meinem Ubuntu-Server im phpmyadmin und hab mich vermutlich dummerweise verklickt.. Ich komme jedenfalls mit dem root-User und dem Passwort über phpmyadmin nicht mehr rein - über die Konsole mit mysql --user=root --password=keinesorgedasistnichtdasrichtige schon
<mpathy> ich hatte einen Eintrag in den Rechten entfernt, und zwar einen testweisen Eintrag wo root auf % also alles hört
<mpathy> vermutlich aber doch noch was anderes entfernt..
<mpathy> phpmyadmin meint zwar #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) 
<mpathy> aber per ssh komme ich mit mysql --user=root --password=MEINPASSWORT in die mysql-Konsole.. also muss der user doch noch existieren?
<Florian-Weber> Wenn ich versuche, mich mit: iwconfig wlan0 essid WLAN-001F3F1CDF3S key s:[16Stellen lange Dezimalzahl]
<Florian-Weber> im Wlan einzuloggen, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
<Florian-Weber> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<Florian-Weber>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<Florian-Weber> Selbiges auch, wenn ich ohne „s:“ davor das selbe mache. Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegt?
<georg> Nabend
<pcundco> hi wie instalire ich http://goo.gl/2npL3 install datei get nicht und das paket in den paketquelen get auchnicht
<sdx23> pcundco: Was genau bedeutet "geht nicht"?
<Florian-Weber> pcundco: wie heißt das Programm?
<pcundco> make: *** Keine Targets angegeben und keine »make«-Steuerdatei gefunden.  Schluss.
<pcundco> indicator-applet-0.4.8.tar.gz
<LetoThe2nd> sdx23: er hat schon so um ~18:00 - 19:00 rum gefragt
<LetoThe2nd> und anscheinend immer noch nicht nachgelesen wie man was kompiliert....
<Florian-Weber> pcundco: man im Vorraus: ahst du das configure-Skript asuugeführt? und inwieweit tut die Installation via apt-get nicht?
<jokrebel> pcundco: nimm lieber das aus den Quellen. Und wenn das "nicht geht" erzähl und wieso (Fehlermeldungen etc.).
<sdx23> das hätte mich in der Tat viel mehr interessiert, warum das aus den Quellen "nicht geht".
<pcundco> configure-Skript ausgefürt und das aus den quelen bringt nix das was das seien sol machts das nicht nicht
<LetoThe2nd> ach so. na dann. prost noch.
<sdx23> Hm, bei der Ausdrucksweise geb' ich das Supporten auch auf, sry.
<Florian-Weber> hat noch jemand eine Idee, warum das oben mit meinem iwconfig nicht geht?
<ubuntu_> servus
<acid_g> hab hier ein programm das für windows programmiert wurde, soll aber auf ubuntu via wine laufen. Das programm hat einen Kopierschutz, so dass die cd beim starten im laufwerk sein muss. Das ganze bricht aber wärend der installation schon ab, wahrscheinlich wegen dem kopierschutz. Gibts da schon erfahrungen?
<ubuntu_> ich hab gerade mit ner livecd mein ubuntu gemountet 
<ubuntu_> wollte jetzt auf meine daten zugeifen
<elektronenblitz6> Florian-Weber: Der Schlüssel ist zu lang. 5/13 Stellen ASCII oder 10/26 Stellen hex-Code
<LetoThe2nd> ,appdb? acid_g 
<shetlandpony> acid_g, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Florian-Weber> elektronenblitz6: ich vermute, dass das irgendwas dezimales ist, weiß aber nicht, wie cih das mal eben so umwnadeln soll
<Florian-Weber> acid_g: welches Prog genau
<ubuntu_> dann hat er erst gesagt permession denied, jetzt hab ich mir die rechte gegeben sehe in meinem profile ordner aber nur Acces-your-privae-data.desktop und readme.txt... wo sind den meine daten?
<Florian-Weber> ubuntu_: hast du echte Verschlüsselung?
<ubuntu_> das ist das system von meinem bruder er meint er hat ubuntu ganz normal installiert ohne verschlüssenlung oder sowas
<acid_g> das programm nennt sich freshminder 2
<acid_g> ziemlich unbekannt
<Florian-Weber> acid_g: nei gehört. Ob ein Prog mit wine funzt ist aber einfach auch Glückssache
<flash63> Florian-Weber: der Schlüssel ist zu lang, bringst nichts einen unzulässigen Schlüssel umzuwandeln. Wo ist der her?
<Florian-Weber> ubuntu_: bei ubuntu ist es ein Haken, um das eigene Home zu verschlüsseln
<Florian-Weber> das ist der, der mit dem KDE-Netzwerkmanager funzt
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory öffnen, lesen. :-)
<acid_g> hmm... gibts da nicht irgendwie bestimmte vorgehensweisen beim jeweiligen kopierschutz?
<ubuntu_> kann ich es den (passwörter usw hab ich alles) entschlüsseln ?
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu_: link...
<Florian-Weber> ubuntu_: bedingt
<LetoThe2nd> steht alles drin.
<Florian-Weber> du kannst grub miussbrauchen um dir rootrechte zu verschaffen und dann mit su den Benutzer wechslen
<LetoThe2nd> Florian-Weber: vielleicht magst auch du mal kurz den link lesen :-)
<Florian-Weber> LetoThe2nd: warum, bei mir funzt es. Und ich weis aus eigener Erfahrung, dass man als root via su dennoch das Verzeichnis lesen kann
<jokrebel> acid_g: schon bei http://www.winehq.org/ geschaut?
<ubuntu_> gibts nicht einfach einen befehl womit ich die verschlüsselung aufheben kann?
<Florian-Weber> flash63: falls du es eben überlesen hast: Der Schlüssel stammt aus dem Router (ich habe leider das Gerätepasswd nicht) und funzt mit den graphischen Programmen
<acid_g> jokrebel: natürlich
<LetoThe2nd> Florian-Weber: ich meine ja nur. weil der weg, den du da mit grub etc. vorschlägst a) nicht mit der livecd geht und b) ziemlich umständlich ist... und da wird haarklein beschrieben, wie das geht. und nicht nur "eingeschränkt" wie du sagtest, sondern komplett.
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu_: dude... lesen.
<acid_g> jokrebel: das programm ist nur so unbekannt, dass es kaum support dafür gibt
<ubuntu_> zu viel englisch da komm ich mit googletranslator bis 12 nicht durch außerdem arbeite ich normalerweiße nicht mit ubuntu mich intressiert das nicht so wirklich...
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu_: dann halt nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> bei a) könnte ja vielleicht wer helfen, aber b) it für mich ein killerargument, dann halt nicht zu supporten.
<ubuntu_> das ging doch früher (als ubuntu noch brauchbar war) auch... wieso verschlüsseln die jetzt ihre festplatte jetzt -.-
<flash63>  Florian-Weber: es kann sich dann normalerweise nicht um WEP-Verschlüsselung handeln
<LetoThe2nd> oO( blöd daherreden kann ich auch selber.. endgültig EOS.)
<Florian-Weber> flash63: WPA2
<sl33py> das kann man während der installation selbst bestimmen ubuntu_
<sl33py> abend erstmal
<Florian-Weber> ubuntu_: ich suche dir gerade den Link im D-Wiki raus
<flash63> WPA geht nicht über iwconfig, dazu wird wpasupplicant benötigt
<sdx23> Florian-Weber: dafür taugt iwconfig nicht. wpa_supplicant verwenden.
<Florian-Weber> OK, danke für den hinweis, dann shee ich mir das mal an
<flash63> Florian-Weber: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces und/oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/wpa_supplicant
<Florian-Weber> flash63: soweit bin ich auch schon ;-) totzdem danke
<flash63> Was ist dann noch unklar
<jokrebel> ubuntu_: Meckern und Diskussionen über Für/Wieder von Einstellmöglichkeiten bitte drüben in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst und auch wirklich willst bist hier willkommen.
<ubuntu_> also http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs hab ich jetzt fast durch und leider nichts gefunden
<flash63> Florian-Weber: was ist unklar, bzw. was möchtest Du erreichen?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: viel spass beim lese unterricht.
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: hint: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung
<ubuntu_> geht die grubdisk mit grub2 noch? 
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: nene Du - sehe gar nicht ein, irgendwelche Verschlüsselungen zu supporten von denen ich wegen mangelnder Paranoia keine benutze und deshalb auch keine Ahnung davon habe ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: jaja. bei mir ists das mit der lesefaulheit ;-)
<ubuntu_> kann die grub cd den mbr überhaupt überschreiben?
<ubuntu_> jo kann sie cool
<LetoThe2nd> night, folks.
<Cyberthunder> huhu, ich verwende ubuntu 10.10 und pidgin 2.7.9 und schon seit paar monaten werde ich bei meinen Msn kontakten also offline angezeigt(immer). Und seit paar tagen empfange ich von meinen Buddys gar keine msn nachrichten mehr. Kennt das Problem einer von euch? 
<k1l> nen freund hat mir nen mitschnitt von einem videostream geschickt. es ist ne .ivr datei (video), womit wandel ich die um?
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: warum soll ich mich in was einlesen was ich selber nicht (nie?) brauche? Ok manchmal wenn ich Zeit hab und das Thema vielleicht auch mal für mich interessant ist.
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Bye
<animax> Hallo zusammen, habe nochmal eine Frage. Ist diese Meldung im Terminal nach Überprüfen der 3d-Beschleunigung der GK eigentlich korrekt? http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/5627/3drendertest.png. Hier nochmal der Text: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333940/
<Cyberthunder> animax, ja
<sl33py> @ k1l hab nur das gefunden http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949597
<animax> Cyberthunder: Ok, danke. 
<k1l> sl33py: ok. soweit war ich auch schon, dachte es kennt jemand noch nen kniff :/
<animax> Kennt sich jemand mit Kdenlive aus?
<jokrebel> animax: ja - das kommt auch hier sobald ich das "Zahnradfenster" mit dem Kreuz schließe
<animax> jokrebel: Alles klar. 
<sl33py> k1l noch da?
<sl33py> probiers mal hier mit: http://www.mediaconverter.org/
<animax> Kennt sich jemand mit Kdenlive aus? Hatte mir die aktuelle Version installiert (http://www.kdenlive.org/user-manual/downloading-and-installing-kdenlive/pre-compiled-packages/ubuntu-packages). 
<shetlandpony> animax's url: http://tinyurl.com/4s5mbq8 | Page not found | Kdenlive
<animax> Mh?
<animax> Was stimmt mit der url nicht?
<Cyberthunder> nimm http://www.kdenlive.org/user-manual/downloading-and-installing-kdenlive/pre-compiled-packages/ubuntu-packages
<shetlandpony> Cyberthunder's url: http://tinyurl.com/cyt3wt | Ubuntu packages | Kdenlive
<Cyberthunder> du hast am ende ein ).
<Cyberthunder> und das mag er nicht
<jokrebel> animax: Du weißt, dass es da auch ein Wiki bei Ubuntuusers gibt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kdenlive
<Cyberthunder> anscheinend falsch kopiert.
<animax> De Link funtioniert doch.
<animax> Kann ihn aus dem Chat-Fenster aufrufen ...
<animax> Und das Komma ist nicht mitkopiert.
<sdx23> Ja, das Pony nimmt halt die Klammer mit. Kein Grund zur Aufregung.
<animax> jokrebel: Die Standard-Info-Seiten zum Programm helfen mir leider nicht weiter.
<animax>  Wenn ich in Blender gerenderte AVI-Files darin öffne, werden diese im Preview flackernd abgespielt, teilweise mit unvollständigem Bildinhalt. Nach den ersten Bildern stürzt das Programm dann ab und es kommt zu einer Fehlermeldung.
<animax> Den Bugbericht konnte ich auch nicht loswerden, obwohl ich dafür alles Nötige installiert hatte
<jokrebel> animax: dann stell anstelle von Metafragen einfach konkrete Fragen. Vielleich kann Dir dann einer der Anwesenden helfen.
<animax> Ja, habe das Problem gerade beschrieben. Kann damit jemand was anfangen?
<jokrebel> animax: "…und es kommt zu einer Fehlermeldung." - am besten mal pasten?
<sl33py> kann man den bootloader mit einem passwort belegen?
<dAnjou> biospasswort?
<Cyberthunder> sl33py, hm.. ka , alternativ bios passwort?
<sl33py> laptop
<Cyberthunder> sl33py, laptop hat auch ein bios :)
<sl33py> habe aber keine eingabe gefunden.
<dAnjou> o.O
<sdx23> sl33py: kann man (bei Grub). Fragt sich halt wie sinnvoll das ist.
<jokrebel> sl33py: IIRC kann man auch für Grub ein Passwort setzen. Schau im Grub-Wiki
<animax> jokrebel: Ich weiß. Es ist so, dass ich jetzt seit einiger Zeit mit solchen Problemen rumhample und langsam nicht mehr weiß, was ich machen soll. Alle Probleme, die auftreten, drehen sich in irgendeiner Form um die Aufzeichnung/Speicherung/Wiedergabe graphischer Dateien. Eine Menge Programme haben nicht funktioniert und die Probleme sind von verschiedenster Art. 
<sl33py> das andere z.B. nicht in den Recovery modus wechseln und sich so rootrechte verschaffen können. 
<Cyberthunder> sl33py, lass nich jedem an deinem laptop rumfingern?
<jokrebel> animax: Langer Satz - nur leider ohne jeglichen Anhaltspunkt für Hilfestellungen. Paste bitte _konkrete_ Fehlermeldungen.
<animax> jokrebel: OpenShot liefert im Export Artefakte, Kdenlive liefert flackernde Bilder im Preview und stürzt ab, gtk-recordmydesktop, Wink, XVidCap usw. liefern keine verwertbaren Ergebnisse beim Screenrecording ... 
<animax> Ich weiß nicht mehr, wo ich anfangen soll oder weitermachen soll. Es wird irgendwie zu viel.
<animax> Soll ich mein ganzes System neu installieren? 
<animax> Zu Maverick wechseln?
<animax> Habe Ubuntu 10.04.
<jokrebel> animax: fürs erste: Programm aus der Konsole starten - Fehler provuzieren - Schauen ob in der Konsole Meldungen auftauchen und die dann in sinnigem Umfang an die Suchmaschine Deines Vertrauens geben.
<animax> Gestern wurden kurzfristig alle Umlaute von Dateien und Ordnern nicht mehr angezeigt.
<Cyberthunder> sl33py, http://tiny.cc/b9jvo http://tiny.cc/ajx8k
<sl33py> dankeschön
<Cyberthunder> sl33py, np
<newb> hi, wie installiere ich unter lucid den ubuntu font
<Cyberthunder> newb, seit wann gibts den ubuntu font? oO
<hdp> Einfach ins ".font" Verzeichnis kopieren.
<Florian-Weber> Cyberthunder: seit maveric?
<Cyberthunder> Florian-Weber, hab gerade nachgeguckt, stimmt sogar :D hatte mal wo gelesen das der erst 2012 kommt
<newb> ich find kein how to oder repos
<Cyberthunder> newb, http://dudleys.wordpress.com/2008/01/29/neue-fonts-installieren-unter-ubuntu/
<jokrebel> newb: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/schriften
<jokrebel> newb: oder auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fontmanager
<Cyberthunder> warum denke ich gerade an lmgtfy.com :D
<Florian-Weber> Cyberthunder: wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass man die Energie besser in die Erweiterung existenter freier Fonts zur vollständigen Unterstützung von UTF8 hätte stecken sollen. SOO schön ist der mämlcih auch wieder nciht
<jokrebel> Cyberthunder: ja? warum nur ;-)
<Cyberthunder> jokrebel, ^^
<animax> Wie komme ich denn im Terminal aus meinem Home-Verzeichnis raus? Weil die Startdatei liegt im /usr/bin.
<Cyberthunder> Florian-Weber, ja jain, ubuntu will ja jetzt vieles selber machen unity etc.. :) 
<soulrebel> animax: cd /usr/bim
<Florian-Weber> er meint /usr/bin ;-)
<animax> Ok, danke.
<animax> Habs gestartet.
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333958/
<Florian-Weber> animax: wozu wechselst du in das Verzeichnis?
<animax> Also, das war jetzt der Versuch, eine in Blender gerenderte AVi zu laden.
<animax> Florian-Weber: Ich habe das Programm gestartet ...
<Florian-Weber> eben
<animax> Geht das auch anders?
<Florian-Weber> natürlich /usr/bin ist in $PATH, das bedeutet, du kannst es von überal her aufrufen
<animax> Ich sollte im Terminal das Programm starten.
<Florian-Weber> nebenbei: du hast es auch via PATH aufgerufen, ansonsten hätte es ./kdenlive lauten müssen
<animax> Was soll ich denn dann im Terminal eingeben?
<Florian-Weber> das passte schon so
<Florian-Weber> nur der Verzeichniswechsel war überflüssig
<Florian-Weber> aber wenn du das Terminal nicht häufiger nutzen willst, musst du das in der Tat nicht wissen
<animax> Na ja, wenn es so weitergeht, dann muss ich es wohl noch häufiger nutzen ...
<animax> Die Startdatei hat keinen Punkt vor dem Namen.
<animax> Also nicht wie im Home-Verzeichnis.
<Cyberthunder> das terminal hm... :D
<animax> Also kann jemand etwas mit der Fehlermeldung anfangen?
 * Florian-Weber liebt sein Terminal ;-)
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333958/
<Cyberthunder> Florian-Weber, nicht nur du :) 
<jokrebel> animax: ich würde als erstes mal nach Zeile 17 in Kombination mit kdenlive und vielleicht noch Ubuntu googlen. 
<georg> Hallo und einen guten Abend.
 * jokrebel ist jetzt aber weg - viel Erfolg noch und Gute Nacht!
<georg> ich beschäftige mich gerade mit der Lüftersteuerung unter ubuntu10.10
<Florian-Weber> animax: ansonsten: Das kdenlive nicht zuverlässig läuft ist leider nichts neues
<georg> ich suche ein Programm oder script dafür. hat jemand von Euch eine Idee?
<georg> Es geht um den Grafikkarten lüfter.
<Guschtel> ,fancontrol? georg 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Guschtel, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber fancontrol
<Guschtel> georg: stichwort fancontrol
<Cyberthunder> georg, was hast du genau vor?
<Guschtel> georg: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung
<georg> @Gutschel fancontrol jaso heißt das glaub ich.
<georg> Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das für marverik gilt.
<georg> und dann habe ich nebenbei noch n Problem mit ksplice. ich weis nicht wie man das startet oder macht es das selbständig?
<georg> @Guschtel Danke
<georg> Tja da muß ich wohl durch.
<georg> Von Fujitsu Siemens, da müßte es doch was geben was die Hardware optimiert.
<georg> Na ja ich lese mir das jetzt mal durch.
<georg> Ich habe ubuntu10.10 von der PCWelt DVD installiert. klappte ganz gut.
<georg> Und ubuntutweak hab ich auch.
<georg> es ist doch nicht schlimm wenn mann den zwischenspeicher löscht, oder?
<georg> Paketzwischenspeicher ist gemeint.
<georg> Also fancontroll ist es nicht.
<georg> es läßt sich kein Lüfter regeln
<georg> Mann was n Gerät, ey
<georg> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors
<georg> Einen guten Abend 
<georg> ich komme auch gleich wieder
<ultimo> Guten Abend zusammen, Ich kann ein Verzeichnis auf meiner Festplatte weder einsehen noch löschen. rm läuft ohne Fehler durch, aber das Verzeichnis ist immer noch da... jemand ne Idee?(ohne die Platte zu formatieren)
<k1l> ultimo: rechte angucken
<ultimo> habs schon als root versucht
<k1l> was für ein verzeichnis ist das denn?
<Florian-Weber> ls -ld [Verzeichnis]
<dAnjou> Florian-Weber: gib mal ausgabe davon
<dAnjou> oh damn
<dAnjou> sorry
<Florian-Weber> :D
<rumpe1> ultimo, irgendein verzeichnis, das man kennen könnte?
<Florian-Weber> ultimo: ich hätte eine IDee, was es sein könnte, aber bitt erst die Ausgabe
 * rumpe1 hat zwei dutzend Ideen, die er aber für sich behält bis zur Aufklärung des Falls ^^
<ultimo> Florian: ls: lese Verzeichnis Filme/: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<rumpe1> ultimo, hmm.... dürfte ein dateisystemcheck angesagt sein. Und S.M.A.R.T. vielleicht noch.
<Florian-Weber> wtf?
<Florian-Weber> ultimo: wie lautet der vollständige Pfad zuu dem Verzeichnis?
<ultimo> Florian: /media/Parkplatz_/Video
<ultimo> Florian: /media/Parkplatz_/Video/Filme
<ultimo> bis letzte Woche ging das noch...
<k1l> i/o error klingt eher nach platte hat probleme
<ultimo> die läuft aber problemlos, nur nicht bei dem einen Verzeichnis
<rumpe1> ultimo, guck mal smart
<k1l> ultimo: wenn genau da, wo das verzeichnis ist die sektoren kaputt sind. macht das sinn
<k1l> check mal die platte
<Florian-Weber> ls -l /media/Parkplatz_/Video/ ; ls -ld /media/Parkplatz_/Video/Filme
<Florian-Weber> und danach bitte mal die Ausgabe von df -h
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung  <--
<ultimo> Flo: ls -l /media/Parkplatz_/Video/ insgesamt 8 drwx------ 1 ultimo ultimo 8192 2010-08-08 12:01 Filme
<Florian-Weber> ultimo: kleiner Tipp: WEnn du den Namen des angesprochenen Ausschreibst, meldet sich dessen Client im Regelfall und er bekommt mit, wenn man ihn kontaktiert. Im Normalfall bieten die Clients hierbei eine Autovervollständigung
<ultimo> Florian: df -h : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399782/
<ultimo> rumpel: muss mich noch kurz durch die paras lesen
<rumpe1> ultimo, gibts auch als gui in der datenträgerverwaltung
<rumpe1> ah.. vielleicht meinst du das sogar ^^
<Florian-Weber> ultimo: ich glaube, ich sehe, warum du das löschen willst…
<ultimo> :-)
<Florian-Weber> sudo -s
<Florian-Weber> umount /media/Parkplatz_
<Florian-Weber> fsck /dev/sdh1
<Florian-Weber> und direkt im Anschluss: echo $?
<Florian-Weber> passiert was?
<ultimo> Florian-Weber, sie ist verschollenh
<Florian-Weber> what?
<ultimo> Florian-Weber, fsck.ext2: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden beim Versuch, /dev/sdh1 zu öffnen
<Florian-Weber> ls /dev/sd*
<ultimo> Florian-Weber, root@Horst:~# ls /dev/sd* /dev/sda   /dev/sda2  /dev/sda4  /dev/sdc  /dev/sde  /dev/sdg /dev/sda1  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdd  /dev/sdf
<Florian-Weber> hast du sonst noch iwas gemacht
<ultimo> Florian-Weber, die platte ließ sich nicht aushängen und da hab Ich sie kurz aus unmd an gemacht, sorry...
<Florian-Weber> grrr…
<rumpe1> da lernt man Dr.House zu verstehen ^^
<Florian-Weber> häng sie wieder ein und dann die Ausgabe von df 
<ultimo> Florian-Weber, sie ist nicht mehr da
<Florian-Weber> PRIMA
<Florian-Weber>  gute Nacht
<olli__> mir ist duch ein Installscript das gesamte Apache2 und php5 kaputt gegangen, wenn ich es neu installiere sind nur leere ordner da, und kaputte symlinks, völlig unbrauchbar. Kann ich es irgendwie komplett löschen, und installieren lassen, als wäre es nie drauf gewesen? apt-get purge bringt nichts mehr
<ultimo> Florian-Weber, hb sie wieder /dev/sdg1             233G  229G  4,4G  99% /media/Parkplatz_
<Florian_Weber> ich wollte jetzt eig ins BEtt, ultimo
<Florian_Weber> aber gut
<Florian_Weber> sudo umount /media/Parkplatz_
<ultimo> Florian-Weber, sorry, Device busy
<Florian_Weber> Bitte nicht mehr an den Acount mit Bindestrich: Das ist der zugeklappte Laptop, von dem ich eig meien rRuhe haben will
<Florian_Weber> reicht das auch noch übermorgen?
<Florian_Weber> oder: bist du mit irgendeienm Program in diesem Ordner? Wen ja: schließen
<ultimo> Florian_Weber,  klar, danke schon mal soweit...
<ultimo> Florian_Weber,  schlaf gut
<Florian_Weber> OK, du auch
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-08
<animax> Ich glaube, ich hab jetzt genug gelesen über die Möglichkeiten der Videobearbeitung in der Linux-Welt. Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine Windows-Anwendung, die ich unter Wine laufen lassen kann?
<animax> Vielleicht probiere ich nochmal Cinelerra aus. Wenn das dann nicht hinhaut, wars das.
<dAnjou> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=application&sTitle=Browse+Applications&iItemsPerPage=25&iPage=1&sOrderBy=appName&bAscending=true
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/5cstq8
<animax> ich meinte einen Tipp für ein Programm. ;-) Also anders ausgedrückt: Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit einem Videobearbeitungsprogramm unter Wine und kann dieses Programm empfehlen?
<dAnjou> du hast den link nichmal angeklickt, oder?
<dAnjou> in der wine appdb werden erfahrungen gesammelt
<animax> Doch sicher.
<animax> So, gute Nacht allerseits.
<georg> Guten Morgen
<georg> Guten Morgen
<jhohn> guten Morgen
<Tims_> hi
<georg> Guten Morgen.
<georg> Das Problem mit dem Sound bei Skype ist nervig
<georg> trotz Alsa Mixer stottert Skype 
<Tims_> ich habe das problem, unter lucid - lxde, das ich meine webcam nicht zum laufen bekomme, kann mir da jemand helfen?
<georg> Zuerst läuft alles Flüssig. Aber sobald man mit dem Call beginnt ...
<Tims_> ich habe schon versucht die treiber nach einer anleitung von ubuntuuser zu installieren, aber er meckert immer wegen falschen kernel
<georg> was für eine cam ist das?
<georg> usb?
<Tims_> kann aber den richtigen auch nicht laden
<Tims_> usb-quickcam
<Tims_> logitech
<georg> die müßte mit cheese erkannt werden.
<Tims_> oder "noname"-billig ding
<Tims_> wird sie nicht
<Tims_> werden beide nicht
<georg> Hardware erkennung schon versucht?
<Tims_> unter lsusb werden beide korrekt erkannt
<georg> Das ist doch gut
<Tims_> aber funktioniert tut keine von beiden, es existiert keine /dev/videoX
<georg> dann müßte es unter cheese auch funktionieren, wenn Du den Pfad der cam angibst
<Tims_> es gibt aber keinen Pfad
<georg> Nachinstallieren
<georg> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netbooks
<georg> Wie bekomme ich das mit dem Sound hin?
<Tims_> und was genau davon soll ich nachinstallieren?
<bullgard4> [08:49]	<ubottu>	Tims_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tims_> I have a big problem. Under Ubuntu - lxde my webcams doesn't work. Can anybody help me please?
<brot> ,english? Tims_
<shetlandpony> Sorry brot, ich weiss nichts ueber english, ich assoziiere aber german damit
<Tims_> ups
<brot> Tims_: this is a german speaking channel, you may want to go to #ubuntu
<Tims_> ich habe das problem, unter lucid - lxde, das ich meine webcam nicht zum laufen bekomme, kann mir da jemand helfen?
<brot> oder so :)
<brot> ,wf? Tims_
<shetlandpony> Tims_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Tims_> Die WebCam geht nicht, schon immer (auf dem System). Es wird kein Gerät von der Software z.B. xawtv gefunden. Unter lsusb wird sie aber richtig aufgelistet
<Tims_> es ist bei zwei unterschiedlichen webcams das gleiche verhalten
<brot> ja, aber was für webcams?
<Tims_> eine logitech quickcam und eine typhoon easycam
<brot> Tims_: du hasts nicht so mit details, oder? was sind das genau für kameras, und welche ubuntuversion ist denn installiert?
<Tims_> Logitech QuickCam Communicate MP/S5500
<Tims_> Lucid: 10.4 (schrieb ich aber)
<breaker313_> Moinsen: Wie kann ich per nxclient auf dem nxserver die Bildschirmauflösung ändern?
<brot> ah, ja. sorry, ich bin da zahlenfixiert :)
<Bunyip> Tims_: Schon mal mit cheese probiert?
<Tims_> alamar, ja
<Tims_> "No device found"
<Tims_> @Bunyip, ja ^^
<brot> Tims_: laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Peripherie?highlight=quickcam#Logitech sollte die webcam gut funktionieren
<shetlandpony> brot's url: http://tinyurl.com/4dx2ey6 | Hardwaredatenbank/Peripherie › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<brot> magst du mal die webcam aus und einstecken, und dann die letzen paar zeilen von "dmesg" auf paste stellen?
<Bladeo194> Guten Morgen , wer da?
<Tims_> http://pastebin.de/14694
<Tims_> brot, ^^
<Minipluto> Bladeo194: hiho, hier ist eigentlich immer jemand. Nur hat niemand lust, das jedes mal durch ein Aufzeigen zu bestätigen *g*
<Bladeo194> ich hätte mal ne kurze frage zu ubuntu würde mir jemand dabei kurz behilflich sein? :o
<brot> Tims_: hast du mal noch n paar zeilen mehr?
<LetoThe2nd> Bladeo194: erwartest du, dass jetzt etwa 150 anwesende jeder ja/nein/vielleicht antworten?
<LetoThe2nd> ,frag? Bladeo194 
<shetlandpony> Bladeo194: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<LetoThe2nd> Bladeo194: wenns wer weiss, sagt ers schon. wenns keiner weiss, antwortet halt keiner.
<brot> #ubuntu-de braucht nen sponsor der bei jeder metafrage 10 cent oder so spendet. dann könnte man ende des jahres bestimmt irgendn weisenhaus in afrika errichten oder so.
<LetoThe2nd> brot: eins?
<LetoThe2nd> wobei, "weisenhaus" hat was.
<brot> hach, ich war mir noch unsicher :)
<Tims_> http://pastebin.de/14695
<Bladeo194> Ich hab ein problem mit der verbindung zum i-net mit meinen Wlan-stick ich bin jetzt grade mit lan an meinen Router angeschlossen aber ich bin auf mein stick angewiesen , aber ich kann keine verbindung über ein Drahtlosesetzwerk herstellen obwohl mir oben beim "Netzwerk Manager " gesagt wird das ich verbunden bin 
<Bladeo194> schlüssel ect sind aber richtig von mir eingeben ich verstehe es nicht :<
<brot> Tims_: sieht nicht so aus als würde der treiber geladen
<brot> hilft "modprobe uvcvideo" ?
<Bladeo194> mom ich schau mal
<LetoThe2nd> hrhrhr
<LetoThe2nd> Bladeo194: das war tendenziell nicht für dich gedacht. ;-)
<Tims_> "FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.34/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<LetoThe2nd> Tims_: ok. also das ist sicher _kein_ lucid.
<Tims_> lucid - lxde
<LetoThe2nd> neni.
<LetoThe2nd> nein.
<LetoThe2nd> Tims_: lucid hat 2.6.32 als offiziellen kernel. also was hast du da gedreht?
<Tims_> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade mit deb ... lucid-updates
<brot> vor allem hat ja lucid auch schon die timestamps :)
<Tims_> das ganze läuft auf einen minicomputer und die debs lieben alle unter http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
<LetoThe2nd> also verkohlen kann ich mich selber.
<LetoThe2nd> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux&searchon=names&suite=lucid-updates&section=all
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/6ebvy63
<LetoThe2nd> Tims_: erm. lass mich raten. das ist nicht mal ein x86?
<brot> n omap
<marcus> heisst das paketformat bei ubuntu eigentlich deb oder dpkg?
<brot> arm, also
<Tims_> jup arm
<LetoThe2nd> Tims_: na du bist n knaller, echt.
<brot> Tims_: dann is die lösung einfach: dein kernel liefert den treiber nicht mit.
<LetoThe2nd> Tims_: a) sollen wir das riechen? b) hat das mit nem generischen ubuntu so gut wie gar nichts zu tun c) ein kernel ist definitiv _nicht_ ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> s/c) ein/c) dein/
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd, can't find 'c ein' in your last line, sorry
<LetoThe2nd> Tims_: du gehst jetzt mal brav kernel backen.
<Tims_> sorry, ich hatte es vergessen, weil ich es heute morgen schon mal erwähnt hatte, aber da wart ihr glaube noch nicht online bzw. wir noch nicht in dieser Unterhaltung
<LetoThe2nd> Tims_: war ich ganz sicher. timestamp?
<Tims_> nicht direkt erwähnt, aber das es mit der kernel nicht klappt, mom
<LetoThe2nd> 11:08 < Tims_> nicht direkt erwähnt,
<Tims_> 7:54
<Tims_> kk, ich bekenne mich schuldig
<Tims_> wie backe ich jetzt ne passenden kernel
<LetoThe2nd> Tims_:du holst dir die sourcen, konfigurierst ihn, flashst ihn...
<dAnjou> `backe --backe ./kuchen`
<LetoThe2nd> Tims_: ganz im ernst... warum spielst du mit arms rum, wenn du sowas nicht kannst?
<Tims_> weil es immer einen Anfang gibt!
<LetoThe2nd> Tims_: dann solltest du vielleicht mal ganz zum anfang _SEHR_ _VIEL doku lesen.
<LetoThe2nd> Tims_: vielleicht mag die wer in #ubuntu-arm helfen. ich persönlich hab keine nerv, weil ich ja nicht weiss was für nonsens du wieder verschweigst und erst in 4 stunden sagst.
<Tims_> ich habe mit rootkit das filesystem erstellt
<brot> Tims_: ich kann das mit der doku auch nur unterstreichen.
<LetoThe2nd> sicher.
<LetoThe2nd> "rootkit".
<dAnjou> *popcorn*
<LetoThe2nd> Tims_: a) basiswissen b) doku c) #ubuntu-arm. am besten in dieser reihenfolge.
<Tims_> äh, meine rootstock
<LetoThe2nd> tja... 
<LetoThe2nd> Tims_: und deswegen hab ich keinen bock. jemanden zu supporten, der nicht mal die grundumstände korrekt formulieren kann, ist mir zu nervig.
<LetoThe2nd> Tims_: und alle arm targets die ich bisher in den fingern hatten brachten gute bis exzellente doku zum thema flashen und kernelbau mit. also sei brav und geh lesen.
<Tims_> sorry, das ich nicht jedentag ein neues root-system unter ubuntu neu erstelle
<LetoThe2nd> Tims_: dafür kannst du nichts. dafür dass du dich unvollständig und unpräzise ausdrückst und nichts liest - schon.
 * LetoThe2nd sollte besser mal AFK zur kaffeemaschine gehen.
<brot> kaffee ist ne gute idee :)
<Tims_> aber @ll die mir versucht haben zu helfen: danke dafür
<brot> Tims_: gern, du kannst dich ja melden wenn du den kernel mit dem support für den treiber kompiliert hast unds immernochnicht geht
<Tims_> mach ich gerne
<wotix> Hallo, ich habe eben versehentlich meine Soundkarte auf "Digital Stereo (IEC958) Input" gestellt. Seit dem geht mein Sound nicht mehr. Konnte es eben gar nicht mehr ändern, aber seit nem neustart geht wenigstens das. Aber immernoch kein Sound! Kann mir da jemand helfen?
<Tims_> , wenn ich es nicht übers inet schaffe ;)
<elFidel> wotix: was meinst du mit "konnte es eben nicht mehr ändern"?
<elFidel> normalerweise solltest du munter zwischen den einzelnen optionen wechseln können - ohne limitierung
<wotix> elFidel: jedesmal wenn ich auf "Stereo" o.Ä. gewechselt hab, hat es sich in der Liste nicht geändert, und sobald ich den Tab gewechselt und wieder zurück bin, stand es wieder auf Digital Stereo input
<elFidel> du sprichst vom konfigurationsfeld innerhalb "sound preferences" im falle ubuntu/gnome right?
<elFidel> dort den hw-profilen nehme ich an
<wotix> Gnome Desktop -> System -> Einstellungen -> Klang
<wotix> Tab: Hardware
<marcus> habs selbst gefunden: das Debian Paketformat heißt deb, dpkg hingegen ist der Debian Paket Manager
<wotix> keine idee?
<georg> guten Tag und Mahlzeit
<wotix> elFidel: habe grade mal versucht, die Soundkarte in nen anderen PCI Slot einzustecken.... habe aber immernoch keinen Sound, und im Alsamixer ist unter Wiedergabe nichts mehr zu sehen oO
<wotix> ich werd noch verrückt, das muss sich doch beheben lassen!
<georg> Appropos Sound: Ich habe eine HD Audio von Intel ALC260 Realtech. wo bekomme ich da einen Treiber für ubuntu marverik?
<georg> Ich habe schon auf ubuntuusers geschaut, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.
<georg> habe pulseaudio und alsa
<georg> wobei alsa nicht greift.
<georg> Hat jemand von den Kundigen einen Hinweis?
<georg> Kurze Frage: Was haltet Ihr von ubuntu Tweak?
<rumpe1> georg, nie benutzt.... aber http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Kurz-vorgestellt-Ubuntu-Tweak-921601.html  überzeugt mich auch nicht wirklich...
<georg> aha, danke @rumpel. Hast Du auch nen Hinweis zu realteak treiber für marverik?
<rumpe1> nope
<kaspar> Hallo,eine kurze Frage zu chroot und mount --bind: Wir haben einen User der in /data/jails/USERNAME chrooted ist für einen sftp-server. Soweit so gut. Jetzt wollen wir andere Verzeichnisse (außerhalb des jails) via mount --bind einbinden. Ist es dafür unvermeidbar, dass das entsprechend eingebundene Verzeichnis root:root gehört?
<wotix> HA, ich habs oO
<wotix> hab gnome-alsamixer in synaptic installiert, und den Haken bei "IEC958" weggemacht... schon hab ich wieder sound
<georg> wotix was?
<wotix> was ist denn IEC958 überhaupt?!
<georg> meinste funktioniert das auch bei realtek?
<georg> ich probiers mal
<wotix> hmm bezweifel ich, ich habs ja selbst versehentlich verstellt
<wotix> der Sound ging ja vorhin schon
<sysdef> wotix: http://www.sweetwater.com/expert-center/glossary/t--IEC958
<georg> Na ich hab zwar sound, aber bei Skype stottert der Sound beim telefonieren.
<georg> Ich habe schon oft den Echoserver angerufen und das klingelt, aber wenn der bot quatscht ruckelt es und teile der Sätze werden verschluckt...
<wotix> das ist seltsam
<k1l> ,skype? georg schau da mal rein
<shetlandpony> georg schau da mal rein, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<georg> Danke für den Tipp
<georg> bin erstmal essen.
<georg> afk
<pcundco> hi wie mache ich ein bios updat beim compaq presario CQ61-210sg 
<k1l> pcundco: schau ins handbuch. ich wette aber auf flashen per dos. und das hat nichts mit ubuntu zu tun, also bitte in den offtopic
<pcundco> ne der suport meint ich mus ne setup.exe downloden und ausfüren
<TheInfinity> pcundco: tjoa. viel spaß mit windows. :)
<pcundco> :(
<georg> windows??????
<georg> was ist das?
<TheInfinity> (oder such dir ne DOS version davon. aber all das ist offtopic. beschwer dich bei deinem hersteller wegen beschissenem support. *g*)
<pcundco> ach mir fält dan noch ein das ich noch ne windows boot cd irgenwo habe
<georg> Also was ich noch fragen wollte: wie ist das mit dem realteaktreiber für ne ALC260 HDAudio?
<georg> gibts da was?
<TheInfinity> ,treiber? georg
<shetlandpony> Sorry TheInfinity, ich weiss nichts ueber treiber, ich verbinde aber 42 Dinge mit treiber. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche treiber' zum suchen nach Informationen
<TheInfinity> ,hw? georg
<shetlandpony> Sorry TheInfinity, ich weiss nichts ueber hw, ich assoziiere aber lshw damit
<TheInfinity> argh. egal. such im ubuntu wiki danach ;)
<k1l> ,hcl? georg 
<shetlandpony> georg: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<k1l> georg: schau mal in die genannten listen
<apricot> was bedeuten in Ununtu 10.10/Gnome 2.32.0 die grünen 'Haken' bei Dateien und Ordnern ?
<ultimo> apricot, hast du dropbox installiert?
<apricot> ja
<k1l> ,dropbox? apricot 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber dropbox
<k1l> oha
<ultimo> apricot, dann sind das syncronisierte verzeichnise und dateien. bei neuen kommt dann so ein blauer Kringel
<georg> Ich habe es gelöst.
<k1l> apricot: du weisst, was dropbox macht?
<georg> Mittels Alsa Mixer.
<apricot> aber ich hab die vielen Ordner und Dateien (auch Desktop) nicht freugegeben
<apricot> in Dropbox ist es ja nur EIN Ordner
<georg> da habe ich das Mik volle pulle geregelt und skype funktioniert jetzt.
<georg> So und bin gleich wieder da.
<ultimo> apricot, dann musst du mal in den Einstellungen von Dropbox nachschauen
<apricot> ultimo, der 'grüne Haken' ist anders als bei DropBox
<apricot> es ist ein großer grüner Haken ohne Hintergrund
<apricot> Dropbox hat einen grünen Kreis mit weißem Haken
<ultimo> apricot, mach mal bitte nen Bild
<apricot> ultimo, ok und wohin mit dem Bild ?
<apricot> ultimo, wo kann ich denn das Bild pasten ?  
<ultimo> apricot, Gnome hat ne Anwendung "Bildschirmfoto aufnehmen" und dann bei http://www.bilder-space.de/ hochladen
<clotterm> hi! bin dabei ein shell script zu schreiben, was einen reversen ssh tunnel aufbaut. bei ssh tunneln passiert es leider ja recht oft, dass sie irgendwann sterben. kennt jemand eine moeglichekit, um beim tunnel-erstellenden host anzufragen, ob dre tunnel noch lebt?
<apricot> ultimo:  http://www.bilder-space.de/bilder/4d5a5f-1297166868.png
<apricot> unten rechts sind auch screenshots mit 'Haken'
<k1l> ,ubuntu one? apricot 
<shetlandpony> apricot, ubuntu one ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_One
<apricot> ja ... das kann sein
<apricot> so viel Neues ....  :)
<k1l> lies den link
<apricot> danke
<gugaua> gibts einen channel für fragen bei irc?
<gugaua> ich will den nick registrieren
<Styx> ja, gibt es
<tm> gugaua: ja, den #freenode channel - wenn es um freenode irc fragen geht - wie nick register und so
<brot> gugaua: es gibt nen wiki eintrag auf ubuntuusers über irc
<gugaua> danke
<tm> ,nicksetup? oder das hier: gugaua 
<shetlandpony> oder das hier gugaua: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<gugaua> ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin wenn ich fragen will welcher der "beste" irc client für ubuntu ist
<don0rism> tach gesagt
<don0rism> jemand da der sich mit vmware auskennt?
<k1l> ,frag? don0rism 
<shetlandpony> don0rism: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<sysdef> ,1337?
<shetlandpony> Sorry sysdef, ich weiss nichts ueber 1337, ich assoziiere aber DreamThief damit
<sysdef> :o
<tm> gugaua: schau mal hier nach: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: hrhrhr
<sysdef> oops, ECHAN
<brot> gugaua: das ist immer vom geschmack abhängig, du kannst ja mal selber n paar clients testen. quassel irc gefällt mir zb ganz gut
<gugaua> okay danke für die hilfe
<don0rism> ok.. also ubuntu -> vmplayer! möglich vmplayer inkl. Gastsystem im backgroud ohne X zu starten?
<ultimo> gugaua, XChat!
<LetoThe2nd> don0rism: AFAIK nicht bei vmware (player/workstation). vmware server oder virtualbox könnens.
<k1l> ,vmware? don0rism 
<shetlandpony> don0rism, VMware ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VMware - Weitere Infos im query ...
<don0rism> ok ..dann server .. kk 
<don0rism> thx
<gugaua> kann ich bei xchat irgendwie diesen befehl automatisch ausführen? "/msg NickServ identify <password>"
<Styx> bestimmt
<Styx> man kann irgendwo einstellen, dass er sich mit Passwort anmeldet
<Styx> aber es ist SEHR lange her, dass ich Xchat benutzt habe
<gugaua> was benutzt du derzeit?
<Styx> irssi
<gugaua> gibts für dich persönlich einen großen unterschied?
<Styx> gugaua: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xchat <-- hilft dir bestimmt weiter
<Styx> ja
<k1l> gugaua: nimm dein nickserv pw als server pw
<Styx> irssi hat einige Vorteile, weil es keine grafische oberfläche hat, aber natürlich auch ein paar Nachteile
<Styx> aber es ist extrem gut anpassbar
<gugaua> unsympatischer xchat
<Styx> warum benutzt du es denn, wenn es dir unsympathisch ist?
<k1l> und gugaua btw hat xchat extra eine möglichkeit das nickserv pw und server pw einzutragen...
<Taunix> gugaua, xchat/serverliste/editiere…/nickserv passwort
<gugaua> das hab ich probiert
 * tm wie gut das keiner geschrieben hat, xchat ist der beste irc-client...
<gugaua> ich nehm mal smuxi
<Taunix> also bei mir gehts
<k1l> Taunix: jupp. pebcak
<gugaua> ich hab bei den freenode server unter nickserv pw mein pw eingegeben aber hat sich nix getan
<k1l> gugaua: das amcht der auch nur beim connecten.
<gugaua> ja ich hab das programm beenden und gestartet
<gugaua> beendet*
<gugaua_> gibt es einen grund warum xchat automatisch verbindet?
<k1l> gugaua_: mein gott. schau dir mal in der netzwerkliste die optionen an. muss man dir alles vorkauen?
<gugaua> danke für die hilfe habs hingekriegt :)
<Deem> ich hab grade ein kleines problem mit meinem proftpd. sobald ich den user auf den proftpd user ändere kann apache, trotz das ich für die gruppe www-data rwx gesetzt habe, nicht in die session ordner schreiben. mit dem user www-data kann er das. wenn ich jetzt einen neuen ordner mit dem ftpuser erstelle legt er den ordner mit den rechten des ftpusers an, allerdings mit der gruppe 65533, die ja für no-group steht. wie krieg ich meinen ftpuser dazu, ...
<Deem> ... dass er in die ordner schreiben darf und anlegen darf und dass der apache trotzdem in vollem umfang funktioniert
<rumpe1> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<Akte_X> Kann mir jmd. kurz seine Schuhgröße sagn?
<Fuchs> ,ot? Akte_X 
<shetlandpony> Akte_X: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Deem> rumpe1: das ändert ja nichts daran, dass ich es gerne nutzen würde :P
<Deem> rumpe1: ausserdem, kann man sftp nutzen, wenn man keine loginshell hat?
<brot> ja
<Deem> dann müsste ich ja trotzdem dann die rechte ändern. der sftp-user braucht ja dann auch rechte. wenn www-data mit den gruppenberechtigungen rwx nichts tun darf. darf es dann der sftp-user?
<Deem> kann es sein, dass ich ssh sagen muss, dass es logins ohne shell zulassen soll?
<Deem> irgendwie verweigert mir der server den login
<brot> Deem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128206
<Deem> brot: danke. mal sehen ob das klappt :D
<Deem> brot: sehr schön. funktioniert einwandfrei
<brot> kein problem! und falls du noch nen schönen windows client brauchst: den leuten die auf meinen sftp server wollen nehmen eigentlich alle winscp
<Deem> brot: danke. ich nutz filezilla. winscp is mir zu langsam
<sash_> zu langsam?
<Deem> jepp
<Deem> ok.. jetzt hab ich ein problem... kann ich dem rssh auch irgendwie sagen, dass er für meinen loginuser maskierende uids und gids benutzt? wenn ich nämlich so etwas über sftp hochlade kreigt er die falschen uids und gids und www-data kann da nicht merh drauf zugreife
<Deem> n
<brot> Deem: schau mal in die sshd_config manpage obs ne entsprechende variable gibt
<brot> ich kanns ausm stehgreif nicht sagen
<Deem> ok. wies ausschaut funktioniert das nicht. also müsste ich dem www-data ein pw und eine shell verpassen. und das will ich nicht wirklich
<brot> Deem: verpass ihm halt die shell /bin/false
<Deem> brot: ich muss ihm doch /usr/bin/rssh geben, sonst kann er sich doch nicht über rssh anmelden
<sash_> oder du legst den user in die gruppe www-data
<Deem> sash_: dann erstellt er neue ordner trotzdem unter seinem eigenen nutzer und www-data muss besitzer der datei bzw des ordners sein, wenn ich www-data nur als gruppe definiere verweigert apache teilweise den dienst
<sash_> Deem: ich mein, ich hab mich noch nicht viel damit beschaeftigt, weil ich in der regel auch per root auf die server komme, an denen ich arbeite und dann die rechte entsprechend setzen kann, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da keine elegantere loesung gibt
<jeiworth_> moin, sagt mal, mir ist letzt aufgefallen das aptitude seid 10.10 nicht mehr vorinstalliert wird, hat daseinen besonderen grund? es hiess ja immer aptitude soll apt-get ersetzen'
<Deem> sash_: ich kann die rechte auch korrigieren, aber bei jeder änderung oder erstellung eines neuen ordner die rechte zu ändern ist ein wenig lästig
<dAnjou> jeiworth_: nich bei ubuntu
<dAnjou> jeiworth_: und by the way: *, dass und *seit
<jeiworth_> dAnjou, hmm ok, vll nur bei kubuntu? trotzdem strange..
<sash_> jeiworth_: kubuntu und ubuntu sind so ziemlich das gleiche. und das "nich bei ubuntu" war auf die empfehlung, aptitude zu nutzen bezogen. und ja, aptitude ist vei *buntu nicht mehr vorinstalliert
<dAnjou> die empfehlung kommt übrigens nich von mir
<dAnjou> ich find nur die nachricht grad nich
<jeiworth_> dAnjou, ok, bez. aptitude hatte ich da was anderes in erinnerung, aber mag sich um diverse forums-diskussionen gehandelt haben und keine ofizielle aussage seitens canonical.. obwohl ich da im hinterkopf was von seiten debian habe...
<dAnjou> aber debian ist nicht ubuntu ;)
<jeiworth_> dAnjou, hehe okok
<jeiworth_> fands nur merkwürdig nachdem aptitude ja iirc seit anfang dabei ist und nun plötzlich nicht mehr ;)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<leszek> hi
<Deem> ok. ich hab das jetzt gelöst indem ich dem www-data einfach die rssh shell gegeben habe und ihm ein passwort gesetzt habe. da es ja in einem chroot läuft hoff ich, dass das kein all zu großes sicherheitsrisiko ist
<dakira> moin
<dakira> kennt jmd den folgenden Bug (tritt seit maverick auf): Wenn man eine externe Festplatte (oder USB) ueber rechtsklick und "sicheres entfernen" aushaengt, dann wird sofort versucht diese wieder zu mounten. Ueber "aushaengen" oder umount passiert dies nicht.
<dakira> Mit "oder USB" meine ich einen USB-Stick
<dakira> Ich habe dadurch leider schon Daten auf einer NTFS-Platte zerschossen. Ich dachte nur immer, dass das Problem rechnerspezifisch ist und irgendwie mit meinen ganzen Modifikationen an Ubuntu zusammenhaengt. Nun habe ich hier einen neuen Rechner und ein vanilla Ubuntu. Trotzdem das gleiche Problem ;(
<tm> was ist denn ein vanilla ubuntu?
<rumpe1> tm, eins von der stange
<tm> dakira: aber für bugs soll launchpad wohl ganz gut sein, vielleicht schaut da mal nach ;)
<dakira> tm: danke fuer den tollen tip. Ich sollte vlt. dazuschreiben, dass ich bereits google, launchpad&co bemueht habe und es ansonsten niemals wagen wuerde hier zu fragen. Ich bin auch schon selbst dabei das Problem einzugrenzen (habe die Vermutung, dass es nur auftritt, wenn man wine installiert hat). Nur: Bevor ich einen neuen Bug in launchpad aufmache, frage ich meist nochmal rum, ob jmd. das Problem kennt. Dann kann ich deren Informationen auc
<dakira> gleich in den Bug aufnehmen, usw..
<tm> hmmm, wenn man wine installiert hat, ist es dann noch ein ubuntu von der stange?
<tm> naja - du machst das schon dakira :)
<C_A_M> moin
<dakira> tm: ein ganz schlichtes "nein, dein problem tritt bei mir nicht auf" oder "habe noch nie probiert einen USB-Stick in maverick zu unmounten" haette auch gereicht.
<dakira> tm: ich versuche hier zu eroertern, ob ich der einzige mit dem problem bin.. darum gehts..
<leszek> dakira: externe festplatte mit mehreren partitionen oder nur einer ?
<dakira> leszek: eine NTFS-Partition.. tritt bei allen externen Festplatten und USB-Sticks auf, die ich bisher probiert habe.
<leszek> ok das kann ich dann nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte mal, das ist aber auch schon ein paar ubuntu versionen her das problem, dass bei mehreren partitionen neu gemountet wird wenn ich auswerfen für die letzte gemountete partition durchgeführt hatte
<leszek> aber das nur bei einer externen festplatte einer wd mybook
<jokrebel> hi
<dakira> leszek: ahhh.. ich habe den entspr. bug gefunden.. betrifft offenbar nur nvidia chipsets.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/624755
<leszek> das kann sein
<dakira> naja.. dann installier ich mal debian und guck, ob es dort auch auftaucht. der launchpad bug scheint offenbar niemanden zu interessieren.
<tm> good luck :)
<factorx> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Scanner. Das Licht bleibt an, auch wenn ich nicht scannen will. Er funktioniert ansonsten wunderbar, aber ich habe Angst um die Lebensdauer der Lampe. Ich habe schon mal ein "scanimage -n" probiert, um das Licht auszuschalten, aber es half nichts. Was kann ich noch versuchen, abgesehen von Stecker ziehen?
<factorx> Modell ist übrigens Epson Perfection 2480
<wotix> Hallo, kann mir jemand beim mounten meiner externen Festplatte helfen? (ubuntu-Server 10.10)
<Frickelpit> man mount hilft nicht?
<wotix> das Problem ist, ich verstehe nicht, wie ich rausfinde, welches Gerät überhaupt meine ext. Platte ist!
<Frickelpit> sudo fdisk -l
<Frickelpit> l wie ludwig
<wotix> ach.. dankeschön. hab die ganze zeit bei /dev rumgesucht und es nicht verstanden
<wotix> muss ich beim mounten zwingen irgendwelches weiteren Parameter angeben, wenn ich nur Dateien kopieren will? Benötige also ja eigntl keine besonderen Rechte
<Frickelpit> welches dateisystem?
<wotix> ntfs
<Frickelpit> ,ntfs? wotix
<shetlandpony> wotix, NTFS ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NTFS - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Frickelpit> dort findest du ein beispiel
<wotix> ok, danke
<georg> Guten Abend.
<georg> ubuntu10.10 ist ein cooles Betriebssystem, darf ich mal behaupten.
<dadrc> georg, hier bitte nur Supportanfragen, zum Quatschen ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic da :)
<C_A_M> beim öffnen vom XCaht bekomme ich diese meldung Cannot open:
<C_A_M> /home/claas/ hab ich da eventuell eine falsche verzeichnisberechtigung ?
<dadrc> C_A_M, start das mal auf 'ner Konsole, vielleicht kommt da ja was ausführlicheres raus
<C_A_M> da muss ich mich erst einlesen wie das genau geht, ich schaue mal im wiki
<dadrc> Mach ein Terminal auf und gib xchat ein :)
<C_A_M> :o)
<georg_> Hallo, ich hätte ne frage zur Konsolenprogrammierung.
<wotix> Hat der Standard-Benutzer, den man bei der Installation anlegt, unter Ubuntu-Server 10.10 keine Berechtigungen zum Schreiben von Dateien? Ich bekomme nämlich unter Deluge angezeigt, ich hätte keine Berechtigung. Oder übersehe ich was?
<georg_> Welche Programmiersprache empfihlt Ihr für Anfänger
<wotix> oder kann es sein, dass ich deluge erst zum schreiben von dateien zulassen muss?
<dadrc> wotix, guck doch nach. ls -l <verzeichnis, in dem deluge speichern will>
<wotix> drwxr-x--- 18 root root 4096 2011-02-08 18:21 Tage.die.die.Welt.bewegten
<wotix> bekomme ich dort augegeben
<wotix> root, klingt ja eignlt nach genügend rechten
<dadrc> nene, das Verzeichnis gehört root. Mit welchem User läuft deluge?
<wotix> oder wie darf ich die ausgabe verstehen?
<wotix> user wotix
<dadrc> Das erklärt dann, wieso es nicht geht.
<wotix> wie ändere ich das?
<wotix> der ordner ist doch in /home/wotix/ weshalb lässt er sich dann nur von root beschreiben?
<dadrc> Mit falschen Rechten erstellt. Wieso weiß ich nicht
<wotix> ok, kann ich das nachträglich ändern, oder muss ich den Ordner neu erstellen?
<dadrc> kannst du ändern, mit chown
<k1l> wotix: hast du deluge aus den quellen oder sonst wo her?
<wotix> woanders her, weil ich eine andere Version gebruacht habe
<k1l> wotix: da liegt der hund begraben
<k1l> ,deluge? wotix 
<shetlandpony> wotix, Deluge ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Deluge - Weitere Infos im query ...
<jokrebel> oh je…
<C_A_M> beim starten durch die konsole bekomme ich die gleiche meldung
<wotix> momentan versuche ich noch die Ordnerrechte zu ändern, aber das will nicht klappen
<wotix> chown: Zugriff auf „root“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<k1l> ,chown? wotix 
<shetlandpony> wotix: chown steht fuer change owner und erlaubt das Aendern des Eigentuemer-Benutzers und/oder der Eigentuemer-Gruppe von Dateien. Dies funktioniert jedoch nur bei Dateisystemen, welche die Linux-FACL (Filesystem Access-Control-List) unterstuetzen (z.B. ext2 und ext3, nicht aber FAT und NTFS). Naeheres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<k1l> wotix: lies mal nach, wie man das richtig benutzt
<jokrebel> wotix: Du willst vermutlich auch noch…
<jokrebel> ,sudo?
<shetlandpony> Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<wotix> achso, hab es falsch eingetragen
<wotix> sudo ist mir schon bekannt :P
<gugaua> ,hilfe?
<shetlandpony> Sorry gugaua, ich weiss nichts ueber hilfe, ich verbinde aber 45 Dinge mit hilfe. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche hilfe' zum suchen nach Informationen
<jokrebel> ,frag? gugaua
<shetlandpony> gugaua: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<gugaua> :=
<wotix> irgendwie ändert sich die berechtigung nicht.... habe eingegeben  $ sudo chown -c wotix ~/Downloads/downloading
<wotix> dennoch kommt bei ls -l   ->  root
<bolder> bbl
<k1l> wotix: ordner vs. datei
<gugaua> ich kann nur eins sagen versuch "chown benutzername.gruppe pfad"
<wotix> ja richtig, waren die Ordner darin
<wotix> mit -r gings jetzt
<k1l> wotix: schau mal unten auf der wiki seite die beiden ersten beispiele an. dann sollte es klick machen
<k1l> wotix: und mit -r solltest du _ganz_ vorsichtig umgehen.
<wotix> weshalb?
<wotix> ich dachte, damit werden nur Ordner mit inbegriffen?
<k1l> ja, aber da wird alles umgebügelt. wenn aber dateien dort (in dem fall warscheinlich nicht) andere rechte haben/brauchen sind diese dann auch weg
<wotix> achso, ok. Ja diesen Ordner hatte ich ja selbst erstellt....aber danke für die info
<Wedelwolf> wo war bei linux nochmal die (c) taste? war doch ne 3tfunktion?=
<rumpe1> altgr-shift-c
<gugaua> ©
<k1l> kommt auch aufs layout an
<Wedelwolf> rumpe1 hat recht :> danke
<rumpe1> yay \o/
<tm> *g*
<gugaua> kann mir jemand sagen an was es liegt wenn ich neu aufsetze und skype dann rauscht mein mic nicht aber wenn ich länger skype dann fängt es an zu rauschen und ist bei jeden anruf bis ich neu aufsetze ._.
<jokrebel> gugaua: "neu aufsetze" heißt Ubuntu komlett neu installieren?
<k1l> gugaua: kannst du bitte die satzzeichen dafür benutzen, wofür sie sind? und nicht nur für smilies
<gugaua> ich weiß was neu aufsetzen bedeutet... ja kann ich
<jokrebel> gugaua: Aber ich weiß nicht, ob Du genau dies damit meinst. Also nochmal etwas genauer: Wenn Du komlett neu Installierst und dann Skype (woher?) nachinstallierst geht es einen Weile und dann nur noch mit rauschen?
<jokrebel> +p
<tm> gugaua: es geht nicht dadrum ob du weisst, sondern das wir nicht wissen was du mit "neu aufsetzen" meinst
<gugaua> naja ich meine mit neu aufsetzen das ich ubuntu lösche und einfach eine ganz neue(frische) instalation durchführe...
<jokrebel> gugaua: da ist aber erst einmal _kein_ Skype dabei. Wie und woher installierst Du das dann?
<gugaua> also folgendes ich hab ubuntu einmal aufgesetzt, skype installier, ohne rauschen telefoniert was sich im laufe der zeit verändert hat weil es immer mehr zugenommen hat, ubuntu gelöscht also festplatte formatiert eben und eine installation durchgeführt, skype installiert prima kein raushcen ._.
<gugaua> skype installier ich aus den ubuntu software center
<gugaua> gibt es vieleicht irgendeine versteckte einstellung oder sowas?
<jokrebel> gugaua: rauscht es vielleicht, weil Du extrem laut drehen musst, damit überhaupt was geht? Dann hilft vielleicht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/skype#Kein-Soundeingangsignal-bzw-Soundeingangsignal-extrem-leise-bei-Nutzung-von-Pulseaudio
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/6xfp6aa
<gugaua> na toll ich werd das mal probieren ich hoffe das es klappt :) vielen danke für die hilfe
<susanne> Abend
<susanne> Weiß Jemand wie man Firfox 4 beibringt bei Irc-Links Xchat zu starten?
<jokrebel> susanne: so als Schuss ins Blaue: vielleicht über about:config … aber ist Firefox 4 überhaupt schon im aktuellen Ubuntu?
<dadrc> nein
<C_A_M> es gibt ne wiki dazu im ubuntuusers forum susanne
<susanne> jokrebel: Nein offiziell nicht, aber ich habe mir selber firefox 4 gebaut. Seit kurzem habe ich auch ein paa gefunden (daily)
<susanne> C_A_M: gut ich schau mal ob ich das finde...
<susanne> jokrebel: ahja über about:config habe ich die schon probiert... [network.protocol-handler.app.irc] {string} >> /usr/bin/xchat -e --url=%s
<tm> susanne: alternativ könnte man noch im #firefox channel nachfragen
<susanne> tm: ist der auf der freenode?
<tm> susanne: #firefox sind 148 leute drin
<jokrebel> susanne: IIRC hat auch XChat eine Suchfunktion für Kanäle <g>
<tm> *g*
<susanne> jokrebel: bin gerade im ff channel
<DerDui> nabend zusammen, und zwar habe ich eine hercules webcam classic. sie ist zwar installiert allerdings wird die im skype nicht erkannt. wo ich noch fedora hatte hat mir jemand nen befehl gegeben, wo die dann ging. das war irgendwas mit "PRE_LOAD /lib..." hat jemand ne idee wie der befehl für ubuntu lautet?
<C_A_M> wird bei einer reperaturinstallation vom xp auch grub überschrieben so das ich das wiederherstellen muss ?
<DerDui> ja, du musst den mit der life-cd und grub_install /dev/sda wieder draufmachen  C_A_M
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Meistens ja. Es kommt aber darauf an.
<bekks> /dev/sda kann man nicht draufmachen, weil das die Festplatte ist.
<bekks> Man kann nur Grub wieder in den MBR von /dev/sda installieren.
<maxx0r> hi. ich hab in ner vm nen ubuntu server 10.10. im vim drück ich einfügen, aber es passiert nix (normalerweise sollte er ja dann in den einfügen-modus wechseln). woran kann das liegen?
<bekks> dann drück mal "i" wie "Insert mode".
<C_A_M> Danke. mist, das hab ich mir beinahe schon gedacht. da grauts mir vor, ich bin grad richtig zufrieden mit meinem frisch eingerichtetem ubuntu
<maxx0r> bekks: wenn ich i drück, schreibt er ein i. es is aber trotzdem seltsam, weil er manchmal zeichen überschreibt und manchmal net. irgendwas is da kaputt
<jokrebel> .oO( Murphy sagt: Die Probleme tauchen immer dann auf wenn grade alles perfekt läuft )
<C_A_M> und das alles nur wegen meines druckers
<jokrebel> epson?
<offermann> hallo
<offermann> hab mal ne frage, gibt es wirklich kein itunes für ubuntu?
<dadrc> offermann, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iTunes
<Fuchs> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17774  <<
<dadrc> Weiß zwar nicht, wieso man das Ding unbedingt will, aber mit Wine geht es.
<maxx0r> weiß denn niemand wie man vi richtig verwendet? ich bin scheinbar zu blöd dafür
<jokrebel> offermann: anscheinend ist es über Wine nutzbar - "itunes ubuntu" als Suchbegriff bei Google hilft wieter. 
<offermann> dadrc, mit wine hab ich das schon gemacht, aber um ehrlich zu sein wine is Scheixxe
<jokrebel> =weiter
<dadrc> offermann, dann kein iTunes. Gibt genug andere  Mediaplayer für Linux
<Fuchs> offermann: eine andere Moeglichkeit hast Du, abgesehen von einer Virtualisierungsloesung, nicht. 
<Fuchs> offermann: in dem Fall: nimm eine Alternative, der Artikel nennt einige
<offermann> dadrc,  ich benötige es für die apps, nicht für die media dateien 
<C_A_M> Lexmark
<jokrebel> offermann: Apple ist Dein Freund (und Beschwerdepartner)
<jokrebel> C_A_M: oh jeh. Welcher?
<C_A_M> F4270
<dadrc> offermann, verhandeln bringt da nichts. Wine oder kein iTunes.
<offermann> fuchs... Virtualisierung hab ich mal versucht, aber egal welches programm du für die Virtualisierung benutzt, es dauert stunden bist du mal xp installiert hast
<bekks> offermann: Das ist Quatsch :)
<Fuchs> hier ein paar wenige Minuten mit Virtualbox. 
<bekks> Hier auch :)
<offermann> bekks,  also bei mir schon 
<Fuchs> ist das ein etwas betager Rechner? 
<Fuchs> +t
<offermann> häh...wie ommtś?
<dadrc> maxx0r, wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf, der nicht ganz zu deiner Frage passt, nimm vim statt vi – deutlich nutzbarer
<offermann> also ich habe virtual box benutzt ud qemu bei beiden stand ich stunden dran und am ende kam immer ne fehlermeldung
<Fuchs> offermann: was ist das fuer ein Rechner, auf dem das Stunden dauert? 
<offermann> Fuchs, naja 1,4 GHZ
<Fuchs> Einkerner? 
<C_A_M> wäre Virtualbox auch ne lösung meinen drucker zum laufen zu bekommen ?
<offermann> Fuchs, ????
<alamar> .o(oder kaputtes i/o subsystem)
<Fuchs> offermann: wie viele Kerne hat der?  Und wie viel RAM? 
<Fuchs> C_A_M: www.openprinting.org 
<maxx0r> dadrc: danke, dann "muss" ich wohl auf den umsteigen, da funktioniert die insert-taste :)
<offermann> Fuchs,  kerne= keine ahnung Ram 1 GB
<Fuchs> offermann: gut, Du willst keine Virtualisierung
<C_A_M> Danke Fuchs werde ich mich mal mit meinem schlechtem englisch durchboxen
 * jokrebel saß schon an mehreren Lexmark's Stunden bevor sie endlich liefen…
<DerDui> ok, meine cam läuft^^
<Fuchs> C_A_M: Openprinting kennt das Modell noch nicht mal, und Lexmark schreibt dazu, dass es keine Linuxtreiber gibt
<offermann> Fuchs, bekommst du virtualbox auf vollbild ich nicht, hab zwar wenn ich auf vollbildmodus klicke das ganze bildschirm im nutzen, das BS an sich bleibtaber in der vorherigen größe wie kommt sowas
<Fuchs> offermann: Gasterweiterungen installieren
<Fuchs> ,virtualbox? offermann 
<shetlandpony> offermann, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<C_A_M> also brauch ich mich nicht weiter durchboxen
<offermann> Fuchs,  klar gasterweiterung, sond funktioniert das ja gar nicht, trotz gasterweiterung bleibt das BS in der kleinen größe, während der rest des bildschirmsschwarz ist
<Fuchs> welches Gastsystem? Das kann ich hier so nicht reproduzieren. 
<offermann> keine ahnung ich klck auf gastsystem installieren und dann installiert der automatisch
<offermann> meine gasterweiterung
<Fuchs> das beantwortet meine Frage nicht. Windows XP als Gast? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: Rechtsklick auf den Desktop -> Eigenschaften, stehen da weitere Aufloesungen zur Wahl? 
<offermann> Fuchs, dake erstmal kann erstmal keine antwort geben, weil ich virtualbox nicht mehr installiert habe, bin gerade dran es wieder zu installieren...komme dann wieder, wenn ich wieder installiert habe
<jokrebel> gn8
<offermann> ich glaube  mein problem was bei xp als gastsystem passierte war das ich kein internet bekam
<bekks> Dann hattest Du das Netzwerk falsch konfiguriert.
<offermann> bekks,  ok ich versuch mal auf's neue
<C_A_M> hab noch 40 gb freien platz auf meiner platte und wollte damit meine root vergrößern, nun sehe ich gerade das es scheinbar nicht geht mit gparted, gibt es ne andere möglichkeit ?
<k1l> ,fn? C_A_M 
<shetlandpony> C_A_M: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<bekks> Das geht nicht, solange Du keine Livecd benutzt.
<k1l> live system nutzen, swap aushängen, dann gehts
<gugaua> ,hdl? gugaua
<shetlandpony> Sorry gugaua, ich weiss nichts ueber hdl, ich assoziiere aber ISE_WebPACK damit
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Mit GParted geht es in der Regel. Du hast wahrscheinlich irgendetwas dabei falsch gemacht. 
<C_A_M> ich habe gparted geöffnet und die root angeklickt und dann sehe ich im kontext keine möglichkeit die root zu vergrößern wie bei anderen patitionen auch
<bekks> 0208 220832 < bekks> Das geht nicht, solange Du keine Livecd benutzt.
<b34bb> weiß jemand hier wie man dem jdownloader korrekt sagt was er beim reconnect machen muss?
<C_A_M> Danke
<C_A_M> aha, vergrößern der root geht nicht im eingehängtem zustand
<b34bb> das wäre ja als ob du ein brot backen würdest während du es isst
<b34bb> abgesehen davon das man brote nicht mehrmals und dauerhaft essen sollte...
<newan> halle habe heute ein problem festgestellt das mein x-server 2 mal zugegangen ist in dmesg finde ich sehr viele einträger " NVRM: os_raise_smp_barrier(), invalid context!"
<williwilli> hallo allerseits, ich habe seit kurzem ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix und wollte nun fragen, ob jemand von euch weiss, wie ich das panel ganz oben am bildschirm bearbeiten kann
<williwilli> und wie ich in die system einstellungen komme
<susanne_> hmm weiß einer was mir die Meldung damit sagen will ? libavformat.a(allformats.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `ff_a64_muxer' can not be used w
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-09
<nevchen> susanne_:  schonmal googel befragt?
<nevchen> williwilli:  wie bearbeiten? mit rechtklick?
<susanne_> nevchen: jop aber keine antwort gefunden. siehe auch  http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/vlc-1-1-4-kompelieren/
<nevchen> grybl
<nevchen> möchtest du die version unbedingt selbst compilen?
<susanne_> nevchen: jau möchte ich, da z.B. version 1.1.7 in den quellen nicht vorhanden ist. 
<nevchen> susanne_:  gibts da nicht irgendein fertiges ppa oder so?
<susanne_> nevchen: abgesehen davon möchte lernen die programme selber zu übersetzen
<susanne_> nevchen: irgendwelches ist gut.. ;)
<nevchen> susanne_:  kann ich verstehen ;)
<nevchen> selbst bauen ist immer schön
<nevchen> aber wenn man an so fehlermeldungen hängt, die sich auch nicht richtig erklären wollen ist es müßig
<susanne_> nevchen:  sicher, beispiel bei smplayer... selbst kompelierte variante startet schneller und ist nicht so träge wie z.B. die aus den deb quellen ;) komisch nicht?
<nevchen> susanne_:  objektiv belegbar oder nur gefühlt? ;)
<tm> susanne_: schonmal mit der option: recompile with -fPIC versucht, wie in der meldung steht?
<susanne_> nevchen: objektiv und auch mit nem timer :)
<dakira> frage: wie finde ich raus, was fuer RAM-Speicher in einem Rechner verbaut ist? Also DDR2 o. DDR3 usw.. da gibts doch sicher auch was von Ratio.. aehh.. cmd-line
<susanne_> tm: so wie ich verstehe hat er versucht mit fpic zu recompilen und scheitert daran das er die symbols nicht lesen kann... 
<Guest87244> hallo  .... brauche hilfe
<tm> susanne_: so verstehe ich das nicht
<dakira> Guest87244: na dann mal los
<susanne_> dakira: mit hwinfo kannst rausfinden was instaliert ist
<Guest87244> am besten remote... ich versuch seit 5 tagen den ati treiber für meine x1300 auf irgendein linux draufzumachen
<Guest87244> bin auf ubuntu 10.04 grade
<Guest87244> alle tuts helfen mir nicht
<susanne_> tm: wie was verstehst du nicht ?
<susanne_> tm:  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libaccess_avio_plugin.so -o .libs/libaccess_avio_plugin.so
<susanne_> /usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libavformat.a(allformats.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `ff_a64_muxer' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<susanne_> /usr/local/lib/libavformat.a: could not read symbols: Bad value
<tm> ,paste? susanne_ 
<shetlandpony> susanne_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<tm> susanne_: ich versteh die meldung als option, dass du es mal mit -fPIC versuchst, meine frage ist, ob das mal probiert hast
<susanne_> Guest87244,  dann schreib deine connection an spamcontroll@strawberrycake.eu ich helfe dir soweit ich kann
<Guest87244> kann mal jemand remote schaun, ich verzweifel
<Guest87244> sagt mir was ihr braucht
<Guest87244> keine angst wenns crasht is eh wurst...hab trillionen installs hinter mir
<susanne_> tm: ich hatte verstaden das er versucht aber die symbole nicht lesen kann ... wie würde denn dann die option lauten --fpic oder -fpic ??
<dakira> susanne_: hm.. hwinfo ist sehr sehr alt.. basiert noch auf hal.. und liefert leider auch nur "2GB" als info und mehr nicht.. irgendwo in /proc finden sich mehr informaitonen.. weiss leider nicht wo..
<tm> susanne_: keine ahnung, im Makefile, villeicht beim configure - sollte aber in der README von vlc stehen, müsstest mal im verzeichnis vom source schauen
<tm> susanne_: oder alternativ in #vlc channel nachfragen, aber obs hier einen gibt, solltest mit xchat leicht selbst rausfinden können ;)
<susanne_> dakira: dann eben hardinfo ... bin noch oltimer was des angeht.. habe mit linux 2002 angefangen... 
<appolyon> wenn wer zeit und bock hat...ma bidde sagen  :-S
<appolyon> oder wers schon mal gemacht hat am besten, ATi install auf ubuntu
<susanne_> appolyon: du liest anscheiend nicht habe doch geschrieben <susanne_> Guest87244,  dann schreib deine connection an spamcontroll@strawberrycake.eu ich helfe dir soweit ich kann
<appolyon> ich kann keine HD filme schaun und blender 3D geht ja auch nicht
<appolyon> ah meine connection
<appolyon> monumente
<appolyon> IP: 94.222.32.123
<susanne_> appolyon: du hast gefragt ob jemand remote support macht ich habe dir geschrieben dass du per email an mich wenden kannst... was möchtest du den nun, komme nicht so ganz mit..
<appolyon> ich hab probleme mit der install von ati treibern
<appolyon> egal welchen weg ich gehe
<appolyon> bei mir endet die install im terminal mit --isscurrentdistru
<dakira> susanne_: was soll ich sagen.. ich hab quasi mit dem ersten slackware angefangen.. auf disketten von freunden von freunden von freunden aus Holland.. irgendwann später gabs dann in d-land suse ;)
<appolyon> und soweit ich weiss unterstützt ati die version 9.10 und 10.04
<tm> ,ot? dakira 
<shetlandpony> dakira: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<appolyon> was braucht ihr denn für infos? ip...sonst nochwas?
<dakira> tm: der channel ist nun ja nicht gerade ueberladen und im rahmen eines "supportgespraeches" wird man am Rande auch mal non-support sachen erwaehnen duerfen.
<appolyon> ich mail das auch gerne
<susanne_> appolyon: ich denke du möchtest es nicht verstehen, solche sachen klatscht man nicht im channel rein, etweder du wendest dich per email an mich, adresse habe ich dir ja schon gegeben oder lass es sein hier zu spamen
<tm> dakira: sowas artet aus erfahrung aus, joine den channel wenn du plaudern möchtest - ich sehe da überhaupt kein problem
<dakira> tm: vlt. weisst du zufaellig wie ich naehere informationen ueber den RAM in einem System bekomme (habe nur SSH-zugang) als ueber "hwinfo --memory" oder "cat /proc/meminfo"?
<tm> dakira: ja weiss ich - rechner aufschrauben und nachsehen, das wird aber sicherlich die antwort sein, die du nicht magst - mir ist jedoch keine andere bekannt
<williwilli> nevchen: nein leider lässt sich das nicht mit rechtsklick bearbeiten, ich will zum beispiel dass ich thunderbird als standard mailprogramm an diese leiste verknüpfen kann
<dakira> tm: man kann auch die POST-messages beim booten angucken.. die sehe ich aber nicht mit SSH-Zugang M)
<appolyon> susanne:   mail sent
<tm> dakira: dann versuch dmesg ;)
<dakira> tm: ich bemueh mal weiter google.. das doofe ist, es gibt ja tools wie CPU-Z fuer Linux.. aber keins, was auch ohne GUI auskommt ;(
<dakira> tm: zumindest keins, was ich kenne.
<alamar> dakira: dmidecode
<tm> dakira: einfach mal ins wiki schauen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ger%C3%A4temanager - aber ich glaub das hatten wir heute schonmal :)
<alamar> da steht mehr als du wissen willst.
<alamar> am besten dmidecode |less 
<susanne_> appolyon: dein email-provider lehnt meine emailadresse ab hier nochmal Installiere bitte Teamviewer und teile mir die Daten mit: hierzu siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/teamviewer 
<appolyon> jupp   mach ich
<dakira> tm: da ging es um launchpad
<alamar> susanne_: btw. auch nochmal hier, ich bin der meinung dass du libavbla nicht als shared library kompiliert hast
<tm> dakira: mehr im den begriff - selbst mal nachschauen ;)
<tm> -im+über
<alamar> dakira: dmidecode hat geholfen?
<dakira> tm: wenn -offtopic gelogt wuerde, wuerde ich dir jetzt noch mal raussuchen, dass ich bereits gegoogelt habe usw. und es vorher natuerlich nicht wagen wuerde hier zu fragen. Wenn du nicht helfen willst oder es dich nervt, dass leute hier fragen stellen, dann schreib doch einfach nix und lass die dinge so ihren gang gehen.
<dakira> alamar: ja. vielen dank. das war genau das, was ich suche ;-)
<appolyon> @susanne   --   :-)   fertig
<tm> dakira: werd ich :)
<alamar> jut, dachte schon einer der merkwürdigen channelmodes blockt msgs von mir %), np ;)
<appolyon> meine erste  fernsteuerung   ...mit linux  ... dem himmel sei dank dass es nicht windows ist  
<appolyon> guten tag hallo
<susanne_> so sorry war gerade off.. habe appolyon per remote ausgeholfen habe ich was verpasst? 
<susanne_> alamar: jab habe ffmpeg also libavformat static kompeliert... 
<susanne_> xxx: bist du es appolyon?
<alamar> susanne_: dann kompiliere das nochmal shared und probier danach vlc zu kompilieren
<alamar> oder schau ob das configure skript von vlc eine möglichkeit bietet ohne shared libs zu kompilieren
<alamar>  ./configure --help |less -p "shared" 
<appolyon> yep
<appolyon> neue mail haste
<susanne_> alamar: bist du wahnsinig? ffmpeg nochmal zu kompilieren gleicht einem nevenmasaker ... das mache ich liber am WE
<appolyon> jetzt flackert der schirm wie in ubuntu 10.10
<appolyon> hehe
<susanne_> alamar: nö bekommst gleich bei konfigure beschwerde das vlc auf share angewissen ist und nicht ohne kann :)
<susanne_> @ALL bin kurz away bei appolyon per remote was erledingen 
<tm> *g*
<alamar> susanne_: ich finde sowohl das kompilieren von ffmpeg als auch von vlc als wahnsinnig, aber darum solls ja nicht gehen ;)
<susanne_> alamar: hehe nach 6 stunden hatte ich auf ffmpeg laufen ;)
<appolyon> :-)   so lieeeeeb   
<susanne_> appolyon: bist du da?
<appolyon> hier
<susanne_> appolyon: und hat alles geklappt?
<appolyon> ich krieg nbichmal mehr gdm stop   :-/
<susanne_> appolyon: verstehe nicht so ganz was du meinst?
<appolyon> normalerweise geht doch bei gdm stop  der schirm schwarz
<susanne_> appolyon: in der konsole sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop dann strg+alt+1 drücken (zusammen) einlogen, Xorg -configure ... mit sudo reboot now neustarten das wars... 
<sl33py> gibts ein channel für Filme?
<susanne_> sl33py: vorschlag benutz die channel suche, abgesehen davon was möchtest du den mit filmen?
<sl33py> ist das eine erstgemeinte Frage?
<susanne_> sl33py: Und von dir? Ob es einen Channel für Filme gibt... Sind hier leider nicht beim Fileshare. Sondern Ubuntusupport. Wenn du probleme mit Ubuntu hast. Dann frag, ansonsten ab in den Offtopic
<tm> genau so ist es richtig, susanne_ :)
<sl33py> ums runterladen gehts nicht, nur finde ich über google nichts passendes zu filmen
<tm> sl33py: ist ein offtopic thema, im #ubuntu-de-offtopic gibt dir bestimmt jemand tipps
<susanne_> sl33py: Wie gesagt bist hier verkehrt gehst in Offtopic fragst dort nach. Warscheinlich geht es dir auch nicht um Filme sondern Encoden von DVDs
<sl33py> wie das geht weis ich!
<susanne_> sl33py: wie gesagt pfui.. ab in den Offtopic Channel als kleine Hilfstellung /j #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<sl33py> das weis ick och, naja trotzdem danke
<susanne_> appolyon: Und bist du weiter gekommen? hatte vergessen dass du sudo Xorg -configure ausführen musst... nicht Xorg -configure 
<appolyon> gut, dann nochmal   ...
<appolyon> aber das is auch nicht lustig
<susanne_> appolyon: ansonten muss ich sagen das ich bald offline gehe.. und erstmal weg für kleine mädchen bin..
<appolyon> xxx@xxxx:~$ sudo /etc/ini.d/ gdm stop
<appolyon> sudo: /etc/ini.d/: command not found
<appolyon> xxx@xxxx:~$ 
<appolyon> jo, is ja auch spät
<susanne_> appolyon: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<appolyon> xxx@xxxx:~$ /etc/ini.d/ gdm stop
<appolyon> bash: /etc/ini.d/: No such file or directory
<susanne_> appolyon: Du kannst auch gerne einen ssh zugang einrichten ... dann könnte ich auch auf deine konsole zugreifen auch wenn der Desktop abgeschaltet ist
<susanne_> appolyon: du vergist das t... es heißt sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<appolyon> erledigt und ausgeführt   :-)
<appolyon> susanne, ich lass alles so und wir knüpfen am letzten punkt vielleicht morgen an...
<sakura13> nabend hab folgendes problem wenn ich den pin für mein mein usb stick eingebe sieht man diesen anstelle von den sternen
<appolyon> hab nach sudo xorg -configure nochmal den treiber probiert...  gleiches ding  :-(
<sakura13> appolyon:  was sagt denn /var/xorg
<sakura13> appolyon:  also der log
<appolyon> in var gibts keinen xorg ordner
<appolyon> moment
<sakura13> appolyon: nein keinen ordner
<sakura13> appolyon: xorg.0.log
<sakura13> appolyon: mach mal xorg.0.log | grep EE
<appolyon> xx@xxxx:~$ xorg.0.log | grep EE
<appolyon> xorg.0.log: Befehl nicht gefunden
<sakura13> moment
<tm> appolyon: am besten: grep "EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<susanne_> appolyon: du machst mich etwas wahnsinig... wie gesagt schreib mir morgen ab 19 Uhr. Du brauchst nach xorg -confiugre keine Treiber probieren. Der treiber ist schon instaliiert. Mit der Xorg -configure legst du eine statische konfiguration an. in der kann man manuell die Framerate deines Monitor angeben. Damit diser nicht flackert. Oh .. hilfe...
<tm> ,paste? appolyon und am besten die meldungen dort rein posten
<shetlandpony> appolyon und am besten die meldungen dort rein posten: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<sakura13> tm: sry binj eigentlich gentoo andwender und da geht das mit grep EE
<susanne_> LEUTE ... entscheidet euch, zu viele Köche verderben den Brei. Appolyon hat einfach nur nie mit Konsole gearbeitet.. auch nicht mit Xorg etc. 
<susanne_> Entweder ihr macht die Fernwartung oder ich. Jedenfalls wenn ich mich was annehme führe ich es auch zu ende aus. Leider läst sich der xorg nicht unter laufend GDM konfigurieren. 
<tm> sakura13: auch unter ubuntu funktionierts mit grep EE - nur funktioniert der befehl: xorg.0.log | grep EE <-- unter ubuntu nicht, ich denke auch unter gentoo nicht, es sei denn, du hast eine shell-funktion die das macht
<tm> susanne_: genau, ich halt mich da raus - ich harbe gar keine ati :)
<sakura13> tm: also ich habs gerade versucht geht wunderbar uach unter suse :D
<tm> $$ xorg.0.log | grep EE
<tm> xorg.0.log: Befehl nicht gefunden
<sakura13> tm: komisch naja auch egal
<tm> sakura13: egal ist es nicht ;)
<sakura13> tm: achja sry war mein fehler war mit cat
<tm> sakura13: besser ist es, POSIX konform zu bleiben 
<sakura13> tm: du sag mal hab hier ein problem mit eijnem netbook von einem kollegne wenn cih den pin eingebe für den wlan stick sieht man diesen kann man den via cfg oder so nicht sichtbar machen
<susanne_> tm: ich habe auch keine Ati, hab ne 9800 ... habe aber früher x800 gehabt... appolyon hat auch eine ATI Exoten ... ist eine "ATI ALL IN WONDER" x1300 .. die mit fglrx läuft... sondern nur mit vesa oder den offen readeon treiber
<tm> sakura13: keine ahnung, ob man die sternchen sichtbar machen kann - wenn der key abgespeichert wird, im gnome-keyring - gibts eine funktion die sichtbar zu machen, dazu müsstest seahorse aufrufen
<sakura13> tm:  ne ncht sichtbar
<sakura13> tm: man sieht den pin bei der eingabe es gibt auch kein haken um die anzeige des pins zu unterbinden
<sakura13> tm: moment kurz
<susanne_> sakura13: ps das richtige komando wäre cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<appolyon> noch ne letzte frage
<appolyon> kann man anonyom mit irc serven?
<bullgard4> Lucid: Kann man die Symbole auf dem GNOME-Desktop automatisch in einem Gitter anordnen lassen, so daß sie sich nicht überlappen (so ähnlich wie unter Windows)?
<bullgard4> (Der Kontextmenüpunkt »Anordnung fixieren« ist aktiviert.)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> moin folkx
<bullgard4> gm Fuss-im-Ohr !
<gschwepp> Hallo, kann ich mit udev eine USB tastatur vom system trennen? 
<Manni> ich kann kein evolution installieren da meine Abhängigkeiten (obwohl Standard Source.list) libevolution llibevolution
<Manni> *  libgtkhtml3.14-19 libgtkhtml-editor0 defekt sind. Wie kann ich das Problem lösen?
<tm> Manni: schau mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Defekte-Pakete-reparieren
<Manni> tm leider kein Erfolg
<tm> Manni: tja, ohne genau fehlermeldung wird dass dann nichts mit dem helfen, ich hab meine glaskugel heut nicht mit dabei :/ dann solltest du die befehle die du eingibst, mit kompl. rückmeldungen in einen paste service kopieren und mal verraten was du machen möchtest und welche ubuntu version du hast, weil evolution standardmäßig installiert ist
<Manni> tm http://pastebin.com/50ERzJVH
<Manni> tm upps achja Ubuntu 10.10 und Evolution hab ich leider mal deinstalliert 
<Manni> tm sourcelist falls erwünscht benötigt http://pastebin.com/c2NiUk9V
<tm> Manni: du hast ppa-quellen freigeschaltet, die harmonieren nicht mit einigen lib-versionen die evolution benötigt überein, am besten die ppq-quellen deaktivieren - ein sudo apt-update aufrufen und versuchen nochmal evolution zu installieren
<tm> -überein
<tm> Manni: den text über die fremdquellen würde ich auch mal sorgfälltig durchlesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen
<bullgard4> gschwepp: Im Prinzip ja. Wikipedia: "udev is the _device manager_ for Linux. Its primary function is managing device nodes in /dev. It is the successor of devfs and hotplug. udev handles the directory /dev and all user space actions when adding/removing devices, including firmware load." 'udev' hat mehrere Bedeutungen. Du solltest sagen, was Du speziell vorhast.
<reberboot> halo, habe folgendes Problem: Wollte das paket ubuntu-restricted-extras entfernen und er macht immer bei entpacke ersatz...nicht weiter und hängt da dann seit stunden, ob mit remove, autoremove, install oder reinstall immer das gleiche. Auch wenn ich andere pakete installieren will
<bullgard4> reberboot: Dann hängen andere Pakete bei Dir von diesem Paket ab. Kein Wunder. Ich halte es für keine gute Idee, dieses Paket zu deinstallieren. --  Was konkret hast Du vor als Endziel?
<reberboot> ich hatte den gnash installiert, aber er kommt nicht mit allem klar. Um den adobeflashplayer der in selbigem enthalten is wieder zu installieren wollte ich einfahc das poaket neu installieren
<reberboot> jetzt sagt er mir aber dass es in einem inkonsistenten zustand ist, also ich muss es neu installieren aber kanne s nicht
<bullgard4> reberboot: Mach als erstes System > Systemverwaltung > Aktualisierungsverwaltung > Aktualisierungen installieren. Klappt das?
<reberboot> also ich hab des selbe mal im terminal gemacht mit sudo apt-get upgrade und dann hängt er sich wieder beim entpacken vom ersatz für restricted-extras auf
<reberboot> bzw bleibt halt da stehen
<bullgard4> reberboot: Als wahrscheinlichste Erklärung kommt mir in den Sinn: Die Repositorien, auf die Du im Moment zugreifst,  befinden sich momentan in einem inkonsistenten Zustand. Ich würde es in ein paar Stunden wieder probieren. Und dann wieder...
<reberboot> die aktualisierungsverwaltung behauptet aber auf dem neusten stand zu seion
<reberboot> aber wenn nicht ich versuche diesen inkonsistenten zustand zu beheben...wie behebt sich das von alleine?
<Manni> problem besteht immer noch nach löschen aller ppa und apt-get update 
<bullgard4> Hm, Vielleicht sind die Repositorien jetzt gerade sieder in einen widerspruchsfreien Zustand übergegangen.
<Manni> versuche es außerdem schon seit gestern
<bullgard4> s/sieder/wieder/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: Hm, Vielleicht sind die Repositorien jetzt gerade wieder in einen widerspruchsfreien Zustand übergegangen.
<bullgard4> reberboot: Die Repositorien werden von Menschen gepflegt.
<reberboot> ok dann versuch ichs einfahc später nochmal; danke vielmals
<reberboot> ja ich hatte dich missverstanden
<tm> Manni: dann ruf mal ein sudo dpkg -C und ein nochmal ein sudo apt-get install evolution, und kopiere die meldungenbitte in einen pste service
<bullgard4> reberboot: Wenn jetzt Deine Aktualisierungsverwaltung meldet: "Auf dem neuesten Stand," dann solltest Du das in Deinem Fall prüfen durch Klicken auf die Schaltfläche "Prüfen".
<brain> Hy, mein 10.04 meldet beim regelmäßigen HD-Check beim boot (alle 25 boots oder so) , dass die systempartition 0,2% nicht zusammenhängend wäre und bleibt dann stehen. Was wäre der Ansatz zur lösung?
<reberboot> ja er bleibt dabei dass er auf dem aktuellsten stand ist
<bullgard4> brain: Die "0,2% nicht zusammenhängend" sind nicht wichtig. Wenn er stehenbleibt, ist das wichtig. Dann gibt fsck aber eine weitere Meldung aus. Wie haißt die?
<bullgard4> reberboot: Dann poste bitte die genaue Fehlermeldung von apt-get, die Du erhältst.
<brain> danach soll nochwas kommen? habe nach dem "nicht zusammenhängend noch 10 minuten gewartet, dann mit c unterbrochen
<bullgard4> brain: Ja. (Bei mir war das bisher immer so.)
<brain> also mehr geduld haben?
<bullgard4> brain: Ja.
<bullgard4> brain: Wenn er auch nach langer Geduld nicht zuende kommt, dann mußt Du das Problem mit einer Live-CD untersuchen.
<brain> na das muss ich mal testen.... aber wie es halt so ist, wenn du den Rechner einschaltest, willst du was machen und nicht ewig warten. Ixch lass das mal durchlaufen. Danke erstmal...
<bolder> moin
<zeroC> hoi
<derLars> Moin
<Check> guten tag zusammen. bei ubuntu 10.10 heist das netbook paket doch ubuntu-netbook oder?
<derLars> ich habe noch mal eine Frage zum Thema VPN: ich bekomme unter kubuntu, aktuellste Version, keine L2TP Verbindung konfigiriert, da in den Netzwerkverbindungen, kein L2TP angeboten wird. Nur PPTP und VPNC
<derLars> Was muss/kann ich tun?
<TheInfinity> derLars: googlen: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=L2TP+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/5v788cy | L2TP ubuntu - Google Search
<TheInfinity> Check: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntu-netbook&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all - einfach mal paket details anschauen :)
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/6cg83bg
<bullgard4> Check: netbook-launcher wohl.
<Check> vielleicht mehr infos. habe 10.10 desktop gnome drauf und würde gerne netbook als zweite auswahl beim anmelden da zu installieren. so wie es ausschaut macht er das auch, doch beim versuch sich anzumelden hat er ein prob mit dem usernamen.
<Check> wenn ich es parallel möchte?
<bullgard4> Check: Wenn Dein Rechner ein Problem mit den Benutzernamen hat, dann solltest Du dieses Problem in den Konfigurationsdateien lösen. Dazu muß man kein neues Paket installieren.
<Check> ne ne beim normal desktop läuft alles ohne prob. nur wenn ich beim netbook anmelden möchte erzählt er was vom username, oder wenn es eine live cd wäre ubuntu ohne passwort
<reberboot> sry kein pasteservice ging http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399783/
<Check> sogar wenn ich nur netbook version installiere
<Deem> Check: was erzählt er denn von deinem Usernamen? Hast du da eine fehlermeldung für uns?
<TheInfinity> Check: schreib dir mal a) die genaue fehlermeldung und b) das was zu dem zeitpunkt im syslog auftaucht (falls dort was erscheint) auf und gib das uns.
<Check> nein ist oben links im eck beim anmelde bildschirm 
<TheInfinity> ,nopaste? Check
<shetlandpony> Check: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Check> ok sorry
<TheInfinity> Check: ggf. könnte auch noch das xorg log interessant sein wenn im syslog nix steht. liegt beides in /var/log/
<Check> xorg hat einen EE FBDEV müste das wacom sein
<Check> nopaste kann ich gerade nicht installieren da er ein update macht dauert noch ein bischen. :-(
<reberboot> ja egal wollt eh mal zubuntu neu draufmachen; bietet sich an im moment
<vivid_> hallo! ich habe in einem netzwerk einen ubuntu server installiert. das netzwerk wurde erkannt, die internet-verbindung ist da. wie kann ich denn herausfinden, welche ip-adresse usw. ich habe?
<bullgard4> ifconfig
<vivid_> stimmt! danke. wie kann ich sehen, ob ich eine feste ip-adresse habe oder ob ich über dhcp im netzwerk eingebunden bin?
<TheInfinity> ,interfaces? vivid_
<shetlandpony> vivid_, interfaces ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces - Weitere Infos im query ...
<vivid_> danke, werde ich mir gleich durchlesen
<Check> so das ist was er schreibt wenn ich mich bei netbook anmelden möchte. "no required driver detected for unity"
<LetoThe2nd> Check: vmtl. rennt das ding einfach auf ner hardware ohne 3d-beschleunigten treiber. dann is nix mit unity.
<LetoThe2nd> Check: vmware/virtualbox/xx oder so was?
<Check> syslog = http://pastebin.com/kDcwUeG1
<Check> xorg = http://pastebin.com/XJjgLLVF
<Check> könnte sein, wie könnte ich das nachschauen? komisch finde ich wenn ich die netbook version installiere das es auch nicht geht.
<TheInfinity> Check: das sieht aus als würdest du VESA treiber verwenden. würde dann kaum wundern.
<TheInfinity> Check: was ist das denn für ne grafikkarte?
<Check> denke das das mit dem wacom zusammen hängt 
<Check> ist ein Laptop T4010 fujitsu
<TheInfinity> Check: dein xorg log sagt dass du schlichtweg keine passenden 3d treiber hast. damit hat das wacom dann exakt garnix zu tun :)
<TheInfinity> Check: was sagt lspci?
<Check> nur bei 10.04 ist es ja auch gelaufen
<Check> ok
<LetoThe2nd> (dann hattest du bei 10.04 wahrscheinclih auch nen passenden treiber installiert...)
<Check> lspci = http://pastebin.com/XUnKsgZk
<TheInfinity> Check: dann darfst du wohl jetzt intel treiber installieren gehen :)
<Check> vermutlich, nun gut wie könnte ich das machen? und wie so geht desktop dann?
<LetoThe2nd> Check: siehe oebn.
<TheInfinity> Check: der desktop braucht keine 3D treiber
<Check> ok danke
<TheInfinity> Check: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4658/how-to-install-intel-82852-855gm-driver
<newb> moin, hab unter erscheinungsbid-einstellungen/ deteils/ auflösung
<newb> 75 pixel pro zoll eingestellt
<newb> jetzt wird blöderweise die datum/uhrzeit im panel untereinander gezeigt, kann ich einstellen das es weiter 
<Check> wo ist die xorg.conf wenn nicht im /etc/X11
<newb>  nebeneinander ist
<LetoThe2nd> Check: nonexistent. entweder da, oder es gibt sie nicht.
<bullgard4> newb: Welcher 'Wert wqr vorher eingestellt?
<newb> wqr?
<newb> bei 80 pixel pro zoll, ist es noch nebeneinander
<dakira> moin.. will gerade eine partition sichern von einer festplatte in eine Datei auf eine zweite. welche blocksize empfehlt ihr? 16M oder lieber weniger?
<newb> standard sind 100 pixel pro zoll, aber auf nem netbook doch sehr groß
<dakira> zur erlaeuterung: ich amche das mit "dd" und suche nach einer vernuenftigen groesse fuer bs=
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: vielleicht nicht grade was unter ein paar k, in megabytegrössen dürfte der unterschied marginal bis nonexistent sein.
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: du kannst auch dd_rescue nehmen... das wählt das automatisch einigermassen sinnvoll, und man kann nicht mal eben if und of vertauschen.
<bullgard4> newb: Meines Erachtens sollte man den Wert von "Pixel pro Zoll" so einstellen, wie der Hersteller das Display hergestellt hat und dann anschließend einen geeigneten Schriftgrad auswählen.
<dakira> LetoThe2nd: ist es denn ueberhaupt sinnvoll dd_rescrue zu nehmen, wenn ich gar nichts retten will? Ich habe das schon oefter genutzt, um noch daten von kaputten DVDs zu retten (daten=filme), aber nicht fuer ne einfache sicherung.
<newb> bullgard4: du meinst die  schriftgröße verkleinern
<TheInfinity> newb: ich würd mir ggf. einfach n anderes zeit widget nehmen / dort die einstellungen ändern. und was ist so schlimm daran wenns übereinander ist? ggf. hilft auch einfach ein neuladen der oberfläche.
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: es verringert die wahrscheinlichkeit einer fehlbedienung enorm. kann für manche ein "sinnvoll" sein, für andere nicht. war als anregung gedacht. :-)
<bullgard4> newb: Bei mir persönlich ja. Aber es gibt Leute, die möchten oder müssen eine größere Schrift haben. Diese Leute müßten in Deinem Fall eventuell die Höhe des Panels (gemessen in Pexeln) vergrößern.
<newb> bullgard4:  ich finds nebeneinander schöner
<bullgard4> s/Pexeln/Pixeln/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: newb: Bei mir persönlich ja. Aber es gibt Leute, die möchten oder müssen eine größere Schrift haben. Diese Leute müßten in Deinem Fall eventuell die Höhe des Panels (gemessen in Pixeln) vergrößern.
<dakira> LetoThe2nd: Verstehe schon ;) gddrescue war das aktuellere, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: eher ne gui.
<offermann> kann mir wer helfen? ich habe xp per virtual box installiert, läuft auch alles ganz toll, dann habe ich Gasterweiterung geklickt das Fenster auf Vollbildmodus gestellt und dennoch bleib das kleine ca. 20x20 große Fester bestehen, nur der rest  vom bildschirm bleibt schwarz... kann ich das nicht so machen das xp per gasterweiterung das volle Bildschirm ausnutzt?
<dakira> LetoThe2nd: nene.. es gibt in den repos ddrescue und gddrescue. ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass das eine ein fork von dem anderen ist und eines von beiden nicht mehr gepflegt wird..
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: hmkay. sorry - weiss ich nicht. ich nehm immer das normale.
<brot> ich bin mir recht sicher das gddrescue und ddrescue recht verschiedene sachen sind ;)
<Minipluto> offermann: die automatische Vergößerung der Gast-Auflösung bei Veränderung der Fenstergröße funktioniert erst, nachdem man die Gasterweiterungen installiert hat. Das ist ein iso-image und wenn man drauf klickt, wird das gemountet und verhält sich im Gast wie eine CD und dann sollte normalerweise das Installationsmenü erscheinen
<brot> http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Ddrescue - "ddrescue and dd_rescue are completely different programs which share no development between them. The two projects are not related in any way except that they both attempt to enhance the standard dd tool and coincidentally chose similar names for their new programs. "
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: brot: wieder was gelernt. :-)
<offermann> Minipluto,  wo finde ich dieses iso datei?
<Minipluto> offermann: du hast doch unten im Fenster dieses VirtualBox-Popup-Menü, da kannst du das machen. Wie genau die Menüstruktur ist, muss ich selbst kurz nachsehen
<offermann> Minipluto,  ja, da steht gasterweiterung installieren, klck ic drauf, passiert nix
<Minipluto> offermann: Geräte→CD/DVD Laufwerke→VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
<Minipluto> allerdings sollte es mit dem Menüpunkt, den du gerade angesprochen hast, auch funktionieren… hmm
<offermann> Minipluto,  finde ich bei mir nicht...wo genau siehst du das?
<dakira> brot: da war ich auch gerade am lesen ;) Ich erinnere mich jetzt auch.
<dakira> LetoThe2nd, brot: Beim DVD-Retten hatte ich beide getestet, nur um festzustellen, dass ddrescue (aka dd_rescue) gar nicht wirklich zum retten geeignet ist, sondern nur ein umfangreicheres dd darstellt, waerend gddrescue (aka ddrescue) super zur datenrettung ist.
<offermann> mini mom habs
<offermann> Minipluto, 
<Minipluto> offermann: aha, war gerade dabei, einen Screenshot zu machen ;)
<sl33py> guten tag
<offermann> Minipluto,  hab leider keine Datei die : VBoxGuestAdditions.iso heisst a stehen und nu
<Minipluto> offermann: die hätte eigentlich automatisch mit installiert werden müssen. Welche Version hast du denn installiert?
<offermann> Minipluto,  moment ich schau mal
<offermann> Minipluto,  4.02
<pog> hallo, grad vorhin wollte ich in Firefox 3.6 was ein zip-link downloaden und ich kam auf 502 Bad Gateway
<pog> dann versuchte ich es mit w3m und es ging.
<offermann> mini ich habs
<offermann> Minipluto, es liegt unter /usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
<Minipluto> offermann: ja, das ist schon mal gut aber müsste eigentlich dann auch automatisch in dem Menü von VirtualBox erscheinen
<offermann> Minipluto,  habs jetzt eingebunden...tut sich aber auch nichts
<Minipluto> offermann: unter Arbeitsplatz erscheint auch nichts?
<Minipluto> da sollte zumindest ein CD-Laufwerk erscheinen
<Minipluto> offermann: also um missverstöndisse zu vermeiden: du musst die ISO natürlich nicht in Ubuntu mounten sondern über „Meht CD/DVD-Abbilder“ http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17087269/temp/vbox.png
<offermann> Minipluto,  haha einbinden alleine ringt nichts, installieren mu manś :-)
<Minipluto> offermann: ja natürlich, habs ja vorhin schon angesprochen. Meistens empfiehlt es sich auch, die im abgesicherten Modus zu installieren. Kommt drauf an, ob man den 3D-Kram mitverwenden möchte. Vielleicht ist das unter Windows XP auch nicht nötig aber wenn eine Fehlermeldung erscheint, solltest du es im abgesicherten Modus nochmal probieren
<offermann> Minipluto,  die fehlermeldng kam, habs aber ignoriert...jetzt klapptś jippieh
<offermann> Minipluto, thx
<Minipluto> offermann: viel Erfolg & Spaß noch ;)
<offermann> Minipluto,  werde ich haben ...also ciao :-))
<vivid_> anfängerfrage: wie kann ich den rechnernamen ändern?
<tm> ,rechnername? vivid_ 
<shetlandpony> vivid_, Rechnername ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername
<vivid_> danke
<tm> np
<ring0> muss ich eigentlich einen domainname vergeben?
<TheInfinity> ring0: für n desktop nein. manche serveranwendungen brauchen das.
<ring0> TheInfinity, danke. linux interessiert sich doch im vergleich zu windows eher weniger für den domainname richtig?
<TheInfinity> ring0: ämm. wieso sollte das windows interessieren? domain != samba domäne
<ring0> TheInfinity, ah, stimmt da war was. vielleicht sollte ich nochmal ne runde kaffee trinken :)
<TheInfinity> ring0: immer ein guter plan ;)=
<georg> Hallo.
<georg> Ich habe ne Frage zum hardwarewechsel
<georg> Ich habe die Grafikkarte getauscht.
<georg> Von Gforce7200 127 Mb auf Gforce210 1GB DDR2 RAM
<georg> gibt es dazu einen Treiber für ubuntu?
<apollo13> frag die nvidia seite
<LetoThe2nd> ,nvidia? georg 
<shetlandpony> georg: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<georg> Den Zusätzlichen treiber brauchte ich bis jetzt nicht wechsseln.
<LetoThe2nd> georg: prinzipiell sollte system -> verwaltung -> hardware-treiber (oder so ähnlich) die erste anlaufstelle sein.
<georg> Danke Shetlandpony
<oktay-ibm> macht jockey automatisch bei nvidia
<georg> jockey?
<oktay-ibm> jockey-gtk
<LetoThe2nd> .. ist doch auch nur der interne name für den oben genannten menüpunkt.
<tm> georg: geh mal die tipps nach, die LetoThe2nd dir geschrieben hat
<LetoThe2nd> (also nicht unnötig verkomplizieren)
<oktay-ibm> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/restricted-manager  da hier 
<georg> Ok
<bullgard4> Wofür ist die Dateisystem-Warteschlange in Banshee da?? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/405531)
<oktay-ibm> aber georg schau mal nach den tipps was LetoThe2nd gepostet hat
<C_A_M> moin
<bullgard4> C_A_M: gt!
<obonto> hi, wie kann ich die zu speichernde menge an zeilen in die .bash_history noch mal verlänger/vergrößern? die datei hat bei mir immer 1627 zeilen. ich würde die gerne größer werden lasse. wie war das ncoh mal?
<obonto>  
<bullgard4> obonto: '~$ sudo most .bashrc'. Vorher aber Backup machen!
<bullgard4> obonto: Äh! Ich wollte sagen '~$ gksu gedit .bashrc'. Vorher aber Backup machen!
<tm> ich glaub, ohne gksu oder sudo gehts auch :)
<C_A_M> moin bullgard4
<Check> hehe ich noch mal mittlerweile boot mein T4010 in netbook und es kommt sogar ein bild. jedoch wenn ich mit der maus auf das menü links am bildschirmrand gehe wird der bildschirm dunkel und baut sich neu auf. das menü am oberen rand hingegen geht. jemand eine idee?
<tipo> Check: schau mal im Xorg Log nach errors und warnings, vlt. findet sich dort was
<elFidel> Check: sicher das du dir da keine magische ecke zum screenshot triggern gebaut hast & den hack wiwder vergessen hast? (kontext weiter oben nicht verfolgt meinerseitS). Nur um mal noch einen recht unwahrscheinlichen grund zu nennen
<elFidel> *screenshot = screensaver ;)
<Check> xorg = http://pastebin.com/N88BP1ux
<Check> denke das stimmt
<Check> elFidel: wie meinst das?
<Check> wollte einfach nur von 10.04 auf 10.10 nebook und dachte es wäre ein gute grund für ne neu install.
<Check> doch dieser 855gm macht halt ärger
<elFidel> ich mein was ich oben geschrieben hab. soern dieses bildschirm-abdunkeln nur in ner speziellen ecke passiert- koennte es THEORETISCH auch ein compix effekt sein den du halt an der stelle triggerst - und somit den screensaver aufruft. durch weitergehende mausbewegung bricht dieser gleich wieder ab ...eh voila man vermutet ein display problem. Macht alles nur dann sinn wenn du dir sowas mal eingerichtet hast ...und ggf in Folge verdrängt hast
<elFidel> Check: 
<Check1> also kann nur hoffen das jemand ne idee hat denn ich komm nicht mehr weiter 
<Check1> und bildschirmschoner ist es nicht 
<Check1> :-)
<Check1> wäre aber witzig.
<dakira> hi. die sysrq/s-abf-Taste fehlt auf meiner Tastatur (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ). Kann ich das irgendwie umbelegen?
<Minipluto> ist die nicht eigentlich imemr auf der Druck-Taste?
<Minipluto> dakira: da steht doch auch: „Für den Magic-SysRQ muss man aber immer Alt + Druck drücken, egal wie die "tatsächliche" Belegung ist!“ – also sollte es doch keine Probleme geben
<dakira> Minipluto: genau. Diese Taste habe ich aber nicht.
<dakira> Minipluto: irgendwie muss man dem Kernel mitteilen koennen, dass Druck/S-Abf auf einer anderen Taste liegen soll.
<dakira> Minipluto: zur erklärung. Ich habe auf der Arbeit ein Apple-Keyboard.
<Fuchs> dakira: brauchst Du es fuer MagicSysRQ? 
<Fuchs> dakira: wenn ja: bekannter Bug, gibt einen Report auf Launchpad, gibt einen workaround, der Dir aber ggf. nicht hilft 
<dakira> Fuchs: mir ist vorhin der Rechner eingefroren. Da fiel mir auf, dass ich gar kein SysRQ habe, so dass ich sicher rebooten kann. Daher meine Frage hier. Schau mir den Bug gerade an.
<Fuchs> dakira: bug report: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mactel-support/+bug/262408   <<   workaround:  /proc/sysrq-trigger
<Fuchs> workaround ist in dem Fall von der Sorte "hilft Dir nicht" 
<Minipluto> vielleicht hilft dir ja auch das weiter: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sysrq.txt#178
<apricot> ich bekomme meine unitymedia-email-Daten nicht in Evolution. Evolution verlangt SMPT-Passwort. Das gibt es aber nicht.
<Fuchs> apricot: ist das gleiche wie das Pop3 Passwort
<apricot> funktioniert aber nicht
<apricot> Fuchs, bei outlook gibt es: POP vor SMTP. Das geht. Aber bei Evolution gibts nichts derartiges
<Fuchs> ich wuesste auch nicht was das komisches sein sollte
<apricot> Fuchs, das heißt, dass man SMTP erst senden kann NACH der Abfrage des POP-Kontos
<Fuchs> was ist das fuer ein protokollferner Murks? 
<apricot> um Spammer abzuhalten
<dakira> Fuchs, apricot: das ist so haeufig default-einstellung.. besondern wenn man sowas wie plesk benutzt
<apollo13> apricot: das halte ich gelinde gesagt für blödsinn; siehe http://www.unitymedia.de/service/index.html/faqs/2dce4a9c-b045-4fbc-809e-88afe47210ed?contact_link=&query=thunderbird 
<shetlandpony> apollo13's url: http://tinyurl.com/64z7h2z | Soforthilfe und Hilfe Assistent bei Unitymedia
<apricot> jedenfalls funktioniert das POP-Passwort nicht: Fehler beim Übermitteln des Passwortes: -ERR incorrect assword or account name
<KaiL> den Spammer halte ich per "kein offenes Relay" fern...
<KaiL> apricot, und leeres PW?
<apollo13> und http://www.unitymedia.de/service/index.html/faqs/6cea5257-470b-4aa0-bacf-eb5f5b3ed33f?contact_link=&query=thunderbird
<shetlandpony> apollo13's url: http://tinyurl.com/6j7wq59 | Soforthilfe und Hilfe Assistent bei Unitymedia
<apricot> KaiL, er WILL ein Passwort
<apollo13> dann gib es ihm…
<KaiL> wenn ich die FAQ so sehe... "Sichere Verbindung: Nie." Meinen die das ernst?
<apricot> apollo13,  siehe oben !!!!   "Passwort falsch"
<apollo13> apricot: dann tipp die daten richtig ein
<apricot> hahahaha
<apollo13> ja ne, ernsthaft; und dann nerv unitymedia; wir können damit wohl kaum helfen …
<KaiL> da kommt sicher sowas wie "bitte benutzen Sie Standartsoftware" (samt des Tippo ;)
<SiebaZ> moin
<SiebaZ> hat zufällig grad jemand zeit mir zu helfen?
<jokrebel> ,frag? SiebaZ
<shetlandpony> SiebaZ: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<SiebaZ> ich will den zugang zum internet nur dann zulassen wenn ich mit dem vpn verbunden bin... es soll also nur verschlüsselter traffic erlaubt sein
<SiebaZ> habe jetzt gelesen iptables oder so...
<SiebaZ> doch wie sollte ich das am besten machen
<duRiel> hi, wie finde ich den device namen meines mics raus?
<SiebaZ> will mir keiner helfen ? -.-
<bolder> !flash
<jokrebel> ,geduld? SiebaZ
<shetlandpony> SiebaZ: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<bolder> sorry
<SiebaZ> hehe
<SiebaZ> np ;)
<jokrebel> SiebaZ: Würd Dir ja gerne selber weiterhelfen, da ich aber sowas nicht nutze (und bislang auch noch nichts brauchbares er-googled habe) wird das schwer.
<SiebaZ> ja google konnte mir leider auch noch ned helfen
<SiebaZ> aber die frage ist verständlich oder?
<SiebaZ> halt sobald das vpn durch z.B. zwangstrennung abbricht.... soll kein traffic mehr rausgehen bis es wieder steht....
<SiebaZ> so könnte man doch eig per blockliste alles außer die ip des vpn-servers blocken (für eth) und dann wenn vpn wieder steht wirds ja ehh über nen anderes device geroutet bzw über den vpn-server
<SiebaZ> *wirr*
<jokrebel> SiebaZ: Kann man nicht sogar in manchen Routern einrichten dass sie ein VPN nutzen sollen?
<SiebaZ> jaa wills aber am rechner einrichten ;) weil das halt hier inner wg ist und ich zum heimrouter will^^
<apollo13> jokrebel: in guten schon ja, die draytek teile können das im normalfall
<SiebaZ> naja ich werde es jetzt erstmal mit firestarter machen
<SiebaZ> wenn noch jemandem etwas einfällt bitte melden =)
<BuZZ-T> reicht es da nicht, die Default Route auf das VPN Interface zu legen?
<BuZZ-T> ich mein, dem Standardinterface komplett den Traffic zu verbieten, kann nicht funktionieren, weil der VPN Traffic ja weiterhin darüber laufen muss, und das kontextbasiert zu machen, wird schwer...
<BuZZ-T> @ SiebaZ, falls das nicht klar war :)
<SiebaZ> hmmm ja nur ist ja meine frage wie ich das mache.... bin da komplett neu ^^
<SiebaZ> bin gleich wieder da probiere mal eben obs mit firestarter klappt
<BuZZ-T> ich schätze, das wird das VPN Programm sogar schon selbst machen, hast du schon ein VPN aufgebaut? Wenn ja, Routen kann man über "route" bzw. "route -n" anschauen und auch damit anlegen
<exs> hey leute. kann mir ma kurz jmd n screenshot von gnome-keyboard-properties - reiter belegung schicken?
<exs> möchte meine standardeinstellungen zurück
<exs> da gabs unter tastaturmodell durch bla verwaltet. das finde ich nicht mehr
<SiebaZ> soo scheint erstmal zu klappen
<SiebaZ> aber ist es normal das ping anfragen und so trotzdem durchgehen?
<exs> hey leute. kann mir ma kurz jmd n screenshot von gnome-keyboard-properties - reiter belegung schicken?
<exs> möchte meine standardeinstellungen zurück
<exs> da gabs unter tastaturmodell durch bla verwaltet. das finde ich nicht mehr
<das_grosse_W> exs, http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/2358/bildschirmfototastature.png
<exs> rofl
<exs> das_grosse_W, haste nicht etwas wie bla-verwaltet ....
<exs> ?
<exs> hattest
<das_grosse_W> nein.
<apollo13> http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/4023/selection144.png besser?
<das_grosse_W> exs, keine ahnung, was genau du willst. hast du mal den button ausprobiert, auf dem "auf vorgabewerte zurücksetzen" steht?
<exs> das_grosse_W, natürlich^^
<exs> naja ka da stand sowas wie edvd-verwaltet modell oder sowas
<apollo13> evdev wenn schon
<exs> ja genau
<exs> das mein ich
<exs> wo ist der?
<exs> und was ist das
<apollo13> nen __ev__ent __dev__ice
<exs> und wie kriege ich den wieder ins layout rein?
<exs> muss ja vorher nen anbieter auswählen
<apollo13> wähl einfach land und layout aus und fertig…
<exs> habs
<exs> ok danke
<apollo13> ich weiß allerdings nicht warum du unbedingt nen evdev keyboard willstr
<exs> ka dachte automatismus ist immer besser
<exs> ich weiß wie er heißt aber nicht genau was er macht
<wotix> Hallo, ich habe seit eben Probleme mit meinem Sound (ubuntu 10.10 64bit) Bei Mp3s und Filmen bricht der Sound nach kurzer Zeit ab, starte ich die mp3 oder den Film nochmal klappt wieder alles... starte ich über die Konsole häufiger eine .wav erhalte ich irgendwann den Fehler "aplay: pcm_write:1603: Schreibfehler: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler" Was hat das zu bedeuten?
<exs> wotix, ka
<wotix> xD
<wotix> Google konnte es mir leider auch nicht sagen
<exs> wotix, hm ging es mal ne zeit ohne probleme oder hattest du das problem schon immer?
<wotix> nene, ging vorher
<exs> wotix, und nach einem system restart gehts wieder?
<wotix> nein, habe ich eben schon versucht
<exs> habe auch probleme mit dem pulseaudio daemon
<exs> der suckt schon seit ubuntu 10.1
<wotix> ja, hab auch ständig irgendwas
<exs> mach ma pulseaudio -k und dann pulseaudio -D 
<exs> gehts?
<wotix> E: main.c: Start des Daemons fehlgeschlagen.
<wotix> und trotzdem noch das gleiche Problem oO
<wotix> habe trotzdem Sound, aber er bricht nach kurzer Zeit ab
<exs> mach ma pulseaudio --start
<exs> hä
<exs> wie du hast sound
<exs> da steht doch dass dein sound server nicht gestartet werden konnte
<[Ubuntufreak]> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\insight.exe" suche rat 
<exs> nix in google?
<wotix> exs, es kommt auch jedes mal eine art Knacken aus den boxen bei pulseaudio -k
<dadrc> ,wf? [Ubuntufreak] 
<shetlandpony> [Ubuntufreak]: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<wotix> nach pulseausio --start scheint es wieder zu gehen ?!
<wotix> Wie kann das denn nun sein?
<[Ubuntufreak]> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399786/
<exs> wotix, ist dein problem behoben?
<dadrc> [Ubuntufreak], das war jetzt 1 von 4 Informationen :>
<exs> [Ubuntufreak], junge sprich in sätzen
<exs> diese komischen fehlermeldungen bringens nicht
<exs> wir sind auch nur menschen und keine götter
<exs> wir brauchen background infos
<exs> was gibst du ein
<exs> seit wann gibts das prob
<exs> was ist seitdem passiert
<exs> sonst ungewöhnliche dinge passiert?
<apollo13> exs: versuch bitte mal mehr als 4 wörter in ne zeile zu packen, das liest sich so doof.
<exs> apollo13, alte chatgewohnheit^^
<[Ubuntufreak]> codeblocks mingw32  in win kann er die insight.exe nicht finden  google geschaut aber nichts gefunden 
<exs> Manche User erinnern mich an Kunden, die bei mir anrufen, auf die MailBox labern, keine Nr hinterlassen, mit unterdrückter nr anrufen, meinen ich soll dringend zurückrufen. Ich denke mir auch nur WTF.....und mir später vorwürfe machen dass ich nicht zurückgerufen habe^^
<exs> was willst starten freak?
<apollo13> [Ubuntufreak]: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html lesen, verstehen und dann wiederkommen
<apollo13> [Ubuntufreak]: und mich interessiert nicht mit was du mich im query anlabberst, stell deine fragen hier
<wotix> exs, ja mein Problem is behoben, danke ;)
<apollo13> oh dude, wieder einer für die ignore liste
<exs> wotix, kannst du mir auch einen gefallen tun?
<exs> wotix, bei mir kracht der pulse audio daemon manchmal ab, und das ist bei dir wahrscheinlich auch passiert. wenn du die ursache findest, komm in den chan, ich bin meistens hier und berichte mir davon ok?
 * apollo13 empfiehlt #pulseaudio die sind sehr gut ;)
<exs> apollo13, aus deiner empfehlung wird nix da antwortet nichtmal jemand
<apollo13> dann hatte ich wohl ne interessantere frage
<apollo13> du redest dort wohl englisch? *gg*
<exs> apollo13, nein
<exs> apollo13, ich schreibe dort english
<exs> und das muss wohl reichen wenn ich schon im studium ne 2,0 in english habe^^
<apollo13> ach studium sagt nix aus… aber man weiß ja nie, drum die frage^^
<DeannaT2> ,ot? exs apollo13
<shetlandpony> exs apollo13: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<exs> apollo13, verstehst mein anliegen überhaupt nicht?
<exs> apollo13, habs eingentlich nur so hingeschmiert wie ich es im deutschen auch mache
<apollo13> exs: das pulse problem? doch aber es interessiert mich nicht wirklich
<exs> DeannaT2, shetlandpony es geht gerade um pulse audio daher ist das ein ubuntu thema
<exs> apollo13, wenn du es verstehst, warum die frage nach em english?
<apollo13> exs: shetlandpony ist nen bot, dem ist das schnuppe
<exs> lol ja ok hab nicht differenziert
<exs> DeannaT2, ja wir meinen DICH
<apollo13> exs: weil #pulseaudio nen englischer channel ist, ne frage auf deutsch würde erklären warum du keine antwort beokmmst; und nein du meinst DeannaT​2; mich interessiert es nicht wirklich
<apollo13> und jetzt ruhe
<exs> apollo13, ach mein gott hier schreibt doch eh niemand. lass ma den chan nicht idliger werden als er ohnehin schon ist
<ghostcube> exs -.- so läuft das hier nicht
<ghostcube> entweder du fragst bezüglich ubuntu oder du gehst
<Fuchs> exs: sorry, aber das mit dem Offtopic meinen wir ernst. Du darfst liebend gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic diskutieren, aber hier moechten wir den Kanal fuer Support freihalten, auch wenn wenig los ist. Danke. 
<ghostcube> in ubuntu-de
<ghostcube> ach der fuchs wieder -.-
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> wo isn mein offtopic anhängsel hin -.- 
<georg_> Guten Abend
<georg_> hardwarewechsel erfolgreich.
<georg_> ubuntu10.10 erkannte automatisch die neue nvidia Karte.
<georg_> Find ich klasse.
<georg_> Jetzt aber das Problem : ich habe playonlinuxpakete installiert und eine Windows Spiele cd eingelegt.
<georg_> Jetzt geht es nicht zu installieren.
<bekks> ,wf? georg_ 
<shetlandpony> georg_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<georg_> Ich habe ubuntu 10.10. und habe playonlinux mit wine 1.3.
<georg_> Habe CD mit AcoISO auf die Festplatte gespeichert. gemountet und ausgepackt.
<georg_> Fehlermeldungen: keine nur das rootverzeichnis ging auf, als ich mit Windowsprogrammstarter das Spiel starten wollte.
<Cyberthunder> huhu, kann mir wer einen guten multimessenger empfehlen? nicht pidgin nicht empathy :D 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Messenger
<Fuchs> im Zweifelsfalle selber probieren, was fuer Dich am besten ist wissen wir nicht
<Cyberthunder> Fuchs, ich würde ja pidgin behalten nur der zickt die letzten paar monate extrem rum :(
<Cyberthunder> Fuchs, thx fürn link
<Fuchs> kannst Du das in Fehlermeldungen fassen oder so? 
<Fuchs> Dann kann man ggf. das Problem auch beheben
<Cyberthunder> Fuchs, fehler meldung hab ich keine, es funktioniert mein msn nicht so ganz, meine buddys sehen mich als offline, und von zirka 50% der msn buddy empfange ich keine nachrichten mehr
<Fuchs> hm, mal trotzdem bei launchpad schauen, ob so etwas bekannt ist
<Cyberthunder> Fuchs, andere protokolle wie icq funzt alles bestens
<apricot> Rechteproblem: ich habe einen webdav-Ordner von web.de per fstab eingebunden. Mount funktioniert auch. Aber, wie kann ich den mount als dummuser ausführen ?
<Fuchs> man mount, je nach fs-Typ, in der Regel ist die Option dazu "user"
<Fuchs> davfs kann es angeblich, siehe http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount.davfs
<apricot> fstab-Eintrag: https://webdav.smartdrive.web.de	/media/smartdrive	davfs	rw,user,noauto 0       0
<Fuchs> sollte gehen
<Fuchs> Frage ist halt, ob user nach /media/smartdrive darf
<apricot> Einhängen im Nautilus ergibt ein Rechteproblem mit /sbin/davfs - das würde schon kernoops gehören
<apricot> wie kann ich als dummuser /sbin/davfs benutzen ?   (dumm gefragt)
<Fuchs> darf ich mal ls -l  auf diese Datei sehen? 
<apricot> Fuchs: https://webdav.smartdrive.web.de	/media/smartdrive	davfs	rw,user,noauto 0       0
<apricot> sorry ...
<apricot> Fuchs: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2011-01-05 14:37 mount.davfs -> /usr/sbin/mount.davfs
<apricot> müsste eigentlich gehen
<Fuchs> apricot: nein, symlinks haben immer rwx fuer alle
<Fuchs> apricot: ls -l auf das Linkziel
<apricot> Fuchs, drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1192 2005-09-03 18:17 smartdrive
<apricot> Gruppe root !! das wirds wohl sein :)
<Fuchs> aeh, 
<Fuchs> erstens: wie kommst Du auf smartdrive? 
<Fuchs> zweitens: nein
<Fuchs> /usr/sbin/mount.davfs  << den wollte ich 
<apricot> ist ein Ordner in /media
<apricot> ach so...
<Fuchs> und ein mount in nautilus ist etwas anderes als ein mount in der Konsole, 
<Fuchs> den magst Du also mal noch ausprobieren, der gibt ggf. auch mehr Informationen
<apricot> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2011-01-05 14:37 /sbin/mount.davfs -> /usr/sbin/mount.davfs
<Fuchs> ...
<Fuchs> noch mal
<dadrc> (hihihi)
<Fuchs> /usr/sbin/mount.davfs  << den wollte ich 
<apricot> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 126624 2010-05-17 21:26 /usr/sbin/mount.davfs
<Fuchs> gut, da darf der User. Es wird nicht in seinem $PATH sein, aber er darf. 
<apricot> wenn ich in der Konsole gemountet hab (sudo mount ...) dann ist der webdav-Ordner auch im Nautilus vorhanden
<Fuchs> und wenn Du in der Konsole als normaler User zu mounten versuchst, und zwar wenn es _noch nicht_ schon gemountet ist? 
<apricot> dann gibts einen Fehler: /sbin/mount.davfs: / ist das Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers kernoops. Du kannst im Home-Verzeichnis eines anderen Benutzers kein Dateisystem einhängen
<Fuchs> siehe dazu: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/problem-mit-davfs2/
<apricot> ok, danke
<Fuchs> respektive, besseR: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/webdav
<apricot> ok
<Fuchs> im Detail: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/webdav#Fehler-Home-Verzeichnis-des-Benutzers-kernoops
<apricot> super  :)
<fornext> wenn ich mit convert ein pdf in Bilder umwandele, dann wird so nummeriert: 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11 ... usw. Wenn ich aber ebenfalls mit convert Bilder in ein PDF umwandele, dann wird folgende Sortierung verlangt: 01,02,03,04,05,06,07,08,09,10,11 ... usw. Kann man das ändern?
<fornext> das ist nämlich irgendwie doof.
<apricot> Fuchs, jawoll - danke das hats voll gebracht - jetzt gehts auch mit webdav  :)
<pog> wo werden eigentlich die zwischenfiles fuer Flash deponiert? Hab das gefuehl ich hab zu wenig Platz auf meinem (alten) rechner. Die Musik bricht staendig ab. (obwohl df / zeigt noch etwas an freiem Platz)
<pog> ja df -h / zeigt immerhin noch 300MB
<dauerflucher> pog: die landen eigentlich ein fach in /tmp
<drcrazy> moin , gibt es irgendwo eine liste der unterstützten Mini PCI-E Netzwerkkarten ? möchte mir eine BCM92046 für Ubuntu 10.04 64bit kaufen
<dadrc> ,hcl? drcrazy 
<shetlandpony> drcrazy: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<dadrc> wenn, dann da
<drcrazy> danke
<leszek> hi
<Blackace`> hi
<Blackace`> ich habe folgendes problem und zwar verbindet mein wlan nur auf den router und nicht auf den repeater... die verbindung wird erst mit 5 balken angezeigt ( der repeater) aber sobald ich verbunden bin nurnoch 1 balken
<Blackace`> wenn ich allerdings die windows partition starte geht es prima und ich hab 5 balken
<Blackace`> hat jemand eine idee was ich machen kann?
<leszek> Blackace`: und die Daten über den Repeater und dein wlan chip geben
<leszek> *uns
<Blackace`> wlan chip is atheros ar5000 der repeater is ein tp-link wa601g und router fritzbox
<leszek> verschlüsselung ?
<Blackace`> wep
<leszek> schau mal ob der repeater auf nem channel sendet der vielleicht schon zu voll ist
<Blackace`> wie gesagt wenn ich windows starte hab ich 0 probs da geht es über den repeater
<Blackace`> und alle anderen rechner gehen auch über den repeater
<leszek> wie siehts mit powermanagement aus, hast du mit dem wlan chip auch sonst verbindungsprobleme oder nur im zusammenhang mit dem repeater ?
<Blackace`> nur mit dem repeater
<Blackace`> hab heute schon den ganzen tag im netz gesucht aber nix gefunden
<Blackace`> versteh es halt net weils bei windows geht
<leszek> hmm... dann schätze ich irgendwas am repeater könnte falsch eingestellt sein oder der network-manager am pc macht probleme, schon mal manuelles iwconfig versucht ?
<Blackace`> muss ja dann an ubuntu liegen
<leszek> Blackace`: nein muss es nicht
<leszek> es kann trotzdem am repeater liegen 
<Blackace`> iwconfig die ausgabe willst haben?
<leszek> wie gesagt check die channels mal und/oder versuche per iwconfig eine verbindung herzustellen
<leszek> nein ich will keine iwconfig ausgabe
<Blackace`> muss der repeater und der router ne unterschiedliche eesid haben?
<leszek> Blackace`: das sollten sie würde ich mal sagen
<bekks> ,Paketbau? bekks 
<shetlandpony> bekks, Paketbau ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketbau - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bullgard> Wozu benötigt Banshee eine Dateisystem-Warteschlange?
<Blackace`> also bin nochmal alle einstellungen jetzt aber repeater durchgegangen und is alles so wie es sollte
<gugaua> gibt es eine einfache möglichkei irssi zu installieren?
<Fuchs> ,paketverwaltung? gugaua 
<shetlandpony> gugaua, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<Fuchs> kurz: sudo apt-get install irssi
<k1l> ,irssi? gugaua 
<shetlandpony> gugaua, irssi ist ein IRC Client fuer die Console. Informationen findet man auf http://irssi.org, http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Irssi
<Fuchs> lang gesagt: lies den Artikel, das Vorgehen ist naemlich fuer fast alle Programme gleich
<gugaua> ok darauf hätte ich auch kommen können :) ich hab nur im ubuntu software center geschaut und auf der irssi seite keine debian/ubuntu version gefunden
<k1l> gugaua: und das ist kein windows. man lädt nicht einfach irgendwo irgendwas runter und installiert das dann irgendwie und hat keine ahnung, was da eigentlich passiert. da kannst du auch win nutzen und dich wundern, warum du viren hast.
<gugaua> das ist ja schon fast eine beleidigung ich benutze linux schon seit minderstens 4 jahren
<gugaua> ich hab mich schon mit arch linux opensuse etc. beschääftigt
<Deem> gugaua: und dann weißt du nicht, wie man ein Paket ohne Paketverwaltung installiert? o_O
<k1l> wie du meinst.
<Deem> s/Paketverwaltung/Softwarecenter/
<shetlandpony> deem meant: gugaua: und dann weißt du nicht, wie man ein Paket ohne Softwarecenter installiert? o_O
<gugaua> ._. ich hab halt nicht daran gedacht
<gugaua> doch man muss es kompilieren
<Deem> o_O
<gugaua> was?
<bekks> Seit wann denn das?
<Deem> wenn du ohne softwarecenter installierst heißt dasn icht, dass du automatisch kompilieren musst
<gugaua> naja manchaml ist es nötig
<gugaua> ich muss halt die im normalfall das archiv herunterladen
<bekks> Nenne mir mal ein einziges Paket, bei dem das so ist bitte.
<Fuchs> und selbst wenn man es kompiliert, dann macht man daraus ein Paket und installiert das dann, 
<gugaua> naja bei irssi oder?
<gugaua> da gibts kein deb
<Fuchs> und koenntet ihr das bitte irgendwo sonst ausdiskutieren, bevorzugt irgendwo ganz weit fernt, notfalls #ubuntu-de-offtopic? Danke. 
<gugaua> auf der hp
<Deem> gugaua: doch
<k1l> gugaua: nochmal: warum website?
<gugaua> http://irssi.org/download#binaries
<Deem> Fuchs: gute idee =)
<bekks> aptitude install irssi
<Fuchs> gugaua: es ist in den Ubuntu Standardrepositories _und_ auf deren Seite
<k1l> gugaua: nimm das, was ubuntu mitbringt. ende aus
<gugaua> weil ich es nicht im ubuntu softwqare center gefunden habe
<Fuchs> gugaua: lies die Dir gegebenen Artikel bitte, da ist sogar direkt ein apt:/ Link drauf
<Deem> gugaua: apt-cache search irssi oder aptitude search irssi
<gugaua> schau ich hab gesagt das ich vergessen habe mit apt-get das zu machen
<gugaua> ich hab die konsole vergessen
<gugaua> und deswegen bin ich halt auf diese idee gekommen
<Fuchs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=irssi&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all  << 
<gugaua> genau wie bei webmin
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/5seqdpp
 * Deem glaubt, dass das gleich ausartet.
<gugaua> ja das galub ich auch ich fühl mich ein bisschen verar***
<dadrc> irssi ist übrigens im Softwarecenter, man muss nur sinnvoll danach suchen.
<gugaua> ich hab nur irssi geschrieben
<gugaua> darauf kommen 30 pidgin plugins und smuxi
<dadrc> Hab's gerade nur auf Englisch da, aber: "Show 22 technical items"
<gugaua> und was hast du gesucht weilich finds nicht ich hab mich eben aufs software center verlasen das nächste mal schau ich mal bei synaptic vorbei und im terminal sonst werd ich hier von euch fertig gemacht weil ich mich wie ein noob benommen hab ._.
<jokrebel> gugaua: Hier steht im Softwarcenter beim Suchstring "irssi" irssi an 1ter Stelle.
<dadrc> gugaua, einfach nach irssi, und dann unten auf besagten Link geklickt.
<gugaua> wie kann ich einen screenshot am leichtesten schicken?
<mgolisch> evtl nicht alle repos aktiviert?
<Deem> gugaua: also mal ganz erlich, wenn man 4 jahre mit linux arbeitet/etc sollte man das terminal aber kennen
<gugaua> doch doch
<mgolisch> glaub nicht das irssi in main ist
<Fuchs> mgolisch: es ist in main
<jokrebel> gugaua: http://imageshack.us/
<mgolisch> okay ich hab nix gesagt
<mgolisch> dieses softwarecenter ist eh muell
<mgolisch> find ich zumindest
<gugaua> SO ICH HAB GESAGT UND ES TUT MIR LEID ICH HABS VERGESSEN OK VERGESSEN ICH HABS VERGEEEEEEESEN TUT MIR LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEID AAAAAAAAAAAAAA ICH WERD WAHNSINNIG
<Fuchs> gugaua: mach caps aus. 
<gugaua> verdammt ich kann nicth mehr
<gugaua> ist es so schwer zu verstehen
<gugaua> ?
<Deem> gugaua:  /quit :)
<gugaua> ._.
<jokrebel> ,enter? gua
<shetlandpony> gua: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<jokrebel> ,enter? gugaua
<shetlandpony> gugaua: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<gugaua> wollt ihr mich jetzt endgültig fertig machen?
<Fuchs> also
<Fuchs> ich sage es jetzt noch mal freundlich: bitte schiebt persoenliche Differenzen in einen anderen Kanal. 
<Fuchs> Hier ist Support. Das Problem wurde bereits mit den ersten drei Links behoben. 
<gugaua> ich hab bitte nocht damit angefangen
<Fuchs> Ich will keine Angriffe mehr sehen, kein Caps Lock, und keine Zeilen, die nur noch aus smileys bestehen. 
<gugaua> wen greife ich an?
<Fuchs> gugaua: ich sage schluss. Diskutier das woanders. 
<Deem> gugaua: ich geb dir einen Tipp. Leg dich nicht mit Fuchs an. Wenn du weiter diskutieren willst. #ubuntu-de-offtopic, bitte
<gugaua> darf ich privat diskutieren?
<Fuchs> das musst Du mit den Leuten besprechen, die Du privat ansprechen willst. Hier im Kanal will ich nichts mehr sehen. 
<jokrebel> gn8
<Check> abend zusammen gibt es überhaupt eine möglichkeit maverick netbook auf einem t4010 fujitsu mit 855gm chip zu installieren? so das es auch stabil läuft?
<dauerflucher> Check: ich gehe davon aus, dass es dafür diverse lösungsansätze geben mag
<Check> sitz schon den ganzen tag drann und im moment bootet er zwar in den netbook modus aber wenn ich mit der maus auf die linke menue leiste geh, wird der bildschirm schwarz und baut sich neu auf!
<Check> das habe ich gefunden [drm:intel_prepare_page_flip] *ERROR* Prepared flip multiple times denke es hängt da mit zusammen
<dauerflucher> Check: dann würde ich sehr empfehlen die desktopeffekte zu deaktivieren
<dauerflucher> ouh, sekunde… maverick hat schon unity und braucht die 3d-beschleunigung!?
<Check> im netbook?
<k1l> die tage war einer hier, der bei omgbuntu was mit 2d unity hatte. müsstest mal das log durchsuchen
<Check> also das pack ? ubuntu-netbook-efl-default-settings 
<dauerflucher> Check, oder du versuchst es mit der unity 2d test-version
<Check> wie mach ich das?
<Check> dachte das wäre das pack für 2d
<dauerflucher> Check: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/unity-2d-gets-a-ppa/
<Check> wenn man es nur installieren muß dann hat es leider nichts gebracht. :-( aber danke
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-10
<sl33py> Ich hab mal ne frage.
<sl33py> Unrar-free erkennt nicht die einzelnen packete, kann ich die mit "cat" z.B. in ein file umschreiben z.B. so: cat rar.file1 rar.file2 > rar.file, ist das möglich?
<dauerflucher> sl33py: for loop
<dauerflucher> for i in *.rar; do unrar ${i}; done
<dauerflucher> asooo
<dauerflucher> sry
<sl33py> @ dauerflucher, bisschen ausfühlicher bitte.
<dauerflucher> sl33py: is falsch, was ich vorgeschlagen habe
<dauerflucher> sl33py: unrar müsste das aber können, also das andere paket
<dauerflucher> unrar-nonfree
<sl33py> ja das weis ich ja, nur mit unrar-free interessierts mich.
<sl33py> unrar-nonfree geht so: unrar e file  und dann wohin.
<sl33py> nur mit unrar-free entpackt er mir immer nur ein file und ich versuche das halt zu lösen.
<dauerflucher> sl33py: soweit ich die 6 threads gerade überblicke, kann unrar-free das einfach net
<sl33py> ja ich mein, mit einer anderen funktion müsste man doch mehrere files in eines verschieben können und dann das file entpacken.
<sl33py> meine frage ist halt ob "cat" dafür die richtige funktion ist?
<sl33py> Ok, danke dir. bn fündig geworden.
<sl33py> falls du es selber suchst, hier ganz unten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cat
<dauerflucher> sl33py: sag bescheid, wenn das funktioniert… ich bin bei rar da nicht unbedingt überzeugt von
<sl33py> moment ich teste es sofort
<dauerflucher> sl33py: also nicht nur das zusammenführen, sondern auch das entpacken ;)
<sl33py> ja klar
<dAnjou> rapidshare is schon scheiße
<dAnjou> immer diese aufgeteilten dateien
<dAnjou> und dann noch in rar gepackt
<sl33py> ich benutz usenet, mit unrar-nonfree gehts ja.
<sl33py> hat jemand zufällig ein kleines skript um rar files zusammenzufügen mit cat?
<dauerflucher> cat *.rar >full.rar?
<ryu> dann hoff, dass reihenfolge so ist, wie du sie dir denkst :D
<dauerflucher> ansonsten, array!?
<sl33py> gut es funktioniert.
<Guest49960> #berlin
<[Ubuntufreak]> habe qt3 habe eine form1 gemacht bin anfänger und möchte es abspeichern aber er macht nur die endung .ui  ich möchte es aber so abspeichern das man es ausführen kann .
<sl33py> morgen , welche dateien werden nochmal in /tmp abgelegt?
<sash_> sl33py: temporäre
<sl33py> Die werden bei enem neustart gelöscht oder?
<sash_> uhm... je nachdem. kann ich dir für ubuntu nicht sagen
<sl33py> Im wiki gabs mal einen artikel zum dateisystem, kennt den zufällig einer ich finde den im moment leider nicht.
<sash_> ehm? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystem
<sl33py> ok ich hab mich berschrieben, sry.
<sl33py> ich mein die Verzeichnisse die hinter / kommen, da gabs auf ubuntuusers eine Seite die alles erklärt hat was dort liegt und warum.
<sash_> sl33py: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur
<sl33py> jo, vielen dank dafür
<oIIi> hallo, wie kann ich es am besten anstellen ein unter /media/ gemountetes Laufwerk, für alle Ftp Benutzer freizugeben, ohne diese weiter als ihr Homeverzeichnis rauszulassen?
<sash_> oIIi: das mit dem einsperren ist schon fertig? wenn ja, probiers mal mit symlinks. ich weiss aber nicht, ob das funktioniert
<tm> oIIi: ich würde das mit einem " mount --bind " machen
<oIIi> laut der offiziellen Stellungnahme von den proftpd Entwicklern kann dieses "Problem" tatsächlich nur mit mount --bind gelöst werden, da symlinks mit gechrooteten usern nicht funktioniert
<tm> genau so ist es
<sash_> ok, das wusste ich eben nicht. not an ftp-user/admin :)
<oIIi> ok danke, ich werds dann so machen
<_sascha> Hi, ich benutze vpn unter ubuntu, habe damit aber ein problem (pptp). kann ich irgendwie eine reihenfolge in meinen interfaces definieren, so dass by default alle anfragen über das interface wlan0 gehen und wenn wlan0 scheitert, er es über ppp0 versucht?
<tm> _sascha: dazu müßtest du das routing so anpassen, das es zwei routen gibt mit unterschiedlichen metriken, ob das im ubuntuusers wiki oder im englischen wiki steht weiss ich nicht, müßtest mal nachsehen - oder einfach man route und im worldwideweb sollten auch genug beispiele zu finden sein 
<_sascha> ok, danke... mal schaun ob sich was finden lässt
<wotix> Irgendwie funktioniert bei mir der Autostart von sshfs nicht. Ich habe unter Einstellungen->Startprogramme folgendes eingetragen "sshfs wotix@server:/home/wotix/Downloads ~/torrents" . Tippe ich diesen Befehl in ein Terminal, klappt auch alles.
<bullgard4> Welche Prozessnamen gibt '~$ ps aux' in eckigen Klammern aus?
<wotix> bullgard4, meinst du mich?
<bullgard4> wotix: Kommt keine Meldung in /var/öog/messages?
<wotix> dort habe ich noch nicht nachgesehen, mache ich grade
<bullgard4> wotix: Meine Frage: "Welche Prozessnamen gibt '~$ ps aux' in eckigen Klammern aus?" war nicht speziell an Dich gerichtet.
<wotix> also ich kann im log nichts finden... strg+f + "SSHFS" findet auch nichts
 * Deem hat mit ps aux gar keine eckigen klammern
<_sascha> wotix: wirst du da evtl nachm passwort gefragt?
<wotix> ja, aber nur nach dem Schlüsselbund-PW
<_sascha> ist das im autostart schon initalisiert?
<tm> bullgard4: das sind kernel threads
<wotix> ich hab dwn pw Ordner Login zur Vorgabe gemacht (stand irgendwo im wiki, dass so der Schlüsselbund beim Login entsperrt wird)
<_sascha> versuchs mal mit rsa key authentifizierung ... dann brauchst du kein passwort
<wotix> fürs wlan etc klappt das auch
<wotix> als für ssh brauche ich kein pw... eben nur einmal für den Schlüsselbund, danach klappt es ohne
<wotix> oder is da schon was faul? oO
<wotix> unter "eigene schlüssel" scheint der für ssh zu liegen....
<wotix> kann ich den einfach mit in den login Ordner packen?!
<wotix> scheinbar ist es nicht so einfahc "Unbekannter Schlüsseltyp oder falsches Datenformat."
<bullgard4> tm: Danke!
<wotix> ob es wohl klappt, wenn ich als Passwort für diesen (ssh-)Schlüsselbund einfach nichts eingebe?!
<Fuss-im-Ohr> moin
<apricot> ich hätt gern mal einen Tipp wie ich am Besten einen 'smartdrive-Ordner' bei meinem Provider (web.de) synchronisieren kann.
<Beaver> test
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Durch Klicken des Symbols in der linken unteren Ecke auf dem unteren Panel kann man den Desktop sichtbar machen. Wie kann man sich eine dazu äquivalente Tastenkombination einrichten?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: CTRL+ALT+D druecken
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: gibt es schon -> Win + D ist es
<Fuchs> aber abgesehen davon
<Fuchs> ,Tastenkuerzel? bullgard4 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss nichts ueber Tastenkuerzel, ich assoziiere aber LinEAK und Tilda damit
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Tastenkürzel  so halt
<elFidel> jmd ne ahnung welchen bot und script im falle shetlandpony zum einsatz kommt? eggdrop mit nem bestimmten learn/info script?
<Fuchs> Frickelpit: sicher, dass Meta4 und nicht Ctrl+Alt?   Win+D ist Windows 
<Frickelpit> Fuchs: gerade hier getestet 10.10
<Fuchs> Frickelpit: okay, dann haben die das geaendert
<elFidel> ctrl+alt+d sollte tun
<Fuchs> elFidel: frag sysdef 
<elFidel> Fuchs: betreibt der den bot?
<Fuchs> ja
<Frickelpit> ctrl+alt+D geht nicht mehr
<Deem> elFidel: /whois shetlandpony 
<elFidel> ok danke
<Deem> Frickelpit: unter 10.04 tut ctrl+alt+D noch sehr gut
<Deem> dafür geht win+d nicht
<Frickelpit> Deem: wie Fuchs schon sagte, es wurde dann geändert anscheinend
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, das Tastenkuerzel ist ueber obigen Link aenderbar, wenn nicht, so ist es in apps -> metacity -> global_keybindings  unter show desktop 
<Fuchs> und da steht sonst auch, welches aktuell aktiv ist
<Deem> Frickelpit: möglich
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Ich war gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, daß es dafür schon eine vordefinierte Tastenkombination geben könnte. --  Danke!
<georg> Guten Tag.
<georg> Weis jemand warum in maverik die CPU Last so hoch ist?
<bullgard4> georg: 'Das ist nure bei Dir so.
<georg> Ich hab mich schon bei ubuntuuser informiert.
<georg> Ja ok nur bei mir so, aber warum?
<bullgard4> georg: So? Und die sagen, daß sei generell so?
<georg> liegt das an der neuen Grafikkarte?
<KojiroAK> georg: schau mal mit top, was da cpu braucht.
<bullgard4> georg: Bitte in ein Terminal eingeben: ' ~$ top'. Sag uns, welche Prozesse die höchste CPU-Last bei Dir haben.
<georg> top im Terminal eingeben,ja?
<bullgard4> ja
<KojiroAK> georg: jep
<waza-ari> Hey all, ich habe ein Laptop mit einer Intel integrierten Grafikkarte. Ich hab mein 24" Monitor via HDMI angeschlossen und auch direkt auf beiden Monitoren das selbe Bild. ich würde nun gerne beide Bildschirme verwenden können. also nicht clonen. Für die Intel-Graka habe ich aber kein Tool wie bei NVidia gefunden, und die integrierte GT540 ist wegen NVidia unter Linux nicht nutzbar...
<georg> ok hab ich top
<bullgard4> georg: Bitte in ein Terminal eingeben: ' ~$ top'. Sag uns, welche Prozesse die höchste CPU-Last bei Dir haben.
<georg> root update-apt-xapi
<waza-ari> Vergesst meine Frage, ich habs selbst hinbekommen.
<georg> 88,4% Prozessorlast
<bullgard4> georg: Sag uns, welche Prozesse die höchste CPU-Last bei Dir haben.
<georg> skype
<bullgard4> georg: update-apt-xapi verbraucht viel Last. Das hört aber nach einer Stunde süätestens auf.
<bullgard4> spätestens
<georg> was für testens?
<bullgard4> georg: Skype kenne ich nicht. Das ist ein proprietäres Programm.
<bullgard4> spätestens
<georg> ok und was ist das nun fürn Prozess?
<bullgard4> update-apt-xapi ist ein Prozess, der Deine Programmpaketverwaltung aktualisiert. Eine Datenbank wird neu geordnet.
<nevchen> hallo
<nevchen> ich hab ein paar problemchen mit ubuntu 10.10
<bullgard4> ich auch
<nevchen> das erste: ich würde gerne wieder tvtime zum laufen bringen
<nevchen> aber wie kann ich overlay ausschalten
<nevchen> xorg.conf ist ja nicht mehr da
<k1l> nevchen: xorg.conf kann man anlegen. wird dann auch beachtet
<k1l> obs da mittlerweile was geschickteres gibt weiss ich aus dem stehgreif nicht
<georg> so terminal geschlossen
<nevchen> k1l:  wie denn anlegen? 
<nevchen> <-- ist einfach seit 2005 gewöhnt in der xorg.conf rumzuschribseln :/
<k1l> nevchen: selber eine erstellen und dort eintragen was du brauchst
<k1l> rechte setzen und beim xrestart wird sie beachtet
<nevchen> k1l:  gabs da nicht mal so ein config tool mit dem man eine erstellen konnte?
<nevchen> bullgard4:  was für probleme hast du denn mit?
<k1l> nevchen: gute frage. ich kenn das nur vom nvidia treiber
<georg> Gforce210 Grafikkarte unter ubuntu10.10 optimieren?
<bullgard4> nevchen: Andere :-) . Mein 10.10-Rechner kann keinen Winterschlaf mehr seit dem letzten Kernelupdate.
<KojiroAK> Nach was muss ich suchen, wenn ich mit einem Live-USB-Stick eine externe Festplatte nutzen will?
<KojiroAK> Also Linux von Live-Stick booten und dann ein externes Laufwerk anhängen.
<bullgard4> KojiroAK: Wenn Du GNOME hast, dann im oberen Panel nach dem Applet "Disk Mounter".
<KojiroAK> bullgard4: Das Problem ist, wenn man von einem Live-Stick bootet, denkt Ubuntu alle sachen an USB-Ports seien CDs.
<bullgard4> KojiroAK: auf Deutsch "pLATTEN EINBINDEN"
<bullgard4> KojiroAK: auf Deutsch "Platten einbinden".
<nevchen> k1l:  ich hab da eine anleitung gefunden, ich probiers mal aus und sag obs geklappt hat, wenn ja aktualisiere ich den wiki artikel
<KojiroAK> bullgard4: Das einbinden wäre kein Problem, wenn Ubuntu das Zeug nicht für CDs halten würde.
<KojiroAK> bullgard4: Aber es gibt eine Möglichkeit, dass Ubuntu schnallt, dass es sich bei dem Gerät nicht um eine Festplatte handelt.
<KojiroAK> s/Festplatte/CD/
<shetlandpony> kojiroak meant: bullgard4: Aber es gibt eine Möglichkeit, dass Ubuntu schnallt, dass es sich bei dem Gerät nicht um eine CD handelt.
<k1l> KojiroAK: mount ist dein freund. und es kann auch daran liegen, was auf der platte ist.
<bullgard4> KojiroAK: Ah! (Hatte ich noch selbst probiert.) --  Vielleicht mit dem Befehl "mount"?
<nevchen> k1l:  erstmal thx :)
<nevchen> bis hoffentlich gleich
<k1l> nevchen: viel erfolg
<KojiroAK> k1l: Ah, gut, hatte mal versucht meinen UMTS-Stick anzustecken, als ich von USB gebootet habe. Und den hat es nicht erkannt. 
<georg> Wie optimiert man die Grafikkarte.
<Frickelpit> ?
<Minipluto> Chiptuning?
<Frickelpit> eine grafikkarte kann man nicht „optimieren“
<georg> Ich meine compix
<georg> compixeinstellungen die zu meiner Gforce210 1GB DD2 RAM passt
<k1l> georg: was meinst du mit optimieren? wenn du mehr leistung willst mach compiz aus
<Frickelpit> es heißt compiz
<Minipluto> compiz an = automatisch unoptimal ;)
<georg> ok Grafikleistung erhöhen = compiz aus?
<georg> und wie schalte ich compiz aus? Konsolen komando?
<rumpe1> georg, system-einstellungen-erscheinungsbild-grafischer firlefanz
<Minipluto> grafischer firlefanz = Visuelle Effekte
<georg> aha habs gefunden, danke
<rumpe1> genau... so hieß das >
<georg> gut
<Minipluto> in der Konsole sollte es auch mit „metacity --replace“ bzw. „compiz --replace“ funktionieren
<georg> ich habe visuelle Effekte ausgeschaltet.
<Frickelpit> bitte jeweils mit einem & disown dahinter, damit es das terminal überlebt
<georg> jetzt neustart?
<Frickelpit> wozu?
<rumpe1> für das windows-like-feeling ^^
<georg> Ach gehts auch ohne, gut. Nee Windows hab ich nicht.
<frailty> Hallo! ich habe Ubuntu 10.04 und möchte meine 2. Festplatte (sda1) beim Boot mounten. Habe schon Storage Device Manager und MountManager probiert, aber es funktioniert nicht. (bin absoluter anfänger)
<elFidel> fstab?
<frailty> hab ich mich noch nicht rangewagt
<elFidel> frailty: dann les dich da am besten mal ein - das wiki sollte diesbezueglich sicher infos parat haben
<k1l> ,fstab? frailty 
<shetlandpony> frailty, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> frailty: lies dich in ruhe ein. auch den artikel über mount. im wiki ist eigentlich alles beschrieben, was du wissen musst. wenn es an einer stelle hakt, komm mit einer konkreten frage her, dann hilft man dir.
<frailty> ah, danke
<andreas___> hallo! ich hab grad ein upgrade unter 10.10 gemacht wobei chrome und das flash plugin aktualisiert wurden und seitdem stürzt mir das plugin immer ab, gibts dazu schon ne lösung?
<tm> andreas___: was heisst denn ein upgrade unter 10.10 gemacht, wo drauf?
<andreas___> tm, einfach nur aktualisierungen holen, also kein distributionsupgrade
<elFidel> andreas___: ich verwende flash via launchpad-ppa - tut sehr stabil der spaß. Vielleicht holft der weg ja
<elFidel> andreas___: in kurz: du hast ein simples 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade auf ner bestehenden 10.10 install durchgeführt & seitdem probleme' right?
<tm> andreas___: du könntest evtl. das flash plugin nochmal installieren, oder deinstallieren und dann wieder installieren
<andreas___> elFidel: korrekt, oder um genauer zu sein hab ich aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade gemacht
<elFidel> andreas___: derart infos helfen typischerweise mehr wie der einstiegssatz -nur drum die nachfrage ;)
<andreas___> tm: das hilft leider nicht
<dadrc> andreas___, 64 Bit?
<andreas___> gibts bei ubuntu sowas wie incoming.debian.org?
<andreas___> dadrc: nee, 32 bit
<tm> andreas___: schade, dann würd ich mal im launchpad nachsehen
<dadrc> hm, ok. Dann hab ich nichts gesagt.
<andreas___> tm: danke für den tipp das werd ich mir mal ansehen
<andreas___> dachte halt das wäre vielleicht ein bekanntes problem in der aktualisierung
<andreas___> das sind jetzt übrigens die versionen chromium 9.0.597.94~r73967-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 und flash 10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.10.1
<andreas___> hab jetzt wieder das alte flash 10.1.102.65 drauf, das funktioniert, das neue 10.2.152.27 nicht
<c_korn> hallo, ich habe das problem, dass ein video, was ich mit recordmydesktop aufgenommen und mit mencoder konvertiert habe, nach der konvertierung zu schnell läuft
<agentsoul> Chromium 9.0.597.94 (73967) Ubuntu 10.10 flashplugin-installer 10.2.152.27 Seit dem Update von Flash und Chromium stürzt das Flash Plug-In bei jeder Seite mit Flash ab.
<agentsoul> Haben andere auch das Problem und evtl. eine Lösung?
<k1l> agentsoul: hatten wir eben erst. scheint wohl nen problem mit dem flash zu geben.
<k1l> <andreas___> hab jetzt wieder das alte flash 10.1.102.65 drauf, das funktioniert, das neue 10.2.152.27 nicht
<agentsoul> *##+*!!!*** ... Was halt so in Comicsprechblasen steht.
<agentsoul> Bedankt, hab jetzt auch die alte Version erzwungen.
<sl33py_0x15> also bei mir klappt das neue flash, wunderbar. 
<derLars> Moin
<derLars> ich habe mit eine synchronisation unter unison eingerichtet. dabei synchronisiere ich daten aus dem linux filesystem und einem USB stick mit fat irgendwas. wenn ich nun, eine Datei auf dem linux system ändere erkennt unison das auch, aber er kann diese nicht synchronisieren. komischer weise, kann er nur die dateien nicht synchronisieren, die ich unter linux angefasst habe. die rechte habe ich mir mit ls -l angesehen, die bleiben gleich...
<derLars> perms = 0 haben ich ebenfalls schon gesetzt sowie dontchmod = true
<timbuntu> hi hab nen problem mit meinem pc also unter windows stürzt er ab unter ubuntu nicht  bluescreen 0x0000001A (Memory Management)
<timbuntu> erst dachte ich speicher ist defekt/schaden aber  memtest sagt "alles okay"
<derLars> die rechte so gesetzt: find /verzeichnis/ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} +
<timbuntu> ja ich weis bin hier in nem ubuntu chan aber naja will doch den grund finden was es ist :> kann es sein das mit der Festplatte was nicht in Ordnung ist?
<Fuchs> timbuntu: ##windows waere da wohl gescheiter
<Fuchs> derLars: VFAT hat nur ein sehr beschraenktes Rechtemanagement. Kannst Du nicht ein anderes Dateisystem verwenden? 
<derLars> Fuchs: die stelle ich denn fest, welches dateisystem auf dem usb stick ist?
<Fuchs> derLars: mount, wenn es eingebunden ist, oder je nach dem noch fdisk -l 
<nevchen> sagtmal ich würde gerne bei grub ein hintergrundbild haben
<nevchen> habe diese anleitung probiert
<nevchen> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Thema
<derLars> Fuchs: ja es ist vfat
<nevchen> aber er findet kein hintergrundbild
<nevchen> hat jemand eine idee wie ich dem problem auf die schliche kommen kann
<Fuchs> derLars: nimm was gescheiteres
<derLars> Fuchs: ich switche jeden Tag zwischen div PC rum, mal win mal Linux, mal mac. Was kann ich nehmen, damit das alles klappt? z.B. auch weiterhin die portable apps
<Fuchs> derLars: in dem Fall ist VFAT schon nicht schlecht, aber VFAT hat halt so ziemlich gar keine Rechteverwaltung
<Fuchs> derLars: weil die Ext Treiber von Windows sind nicht brauchbar, und dann bleibt nicht mehr so viel, weil die schreibenden NTFS Treiber von Linux sind dafuer nicht geeignet
<jokrebel> hi
<derLars> Fuchs: ist nur seltsam, das unison NUR die Dateien nicht synct die ich unter linux bearbeitet habe. Obwohl die rechte identisch bleiben
<derLars> Das sagt unison mir: new file           modified on 2010-02-23 at 13:09:24  size 32        unknown permissions
<derLars> das forum sagt das gaaaanz unten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/unison abr das habe ich schon gemacht. seltsam!
<bergasche> hallo allerseits, ich hab ein komisches problem mit eine externen HDD auf meinem heim server. habe von meinem desktop pc daten auf besagte externe HDD gesichert und am server gemountet. ein paar dateien sind aber nicht accessible
<bergasche> folgendes spuckts terminal aus
<bergasche> http://pastebin.com/PqAzqVD6
<bergasche> ist eine hdd mit ext3
<bergasche> ich hab das problem jetzt so umgangen dass ich die hdd auf einem netbook gemountet hab und per sshfs die dateien auf den server kopiere. hab da noch eine andere externe hdd mit ext3 angesteckt
<bergasche> ja und die probleme mit den files hab ich nur wenn ich sie am server mounte, nicht am desktop oder netbook
<dasse_> hi ich habe nen paar WLAN Probs mit der 10.04er - habe ndiswrapper, was leider nicht geholfen hat,  installiert und dann auch wieder deinstalliert - nun wird mir allerdings garkeine connection mehr angezeigt und selbst mit "ifconfig -a" find ich wlan0 nichtmehr
<dadrc> dasse_, ist der Chip da, wenn du lspci eingibst?
<dasse_> also da gibt er mir was von wegen "04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)" [ich gehma davon aus, dass der da is] aus
<dasse_> mein wlan ging vor der ndiswrapper sache auch [nur leider sehr instabil]
<dadrc> das ist eine Netzwerkkarte, kein WLAN
<dasse_> hm wie könnte die wlan heißen? :p
<dasse_> "Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)" vielleicht?
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, guck nach, was für ein Chip verbaut ist, der Name wird da dann auftauchen
<dasse_> wie stell ich en fest?
<dasse_> also mit "lspci |grep -i net " find ich nur die beiden oben genannten
<dadrc> In Handbuch deines Laptops wahrscheinlich :>
<dadrc> Ansonsten, kann aber gut sein, 8172 ist ein WLAN-Chip
<dadrc> Angeblich soll die Karte mit dem neuen Lucid-Kernel funktionieren
<Fuchs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Realtek%208172 << 
<dasse_> yo das is der selbe output, den ich auch habe :p
<dasse_> 2.6.32-28 is doch aktuell
<dasse_> oder net?^^
<sl33py_0x15> aktuell wäre 2.6.37 
<sl33py_0x15> aber maverik hat auch nur 2.6.35-25
<sl33py_0x15> und das ist ubuntu 10.10 
<Fuchs> dasse_: ist das ein Lucid? 
<dasse_> jo Lucid 10.04.2 64bit
<Fuchs> wenn ja: 2.6.32.* ist da aktuell, ja
<Fuchs> Du koenntest schauen, ob es mit einem aktuelleren Kernel besser funktioniert, 
<Fuchs> also z.B. mit einem Maverick-Livesystem oder einem Kernel aus einer Fremdquelle, auf eigenes Risiko
<dasse_> jo warum net, mehr zerschießen kann ich eh netmehr :p wo kriegt man kernels her?
<derLars> ganz doofe frage: kate legt mir immer soe eine "Müll" Datei Kopie von einer editierten css an, kann man das verhindern?
<dasse_> oder soll/muss ich direkt 10.10 installieren?
<sl33py_0x15> oder ein backup machen und ein neues system mit ubuntu 10.10 aufsetzen
<RedNose> moin - kann mir mal jemand den unterschied zwichen gnome und gnome-shell erklären?
<Fuchs> dasse_: Du kannst 10.10 als Livesystem nehmen, oder eine Fremdquelle
<Fuchs> ,fremdquelle? dasse_ 
<shetlandpony> dasse_: Das kann passieren wenn man blind alles zur Paketverwaltung hinzufuegt: http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2006/11/20/eine-kleine-geschichte-ueber-fremde-paketquellen/
<Fuchs> oeh
<Fuchs> ,ppa? dasse_ 
<shetlandpony> dasse_: PPA steht fuer "Personal Package Archive". Dort werden also Pakete angeboten, die aus nicht offiziellen Quellen stammen. Dieser Service wird zwar von Launchpad angeboten, die Paket sind aber dennoch als Fremdpakete zu sehen.
<Fuchs> arg. Such im Wiki nach Fremdquellen. 
<UbuntuFlo> hihi
<dasse_> mach ich, danke
<Fuchs> sei Dir einfach bewusst, dass das auf Eigenes Risiko passiert. Solange Du aber _nur_ den Kernel updatest ist es kein Problem, da kannst Du am Anfang in Grub (Shift halten) einfach wieder den alten auswaehlen
<Fuchs> bei einem Upgrade hingegen empfehle ich klar ein Backup 
<dasse_> jo backup hab ich selbstverständlich ;9
<dasse_> ok danke mal, ich check das mal aus, bis später
<Fuchs> dasse_: und pruef noch die Modulblacklists, wenn Du aktuell kein Interface siehst
<Fuchs> dasse_: es kann sehr gut sein, dass die Verwendung von ndiswrapper da etwas gemacht hat. 
<Fuchs> ,blacklist? dasse_ 
<shetlandpony> dasse_: die blacklist (schwarze liste), die unter /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist (globale liste) zu finden ist, bzw. im verzeichnis /etc/modprobe.d/ zu finden sind. diese liste(n) beinhalten kernel-module die beim systemstart nicht automatisch geladen werden sollen. siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardware_blacklist
<Fuchs> da hilft dann naemlich auch ein neuerer Treiber nichts, wenn er nicht geladen wird. 
<dasse_> k ich schau da ma noch rein
<witesoul> hallo zusammen
<witesoul> ich brauche mal kurz nen tipp
<witesoul> wie kann ich dateien mit benutzer teilen??
<witesoul> ich habe es schon mit dem verzeichniss öffentlich versucht aber fehl anzeige
<koegs> usb-stick
<witesoul> so gehts auch xD
<k1l> witesoul: übers netz? im lan? welches OS sind die anderen? 
<witesoul> aber nicht in meinem interesse
<koegs> samba, nfs, scp, rsync, ftp, bla, blub
<witesoul> nein unter 2 benutzern in einer ubuntu installation
<witesoul> also admin hab ich als benutzer und meine frau einen eigenen benutzernamen
<koegs> verzeichnis mit entsprechenden rechten
<witesoul> bei den eigenschaften
<witesoul> ?
<koegs> zum Beispiel
<witesoul> habs gefunden
<witesoul> danke euch
<offermann> Grüß Gott.... mal ne frage.... muß xp unter virtual box welches auf ubuntu installiert ist usb geräte erkennen?
<RedNose> offermann, sollte schon denke ich
<dadrc> VirtualBox 3 kann das nur in Closed-Source-Version
<dadrc> 4 immer, wenn man die Addons installiert
<dadrc> ,virtualbox?
<shetlandpony> dadrc, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dadrc> ,virtualbox? offermann 
<dadrc> .
<shetlandpony> offermann, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<offermann> dadrc,  welche add ons?
<offermann> dad welche genau
<offermann> dadrc, 
<dadrc> offermann, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Benutzung#USB-Geraete-verwenden
<dadrc> Doch kein Addon mehr nötig, nur die Einstellungen... siehe Link.
<offermann> das_grosse_W,  danke erst mal
<offermann> dadrc,  danke erst mal
<das_grosse_W> offermann, kein problem ;)
<susanne_> Tach
<susanne_> Kennt einer eine MöglichkeitFat32 mit Dateien größer als 4Gb pro Datei zu verwalten? Hitergrund ich suche Weg meine Daten so zu sichern, dass es swohl Windows als auch Linux lesen und beschreiben kann.  Ntfs wird zwar unterstützt, aber ist für Datencrash sehr anfällig. Wiederum der ext2-driver für Windows zerstört oftmals die Partitionstabelle. Hat Jemand einen Ratschlag? 
<Frickelpit> nimm ntfs
<susanne_> Frickelpit: Warum?
<Frickelpit> weil es das ist, wonach du suchst
<susanne_> Frickelpit: Hatte oft das Problem, dass wenn Windows nicht ordentlich runterfährt, also die Platte aushängt. Das Linux anschließend nicht drauf zugreifen konnte. Mit der Option Force hat zwar der Zugriff geplappt aber auch nur 50:50, hatte oftmals das Problem das bei den anderen 50% die Daten nicht mehr richtig gelesen wurden.
<susanne_> *geklappt
<Frickelpit> susanne_: ist das eine externe platte?
<susanne_> Frickelpit: Nö, ist eine interne Platte... die später ein externes Gehäuse bekommt. Derzeit sda 1TB(ext4); sdb 500Gb(ext3); sdc 1TB(raw)
<dadrc> Ach ja, weil es noch nicht gesagt wurde, FAT32 unterstützt keine Daten >4GB. Punkt.
<dadrc> *Dateien
<jokrebel> .oO( man könnte die Datei vielleicht aufsplitten )
<susanne_> dadrc: ehm nö stimmt nicht ganz, leider die seite down http://fantec.de/html/de/2/artId/__3292/gid/__500905309053390/article.html So kann LanDrive Ab Firmware V41 bis zu 16GB via LAN
<jokrebel> susanne_: Und das hat mit FAT zu tun? Der Titel läßt da erst mal nicht drauf schließen. IMHO
<Taunix> was hatn die firmware mit dem dateisystem zu tun?
<susanne_> dadrc: Abgesehen davon hat die Aussage das Fat32 nur 4Gb Dateien unterstützt, schon in der Frage gestanden. XD.. es ging um eine Alternative möglichkeit auf Fat32 Dateien Jenseits von 4 GB zu verwalten.
<offermann> also ich raffs nicht was auf der Seite steht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Benutzung#USB-Geraete-verwenden...bekomme immer die meldung : none /mnt/vm-usb usbfs noauto,devgid=<id vboxusers>,devmode=664 0 0bash: id: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<jokrebel> susanne_: wie gesagt/gedacht ….oO( man könnte die Datei vielleicht aufsplitten )
<Taunix> da bleibt halt nur ntfs übrig susanne_ weil windows nix anderes kann
<dadrc> susanne_, es geht nicht. Was in der Firmware getrickst wird, ist was völlig anderes und hat nichts mit FAT32 zu tun. Für mich ist das Thema damit beendet.
<offermann> dadrc,  also ich raffs nicht was auf der Seite steht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Benutzung#USB-Geraete-verwenden...bekomme immer die meldung : none /mnt/vm-usb usbfs noauto,devgid=<id vboxusers>,devmode=664 0 0bash: id: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<susanne_> jokrebel: das habe ich mir auch gedacht, aber wird irgendwie lustig, wenn ich dann den Film abspielen möchte. Nur so als Beispiel. 
<dadrc> offermann, du hast nicht einfach so die Zeile kopiert, oder?
<offermann> die zeilen die da stehen? doch
<dadrc> Du musst die ID schon anpassen
<offermann> wie denn, wenn ich id eingebe, bekomme ich e irre lange zeile angezeigt
<dadrc> Ja... und da steht unter anderem die ID der Gruppe vboxusers drin
<susanne_> dadrc: Das Fat32 keine Dateien größer als 4GB Verwalten kann wusste ich auch so. Echt ich komm mit deiner Art nicht klar. Jedes mal wenn ich den Channel betrette gibt es zoff, weil du dein Senf dazu gibst obwohl du eigentlich garnicht gefragt warst. Mir ist hat von LanDrive bekannt das deren externe Gehäuselösungen auf fat32 16GB pro Datei verwalten können. Daher war meine Überlegung ob man den nicht irgendwie Ticksen k
<susanne_> ann und größer als 16GB verwalten kann... Aber ich bitte dich, ich möchte von dir keine Ratschläge .. das endet wieder nur im Streit 
<offermann> dadrc,  mom ich schau mal
<susanne_> Taunix: Ja ich denke auch das nichts übrig bleibt. Windows versteht zwar mit dem ext2-driver ext2, aber beim handling zerschießt es oftmals die Partiontstabelle .. 
<dadrc> Normalerweise mach ich sowas ja nicht, aber willkommen auf meiner Ignoreliste.
<susanne_> Hat einer von euch evtl. den aktuellen fs-driver im Einsatz? (dich ausgenommen dadrc; aber da ich ja auf deiner ignoreliste bin, siehst ja meine frage nicht :) )
<offermann> dadrc,  sorry hatte telefon....also nach eingabe von id erhalte ich einiges an info, aber keine id
<tm> susanne_: lass bitte provokationen sein und lese dir bitte die channelregeln im topic durch, danke
<dadrc> offermann, ist dein Nutzer denn in der Gruppe vboxusers?
<offermann> dadrc, gid gruppen adm cdrom usw 
<offermann> dadrc,  was ist mit nutzer gemeint...mein name
<dadrc> offermann, ok, machen wir es mal so: Gib mal bitte id ein und pack den gesamten Output in nen Pastebin
<dadrc> ,nopaste? offermann 
<shetlandpony> offermann: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<offermann> dadrc, Paste #335919
<dadrc> offermann, ok. Dein Nutzer ist garnicht in der Gruppe, die du brauchst.
<offermann> dadrc,  und nu?
<dadrc> offermann, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation#Nacharbeit-Benutzer-der-Gruppe-hinzufuegen 
<shetlandpony> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/4sv8ojm | VirtualBox/Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<dadrc> mach das mal.
<susanne_> tm: ich provozieren Niemanden, wenn dann darfst dem guten dadrc das sagen, ich wollte auch unbedingt seine Information über die Tatsache das ich auf seiner Blockliste stehe wissen Zitat: <dadrc> Normalerweise mach ich sowas ja nicht, aber willkommen auf meiner Ignoreliste.
<jokrebel> http://board.gulli.com/thread/579856-fat-32-filesystem-wissensfrage/
<offermann> dadrc,  habs gemacht
<offermann> nochmal id eingeben? dadrc
<dadrc> offermann, dann bitte einmal aus- und wieder einloggen, dann nochmal id eingeben
<dadrc> dann sollte da sowas wie: vboxsusers(123) stehen
<offermann> noch mal paste?
<dadrc> die Nummer kommt dann in die Zeile von vorhin
<offermann> stimmt 123 steht da
<offermann> ah ok ich versuchs
<susanne_> tm: sag hast mich gekickt?
<tm> ,regeln? susanne_ halte dich bitte dadran und lese dir die durch
<shetlandpony> susanne_ halte dich bitte dadran und lese dir die durch: Um eine vernuenftige, gut funktionierende Kommunikation unter allen Chatteilnehmern zu gewaehrleisten, gibt es einige Regeln fuer die Channel hier. Sie sind in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC nachzulesen. Bitte beachte sie.
<offermann> dadrc, mistikus, klappt nicht
<dadrc> offermann, "klappt nicht" ist keine ordentliche Fehlermeldung ;) Was genau machst du und was passiert?
<susanne_> tm: was soll das bitte, ich habe die Regeln nicht verstoßen, und viel mehr habe mit dem quatsch nicht angefangen. Gehören immer zwei dazu, ich bekommt ne Verwarnung wegen Provokation. Dabei habe ich diese netmal angefangen, also wenn du gern austeilst. Dann bitte gerecht verteilt auch an dadrc
<offermann> dadrc, statt id vboxusers habe ich 123 eigegeben
<dadrc> die 123 war geraten... steht die da wirklich bei dir?
<tm> susanne_: wenn du diskutieren möchtest, joine den #ubuntu-de - in der zwischen zeit setze ich dich auf quiet.
<offermann> dadrc, HIHI NÖ, ICH ÄNDER ES MAL
<tm> öhm, #ubuntu-de-op :)
<offermann> ups sorry
<dadrc> offermann, und die <> müssen natürlich auch weg.
<offermann> dadrc, oh man ja bin halt anfänger mom ich versuchs
<dadrc> offermann, kein Problem, jeder fängt mal klein an.
<dadrc> Solange du was dabei lernst, ist alles gut :)
<offermann> dadrc, Paste #335929
<dadrc> offermann, was ist das und wo kommt es her?
<beaver74> ich denke mal das 10% des Channels heute noch Döner essen wird :)
<beaver74> ups
<beaver74> :)
<beaver74> Mahlzeit!
<offermann> das das kam nach eingabe von : # usb nach virtualbox durchschleifen none /mnt/vm-usb usbfs noauto,devgid=<id vboxusers>,devmode=664 0 0 natürlich id geändert und <> wegelassen
<offermann> dadrc, 
<dadrc> offermann, nicht eingeben, in die im Wiki-Artikel angegebene Datei einfügen. Bitte lies den Abschnitt ganz.
<offermann> aber wird das nicht im terminal eingegeben?
<offermann> dadrc, 
<dadrc> offermann, kommt drauf auf, welchen Editor du benutzt. Als Anfänger würd ich dir eher empfehlen, die Datei per "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" zu öffnen
<offermann> dadrc,  jetzt wirds langsam immer schwerer wie und was finde ich und was ist gksu gedit
<offermann> dadrc, das einziste was ich finde, ist ein test editor
<offermann> dadrc,  test=text
<dadrc> offermann, gksu gedit startet gedit (den normalen Texteditor) mit Root-Rechten, was zum Bearbeiten der Datei notwendig ist
<dadrc> Die Zeile von mir kannst du, ohne die Anführungszeichen natürlich, direkt im Terminal eingeben
<offermann> dadrc,  was dagegen, wenn wir eins nach dem anderen machen?
<offermann> dadrc, also gedit ist offen, was nun
<dadrc> offermann, du musst gedit mit Adminrechten starten, das geht über das GUI nicht. Deshalb der Befehl.
<offermann> dadrc,  welchen befehl und wo öffne ich es im terminal?
<Frickelpit> dadrc: qry kurz?
<dadrc> Frickelpit, hau rein
<dadrc> offermann, machen wir es so: Alt-F2 drücken, da gibst du "gksu gedit" ein und drückst Enter
<offermann> dadrc,  hab ich, bekomme aber keine passwortabfrage oder so, ist das normal?
<offermann> dadrc, textedito ist offen
<dAnjou> offermann: das kann passieren, wenn man noch ne root-session offen hat
<dadrc> Dann wird das schon seine Richtigkeit haben, offermann 
<dadrc> offermann, jetzt kannst Du ganz normal die Datei /etc/fstab aufmachen und die Zeile von vorhin einfügen
<offermann> mom telefon
<PrickelPit> hallo zusammen, hat jemand erfahrungen mit sata/usb3 und ubuntu 10.04? wie sieht es mit da mit dem support aus?
<offermann> dadrc, kann es sein, das ich gar kein fstab habe?
<offermann> dadrc,  habs
<k1l> PrickelPit: ich habe keine eigenen erfahrungen, deswegen schau mal in den hcls vorbei oder such im forum danach. da solltest du was finden.
<k1l> ,hcl? PrickelPit 
<shetlandpony> PrickelPit: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<offermann> dadrc,  und wo gebe ich das jetzt ein...
<dadrc> offermann, sei bitte vorsichtig mit der Datei, die ist wichtig. Keine Zeile verändern, von der du  nicht weißt, was sie macht.
<PrickelPit> danke k1l und seelensloses robot-pony 
<dadrc> offermann, wie es in der Wiki steht. Neue Zeile am Ende, das aus der Wiki rein, id anpassen
<offermann> dadrc, also auch das : # usb nach virtualbox durchschleifen ...ja?
<dadrc> offermann, das ist nur ein Kommentar. Den kannst du reinpacken, damit du später weißt, wofür die Zeile darunter gut ist
<offermann> und dann einfach speichen .- ja?
<offermann> speichern
<dadrc> offermann, solange du nichts weiter verändert hast, ja.
<offermann> dadrc,  also es ist vollbracht
<offermann> jetzt schau ich mal im virtulbox - oder?
<dadrc> offermann, na dann, Glückwunsch. Sollte jetzt gehen :)
<offermann> wer weiß :-))
<offermann> dadrc,  tja wie vermutet nix geht
<dadrc> offermann, USB-Gerät abziehen, mal die VM neustarten, USB wieder ran
<offermann> dadrc,  geräte werden erkannt, sind aber grau hintermalt, also nicht zu nutzen
<offermann> dadrc,  ok
<offermann> dadrc,  nö nix mich wunderts nur das die usb maus erkannt wird
<dadrc> offermann, mit deinem System müsste jetzt eigentlich soweit alles stimmen. Da musst du wohl ein bisschen googlen, ob es mit deinem speziellen Gerät Probleme gibt.
<offermann> telefon
<dAnjou> parkplatz
<tm> sendet sowas in den offtopic channel
<Wedelwolf> Frage:
<offermann> dadrc, bevor ich gehe es funktioniert...neustarten war das zauberwort
<Wedelwolf> ich hab eine Festplatte xyz Extern 1tb
<dadrc> offermann, schön :)
<Wedelwolf> jetzt wird doch die festplatte unter /media/1111-2222 oder so ähnlich eingehängt
<offermann> dadrc,  also danke .-)
<dadrc> Und jetzt willst du, dass das Ding einen ordentlichen Namen kriegt beim Einhängen? Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev
<Wedelwolf> dadrc falsch
<Wedelwolf> wenn ich nun irgendwas mit der konsole kopiere
<Deem> Wedelwolf: würdest du aufhören
<Wedelwolf> muss ich als ziel /media/blabla-bla angeben oder den namen?
<Deem> solche 
<Deem> kurzen 
<Deem> sätze zu machen?
<Wedelwolf> Du könntest mir sowas in Zukunft auch höflicher mitteilen. 
<tm> Deem: wie wärs ohne affektieren? sondern einfach nur ein hinweis 
<dadrc> Wedelwolf, was genau meinst du mit Name?
<Wedelwolf> dadrc in meinem fall steht jetzt /media/WSS 1TB in Nautilus
<dadrc> Dann sollte es auch unter dem Namen eingehängt worden sein und du kannst das auch als Ziel angeben
<Wedelwolf> okay... ich wunder mich sowieso wieso die Zahlen nicht mehr angezeigt werden, Aber zur Grundfrage, der name ist ja WSS 1TB, wenn er jetzt /media/1245-1255 wär, würde der immer gleich bleiben? Egal ob ich die HD mal ausschalte oder usb-port wechsle?
<dadrc> Wedelwolf, soweit ich weiß, ja. Das müsste eine ID sein. 
<k1l> ich finde es ist doch ne udev frage
<{susanne}> Was läuft stabiler ntfs3g oder fs-driver. Möchte gerne auf meine Daten, auch von einem Windowsrechner wie auch von Mac zugreifen können.
<Wedelwolf> k1l wie meinen?
<k1l> Wedelwolf: udev ist ein Programm zur Überwachung und Auswertung von hotplug-Ereignissen. Bekommt udev Informationen über ein neues Gerät, wertet es diese anhand frei konfigurierbarer Regeln aus und gibt dem Gerät einen Namen. Anhand dieses Namens ist es dann als neue Gerätedatei im /dev/-Verzeichnis ansprechbar.
<k1l> mehr dazu siehe udev artikel
<LetoThe2nd> {susanne}: wer den exz2ifs-crap benutzt hasst offensichtlich seine daten. reciht das als antwort? :P
<Wedelwolf> Oki.. lass ich mal im hintergrund stehen, ich hab hier ein Neues problem "reinbekommen", mein micro-sd zu SD-adapter wird erkannt, ich kann auch per nautilus drauf zugreifen, bloss: unter gparted  kommt die nachricht, der einhängepunkt könne nicht gefunden werden
<{susanne}> LetoThe2nd: wie was wo habe nicht so ganz verstanden was meinst du?
<LetoThe2nd> {susanne}: ich sagte: wer das stück software namens "ext2ifs" benutzt, welches unter fs-driver.{org?} zur verfügung gestellt wird, hasst offensichtlich seine daten.
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: fullack zum 94000 mal. das sollte ins topic
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: hrhr.
<{susanne}> LetoThe2nd: Habe nur gehört von der mMöglichkeitmit fs-driver unter windows ext2 zu lesen/beschreiben. alallerdings sagt man auch das wind-schlag-mich-tod oder besser fs-driver oft die Patitionstabelle zerschießt. Und welche Daten meinst du?
<LetoThe2nd> gnah. ich sollte nie wieder first-level-fragen beantworten.
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: magst du bitte übersetzen?
<jokrebel> .oO( wo ist die geschweifte klammer / oder: wer denkt sich solche nicks aus? ) Bau/Kauf Dir was das dass per ftp oder so im LAN verteilen kann - alles andere ist bastelei
<sash_> ich bin zu faul geschweifte klammern zu completen/zu schreiben. ist am handy fuenftbelegung
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: naja, ntfs unter nem aktuellen linux ist schon ok.
<tm> jungs, lieb sein - der nick spielt keine rolle - beantwortet die frage oder lasst es
<LetoThe2nd> tm: ok.
<LetoThe2nd> {susanne}: lass die finger von fs-driver-teil-dingens. und leg dir bitte nen anständigen nick zu.
<LetoThe2nd> tm: gut so?
<tm> LetoThe2nd: perfekt :)))
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: das will sie aber ja nicht……
<{susanne}> ehm ... wie war das mit offtopic?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: doch, eigentlich schon.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn ich von dem einen ausdrücklich abrate, heisst das im umkehrschluss dass ntfs3g das geringere übel ist.
<{susanne}> LetoThe2nd: So habe ich das auch aufgefasst, ntfs3g wäre auch von meiner ersten Überlegung das geringere übel. Ein Ftp/ NAS wäre bissel schwer zu transportieren, als wie wenn eine externe Festplatte in ein USB-SATA-Gehäuse zu verbauen. 
<LetoThe2nd> {susanne}: erm. also. falsch an deinem nick sind die dekoklammern. furchtbare angewohnheit von kleinen kids in irgendwelchen social nets. einige clients/tastaturen haben da probleme mit - also sein lassen. und was du bitte auch sein lässt: leute, die du nicht persönlich kennst in ne ecke zerren und anquatschen. macht man auf der strasse nicht, also auch bitte nicht im IRC (->query)
<LetoThe2nd> {susanne}: so ziemlich alles, was mit datenzugriff zu tun hat ist ein geringeres über als ext2ifs. also ist das topic eigentlich bereits mehrfach beantwortet :-)
<LetoThe2nd> s/über/übel/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: {susanne}: so ziemlich alles, was mit datenzugriff zu tun hat ist ein geringeres übel als ext2ifs. also ist das topic eigentlich bereits mehrfach beantwortet :-)
<{susanne}> LetoThe2nd: hier soll man sich nicht offtopic unterhalten, also habe ich eine private nachricht geschickt ... das geht ja soweit ich weiß mit msg ... und zerren anquatschen. ich kann dir nicht wirklich folgen. sollte ich dich gekränkt haben, weil ich nicht im mainchannel offtopic reden wollte, deswegen dich per pmessage angeschrieben habe... so möchte ich mich entschuldigen. 
<LetoThe2nd> {susanne}: akzeptiert, die gründe habe ich genannt, die supportfrage ist beantwortet. also alles gut.
<LetoThe2nd> nächstes ticet! :-)
<Wedelwolf> LetoThe2nd oben wär noch eins von mir :P
<{susanne}> LetoThe2nd: Was den Nick angeht, so habe ich die Problematik nicht gekannt, ich dachte mir nur es sieht irgendwie schicker aus. Mehr habe ich nicht gedacht. Und was sind first-level-fragen??
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: wegen dem plattennamen? gib dem filesystem ein label. wenn das fs kein label hat, nimmt er die UUID als namen, und das sind die kryptischen namen.
<LetoThe2nd> {susanne}: first-level-supporter sind die, die am telefon nach checkliste vorgehen und die gröbsten DAU fragen aussieben. :-)
<dadrc> Ajo, dann lag ich richtig, Wedelwolf. Solange du die Partionen auf der Platte nicht änderst, bleiben die Nummern gleich
<{susanne}> LetoThe2nd: Welche Zeichen kann man den ohne Bedenken bei den Nicks verwenden?
<Wedelwolf> okay gut :) danke
<LetoThe2nd> {susanne}: a-z, A-Z, 0-9
<{susanne}> LetoThe2nd: Und war meine Frage zu dem geringeren Übel so grob?
<{susanne}> LetoThe2nd: Mal davon abgesehen das ich fs-driver nie verwendet habe..
<{susanne}> LetoThe2nd: Sonderzeichen sind also alle nicht erlaubt?
<{susanne}> LetoThe2nd: *ehm korrektur problematisch .. erlaubt eher falsche frage
<Wedelwolf> Ist das nicht immer noch offtopic?
<k1l> {susanne}: es geht weniger um erlaubt oder nicht. es geht 1. um ein tippen ohne sich die finger zu verbiegen und um die netiquette. aber geh doch bitte mal in den offtopic channel für sowas. (auf den invite reagierst du ja nicht)
<LetoThe2nd> {susanne}: die frage nicht, deswegen hab ich ja geantwortet. das nachfragen dann war ... firstlevelmässig :-) aber es wird OT. lassen wirs an der stelle gut sein.
<{susanne}> Wedelwolf: Private message darf ich an Ihn nicht schicken. 
<Wedelwolf> {susanne} Das interessiert mich wenig. Es geht mir eher um Offtopic. 
 * LetoThe2nd übergibt jetzt. also das immer-noch-ticket.
<k1l> {susanne}: privat messages ohne vorher nachzufragen ist unhöflich im freenode. und jetzt ist ende mit OT. 
<{susanne}> k1l: Wenn ich von dem Invite was merken würde... ich benutze erst seit kurzem Xchat .. Irc habe ich auch erst vor 2 Monaten für mich entdeckt.
<mherweg> hi! benutzt hier jemand umtsmon ?
<tm> ,wf? mherweg 
<shetlandpony> mherweg: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<mherweg> ok, umtsmon: wir haben eine ppp0 verbindung aber keine default route und können das ppp0 gegenüber auch nicht pingen
<mgolisch> hast mehrere verbindungen aktiviert?
<sulumar> Moin
<tm> mherweg: man könnte es auch mal ausprobieren den debug mode von umtsmon zu aktivieren und sehen warum es nicht weitergeht...
<mgolisch> dann erzeug halt ne route?
<mgolisch> oder deaktviere mal alle anderen sachen im networkmanager
<DerDui> Nabend zusammen, kennt jemand von euch ein kostenloese programm für videokonferenzen, was plattformübergreifend ist?
<jokrebel> DerDui: hab mal was von teamviewer gehört, der das können soll und für privat kostenlos sei.
<tm> ich mal was von skype, soll auch kostenlos sein :)
<DerDui> skype geht mit video aber nur mit einem partner, ich will ja alle konferenzpartner "sehen"
<DerDui> aber kann der teamviewer echt videokonferenzen?
<bekks> DerDui: Schau doch nach.
<DerDui> bin grad dabei bekks
<_moep_> DerDui: chatroullete? *scnr*
<mherweg> mgolisch: ist das ppp0 gegenüber = default gateway ?
<mherweg> hab ich probiert, hat nicht geholfen
<bekks> mherweg: Das musst Du wissen.
<mgolisch> ist doch dein ding
<bekks> mherweg: Das ist von Provider zu Provider unterschiedlich.
<mgolisch> woher soll ich das wissen
<mherweg> der provider weisse es . ist nicht mein rechner, ich helfe jemandem
<mgolisch> was genau soll das eigentlich werden?
<bullgard> Welche Funktion hat der Kernel-Thread [pm]?
<Blackace`> hi, habe folgendes problem und zwar verbindet sich mein wlan nicht auf den repeater sondern nur auf den router wo nur 1/5 balken ist vor dem verbinden wird mir aber der repeater anzeiegt mit 5/5 balken erst nach den verbinden is es so schlecht
<Blackace`> das gleich problem habe ich bei windows xp, nur windows 7 und vista gehen über den repeater
<Blackace`> hat wer ne idee an was es liegen kann?
<jokrebel> Blackace`: am Standard? Stichwort 802.x
<Blackace`> läuft alles auf 802.11g
<Blackace`> bzw der router auf 802.11g+b
<jokrebel> Blackace`: und sicher dass das auch die NIC _und_ das OS kann?
<Blackace`> NIC ?
<bekks> Netzwerkadapter.
<jokrebel> .o( wenn nicht verbindet sie sich nicht zum Repeater sondern zum Router IIRC )
<Blackace`> naja wenn ich auf dem gleichen laptop win 7 starte geht es ja
<Blackace`> soll das heißen das ubuntu 802.11g net unterstützt?
<bekks> Das soll heißen, dass DU das kontrollieren musst.
<Blackace`> wie mache ich sowas?
<mherweg> mgolisch: wir wollen mit umtsmon aber ohne network-manager per umts ins internet
<mgolisch> ah
<mgolisch> ppp0 hat ne ip?
<mgolisch> ansonsten halt mit mit sudo dhclient per dhcp ne ip beantragen fals dieses umtsmon das nicht von alleine macht
<mgolisch> kenn das prog nicht
<bekks> macht umtsmon von alleine.
<bekks> Wenn es die Route nicht setzt, muss man die manuell setzen, und ggf. das default gw beim Provider anfragen - oder googlen.
<Blackace`> Atheros AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) <- heisst das doch er 802.11g kann ne?
<bekks> Aber nicht, dass der Treiber das auch kann.
<Blackace`> wo find ich den atheros treiber habe nur den drauf der bei der ubuntu installation genommen wurde
<bekks> Diese Frage ist sinnfrei.
<Blackace`> was muss ich den dann machen? :x
<linuxius> hallo! suche ein heim-wiki für mein wissen... möchte darin links zu openoffice- und .pdf-Dateien integrieren, welche auf der Festplatte sitzen. was ist besser geeignet: mediawiki oder jamwiki? oder gibt es noch geeignetere programme? danke.
<apollo13> linuxius: du willst nach desktop wikis suchen
<dadrc> Wenn du nichts gegen Mono hast und sonst wenig Features brauchst, gab es auch noch Tomboy
<linuxius> ja so was habe ich schon mal gelesen. es gibt jedoch sehr viele und ich kenne mich mit datenbanken (noch) nicht aus. wollte fragen ob jemand erfahrungen hat. v.a. dass ich die dateien auf der festplatte lassen kann...
<dadrc> Ich benutz Tomboy, man kann Text reinpacken, bissl formatieren und Links zu Dateien gehen auch. Hat aber nicht das klassische Wiki-Feeling
<oopx> hi, ich habe eine verstaendnisfrage bezueglich des setuid bits + fuse
<dadrc> linuxius, sieht so aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tomboy 
<oopx> wenn das setuid bit gesetzt ist, wird ein programm unter der uid des besitzers ausgefuehrt
<linuxius> dadrc, apollo13: kennst du moinmoin?
<apollo13> linuxius: ja
<oopx> und per fuse kann ich doch einfach als normaler benutzer ein fs mouten, das sagt ,,programm xxx gehoert root und hat setuid bit''
<oopx> wo ist mein denkfehler?
<dadrc> linuxius, das wär dann die klassischere Variante: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MoinMoin_DesktopEdition
<bekks> oopx: Mounten darf nur root - es sei denn, in der fstab steht was anderes. Daher braucht man an der Stelle das setuid
<linuxius> dadrc: hauptfrage: bei vielen wikis muss man ja dateien "hochladen", damit sie per link verfügbar sind. d.h. ich hätte dann die dateien doppelt auf der festplatte (1mal im ordner und 1mal im wiki). ist das bei moinmoin auch der fall?
<dreamon> Nach supsend geht mein LAN nicht mehr. sudo lshw -c network -> zeigt mir *-network DISABLED an. Network-manager applet ist aber netzwerk eingeschaltet.
<bekks> linuxius: Ja, wie bei jedem Wiki.
<oopx> bekks, ah achso, ich hatte im kopf, dass fuse dateisysteme von einem ganz normalen benutzer gemountet werden duerfen
<dadrc> linuxius, du kannst sie aber auch im MoinMoin einfach verlinken, das sollte kein Problem sein, solange nur du von deinen Rechner darauf zugreifst
<mherweg>  mgolisch: ja ppp0 hat ne ip: 10.148.143.182 und eine gegenstelle: 10.64.64.64
<mgolisch> und es setzt keine route?
<linuxius> dadrc, bekks: gibt es eine möglichkeit die dateien nur einfach auf dem rechner zu haben? ist ne rechte menge...
<mgolisch> schau halt was man als gateway einstellen muss
<bekks> linuxius: Solange Du nur von deinem Rechner auf das Wiki zugreifst, kannst Du das machen.
<dadrc> linuxius, sag ich doch: Verlink sie einfach, das ist kein Problem.
<linuxius> bekks, dadrc: vielen dank! das hilft mir sehr. werde mich da mal reinarbeiten.
<jokrebel> dreamon: suspend2RAM oder ~DISK?
 * jokrebel meint da schon mal was gelesen zu haben
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ram.. weil wenn ich taste drücke dauert es 2-5Sekunden und ich kann weiterarbeiten
<dreamon> jokrebel, Normalerweise nehm ich ja wlan, aber wenn ich mal lan nehme dann geht es meist nicht.. Wenn ich neu starte geht es aber sauber. Wunder mich das da disabled steht.. 
<jokrebel> dreamon: hab da aber schon öfter was davon gehört, dass nach Suspend Probleme mit dem Netzwerk sind. Lösung weiß ich keine … aber "Du bist nicht allein…" <g>
<dreamon> jokrebel, Schööön..    ;-) 
<jokrebel> dreamon: gibt doch zumindest die Hoffnung, dass inzwischen ein anderer schon ne Lösung oder wenigstens ein Workaround hat?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich hab nur alte Sachen gefunden.. das es am Kernel läge usw.. aber aktuelles, nicht  wirklich
<mherweg> mgolisch: danke fürs mitgrübeln. mein Kollege muss jetzt weg.
<linuxius> dadrc, bekks: hab noch was gefunden... kann ich in dokuwiki auch links für dokumente auf der festplatte erstellen ohne die datei hochzuladen? (analog moinmoin?) wäre dokuwiki einfacher zu handhaben?
<mherweg> vielleicht besorg ich mir auc mal so eine netzclub simkarte
<jokrebel> dreamon: mal von der anderen Seite gefragt: Warum brauchst Du (bei den heutigen Bootzeiten) überhaupt suspend?
<dadrc> linuxius, für dokuwiki brauchst du 'nen Webserver, für einen reinen Desktopgebrauch würd ich davon abraten
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das brauch ich ständig.. jeden tag bestimmt 4mal.. Wenn ich Gerät transportiere.. (laptop) .. Kiste hab ich immer dabei..
<jokrebel> dreamon: der Laptop hat keinen Akku? Und muss ständig rumgeragen werden? Und ein Shutdown/Boot dauert auch nur etwa 20 Sekunden länger…
<jokrebel> +t
<dreamon> jokrebel, Dann fehlen mir wieder sämtliche Programme, die ich hab laufen lassen.. Suspend ist ein muß bei mir.. 
<bekks> Was lässt Du denn alles laufen?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Alternative: Startprogramme editieren?
<apollo13> jokrebel: nunja suspend ist nett, aber hibernate ist inzwischen echt für die fisch
<user_unknown> Ich habe mal eine dumme Frage zu 64bit. 
<Morgul> seht ihr einen Grund, warum von heute auf morgen der TLS Handshake von Openvpn nen timeout produziert?
<user_unknown> Wenn ich da ein Image für xUbuntu auswählen will, habe ich entweder xubuntu-i386 für intel, oder amd64. 
<user_unknown> Der Rechner ist aber Intel 64bit. Was nehm ich denn da? Und wieso?
<apollo13> Morgul: du hast die config putt gemacht
<Morgul> apollo13, ich hab NIX angefasst
<Morgul> user_unknown, amd64
<apollo13> user_unknown: wo hast du die auswahl?
<apollo13> Morgul: das sagt jeder
<user_unknown> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/
<dadrc> user_unknown, amd64 ist eine Architektur, die hat nichts mit dem Hersteller zu tun. Wenn du eine 64-Bit-CPU hast, kannst du die ruhig nehmen
<dreamon> jokrebel, Wenn ich alleine schon mal einen Film schneide.. und da zig clips offen habe und die dann mit kdenlive neu laden lassen würde.. das dauert ja schon 3Minuten.. viel zu umständlich.. 
<Morgul> apollo13, ich wüsste nicht, wann ich da rumgebastel habe 
<apollo13> Morgul: nunja von heute auf morgen timeoutet auch nix ohne änderungen
<Morgul> naja ich hab sysupdates gefahren, gibt es da nen log, was für pakete geupdated werden?
<apollo13> sprich mehr context wäre hilfreich
<apollo13> /var/log/dpkg.log
<jokrebel> … … … viel Erfolg noch - Gute Nacht
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das kann ich brauchen ;=) Nacht
<Andre_Re> hallo
<Morgul> apollo13, okay, da hat es auch kein update gegeben.
<Andre_Re> ich habe nur eine triviale frage: ist es denn möglich eine ntfs-partition direkt bei systemstart zu aktivieren?
<Morgul> vielleicht doch die gegenseite?
<apollo13> Morgul: hast client und server gecheckt?
<k1l> ,fstab? Andre_Re 
<shetlandpony> Andre_Re, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Morgul> Andre_Re, ja Eintrag /etc/fstab
<apollo13> Morgul: klar, wenn die tls direction umstellen bist putt :þ
<apollo13> aber das wäre eine änderung ;)
<Andre_Re> weil wenn ich von banshee aus von meiner ntfs-platte etwas abspielen möchte muss ich den ordner erst einmal in nautilus öffnen bevor er etwas findet
<Morgul> naja laut betreiber gab es da auch kein update.
<k1l> Andre_Re: dort die platte gemäß beschreibung eintragen, dann wird sie direkt beim start gemountet
<apollo13> Morgul: verwendet ihr additional tls auth oder normale
<Morgul> es kann höchstens sein, das die NAT vor der Kiste 1189 dicht gemacht
<Morgul> normale
<splashote> hi, hibiscus/jameica lässt sich bei mir nicht starten. wie erhalte ich einen output von java der mehr infos enthält um dem problem näherzukommen?
<dadrc> splashote, einfach in nem Terminal starten reicht nicht?
<splashote> ne, enthält nicht die relevanten informationen
<Morgul> TLS Error: TLS key negotiation failed to occur within 60 seconds (check your network connectivity)
<dadrc> splashote, hat das Programm vielleicht 'nen Switch? -v oder so?
<apollo13> Morgul: erhöh mal das debug level
<splashote> dadrc: ne, ist der gleiche output..
<dadrc> splashote, hast du mal den Wiki-Artikel durchgeguckt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hibiscus
<splashote> dadrc: ja, hab ich. hab auch schon mit dem entwickler gesprochen. der ist ratlos. es soll wohl im /home/ ordner ne err-file geben, gibts aber nicht...
<Morgul> apollo13, Feb 10 21:24:13 ovpn[3554]: read UDPv4 [ECONNREFUSED]: Connection refused (code=111)
<dadrc> splashote, uh... ok. Wenn der Entwickler nichts weiß, bin ich wohl überfragt :)
<apollo13> Morgul: tja…
<Morgul> könnte ein anhaltspunkt sein 
<Morgul> ;)
<splashote> naja, er pflet selber auch nicht die ubuntu-ppa, das macht noch wer anderes..
<Morgul> apollo13, danke für deine hilfe :)
<splashote> dadrc: trotzdem danke!
<susanne> mal ne frage; kann man mit parted auch ntfs erstellen? und wenn ja, wo finde ich die flags für ntfs?
<Andre_Re> k1l: ich habe das jetzt versucht, bekomme aber beim speichern die meldung "fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/Ablage"
<Andre_Re> das ist meine zeile
<Andre_Re> /dev/sda5 /media/Ablage2			  ntfs    rw,auto,users,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0
<k1l> Andre_Re: beim anlegen von einträgen gelten die regeln von mount
<k1l> der ordner, wo du es einhängen willst muss auch bestehen
<k1l> ,mount? Andre_Re 
<shetlandpony> Andre_Re, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Andre_Re> k1l: das heißt konkret? denn in der anleitung steht auch nicht, dass man vorher noch manuell was erstellen muss
<Andre_Re> ah doch, da unten
<LetoThe2nd> susanne: ntfsprogs installieren
<k1l> ,parted? susanne 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss nichts ueber parted, ich assoziiere aber GNU_Parted, NTFS_Partitionierung und QtParted damit
<k1l> ,gnu_parted? susanne 
<shetlandpony> susanne, GNU_Parted ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNU_Parted - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Andre_Re> k1l: super, klappt einwandfrei
<Andre_Re> vielen dank
<k1l> gut :)
<susanne> k1l: Genau meinte gnu parted... sorry war kurz abgelenkt .. ( in der konsole rumteste)
<k1l> ,bot? susanne 
<shetlandpony> susanne: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> schau dir mal den link vom bot an. da findest du einiges hilfreiches (auch so sachen zu ntfs etc)
<Andre_Re> ich soll morgen ein ubuntu für einen bekannten installieren. welche einhängepunkte empfehlt ihr denn auf separate partitionen zu legen?
<susanne> shetlandpony: so wie in der ubu-wiki, habe ich verstanden das es nur erkennen und lesen kann aber nicht ntfs erstellen. habe eben ausprobiert, aber das ergebnis ist, dass es nicht eingehänt werden kann. auch wenn die laufwerksverwaltung ein ntfs als filesystem erkennt
<susanne> k1l: was für ein bot? he wo was wann?
<kaffee> susanne, er ist ein bot
<k1l> ,partitionieren? Andre_Re 
<shetlandpony> Andre_Re, partitionieren [aka partitionierung] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung##### Unter Partitionierung versteht man die Einteilung einer Festplatte in verschiedene Bereiche, die dann mit diversen Dateisystem#Dateisysteme belegt werden koennen, um Daten darauf zu speichern oder ein Betriebssystem zu installieren..
<kaffee> (ja ich habe ein hilight auf pony)
<k1l> Andre_Re: meisten ist /, /home und swap praktisch
<Andre_Re> das ist bei mir standard
<Andre_Re> aber die frage ist, ob es bei weiteren einhängern sinnvoll ist
<susanne> kaffee: ahso, ich muss weniger blondierung benutzen.. blondiert anscheinen auch ein paar datei-spurren vom gehirn... *hehe lach*
<Andre_Re> k1l: weil anscheinend manche anwendungseinstellungen auch an anderen stellen wie /home liegen
<IchEsseDichAuf> kann ein iso image nicht mounten, die ausgabe lautet "mount: Es wurde kein Dateisystemtyp für /dev/loop0 angegeben"
<bekks> mount -o loop datei.iso /mnt/dahin
<IchEsseDichAuf> hab schon eine halbe stunde mit googlen verbracht
<IchEsseDichAuf> bekks: ja, wie man es durch loopback gerät macht ist mir kla
<LetoThe2nd> erst mal file. ich trau dem iso nicht.
<k1l> Andre_Re: wie gesagt, macht z.b. auf server eine ganz andere partitionierung sinn. aber für privat ist man mit den 3 gut beraten erstmal
<IchEsseDichAuf> file sagt, dass drin daten sind
<Andre_Re> ok
<IchEsseDichAuf> 03.iso: data
<Andre_Re> k1l: vielen dank!
<LetoThe2nd> IchEsseDichAuf: dann istrs kein iso. nächstes ticket!
<Andre_Re> und noch eine frage: mit knoppix kann man sich ja portable linuxe basteln
<Andre_Re> geht das mit ubuntu auch?
<k1l> Andre_Re: meinst du nen usb-stick?
<Andre_Re> eher eine bootbare externe festplatte
<k1l> ja
<susanne> k1l, der ubu-artikel partionierung taugt nichts... Wenn man aus der Konsole aus, ntfs Partition auf eine frische Festplatter erstellen möchte, braucht man mkntfs
<Andre_Re> gibt es da anleitungen?
<IchEsseDichAuf> LetoThe2nd: warum sollte dies kein image sein, in einen anderen betriebsystem funktioniert dieser
<k1l> Andre_Re: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_auf_externen_Speichermedien
<Andre_Re> danke!
<k1l> susanne: du solltest auch den hier lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNU_Parted
<LetoThe2nd> IchEsseDichAuf: was $anderesos damit macht weiss ich nicht, aber wenn file sagt "data" und nicht "ISO9660 irgendwas" dann ists kein iso ganz einfach, und egal was die dateiendung sagt.
<tm> IchEsseDichAuf: wenn es ein iso ist lautet die kennung: $filename: # ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'WARP_4_CP2                     ' (bootable)   <-- z. b. so
<IchEsseDichAuf> ok, ich hab schon mir das in mimetypes angeschaut.
<Deem> hi, was ist denn die einfachste und beste möglichkeit ein lucid system nachträglich komplett zu verschlüsseln, wenn man vorhatt auf einer freien partition noch ein windows zu installieren, welches man mit truecrypt verschlüsseln möchte?
<IchEsseDichAuf> gibt es tools, die auf die kennung scheißen, und es in raw-mode in ein orthodoxes iso wandeln können?
<user_unknown> dadrc: Danke wg. ubuntu-64 wollte ich noch sagen - und bye
<tm> ich folge :P
<tm> o/"
<susanne> k1l: Hast du evtl. eine idee wie ich das howto hier auf mkntfs übertragen kann? dabei geht es darum vom sektor 64 bis -1 zu formatieren http://b1mmer.com/linux/wdhdd/
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: ++
<Deem> o_O
<Deem> irgendwie versteh ich den inhalt von dem link nicht
<Deem> gibt es eigentlich auch eine möglichkeit meine linux partition nachträglich zu verschlüsseln, ohne ein fremdpaket zu installieren? ich finde hier irgendwie nur container lösungen, aber das ist mir zu unperformant
<LetoThe2nd> Deem: nein, und schon dreimal nichts sicheres.
<Deem> LetoThe2nd: was würdest du dann vorschlagen? neuinstallieren, linux mit bordmitteln verschlüsseln und dann windows mit truecrypt? bootet linux dann überhaupt nocht, wenn vor grub eine passwort abfrage kommt, oder möchte truecrypt nur eine passwort abfrage, wenn windows zum booten ausgewählt wird?
<LetoThe2nd> den ersten teil ja, und den windows-sums musst du selbst googlen :-)
<Deem> LetoThe2nd: ok danke. werd ich tun
<nevchen> Deem:  in der wiki anleitung ist doch alles erklärt auch mit windoof glaube ich ;)
<nevchen> zumindest was man beachten muss
<Deem> nevchen: hab ich nix zu gefunden. hab den artikel grad offen
<nevchen> Deem:  den zu system komplett verschlüsseln?
<Deem> ja
<susanne> wie kann man pei mkntfs den startsektor auf 64 setzen? --partition-start 64 scheint nicht zu funktionierten
<nevchen> Deem:  Sollte parallel Windows installiert und mit TrueCrypt verschlüsselt worden sein, wird GRUB in die Boot-Partition /dev/sdX1 anstelle des MBRs installiert. Das wird im Installations-Punkt 7 unter Erweitert eingestellt. Dort wird anstelle von hd0 die Boot-Partition ausgewählt. GRUB erscheint dann, sobald Esc im Truecrypt-Bootloader gedrückt wird. 
<Deem> susanne: du hast
<nevchen> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<Deem> ups :D
<susanne> Deem: Was habe ich?
<Deem> susanne: nix. ich wollte was schreiben, aber wieder löschen und bin auf enter gekommen. vergiss die zeile einfach
<hood> hi, ich greife über nautilus und sftp auf meinen server zu. kann vlc auf diesem weg filme direkt abspielen? bis jetzt bekomm ich nur eine meldung, dass es nicht geht 
<Deem> nevchen: ich möchte aber ungern LVM auf meinem notebook verwenden und da linux ja schon installiert ist, wollte ich das alles nachträglich machen, aber ich werd wohl windows installieren, das mit truecrypt verschlüsseln und dann linux verschlüsseln
<Deem> wird schon irgendwie gehn :D
<Deem> hood: welche meldung bekommst du denn?
<hood> Deem: Ihre Eingabe konnte nicht geöffnet werden:
<hood> VLC kann die MRL 'sftp://10.10. usw
<nevchen> Deem:  wieso ungern LVM?
<nevchen> ist doch klasse
<Deem> hood: steht da wirklich usw? du kannst ja gerne die ip und den filmnamen rausnehmen, aber ich hätte schon gerne die ganze fehlermeldung
<Deem> nevchen: aber arg unperformant, wenn man nur 1festplatte hat, steht auch in dem artikel. :P
<nevchen> Deem:  kann ich nicht bestätigen
<bekks> Deem: Das ist ein Gerücht.
<hood> Deem: Ihre Eingabe konnte nicht geöffnet werden: VLC kann die MRL 'sftp://10.10.......' nicht öffnen. Sehen Sie für Details im Fehlerprotokoll nach.
<Deem> hood: was sagt das fehlerprotokoll?
<hood> Deem: ist leer
<Deem> nevchen, bekks: LVM ist eine Speziallösung, die in erster Linie für Server sowie Desktops mit mehr als einer Festplatte interessant sind. Für Desktops mit nur einer Festplatte oder Notebooks sollte die normale Partitionierungsmethode verwendet werden!
<Deem> steht da so im Artikel
<nevchen> Deem:  wo?
<Deem> nevchen: ganz oben in einem grauen kasten
<Deem> nevchen: direkt links vom inhaltsverzeichnis
<nevchen> Deem:  der kasten ist käse
<nevchen> das ist ein newbie hinweis
<Deem> es steht aber so im Wiki. Das Wiki hat immer Recht!!!einself :P
<bekks> Deem: Das ist doch Quatsch, was Du da erzählst :)
<nevchen> LVM lohnt sich meiner meinung nach alleine schon deshalb, weil man nur einmal ein passwort eingeben muss
<nevchen> alles andere ist nervtötend auf dauer *find*
<bekks> LVM lohnt sich, WEIL man dann eben keine Partitionen mehr anlegen muss :)
<Deem> naja, wenn ihr sagt, dem wäre nicht so, dann glaub ich euch das und lvm lässt ja auch bestimmt zu, dass ich ein stück für windows übrig lasse oder will das die gesamte platte benutzen?
<nevchen> Deem:  LVM legst du innerhalb einer partition an
<nevchen> d.h. erst eine partition regulär wegschneiden
<nevchen> und dann in dieser mit lvm die linux partitionen erstellen
<hood> kann vlc überhaupt über sftp filme wiedergeben?
<nevchen> Deem:  also du solltest die festplatte erstmal mit bspw. geparted aufteilen
<nevchen> in bspw. drei partitionen
<nevchen> einen für windows
<Deem> schön, dann hab ich ja anstelle von 4 partitionen nur noch 2 :D
<nevchen> eine kleine für boot
<nevchen> und eine für linux
<bekks> Deem: Ja, weil Windows nicht mit LVM umgehen kann.
<nevchen> und in der linux partition selbst erstellst du mit lvm dann eine für bspw. / und eine für /home
<Deem> nevchen: ich brauch ne extra /boot ?
<nevchen> Deem:  ja wenn du verschlüsselst
<nevchen> das system muss ja erstmal booten bis zum verschlüsselungspunkt
<Deem> stimmt /boot möchte man nicht verschlüsseln :D
<bekks> nevchen: Unsinn.
<bekks> nevchen: Verschlüsselst Du /boot nicht, kannst Du Dir den ganzen Aufwand sparen.
<nevchen> bekks:  das will ich sehen
<Deem> das Wiki sagt abr auch, dass man /boot nicht verschlüsseln möchte
<bekks> nevchen: Was willst Du sehen? Dass Dir jemand einen modifizierten Kernel unterschieben kann?
<nevchen> bekks: wie du ein system bei verschlüsseltem boot bootestß
<nevchen> mit lvm, luks bzw. dm-crypt
<bekks> Truecrypt.
<Deem> stimmt. windows bootet ja auch obwohl truecrypt vorher ein passwort möchte
<susanne> Können solche Werte realistisch für eine Sata2 auf Sata 300 mb/s sein?
<susanne> sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sdc 
<susanne> /dev/sdc:
<susanne>  Timing cached reads:   1508 MB in  2.00 seconds = 754.20 MB/sec
<susanne>  Timing buffered disk reads:  316 MB in  3.01 seconds = 104.87 MB/sec
<bekks> susanne: Ja.
<bekks> Das ist vollkommen normal, dass die Platte da nur etwa 100MB/s macht.
<susanne> bekks: was mich verwundert, das die platte nicht nur beim lesen 100 sondern auch beim schreiben auch nur 100 erreicht
<susanne> susanne@susanne-desktop:~/Musik$ sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/null
<susanne> ^C19439913+0 Datensätze ein
<susanne> 19439912+0 Datensätze aus
<susanne> 9953234944 Bytes (10 GB) kopiert, 93,0519 s, 107 MB/s
<bekks> susanne: Die kann nicht mehr - was erwartest Du denn für Wunder von SATA Platten? :)
<susanne> bekks: das war eine WD10EADS-65P6B0 1TB... habe am selben system ST310000528AS 1TB hängen die erreicht 168 lesen und 110 schreiben... komisch
<susanne> muss man bei ntfs mount umask setzen damit geschrieben und gelesen kann?
<k1l> ,mount? susanne ist dor beschrieben was es damit auf sich hat
<shetlandpony> susanne ist dor beschrieben was es damit auf sich hat, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> susanne: Nein, aber uid.
<susanne> bekks: ahso danke, wie war das uid=0 ist kein bestimmter Eigentümersonder alle oder?
<bekks> uid 0 ist root.
<susanne> bekks: dann war es doch 1000
<Frickelpit> das wäre der erste user
<susanne> Frickelpit: hab auch keine weiter eingerichtet :)
<susanne> Frickelpit: erste ist susanne :)
 * k1l verweist nochmal auf das wiki
<Frickelpit> gid=46 wäre eine alternative
<Frickelpit> das wäre die gruppe plugdev und da sollte der user drin sein
<susanne> Frickelpit: wenn ich richtig entsinne ist plugdev removable media oder?
<susanne> Frickelpit: wenn ich richtig entsinne ist plugdev removeable media oder?
<susanne> Frickelpit: also aka usb festplatte usbstick
<Frickelpit> wie der name schon vermuten lässt ;)
<susanne> Frickelpit: habs eben ausprobiert.. kann lesen und schreiben löschen etc.. bei zugrifsrechten steht als besitzer root... wie geil.. warum ich dann nur lesen und schreiben kann :)
<susanne> was mache ich falsch umount: only root can unmount /dev/sdc from /media | /dev/sdc /media/samsung1tb/ ntfs uid=1000,gid=1000,nls=utf8 0 0
<susanne> ahso users fehlt 
<_me_> nabend
<tellerrand> nabend
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-11
<williwilli> hallo allerseits
<nevchen> hallo williwilli 
<williwilli> habe mir parallel zu ubuntu noch eine win 7 partition installiert und das problem gehabt, dass ich danach ubuntu nichtmehr starten konnte. dann habe ich den grub loader wieder hergestellt und kann nun nurnoch ubuntu starten, leider aber nicht zwischen ubuntu und windows auswählen
<williwilli> bin am verzweifeln, weil ich da schon 2 tage drann hänge
<nevchen> williwilli: schonmal die wikianleitungen durchforstet
<williwilli> ach ja, habe die aktuelle ubuntu netbook remix 10.10
<k1l> ,grub2? williwilli 
<shetlandpony> williwilli: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<williwilli> ja das habe ich getan aber ich habe 4 versionen ausprobiert und alle haben das gleiche ergeben
<williwilli> bzw ist den den grub loader wiederherstellen überhaupt das richtige schlüsselwort
<williwilli> oder sollte ich viel eher versuchen ihn einzurichten o.ä.
<k1l> williwilli: schau dir dort an, wie man grub2 konfiguriert. dort musst du dann den eintrag für win7 eventuell anpassen, wenn er nicht richtig erkannt wurde von "sudo grub-update"
<k1l> williwilli: wenn ubuntu bootet ist ja grub installiert und funktioniert auch
<williwilli> ok
<williwilli> ok, ich denke ich hab das problem erkannt und probiere gleich aus ob ich es gelöst habe, unter /etc/default/grub war der hidden_timeout auf o gesetzt. wollt ihr ne rückmeldung obs geklappt hat oder nicht?
<williwilli> vielen dank für die hilfe, nun klappt alles wieder :)
<k1l> williwilli: siehste :)
<zeitsofa> moin
<x1o> hey
<x1o> jo
<x1o> alles fresh?=
<tm> x1o: falscher channel für smalltalk ;)
<x1o> mal ne frage
<x1o> http://www.lesswatts.org/tips/disks.php habe hier tipps angewendet. und neuerdings ruckelt manchmal der pc, das heißt gui reagiert nicht mehr bis auf einmal festplatte kurz aufleuchtet
<x1o> und dann gehts wieder
<x1o> hdparm -B 1 -S 12 /dev/sda
<x1o> kann das an diesem befehl liegen?
<x1o> hab mal weniger aggressive werte eingegeben und macht den eindruck, dass es jetzt besser geworden ist
<x1o> -S ist die spindown zeit
<tm> jep, kann da dran liegen
<x1o> ok, also kein placebo effekt
<x1o> 2. frage: kann man den jetzigen wert irgendwie auslesen? ist der betriebssystemabhängig oder manipuliere ich damit die festplatte dauerhaft? 
<x1o> 3. frage welcher ist dann der standardwert in einem notebook
<x1o> ich kann in der man page nichts finden
<sash_> x1o: 1. macht man mit hdparm nicht so rum. damit kann man einiges umstellen, das eigentlich keiner will, auch die temperaturen gehen dann unter umständen hoch
<x1o> mmh
<sash_> 2. du manipulierst die festplatte in der regel nicht dauerhaft, sondern nur bis zum reboot
<tm> x1o: mir ist da kein standardwert bekannt, zum die aktuellen werte die mit hdparam gesetzt sind zu sehen, müsstest mal in die man page schauen, ich kenn die parameter nicht auswenig und die werte die mit hdparam gesetzt sind, sind nur temporär, nach einem neustart sind die weg
<sash_> 3. wieso tust du das alles?
<x1o> notebook-->lesswatts.org
<x1o> weil ich die probleme hatte, hatte das mal vor ewigkeiten gemacht und hab das gefühl diese aussetzer werden immer häufiger und schlimmer, festplatte wird langsam voll.... nur noch 80gb frei von 500 und dachte das könnte daran liegen
<sash_> ich würds verstehen, wenn du irgendwelche Load_Cycle_Count-Probleme hättest, aber einfach so an den Festplatteneinstellungen rumfrickeln, offenbar ohne ahnung, halte ich für ne blöde bis gefährliche idee
<sash_> ne volle festplatte hat wenig mit energieeinstellungen zu tun
<x1o> ne
<x1o> ich hab das gemacht um mehr akkulaufzeit zu bekommen
<sash_> und hat das was gebracht?
<sash_> also wirklich was, nicht 10 minuten.
<x1o> ich weiß es nciht genau
<sash_> *thumbs_up*
<x1o> aber wenn die einstellungen nicht dauerhaft sind.... dann kanns ja nicht daran liegen
<sash_> außer du hast die in den autostart gelegt
<x1o> nene nix dergleichen
<x1o> ich hab aber wirklich das gefühl dass das was gebracht hat
<tm> x1o: schau mal hier rein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/laptop-mode-utils
<tm> x1o: und hier steht auch mal was über hdparm: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DMA
<x1o> tm, die laptop-mode-utils gibt es doch eigentlich garnicht mehr oder ?
<x1o> bei maverick
<tm> x1o: keine ahnung, ich nutze kein maverrick - sollte die aber apt-cache sagen, oder synaptic oder oder...
<tm> x1o: der link sollte auch animieren, mal ein bissle darüber zu lesen und nicht einfach nur die befehle kopieren ;)
<x1o> ich hab die man gelesen
<bullgard> [Bnshee 1.8.0] Warum ist /usr/bin/banshee ein Softlink auf banshee-1?
<bullgard> s/Bnshee/Banshee/
<shetlandpony> bullgard meant: [Banshee 1.8.0] Warum ist /usr/bin/banshee ein Softlink auf banshee-1?
<_moep_> warum is die banane krum?
<bullgard> _moep_: Bitte gewöhn Dir hier in diesem Kanal an: "Keep it polite, reasonabel, constructive." Auch wenn's schwerfällt.
<bullgard> s/reasonabel/reasonable/
<shetlandpony> bullgard meant: _moep_: Bitte gewöhn Dir hier in diesem Kanal an: "Keep it polite, reasonable, constructive." Auch wenn's schwerfällt.
<_moep_> bullgard: das war höflich
<eanderle> moin
<bullgard>  /boot/grub/grub.cfg soll man nicht editieren. Wie kann ich dafür sorgen, daß aus der Zeile "linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic root=UUID=7b2db282-52a4-4a4b-b1db-032334575de7 ro   quiet splash" 'quiet' und 'splash' verschwindet? 
<eanderle> Man kann /etc/default/grub editieren, glaube ich
<eanderle> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<eanderle> verändern zu
<eanderle> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<eanderle> und exekutierien (?) 'sudo update-grub'
<beaver74> passt
<linuxius> hallo! was muss ich im terminal für einen befehl eingeben um http://localhost:8080/ öffnen zu lassen? firefox und dann?
<haderlump22> moin
<haderlump22> nach den updates von 8.04.4 auf 10.04.1 bzw 10.04.2 kann ich mich eine ganze weile nicht einloggen, als wenn irgendein aufwendiger prozess laeuft. erst nach einer weile funktioniert es dann. kennt das phänomen jemand?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> moin da drinnen
<Frickelpit> Fuss-im-Ohr: moin da draussen
<bullgard> [Banshee 1.8.0] Warum ist /usr/bin/banshee ein Softlink auf banshee-1?
<Moritz> Wenn ich 2 gleiche Dateien mit unters. Namen auf 2 Platten liegen habe und den beinhaltenden Ordner mit "rsync -avz --progress --delete" abgleiche, werden die dann "nur" umbenannt oder wieder komplett kopiertß
<koegs> komplett kopiert
<apollo13> bullgard: was spricht dagegen?
<bullgard> apollo13: Inkonsistenz.
<apollo13> wieso?
<apollo13> wenn ich banshee1 und banshee2 installier sollen die beide aufrufbar sein und nicht sich um banshee streiten
<apollo13> guck dir hierzu doch mal das debian alternatives system an; wobei das hier wohl eh nicht verwendet wird
<bullgard> apollo13: Wenn ich sage: "Ich möchte  nach Paris fliegen" und die Dame mir ein Ticket nach London ausstellt, dann war das Inkonsistenz.
<apollo13> bullgard: ,ot
<apollo13> und der vergleich ist absoluter blödsinn
<bullgard> Vielen Dank, lieber apollo13 !
<detlef> Hallo in die Runde, weis jemand wie ich unter lubuntu 10.10 die Bildauflösung per eintrag geändert werden kann?
<tm> detlef: vielleicht steht hier für dich die lösung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/bildschirmaufl%C3%B6sung
<detlef> Besten Dank, werd später mal reinschauen
<gschwepp> weiß jemand wie ich gcc-3.4 mit apt installieren kann? 
<Frickelpit> 3.4?
<gschwepp> jo ich brauch g77 compiler
<gschwepp> der ist ab 4.1 nichtmehr dabei
<gschwepp> Es scheint aber so, dass die einzige Möglichkeit darin besteht, es selber zu kompilieren
<gschwepp> hat jemand eine andere möglichkeit? 
 * LetoThe2nd sieht kein problem im selber bauen, man muss nur mit den pfaden ein bisschen aufpassen.
<tm> standardmässig sollte der gcc alles in /usr/local installieren, was du noch machen könntest wäre auf launchpad mal nachsehen obs da ein ppa gibt - ich persönlich würde das kompilieren vorziehn
<LetoThe2nd> gschwepp: alternativ ein buildsystem verwenden, oder schauen obs irgendwo ne binärtoolchain gibt - ist aber eher davon abzuraten.
<LetoThe2nd> tm: jo, und die gefahr ist eben, dass er dir dann den installierten gcc zerhaut.
<LetoThe2nd> ergo: prefix ins home oder irgendwie so was.
<tm> LetoThe2nd: da sehe ich keine gefahr drin, solangs in /usr/local installiert wird 
<LetoThe2nd> tm: wenn er sich brav dran hält, dann nicht. IIRC waren aber im 3er gcc noch irgendwelche pfade hartkodiert (zumindest ab dem kompilieren)... deswegen lieber vorher zweimal denken als einmal schreien nachher :-)
<gschwepp> danke
<tm> na wer in fortran programmiert, denkt bestimmt vorher mal nach *g*
<gschwepp> tm: das halte ich für ein gerücht. aber das ist ot! 
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr
<gschwepp> weiß jemand wie man ein mode 0666 in einen open befehl einbaut?
<LetoThe2nd> gschwepp: was soll das eine mit dem anderen zu tun haben?
<LetoThe2nd> gschwepp: du kannst rechte beim create setzen, oder definieren ob du beim öffnen ro oder rw haben willst. aber beim öffnen rechte für irgendwen anders als dich selbst zu setzen ist... widersinnig.
<gschwepp> LetoThe2nd: ich bin damit nicht sehr vertraut. Ich bekomme einen Fehler wenn ich make laufen lasse, dass ein fehler in O_Create vorliegt und argumente fehlen. 
<gschwepp> LetoThe2nd: nach meiner google recherche habe ich herausgefunden, dass ich mode 0666 einfügen soll. 
<gschwepp> Ich weiß  nur nicht, wie ich das machen muss
<LetoThe2nd> gschwepp: "man creat", zeilen 44ff.
<gschwepp> LetoThe2nd: perfekt vielen dank! 
<Look> tag zusammen was haltet ihr davon? http://pastebin.com/bnsqB7f8
<Look> der samba läuft aber ab und an mag er dann mal einen moment nicht was könnte das sein?
<Look> wäre für jeden tipp dankbar :-)
<olli_> Hallo, mein maverick läuft mit Kernel 2.6.35-25-server, ich brauche aber einen speziellen 2.6.33er, kann ich den verwenden, oder kommt maverick damit nicht klar?
<alport> Kennt sich hier jemand mit ecryptfs aus? Ich habe mein Ubuntu (9.10 wenn ich mich nicht täusche) heute morgen heruntergefahren, und jetzt lässt sich die Root-Partition nicht mehr mounten. Der Benutzerorder ist auf einer eigenen Partition, aber ecryptfs-verschlüsselt. Das Problem ist, dass ich das Passwort nicht mehr genau weis, das ich bei der Installation angegeben habe.
<KojiroAK> Als welches /dev würde ein Mikrofon auftauchen?
<dadrc> olli_, falls du Hardwarezugriff hast, kannst du, wenn du den 2.6.35 installiert lässt, im Notfall beim Booten darauf zugreifen. Dann wäre das Testen relativ gefahrenfrei.
<dadrc> KojiroAK, so direkt garnicht. Das Mikrofon ist ein Port deiner Soundkarte
<olli_> dadrc, naja, ist leider ein rootserver, aber ich meine es gibt eine grub option, womit sich eine 1-Mal Testung durchführen lässt, wenns Fehler gibt, wirds beim 2ten Booten automatisch wieder der 35er gestartet, wenn ich das nicht falsch verstanden hab
<dadrc> olli_, da bin ich überfragt, sorry.
<Guest1812> Hi, gibt es irgendwo eine Auflistung aller im Ubuntu Kernel verwendeten Patches?
<KojiroAK> Hmmm, X11 startet nach dem neuesten Update nicht. Wo kann ich schauen, wo es hängt?
<Frickelpit> im xorg log
<KojiroAK> Kernel ist 2.6.32-28
<olli_> hm die realtime patches hängen aber ganz schön hinterher..
<dadrc> KojiroAK, ~/.xsession-errors wär sonst noch eine Idee, falls es doch startet, aber nicht bis zum Anzeigen von irgendwas kommt
<KojiroAK> fatal Error : no screens found
<Frickelpit> das ist die wirkung und jetzt fehlt die ursache
<KojiroAK> (EE) Vesa :d Kernel modesetting driver in use, refusing to load
<KojiroAK> (WW) Failing back to old probe method for vesa
<alport> Ein von einer 10.10-Installations-CD ausgeführtes e2fsck -n meldet auf der root-Partition meiner Installation  "device or resource busy", obwohl ich frisch gebootet habe und noch nichts zu mounten versucht habe. Hat hier jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Nach SMART ist die Platte in Ordnung.
<Frickelpit> alport: swap ist eingehängt?
<KojiroAK> O.k. nach dem ich die grub2 config geändert habe, geht es.
<alport> ich hab diesbezüglich nichts manuell gemacht, und das letzte, was ich mit dem ubuntu gemacht habe war ein suspend-to-disk. swapon -s sagt "Filename /dev/sda5 Type partition Size 3903728 Used 0 Priority -1".
<Trasherk> Ich wollte gerne eine Raid Platte Mounten er sagt mir dauernd:
<Trasherk> alex@kitch:/media$ sudo mount /dev/sde4/ /media/test/
<Trasherk> mount: unbekannter Dateisystemtyp „linux_raid_member“
<Trasherk> auf festplatte befinden sich 4 partition laut fdisk -l
<brot> Trasherk: liegt dran, dass in der partitionstabelle als partitionstyp von sde4 linux_raid_member steht
<Trasherk> brot, was genau ist damit gemeint?
<brot> du solltest auch das raid an sich mounten, nicht eine partition des raids.
<Trasherk> brot, wie geht den sowas?
<KojiroAK> x.org beschwert sich, dass ich eine niedrige Auflösung habe. (netbook 1024x600) wie bringe ich dem bei, dass das in Ordnung ist?
<brot> Trasherk: mit glück ist das raid schon zusammengebaut, dann sollte es ein /dev/mdX gerät geben
<alport> ok, ich hab jetzt die passphrase des ecryptfs per ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase mit meinem password recovert, und damit dann das ecryptfs gemountet bekommen. Ich mach jetzt ein backup (rsync) und dann wird die platte einfach geplättet. (Problem gelöst =)
<dreamon> Wenn ich mich mit Jaunty auf www.freenet.de -> meine Zugangsdaten eingeben will für Email konto. Dann fehlt mir das feld Passwort.. das ist verschoben.. da liegt der login button drauf. Auf anderem PC wird das sauber angezeigt. ist bei firefox und chromium so.
<Trasherk> alex@kitch:/dev$ file md*
<Trasherk> md*: ERROR: cannot open `md*' (No such file or directory)
<brot> Trasherk: also, entweder du baust jetzt das raid wieder zusammen, oder du mountest die partition einfach so. letzeres wird nicht gehn wenn das raid ein raid0 war
<Deem> Trasherk: is dir da eine platte von gestorben oder nur das raid geplatzt?
<brot>  das raid zusammenbaun ist glaube ich hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID erklärt, aber bevor du irgendwas in die richtung machst den artikel erst komplett durchlesen.
<Trasherk> die platte war als raid 1 gelaufen
<tuxampol> hallo kann keine Firefox Lesezeichen nach Opera exportieren (json)
<Trasherk> ich weiß allerdings nicht ob es ein hardware raid war oder software raid
<Trasherk> ich will die platte aufjedenfall mounten
<bekks> Das MUSST du VORHER wissen.
<Deem> wie kann man nicht wissen ob es hardware oder software raid ist? o_O
<bekks> Und Du musst auch wissen ob und wieviele Partitionen da wie auch immer gespiegelt waren.
<Trasherk> Müsste aber software raid sein. bekks platte war in einer nas drine
<Deem> Trasherk: das die platte in einem nas war heißt nicht zwingend, dass es ein software raid war
<Trasherk> Wegen der konfiguration im webinterface im bezug zu raid. Müsste es eine Software raid sein
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> An einem Webinterface siehst Du nicht, ob es ein HW oder SW RAID ist.
<bekks> Und je nachdem, WIE die gespiegelt haben, hast du 0-100% chancen, wieder auf die Daten zuzugreifen.
<brot> bekks: die tatsache dass der partitionstyp "linux_raid_member" ist ist schon ein sehr starkes indiz
<Trasherk> bekks, habs geschaft
<Trasherk> ganz easy!
<Trasherk> haha
<Trasherk> lol
<brot> mount -t filesystemtyp /dev/sdxY /mnt/irgendwas
<brot> das wissen wir. hättest du allerdings was versemmelt dann wären deine daten weg
<Trasherk> brot, 5 Sterne für dich :)
<brot> deswegen sollt vorher halt geklärt sein was los is ;)
<Trasherk> Der Mount funktioniert 1A
<Trasherk> :D
<Trasherk> Ich benutzt den vino vnc-server der bei gnome automatisch dabei. Jedoch kann ich mich außerhalb mich nicht einwählen. Port ist freigeschaletet. Im netzwerk funktioniert es.
<Trasherk> Hat da jemand eine idee?
<jokrebel> hi
<mherweg> Trasherk:  du brauchts eine port weiterleitung im Router
<Fuchs> Trasherk: erstens: bitte verzichte hier drin auf Textformatierungen. Zweitens: bist Du hinter einem Router? 
<iob> Trasherk: biste sicher, das der port auch von außen weitergeleitet wird an deinen rechner? bist du sicher, das dein vnc server verbindungen von rechnern zuläßt, welche nicht in deinem netzwerk sind?
<Trasherk> mherweg, Fuchs ja bin hinter einem Router allerdings ist der eingestellt! Sprich ssh funktioniert!
<Fuchs> ssh wird einen anderen Port haben als VNC
<Fuchs> wenn Du aber sicher bist, dass Du _alle_ benoetigen Ports durchlaesst, dann koenntest Du mal pruefen, ob da was ankommt im Netzwerk 
<Fuchs> tcpdump, wireshark oder so. Oder die Logs des vnc servers lesen, ggf. ist der auch so konfiguiert, dass er das droppt
<Trasherk> Router droppt die anfragen vom TCP-Port 5900 zum rechner
<Trasherk> den vino server kann man nur mittels gui einstellen :/
<Fuchs> noe, das geht auch via gconf
<Fuchs> und der hat da ein flag fuer "nur lokale Verbindungen" 
<Fuchs> waere also etwas, das Du pruefen solltest
<Trasherk> "netzwerkeinstellungen so ändern, das verbindungen aktzeptiert werden" was wollen die damit sagen?
<Trasherk> ich glaube ich muss auf englisch umstellen
<Trasherk> ahhg
<Trasherk> ahh lol, habs rausgefunden
<KojiroAK> Hat sich erledigt, nach einem Neustart hat sich xorg nicht mehr beschwert
<animax> Hallo zusammen,
<animax> habe letztens in Lucid das Medibuntu-Paket installiert, inklusive Signierungsschlüssel. Alles über die Synaptic. Nun sehe ich im Software Center, dass nur eines von 8 Paketen als installiert markiert ist. Ist als der größte Teil vom Medibuntu Paket nicht installiert?
<animax> http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/865/medibuntu.png
<animax> Also zunächst ging es mir nur um die enthaltenen Codecs.
<Deem> animax: du hast gesehen, dass du nicht auf dem menüpunkt "installierte software" bist?
<animax> Mir ist die Anzeige eigentlich klar. Ich wundere mich aber. Also muss ich, um das Medibuntupaket mit allen Codecs nutzen zu können, doch noch im Software Center alles installieren? Ich dachte, das wäre mit der Aktion in der Synaptic erledigt. tm hatte mir damals dazu  auch garnichts gesagt.
<Deem> animax: hast du mal auf das medibuntu icon geklickt und dir anzeigen lassen was da steht?
<Deem> denn nur weil es dort angezeigt wird, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht installiert ist
<animax> Welches Icon meinst Du?
<animax> Du meinst 'Weitere Informationen'?
<k1l> ,codecs? animax 
<Deem> nein
<shetlandpony> animax, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Deem> ich meine das medibuntupaket
<k1l> animax: dort ist beschrieben was du machen musst/kannst.
<animax> Bei allen sieben kriege ich, wenn ich auf 'Weitere Informationen' klicke, die Option zur Installation angezeigt.
<k1l> animax: medibuntu bietet auch eine menge pakete mehr ausser nur die codecs. du bruachst also nicht alle. 
<Deem> animax: du hast auch gesehen, dassn icht alle pakete zwingend etwas mit codecs zu tun haben?
<animax> Ich will nur wissen, ob ich auch in Zukunft immer eine Kontrolle im Software Center machen muss, ob alles installiert wurde, was ich als Installation über die Synaptic in Auftrag gegeben habe.
<animax> Also, die Codec-Installation, die über die Synaptic gemacht habe, ist ja offenbar nicht erfolgt.
<animax> Denn das Codec Paket ist ja als nicht installiert makiert.
<Deem> animax: mach mal ein "dpkg --get-selections | grep <wie dein paket heißt, das du da in synaptic installiert hast> im terminal
<animax> Habe gerade in der Synaptic nachgesehen. Also das Codec Paket w64Codecs ist nicht grün markiert. also nicht installiert.
<Deem> animax: hast du den befehl ausgeführt, denn ich dir geschrieben habe?
<k1l> animax: irgendwie ist nicht ganz nachzuvollziehen, was du jetzt wo genau gemacht/geklickt hast.
<animax> Nein, nocht nicht. Mom.
<animax> Ähm, habe jetzt eingegeben 'dpkg --get-selections | grep<w64Codecs', da kommt 'no file or such directory'.
<Deem> animax: ohne die >
<Deem> und ohne die <
<animax> Also bei 'dpkg --get-selections | grep w64Codecs' kommt nur der Prompt. 
<Deem> ok. dann ist es nicht installiert
<Deem> oder der paketname heißt anders
<Deem> obwohl nein. synpatic zeigt glaub ich die paketnamen so an,w ei dpkg sie dann übernimmt
<animax> Nein, der Paketname war richtig. So wird er auch im Software Center angezeigt. Und die Synaptic gibt ihn ja auch als nicht installiert an.
<Deem> solche guis sind nicht immer 100%ig, aber diese programem nutzen im endeffekt alle dpkg, wenn also dpkg anzeigt, dass es nicht installiert ist, ist es das auch nicht
<Deem> animax: versuch mal über das terminal ein "sudo apt-get install w64Codecs". dann sollte es installiert werden.
<animax> Also, scheint geklappt zu haben, oder? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/336578/
<Deem> animax: ja hat es
<animax> Jo. Synaptic und Software Center zeigen es jetzt auch als installiert.
<k1l> animax: nutze nicht synaptic und softwarecenter gleichzeitig
<k1l> (das sollte wegen dem lock file eigentlich auch gar nicht gehen)
<animax> k1l: Du meinst, die Anzeigen sind nicht abgestimmt?
<k1l> animax: das ist als wenn du mit der linken und rechten hand gleichezeitig eine gabel bedienen willst. es geht ins auge
<animax> Nicht böse sein, aber ich verstehe Deine Aussage nicht. Kann ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
<k1l> animax: es gibt ein file, wo alle programme reinschreiben, was sie wo wie wann aus den quellen installiert haben. wenn du nun gleichzeitig drauf zugfreifst kann es nach hinten losgehen.
<animax> Was kann dann passieren?
<animax> Explodiert mein Rechner? :-DD
<tuckj> Hallo, habe eine kleine Frage: Kann man ohne ssh oder telnet zu benutzen über die Kommandozeile auf Laufwerke anderer Rechner im Heimnetzwerk zugreifen?
<k1l> im schlimmsten fall kann es dein system zermurksen. aber eigentlich sollte da auch ein lockfile verhindern,
<animax> Also Du meintest wirklich 'loCK file' und nicht 'loG file'.
<KojiroAK> Wie heisst der Gnome Audio-Recorder richtig?
<k1l> animax: ja. und mit softwarecenter und synaptik arbeiten ist auch doppelt gemoppelt.
<jokrebel> tuckj: ftp zB. würde auch gehn
<animax> k1l: Ja, schon klar.
<tuckj> jokrebel: Meinst du das ich auf dem andren Rechner nen FTP-Server installieren soll?
<jokrebel> tuckj: würde in dem Fall dann wohl nötig sein - IIRC
<animax> Ich danke Euch erstmal. Werde jetzt weiter auf die Suche nach den Lösungen für meine Probleme gehen ... Bin seeeehr gespannt, ob jetzt ein paar Sachen anders laufen. Man liest sich ... :-D 
<animax> Ciaoi.
<KojiroAK> Gefunden.
<KojiroAK> gnome-sound-recorder ist im Paket gnome-media
<tuckj> jokrebel: Ok, danke für den Tipp !
<jokrebel> tuckj: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere geht auch samba auf Konsole.
<jokrebel> tuckj: NFS glaub wär auch ein Stichwort für Dich in das Du Dich mal einlesen solltest.
<tuckj> jokrebel: Ja, Samba hab ich schon installiert, werde mich dann doch da mal etwas weiter reinlesen ;-) wie was geht...ja, davon hab ich auch schon gehört, aber dann mich erstmal mit den Sambagrundlagen befasst
<jokrebel> tuckj: OK dann für den Anfang: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SAMBA
<tuckj> jokrebel: Ok...allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das dann mit NFS geht, weil ich auch auf Windoofs-Rechner zugreifen möchte
<bekks> ,windoof? tuckj 
<shetlandpony> tuckj, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<bekks> Abhängig von deiner Windowsversion kann dein Windows auch NFS.
<tuckj> bekks: Ok, tut mir leid, die bezeichnung für Windows hat sich bei mir leider schon fest etabliert,... aber auch hier danke für den Tipp!
<animax> Da bin ich nochmal kurz. Muss ich eigentlich unbedingt den Sig.-Schlüssel installieren? Wahrscheinlich auch wider ne doofe Frage ....
<animax> Ich glaube, der wird benötigt, damit Updates durchgeführt werden können, oder?
<tuckj> An alle die mir geantwortet haben: Danke ;-) ,... bin weg.
<animax> Also, ich meine, damit die automatischen Aktualisierungen der Synaptic auch die Medibuntuquellen ansteuern.
<k1l> animax: glaube es geht auch ohne, aber mit dem schlüssel ist sichergestellt, dass die pakete auch da herkommen, wo du denkst.
<animax> Ok.
<animax> Jetzt habe ich nochmal eine naive Frage. Wenn ich das aktuelle ffmpeg (das für maverick) aus den lucidbleed Paketquellen auf meinem Lucid installiere, muss ich da wieder mit Schwierigkeiten rechnen? Oder ist da eigentlich nix zu befürchten? Ich würde es nämlich jettz doch mal gerne ausprobieren, weil ich scheinbar einige Problem habe, die mit der Verfügbarkeit oder der Implementiereung von...
<animax> ...Codecs zu tun haben.
<bekks> animax: Musst Du nicht - aber für das Vertrauen und die Paranoia ist das schon besser.
<animax> Also, ich würde mich auch durchaus bemühen, Realität und Paranoia auseinanderzuhalten. :-DD
<bekks> animax: wenn du pakete aus quellen installierst, die nicht für deine version sind, bist Du selbst schuld.
<animax> Ich würde mir auch Maverick installieren, aber so, wie ich das jetzt nachgelesen habe, wäre für mich wahrscheinlich eine Neuinstallation besser als ein Upgrade. Bei einem Upgrade kann ja auch wieder so Einiges auf einen zukommen, oder?
<animax> Also, ich meine Maverick neu istallieren.
<animax> Wenn ich vorher meine Daten-FAT32-Partition, die genau "zwischen" der Windows- und der Linux-Installation liegt defragmentiere, kann ich diese dann bei der Installation von Maverick vergrößern, ohne, dass Daten verloren gehen? Also direkt benachbart eine Partition in FAT32 erstellen und diese dann mit der Daten-FAT32 zu einer einzigen verbinden? 
<Alchimedes> lässt fat nicht zu
<bekks> Ohne Backup kannst Du da nichts machen.
<jokrebel> bye
<animax> Ciao.
<animax> Im Moment verschwende ich nämlich Speicherplatz. Habe mir damals 150 GB für die /-Partion eingetragen.
<animax> Die hätte ich jetzt gerne für die FAT32.
<animax> Meine externe Sicherungs-Festplatte ist natürlich auch mit FAT32 formatiert.
<bekks> animax: Und? Dann nimmt man einen tarball zur Sicherung :)
<Alchimedes> @bekks tar für ne fat partition ??
<brot> Alchimedes: fat kann die berechtigungen nicht speichern, tar schon :)
<bekks> Klar.
<bekks> Was denn sonst? :D
<sash_> hat tar nen switch zum splitten?
<bekks> Braucht es nicht.
<sash_> fat32 kann nur files bis 4gb
<Alchimedes> bekks Du meinst von der Linux partition die fatpartition mittels tar sichern?
<bekks> Alchimedes: Anders herum...
<bekks> sash_: Macht ja nichts - baut man kleinere tarballs.
<brot> sash_: tar wurde geschrieben um daten auf tapes zu archivieren (Tape ARchiver). also ja ;)
<Alchimedes> ?? unter fat gibt es kein tar
<bekks> Alchimedes: fat ist ein Dateisystem, kein OS.
<bekks> Und selbst unter Windows kann man tar benutzen.
<Alchimedes> wahnsinn was du alles weisst...
<bekks> Komische Fragen stellst Du...
<Alchimedes> ich ? die frage hat doch der kamerad annimax oder so gesterrlt
<Alchimedes> sorry -r +l
<animax> Ähm, es ging mir ja eigentlich um die Vergrößerung der Partition.
<bekks> animax: Kann FAT32 nicht so, wie Du das möchtest.
<animax> Jo, alles, klar.
<animax> Also, runter mit Lucid, Daten sichern Partition vergrößern, Maverick drauf.
<bekks> Daten komplett sichern, neu partitionieren, ab dafür.
<Alchimedes> @beeks du meinst mit gnutools b.z.w. cygwin
<bekks> Alchimedes: Nö, auch ohne.
<Alchimedes> mein windows kennt kein tar
<brot> Alchimedes: 7zip
<Deem> es gibt solch nette sachen die nennen sich 7zip oder winrar
<bekks> Oder auch dinge wie gnutools, etc.
<bekks> Da muss man kein cygwin haben.
<animax> Die Sache mit dem tarball, ist das jetzt zum Dateien packen und abspeichern auf FAT32?
<sl33py_0x15> abend, die std festgelegte größe für die root partition während der installation, weis jemand wie ich mir die größe anzeigen lassen kann?
<bekks> animax: Ja.
<Alchimedes> hör ich hier auch grad das man mit 7zip nen tar archiv bilden kann cool.. mann lernt nie aus
<sl33py_0x15> tar ist auch nur ein komprimierungs verfahren, soweit ich weis
<animax> Aha. Also, das war jetzt nur eine Sicherungsmöglichkeit, weil ich sonst meine Daten nicht sichern könnte. 
<bekks> sl33py_0x15: Da weisst Du falsch.
<sl33py_0x15> umgekehrt?
<sl33py_0x15> tar.gz z.B.
<bekks> sl33py_0x15: tar ist eine app, die einen Algo verwendet, oder gar mehrere hintereinander, um etwas zu archivieren.
<Alchimedes> haha greetings to u45
<u45> eine app ist gut
<u45> tar fuer 0.49cent im appstore :)
<Alchimedes> ne mindestens 0.79cent
<u45> oder gar nicht, weil wird nicht mehr gebraucht, wer nutzt auf seinem iphone schon ein magnetband
<Alchimedes> bekks hat zuviel becks.....
<bekks> u45: seit wann wird tar nicht mehr gebraucht?
<sl33py_0x15> ok noch mal zu meiner ersten Frage: abend, die std festgelegte größe für die root partition während der installation, weis jemand wie ich mir die größe anzeigen lassen kann?
<u45> imm app store :)
<eanderle> .
<bekks> sl33py_0x15: zweites terminal aufmachen und nachgucken?
<sl33py_0x15> harhar
<u45> df 
<sl33py_0x15> mit welchem befehl?
<bekks> strg+alt+f2, enter, df -h
<Alchimedes> u45 quatch
<Alchimedes> mach ne manuelle installation
<u45> da hab ich dann wohl die frage nicht verstanden, oder?
<Alchimedes> ausserdem zeigt je nach distri die installations-routine eh alle partition an
<u45> scheiss grafischer install quatsch
<bekks> Funktioniert auch für die meisten User.
<bekks> Einige wollen das allerdings nicht, und nehmen dann zB die alternate cd.
<Alchimedes>  machst Du ne geführte Installation zeigt er dir ne vorgabe an
<u45> ich glaube da muss man bei ubuntu auf manuell, dort kann man dann seine partis verwalten
<bekks> "partis"?
<u45> partitionen
<u45> ansonsten immer gut fdisk -l /dev/<blafasel>
<sl33py_0x15> ok die wird scheinbar auf größe der home partition angepasst
<sl33py_0x15> danke
<eanderle> ich mag cfdisk
<bekks> u45: Was bei einem LVM genu nichts bringt :)
<Alchimedes> @45 du vollhonk das ist nicht wirklich grafisch! es gibt allerdings die grafischeinstallationsmöglichkeitfürvollhonks
<eanderle> ein bischen leichter als fdisk
<u45> was haltet ihr von ufw?
<bekks> u45: Abstand.
<bekks> eanderle: Leichter? Man muss trotzdem noch genau so wissen, was man tut.
<u45> lvm ist ne etwas andere nummer, da hast du dann aber auch andere moeglichkeiten :)
<u45> und solltest schon wissen wie du die groesse eines volumes ermittelst
<bekks> 0211 194047 < bekks> Einige wollen das allerdings nicht, und nehmen dann zB die alternate cd.
<eanderle> bekks: Ya, aber ich kann nie die fdisk befehle erinnern
<Alchimedes> man fdisk
<bekks> eanderle: Auswendig kann ich die auch nicht - ich bastel mir meistens ein textfile und jage das durch sfdisk.
<u45> was haltet ihr von ufw?
<bekks> 0211 194216 < bekks> u45: Abstand.
<SQ-ONE> u45: ich glaube das ist eh nur ein aufsatz für iptables
<bekks> SQ-ONE: Ack.
<Alchimedes> was ist der unterschied zwischen einem ubuntu-user und einem Hamburger?
<u45> ja klar, aber ich find das recht praktisch wenn man mit nem schlapptop unterwegs sit ist
<bekks> iptables reicht mir vollkommen aus.
<u45> schnell und very easy
<u45> ja das stimmt schon mir auch
<Alchimedes> wenn mann beim HAmburger die Gurke rauszieht furzt er nicht...
<bekks> ,ot? Alchimedes 
<shetlandpony> Alchimedes: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<sash_> u45: iptables: einmal einrichten, works. fertig
<u45> klar schau dir aber mal ufw an, das logging kannst im laufenden betrieb erhoehen
<u45> loglevel, sorry
 * sash_ !cares about that. hauptsache, die kiste ist in öffentlichen netzen zu
<u45> ich bin auf jeden fall kein fan von shorewall und konsorten, aber das ufw auf dem notbook fand ich praktisch
<bekks> Kannst Du mit iptables auch.
<bekks> Wann genau kommt der Vorteil von einem Aufsatz für iptables?
<u45> ja aber beim ufw lang ein "sudo ufw logging <level>"
<u45> oder auch ein "ufw allow smtp"
<sash_> u45: kann man sich auch zusammenskripten. wie (fast) immer (fast) überall
<u45> klar
<sash_> ufw allow smtp ist ja irgendwie nicht gerade so aussagekräftig
<u45>          ufw deny proto tcp to any port 80
<sash_> welches interface, wie loggen? smtp an welchem port? eingehend? ausgehend? stateful?
<u45> ist schon besser, musst mal in die man page schauen, fand ich nicht schlecht
<u45> ist auf jeden fall schneller als der gesamte iptables befehl krempel
<bekks> Wenn Du die man page lesen musst, lies die von iptables. :P
<u45> und unterwegs doch ne nummer
<u45> hahah, die ist auch ein wenig groesser, aber unbedeutend
<u45> hab ja zeit :)
<k1l> ,channelregeln? alchimedes 
<u45> quaso
<shetlandpony> alchimedes: Um eine vernuenftige, gut funktionierende Kommunikation unter allen Chatteilnehmern zu gewaehrleisten, gibt es einige Regeln fuer die Channel hier. Sie sind in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC nachzulesen. Bitte beachte sie. [regeln]
<zeitsofa> hi zusammen 
<sash_> u45: http://fpaste.org/9VbO/ <- sowas für öffentliche netze und gut ist.
<sash_> mehr interessiert (mich) am laptop nicht. ich kann ohne einschränkung machen und mir keine gedanken drum machen, dass man von aussen drauf kommt. das ist imho für solch einen fall der sinn einer firewall
<bekks> Richtig.
<u45> ??
<u45> ok kommt aber darauf an wo ich mich befinde
<sash_> nein
<u45> home, work, uni, usw.
<sash_> es gibt die unterteilung vertrauenswürdig und nicht vertrauenswürdig
<bekks> Für alles andere gibt es ssh tunnel.
<u45> hahaha
<sash_> is so
<u45> dann lieber vpn
<u45> ipsec, versteht sich
<bekks> Ah, marketing buzzword alarm.
<sash_> *dingdingding*
<u45> ich fand das ufw deshalb nicht schlecht, weil der normale USER, nicht ihr, sich schnell und einfach die regeln bauen kann
<bekks> Ein normaler User hat keine Ahnung davon...
<u45> und ich, wenn unterwegs mit ubuntu, schnell mal was fixen koennte, z,b
<sash_> der normale user hat keine regeln zu bauen
<u45> meinst du bekks?
<bekks> Meine ich.
<bekks> Weiß ich sogar.
<sash_> der kriegt ne firewall vor die nase gesetzt und hat sich damit abzufinden
<sash_> "aber koennen wir nicht ftp...?" "nein."
<u45> das stimmt nicht ich kenne windows entwickler die gerne mit linux rumspielen und genau die leute koennen sowas als einstieg gebrauchen
<u45> hahaha
<u45> der war gut
<sash_> gui macht vieles unverstaendlich. iptables ist ein paradebeispiel
<sash_> wenn ich die firewall nicht verstehe(n will), sollte ich sie auch nicht administrieren/zusammenklicken
<u45> iptables ist nun nicht gerade ein paradebeispeil, vielleicht eher pf
<u45> mac user ipfw
<sash_> webmin, genau das gleiche. keinen bock auf linux-administration, aber linux haben wollen
<sash_> aber das wird jetzt zu ot
<sash_> ,ot? u45 
<shetlandpony> u45: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<bekks> sash_: full ack.
<bekks> pf ist iptables in grün.
<u45> webmin muss nun nicht sein
<u45> ???
<u45> ohh das ist mir sehr neu
<u45> da bin ich gespannt
<u45> wird da gerade gegoogelt? :)
<sash_> xwaswo?
<bekks> Nein, aber OT gelabert.
<u45> was ist ot?
<bekks> ,ot? u45 
<shetlandpony> u45: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<u45> ok
<u45> danke euch aber fuer die hilfe, cio
<sash_> hmm...
<sl33py_0x15> wie entfernt man in der benachrichtigungsanzeige das Bild von Evolution?
<Alchimedes> rechner ausmachen
<sl33py_0x15> gibts da überhaupt eine Möglichkeit für? ansonsten wäre es auch kein thema das Feld ganz zu löschen, müsste dann aber noch die lautstärken anzeige wieder bekommen.
<brot> sl33py_0x15: feld ganz löschen ist ne schlechte idee.
<brot> ich vermut mal das es irgendne option in evolution gibt für das symbol.
<sl33py_0x15> warum, alles andere bekomm ich ja angezeigt
<brot> allerdings benutz ich kein evolution
<sl33py_0x15> evolution ist schon von der platte, aber das symbol verschwindet nicht
<Alchimedes> ?? auf dem Desktop?
<sl33py_0x15> ich weis nicht, vielleicht ;P
<brot> sl33py_0x15: evolution ist n metapaket
<sl33py_0x15> das muss ich mir nochmal ansehen, aber eine möglichkeit die lautstärke angezeigt zu bekommen müsste es doch auch so geben, oder nicht?
<bekks> brot: Ist es nicht wirklich :)
<brot> bekks: mh, ich hab hier mal ne diskussion von wegen evolution entfernen und metapaket aufgeschnappt und dacht das is so
<brot> n versuch wars wert :)
<bekks> ;)
<Alchimedes> hab openoffice.org math installiert jedoch wird es mir unter Anwendungen -> Büro nicht angezeigt , hab es deinstalliert über synaptic , über apt-get , e.t.c aber pardou zeigt er es nicht an
<kiko1> Guten Abend zusammen
<Alchimedes> maverick 64 bit
<wurstdog> was luebbt da, gnome?
<Alchimedes> jo
<wurstdog> da gibt es ne config fuer
<k1l> Alchimedes: schau mal unter einstellungen hauptmenü, ob da vlt nur der eintrag versteckt ist
<Alchimedes> dafür das es unter Anwendungen -> Büro  angezeigt wird ?? wär mir neu
<wurstdog> einstellungen->hauptmenue
<wurstdog> oder so, da kann man das einstellen
<Alchimedes> @k1l seh ich dort nicht
<wurstdog> preferences->main menue dort die eintraege durch suchen
<Frickelpit> Alchimedes: manchmal hilft auch ein aus- und wieder einloggen
<Alchimedes> ne ist schon 1 1/2 Tage alt das Problem also reboots ohne ende
<bekks> Dann bau Dir einen Eintrag.
<k1l> ist es denn aktuell überhaupt installiert?
<Alchimedes> @wurstdog da gibt es keinen eintrag
<bekks> Ich sehe das Problem nicht.
<wurstdog> office, oder so
 * Frickelpit nimmt bekks die rosarote Brille ab. :P
<wurstdog> hab ich gerade nicht im blick weil foo was will
<bekks> Super, ich sehe nur noch Farben :)
<Alchimedes> jo ist installiert
<wurstdog> cool
<kiko1> ;)
<wurstdog> unter was spielt man unter ubuntu filme ab?
<Alchimedes> wird aber trozdem unter Anwendungen nicht angezeigt
<wurstdog> vlc, mplayer
<wurstdog> google.de
<Alchimedes> wurstdog beantwortet seine Fragen selber HONK!!
<dadrc> totem standardmäßig
<kiko1> :)
<wurstdog> ahh
<sl33py_0x15> wenn ich das evolution-indicator applet lösche verschwindet meine ganzes panel :D
<bekks> ,regeln? Alchimedes 
<shetlandpony> Alchimedes: Um eine vernuenftige, gut funktionierende Kommunikation unter allen Chatteilnehmern zu gewaehrleisten, gibt es einige Regeln fuer die Channel hier. Sie sind in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC nachzulesen. Bitte beachte sie.
<kiko1> Ich hatte mich gerade gewundert. VLC und mplayer sind beide fein. Finde ich.
<k1l> Alchimedes: unterlasse die schimpfwörter. letztes mal jetzt!
<wurstdog> ist schon ok, danke bekks
<Alchimedes> Honk? 
<bekks> wurstdog: Passt schon.
<Alchimedes> ist doch kein schimpwort
<Alchimedes> +f
<wurstdog> Alchimedis bleib locker
<Alchimedes> halt die Fesse Du wichser!!
<bekks> k1l: kurzes qry?
<k1l> immer doch
<kiko1> Hmm, ich wüsste gerne, ob ich problemlos mehrere Fenstermanager parallel installieren kann. Ich würde gerne neben Gnome noch ein bischen was testen, möchte mir aber nichts kaputt machen.
<bekks> Kannst Du.
<kiko1> Danke :) Ich war mir fast sicher, und hatte auch Freund google gefragt, aber wenns um ein "Produktivsystem" geht, frage ich lieber nochmal :) 
<bekks> Auf einem Produktivsystem "testet" man nie etwas.
<KojiroAK> kiko1: Virtualbox
<kiko1> Wohl wahr :) Naja, mehr als den Fenstermanager oder im schlimmsten Fall die OS-Installation hätte ich nicht schiessen können, dank halbwegs sauberer Datenhaltung und git. Aber auch das wäre schon schlimm genug.
<kiko1> @KojiroAK: Danke für den Tipp!
<KojiroAK> kiko1: Als ich mal Xfce, Gnome und KDE nebeneinander installiert hatte, hat Gnome ein wenig rumgezickt.
<kiko1> Ich benutze Ubuntu zwar schon eine Weile, habe es aber lange nicht viel anders als ein Windows gehandhabt. Zurzeit steige ich mehr und mehr auf die Shell um und setze mich mit tiefergehenden Konzepten auseinander. Aber meine ganzen Shellscript-Versuche halte ich sauber aus dem eigentlichen System draussen, was mit einem FensterManager 'klassisch' nicht geht
<Moritz> Hallo. Ich mache mit "rsync -avz --progress --delete /media/Daten/ /media/BUFFALO\ External\ HDD" ein Backup von meiner HDD auf die externe HDD. Jetzt habe ich mal getestet, dass rsync auch eine Datei, die sich lediglich im Namen unterscheidet und ansonsten identisch ist, komplett auf die externe kopiert, anstatt "nur" den Namen der Datei auf der externen zu ändern? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass rsync einfach den Namen ändert und somit 
<Moritz> Zeit beim backup spart?
<bekks> Nein.
<animax> So, war was futtern. Hab da auch noch mal 'n Frägelchen. Wo das Wort gerade gefallen ist. Der VLC Player verschluckt jedesmal die letzten/das letzte Bilder/Bild und schließt dann sofort das Fenster. Habe schon gesucht, finde aber keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, um das zu ändern.
<animax> Lucid 64bit.
<Moritz> bekks, war das an mich das Nein?^^
<bekks> Moritz: Ja.
<Moritz> verdammt :)
<Moritz> bekks, fällt Dir denn ein Programm ein, dass diesen Task übernehmen könnte? Ich hab in dem Datensicherungs-Wiki jetzt nicht unbedingt was gefunden, was "mächtiger" als rsync wäre...
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Eine Namensänderung kannst Du ohne RCS nicht abfangen.
<Moritz> bekks, RCS?
<bekks> Revision Control System.
<bekks> Auf gut deutsch - eine Namensänderung kann ein Backup nicht abfangen.
<Moritz> bekks, danke, wollte gerade nach der Übersetzung fragen :P
<Moritz> naja gut, dann werde ich wohl mit dem jetzigen Zustand leben müssen
<animax> Kann ich das ffmpeg Paket in Lucid updaten, ohne das LucidBleed PPA (https://launchpad.net/~lucid-bleed/+archive/lucidbleed-exp) in Anspruch zu nehmen? 
<sl33py_0x15> @bekks, ich hab noch eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden die einteilung der festplatte herauszubekommen: parted /dev/sda print
<bekks> sl33py_0x15: Super.
<animax> Ich wiederhol nochmal meine  Frage: Kann ich das ffmpeg Paket in Lucid updaten, ohne das LucidBleed PPA (https://launchpad.net/~lucid-bleed/+archive/lucidbleed-exp) in Anspruch zu nehmen? 
<bekks> Warum willst du irgendwas updaten, für irgendwelche ominösen Probleme, die Du bisher nicht genannt hast?
<animax> Hypothese eines Programmierers von Blender Builds war, dass mit der Implementierung des ffmpeg Pakets bei Blender irgendetwas nicht stimmt, das aber nicht an Blender liegt.
<animax> Ich kann im Video Sequenzer keine Video Dateien laden z.B.
<animax> Ich hatte große Probleme mit Screen Recording ...
<dreamon> animax, ffmpeg kannst du selbst compilieren.. Hab ich selbst schon gemacht.. gibt ne gute anleitung
<animax> Kann jetzt nicht mehr im  Detail schildern, worum es alles ging.
<bekks> "kann nicht" "hatte probleme" ...
<bekks> Das sind keine Fehlermeldungen.
<bekks> ,wf? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<animax> bekks: Ja, ich weiß. Aber das geht ja jetzt auch schon lange ...
<bekks> ...
<frischling> moin
<wurstdog>  /exit
<dreamon> animax, suche mal Link..(falls du interessiert bist)
<animax> bekks: Mom, ich habe ja noch Terminal-Meldungen der Fehlversuche.
<frischling> Darf ich hier Fragen stellen?
<animax> bekks. Nr. 1: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/336727/
<dreamon> animax, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095 -> ich bin ein Fan von ffmpeg
<animax> bekks: Nr. 2, Versuch, eine Xvid zu rendern. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/336728/
<animax> bekks: Nr. 3, Versuch eine zuvor als AVI RAW gerenderte Image Sequenz in den Video Sequenz Editor zu laden. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/336729/
<animax> dreamon: Danke, aber Compilieren hört sich sehr anspruchsvoll an .. :-(
<dreamon> animax, im Prinzip die Befehle der Reihenfolge nach machen.. mich haben die damals von ffmpeg(irc) ausgelacht, welche alte Version ich hatte.
<frischling> Ich frage einfach mal wenn ich ubuntu installiert habe wie sieht es dann mit psfonts aus?
<animax> dreamon: Was soll ich da dann compilieren? Was meinst Du? Ich weiß ja nch nicht mal, wo meine Schwierigkeiten begründet liegen. 
<dreamon> animax, Du sagtest doch das ffmpeg das Problem sei.. daher dachte ich du suchst eine neue version.?
<animax> dreamon: Will sagen, ich kann nicht benennen, WAS ich (programmiertechnisch ausgedrückt) konkret erreichen will. Ich kann ja Ubuntu nicht sagen "Lass mich bitte Video Dateien in Blender laden".
<animax> Ich kenne mich zu wenig aus?
<dreamon> animax, Was willst du mit Blender laden.. videos?
<animax> dreamon: Ja, Blender hat einen Video Sequenz Editor, ein leistungsstarkes Video Editier Programm. 
<frischling> na gut ein schönes we
<animax> Sequenzen laden, Überblenden, Effekte hinzufügen usw.
<dreamon> animax, Ich dachte immer blender erzeugt filme.. aber das man die auch einfügen kann war mir neu. 
<animax> frischling: Hier musste Geduld mitbringen ;-D.
<animax> frischling: Nicht aufgeben! :-D
<dreamon> animax, wo ist nun das Problem?
<animax> dreamon: Blender ist ein 3D Grafik Programm. Ja, Du kannst damit Filme erzeugen, richtig. Aber zum Filme erzeugen gehört auch die Editierarbeit an den Filmsequenzen. Auch das kann Blender.
<frischling> animax danke aber heute habe ich keine Geduld ;-)
<animax> dreamon. Problem: Ich kann die erzeugten Sequenzen nicht im Editor laden.
<dreamon> animax, Ich hab mit Blender schon gearbeitet.. Super Programm.
<dreamon> animax, Weil das Format nicht supportet wird?
<animax> Also, wenn ich eine Animation erstellt habe und diese als AVI gerendert habe, dann kann ich diese AVI anschließend nicht im Editor laden. 
<animax> Auch andere AVIs sind nicht zu laden.
<animax> Auch kann ich keine Ani mit Xvid rendern.
<animax> Ich habe jetzt das Medibuntu Paket installiert. Aber danach hat sich auch nichts geändert. Medibuntu soll doch auch z.B. den Xvid-Codec enthalten, soweit ich weiß.
<dreamon> Es wird bestimmt eine bestimmte Quailtät, Bildformat, Dateiformat vorausgesetzt?
<animax> Nun sagte der Mensch, der meine Builds schreibt, dass es an der ffmpeg-Implementierung liegen muss.
<animax> Er empfahl mir auch, auf Maverick umzusteigen, aber dass will ich mir im Moment nicht unbedingt antun.
<dreamon> animax, ging es schon mal.. mit deinen Dateien, oder ist das erst seit den letzten Builds?
<animax> Mit 2.49 geht es z.B. Nur 2.56 will nich.
<dreamon> Wenn du wüßtest, welches Format blender direkt verarbeitet, könntest du es ja selbst umwandeln.?
<animax> Wie meinst Du das? 
<animax> Das ist aber nicht alles. OpenShot und Kdenlive haben z.B. auch teilweise Probleme mit dem Abspielen der gerenderten 'AVIs. Ich habe übrigens festgestellt, dass es bei den AVIs, die ich mit Gimp gemacht habe, auch zu Problemen kommt.
<dreamon> naja. ffmpeg wandelt ja beliebige Formate in beliebige Formate um.. wenn du wüßtest, welche blender direkt importiert.. könntest das problem vielliehct umehen?
<animax> Also, AVI Dateien sollten i.d.R. problemlos angezeigt werden.
<animax> Ich kann zwar mit Bildsequenzen arbeiten statt mit Video Dateien, möchte aber gerne, dass die Sache mit den Videos auch funktioniert. Außerdem habe ich heute noch nicht herausgefunden, ob alle Editier-Optionen bei den BIldsequenzen bestehen.
<animax> dreamon: Wenn ich mich an das Compilieren heranwage, in wiefern kann mir das denn in diesem Zusammenhang eine Hilfe sein?  
<animax> Und warum hast Du das damals überhaupt gemacht?
<dreamon> Nunja.. die neueste version von ffmpeg macht bessere Dateien.. erzielt besseres bild. bessere kompression.. und ist obendrein noch schneller.
<animax> Welches System hast Du?
<animax> Also OS.
<tm> animax: wenn du ffmpeg selbst kompilieren möchtest und du nicht weisst - warum - solltest davon die finger lassen - weil du beim ffmpeg noch einige optionen mit angeben mußt um die gewünschte effekte zu bekommen, nimm das ffmpeg auf dem mediubuntu - dazu steht im wiki etwas
<tm> aus*
<animax> Hallo tm, ja, das habe ich ja jetzt wahrscheinlich auf der Festplatte.
<animax> Was bedeutet denn z.B. eine Fehlermeldung wie: 'ffmpeg has changed alloc scheme ... ARGHHH!
<animax> not an anim: /media/Daten/Dokumente07052010/Blender/Renders/TestVideos/CubeGrowingStrip_3.avi'
<dreamon> animax, frag doch einfach mal nach im #ffmpeg die jungs sind fit
<tm> animax: ich kenne nicht alle fehlermeldungen auswendig, einfach mal die fehlermeldung in google eingeben, ich hab nur gelesen - dass ffmpeg kompiliert werden soll
<animax> Kannst Du zu den Reports vielleicht was sagen?
<animax> Nr.1.:http://paste.pocoo.org/show/336727/
<animax> Nr.2: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/336728/
<animax> Nr.3: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/336729/ 
<animax>  
<animax> Nr.1: Versuch, AVI zu laden, Nr.2: Versuch Xvid zu rendern, Nr. 3: Versuch, AVI zu laden.
<animax> Ich hab da keinen Nick im ffmpeg.
<tm> animax: ich würde sagen das 2. versucht speicher zu allokieren, 3. und dabei auf die nase fällt, warum das so ist weiss ich nicht 
<tm> animax: und für ffmpeg, brauchste keinen nick - einfach mit /join #ffmpeg den channel joinen
<tm> wenn der hier auf dem server ist, aber bitte die fragen in englisch schreiben ;)
<animax> Oh je, und das dann noch alles auf Englisch ... Ja, der ist hier auf dem Server. Habe auf den Link geklickt und dachte, bin dann drin. 
<animax> Sorry, ich muss wieder dumm  nachfragen: /join #ffmpeg? Wo geb ich das ein?
<tm> animax: eigentlich da, wo du deine nachtrichten eingibst :)
<dadrc> Da, wo du die ganze Zeit schreibst...
<tm> animax: und keine angst, die fressen dich schon nicht auf :)
<dadrc> Das / am Anfang heißt, dass es ein Befehl für deinen Client ist
<animax> Tjo, das ging ja dann fix ... :-(
<animax> Die Leute da unterstützen Ubuntu nich.
<animax> Nur Support zur letzten ffmpeg.
<animax> Und die Fehlermeldungen seien auch keine ffmpeg-Fehlermeldungen.
<tm> animax: sondern?
<animax> Eventuell eine fehlende Übereinstimmung von Blender- und ffmpeg-Bibliotheken.
<animax> Man sagte mir dort, das allerletzte, was sie dort bracuhen würden, seien Crahsreports ("backtrace from a debugger"). Wie soll ich denn das verstehen?
<animax> Oh, hatte den Text gerade aus Versehen im ffmpeg-Channel gepostet. :-DD
<vitus37> ich habe ein ziemlich stranges problem:
<tm> animax: ich kann da auch wenig machen, ich würde jetzt googlen
<animax> Ach neeeeeee. menno :-(
<tm> animax: oder frag im englischen channel mal nach /join #ubuntu
<vitus37> andauernd wird mir irgendein inhalt in ein textfeld, das ich gerade benutze (egal ob editor oder internetseite), eingefügt. ich habe diese inhalte weder in meiner zwischenablage, noch sonst irgendwie verwendet. gerade wurde mir der quelltext einer internetseite, die ich gerade aufgerufen hatte, in den editor eingefügt.
<vitus37> total wild
<vitus37> habt ihr ne idee, an was das liegen könnte?
<vitus37> ich habe ubuntu auf einem laptop mit touchpad, hat das tp vlt etwas damit zu tun?
<apollo13> kennt jemand nen cpu benchmark? oder irgendnen einfachen weg um alle cpus schnell auszulasten
<Dr_Muhaha> /usr/share/doc/cpuburn/README  <--- lesen
<apollo13> thx
<apollo13> Dr_Muhaha: okay, das ist mehr so naja, damit bekomm ich die cpu auch nicht warm^^
<elementz> nabend. 
<elementz> ich bin sicher nicht der erste der fragt: ich seit zwei tagen probleme mit dem shockwave plugin version: 10.3.162.0  das ist die 64 bit version soweit ich mich korrekt erinnere. videos auf youtube werden korrekt abgespielt, vimeo geht gar nicht mehr. 
<elementz> jemand ein ähnliches problem gehabt? welche flash version empfehlt ihr auf x64? 
<apollo13> wir empfehlen gar kein flash
<elementz> apollo13: tja, ich auch nicht. aber html5 geht auch noch nicht wirklich, nech?
<apollo13> für meine zwecke schon
<elementz> keine abspielprobleme?
<apollo13> nö
<elementz> also auf vimeo und youtube geht das bei mir nur sporadisch mit html5
<elementz> also hilft mir das jetzt nicht wirklich
<elementz> sonst jemand nen tipp ? ^^
<bekks> html5 funktioniert super.
<zeitsofa> kann mir jemand sagen wie auch cli ebene so zerstückelte rar files auspacke? bin leider kein filesharer und hab mich mit sowas noch ni befassen müssen :/
<apollo13> zeitsofa: zeig mal nen ls her
<zeitsofa> das willst du nicht sehen das sind 330files
<apollo13> die ersten paar
<apollo13> denn je nach naming scheme kann man sagen wie die gepackt sind
<zeitsofa> inetpub.part001.rar inetpub.part002.rar
<zeitsofa> usw
<apollo13> ok, versuch mal einfach unrar x dateimitkleinsterpartzahl.rar
<zeitsofa> uswhttp://pastebin.info/9673
<dreamon> Wollte gerade jaunty auf Maverik updaten.. kam eine Fehlermeldung.. hab nachgelesen das ich nouveau entfernen muß.. das hab ich machen wollen. Bis ich aber geschnallt hab das er das halbe system entfernt war es schon zu spät.. System hat sich plötzlich runtergefahren. Wenn ich nun starte.. kommt grub zeigt aber kein ubuntu mehr an. 
<apollo13> backup einspielen wennst nicht mehr infos hast…
<dreamon> apollo13, Backup nicht vorhanden.. er hat ja nur pakete entfernt.. kann ich nicht ubuntu aufspielen ohne das er alles überschreibt?
<bekks> Nein.
<dreamon> Wenn ich in konsole wieder käme.. aber grub zeigt nix mehr an.
<apollo13> kommt auf dein partitionslayout an
<dreamon> sda5 ist alles drin / 
<apollo13> dann wirds unlustig
<apollo13> backup… oder viel grub magie
<apollo13> oder nen chroot mit etwas glück
<bekks> grub kann da nicht helfen.
<bekks> bestenfalls ein chroot.
<dreamon> chroot hab ich versucht. grub-update hat nur gemotzt
<apollo13> nunja wenn das system noch bootbar ist und nur die grub config im arsch dann schon
<apollo13> dreamon: dann machst du es falsch^^
<dreamon> ne er meinte -> cannot find list of partitions
<bekks> Dann hast du das chroot falsch aufgesetzt.
<dreamon> mount /dev/sda /mnt -> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev -> mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc -> chroot /mnt /bin/bash 
<dreamon> halt sda5 nicht sda
<zeitsofa> apollo13: ok mit dem nonfree unrar gehts 
<zeitsofa> danke dir 
<apollo13> dreamon: dann bind halt noch das sys dir
<apollo13> und proc ist ansich mount -t proc none /mnt/proc, keine ahnung ob das nen unterschied macht
<dreamon> hab ich dem wiki entnommen... 
<dreamon> er findet nicht mal die Windows partition mehr.. was ist da nur passiert.. 
<dreamon> ich machmal besser nochmal neu
<dreamon> nur noch memory test im grub..
<bekks> du hast deinen Rechner ohne Backup zerschossen.
<bekks> Das ist passiert.
<dreamon> Rotz.. hab doch nur 2Paket entfernt.. und da war ein Rattenschwanz abhängigkeiten mit drin
<dreamon> Dann werd ich mal /home retten und neu auspielen. dann configs zurück schreiben.. sollte dohc gehn?
<stegbth> Guten Abend
<zeitsofa> nabend
<stegbth> kann es sein, dass man Samba nicht mehr richtig als Printserver fuer Windows mit Treiberverteilung einsetzen kann?
<stegbth> hier laeuft ein ubuntu 10.04 mit LDAP und kann nur eine Handvoll XP Druckertreiber auf print$ kopieren
<stegbth> die signierten Hersteller Treiber bringen alle "Zugriff verweigert"
<stegbth> hin und wieder liest man man soll "use client driver=yes" setzen, dann wird aber kein Treiber mehr verteilt, dann ich ja direkt mittels Jetdirect auf den Drucker drucken
<apollo13> ha, /me weiß warum er nur netzwerkdrucker kauft und cups verwendet :þ
<stegbth> haha
<stegbth> apollo13: es handelt sich um einen Netzwerkdrucker
<apollo13> für was brauchst du dann großartig treiber?
<stegbth> ?? fuer Windows
<stegbth> Unter Cups ist der Drucker eingerichtet und fkt.
<stegbth> die Windows clients sollen den Drucker auswaehlen und dann soll der Treiber auf dem Client installiert werden (ohne weitere Nachfrage)
<stegbth> wieso brauche ich da keine Treiber?
<mweber> Hi, nachdem ich Probleme mit Grub2 unter Debian hatte, habe ich es mal unter Ubuntu ausprobiert und leider die gleichen Probleme: Ich habe 6 Festplatten in einem RAID-1 md-Array. Booten klappt problemlos, wenn alle Platten drin sind. Sobald ich die 1. Platte rausziehe, meldet sich Grub2 "Welcome to Grub2", aber der Rechner startet einfach neu. Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll? Grub2 ist natürlich auf jeder Festplatte "insta
<bekks> Grub2 auf einem raid0 au sechs platten?
<bekks> Wenn nicht, wird das nicht gehen, was Du vorhast.
<mweber> bekks: RAID-1,
<mweber> sd[a-f]
<mweber> Grr: /dev/sd[a-f]1
<bekks> Und Grub2 auch auf jedem MBR installiert?
<mweber> bekks: Jupp. grub-install /dev/sda usw.
<stegbth> apollo13: Wie gibst Du den Drucker mit Cups frei?
<mweber> bekks: Er meldet sich doch beim Booten, aber startet dann neu.
<bekks> mweber: Nimm halt grub legacy.
<mweber> bekks: Ich will aber nicht aufgeben!
<bekks> Dann halt nicht.
<mweber> bekks: Kampfgeist?
<bekks> Ist nicht mein System - ich hab solche Probleme nicht :)
<mweber> Was ich in den letzten Tagen erfahren habe, bin ich wohl der einzige, der sowas macht :-)
<mweber> Wie*
<mweber> Himmel, was ist heute mit meiner Grammtik los? Modul nicht geladen oder so.
<bekks> Dann denk mal drüber nach :P
<mweber> bekks: Ich persönlich finde es jetzt nicht ungewöhnlich, /boot auf einem RAID-1 zu haben...
<bekks> Ich auch nicht - nur hab ich einen HW Raid Controller.
<mweber> bekks: Habe ich auch (sogar einen richtig guten mit Backup-Batterie), nur leider keine Remote-Admin-Karte ;-)
<bekks> ...
<mweber> bekks: Weißt du, ob es RACs gibt, die auf allen Systemen laufen?
<mweber> Oder sind die immer hardwareabhängig?
<bekks> Ja. Nein.
<mweber> bekks: Kannst du mir eine Empfehlung aussprechen?
<bekks> Die sind selbstverständlich HW abhängig.
<mweber> Also "nein Ja"
<bekks> Ja. Nein.
<mweber> Richtig!
<bekks> Ich weiß schon sehr gut was ich schreibe.
<mweber> Also muss ich wohl bei Supermicro mal nachfragen, ob die noch welche haben.
<bekks> Die sind nicht hw unabhängig.
<bekks> ,ot? mweber 
<shetlandpony> mweber: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<mweber> MMh, mir konnte kein Support gegeben werden ;-(
<mweber> Naja, trotzdem vielen Dank!
<animax> Hallo Leute, hallo tm,
<animax> habe gerade die offizielle Beta von Blender von blender.org ausprobiert, und damit läuft alles normal. Alle Videodateien lassen sich öffnen, Ton ist auch da. Hatte den Tipp auf einer Seite gelesen, die sich mit Fehlermeldungen, wie ich sie hatte, befasst. Habe dem Builder gerade noch geschrieben, dass es wohl doch eher an seinen Builds liegen muss, dass ich damit keine Videos öffnen kann.   
<animax> Es müssen also irgendwelche Bibliotheken in den Builds fehlen. So verstehe ich das ...
<tm> animax: ja prima, dann hätte ds ffmpeg kompelieren gar nichts gebracht - dann viel spass damit - und wenn du willst, schreibs als tipps ins wiki rein :)
<tm> +a
<animax> +a?
<tm> joo, ds=das :)
<animax> lol
<animax> Welches Wiki meinst Du? Wenn ich blender in der  Suche bei 'Wiki' eingeb, dann wird mir gerade eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt. 
<tm> animax: ich meine das ubuntu wiki - könnte auch sein, das ein neuer artikel angelegt werden muß
<tm> poste mal die seite mit der lösung, animax 
<animax> Ja, ich weiß, dass Du das Ubuntu Wiki meintest. :-D
<animax> Das gibts ne Fehlermeldung.
<animax> "Es ist ein interner Serverfehler aufgetreten. Die Administratoren wurden bereits über dieses Problem informiert"
<tm> animax: für fehlermeldung ist der channel #ubuntuusers viel besser :)
<animax> Jo, allet klar.
<tm> also fehlermeldung von ubuntuusers :)
<williwilli> hallo allerseits
<williwilli> weis jemand von euch, wie ich uTouch installiert und ordentlich eingerichtet bekomme?
<dadrc> Installieren ist einfach. Das Paket heißt utouch.
<dadrc> Von der Einrichtung weiß ich weiter nichts, aber hier steht ein bisschen was: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Apple_Magic_Trackpad#Installation-der-Gestenerkennung
<shetlandpony> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/5vgyeto | Baustelle/Apple Magic Trackpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<williwilli> vielen dank dadrc
<dadrc> Gern, sieht nicht allzu kompliziert aus... Viel Erfolg :)
<williwilli> hm ok, scheint doch nicht das zu sein, was ich suche. ich dachte, damit liesse sich ein multitouch fähiges touchpad vernünftig benutzen.
<dadrc> Wenn dir die normalen Settings nicht reichen, kannst du dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trackpoint#Konfiguration-fuer-GNOME-mit-gpointing-device-settings angucken
<shetlandpony> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/6y3nr6m | Trackpoint › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<dadrc> damit hat man ein paar mehr Settings
<williwilli> ok
<Deem> ,away? kebukebu-away 
<shetlandpony> kebukebu-away: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<kebukebu-away> stoerend... pshaw
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-12
<Andre_Re> hallo
<Andre_Re> ich wollte gerade in evolution einen google-kalender einrichten
<Andre_Re> seither friert es ständig über minuten ein, wenn ich irgendwas in der kalenderansicht mache
<Andre_Re> ich habe gem. beschreibung im netz bereits den cache-ordner "calendar" sowie den einstellungsordner selben namens gelöscht
<Andre_Re> es hängt aber immer noch
<Andre_Re> außerdem habe ich diesen befehl laufen lassen:
<Andre_Re> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/evolution/calendar
<Andre_Re> hat alles nichts geholfen
<Andre_Re> was mache ich da am besten?
<animax> tm: Ach ja, das Rendern mit Xvid geht auch. Wenn sich jetzt alle gerenderten Dateien auch noch problemlos in Kdenlive einsetzen lassen, bin fast  glücklich. :-DD
<animax> +ich :-DD
<animax> Nee, dat war dann wohl nix mit Kdenlive ...
<mherweg1> openshot ?
<animax> Jo, muss ich nochmal ausprobieren.
<animax> Aber Kdenlive wäre schon toll ...
<animax> So Leute, gute Nacht allerseits.
<Yanksrule> !ops\
<Yanksrule> !ops
<Yanksrule> !staff
<Fussel> ,hilfe?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fussel, ich weiss nichts ueber hilfe, ich verbinde aber 45 Dinge mit hilfe. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche hilfe' zum suchen nach Informationen
<Fussel> allagut
<bullgard> Synaptic: "plymouth is an graphical boot animation and logger." In welcher Log-Datei stehen anschließend die Einträge, die plymouth gemacht hat?
<tm> bullgard: ich meine in der " /var/log/boot.log " 
<bullgard> tm: Ja, das wird es wohl sein. --  Danke!
<tm> bullgard: was du noch machen kannst, " plymouth-log-viewer " aufrufen
<bullgard> Ja. Die Inhalte von /var/log/boot.log und "Boot messages" sind identisch.
<YanksRule> !ops
<YanksRule> !staff
<offermann> hi moin moin at jemand ahnung on virtualbox?... virtualbox erkennt zwar meinen ppc aber über activsync wird er nicht erkannt... ha bei google nichts gefunden,  zumindest nichts was mich als anfängr weiter hilft
<YanksRule> !staff
<YanksRule> !ops
<offermann> acja, hab vergessen, das ich als gast xp habe
<YanksRule> !ops
<YanksRule> !ops
<YanksRule> !ops
<YanksRule> !ops
<YanksRule> !ops
<YanksRule> !ops
<YanksRule> !ops
<YanksRule> !ops
<YanksRule> !ops
<offermann> moin moin
<jokrebel> hi
<Sam___> ntfsundelete kann auf meiner alten Platte 100% der Daten wiederherstellen, gibt es eine Möglichkeit die alte Ordnerstruktur auch wiederherzustellen , eventuell mit einem anderen Programm?
<apollo13> Sam___: natürlich nicht
<apollo13> backup ist wohl gewinnbringender
<Sam___> wenn es so natürlich wäre würde ich nicht fragen
<apollo13> hmm kann ich mit xen und pci passthrough ne graka (geforce 570) durchschleifen? (+ kann ich dann in der domU den echten nvidia treiber verwenden?)
<sash_> Sam___: testdisk kann auch ntfs-undelete und das auch rekursiv. mit ordnerstruktur
<Sam___> ich werds mir mal anschaun, danke dir
<linuxius> hallo! ich möchte gerne in meinem moinmoin-desktopwiki einen link zu einer datei auf meinem rechner anlegen. der link funktioniert nicht... ist das überhaupt möglich? falls ja was wäre die syntax?
<animax> Guten Morgen
<animax> Wie deinstalliere ich Fremdsoftware? Auf ubuntuusers.de dazu nix gefunden. OS: Lucid. Es geht um Wink Screencast Programm. 
<Fuchs> wie hast Du die denn installiert? 
<animax> Habs nicht über die Synaptic installiert.
<Fuchs> wie dann? 
<Fuchs> make install? 
<animax> Ähm, ja, also mit Hilfe damals. Wege kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Hatte es in die Home gepackt, und dann hat tm mir geholfen, das Programm zu starten.
<animax> Ich will aber jetzt evtl. ein Upgrade wagen und dafür vorher Fremdsoftware loswerden.
<Fuchs> nun, das muesste man halt schon wissen
<Fuchs> tm: ping
<animax> Pardon?
<animax> Ein Terminal-Befehl?
<tm> das verzeichnis kann gelöscht werden, war kein prgramm aus den quellen (soweit ich das noch in erinnerung hab)
<Fuchs> tm: wurde das also nur im $HOME installiert, nicht via make install oder so ueber das Dateisystem geworfen? 
<tm> animax: wenn andere quellen installiert sind, kannste das in system - systemverwaltung - paketquellen überprüfen
<tm> Fuchs: ja
<animax> Hallo tm, nein, es war nicht aus den Quellen.
<Fuchs> gut
<tm> animax: auf welche version möchtest du denn upgraden?
<animax> Maverick.
<animax> Ich würde gerne alle Fremdquellen und die aus diesen insallierten Pakete loswerden und die auf anderen Wegen installierte Software.
<tm> animax: na wie geschrieb, schau aber vorher nach ob du in system - systemverwaltung - software-paketquellen noch andere software eingebunden hast
<animax> Also das Wink-Verzeichnis einfach löschen?
<animax> Das reicht schon?
<animax> Nix über Terminal?
<tm> jooo, das reicht schon. das war nur im homeverzeichnis angelegt
<tm> nö
<animax> Aber Du hattest doch gemeinsam mit mir vieles im Terminal durchgeführt, was dann zum Start des Programms geführt hat.
<animax> Das betraf nicht Wink direkt?
<animax> Nur dafür notwendige Pakete?
<tm> animax: das war eine kopie von einer lib - die sollte aber nicht stören, sondern wird mitüberschrieben - wenn ein upgrade kommt
<tm> animax: pakete haben wir nicht installiert, nur überprüft ob ia-libs installiert sind :)
<animax> Ok. Dass Du das noch so weißt O_o
<tm> animax: die mediubuntu quellen hatten wir noch hinzugefügt, die kannst du, wenn du willst deaktivieren unter den o. g. menü :)
<animax> Deaktivieren? Nicht deinstallieren?
<tm> wenn die deaktiviert ist, wird nichts nachgezogen :)
<tm> aber es wird der zeitpunkt kommen, an dem du die quelle wieder aktivieren wirst :)
<animax> Ähm, beim Upgrade wird diesser Eintrag dann quais ignoriert, wenn ich die Quellen deaktiviert habe?
<tm> animax: wenn du diesen deaktivierst, ja
<tm> animax: im wiki steht eine anleitung wie man ein upgrade macht, das solltest du dir mal durchlesen
<animax> Dann brauche ich für die PPA von Kdenlive auch nur das Häkchen wegnehmen?
<tm> so schauts aus
<animax> Die hab ich mir schon angeguckt. Du meinst diese hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade?
<tm> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_auf_Maverick <-- die hier :)
<animax> Jo. Das las sich für mich erstmal wieder so, als könnten Probleme auftreten ...
<animax> Deshalb wollte ich eigentlich schon neu installieren.
<tm> animax: und solltest du die quellen wieder einbinden in maverick, müsstest du die anschliessend bearbeiten, bitte dran denken ;)
<tm> animax: funktioniert denn kdenlive?
<tm> funktioniert blender?
<animax> Oh oh oh, dann installiere ich bessser neue.
<animax> Von blender nur die aktuelle Beta und Kdenlive läd meine gerenderten AVIs nicht richtig.
<animax> Ich möchte von Blender ja gerne die tagesaktuellen Builds von Fish auf graphicall.org verwenden.
<animax> Und er schreibt seine in Maverick. Deshalb habe ich wohl Probleme mit der ffmpeg beim Laden der AVIs.
<tm> animax: naja, wenn nichts ausmacht würde ich neu installieren - aber mußt du wissen :)
<animax> Ich hätte gerne ein zeitsparendere Variante. ;-)
<tm> animax: wie gesagt, mußt du wissen - ich muß weg o/"
<animax> Ok. Ciao.
<animax> Dann nochmal allgemein die Frage: Wie kriege ich die Pakete aus den Fremdquellen alle ausnahmslos deinstalliert? Weil, wie gesagt, ich glaube, ich will dann lieber für Maverick die Pakete neu installieren.
<Fuchs> ppa-purge nehmen
<animax> Danke für den Tipp. Habe es gerade installiert. Ist es wirklich so safe und effektiv, wie es auf diversen Websites beschrieben wird?
<Fuchs> vermutlich
<animax> Hab immer Angst, dass ich mir mein System abschieße ... O_o
<animax> :-DD
<Fuchs> Du willst so oder so ein Backup machen vor einem upgrade
<Fuchs> also kann Dir das an sich egal sein 
<animax> Nee, wollte ich eigentlich nicht. Sichere immer nur meine Daten auf meiner externen Festplatte und die Bookmarks. Weiß garnicht, wie ein Backup geht ... 
<Fuchs> doch, wolltest Du 
<Fuchs> ,backup? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<animax> :-D.
<Fuchs> weil man naemlich ein upgrade nicht rueckgaengig machen kann, wolltest Du das. 
<animax> Ich würde mich bei einem Upgrade quasi so vorbereiten, als wenn ich neu installiere ...
<animax> Also alle Daten sichern usw. ...
<Fuchs> das entspricht ziemlich gut einem Backup
<apollo13> wenn man das upgrade rückgängig machen will könnte man sich sonst noch mit aufs oder lvm snapshots spielen
<apollo13> aber selbst da ist wohl nen backup anzuraten
<animax> Fuchs: Bei meiner bisherigen Vorgehensweise gehen aber immer alle Systeminformationen verloren. Deshalb muss ich nach der Neuinstallation mit der Installation aller verwendeten Programme von vorne beginnen.
<Fuchs> lies die Artikel, 
<Fuchs> ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass  dpkg --get-selection   da drin steht
<Fuchs> dann ist das Installieren der verwendeten Programme eine Sache von einem einzigen Befehl 
<KojiroAK> Ich hab ein Problem mit Sound, alle Regler sind auf anschlag oben, aber der Lautsprecher tut keinen Mucks. Über Klinkenstecker geht es.
<KojiroAK> Auch ein dd if=file of=/dev/dsp bringt keinen Ton zu tage.
<apollo13> …
<apollo13> was sagt alsamixer
<olli_> Hallo, kann mir jemand einen Kalender nennen, der Hotmail Active Sync oder Google unterstützt?
<KojiroAK> apollo13: Voll auf anschlag.
<apollo13> und die sind dort nicht muted?
<apollo13> olli_: thunderbird/evolution können wohl letzteres, active sync interessiert hier kaum jemanden
<KojiroAK> apollo13: Sind sie nicht.
<apollo13> was sagt aplay?
<olli_> apollo13, ok, danke
<KojiroAK> aplay SW_01.ogg Wiedergabe: Rohdaten 'SW_01.ogg' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate: 8000 Hz, mono
<apollo13> wennst da nix hörst solltest anfangen die alsa sektion  im wiki zu lesen
<KojiroAK> ,alsa?
<shetlandpony> Sorry KojiroAK, ich weiss nichts ueber alsa, ich assoziiere aber .asoundrc, dmix, linphone und pulseaudio damit
<witesoul> hallo zusammen
<witesoul> ich wollte eben eine externe usbfestplatte (die ist nur in einem externen ramen eingebaut) formatieren und bringt mir die fehlermeldung
<witesoul> /dev/sdb1 is mounted
<witesoul> wenn ich sie unmounten will bringt er mir fehlermeldung
<witesoul> Error detaching: helper exited with exit code 1: Detaching device /dev/sdb
<witesoul> USB device: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1/1-4)
<witesoul> SYNCHRONIZE CACHE: FAILED: No such file or directory
<witesoul> (Continuing despite SYNCHRONIZE CACHE failure.)
<witesoul> STOP UNIT: FAILED: No such file or directory
<witesoul> was kann ich da tun?
<witesoul> um sie zu formatieren
<KojiroAK> head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec* ->Codec: IDT ID 7667 < dazu steht aber weder in der ALSA-Configuration.txt  noch in der HD-Audio-Models.txt was.
<jokrebel> ,enter? witesoul
<shetlandpony> witesoul: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<jokrebel> ,nopasten? witesoul
<shetlandpony> witesoul: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<jokrebel> witesoul: Probiers mal über GParted, ob Du sie da ausgehangen bekommst.
<jokrebel> witesoul: wurde die vielleicht von einem anderen User aus eingehangen?
<KojiroAK>  Ah wie es aussieht brauche ich die Backports.
<KojiroAK> apollo13: Danke für den Hinweis. Musste die Linux Backports installieren, jetzt geht es.
<Buebsche> benutzt jemand msn als im? ich habe da ein problem mit empathy, msn und yahoo.
<Buebsche> die nachrichten die ich schicke kommen an. die von dem yahoo-client nicht.
<bekks> Dann beschwer Dich bei MSN :)
<bekks> Bzw bei Yahoo :)
<Fussel> das hatte ich auch mal, da hat mich der betreffende nutzer neu in die buddy-liste eingetragen, und gut wars
<Buebsche> Fussel: ok
<Buebsche> danke
<Fussel> immergern
<animax> Ciao erstmal. 
<nahab> hi
<nahab> hi ich hab mal wieder ne frage ich habe kopete installiert, doh jeesmal wennich das system neu starte hägt kopete am linken oberen rand, wenn ich im autostart "automatisch laufende programme speicher oder laufende programme speichern 
<zeitsofa> huhu
<bekks> nahab: Und welche Frage hast Du?
<nahab>  ich hab mal wieder ne frage ich habe kopete installiert, doch jedesmal wenn ich das system neu starte hängt kopete am linken oberen rand, wenn ich im autostart "automatisch laufende programme speicher oder momentan laufende programme meken klicke, ändert sich da auh nichts dran... was mache ich, damit kopete an dem ot startet wo ich es haben will? 
<Frickelpit> leg eine fensterregel an
<serenity> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KWin/Fensterregeln
<nahab> Frickelpit,  wie lege ich eine festregel an?
<serenity> bei mir haben alle Fenster feste Orte
<Frickelpit> siehe link
<nahab> der link sagt mir nichts wo finde ich festereigenschaften ermitteln?
<serenity> brauchst du nicht
<serenity> bei kopete sagst du "spezielle Einstellungen für dieses Fenster"
<nahab> und kwin ist für kde
<serenity> also benutzt du kopete unter gnome?
<nahab> mom ich schau mal s bei mir alles auf englisch
<nahab> serenity, gnome
<serenity> dann wird das nicht funktionieren
<dadrc> Compiz kann sowas auch
<dadrc> Das Plugin heißt "Window Rules", wenn du alles auf englisch hast
<apollo13> was hat grub2 gegen mich: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/336970/ er findet das lvm auf nem raid nicht?
<nahab> windows rules ist nicht im kopete plugin
<bekks> nahab: Das ist auch kein kopete plugin...
<nahab> also windows rules im software center suchen?
<serenity> nahab: Fensterregeln in Kwin funktioniert mit jedem Fenster/Programm. Das ist ein feature von Kwin und nicht von einzelnen Programmen
<serenity> nahab: du hast den Artikel nicht gelesen, richtig?
<nahab> serenity,  doch, ich raff nur ncht was da steht
<bekks> 0212 132817 < dadrc> Compiz kann sowas auch
<bekks> 0212 132845 < dadrc> Das Plugin heißt "Window Rules", wenn du alles auf englisch hast
<nahab> bekks, kalr copiz installiere ich ja grad
<nahab> compiz
<nahab> so jetzt habe ich compitz was nehme ich da"fester plazieren"?
<nahab> also ich habe jetzt mal "fenster plazieren" genommen
<Minipluto> Bei „Fenster Platzieren“ gibts ein Feld namens „Force Placement Windows“. Da kann man das festlegen
<nahab> danke ich starte mal neu und schau obs klappt
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<jokrebel> re .oO(*kick PC*)
<jokrebel_> re
<Deem> ich kann unter 10.04 mein mikrofon nicht mehr benutzen
<Deem> er zeigt es zwar an, aber es kommt am pc nichts an
<Deem> im alsamixer kann ich auch ide lautstärke ncht verändern
<Fuchs> Deem: amixer Ausgabe in einen pastebin
<Deem> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/h1XB7Hn2
<jokrebel_> Hier funktionieren beide Suspend-Versionen nicht korrekt. Brauch ich eigentlich auch nicht, was mir aber nicht gefällt ist, dass ich in den Engergieoptionen für die Bereitschaftstaste nur zwischen Ruhezustand und Bereitschaft wählen kann. Da aber ja beides nicht geht würde ich gerne die Taste komplett deaktivieren.
<Fuchs> Deem: gut, capture ist oben.  Was ist das fuer eine Soundkarte, was fuer ein Mic (intern/extern), wie angeschlossen, und was meint arecord dazu? 
<Deem> Fuchs: das is ein Creative Arena Surround Headset mit USB. Soundkarte steckt im  Headset mitdrin. WEnn ich arecord im Terminal starte kommen nur seltsame Zeichen.
<Fuchs> Deem: das soll auch so sein, die Frage ist: veraendern sich diese Zeichen, wenn Du aufs Mic klopfst? 
<Fuchs> (und: das Ding hat ziemlich sicher einen Schalter fuer das Mic. Ist der an?) 
<Deem> Fuchs: -.- danke... ich bin so blöd.. der schalter war aus :D
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache
<leszek> hi
<ickmyn> benutzt jemand openvpn als client in ubuntu? bei mir ist die verbindung sehr langsam. mit gleicher config auf win7 ist die verbindung normal schnell
<wwWolf> servus
<wwWolf> kleines Problem mit einer flash-card die an meinem IDE port hängt
<wwWolf> bei jeden Neustart wechselt ubuntu die gerätekennung von sda zu sdc und umgedreht
<wwWolf> sollte es nicht hda oder hdc sein?
<k1l> seit 9.04 (iirc) heissen alle ide platten auch sdX
<wwWolf> wie auch immer sollte es eine feste kennung haben da es sich mit meinen SATA hdd's beißt
<wwWolf> kann ich irgendwie die reihenfolge und damit kennung festlegen beim booten???
<Fuchs> ginge mit einer udev-Regel, doch
<wwWolf> :-) erzähl mir mehr
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev  << mit Beispielen
<Fuchs> Du koenntest einen symlink machen lassen, und dann den nehmen
<Fuchs> also etwas im Stile von /dev/sdcard  oder so, der zeigt dann auf das, was aktuell ist
<Fuchs> ist auch die Frage, wozu Du es brauchst. Wenn es nur um das Mounten geht, kannst Du auch die uuid nehmen
<jokrebel_> ~#grml@
<wwWolf> hab raid und damit müsen meine sata platten immer die selbe kennung haben
<jokrebel_> Hab jetzt mit "sudo gedit /etc/default/acpi-support" versucht, dafür zu sorgen, dass Suspend2* nicht mehr gehen soll. Leider klappt das so trotzdem nicht.
<jokrebel_> hab ich aus: http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=en&tl=de&u=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D508484&anno=2 
<shetlandpony> jokrebel_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/6hchtrc | Google Übersetzer
<jokrebel_> bzw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508484
<jokrebel_> Möchte eigentlich nur erreichen, dass, wenn man versehentlich auf die Mond-Taste auf der Tastaur kommt, einfach _nichts_ passiert. Und am besten auch noch, dass im Schutdown-Klick-Menü gar kein Suspend mehr angeboten wird.
<witesoul> bye und danke für die hilfe
<sl33py_0x15> join ##back2hack
<witesoul> ich werd mir den link oben mal anschaun damit ich nicht den chat zu spamme mit fehlermeldungen 
<Fuchs> jokrebel_: das mit der Tastatur ist simpel 
<Fuchs> jokrebel_: Du mappst einfach via xmodmap die Taste neu, es sei denn, die produziert auch noch einen acpi event
<Fuchs> jokrebel_: wenn sie das nicht tut, so ist das eine einzige Zeile in der .Xmodmap
<Fuchs> jokrebel_: das mit dem Menue ... gnome oder KDE? 
<jokrebel_> Fuchs: gnome
<wwWolf> thx erstmal!
<Fuchs> jokrebel_: scheint da ueber policykit zu gehen, einfach die Berechtigungen wegnehmen
<Fuchs> jokrebel_: http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/05/09/disable-suspend-and-hibernate-ubuntu/
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/26bpcxl | HOWTO: Disable Suspend and Hibernate – Ubuntu   Linux Expresso
<jokrebel_> Fuchs: Danke ..oO( warum hab ich das nicht gefunden? )
<Fuchs> jokrebel_: es sei noch gesagt, dass diese Form der Aenderung sicher ueberschrieben werden wird 
<Fuchs> jokrebel_: musst halt schauen, wie regelmaessig das passiert
<jokrebel_> Fuchs: ist das sofort aktiv? Oder muss ich lieber erst neu starten, bevor ich es probier? Und wann wird das überschrieben werden (bei Kernel-Updates oder gar vielleicht öfter auch bei anderen Updates)?
<Fuchs> neu einloggen wuerde ich meinen fuer policykit, und bei updates von policykit
<jokrebel_> Danke und bis glei(ch)
<jokrebel> Perfekt! Im Power-Off-Menü wird Bereitschaft und Ruhezustand nicht mehr angeboten und die Taste auf der Tastatur verursacht nur noch die Fehlermeldung "Der Wechsel in den Bereitschaftszustand ist gescheitert. Folgender Fehler wurde berichtet: Cannot hibernate" - Danke Fuchs
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<dreamon_> Da gabs doch ein Partitionierungsprogramm für die Konsole .. weiß den namen nicht mehr...
<bekks> fdisk
<sash_> parted? fdisk? cfdisk? sfdisk?
<dreamon_> bekks, Danke.. sash, thx, too
<dreamon_> Hab immer cfparted versucht ;)
<bekks> cf<tab> ...
<dreamon_> Mist.. warum komm ich da nicht von selbst drauf.
<michi_> hi, ich hatte testweise unter wine winrar laufen. dieses  habe ich aber wieder deinstalliert. trotzdem erscheint in nautilus in jedem ordner, in dem sich rar dateien befinden, ca. die hälfte der archive mit dem winrar symbol. in den eigenschaften werden diese auch als winrar archiv angezeigt. wie kann ich diese archive mir wieder wie bisher als rar archive anzeigen lassen, ohne das komische win rar symbol?
<bekks> Wieso tut man sowas?
<Kasjopaja> öffnen mit > anderes packprogramm wählen und dann immer mit diesem programm öffnen anwählen
<michi_> ich brauchte winrar um ein defektes archiv zu reparieren.
<michi_> bei den archiven mit winrar symbol erscheint im rechtsklickmenü auch nicht das hier entpacken. winrar habe ich deinstalliert. und in öffnen mit ist auch wieder der archivmanager als standard eingestellt.
<bekks> michi_: Das ist Unsinn. "rar" kann das genau so, dazu braucht man kein Windowsprogramm.
<michi_> ok, das wusste ich nicht...
<michi_> wie krieg ich  jetzt diese komischen winrar symbole wieder weg?  eben wie s vorher war... :)
<bekks> Rechte Maustaste, Eigenschaften und dann das Symbol ändern? :)
<michi_> da is nix mit symbol ändern. unter dateityp steht auch weiterhin winrar-archiv.
<bekks> Dann ändere den Dateityp?
<michi_> wie mach ich das?
<michi_> also für alle rar-archive.
<jokrebel> michi_: [16:41] <bekks> Rechte Maustaste, Eigenschaften und dann das Symbol ändern? :) …stimmt schon - klick im Eigenschaften auf das Symbolbild - dort kannst Du jedes beliebige andere festlegen.
<michi_> das is ja das, was nich funzt.... wenn ich auf das paket nen rechtsklick mache, da is nix mit symbol oder dateityp ändern...
<bekks> ,funzen? michi_ 
<shetlandpony> michi_: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<bekks> 0212 164700 < jokrebel> michi_: [16:41] <bekks> Rechte Maustaste, Eigenschaften
<bekks> Lies mal das letzte Wort da...
<michi_> winrar hab ich ja deinstalliert, auch die ordner davon aus .wine.
<michi_> in den eigenschaften is was mit embleme. aber das bringt auch nix. außerdem werden die dinger immer noch als winrar-archiv angezeigt. aber jeweils nur ca. die hälfte der archive in so nem ordner, wo was gepacktes drin is
<bekks> 13?
<bekks> s/13//
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: ?
<bekks> Was für Ordner?
<michi_> ordner in meinem home, wo eben rar archive drin sind.
<michi_> weil ja winrar deinstalliert is, dürfte es doch den dateitypen winrar archiv garnich mehr geben...
<bekks> Wieso das denn nicht?
<bekks> Der Dateityp ist ein mimetype.
<michi_> wie krieg ich diesen weg?
<wubi> abend
<wubi> ich bin seit nehr stunde auf der suche nach einen mutlti user twitter client für ubuntu
<wubi> hab nur Tweetdeck gefunden und das läst sich ncht downloaden jemand vileicht andere ideen
<Frickelpit> gwibber?
<wubi> muss mehre twitter acounts darin verwalten können
<Frickelpit> und?
<Frickelpit> afaik kann das gwibber auch
<sash_> michi_: etwa so: http://www.abload.de/img/1vljb.png und dann http://www.abload.de/img/2tavs.png (set as default oder was auch immer)
<wubi> Frickelpit ah ok sorry hatte es grad mit gtwitter verwechselt ;)
<wubi> thx
<wubi> noch was hab über verbindung zu server eine verbindung zu nehm ftp aufgebaut letztens nach dem neustart war sie weg wie kann ich die dauerhaft einrichten 
<michi_> nach deinen screenshots vorgehn, funzt leider nicht. 
<michi_> hab ganz normales ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<sash_> aber es sollte so ähnlich gehen
<sash_> nautlius ist nautilus
<tprommi> Hallo, ich hab ein neues Ubuntu installiert und zwei alte Wechselplatten (ext3) gemountet. Die Rechte auf der Wechselplatte stimmen wohl nicht mehr. Wie kann ich herausbekommen, unter welchen user der Dienst apt-proxy läuft. Ein User mit ähnlichen Namen existiert nicht.
<michi_> wie kann ich denn den dateityp winrar-archiv loswerden, und dass wie vorher meine rar archive alle wieder als solche angezeigt werden?
<sash_> michi_: eigenschaften -> oeffnen mit aendern
<sash_> zum 10. mal
<sash_> michi_: benutzt du ueberhaupt gnome und nautilus?
<michi_> ja
<michi_> öffnen mit... ändern geht nich... hab doch schon alles versucht. und immer noch bleibt der beim dateityp winrar archiv.
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> Schonmal google gefragt, nach "mimetype ändern"?
<tprommi> Bei mir läuft es schon. Hab in der Datei /etc/init.d/apt-proxy username und group gefunden. Als ich die anlegen wollte existierte der User schon. Obwohl er in /etc/group nicht vorhanden ist ???
<bekks> User sind niemals in /etc/group vorhanden.
<bekks> Wie der NAme schon sagt, findest du _Gruppen_ in der /etc/group
<bekks> User findest Du in der /etc/passwd
<tprommi> Ubuntuuser sagt: Eine vollständige Auflistung aller Gruppen mit all ihren Benutzern liefert die Datei /etc/group. (Na gut wenn man es ganau nimmt fallen User ohne Gruppe nicht darunter)
<bekks>  Eine vollständige Auflistung aller _Gruppen_ mit all ihren Benutzern ...
<tprommi> Da ist auch mein User in der passwd. Was macht der Pfad darin? Der zeigt noch auf das alte Verzeichniss. Scheint aber nicht zu stören.
<bekks> Wir wissen weder was du da siehst, noch was du vorhast.
<bekks> Und auch nicht, um welches Ubuntu es sich handelt, geschweige denn wissen wir von einem konkreten Problem.
<michi_> mime type ändern in eurer wiki hilft mir auch nicht wirklich weiter... weil ich nix konkretes zu winrar archiv dort finde...
<bekks> Dann mach wieder "Rechte Maustaste -> Eigenschaften" und schau halt nach welcher Mimetype das ist.
<tm> wie im windows :)
<tprommi> Ich habe meinen /var/cache/apt-Proxy/ nach /media/server/var/cache/apt-Proxy/ verschoben. Das Cache auf der Serverplatte war bereits von einem frühren Ubuntu. Jetzt hab ich 10.04. In passwd steht jetzt   aptproxy:x:115:65534::/var/cache/apt-proxy/:/bin/false. Funktionieren tut jetzt alles. Es geht nur noch ums Verständniss. Kann der Pfad auf das alte Verzeichniss in passwd bleiben?
<bekks> Weisst Du, was die Einträge in der /etc/passwd bedeuten?
<bekks> Wenn nicht, liest es bitte "man 5 passwd" :)
<michi_> das komische ist, dass die rar archive immer von r00 bis r29 winrar dinger sind. im mime ordner hab ich alles was nach winrar aussieht, in papierkorb verschoben. trotzdem sind betroffene archive immer noch vom typ winrar. nur eben ohne symbol.
<tprommi> Es geht also ums Homeverzeichniss. Apt-proxy scheint keins zu brauchen. Dann lass ich es so.
<cartun> Moin, hat jemand eine ahnung von CUPS?
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<Frickelpit> ,frag? cartun 
<shetlandpony> cartun: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<bekks> Aber die sind alle am Kaffeeautomaten oder haben Urlaub.
<cartun> okay, habe einen CUPS-Server auf einem Gentoo-Rechner laufen und provisorisch erstmal allen erlaubt zu drucken.
<cartun> Will nun mit meinem Ubuntu Clienten über den Server drucken
<cartun> Doch der Client tut so als gäbe es den Server nicht
<cartun> habe auch versucht den Server zu Pollen aber anscheinend gibt es den Server nicht
<cartun> Der Server hat die CUPS V. 1.4.6 und mein Client 1.4.4
<cartun> kann das damit zusammenhängen?
<bekks> Was sind die konkreten Meldungen?
<jokrebel> cartun: Das dürfte aber IMHO bei den Gentoo-Leuten besser aufgehoben sein, oder?
<cartun> jokrebel, noe, der Server steht ja
<cartun> der Ubuuntu-Client tut so als gäbe es den nicht
<bekks> cartun: Und wieso muss es ein Clientproblem sein?
<bekks> "tut so"
<bekks> Wer doch bitte mal genauer.
<cartun> bekks, weil der Server auf die Ports horcht und der client keine verbinung aufbauen kann
<bekks> Aha - und da kann es nicht sein, dass der Server einfach nicht antwortet?
<jokrebel> cartun: Und dass der Server funktioniert weißt Du, weil?
<cartun> die Logs auf dem Server schreiben nichts wichtiges mit, die logs sind unauffällig
<jokrebel> cartun: was noch nicht beweißt, dass er geht, oder?
<cartun> naja, wenn es keine fehlermeldungen gibt sollte man davon ausgehen
<bekks> Kannst Du mit einem anderen Client auf dem Ding drucken?
<bekks> Und wann kommen endlich mal konkrete Meldungen des Clients?
<michi_> was kann ich denn noch machen, damit dieses winrar archiv zeugs weg is und alle rar archive wie bisher als rar angezeigt werden?
<bekks> Googlen?
<bekks> Und spielt das irgendeine gesteigerte Rolle, wie sie angezeigt werden, wenn sie sowieso vom Archiver geöffnet werden?
<michi_> die r00 bis r29 werden zwar ohne winrar symbol angezeigt, aber in deren eigenschaften steht immer noch winrar archiv. dazu gibt es nicht die möglichkeit im rechtsklick hier entpacken.
<michi_> archivmanager kann die schon öffnen.  ab r30 haben die aber dieses "braune" rar symbol und dateityp ist rar archiv.
<bekks> Spielt das irgendeine gesteigerte Rolle? :)
<bekks> Funktioniert deswegen irgendetwas nicht mehr?
<michi_> es is halt anders als es sein sollte... 
<jokrebel> michi_: Wenn das Bildchen wirklich _so_ wichtig ist, dann änder halt das hinterlegte Icon ab.
<michi_> es is ja nich nur das bildchen...
<bekks> Sondern WAS noch?
<bekks> WAS genau funktioniert deswegen nicht?
<jokrebel> michi_: Mal anders rum gefragt - wieso hat man unter Ubuntu überhaupt WinRAR? Und wie/woher wurde das installiert?
<michi_> ein rechtsklick auf eins der betroffenen dateien, da fehlt das hier entpacken. nur  komprimieren steht drin.
<michi_> winrar habe ich von der offiziellen winrar seite. mit wine (aus den ubuntu repos) laufen.
<bekks> Selbst schuld.
<bekks> Winrar kann nichts, was rar aus den repos nicht auch könnte.
<jokrebel> michi_: dann frag die Wine-Leute wie Du das wieder _ganz_ los wirst.
<michi_> liegt mein problem also an wine?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das liegt daran, dass du Winrar mit Wine benutzt hast, um etwas zu erledigen, was Ubuntu von Hause aus auch kann.
<michi_> also dass winrar ubuntu nicht wirklich mag?
<bekks> Unsinn.
<cartun> fehler gefunden.. es fehlte ein yes in printer.conf... shared yes
<michi_> aber irgendwas muss doch bei winrar und wine dann schiefgelaufen sein...
<bekks> michi_: Und da können Dir nur die Wine Leute helfen.
<jokrebel> cartun: also doch auf dem Gentoo-Server?
<cartun> jokrebel, ja aber ehrlich, das muss mal erstmal einer wissen.. selbst in der ubuntu-wiki steht nichts davon
<bekks> Das ist logisch...
<cartun> eigentlich habe ich bei meiner suche nach der lösung überhaupt garnicht davon gelesen.. da kann man sich ja dumm und dusselig suchen
<myEgo> hallo, ganz plötzlich verweigerte mein Firefox die Anzeige jeglicher Schrift (außerhalb von Bildern). ich habe probiert: Neu Starten, Profil-Ordner löschen, komplett Deinstallieren und neu Installieren... nichts hat geholfen.
<monika> hi freunde
<monika> hab mal wieder ne frage
<Robert_Zenz> myEgo, du meinst er zeigt keinerlei Text an?
<monika> bei mir sind im thunderbird adressen aus dem adressbuch verschwunden
<myEgo> Robert_Zenz: Das ist richtig
<Fuchs> myEgo: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ausversehen-firefox-deinstalliert/#post-2574949
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/5vor6j8 | ausversehen firefox deinstalliert › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<Robert_Zenz> myEgo, schon die Einstellungen unter Einstellungen -> Inhalt Schrift geändert/kontrolliert?
<myEgo> Fuchs: wie soll ich das anzeigen lassen?
<Fuchs> myEgo: mit einem Browser
<Fuchs> myEgo: willst Du eine Liste? 
<Fuchs> myEgo: alternativ kannst Du auch  sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config; sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig   in ein Terminal hauen
<monika> kann man die irgendwie wiederbekommen
<myEgo> @Robert_Zenz: Soeben ausprobiert. ich habe einfach mal Vordergrund und Hintergrund-Farben verstellt, und Schriftarten. Aber: Google z.B. bleibt im Hintergrund weiß, und im Vordergrund ebenfalls
<Fuchs> myEgo: dann koenntest Du mal noch probehalber den .mozilla/firefox Ordner umbenennen, z.B. zu firefox-old
<monika> kann mir jemand helfen?#
<myEgo> wie voher gesagt: dieser ordner wurde bereits gelöscht, und neu erstellt...
<Fuchs> myEgo: hast Du das mit den Fonts probiert von weiter oben? 
<Fuchs> ,geduld? monika 
<shetlandpony> monika: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<bekks> monika: Aus deinem Backup.
<myEgo> Fuchs, läuft gerade noch
<myEgo> Fuchs, hat auch keine besserung gebracht
<jokrebel> monika: Hast Du eine Idee wie/warum die "verschwunden" sind?
<Fuchs> myEgo: wenn Du firefox anschliessend neu startest? 
<monika> ok, ist das ein bekanntes problem?
<myEgo> ja
<Fuchs> myEgo: dann: tritt das nur bei firefox auf, oder sind andere Anwedungen betroffen? 
<monika> evtl. durch update
<myEgo> sogar überprüft, ob der prozess tatsächlich weg ist
 * jokrebel nicht
<bekks> monika: Nein.
<Fuchs> myEgo: dann: bekommst Du Fehlermeldungen, wenn Du firefox in einem Terminal startest? 
<myEgo> Fuchs: Ja - Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output... durchaus zutreffend
<Fuchs> myEgo: Fremdquellen aktiv? 
<Fuchs> myEgo: dann mal folgendes:  mv ~/.fonts ~/.fonts-old 
<Fuchs> und anschliessend Firefox neu starten
<jokrebel> monika: Hast Du vielleicht mehrere Adressbücher und befindest Dich nur grad im falschen?
<myEgo> nein, hat nichts gebracht
<myEgo> Fremdquellen: Die die bei Synaptic voreingetragen sind.
<Fuchs> myEgo: dann sind es systemweite SChriften
<Fuchs> myEgo: man findet dazu reihenweise bei Google, z.B. auch http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/firefox-schriftarten-debakel/#post-1469166
<monika> habe 3 adressbücher
<monika> aus einem wurden alle adressen gelöscht
<myEgo> Fuchs: kannst du mir einen alternativen browser nennen, den ich einfach via apt installieren kann?
<bekks> monika: Und kein Backup?
<Fuchs> myEgo: reihenweise. Rekonq, Opera, Galleon, Epiphany, ....
<monika> muss ich noch checken inwieweit 
<monika> ich alle noch habe
<jokrebel> monika: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/13590/thunderbird-adressbuch-verschwunden.html
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/6bsgboo | Thunderbird: Adressbuch verschwunden - Office-Archiv - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<bekks> jokrebel: Datum beachten...
<bekks> Der Post ist 5 Jahre alt.
<monika> leider steht da keine Lösung
<jokrebel> …aber auch nichts was nach 5 Jahren nicht mehr gültig ist <g>
<bekks> monika: Die Lösung nennt Backup, und das ist das Einzige, was Dir da noch helfen kann.
<monika> mm und wenn das wieder passier
<monika> ?
<bekks> Dann hast Du wieder ein Backup.
<monika> .msf ist das ein adressbuch?
<bekks> monika: Was sagt denn "file datei.msf"?
<bekks> oder gar "strings datei.msf"?
<myEgo> danke Fuchs. ein neusetzen der rechte des font-ordners hat geholfen
<monika> file imap.web.de.msf 
<monika> imap.web.de.msf: ASCII C++ program text, with CRLF line terminators
<bekks> Dann schau mit strings imap.web.de.msf | more rein.
<bekks> Dann siehst Du ja, ob es ein Adressbuch ist oder nicht.
<bekks> cat -v imap.web.de.msf | more würde auch gehen.
<jokrebel> monika: mach sie doch mal mit nem Editor auf. Bei mir sieht das nicht nach ner Mailadressensammlung aus.
<bekks> cat -v ... strings ...
<bekks> Dazu braucht man keinen Editor :)
<jokrebel> jaja
<monika> ne ist wohl nicht
<jokrebel> monika: Die Datei die Du brauchst um ein Adressbuch wiederherzustellen über "Adressbuch - importieren" hat die Endung .ldif --- Die must Du aber schon selber angelegt haben, das passiert nicht automatisch.
<bekks> .ldif ist ein LDAP Export.
<bekks> Und das ist NICHT "normal verwendete" Adressbuch.
<monika> und was ist mit abook.mab
<bekks> Reingucken...
<jokrebel> bekks: Wenn ich hier im Adressbuch über "Extras - Exportieren" ein Adressbuch sichern will macht er das defaultmäßig als LDAP. Und ich habe nicht behauptet, dass das die Datei sei, in der Thunderbird "normal verwendete"  seine Adressen speichert.
<monika> naja hab  jetzt die meisten adressen wieder aber schon doof wenn die auf einmal weg sind
<jokrebel> monika: Und wo hast Du die jetzt her?
<monika> von web.de exportiert
<monika> aber das war naturlich der neueste stand
<jokrebel> monika: Und für sowas legt man von Zeti zu Zeit eben ein Backup an.
<monika> ja hinterher ist man immer schlauer
<monika> aber das dateien einfach verschwinden ist auch so ne sache
<monika> naja
<monika>  werde ich nun in zukunft wohl machen müssen
<monika> aber das weckt nicht gerade vertrauen
<monika> mal schauen ob das auch noch bei anderen auftritt
<sl33py_0x15> guten abend zusammen
<monika> ansonsten wars vielleicht ein bedienungsfehler meinerseitzits
<jokrebel> monika: Denke nicht, dass da "dateien einfach verschwinden" können.
<monika> ja  bin ich eigentlich auch davon ausgegangen
<monika> naja mal weiter beobachten, danke für die Hilfe
<sl33py_0x15> ich hab mal ne frage, nach dem löschen von empathy, müsste doch eigentlich die sprechblase hinter dem Benutzernamen verschwinden oder?
<butterbrot-xl> sl33py_0x15: nicht zwangsläufig, du meinst oben in der applet leiste, oder?
<sl33py_0x15> ja genau
<butterbrot-xl> sl33py_0x15: das gehört soweit ich weiß zu einem applet, mit dem du auch als schnellzugriff sozusagen auf ubuntu one oder twitter gelangen kannst
<sl33py_0x15> ubuntu one ist auch gelöscht
<butterbrot-xl> sl33py_0x15: man kann aber auch einfach das applet entfernen
<sl33py_0x15> ja, aber dann verschwindet der Knopf zum "herunterfahren" und "neustarten" auch.
<butterbrot-xl> sl33py_0x15: rechtsklick auf die appletanzeige und "aus penel entfernen"
<butterbrot-xl> ok, aber die kannst du auch manuell wieder in der leiste herstellen
<sl33py_0x15> nein, bin schon alle applets durchgegangen
<butterbrot-xl> sl33py_0x15: gibt sone ansicht, da sind alle verfügbaren applets aufgelistet, bei mir ist da unteranderem auch ein shutdownknopf und ein abmeldeknopf
<sl33py_0x15> ok, wenn du es so meinst, bunt hinterlegt ja, aber nicht so wie er momentan vorhanden ist. mit so einer einfachen leiste.
<butterbrot-xl> sl33py_0x15: ja, die kleine liste ist dann auch weg, aber mich stört es nicht, das der knopf bei mir nun farbig ist.
<sl33py_0x15> nein moment ich mache ein bild davon.
<sl33py_0x15> http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/2433/ta7y8u9v_png.htm
<sl33py_0x15> das wäre das so wie du meinst.
<icedwater> Hallo
<butterbrot-xl> sl33py_0x15: ja, so sieht der knopf bei mir auch aus, kannst ihn ja noch im panel verschieben (meiner ist halt an der rechten seite). kleiner tip noch, falls sich andere applets nicht wegbewegen, wenn du mit der maus den shutdownknopf verschiebst ist bei denen "auf/in dem panel sperren" aktiv, dann einfach nochmal das anklicken, und es macht dem shutdownknopf platz.
<icedwater> Wenn ich per ssh -X zu einem laufenden Rechner anmelde, kann ich dann die Sitzung von Firefox irgendwie benutzen?
<bekks> Nein.
<sl33py_0x15> danke dir, aber das weis ich alles. mir gehts nur hier drum:
<jokrebel> icedwater: Die dort laufende Sitzung nicht. Aber Du kannst einen eigene starten.
<sl33py_0x15> http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/2433/72hl6p9e_png.htm
<icedwater> jokrebel: bekks: Es sei denn, ich schliesse erst die andere Sitzung und starte eine neue, oder?
<sl33py_0x15> so würd ich es gerne weiter verwenden
<bekks> icedwater: Du kannst auch einfach eine neue starten und die andere weiterlaufen lassen.
<bitbytas> hallo @ all
<bitbytas> ist hier jemand der sich mit ubuntu gut auskennt ?
<Deem> icedwater: ssh -X nimmt schlicht ein Programm, dass auf dem entfernten Rechner läuft und zeigt es mit hilfe deines Xservers auf deinem Rechner bei dir an.
<Deem> ,frag? bitbytas 
<shetlandpony> bitbytas: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<icedwater> Deem: das weiss ich.
<Deem> icedwater: siehst du =)
<bekks> icedwater: Damit ist ja alles klar dann - ein bereits laufendes Programm kannst Du nicht "übernehmen".
<bitbytas> habe ein problem  das wie folgt ist beim starten wird mir angezeigt das ubuntu mit minimal aufloesung arbeitet ( 1280* 100 IRGNDETWAS) kennt keinen bildschirm und ich kann auch die aufloesung nicht veraendern ,, 
<butterbrot-xl> sl33py_0x15: ja, das ist halt praktisch, wenn man alles direkt in soner kleinen liste hat, aber ob man da nun selbst noch ein benutzderdefiniertes applet machen kann, in dem man funktionen anderer applets integriert, weiß ich leider nicht. ich verzichte einfach auf das bisschen komfort.
<Fuchs> bitbytas: welche Graphikkarte mit welchem Treiber? 
<bitbytas> nvidia tnt 2
<bitbytas> rechner amd xp1800
<Fuchs> mei, das ist ein klein wenig alt 
<Fuchs> kannst Du mal den Inhalt von /var/log/Xorg.0.log  in einen pastebin schieben? 
<bitbytas> ok werde ich versuchen 
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebiniti /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
<Fuchs> dann musst Du es nicht versuchen. 
<icedwater> bekks: ja, ich habe irgendwie gehofft, es wäre möglich :P
<KojiroAK> Welche Module muss ich für b43 noch laden?
<bluehut> hi
<sl33py_0x15> danke dir butterbrot-xl, ich probiers mal weiter
<jokrebel> s/pastebiniti/pastebinit
<icedwater> Wie kann ich aber eine neue Sitzung starten? Ich kriege immer dieses Close Firefox dialog
<bluehut> ich hab gerade nen kleinen grafik fehler. ka wie er zustande gekommen ist. hab nen screenshot gemacht. aber das wird jetzt wohl nichts helfen wenn ich den jemand zeige oder? kann das irgendwie beim feher beheben helfen?
<jokrebel> .oO( warum geht das bei mir nicht? )
<bitbytas> ok fuchs werde mich gleich dran machen
<butterbrot-xl> sl33py_0x15: keine ursache, evtl weiß ein anderer mehr als ich und weiß noch ein paar tips, andernfalls musst du halt rumtüfteln, bin nun weg, tschüss ;-)
<bekks> bluehut: Wir wissen nicht, was für einen Fehler, und können uns unter "Grafikfehler" nicht ganz so viel vorstellen :)
<bitbytas> denke das geht ueber das terminal ?
<Fuchs> bitbytas: korrekt
<bitbytas> oki bin gespannt .. fuchs
<bluehut> bekks, ein abschnitt auf dem bildschirm wird nicht mehr aktualisiert. ist eingefroren
<Fuchs> bluehut: welche Graphikkarte, welcher Treiber, welche Fensterverwaltung? 
<icedwater> OK, es geht anscheinend mit einem neuen Profile
<Fuchs> bluehut: passiert das auch, wenn Du via CTRL+ALT+F1 auf ein Terminal und dann via CTRL+ALT+F7 zurueck wechselst? 
<jokrebel> bluehut: Drück mal Alt+F5
<icedwater> Danke bekks, jokrebel, Deem :)
<Deem> hab zwar nix gemacht aber keine ursache ;)
<bluehut> Fuchs, ati mobility radeon hd 4570, gnome. den treiber weiss ich nicht
<bluehut> Fuchs, wenn ich auf den terminal und dann wieder zurück wechsel ist der fehler immernochh da
<bluehut> jokrebel, bringt leider auch nichs
<bluehut> *nichts
<Fuchs> bluehut: und wenn Du in einem Terminal   metacity --replace & disown   machst? 
<bluehut> Fuchs, was bewirkt das?
<Fuchs> es startet die Fensterverwaltung metacity (neu) 
<bluehut> Fuchs, jetzt ists wieder ok :)
<Fuchs> gut
<bluehut> danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<bluehut> woran lag das? soll ich das irgendwo melden, oder schon bekannt?
<Fuchs> bluehut: das muss man nun raten. Nutzt Du normalerweise Desktopeffekte? 
<Fuchs> (Also Wuerfel und so sinnloses Zeug) 
<bluehut> f
<splashote> hi, gibt's ne ppa o. ähnliches um n aktuelleres java zu bekommen?
<bluehut> Fuchs, hab ich ausgeschaltet
<Fuchs> bluehut: dann ist das ein interessanter Fehler 
<KnechtR> wie mach ich nochma in der bash zahlenreihen von 0001 bis 0900
<KnechtR> also immer 4stellig
<Fuchs> bluehut: Du koenntest mir sonst mal die ~/.xsession-errors in einen pastebin geben
<Fuchs> KnechtR: seq
<bluehut> also zumindest hab ich unter "erscheinungsbild" bei effekte "keine" ausgewählt
<Fuchs> KnechtR: Du suchst seq -w 
<bitbytas> fuchs habe folgendes zurueck bekommen :efehl »pastebinit« aus dem Paket »pastebinit« (universe)
<bitbytas> pastebiniti: Befehl nicht gefunden
<KnechtR> Fuchs, thx
<Fuchs> bitbytas: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bitbytas> genaus so geschrieben
<Fuchs> ja, genau so
<bitbytas> hat aber vorher einige pakete noch runtergeladen 
<Fuchs> ja, soll es
<Fuchs> und wenn es das getan hat, dann waere dann  pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bitbytas> mom mal sehen ob erschon das tut was ich will .. sorry sind so meine ersten bewegungen mit  ubuntu
<Fuchs> bitbytas: nur vorne weg: die Karte ist so uralt, dass sie vom nvidia Treiber nicht mehr unterstuetzt wird und irgend ein generischer genommen wird
<Fuchs> bitbytas: wenn Du Dir also ganz viel Aerger sparen willst, dann besorgst Du Dir eine aktuellere Graphikkarte
<bitbytas> leider ist meine etwas neuere abgeraucht  und hatte nur noch die fuer agp 
<Fuchs> das wird unschoen werden
<Fuchs> wenn Du irgendwo eine nvidia 5000er aufwaerts bekommst (gibt es mit AGP), dann sparst Du Dir viel Aerger und Nerven
<bitbytas> gut  ich nehme deinen rat an werde am montag hier die insel auf den kopf stellen vieleicht habe ich ja glueck
<Fuchs> und von da an dann: 
<KojiroAK> Kennt jemand eine andere Möglichkeit ein Gerät in einen Accespoint zu wandeln ausser mode master und hostapd?
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? bitbytas 
<shetlandpony> bitbytas: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> und wenn Du erst mit Ubuntu angefangen hast, dann interessiert Dich sicher noch
<Fuchs> ,Einsteiger? bitbytas 
<shetlandpony> bitbytas, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bitbytas> genau super info danke 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<bitbytas> da gehe ich gleich mal hin  gucken
<bitbytas> habe mich vor vielen jahren mit linux und unix beschaeftigt ist aber schon  naja einige jahrzehnte her
<bitbytas> schoenes WE @ all bin mal weg wieder 
<Astrophysiker> hi,
<Astrophysiker> ich habe ein problem mit transmission. sobald ein upload läuft, egal mit welcher geschwindigkeit, fliege ich in regelmäßigen abständen aus dem irc bzw. icq. ich verwende ubuntu 10.10 64-bit. irc-client ist xchat, icq-client pidgin. Kennt jemand das problem?
<jokrebel> Astrophysiker: Gab es da nicht mal was mit Abbrüchen wegen "zu vielen Verbindungen"? …so mal als Schuß ins Blaue
<Astrophysiker> jokrebel, was meinste?
<olli_> hallo, ich habe das Problem, das binarys die keine Dateiendung haben von bash nicht gefunden werden, es folgt die Fehlermeldung Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden beim direkten Aufruf
<bekks> ?
<olli_> wie?
<bekks> olli_: Nenne uns mal ein konkretes Beispiel - keines meiner Binaries hat eine Dateiendung.
<olli_> hm ja stimmt auch wieder
<olli_> hm liegt vielleicht an $PATH? nur Dateien unterhalb des Home-Verzeichnisses funktionieren nicht
<Frickelpit> werd doch mal etwas konkreter
<Fuchs> olli_: Du rufst die aber schon mit ./ auf, ja? 
<bekks> Wie sieht dein $PATH denn aus?
<Fuchs> olli_: und die sind ausfuehrbar (chmod +x) markiert? 
<jokrebel> Astrophysiker: Zitat aus nem Googletreffer: ICQ verliert Verbindung
<jokrebel> Zu viele Verbindungen (eDonkey & Co.) am laufen? Wäre 'ne logische Erklärung, das die Verbindung schlappmacht.
<olli_> ja ich rufe sie direkt mit ./Datei auf, /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/games steht in  $PATH
<Astrophysiker> jokrebel, es hängt komischerweise nicht von der anzahl der verbundenen peers oder der uploadrate ab
<Frickelpit> olli_, und wo befinden sich deine binarys?
<olli_> ~/ts3/ts3server_linux_x86, habe den user grade neu eingerichtet, und bin über su reingegangen, ein Passwort hat der user nicht
<Fuchs> duerfen wir sehen welchen Befehl Du eingibst und was die exakte Fehlermeldung ist? 
<Fuchs> copy & paste, unverfaelscht. 
<bekks> Und die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a auch bitte.
<olli_> fuchs: teamspeak@euve20441:~/ts3$ ./ts3server_linux_x86 
<olli_> bash: ./ts3server_linux_x86: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Fuchs> die Datei ist da und heisst haargenau so? 
<bekks> ls -lha . sagt was?
<Fuchs> mach mal ein ls -l in dem Ordner
<olli_> fuchs: es werden alle darin befindlichen Dateien aufgelistet, ich möchte jetzt ungerne den channel dichtspammen
<jokrebel> ,nopasten? ol
<shetlandpony> ol: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<olli_> fuchs: http://nopaste.info/195779c3fa.html
<Fuchs> olli_: und wenn Du stattdessen mal das startskript versuchst? 
<Fuchs> olli_: vielleicht setzt das noch ein paar Umgebungsvariablen, die benoetigt werden
<olli_> fuchs: ja es wird tatsächlich LD_LIBRARY_PATH gesetzt, aber das Startscript bricht auch mit der Meldung ab das die binary nicht gefunden wurde
<Fuchs> liegt das Zeug auf einer Partition, die mit noexec gemounted worden ist? 
<olli_> fuchs: devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec) ist das einzige was mit dieser Option gemountet wurde
<Fuchs> interessant
<Longbottom> olli_: was sagt denn "ldd ./ts3server_linux_x86" mit gesetztem LD_LIBRARY_PATH? Findet der alle libraries?
<olli_> Longbottom,  not a dynamic executable
<Fuchs> was sagt  file  zu der Datei? 
<olli_> fuchs: ts3server_linux_x86: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<Fuchs> uname -m  nun bitte
<Fuchs> und wehe da steht x86_64
<olli_> x86_64
<Fuchs> ja mei 
<olli_> ^^
<Deem> olli_: das isn server4you vserver, richtig?
<Fuchs> wo liegt dann wohl das Problem? 
<olli_> Deem: ganz genau
<olli_> Fuchs, tsschuldige epic fail...
<Deem> da muss wohl jemand über das powerpanel ein restore triggern :D
<olli_> MIR gehört der Server nicht, und ich installiere nur 32, deswegen hab ich da überhaupt nicht drauf geachtet
<bekks> Wieso installierst Du nicht die zum Server passende Version? :)
<olli_> Deem, warum den Server gibs auch als x64
<Deem> olli_: klar das schon, aber ich finde ts3 mit 64bit is ein wenig "holprig"
<olli_> Deem, aha, das werde ich mal testen, ich nutze das nicht produktiv, das ist bloß für kleine Besprechungen
<Deem> olli_: kanst mir ja dann berichten wies gelaufen ist. is auch schon ein wenig her, das sch ts3 mit 64bit benutzt hab. vielleicht ist es mittlerweile besser
<olli_> Deem, ja ich es hier öfter mal, ich werd mal berichten
<ubuntu_> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zum Ubuntu Stick, kann mir jemand helfen?
<Frickelpit> ,frag? ubuntu_
<shetlandpony> ubuntu_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<ubuntu_> Ich habe Ubuntu auf einem Stick, Im Live modus wird der nicht verändert, im Persistent mode kann ich Programme installieren. Wie kann ich im Live-Mode auf diese Programme zugreifen?
<jokrebel> gute Nacht allseits
<tokam> hallo, ich habe heute ein wlan device von rawlink in meinen notebook eingebaut. Bus 002 Device 003: ID 18e8:6229 Qcom RT2573. der richtige treiber sollte der rt73usb sein, damit habe ich das teil schonmal unter gentoo zum laufen gebracht. ich nutze ein 64bit ubuntu system und habe rt73-source und rt73-common installiert. trotzallem und auch nach einem restart zeigt mir der networkmanager keine wlan netzwerke (die da sind) an.
<tokam> was kann ich tun, damit der wlan chip funktioniert.
<tokam> ralink
<nevchen> ,uhrzeit? tokam 
<shetlandpony> tokam: Die Uhrzeit zu der du die Frage stellst ist nicht gerade vorteilhaft. Solltest du keine Antwort erhalten, dann stell die Frage bitte zu einer ortsueblichen Uhrzeit nochmals oder benutze das Forum. Danke :)
<bekks> tokam: dmesg angucken, vor und nach dem modprobe des moduls.
<tokam> was bringt das?
<tokam> und wie geht es
<tokam> bei iwconfig wird ein wlan1 angezeigt, aber nicht im network manager.
<bekks> GEnau wie unter gentoo.
<bekks> dmesg eintippen, dann das modul laden mit modprobe, dann wieder dmesg angucken.
<tokam> http://pastebin.com/pPrxLBLS
<bekks> Das kann nicht alles sein.
<bekks> Da steht vor allem genau nichts über irgendwelche Firmware, die geladen wird, etc.
<Lakrimar> Hallo, ich versuche gerade Ubuntu Server 10.10 zu installieren. Dazu habe ich ein System mit 6x2TB Festplatten, welche als "GPT" geflaggt sind. Diese habe ich folgendermaßen partitioniert 1: 1MB boot_grub ; 2: 10GB raid ; 3: 1GB swap ; 4: 2TB raid. Die Partitionen 2 und 4 habe ich als Raid konfiguriert: md0 / und md1 /srv. Vom md0 sollte er eigentlich booten, allerdings lande ich nur in der grub-rescue Konsole....
<tokam> http://pastebin.com/Luh6zYsz
<Lakrimar> ... Der Befehl ls meldet mir nur meine Partitionen im Format (hdx,gptx). Wie kann ich grub dazu überreden, vom Raid zu booten?
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-13
<Lakrimar> ok, viielleicht doch schon etwas spät. ich frag morgen nochmal :) gute nacht...
<bekks> tokam: dmesg | grep rt73 nach nopaste.
<tokam> bekks: http://pastebin.com/vztFmWFY
<bekks> Und das ganz nochmal: dmesg | grep -A 10 rt73 nach nopaste
<tokam> bekks: http://pastebin.com/vztFmWFY
<tokam> http://pastebin.com/Thu4tKfm
<bekks> [   17.946059] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready
<bekks> Das Ding ist nicht richtig eingerichtet.
<tokam> ?
<tokam> auf welcher abstraktionsebene? :D 
<tokam> was muss ich wo einrichten?
<tokam> @ bekks
<bekks> tokam: Es gibt wirklich genug Anleitungen dazu - abgesehen davon, dass Ralink grauenvoll ist.
<tokam> ok ich hab mir den chip extra gekauft auf empfehlung
<tokam> wo soll ich einstellen? was soll ich googeln?
<tokam> ich  hab ja schon gegoogelt bevor ich im channel gefragt habe
<bekks> Auf Empfehlung? Das Ding ist schlimm. :)
<bekks> "ubuntu rt73" liefert wirklich viele Ergebnisse :)
<tokam> ich hatte damals sogar in #linux gefragt
<tokam> und einen freund
<bekks> Das ändert nichts daran, dass man durchweg nur Schlechtes von Ralink liest.
<tokam> schade. 
<frnk> moin
<nahab> guten morgen.-)... weiß jemand ob man virtualbox so einstellen kann, das die usb geräte automatisch eingebunden werden?... bei mir muß ich das bei jeden start von gastbetriebssystem xp manuel einbinden
<bullgard> Warum erscheint der Prozess [pm] nicht in pstree?
<nahab> braucht win 7 als gast mehr speicher als win xp...win7 ist als gast gähnend langsam, so das mein pc fast einfriert
<nahab> ichr rede vonvirtualbox
<nahab> keiner ne ahnung, oder niemand hier?  :-))
<bullgard> nahab: WIndows Task Manager > Systemleistung. Dort kann man Angaben zum Physikalischen Speicher finden.
<nahab> bullgard, danke
<bolder> moin
<fornext> Wenn ich eine größere Datenmenge im Hintergrund kopiere, dann wird das Arbeiten am Rechner ständig durch Aussetzer gestört. Die Plattenauslastung liegt bei ca. 40%. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, den Kopiervorgang zu drosseln?
<TomTom> ionice
<fornext> TomTom, thx
<merlin__> hallo
<KojiroAK> hallo merlin__ 
<merlin__> ich möchte gerne einen standard eintrag in grub2 definieren
<merlin__> hab dazu in der /etc/default/grub einträge vorgenommen
<merlin__> leider funktioniert das nicht so wie erhofft :/
<merlin__> ich lade mal kurz die config hoch vielleicht kann mir ja wer helfen
<Fuchs> merlin__: was fuer einen Eintrag denn, und wie funktioniert es nicht? 
<Fuchs> merlin__: und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration   schon gelesen? 
<merlin__> ich möchte nen kernel standardmäßig laden, weil ich einen treiber hab den ic sonst jedes mal neu kompilieren müsste
<merlin__> jap schon gelesen Fuchs 
<merlin__> funzt aber leider nich
<Fuchs> GRUB_DEFAULT=saved? 
<merlin__> jop
<Fuchs> und was ist das fuer ein Treiber? 
<Fuchs> weil darum muesste sich dkms kuemmern
<merlin__> wlan treiber
<Fuchs> es sei denn, Du hast an dem System vorbeiinstalliert
<merlin__> hab den selbst kompiliert
<Fuchs> warum? 
<merlin__> weils den nicht gab
<Fuchs> gibt es da kein .deb Paket, welches sich in dkms einklinkt? 
<Fuchs> welcher ist das? 
<merlin__> nö
<merlin__> der hier: #
<merlin__> Dec 29, 2009 at 1:39 am
<merlin__> This site rocks with massive information.
<merlin__> #
<merlin__> sorry
<merlin__> rtl8192ce
<merlin__> fürs wlan vom lenovo thinkpad edge11
<Fuchs> der Treiber ist im 2.6.38er Kernel drin 
<daniel_keen> Hallo, in meine Konsole ist neuerdings der aktuelle Pfad neben meinem username und hostname zu lesen. Wie bekomme ich dies wieder abgeschaltet?
<Fuchs> eine Variante ist also, auf den zu warten und dann ein ppa zu nehmen fuer diesen Kernel 
<Fuchs> daniel_keen: PS1 anpassen 
<Frickelpit> daniel_keen: was hast du denn am prompt geändert?
<merlin__> Fuchs: ok wann kommt der denn?
<merlin__> schon was geplant?
<daniel_keen> ich weiss nicht.. habe nur mit den Bild_auf- und Bild_ab-Tasten probiert. Vielleicht habe ich dabei ungewollt noch eine andere Option aktiviert.
<Fuchs> oeh, vermutlich im naechsten Monat, merge window ist afaik schon vorbei 
<Fuchs> daniel_keen: dann wo genau im Terminal? Im Terminal selber, oder im Titel oder so? 
<merlin__> mmh ok
<merlin__> mich würd aber schon interessieren warum das mit grub2 und standard eintrag setzen nicht geht :)
<Fuchs> merlin__: aber fuer die Zwischenzeit koennen wir schon mit savedefault und default=saved schauen
<Fuchs> merlin__: pack mal Deine Konfiguration in einen pastebin
<merlin__> juhu
<daniel_keen> In der aktuellen Zeile, links vom Cursor
<merlin__> jop
<Frickelpit> daniel_keen: schau mal in deine .bashrc
<Frickelpit> dort kannst du den prompt einrichten
<daniel_keen> dnake
<Fuchs> merlin__: das waere dann PS1
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> daniel_keen meinte ich
<Fuchs> daniel_keen: danach suchen 
<Frickelpit> daniel_keen: ubuntu hat standard den eintrag aktiv: PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ '
<Fuchs> daniel_keen: siehe dazu auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash/Prompt
<merlin__> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/deZER1CY
<merlin__> ist die /etc/default/grub
<merlin__> Fuchs: hab auch schon die config neu bauen lassen mit grub-mkconfig
<Fuchs> merlin__: sieht so weit okay aus, /boot/grub/grubenv  existiert? 
<daniel_keen> danke für den Link
<daniel_keen> der wird mir weiter helfen
<merlin__> Fuchs: ne existiert nicht
<merlin__> Fuchs: sorry
<Fuchs> merlin__: das ist dann eher schlecht
<merlin__> Fuchs: existiert doch
<Fuchs> merlin__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#grubenv-anpassen  << da mal schauen, ob Du die manuell hinbasteln kannst
<Fuchs> ah
<Fuchs> dann mal schauen, wie die aussieht
<Fuchs> und ggf. korrigieren
<merlin__> ok mom
<merlin__> steht eigentlich das richtige drin
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> dann sollte das aber eigentlich funktionieren
<merlin__> ok kommt mir jetzt auch grad spanisch vor
<merlin__> ich probier das eben noch mal, bin gleich wieder da
<leszek> hi
<merlin__> Fuchs: ok wieder da funzt aber leider nicht, ich verstehs auch nicht
<Fuchs> naja
<Fuchs> es gaebe noch eine arg unschoene Variante
<Absorber> hi
<merlin__> in der grub.cfg direkt rumbasteln?
<Fuchs> Du koenntest den Eintrag mit einem Skript setzen lassen 
<merlin__> mmh schon
<Fuchs> und das mit einer Zahl kleiner als 10 beginnen lassen
<Fuchs> also 05_meinkernel 
<merlin__> abe rich finds komisch dass das nicht funzt, ist das ein bug?
<Fuchs> kann sein, ich habe hier kein Grub2
<Fuchs> Du kannst das natuerlich mal auf launchpad melden
<Fuchs> oder suchen, ob es da schon etwas gibt
<merlin__> ma eben gucken
<merlin__> also ich mein wenns im nächsten monat mitm neuen kernel funzt, dann kann ich auch einfach immer shift beim starten drücken und den kernel auswählen
<Fuchs> den Kernel wirst Du nicht automatisch bekommen
<Fuchs> den muesstest Du Dir schon aus Fremdquellen holen, oder natty verwenden. Kann ich beides nicht soooo sehr empfehlen, und wenn schon, dann noch lieber ersteres
<merlin__> puuh
<sdx23> Selbst bauen wär' noch ne Alternative.
<merlin__> ich mein für mich wär das ja alles kein problem, aber das hier ist der laptop von meiner freundin..
<Fuchs> merlin__: dann wuerde ich mir die Methode mit dem SKript ueberlegen
<Fuchs> merlin__: oder alternativ das Ding in DKMS einbetten
<merlin__> wie bett ich das ding in dkms ein?
<Fuchs> ist alles andere als trivial
<Fuchs> ,dkms? merlin__ 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber dkms
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dkms  << 
<merlin__> Fuchs: klingt wie das richtige für meine zwecke..
<jokrebel> hi
<Fuchs> merlin__: ist es eigentlich auch, nur kuemmern sich normalerweise die Paketbetreuer drum 
<merlin__> joaa
<merlin__> muss ich mir dann wohl ein paket bauen?
<Fuchs> und dkms die Information fuettern was es wie neu bauen muss
<Fuchs> Du kannst natuerlich in bestehende Pakete schauen die das machen, als Vorlage
<rupta> hallo
<Fuchs> z.B. das nvidia Kernelmodul 
<Fuchs> oder die Virtualbox Module
 * Fuchs muss mal langsam zusammenpacken, Zug ist gleich da. Viel Erfolg jedenfalls.
<merlin__> manman.. immer ich ;)
<merlin__> Fuchs: danke soweit!
<rupta> leute mein sys ist mir - meist beim surfen - etwas zu langsam. nun ist die frage, ob ich es durch aufrüsten von arbeitsspeicher schneller machen kann. ich nutze ubuntu 10.04. 1gb ram, athlon 64 3,2 ghz mit 1 kern, und ne 6800 graka. dei speicherauslastung ist momentan nur zur hälfte gefüllt, deswegen scheint reinen ram-aufrüsten nicht viel zu bringen, oder was meint ihr?
<bekks> RAM bringt fast immer etwas.
<merlin__> rupta: wann ist es denn zu langsam, beim flash games spieln?
<bekks> Und bei nur 1GB RAM bringt es auf jeden Fall etwas.
<bekks> Es wird aber nicht das bringen, was Du Dir erhoffst.
<rupta> youtube videos ruckeln teilweise, sachen wie google.maps reagieren oft nur recht träge
<merlin__> ok flash also
<merlin__> das braucht rechenleistung ohne ende
<rupta> unter win xp ist es bei mir nicht ganz so schlimm
<rupta> aber das nutz ich kaum
<merlin__> ja da ist dieses flash plugin auch besser
<merlin__> schwierig :/
<TheInfinity> merlin__: sowas wie google maps und dergleichen ist vielmehr n problem deiner internetanbindung.
<jokrebel> rupta: firefox? Kannst es ja mal mit Chromium probieren - hat bei mir für _entscheidende_ Verbesserung gesorgt.
<rupta> ja firefox
<rupta> google chrom meinst du?
<KojiroAK> rupta: Chromium ist die FOSS-Variante von Chrome.
<rupta> foss?
<KojiroAK> rupta: free and open source software
<KojiroAK> rupta: ist als chromium-browser in den Paketquellen.
<rupta> ich guck grad mal
<rupta> und speicher aufrüsten würde nur bedingt etwas bringen, ja?
<KojiroAK> rupta: flash ist sehr CPU-intensiv.
<fr00d> Moin!
<fr00d> Ich hab hier ein Windows 7 per virt-manager und qemu aufgesetzt. An dieses System würde ich gerne einen seriellen Adapter, den ich per USB anschließe durch reichen. Vorhin hab ich es geschafft, dass der Adapter erkannt wird, jetzt funktioniert es aber leider nicht mehr. Ich hab ihn als physical host device durch gereicht. Kann mir jemand sagen woran es liegen könnte, dass das Gerät jetzt nicht mehr erkannt wird?
<bekks> Per qemu? Nicht per KVM mit HVM?
<jokrebel> cu - mach mal ne größere Backup-"Orgie"
<MeMyself> wenn ich memtest 84+ ausführe und ich eine meldung bekomme das ein bereich dekeft ist woher weiß ich welcher ram riegel es ist?
<MeMyself> keiner eine idee?
<hdp> Bspw. durch sukzessives Entfernen der Riegel.
<MeMyself> sonst gibt es keine möglichkeit oder?
<bullgard> rupta: RAM auf mehr als 1 GB aufrüsten bringt auf jeden Fall Gechwindigkeitszuwachs. Der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs kann aber marginal sein, wenn Du noch einen anderen Flaschenhals in Deinem System hast. Dann mußt Du zuerst diesen anderen Flaschenhals beseitigen, bevor die RAM-Vergößerung voll zum Tragen kommt.  --  
<MeMyself> ich will ja nur wissen welcher riegel kaputt ist
<bullgard> MeMyself: memtest 84+ gibt die Stelle aus, wo der Speicher defekt ist. Die mußt Du dem jeweiligen Riegel zuordnen.
<rupta> naja cpu ist auch nicht die schnellste... aber um da was schnelleres zu bekommen brauch ich auch nen neues board. das wollt ich mir eig nicht kaufen
<MeMyself> und wie ordne ich das zu?
<MeMyself> gibts da ein howto oder sowas?
<bullgard> MeMyself: Die angegebene Fehleradress modulo dividieren durch die Riegel-Kapazität. Ein HowTo fällt mir im Moment nicht ein.
<MeMyself> ok ich probier das mal
<Fuss-im-Ohr> moin
<Lakrimar> Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Serverinstallation (10.10). Ich habe 6x2TB, welche ich folgendermaßen partitioniert habe: 1: 1MB bios_grub ; 2: 10GB raid ; 3: 1GB swap ; 4: 2TB raid. Partition 2 ist md0 mit Raid5 gemountet auf / inkl. /boot. Leider lande ich beim Hochfahren des Systems stehts in grub-rescue. Dort kann ich auf mein Raid nicht zugreifen....
<Lakrimar> ... Die Platten haben die Form (hdx,gptx). Wie kann ich grub2 dazu überreden, vom Raid5 zu booten?
<bekks> Lakrimar: Wahrscheinlich gar nicht.
<Lakrimar> schade :(. liegts am raid5 oder am gpt label der platten? vielleicht probier ichs doch mal mit raid1...
<bekks> Leg /boot auf ein RAID1, und fertig.
<bekks> Und lass die GPT Label da weg :)
<Lakrimar> das blöde ist, der installer hat die platten gleich als gpt gelabelt...
<Lakrimar> das mit dem boot probier ich allerdings mal :)
<bekks> Der Installer labelt die nicht als GPT.
<bekks> Die waren vorher schon so labeled.
<Lakrimar> hmm, eigentlich waren die blank. dachte, des kam vom partitionsprogramm...
<bekks> Du solltest schon wissen, woher und warum Du ein GPT Label hast :)
<nahab> kennt jemand das problem, das win 7 als gast bei virtualbox sehr gähnend langsam arbeitet?..bei xp habe ich da kein problem
<Lakrimar> weil die platten 2 TB groß sind...
<bekks> Ja und?
<bekks> Wen genau stört die Größe, und warum sollten die dann ein GPT Label haben müssen?
<Lakrimar> wie gesagt, ich hab die nicht wissentlich so gelabelt...
<Lakrimar> ich brauchs nicht. ich hab auch mittels fdisk schon versucht, das wieder umzulabeln (msdos). hat aber nicht geklappt
<bekks> "hat nicht geklappt" ist keine brauchbare Meldung.
<apollo13> bekks: grub2 kann von raid5 booten
<apollo13> nur hab ich es noch nie hinbekommen *rennt*
<Lakrimar> schon klar. aber im log standen keine nützlichen infos. im fdisk hab ich die optionen "o" und "w" aufgerufen. die ausgabe war, dass die partitionstabelle geändert wurde, aber im fdisk -l waren keine nützlichen infos zu sehen
<bekks> :D
<apollo13> das ist leider noch etwas buggy
<Lakrimar> also immer noch gpt-label
<bekks> Lakrimar: fdisk -l zeigt Dir auch nicht, was für ein Label das ist...
<apollo13> siehe http://grub.enbug.org/LVMandRAID 
<apollo13> raid alleine geht vlt sogar, nur mit lvm bin ich gescheitert *gg*
<Lakrimar> zumindest meckert fdisk -l, das die platte ein gpt-label hat und ich doch lieber parted benutzen sollte
<bekks> Lakrimar: Ja, dann mach das...
<Lakrimar> leider ist auf meinem startmedium (ubuntu server 10.10 usb stick) kein parted drauf
<bekks> Nicht, dass man sowas installieren könnte... :P
<Lakrimar> hehe :)
<Lakrimar> ich probiers noch mal mit raid1, ein verbuggtes raid5 ist doof.....
<rupta> wo sehe ich, welches modell mein motherboard ist?
<bekks> Im Handbuch.
<rupta> haha das ist leider nicht da
<MeMyself> oder auf den motherboard
<MeMyself> aufschrauben und schauen
<rupta> kann ich es nicht auslesen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Jedenfalls nicht mit 100% Sicherheit.
<crux_> hallo zusammen
<crux_> kennt einer von euch eíne gute gutar pro alternative?
 * apollo13 kennt kein gutar pro
<aqualuk> hi
<crux_> also dann doch wieder wine
<bekks> Wieso das?
<aqualuk> ich schlage mich jetzt schon siet ein paar tagen mit meinem grafiktablet rum und bekomme es einfach nicht zum laufen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen
<bekks> Erklär doch erstmal, was Du suchst.
<aqualuk> ich habe ein wacom bamboo pen & touch
<bullgard> aqualuk: Fehlermeldung?
<crux_> guitar pro für ubuntu oder eine alternative, in die ich meine tabs einbinden kann
<aqualuk> jetzt habe ich schon 100 verschiedene howtos im netz ausprobiert aber immer wenn ich "xinput list" ausführe wird das tablet nicht angezeigt
<bullgard> crux_: Was ist "guitar"?
<aqualuk> im lsusb ist es aufgelistet
<hdp> crux_, warum nicht die Linux Version kaufen?
<apollo13> crux_: das gibts eh für linux
<aqualuk> und das kernelmodul bekomme ich mit sudo modprobe auch geladen (automatisch starten kann ich dann später noch einrichten)
<aqualuk> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Wacom_Bamboo_Pen_and_Touch <<< im grunde habe ich jetzt das was hier bei "installation einfach" steht
<crux_> ja weil ich die nur zum öffnen brauch
<aqualuk> ich habe aber auch schon selber kompiliert mit verschiedenen anleitungen
<aqualuk> bringt alles irgendwie nichts
<bekks> crux_: Zum Öffnen wovon?
<aqualuk> irgendjemand ne idee?
<crux_> der power tabs  bzw der selbst erstellten
<crux_> einfach nur öffnen
<crux_> mehr muss des programm nicht können
<bekks> Das kann die Linuxversion wohl auch, ja.
<crux_> ja aber die kostet ja wieder was. und ich hät des gern heute. weil is ja sonntag...
<aqualuk> niemand ne idee warum da nix angezeigt wird?
<apollo13> crux_: dann nimm die trial…
<apollo13> crux_: außerdem kann man heutzutage auch sonntags einkaufen, das geht übers internet :þ
<crux_> wenn ich im software center guitar eingebe schmeisst er schon annehmbare sachen raus, dacht vielleicht hat einer ja schon erfahrung
<crux_> ja ne des mach ich nicht. I-shopping
<rupta> kann mir mal jemand behilflich sein? ich hab folgendes mainboard und möchte so viel ram aufrüsten wie möglich. so ganz verstehe ich die tabelle dort nicht.
<rupta> http://www.msi-computer.de/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=&prod_no=574
<shetlandpony> rupta's url: http://tinyurl.com/69xzkhz | MSI Technology GmbH - Insist on the Best
<bekks> ,ot? rupta 
<shetlandpony> rupta: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<rupta> ups ok
<aqualuk> wirklich niemand ne idee zu meinem problem?
<theuniverse> exit
<theuniverse> exit
<Fuss-im-Ohr> falsche konsole
<jakesully> hallo, ich hab mir thoggen runtergeladen wenn ich jetzt den film kopieren will kommt nur ein blaues bild kann die dvd aber mit ein anderen programm ansehen (hab mir libdvdcss2 runtergeladen)
<bekks> Du erwartest Support für nicht legale Dinge?
<surfhai_> :D
<surfhai_> is schließlich linux... ^^
<jakesully> das ist ein eigen gedrehter film den ich kopieren will (ich kaufe keine dvds)
<surfhai_> die original datei kannste anschaun, wenn du die datei aber kopierst is das bild blau?
<bekks> surfhai_: Auch linux hat sich an geltendes Recht zu halten.
<bekks> Macht was Ihr wollt, ich bin raus aus dem Ticket.
<jakesully> surfhai_ : in thoggen ist es nur blau, anschaun kann ich ihn mir halt in den vlc
<bekks> .oO( Warum lädt man einen selbstgedrehten Film herunter...? )Oo.
<surfhai_> ich kapiers auch nich wofür man ihn rippen will wenn man schon ne oiriginal datei hat
<bekks> Weil da offensichtlich niemals ein selbstgedrehter Film vorhanden war.
<surfhai_> ich würds mit mplayer probieren, statt thoggen
<jakesully> bekks: bavaria filmstudios die haben ein kopier schutz auf den film gemacht, aber wir waren eine gruppe und haben nur 1 dvd mitgegeben
<surfhai_> und 1:1 kopieren geht ned?
<bekks> Und? Das ist dennoch nicht legal.
<Frickelpit> ja was denn jetzt? ich dachte der sei selbstgedreht?
<jakesully> ja
<bekks> Selbstgdreht, heimlich im Studio.
<Frickelpit> wieso hat auf deinem film ein filmstudio einen kopierschutz gemacht?
<surfhai_> schlimmer als bei der polizei hier :D
<jakesully> bei eine klassen führung in den bavaria filmstudios haben die mit uns son 5 min film gedreht um uns zu zeigen wie das geht (klassen ausflug)
<Frickelpit> surfhai_: da dieser channel auch mitgeloggt wird, wird es bei sowas keine hilfe geben
<surfhai_> :D
<surfhai_> ich frag mich wofür man ein log hierfür braucht
<surfhai_> außer als spielerei weil mans kann
<surfhai_> :)
<Frickelpit> surfhai_: das kannst du gerne im offtopic channel weiter fragen
<leszek> morgen steht dann das bka vor deiner tür und dir wird die dvd samt aller deiner hardware genommen :P   lächerlich . Einige Regeln, die sich auch Gesetze nennen sind einfach nur lächerlich
<surfhai_> alles klar :D
<Lakrimar> jetzt mal was erfreuliches. bekks: hab meine platten im rettungsmodus auf msdos umgestellt und 6x15gb für / als raid1 zusammengestellt. jetzt bootet das system :))))) vielen dank
<bekks> 6x15GB als RAID5?
<bekks> Wozu macht man so ein krankes Setup?
<bekks> RAID1.
<bekks> Ist doch wirklich unsinnig sowas.
<manuel_> Hallo. Ich habe hier einen PC mit einem P4 HT mit Sata Festplatte und DVD-Laufwerk. Kriege beim Versuch Ubuntu zuinstallieren immer: Unable to find a meduim containing a live file system. Die CD habe ich schon 2 mal neu gebrannt und im BIOS passt alles.
<Lakrimar> als raid1
<Lakrimar> lesen ;)
<leszek> manuel_: MD5 Summer der ISO Datei getestet ? 
<bekks> Lakrimar: Alles lesen... guter Tipp.
<bekks> Lakrimar: Dass ich mich korrigiert habe, hast Du hoffentlich mitbekommen.
<manuel_> leszek, nein aber habe gedacht brazero checked die mit. 
<bekks> Brasero kann Brennen - meistens. Und nicht mehr.
<bekks> Und warums sollte eine brasero eine md5 checken sollen?
<leszek> manuel_: checke es nochmal um auf nummer sicher zu gehen. Meines Wissens kann k3b md5 summen checken, wenn man denn md5 sum und iso im gleichen verzeichnis hat. Ob Brasero das kann weiss ich nicht
<Lakrimar> schon. aber ich frag mich, was an einer 15gb raid1 konfiguration krank sein soll? ich hätt ja lieber raid5 genommen, was leider nicht geht
<bekks> Was genau bringt Dir ein sechsfach-Spiegel - außer Performanceverlust?
<manuel_> Lakrimar, okey brenne gerade nochmal mit k3b
<Lakrimar> klar, 2mal hätte auch gereicht, aber ich wollte platten mit gleichen partitionen
<bekks> Aha - man hat also lieber gleiche Partitionen statt einem performanten System.
<bekks> Es wird OT. :)
<bekks> manuel_: Prüfe die Checksummen manuell...
<nevchen> mit welchem konsolenbefehl kann man unter linux eigentlich herausfinden, welche festplatte man hat (also marke, modell, usw.)?
<Frickelpit> lshw
<leszek> manuel_: was hast du nicht daran verstanden, die checksumme zu prüfen ? Ich hab doch nix von brennen mit k3b gesagt. 
<nevchen> thx
<nevchen> klar ^^
<nevchen> ups falsches fenster ^^
<nevchen> thx Frickelpit 
<MeMyself> was mach ich wenn mein pc beim starten nur mehr piepst
<Frickelpit> die hardware checken
<MeMyself> ich hab ram riegel und grafikkarte gechekct
<MeMyself> nix mehr geht
<MeMyself> aufdrehen piepst
<Minipluto> ich habe in meinem Notebook mit Ubuntu 10.10 eine Intel GM965. Das Display hat eine Auflösung von 1280×800. Am VGA-Anschluss habe ich einen Bildschirm mit 1280×1024 angeschlossen und um 90° gedreht. Zur Verdeutlichung bitte mal Bild ansehen: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17087269/hilfmir/bildschirmanordnung.png – das funktioniert so alles schon mal astrein, quasi so wie unter Windows mit dieser nView-Einstellung bei nVidia-Grafikkarten. ...
<Minipluto> ... Jetzt möchte ich gerne mal wissen, ob man den Bereich, den ich im Bildschirmfoto grün eingezeichnet habe, für die Maus quasi sperren kann. Das untere Panel ist zwar am unteren Rand des Laptop-TFTs (d.h. Gnome macht alles so, dass nichts in dem grünen bereich dargestellt wird) aber man muss halt immer drauf achten, dass man mit der Maus nicht drüber hinaus fährt – das ist bei mir nervig weil ich das untere Panel automatisch ...
<Minipluto> ... ausblende, denn da ist nur ein sehr schmaler maussensitiver Bereich, in dem das Panel automatisch aufpoppt.
<Minipluto> wow *BÄM*
<bekks> manuel_: Kurze Antwort: Nein.
<Minipluto> gibt es einen bestimmten Namen für diese Bildschirmanordnung, dass ich vielleicht erfolgreicher danach suchen kann?
<MeMyself> in welchen channel darf man sich ausheulen weil sein pc eingegangen ist?
<Frickelpit> MeMyself: gerne om offtopic
<Frickelpit> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Frickelpit> s/om/im/
<shetlandpony> Frickelpit, can't find 'om' in your last line, sorry
<Minipluto> ah ok, das was ich suche, gibt es als idea… dann ist es ja unwahrscheinlich, dass es dafür eine fertige Lösung gibt oder?: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25914/
<Minipluto> hab ein quick&dirty-Tool für mein Problem gefunden, das erstellt an einer beliebigen Stelle ein unsichtbares Fenster beliebiger Größe und schubbst den Mauszeiger dann in die gewünschte Richtung, falls er da rein gerät
<pueblo> Mahlzeit. Kann mir jemand sagen was das folgende perl sript macht?
<pueblo>  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399805/
<pueblo> hab es jetzt zufällig in meinen /etc Verzeichnis gefunden und wüsste nicht das ich es dort angelegt habe
<Robert_Zenz> pueblo, beschwören kann ich's nicht, aber riecht so als würde es die Umgebung zurücksetzen und eine neue Shell aufmachen. Aber frag lieber in einem perl channel, die können es dir genau sagen.
<pueblo> ok, das ist auch mein eindruck.
<pueblo> Aber von Ubuntu aus sollte sowas nicht im /etc verzeichnis liegen, oder?
<Robert_Zenz> pueblo, wenn du mir sagst wie das Ding heißt, kann ich nachschauen ob es auch bei mir rumliegt.
<pueblo> mir scheint es hat einen zufälligen namen der nur aus zahlen besteht: 1288695637.pl
<pueblo> ist aufjedenfall auf meinen anderen kisten nicht zufinden
<Robert_Zenz> pueblo, bei mir auch nichts ähnliches. Zufällige Namen sind aber auch immer irgendwie kacke. :/ Könnte das System kompromittiert sein?
<pueblo> Ja, das ist ja auch mein Verdacht
<Robert_Zenz> pueblo, ist es ein Server oder dein Desktop?
<pueblo> ist ein server
<Robert_Zenz> pueblo, also ich würd mir jetzt mal das Datei-Datum, die Logs und die Prozess-Liste ansehen. 
<pueblo> jau, bin gerade dabei
<Robert_Zenz> pueblo, allerdings hört hier dann mein Erfahrungsgebiet auch wieder auf, sorry.
<jokrebel> re
<beowolf> hallo zusammen, eine frage zu GRUB2: wo kann ich ein paar veraltete Einträge im Boot-Menü löschen? Oder das Boot-Menü neu generieren lassen?
<Deem> beowolf: update-grub eingeben
<Frickelpit> beowolf: update-grub generiert eine neue grub.cfg
<Frickelpit> und einträge löschen -> alte kernel deinstallieren
<dadrc> Und alte Einträge wirst du los, indem du den entsprechenden Kernel...
<Frickelpit> ,kernel? beowolf
<dadrc> zu langsam.
<shetlandpony> beowolf, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Deem> Frickelpit: du bist zu schnell heute :P
<beowolf> ich hatte eine zweite festplatte drin, die dortigen kernel wurden ebenfalls in mein Boot-Menü eingetragen. Das stört
<Wizle> Hallo, ich habe eine Integrierte Kamera und Mikrofon im Laptop. Die Kamera funktioniert in Skype wunderbar, das Mikrofon nicht. Das Mikro scheint im System irgenwie nicht eingebunden zu sein, ich kanns jedenfalls nichtin PulseAudio sowie in Skype auswählen. Bitte um Hilfe
<MeMyself> gibt es irgendwie die möglichkeit bei samba das die gäste bestimme freigaben nicht sehen können also so das jeder nur seine eigene freigabe sieht
<MeMyself> tut mir leid keien ahnung wie man das richtig formuliert
<beowolf> hallo zusammen, kennt sich jemand mit Wine aus?
<gugaua> kommt drauf an
<beowolf> ich habe ein altes windows-programm auf 3 installations-cd's. kann ich dieses programm irgendwie installieren und dann unter linux zum laufen kriegen?
<gugaua> irgendwie bestimmt
<gugaua> hast du wine installiert?
<jokrebel> beowolf: schau mal bei winehq
<beowolf> ja, wine ist installiert, und unter einem eigenen menüpunkt aufrufbar
<Frickelpit> beowolf: http://appdb.winehq.org/ <- schau ob es dabei ist
<beowolf> frickelpit, du meinst, ob mein programm in der liste aufgeführt ist? ich denke nicht, es handelt sich um ein cad-programm, das nicht weit verbreitet ist
<gorld> hi
<gorld> jemand da? hab grad ein heftiges problem mit meinem ubuntu-sys, da scheint /etc/fstab praktisch total zerschossen
<beowolf> ich bin kein experte, vielleicht hilft dir ein blick in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab weiter
<gorld> also problem ist folgendes:
<Frickelpit> gorld: und das bedeutet genau was?
<gorld> ich komme bis zum bootmanager
<gorld> dann wähl ich ubuntu
<gorld> der startet dann aber nicht, sondern ich flieg in die initframs konsole
<gorld> mit folgender meldung:
<gorld> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<gorld>  mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory mount:
<gorld>  mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory Target Filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init=bootarg. 
<Frickelpit> ,paste? gorld
<shetlandpony> gorld: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<gorld> ok:p
<Frickelpit> gorld: und wie sieht deine fstab aus?
<gorld> moment, ich hab dann über die livecd gestartet
<gorld> selbst da kann ich nicht auf meine partition zugreifen
<Frickelpit> warum nicht? fehlermeldung?
<gorld> mount /dev/sda5 gibt:
<gorld> "Konnte /dev/sda5 nicht in /etc/fstab oder /etc/mtab finden"
<Frickelpit> du musst auch einen mountpunkt bestimmen
<Frickelpit> mount /dev/bla /hier/hin
<gugaua> nicht vergessen den mountpunkt mit mkdir zu erstellen
<gorld> ok hab ich, jetz folgendes problem, mount hängt sich auf
<gugaua> z.b. /dev/sda1 /media/mitmkdirerstellterordner
<gorld> jaja hab ich
<gorld> aber es passiert nix, konsole scheint beschäftigt, gemountet ist aber nach wie vor nix
<gugaua> was hast du gemacht?
<gorld> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/sda5
<gugaua> ich meine das es jetzt nicht mehr geht?
<Frickelpit> gorld: die ausgabe von mount in einem paste bitte
<gorld> mount liefert keine ausgabe
<gorld> eigentlich nix, heut morgen pc angemacht, da ging er schon mehr schlecht als recht, dann wollt ich neustartten (keine updates eingespielt), der "Dialog" zum neustarten wurde mir nur als graues fenster angezeigt
<gorld> dann fährt ubuntu ganz normal runter, startet neu und seither lande ich in der initframs
<Fuchs> gorld: mount liefert ganz sicher eine Ausgabe
<gorld> hier nicht
<gorld> :p
<Fuchs> gorld: wenn nicht: strace mount, kann ja wirklich nicht sein eigentlich
<gorld> bild gefällig?
<Fuchs> noe, strace lieber
<gorld> ok strrace liefert was, miom
<MeMyself> ich verstehe nichtmal was du kaputt gemacht hast hast du an irgendwelchen einstellungen gespielt? oder irgendwelche programme installiert die was verändern oder sowas in der art?
<gorld> ne komischerweise nicht
<gorld> wobei halt, gestern abend , hab ich updates drauf gemacht
<gorld> darunter war auchn neuer kernel
<MeMyself> weil das klingt gerade wie windows
<Fuchs> gorld: und wenn Du dabei bist: pack die /etc/fstab noch in einen pastebin
<Fuchs> der will proc und sys sehr interessant einbinden
<Fuchs> ,ot? MeMyself 
<shetlandpony> MeMyself: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<gorld> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/337718/
<gorld> er scheint viel nicht zu finden
<hdp> Schau mal ganz unten...
<gorld> fuu:D
<gugaua> nur root kan dies tun
<gorld> jaja
<gorld> anfängerfehler:p
<Fuchs> vor allem haette ich gerne mount ohne Parameter gesehen
<Fuchs> also mount, nicht mount /dev/blabla /media/sonstwo
<gorld> mount ohne parameter: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/337723/
<gorld> mount als sudo mit parametern: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/337721/
<Frickelpit> geht doch …
<Fuchs> geht ja
<Fuchs> und wenn Du nun mit sudo die Partition einbindest, die Du einbinden willst, passiert was? 
<Fuchs> (falls antwort "nichts": pruef mal die Festplatte. Und lass sicherheitshalber noch mal strace laufen, dann aber mit sudo) 
<gorld> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/sda5 meinst du?
<Fuchs> genau
<gorld> jo ausgabe ist nichts
<gugaua> was ist strace?
<Fuchs> gugaua: syscall trace
<Frickelpit> gorld: schau nochmal mit mount, ob sie nun gemountet ist
<gorld> nein ist sie nicht
<Fuchs> gorld: in dem Fall mit strace vorne dran. also sudo strace ...
<gorld> wart ich lad ma die /etc/fstab
<gorld> jo hab ich, ausgabe wie oben, aber kein mounten
<Fuchs> und (sudo) fdisk -l /dev/sda  waere auch noch interessant
<gorld> in der /etc/fstab steht nämlich nix von der /dev/sda5
<Frickelpit> wie willst du an die fstab kommen, wenn die partition nicht gemountet ist?
<gorld> ich hätte die vom livesys genommen
<Frickelpit> was soll das bringen?
<gorld> da steht /dev/sda1, meine swappartition
<gorld> aber nicht /dev/sda5
<Fuchs> ach, das ist die rootpartition? 
<gorld> Nien
<gorld> /dev/sda5 ist rootpartition
<Fuchs> eben
<gorld> jo
<Fuchs> und die ist nicht mountbar
<gorld> so richtig
<Fuchs> in dem Fall kannst Du Dir die fstab sparen
<nt93> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ubuntu server dazu bringe dass es automatisch eine ip bezieht wenn ichs an einen router anstecke?
<Fuchs> aber ich wuerde langsam mal die Festplatte ueberpruefen. Resp. die Partition 
<gorld> mit fdisk oder chkdsk oder hardwaretechnisch?
<Fuchs> beides. Zuerst mal ein fdisk zu der Partitionstabelle, wenn die okay ist: fsck auf die Partition
<gorld> fdisk kommt
<gorld> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/337726/+
<gorld> ohne des +
<gorld> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/337726/
<Fuchs> ist eine interessante Partitionierung, aber sieht an sich in Ordnung aus
<gorld> du meinst das "Erweiterte"?
<Fuchs> also mal mit fsck das Dateisystem pruefen
<gorld> ganz ehrlich, ka wie das da rein kommt
<gorld> fsck will net, mom
<Fuchs> ja, ich frage mich, warum man bei nur einer primaeren Partition schon eine Erweiterte nimmt, aber das fuehrt nicht zu solchen Problem
<gorld> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/337727/
<gorld> die letzte frage lässt sich ziemlic sicher mit nein beantworten
<Fuchs> lsof | grep sda 
<gorld> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/337728/
<nt93> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ubuntu server dazu bringe dass es automatisch eine ip bezieht wenn ichs an einen router anstecke?
<Fuchs> ,geduld? nt93 
<shetlandpony> nt93: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Fuchs> gorld: das ist interessant, da wird darauf zugegriffen
<Fuchs> gorld: und zwar vom Journaling-Teil des Treibers
<gorld> das is ja schön, aber wie krieg ich das weg?
<Fuchs> gorld: kannst Du mal neu booten und das lsof wiederholen, _bevor_ Du ein mount versucht hast? 
<nt93> ok sry dachte vllt hats nimand gesehn ;)
<gorld> ok 
<k1l> nt93: deine interfaces auf auto stellen. dann sollte der sich beim dhcp ne ip holen
<Fuchs> gorld: und wenn dann nichts zugreift, dann kannst Du ein fsck machen
<nt93> thx ich probier
<gorld> ok
<gorld> nur mal interessehalber, fsck dürfte mir mein home-verzeichnis nicht zerscheißen oder?
<gorld> *zerschießen
<Fuchs> gorld: kommt darauf an mit welchen Parametern Du es fuetterst, 
<Fuchs> gorld: wenn Du _ganz_ sicher gehen willst, dann machst Du vorher mit dd eine 1:1 Kopie von der Platte
<Fuchs> also dd if=/dev/sda of=/irgendwo/wo/viel/platz/ist/image
<k1l> ,interfaces? nt93 
<shetlandpony> nt93, interfaces ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> gorld: korrigiere, mach es von sda5, nicht sda, der Rest ist eh nur swap
<gorld> ok
<frnk> moin, ich hab nen dateinamen in ner variablen, der dateiname ist aufbaut wie "bla foo - bar.flv", kann mir jemand mit einer regxp helfen die mir "bla foo" rausschneidet?
<Fuchs> .*?- 
<Fuchs> wobei, die nimmt den - auch
<frnk> quasi alles links bis zum ersten "-", vorne und hinten leerzeichenbereinigt
<Fuchs> .*(?<= -)
<Fuchs> wobei das nicht alle Sprachen koennen, also look around 
<Fuchs> man koennte natuerlich auch ein [^-] nehmen ...
<frnk> Fuchs: is fuer die bash: http://nopaste.info/e24eea2b59.html
<Fuchs> ach, dann koennte man auch awk oder cut nehmen
<frnk> bin grad nach dem ersatz für "foo" am suchen *g*
<Fuchs> sed s/.*\ -\ //
<shetlandpony> sorry Fuchs, can't find '.*\ -\ ' in se's last line
<Fuchs> sollte halten 
<Fuchs> tut zumindest hier. 
<gorld> Fuchs: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/337734/
<frnk> Fuchs: danke, wie bau ich das in das bashscript ein? der dateiname steht ja in $igor
<Fuchs> also echo "foo bar - blabla.mp3" | sed s/.*\ -\ //    macht hier ein blabla.mp3 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs, can't find '.*\ -\ ' in your last line, sorry
<Fuchs> und das ist was Du willst, wenn ich das richtig verstandenhabe 
<Fuchs> frnk: es ginge sicher schoener, aber mit der echo Zeile oben geht es sicher
<Fuchs> also  VAR=`echo $igor | sed blabla` 
<Fuchs> dann hast Du den neuen Namen in $VAR
<frnk> Fuchs: achso, nein ich war nach der suche nach "foo bar" :-) "blabla" ist ja immer Igor...
<Fuchs> gorld: und ein fsck laesst er nun nicht zu, wie? 
<gorld> denk ich mal
<gorld> mom
<frnk> Fuchs: eine datei heißt z.B. Beat It - Igor Presnyakov.flv
<Fuchs> genau 
<gorld> Fuchs: jo lässt er net zu
<gugaua> wie kann man in der konsole symlinks zu dateien machen?
<Fuchs> echo "Beat It - Igor Presnyakov.flv" | sed s/.*\ -\ //      ->  Igor Presnyakov.flv
<shetlandpony> Fuchs, can't find '.*\ -\ ' in your last line, sorry
<Fuchs> ist das nicht was Du willst? 
<Fuchs> gugaua: ln -s 
<gugaua> Fuchs: danke
<Fuchs> gorld: das ist irgendwie komisch. Was nimmst Du da als Livesystem? 
<frnk> Fuchs: nein, ich wollte "Beat It" in der Variable title haben, so dass ich den titel nacher mit lame ins ID3-Tag schreiben kann, sowie in den dateinamen der hinten rausfällt
<gorld> ubuntu 10.10
<Fuchs> ach, das ist ja noch einfacher
<gorld> bisher ging das auch immer so
<frnk> ja quasi alles von links (ganz "blöd" gesagt) bis zum ersten "-"
<Fuchs> da koennte man nun wirklich cut nehmen
<Fuchs> aber weil wir so schoen mit sed dran sind:  sed s/\ -\ .*//
<shetlandpony> Fuchs, can't find '\ -\ .*' in your last line, sorry
<Fuchs> gorld: und Du hast nicht etwa vor dem lsof versucht sda5 zu mounten oder so? 
<Fuchs> gorld: und gib mir mal noch dmesg
<gorld> ne hab ich nicht
<gorld> dmesg?
<Fuchs> gorld: ist ein Befehl fuer die Konsole, die Ausgabe davon interessiert mich
<gorld> ok
<Fuchs> wobei bei Ubuntu Live natuerlich sein kann, dass irgend ein Gnome-Murks wie gvfs meint, es muesse darauf zugreifen
<frnk> Fuchs: vielen dank! :-)
<gorld> das geht mehr als über die ganze konsole platz is
<Fuchs> deswegen waere ein anderes Livesystem ggf. intelligenter, ein grml oder so 
<Fuchs> frnk: keine Ursache
<Fuchs> gorld: weiss ich
<Fuchs> gorld: pastebinit installieren und dann da reinpipen, oder mit  dmesg > datei.txt in eine Datei schreiben
<Fuchs> frnk: wenn das irgendwie performancerelevant ist, dann willst Du eine einfachere Loesung als sed. awk zum Beispiel. Wenn Dir egal ist, wenn es ein paar milisekunden pro Operation laenger dauert, dann nimm das. 
<gorld> Fuchs: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/337741/
<frnk> Fuchs: nein, ist es nicht - ich hab nur 20 .flv-Dateien in einem Ordner und hätte gerne den Audiokanal für meinen mp3 stick *g* - am besten richtig getaggt und mit schönen dateinamen
<Fuchs> ach so. Ja, dann nimm die Loesung
<Fuchs> gorld: das FS ist tot
<Fuchs> gorld:     8.009099] EXT4-fs (sda5): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem 
<nt93> hmm meine interfaces sind auf auto und es bezieht trotzdem nur eine neue ip wenn ich dhclient mach
<Fuchs> gorld: [    8.161373] EXT4-fs warning (device sda5): ext4_clear_journal_err: Filesystem error recorded from previous mount: IO failure
<gorld> boah das gibts doch net
<gorld> das system oder die hardware?
<Fuchs> gorld: nimm ein gescheites Livesystem, mach mit dd ein Backup, dann lass da fsck drueberlaufen
<Fuchs> gorld: voerst nur das Dateisystem. Die Frage ist halt, warum das passiert ist. Ext4 ist eigentlich sehr robust, es koennte also sein, dass die Hardware einen Schaden hat. Muss aber nicht. 
<gorld> ok
<frnk> Fuchs: er beschwert sich jetzt noch darüber, dass er die kommandos $title und $artist nicht findet: lame --preset 192 --tt $title --ta $artist -ty 2010 audiodump.wav $artist-$title.mp3
<frnk> ist da was falsch?
<gorld> welches livessystem empfiehlst du?
<gorld> knoppix oder so?
<Fuchs> gorld: grml 
<Fuchs> gorld: je kleiner je besser nun, am besten nichts, was versuchen koennte auf die Platte zuzugreifen
<Fuchs> also Gnome, KDE und Konsorten fallen alle weg
<gorld> ok
<gorld> jo
<frnk> Fuchs: gorld: gibt es im Zweifelsfall auch ddrescue für grml? bei der unbutu livecd konnte ich es nachinstallieren - hat mir mal erfolgreich noch daten gerettet
<frnk> als anmerkung
<Fuchs> frnk: gib mir das Skript noch mal, ich bin hier mobil im Chat, das macht es etwas schwierig
<frnk> Fuchs: achso, sorry ;-) moment, ich nopaste es
<gorld> Fuchs: Grml laden, und von booten, dann mit dd abbild erstellen und dann fsck laufen lassen, so richtig?
<Fuchs> gorld: richtig
<frnk> Fuchs: http://nopaste.info/cb05f04df0.html
<frnk> ach es muss $var = ... heißen
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> ohne $ und ohne Leerzeichen
<Fuchs> var=foo
<Fuchs> Du hast Leerzeichen zwischen dem = und dem Variablennamen, und noch eins vor dem `
<Fuchs> mach die weg
<frnk> Fuchs: alles klar, danke :)
<Fuchs> frnk: keine Ursache
<Fuchs> frnk: Du willts vielleicht noch mal nach www.bin-bash.de  fuer Bash-Skripting Grundlagen, das ist sehr praktisch
<frnk> Fuchs: yep :D will ich definitiv mal bei Gelegenheit, und vorallem mal ein regex tutorial :)
<frnk> Fuchs: (ot, aber: http://xkcd.com/208/)
<frnk> :>
<Fuchs> das empfehle ich auch, ja. Die sind sehr hilfreich. Wikipedia hat einen guten Einstieg, dann empfehle ich ein Testprogramm zum Rumspielen wie kregexpeditor oder expresso (windows). Aber das wird langsam OT. 
<Fuchs> genau das meine ich. Lieber im OT Kanal. Danke :) 
<MeMyself> meta
<MeMyself> Meta-1
<MeMyself> sry
<dreamon> jokrebel, Erinnerst du dich noch an meine Problem mit dem Lan das nach Supsend nicht mehr ging? -> sudo ifconfig eth8 down ->sudo ifconfig eth8 up -> dann gehts wieder.
<jokrebel> dreamon: geht vermutlich sogar über Netzwerk-Manager-Applet "Netzwerk aktivieren" Haken mal raus und wieder rein.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Komischerweise nicht.. (hatte ich schon versucht)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Wollte dich nur infomieren. ;)
<lubi> tag
<lubi> tag
<k1l> tag lubi 
<grotek> hy @ aLL :)
<lubi> bin s erste mal im irc
<grotek> hab da ein kleines Problem.. 
<k1l> ,faq? lubi schau mal hier rein:
<shetlandpony> lubi schau mal hier rein: hier erhaeltst du eine Einfuehrung, viele Tips und Grundlagen die dir im IRC Netzwerk weiter helfen werden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC
<lubi> schau mir die sache mal an
<grotek> habe gestern freebirth runtergeladen und versucht zu starten aber es öffnet sich nicht ...
<lubi> danke
<grotek> wenn ich es übers Terminal starten will steht da "Unable to open audio device."
<jokrebel> ,wf? grotek
<shetlandpony> grotek: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<grotek> freebirth ist ein musikprogramm (sone art syntheziser)
<grotek> läuft laut aussagen anderer nicht über den gewöhnlichen alsatreiber
<jokrebel> grotek: wenn ich bei Google "freebirth" eintippe kommt diese Fehlermeldung schon als vorauswahl ;-)
<grotek> hab die letzten 3 stunden nix anderes gemacht als gegoogelt zu dem thema aber die lösungsansätze funzen nich bei mir ... :(
<jokrebel> grotek: ist das ein Program aus den Quellen? PPA? oder gar anderweitig installiert?
<nt93> meine interfaces sind auf auto und es bezieht trotzdem nur eine neue ip wenn ich dhclient mach - kann mir bitte jemand helfen? :)
<grotek> habs über Softwarecenter installiert !
<grotek> bei einem hat es was gebracht "sudo modprobe snd_pcm_oss"  einzugeben ... aber da zeigt der mir schon ein error an !
<jokrebel> grotek: ansonsten klappt aber alles mit Deinem Audiodevice?
<grotek> jup !
<grotek> ich nutz ja sonst auch nur Hardware zum musik machen aber ich wollt mal meinen midicontroller testen und dafür genau das programm nehmen ^^
<jokrebel> grotek: zeig mal den Link von dem Tipp, bitte. Und paste die komlette Eingabe und Fehlermeldung.
<gorld> Fuchs: (END) welche taste muss ich da drücken zum beenden
<grotek> sudo modprobe snd_pcm_oss                                FATAL: Module snd_pcm_oss not found.
<grotek> was ich gegoogelt hab war ne lastlog datei ausm chat .. 
<Fuchs> gorld: Q vielleicht. Oder unschoen CTRL+C 
<grotek> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2006/01/12/%23ubuntu-de.html
<jokrebel> grotek: Welche Ubuntuversion hast Du?
<grotek> 10.10
<realjoe> hi mein opa hat ne alte ubuntu install jetzt hat er daheim probleme mim wlan, wie kann ich da vorgehen um rauszufinden, was das problem is?
<gorld> Fuchs: hab jetz ne externe festplatte angeschlossen, eben fürs image, wie krieg ich raus wie die heißt, dass ich sie dann mounten kann?
<gorld> ok hab
<jokrebel> grotek: Bei Deinem langem Googlen bist Du auch auf das hier gestoßen? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681127
<grotek> danke :) werd ich mir erstmal in ruhe anschaun ! :)
<jokrebel> realjoe: Er ist nicht online und Du nicht vor Ort?
<realjoe> jo
<realjoe> nur mein onkel is da über telefon die install is 9.10
<realjoe> gibts ne log datei die sowas protokolliert?
<jokrebel> realjoe: vielleicht erst mal schaun was "ifconfig" auflistet. Wie "fit" ist der Onkel mit Ubuntu/Linux?
<realjoe> hat von windows keine ahnung und ubuntu erst recht nicht
<jokrebel> realjoe: Ist vielleicht der Router ums Eck und man kann ihn provisorisch per Kabel online bringen? Weil um 3 Ecken ohne Möglichkeiten von Logs oder Meldungen zu pasten kann das schon schwer werden.
<realjoe> jo das is blöd, iwconfig zeigt nichts an und ifconfig is auch kein wlan0 dabei, ich frag mal wegen kabel nach aber wie würdet ihr weitermachen wenns nciht geht?
<jokrebel> hinfahren?
<realjoe> zu weit weg, aber er versucht jetz über kabel, wie krieg ich vino am schnellsten konfigureiert und nen client hier am winrechner?
<jokrebel> realjoe: vielleicht (is nur ein falscher rechtsklick) ist ja nur im Netzwerk-Manager-Applet deaktiviert? Router und PC wurden ja hoffentlich schon neu gestartet…
<realjoe> router neustart macht er jetzt gleich mal
<jokrebel> realjoe: Sollte bereits installiert sein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC … Und Windows? (Support eigentlich nebenan <gdr>) IIRC hatte ich da mal mit UltraVNC gute Erfahrungen.
<realjoe> kk jetzt ist nur noch die frage bzgl konfig router übers inet
<jokrebel> ,iwie? realjoe "bzgl konfig inet" Da bekommt man Augenkrebs.
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss nichts ueber iwie, ich assoziiere aber funzen damit
<realjoe> also ubuntu fragt beim neustart immer nach dem router passwort fürs wlan, aber nimmt es nie an, caps lock isses nicht und das passwort hat er auch im router nachgeschaut
<jokrebel> ,funzen? realjoe "bzgl konfig inet" Da bekommt man Augenkrebs.
<shetlandpony> realjoe "bzgl konfig inet" Da bekommt man Augenkrebs.: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<jokrebel> realjoe: Wie schaut er das im Router nach, wenn er keine Verbindung hat?
<realjoe> 2 rechner opa ubuntu geht nicht, onkerl windows geht
<jokrebel> realjoe: Probehalber mal ohne Verschlüsselung versuchen?
<jokrebel> realjoe: Also "Opa" kann das WLAN (SSID) zwar sehen, aber die Verbindung scheitert, da das Passwort abgelehnt wird? Welche Fehlermeldung erscheint?
<realjoe> halleluja router neustart hat geholfen
<jokrebel> realjoe: Tipp an Onkel und Opa: Erst mal _alles_ neu booten. Dann Hilfe rufen ;-)
<realjoe> ja, das war jetzt mein tipp für beide, bis die klausuren rum sind, wird das wohl zur standardlösung
<Deem> kann ich unter ubuntu irgendwie nochn paar db aus meinem kopfhörer rauskitzeln? trotz dass das headset voll aufgedreht ist in den audioeinstellungen ist es nichtmal annährend so laut wie unter windows
<realjoe> Deem schau doch mal den alsamixer durch
<Deem> realjoe: da is auch alles voll aufgedreht
<realjoe> dann hab ich keien ideen mehr
<jokrebel> Deem: "Protect your ears"-Projekt von Ubuntu? <gdr>
<Deem> jokrebel: mir egal.. ich will dass meine ohrne bluten :D
<Deem> ohren
<jokrebel> Deem: Dann pack nen ordentlichen Verstärker hinter Deine Soundkarte, "dann klappt das auch mit dem Nachbarn" </OT>
<flowlo> hey (: würde mich freuen wenn mir kurz jemand bei folgendem skript helfen könnte: http://pastebin.com/LLzRkiZ6 . bei dateinamen mit leerzeichen löst er das einzeln auf :S
<dadrc> flowlo, escapen ist das Zauberwort.
<dadrc> "$file" könnte schon reichen
<flowlo> dadrc: ja ich weiß ... manuell würde ich es mit \  machen, aber da das ganze eine variable ist ... :S
<flowlo> ok probier ich mal. thx
<Deem> jokrebel: und wie erklärst du dir dann, dass es unter window sum ein vielfaches lauter ist?
<flowlo> dadrc: funktioniert. danke
<Deem> apropos bekomm ich jedesmal, wenn ich mein usb headset ausstöpsele eine kernel panic
<dadrc> flowlo, gerne :)
<jokrebel> Deem: *Doppelgrins* [18:27] <jokrebel> Deem: "Protect your ears"-Projekt von Ubuntu? <gdr>
<Deem> jokrebel: gibt es das wirklich
<Deem> ?
<Deem> bauruine: mal apt-get install -f versucht?
<bauruine> Deem, ja siehe  https://pastee.org/qjqqd  
<bauruine> (nochmals die frage ;-) ) huhu nach einem stromausfall bi einem apt-get upgrade ist die paketverwaltung nun in einem inkonsistenten zustand siehe https://pastee.org/qjqqd hat jemand eine idee wie ich das beheben kann? 
<jokrebel> bauruine: language-pack-en versuche zu purgen vielleicht?
<bauruine> jokrebel, apt-get purge? das funtioniert nicht https://pastee.org/cdj82
<gorld> Fuchs: fsck hat jetz  gefunzt
<gorld> hat aber nen error reading block gehabt
<gorld> hab den mal ignoriert
<gorld> mal gucken obs wieder geht:p
<jokrebel> bauruine: Den Befehl aus Zeile 5 versuchen?
<bauruine> jokrebel, schon versucht siehe https://pastee.org/qjqqd 
<gorld> Fuchs: es geht wieder alles, thx :D
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<gorld> wobei es immer noch ziemlich langsam lädt
<gorld> einmal wenn ichs im bootmenü auswähle, dann is dauerst ne halbe minute bis was passiert
<Fuchs> gorld: mach so oder so ein Backup Deiner Daten
<gorld> jo:p
<Fuchs> gorld: auch wenn es nicht sein muss, ich wuerde der Platte nicht mehr so vertrauen
<gorld> tu ich auch net
<fbausch> bauruine: hast du es mal versucht, einfach language-pack-en-base zu installieren?
<fbausch> bauruine: bzw. language-pack-en
<jokrebel> und language-support-en
<bauruine> fbausch, jokrebel habe ich alles versucht einzeln und auch zusammen jeweils ähnliche fehlermeldung mit dem Hinweis auf -f install
<jokrebel> bauruine: Es gibt auch IIRC über dpkg noch ne Moglichkeit sowas zu erzwingen, aber da lass ich lieber andere mit mehr Erfahrung ran… 
<bauruine> ok danke. 
<jokrebel> bauruine: .oO( update / upgrade dazwischen könnte vielleicht auch helfen )
<bauruine> habe ich auch schon versucht upgrade bricht mit dem verweis auf -f install ab. 
<jokrebel> bauruine: und hier ein Beispiel aber ausdrücklich OHNE GARANTIE VOR VOLGESCHÄDEN: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/49856/inkonsistentes-paket-l%C3%A4sst-sich-nicht-entfernen.html
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/6bgl8m4 | [gelöst] inkonsistentes paket lässt sich nicht entfernen - Paketverwaltung - Archiv - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<bauruine> ok ich schaus mir das mal an.
<oooj> hi, ich benutze ubuntu 10.10 und die anzeige des fenstertitels ist immer sehr verzoegert. also wenn ich z.B. im firefox die tabs wechsle, dann wird eine weile lang noch der titel des alten tabs angezeigt
<oooj> ist aber nicht firefox spezifisch, auch eog hat das problem wenn ich durch bilder wechsle
<oooj> hat jemand ne idee woran das liegen koennte?
<bauruine> danke jokrebel hat funktioniert. 
<jokrebel> bauruine: *puh* hab schon geschwitzt (für Dich <g>). Aber - gern geschehn
<leszek> re
<thompson> huhu @all
<KojiroAK> Tag thompson 
<thompson> mal ne kurze (und wahrscheinlich blöde) frage
<thompson> will in einem file mit nano das "NUL" zeichen einsetzen - sprich hex: 00
<thompson> wie krieg ich das gebacken?
<bullgard> thompson: Leerschritt
<thompson> ?
<dadrc> thompson, \0 geht nicht?
<thompson> bullgard was meinst du mit leerschritt? 
<thompson> hmm... also dargestellt wird dieses zeichen in nano als "^@"
<bullgard> thompson: Das zeichen, das entsteht, wenn Du mit dem Daumen auf die große lange waagerechte Taste auf DeinerComputertastaur drückst.
<thompson> bullgard: da kommt doch hex 20 raus...
<thompson> sprich SPACE ;)
<bullgard> Ich dachte, wir sind hier im Kanal #ubuntu-de.
<thompson> sorry... PLATZ
<thompson> dadrc: wie meinst du das mit \0
<dadrc> thompson, mir nur gerade so eingefallen, \0 ist halt die Entsprechung zu \n und \t etc
<Fuchs> thompson: und CTRL+@ geht nicht? 
<thompson> also kurz: ist ne binärdatei, die wie folgt aufgebaut ist: text1^@text2^@text3^@ - im hexeditor kann man nachvollziehen, dass ^@ die NUL also hex 00 ist
<thompson> wie meinstn ctrl+@ ?!
<Fuchs> thompson: arg, dann nimm einen Hexeditor fuer die Datei 
<Fuchs> thompson: Binaerdatei mit einem regulaeren Texteditor zu bearbeiten, da ist die Chance sehr gross, dass der da was verwirft
<thompson> Fuchs: ich sitz hier via ssh an dem gerät... und hab praktisch keinen großen spielraum...
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> ncurses-hexedit installieren
<thompson> problem: ich muss texte hinzufügen... also am liebsten wärs mir, wenn ich einfach per tastenkombi das ding drop
<Fuchs> hm, ctrl+@ oder ctrl+space, als Moeglichkeiten zum Probieren
<Fuchs> aber eben, ob der Texteditor das dann so speichert ...
<thompson> hmmm... also bisher willers so nicht :(
<Gamoder> Kann man Google Chrome eig. so einstellen, dass er die Schriftrendereinstellungen von Gnome übernimmt? (Im Moment hat er extrem starke Schriftglättung, während ich «sonst» keine habe und stattdessen auf Hinting setze)
<TheInfinity> hmm. gibts n metapaket das einem die installation eines mtas verhindert?
<jokrebel> TheInfinity: mtas?
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: mta. ich will kein kompletten mta haben da ich zimbra installiert habe, zimbra meldet sich aber nicht als mta im system an so dass ich bei den dependencys noch n zusätzliches postfix reinkriege -> urgs
<77CAAQH84> hi. habe sources aus einer alten distri version hinzugefügt und nun (mehr oder wenigster absichtlich) alte versionen diverser pakete installiert. dabei wurden php und co gelöscht (ja ihc geb zu, ich hab zu wenig gelesen und zu shcnell enter gedrückt)... wie bekomm ihc nun alle packete wieder auf die neuste version damit ich php und co wieder installieren kann?
<jokrebel> 77CAAQH84: würde vermuten erst  mal die "falschen" Quellen deaktivieren. Dann ein apt-get update/upgrade … und kräftig Daumen halten.
<77CAAQH84> jokrebel: schon probiert :(
<77CAAQH84> er will kein packet aktualisieren... 
<jokrebel> 77CAAQH84: paste bitte die komplette! Meldungen.
<TheInfinity> 77CAAQH84: ins dpkg log schauen
<77CAAQH84> jokrebel: sekunde
<77CAAQH84> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399810/
<77CAAQH84> Thelnfinity: und dann? ^^
<jokrebel> Und Du hast sicher keine Fremdquellen aktiv?
<77CAAQH84> jokrebel: nur die 3 default von strato
<77CAAQH84> jokrebel: den rest hab ich auskommentiert, apt-get update  und dann upgrade
<jokrebel> 77CAAQH84: "default von strato" ist genau was? Deaktivier das doch bitte auch mal und dann nochmal ein update/upgrade.
<77CAAQH84> jokrebel: ok, dann is meine sources.lst aber komplet leer!
<dadrc> Ich würd glaub ich versuchen, die kaputten Pakete zu entfernen und dann sauber wieder zu installieren. 
<jokrebel> 77CAAQH84: na die ubuntu-Quellen darfst Du schon drin haben wenn Du hier support suchst :-)
<Frickelpit> was sagt ein lsb_release -a und uname -a?
<Frickelpit> bitte in einem paste
<77CAAQH84> jokrebel: :P ja die warn bei mir nie drinnen, nur ide von strato.. naja ich füg sie mal ein ...
<jokrebel> 77CAAQH84: Du hast also eigentlich gar kein Ubuntu? o_O
<77CAAQH84> jokrebel: nein debian.. aber bei so was "grundlegendes" auf nem server sollte es doch aufs gleich ekommen.. dazu fühl ich mich in der ubuntu community am wohlsten ^^
<k1l> *sigh*
<Frickelpit> 77CAAQH84: tja
<Frickelpit> leider ist hier aber ubuntu und nicht debian
<77CAAQH84> ... >.<
<Frickelpit> von daher hat sich das thema erledigt
<fbausch> 77CAAQH84: wäre es gleich, hätten sie den gleichen Namen
<jokrebel> 77CAAQH84: frag dort wo Dein System her ist - sonst geht das wohl eher in die Hose…
<jokrebel> gn8
<georg> Jetzt aber... guten Abend
<bullgard> :-)
<georg> bullguard, danke
<georg> nun ja ich hätte da eine Frage zu wine
<bullgard> georg: Einfach drauflos fragen!
<georg> ich habe command& Conquer Tiberium wars 3 unter wine installiert.
<bolder> n8
<georg> So weit so gut, nur hakt das Spiel wie hulle. und die Maussteuerung ist auch nicht so wie sie sein soll.
<k1l> ,appdb? georg 
<shetlandpony> georg, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<georg> ja da war ich schon. Nur sind da die Test bis ubuntu10.04 ich hab aber 10.10
<georg> patch109,exe hab ich mir heruntergeladen
<k1l> georg: die workarounds sind von spiel zu spiel unterschiedlich. da gibt es keine generallösung
<georg> danke für den Hinweis kil
<georg> ich werde es mal ausprobieren
<georg> Na prima!
<georg> ist ein Packet
<georg> Also ich melde mich wieder wenn es was ergeben hat
<georg> Also das funktioniert nicht mit CNC3 und wine
<georg> jetzt hab ich das patch entpackt aber ins persönliche Verzeichnis. wie bekomme ich den patch ins installationsverzeichnis?
<georg> Und haken tuts immernoch wie hulle. 
<georg> was kann man da machen außer deinstallieren und windows installieren?
<georg> es müßte doch mit der Konsole irgendwas gehen.
<Deem> georg: dein installtionsverzeichnis liegt irgendwo unter ~/.wine
<georg> kann sein, ja
<Deem> kann nicht. ist so
<georg> Ja ok
<k1l> georg: wenn es mit wine nicht geht, dann beschwer dich bei den entwicklern de spiels
<BuZZ-T> georg: hast du schonmal playonlinux versucht? Das hat Skripte für alle möglichen Spiele und installiert pro Spiel eine passende wine Version
<georg> @kil es funktioniert mit wine, es ruckelt nur und ich suche wahrscheinlich eine lösung für diese ruckelei.
<georg> Ja BuZZ-T ich habe playonlinux
<georg> Die Audiioausgabe ist schneller als die Grafik zum Beispiel. es läuft nicht Syncron...
<georg> jo ich habs gefunden.
<georg> Tipp playonlinux war garnicht eingerichtet,hihihi oh mann!
<georg> Jetzt ist mir auch klar warum des geruckelt hat
<georg> Ich möchte Euch für Eure Denkanstosse danken.
<georg> Denkanstöße.
<georg> Darauf erst mal ne Kippe
<georg> playonlinux, jo
<georg> Tatsächlich.
<georg> aber ich hab das Game mit wine installiert und jetzt gibbet ne neue Version von playonlinux.
<tux_> hey Jungs, ich hab hier ein Problem
<tux_> eine Anwendung findet mit wine keine GRafikunterstützung
<georg> tux welche Grafikkarte hast Du?
<k1l> ,appdb? tux_ 
<shetlandpony> tux_, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<tux_> ehm jo gute idee
<fist> hey, hat von euch jmd ruby on rails installiert?
<tux_> k1l, ehm ja Diablo2 steht drin
<k1l> tux_: ja dann lies dich mal ein. 
<noscavs> Hey, weiß jemand, warum bei RawTherapee die CR2-Rohdatenbilder so verrauscht sind? Oder ist das bei euch nicht so?
<k1l> ,frag? fist 
<shetlandpony> fist: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<fist> jo
<fist> ich bin der anleitung zur installation von ruby on rails gefolgt .. habe ruby-full ueber apt-get installiert und dazu den ruby packetmanager "gem" (rubygems) .. anschließend habe ich rails über gem installiert .. was soweit fehlerfrei verlief .. allerdings kennt das system den befehl "rails" nach der installation nicht
<fist> diese anleitung, btw http://wiki.rubyonrails.org/getting-started/installation/linux-ubuntu
<fist> unter dem punkt "test your rails" .. steht: rails myrailapp .. und dann kennt er hatl "rails" nicht
<fist> jetzt ist rails allerdings auch in apt-get vorhanden .. da frage ich mich, ob ich es darüber installieren soll, statt über gem
<k1l> fist: schau hier mal rein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ruby#Ruby-on-Rails
<mariodo> hallo ihr alle
<mariodo> sysdef, ... bist du hier auch irgendwo? ... oder "parkst" du nur? :)
<k1l> mariodo: kann man dir helfen?
<mariodo> ja bitte :) ... ich wollte aber auch nachsehen, ob "sysdef" hier waere :) ... war nicht boes' gemeint
<k1l> ,ot? mariodo 
<shetlandpony> mariodo: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<fist> k1l++
<fist> danke
<mariodo> das wa keine Stammtisch-Gespraechs-Anfrage :)
<mariodo> aber nun gut ... hier ... 
<mariodo> in einem meiner Ordner liegen weitere viele, viele Ordner ... ... einige davon sind Duplikate ... zwischen Original und Duplikat unterscheidet sich nur, dass die Duplikate mind. 1 Groszbuchstaben enthalten ... 
<mariodo> ich wollte wissen, ob es da nicht irgendeine saubere, einfache Loesung gibt, womit man die Duplikate entfernen kann
<bekks> Da sie sich unterscheiden, sind es keine Duplikate...
<dadrc> Da lässt sich bestimmt was skripten. ls | grep Großbuchstaben | rm oder so
<mariodo> ich hab' von so was leider noch keine Ahnung dadrc
<mariodo> und bekks... danke, dass du es so woertlich nimmst ... ich glaube bei euch muss man manchmal echt aufpassen wie man etwas formuliert :)
 * mariodo sprach und spricht im hoeflichem Tone mit Laecheln
<dadrc> mariodo, ich hab jetzt keine Zeit, dir das zu bauen, aber allzuschwer sollte es nicht sein, als kleine Hilfe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger 
<noscavs> Hey, weiß jemand, warum bei RawTherapee die CR2-Rohdatenbilder so verrauscht sind? Oder ist das bei euch nicht so?
<mariodo> :) ... dankesehr! ... mal seh'n, ob ich damit zurecht komme :)
<dadrc> Wenn du eine konkrete Frage hast, kannst du sie ja hier stellen
<dadrc> Der grobe Ablauf steht ja oben: Liste der Ordner besorgen, gucken ob Großbuchstabe drin ist, wenn ja löschen
<mariodo> nun ... wie konkret muss ich denn meine Frage stellen? ... ... und es tut mir Leid,  dass ich nicht immer gleich  sofort zum Punkt kommen kann ... ...  ich bin es gewohnt ausfuehrlicher zu berichten, weil man ja nie genau weisz, was die andere Person fuer Informationen benoetigt
<dadrc> Im Allgemeinen erwartet man, dass du selber probiert hast, das Problem zu lösen oder dich zumindest informiert hast, was für Möglichkeiten es so gibt
<mariodo> nun ... deswegen komme ich ja zB her ... 
<bekks> Deine . Taste prellt.
<mariodo> es ist mir leichter mit anderen zu reden und dann eben auf eine Loesung zuzusteuern
<dadrc> mariodo, wenn sich deine Frage zB mit einmal Google beantworten lässt, wird dir auf Dauer keiner mehr helfen wollen
<dadrc> (Keine Unterstellung, nur als Hinweis)
<mariodo> dadrc, -> da ich hier fuer mein jetziges Problem zB nicht mal wuszte, dass ich etwas suche, das mit "Bash-Scripting" geloest werden kann (kannte den Ausdruck nicht mal), waere mir "google" keine rechte Hilfe gewesen
<dadrc> mariodo, ich sag ja, das war kein Vorwurf. 
<mariodo> und ich moechte nur klar machen, dass es viele Menschen gibt, welche Schwierigkeiten haben sich auszudruecken - und deswegen dann zB hierher kommen und zuerst mit jemanden wie euch zu reden
<Deem> warum kann ich im alsa mixer nicht die lautstärke meines usb-headsets verändern und warum nutzt skype zur ausgabe mein headset, aber als mikrofon mein im laptop eingebautes mikrofon?
<dadrc> Deem, Skype sollte eigentlich PA als Quelle und Sink nehmen
<Deem> dadrc: skype nutzt auch den PA Server. aber über die audioeigenschaften hab ich ausgabe sowie eingabe auf mein headset gestellt. trotzdem nutzt skype das im laptop eingebaute
<dadrc> Deem, du hast bei Skype als Quelle PA server ausgewählt?
<Deem> dadrc: japp
<Deem> is auch das einzige was man da einstellen kann
<oncode> Hallo!
<Soulhunter> Hallo
<dadrc> Deem, ich weiß, hab ich ja hier auch... klappt bei mir aber mit 2 Mikros gut. Nimmt immer das in PA ausgewählte als Quelle.
<Deem> sash_: ok asst. ich hab pavucontrol genommen und da war das falsche eingabegerät ausgewählt
<sash_> was?
<Deem> hä?
<oncode> mir ist vmlinuz und initrd auf lucid abhanden gekommen nach einem update, habe bereits heruntergeladen von  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/ habe jedoch keine ahnung, wie diese in das system wieder zu integrieren sind
<shetlandpony> oncode's url: http://tinyurl.com/yge3ra6 | Index of /ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media
<dadrc> (Autocomplete-Fail)
<mariodo> entschuldigt man mich bitte
<Deem> sash_: sry ich bin glaub ich aufs "s" anstelle von "d" gekommen :D
<oncode> klar ist mir nur, dass 2 der dateien ins /boot kommen - ist da noch was, was ich beachten sollte?
<Deem> oncode: warum installierst du nicht einfach die pakete neu?
<oncode> ich komme gar nicht mehr ins system rein
<oncode> meine chance ist nur die dateien an die stelle zu packen, wo sie weggekommen sind
<Soulhunter> Grüß euch! Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich die Kopt-Zeile im Grub2 eingeben kann?
<oncode> das problem ist, dass ich bei dem genannten link 3 dateien habe, wohl aber nur 2 brauche, und weiß nicht welche
<oncode> wenn jemand 10.04 hat, kann er mir vielleicht den inhalt von /boot sagen?
<Soulhunter> Genau mit dem Problem schlag ich mich grad herum
<Soulhunter> Kommt darauf an, ob du Grub2 oder Grub Legacy hast
<Soulhunter> @oncode
<dadrc> Soulhunter, ich würd behaupten, du suchst nach GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<Soulhunter> @dadrc, ich habe Grub2 befürchte ich...
<oncode> Soulhunter: hast du vielleicht auch das problem nach update von lucid?
<Soulhunter> Nein, ich wollte mein System downgraden
<Soulhunter> Hatte mit maverick nur schwierigkeiten
<Soulhunter> Hab ein bisserl mit der Systemverschlüsselung experimentiert
<Soulhunter> Und ich weiß nicht so ganz, wo der Fehler liegt
<dadrc> Soulhunter, ich hab die Zeile auch mit Grub2.
<dadrc> Soulhunter, /etc/default/grub
<oncode> hast du mal geschaut, ob du vmlinuz und initrd im /boot drin hast? wenn nicht, dann nützt dir die komanndozeile auch nichts
<Deem> oncode: erm.. live cd und chroot?
<Soulhunter> Ist definitv grub2, mir fehlt die menu.lst
<Deem> oncode: dann kanst du da ganz einfach die pakete wieder installieren
<Deem> ,grub2? Soulhunter 
<shetlandpony> Soulhunter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Soulhunter> hab beide drin
<Soulhunter> vmlinz
<k1l> Soulhunter: bei grub2 gibts keine menue.list mehr
<Soulhunter> Eben..
<sash_> Soulhunter: grub2 hat keine menu.lst
<k1l> Soulhunter: lies im artikel nach wie man grub2 konfiguriert
<Soulhunter> Ich bin das Tutorial auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/system_verschl%C3%BCsseln durchgemacht
<Soulhunter> Und ganz am Ende steht die Zeile
<Soulhunter> # kopt=root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu-root rootflags=data=journal ro
<Soulhunter> Was mache ich mit der
<Deem> ,chroot? oncode 
<shetlandpony> oncode: chroot steht fuer change root und ist eine Funktion auf Unix-Systemen um das Rootverzeichnis zu aendern. Es bietet somit eine Moeglichkeit, User und Programme in ein Verzeichnis einzusperren. Mehr Informationen unter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<oncode> deem, die live mit 10.04 habe ich gerade nicht zur hand... bringt die 9.04 auch was? und dann vielleicht ein upgrade?
<Deem> oncode: schau dir dasmal an, damit kanst du in dein system wechseln und gegenenfalls defekte pakete wieder reparieren
<Soulhunter> Deem: chroot @me?
<Deem> oncode: du kannst auch mit der 9.04 ins chroot wechseln, da du dich dann eh in deinem installierten system bewegst
<Deem> Soulhunter: nein, dich meinte ich nicht
<Soulhunter> sry
<oncode> deem: danke erstmal!
<Soulhunter> @sash: Das habe ich mir schon durchgelesen
<Deem> oncode: kein problem
<Soulhunter> Aber was ich mit kopt mache steht da nicht :-/
<Soulhunter> dadrc: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke, die Zeile würde mir nur dann etwas nützen, wenn ich von Grub Legay auf Grub 2 umsteige
<Soulhunter> Ich setz den Grub komplett neu auf
<Deem> Soulhunter: also ich würde dadrc zustimmen und sagen du suchst nach GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<Soulhunter> So ganz schlau werde ich daraus nicht: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Deem> Soulhunter: dann lies doch einfach das hier
<Deem> ,grub? Soulhunter 
<shetlandpony> Soulhunter, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Deem> wääh
<Deem> ,grub2? Soulhunter 
<shetlandpony> Soulhunter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Soulhunter> Mein Problem ist ja nicht der Grub selbst
<Deem> sondern?
<Soulhunter> Ich möchte nur wissen was ich mit der Zeile # kopt=root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu-root rootflags=data=journal ro machen soll
<Deem> Soulhunter: hinter "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" schreiben
<Soulhunter> Mit Raute
<Soulhunter> ?
<Deem> Soulhunter: wenn du dir endlich mal den artikel über grub2 durchlesen würdest, wüsstest du was dieser befehl macht
<Deem> also das kau ich dir nicht auch noch vor.
<geojanm> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit meinem ubuntu 10.10 . mit aktiviertem nvidia-treiber habe ich keine grafische ausgabe mehr, höre aber den loginsound. hier hab ich mal meine xorg.conf und mein Xorg.0.log liegts daran, dass der Treiber die EDID nicht auslesen kann? Ist nen Samsung laptop. http://pastebin.com/rVFdhSs6 und http://pastebin.com/WZ646EFz
<Soulhunter> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Variable-fuer-Kernelzeilen ?
<geojanm> Der Treiber wurde über "zusätzliche Hardware" installiert und das System mit der Option nomodeset gebootet
<Deem> geojanm: ist da dieses komische dual grafiksystem drin?
<geojanm> ist nur nen einfacher nvidia grafikchip
<Soulhunter> Es bringt nichts, die Datei /etc/default/grub zu bearbeiten
<Deem> Soulhunter: weil?
<geojanm> soulhunter: sudo update-grub
<Soulhunter> Mein Dateisystem ist verschlüsselt
<geojanm> dann wird das erst übernommen
<Soulhunter> Nur die Boot-Partition ist offen
<Soulhunter> Und ich weiß nicht, wie ich diese bearbeiten soll, damit sie das richtige läd
<Deem> Soulhunter: gub startet weit vor dem eigentlich entschlüsseln und genau deshalb soll das ja in grub rein
<Soulhunter> Ja, aber die Zeile befindet sich unter /et
<Soulhunter> Aber /etc ist versclüsselt
<Deem> das is vollkommen egal
<Deem> deshalb gibt es ja ein update-grub
<Soulhunter> Ah...
<Soulhunter> Jetzt kapier ich's
<Deem> grub startet vor dem entschlüsseln und benutzt bereits deine variablen, selbst wenn diese unter /etc liegen
<Soulhunter> Versteh schon
<Soulhunter> Mit Update-Grub hole ich mir die Informationen in die Boot-Partition
<Deem> so kann man das sagen, ja
<Soulhunter> Und die Zeile
<Soulhunter> # kopt=root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu-root rootflags=data=journal ro
<Soulhunter> Haue ich dann ins etc?
<Deem> jain
<Deem> die kommt da rein, aber hinter GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<Soulhunter> Das mein ich
<oncode> nun versuche ich mit apt-get update: Fehlschlag beim holen von http...
<Soulhunter> Mit Raute vorne?
<Deem> wie das dann auszusehen hat siehst du im artikel über grub2
<Deem> oncode: hast du die anleitung komplett befolgt? auch bezüglich der internetverbindung?
<Deem> Soulhunter: nein ohne
<Soulhunter> Warum steht es dann mit im Tutorial?
<Soulhunter> Raute bedeutet doch, dass es ein Kommentar ist?
<Deem> ja, aber es ist kein kommentar
<Deem> keine ahnung warum es da mit raute steht. aber als befehl wäre es mit raute unsinnig
<Soulhunter> Deswegen bin ich etwas verwirrt...
<oncode> die Anleitung zu chroot - ja, internetverbindung steht eigentlich ( check firefox), habe ich sonst noch was übersehen (hint pls
<Deem> oncode: firefox verwendet ja nicht die internetverbindung im chroot. dein chroot läuft im prinzip nur im terminal
<oncode> schon verstanden, da habe ich auch schon was gefunden
<charno> hallo zusammen
<charno> bin gerade unter einem frisch aufgesetzten (und geupdateten) xubuntu 10.10 (64bit) mit VMWare Workstation 7.1 am kämpfen
<charno> die Installation hat problemlos geklappt
<charno> aber beim Starten per Menu passiert gar nichts
<charno> wenn ichs aus dem Terminal starte, dann erhalte ich einige Ausgaben (geladene Kernel-Module usw)
<charno> plus mehrmals diese Zeile: (vmware-unity-helper:20678): Gtk-WARNING **: GModule (/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libpixmap.so) initialization check failed: Gtk+ version too old (micro mismatch)
<charno> manchmal von einem anderen Programm (vmware-tray, vmware-modconfig), manchmal eine andere gtk-library
<charno> plus diese Zeilen: Fontconfig error: "conf.d", line 1: no element found
<charno> Fontconfig warning: line 73: unknown element "cachedir"
<charno> Fontconfig warning: line 74: unknown element "cachedir"
<charno> das Programm läuft im Hintergrund weiter
<charno> aber ohne GUI macht das ganze wenig Sinn ;-)
<charno> kann mir jemand von euch helfen?
<geojanm> hat irgendwer ne ahnung, warum das bei mir mit der Grafik nicht klappen mag? Kann auch mit dem nouveau-treiber maximal 800*600 Pixel einstellen. Mehr ist nicht möglich, und das ist ziemlich nervig
<Soulhunter> geojanm: Was hast du für ein Notebook
<Soulhunter> Hatte auch Mal so ein Problem
<geojanm> ein samsung q70
<Soulhunter> Wie alt, bzw neu ist das
<geojanm> auro delori (steht leider nicht auf der offiziellen seite)
<geojanm> knapp 2,5-3 Jahre
<Soulhunter> Moment
<Soulhunter> Ich such schnell die seite
<geojanm> lief immer ohne probleme, mit nem update auf 10.04 ging es dann mit dem blackscreen los, hier konnte ich aber den nouveau noch vernüftig nutzen, hab das sys komplett neu installiert mit 10.10 weil ich gedacht hab, dass ich so altlasten loswerde
<geojanm> unter windows ist grafik auch kein problem
<Soulhunter> Bei mir hat es damals geholfen, das grafikpaket downzugraden
<geojanm> meinst du compiz?
<Soulhunter> X-Server
<Soulhunter> Das du da einfach die alte Version nimmst
<Soulhunter> Eventuell solltest du die Xorg.conf durchsehen
<Soulhunter> Da steht eventuell etwas Hilfreiches drin
<Soulhunter> Bzw... du kannst da etwas Hilfreiches reinschreiben ;)
<geojanm> ich hab leider keine alte xorg.conf. die gepostete ist das, was mir nvidia-xsettings erstellt hab, von dem ich alles nicht notwendige gelöscht hab
<geojanm> welcer version vom x-server meinst du, bzw welches Paket genau?
<Soulhunter> Kann ich nicht sagen, welches bei dir die richtige Version ist
<Soulhunter> Probier einfach einmal eine Version zurück
<geojanm> kann ich dem paketmanager sagen, dass er ne alter Version installieren soll, oder muss ich das manuell machen?
<Soulhunter> Kann der PacMan :)
<Soulhunter> Irgendwo unter den Optionen...
<geojanm> PacMan = Synaptic?
<Soulhunter> Genau :D
<oncode> internetverbindung ok: 98% [Wird verarbeitet]FATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
<oncode> E: Method http das died unexpectly
<oncode> E: Unterprozess http hat Fehlercode zurückgegeben (100)
<geojanm> wie heißt das Paket, welches du ausgetauscht hast? Hab jetzt gefunden, wo ich die Version einstellen kann
<Soulhunter> Bei mir war es damals der X-Server
<Soulhunter> also paket xorg
<Soulhunter> Geh einfach einmal eine Version zurück und schau, was passiert
<geojanm> meinst du das paket: xserver-xorg-core? da gibts in meinen quellen keine alternativa
<Soulhunter> Bei mir heißt es einfach xorg
<geojanm> das gibts bei mir nicht
<Soulhunter> Hm...
<oncode> schon gefunden
<geojanm> ah doch. gibt es... aber auch wieder keine andere version
<Soulhunter> Seltsam
<Soulhunter> Wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere gab es bei mir damals 3 oder 4 Versionen
<oncode> Deem: kannst du mir vielleicht nochmal verraten, wie ich die pakete installiere? apt-get update/upgrade hat nichts gebracht
<geojanm> kann ich mir eine .deb datei von nem debian lenny ziehen? oder würde mir die das ubuntu zerhauen?
<Soulhunter> geojanm: Schau dir einmal die Xorg.conf an
<Soulhunter> Eventuell ist ein falscher Treiber eingetragen
<Soulhunter> @all: Ein Mountpoint ist nicht Anderes als ein Ordner, oder?
<Soulhunter> Wie würde ich den in diesem Fall manuell erstellen?
<Soulhunter> root@ubuntu:~# mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root /mnt
<Soulhunter> mount: mount point /mnt does not exist
<geojanm> das ist meine xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/WZ646EFz
<Soulhunter> Das sollte stimmen... 
<Soulhunter> Hast du den Treiber?
<geojanm> wurde über zussätzliche hardware installiert
<Soulhunter> Sonst kannst du ihn unter System --> Administration --> Hardware eventuell finden
<Soulhunter> Aesoj
<geojanm> steht auch da "aktiv und in Benutzung"
<geojanm> aber das ist es ja nicht... musste die xorg.conf löschen, damit ich überhaupt wieder ins system komme
<Soulhunter> ???
<chris_bsd> mal ne frage zu 32/64 bit: soll ich mein atom netbook mit 32 bit oder 64 bit ubuntu betreiben?
<geojanm> mit der Konfiguration, die den Nvidia-Treiber läd komme ich nicht in das System. Es fährt zwar hoch, aber ich sehe nichts. Wenn ich in die Konsole wechsele kann ich den gdm stoppen, die xorg.conf löschen und wieder starten, dann wird entweder der nv oder der nouveau genommen
<geojanm> chris_bsd: wieviel ram hast du in dem netbook?
<chris_bsd> geojanm: 2 gb, was auch das Maximum ist
<geojanm> dann nimmst du am besten die 32 bit-version
<geojanm> der einzige vorteil währe die nutzung von 4gb+
<chris_bsd> geojanm: ok, danke. dachte nur wegen der zusätzlichen register im 64 bit mode
<geojanm> aber dafür gibts einige inkompabilitäten
<k1l> chris_bsd: sind die atoms 64bit fähig?
<chris_bsd> k1l: nicht alle, aber meiner (N450) schon
<geojanm> im Endeffekt sollte es bei dir aber egal sein, welche Version du wählts. Es gibt halt einige Programme, die merklich schneller laufen sollen
<chris_bsd> geojanm: ok. na, so lange nichts wirklich gravierendes dagegen spricht, werde ich bei 32 bit bleiben. ubuntu rennt übrigens hervorragend auf meinem kleinen eeepc
<geojanm> na dann ist ja gut :) extra neu installieren lohnt sich nicht
<chris_bsd> vielen dank für die hilfe
<geojanm> bitte :)
<geojanm> Soulhunter: hast du den Rechner noch in Betrieb, bei dem das Problem war? Ich finde keine Quelle, aus der ich ältere Versionen installieren könnte
<Soulhunter> Leider nein...
<Soulhunter> Ich hab das nicht bei meinem eigenen Rechner gemacht, sondern bei dem meiner Eltern
<Soulhunter> Das ganze ist jetzt schon fast ein Jahr her
<geojanm> mist
<Soulhunter> Ich weiß nur, dass ich das Problem damals so gelöst habe
<Soulhunter> Bei mir war es aber ein Intel-Chip
<Soulhunter> Der wurde anscheinend von neueren Treibern nicht mehr unterstützt
<geojanm> der prop. Treiber wird ja offiziell unterstützt, aber irgendwie gibt es massig Probleme mit NVIDIA ab 10.04, aber eine Lösung hab ich bisher noch nicht gefunden
<Soulhunter> Hast du schon danach gegooglet, ob jemand ubuntu am gleichen rechnermodell hatte?
<geojanm> mit 8.10, 9.04 und 9.10 gings ohne probleme
<geojanm> Aber 9.10 wird bald nicht mehr unterstützt
<Soulhunter> Mir fällt im Moment nicht mehr viel dazu ein...
<Soulhunter> Ich hatte das Problem wie gesagt nur einmal
<Soulhunter> Glücklicherweise... Das hat mich damals ziemlich viel Zeit und Nerven gekostet
<Soulhunter> Eventuell würde ich einmal explizit nach dem Chip und Ubuntu Maverick suchen
<Soulhunter> Ich muss jetzt...
<geojanm> ich danke dir
<Soulhunter> Viel Glück noch
<Soulhunter> Tut mir Leid, dass ich dir nicht helfen konnte
<hasan> wie kann ich nachschauen, welches fs mein usb stick drauf hat?
<hasan> dumpefs sagt; magic block nicht gefunden
<dAnjou> fdisk -l?
<hasan> bzw. bad magic block
<hasan> dAnjou: das zeigt mir nicht das filesystem an
<dAnjou> df
<dAnjou> tuts auch nich
<hasan> :)
<hasan> noch ein versuch?
<dAnjou> mount vllt. (is aber nich verlässlich, glaub ich)
<hasan> vfat
<hasan> korrekt. danke
<dAnjou> ich glaub, man kann sachen als alles mounten
<hasan> http://nopaste.info/1b5a3c0c0b.html
<hasan> noch besser als mount.
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-06
<Nalkem> moin
<Judge> all
<Judge> Grrrr ... 
<Judge> moin @ all :D
<larima> hi, wie starte ich ein script aus dem seitenpanel?
<deem> larima: mit einem starter
<larima> deem: kannst du mir das erklaeren? 
<larima> ich moechte gerne ein script dass xrandr mit parametern aufruft im seitenpanel haben
<larima> ich hab nur gefunden, dass man eine .dektop datei braucht. allerdings ruft die xrandr nicht auf, bzw das hat keine wirkung
<deem> larima: du musst einen starter erstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Eigene-Starter-im-Startmenue
<larima> ok danke 
<deem> bitte :)
<apollo13> hmm, ich hab hier das komische problem, dass thunderbird pdfs mit xpdf öffnet, in der mime association von thunderbird ist aber nix mit pdf, das heißt das muss vom system kommen
<apollo13> wo ist den sowas systemweit gespeichert?
<apollo13> system ist 10.04.3 falls sich da inzwischen wieder was geändert hat
<apollo13> ah got it
<IndianaX> Hi, gibt es ein grafisches Tool mit dem man sein LAN schön darstellen kann? Praktisch wäre wenn es die einzelnen komponenten automatisch findet und zuordnet :)
<LetoThe2nd> IndianaX: buzzwords für google: "nmap, gui"
<IndianaX> LetoThe2nd: ich dachte eher mehr richtung nagvis, nur das das fürs heimnetz etwas oversized ist
<LetoThe2nd> IndianaX: nagios != automatisch finden. und wenn du schon was im kopf hast, wäre das schon bei der frage hilfreich zu sagen, glaubst du nicht?
 * apollo13 sieht den sinn von nagvis nicht, hier rennt nagios mit ca 200 checks das reicht^^
<zeitsofa> nagvis zeichnet doch nur schöne maps :) - hallo im übrigen :)
<IndianaX> apollo13: für server macht das auch keinen sinn
<apollo13> IndianaX: für heimnetze noch weniger^^
<IndianaX> ich will halt eine netzwerkkarte mit dem bonus wenn ein neues hinzukönnt das es automatisch auftaucht. In meiner Mindmap sind auch die ips/namen nicht immer aktuell
<apollo13> die ips sind im dhcp server aktuell, dort hast direkt ne liste von mac, hostname und ip
<apollo13> dhcp/dns
<zeitsofa> ich wollt auch grad sagen bau dir doch nen check der den dns/dhcp prüft ob neue ips vergeben wurden 
<dAnjou> schreibs dir selbst .. mit python! *duck* (pygame, PIL, ..., kivy?)
<IndianaX> ok, euch ist allso kein Tool bekannt
<apollo13> dAnjou: kivy? igitt :þ
<apollo13> qt ftw :þ
<dAnjou> und wieder bist du nicht in #ubuntu-de-offtopic damit ich dich nach dem warum fragen kann
<apollo13> hihi
<zeitsofa> also ich monitore damit schon die netze. ehck für jede ip im netz ändert sich was am status gibts nen critical
<larima> IndianaX:  google mal nach lanmap, habs aber nie ausprobiert daher ka ob das was ist oder nicht
<IndianaX> larima: danke das sieht gut aus, gibt schon ein lanmap2
<optikfluffel> hey :) wir versuchen hier gerade ubuntu 11.10 auf einem emachines G725 zu installieren, aber die displaybeleuchtung geht nich.. der screen ist an, man sieht aber nur schwer mit der taschenlampe etwas.. die tasten zum heller machen gehen auch nicht.. habt ihr eine ahnung wo das problem liegt?
<dadrc> optikfluffel, scheint ein bekannter zu sein
<dadrc> +bug
<dadrc> Workaround z.B. hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/765438/comments/2
<dadrc> Ansonsten hier noch ein paar https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/157742
<bunyip> optikfluffel: hört sich nach nvidia an, unter:  "Section Device" (Option   "RegistryDwords"   "EnableBrightnessControl=1")
<ZeroMC> Mh, seit gut einer Woche habe ich bei Ryhthmbox kein Menue mehr, wenn ich das Icon in der "Benachrichtigungsanzeige" anklicke. Weiss rein zufaellig einer woran das liegen koennte? Weiss gar nicht so recht wonach ich in so einem Fall suchen sollte. (Ubuntu 10.04.4)
<ZeroMC> wenn ich das statussymbol deaktiviere und wieder aktiviere, ist das menue vorhanden. Nur wenn ich Rhythmbox neustarte nicht.
<dadrc> ZeroMC, klingt ziemlich nach Bug. Hast mal auf Launchpad geguckt, ob es da schon was gibt?
<ZeroMC> Ja, bisher nichts gefunden, was ggf. aber auch mit meinem schlechten Englisch zusammenhaengen koennte *g*
<dadrc> hm, genau den Bug finde ich gerade auch nicht. Hast du Rhythmbox mal von 'ner Konsole gestartet, um zu gucken, ob es irgendwelche Fehler gibt?
<ZeroMC> alles moegliche, aber nichts was ich damit nun in Verbindung sehe.
<ZeroMC> sorry, chef nervt gerade... brb *g*
<Paddy> <ZeroMC> sorry, chef nervt gerade... brb *g* --> eine genetisch bedingte Eigenschaft von Chefs *g*
<ArminMaywald> Hi ich benutze  erst seit kurzer zeit Ubuntu und habe bei der Installation meinen Homefolder verschlüsselt.
<ArminMaywald> Nun kam nach der Installation der Hinweis, dass eine Passphrase generiert wurde und dass ich sie z.B. Ausdrucken und  sicher aufbewahren sollte. 
<ArminMaywald> Wenn nun jemand die Passphrase auffindet kann er dann meine Daten entschlüsseln? 
<geser> ja, vorausgesetzt er hat auch die Festplatte
<dadrc> Ja.
<dadrc> Dafür sind die Daten nicht futsch, wenn du die Passphrase doch mal vergisst
<ArminMaywald> Ok also ist Ausdrucken nicht wirklich schlau.
<ArminMaywald> Also für die eigentliche Sicherheit
<dadrc> Musst du ja nicht, aber sei dir bewusst: Wenn die Passphrase nicht da ist, hast du nur noch Datenmüll.
<ArminMaywald> Und wie kann es dazu kommen dass ich sie tatsächlich mal benötige? Ich habe ja eigentlich ein selbst erstelltes passwort
<ArminMaywald> wie hängt denn die nutzung zusammen?
<geser> alles eine Risikoeinschätzung zwischen wie wichtig sind die Daten, wie wahrscheinlich, dass jemand an deine ausgedruckte Passphrase und wie wahrscheinlich, dass du deine Passphrase vergisst
<sash_> Lieber gute Passphrase ausdrucken, als ne schlechte nehmen…
<ArminMaywald> Okay danke für die Antworten.
<apollo13> bekomm ich irgendwie die ulimits von einem rennenden prozess raus? in /proc/<pid> hab ich (noch) nix gefunden
<geser> hast du keine /proc/<pid>/limits?
<apollo13> geser: sekunde ich hab nach ulimits geguckt *facepalm*
<apollo13> geser: kudos, manchmal hat man nen brett vorm kopf
<C_A_M> mahlzeit. ich hab grad einen fehler beim aktivieren des würfels via compiz gemacht und nun hab ich keine unity mehr und im panel fehlt oben rechts auch alles
<C_A_M> hab es versucht via terminal das compiz zu öffnen um es wieder rückgängig zu machen jedoch lässt es sich nicht öffnen
<dadrc> CAM, mit `gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1` und `unity --reset` kannst du Compiz und Unity auf die Standardeinstellungen zurücksetzen
<C_A_M> Compiz  (core) - error: screen 0 on display ":o.o" already has a window manager;
<C_A_M> ah, danke, werd ich probieren
<dadrc> Danach einmal neustarten und die Sache sollte wieder in Ordnung sein
<C_A_M> super
<C_A_M> vielen dank, ist alles wieder wie es soll
<smantha> hello!
<xaxes> hallo zusammen.. ich hab da mal eine Frage bezueglich X / gdm .. und zwar hab ich hier ein natty laufen und wuerde gerne anstatt im gdm zu landen in der tty landen.. update-rc.d -f gdm remove hat irgendwie nichts gebracht
<xaxes> muss dazu sagen, dass ich nur selten ubuntu nutze und mir nicht ueber die konfigurationsmoeglichkeiten bewusst bin
<Linu> Hallo Zusammen. Ab einer gewissen Stelle läuft meine Installation von Ubuntu Server nicht mehr weiter. Woran kann das liegen. ich habs nen ganzen Tag laufen lassen und es ging nicht weiter.
<ppq> xaxes: ubuntu verwendet upstart anstelle von sysv-init, daher funktioniert update-rc.d nicht mehr. wenn du den start deines displaymanagers (achtung: in ubuntu 11.10 ist das nicht gdm, sondern lightdm) verhindern willst, kannst du das upstart script in /etc/init bearbeiten. lies dazu den artikel 'upstart' im ubuntuusers wiki
<ppq> Linu: text-installer? drück mal, wenn er sich aufhängt, auf strg+alt+f2 und guck was die fehlermeldung ist
<Labbevag524> hallo
<Linu> ppq: Ich würde sagen grafische installation weil ichs net weiß wies anders geht .. werde das gleich mal versuchen
<ppq> Linu: sicher, dass das die serverversion ist, die du da hast?
<xaxes> ppq: danke soweit >(
<Linu> habe von ubuntu.com ubuntu server geladen
<Labbevag524> kann mir hier jemand bei einem problem mit oneiric helfen
<Linu> Und das ist zumindestens richtig das ich das wollte
<bullgard4> Labbevag524: Ja.
<Labbevag524> hallo bullgard4
<Labbevag524> Danke
<Labbevag524> ich hab vor kurzem von natty auf oneiric upgedated
<Labbevag524> und jetzt hab ich das prob, dass oneiric nicht wieder richtig runterfährt
<bullgard4> Labbevag524: Hast Du schon deswegen in /var/log/dmesg.0 geguckt?
<Labbevag524> nein, aber vorher hatte ich das problem in natty überhaupt nicht
<bullgard4> Labbevag524: Allgemein gesprochen: So etwas kann passieren.
<Labbevag524> also muss es da doch wohl eine problematische neuerung geben, power oder ähnlich
<Labbevag524> ich weiss, shit happens ;-)
<Labbevag524> muss aber nicht unbedingt sein
<bullgard4> Labbevag524: Ich würde eher vemuten, daß etwas nicht richtig konfiguriert ist im Moment.
<Labbevag524> würd ich auch vermuten, aber das update lief ja über kpackagekit
<Linu> ppq: Wenn ich das gedrückt habe kommt: Ples press enter to active this console BusyBox v1.18.4 (Ubuntu 1:1.18.4-2ubuntu2) built-in shell (ash) Enter "help" for a list of built-in commands
<Labbevag524> also hatte ich da eher wenig einflussmöglichkeiten
<ppq> Linu: ok, ne, das meinte ich nicht. wenn du die live-cd verwendet, geht das natürlich nicht so
<Linu> ppq:  ich verwende gar nicht die live cd? Ich habe das iso runtergeladen und mit parallels gestartet
<Labbevag524> und wie gesagt, unter natty lief's wie geschmiert
<bullgard4> Labbevag524: Ich verwende kein KPackageKit und kein Kubuntu. Du kannst mit mehr Chancen in #kubuntu und #kubuntu-de fragen.
<Labbevag524> wollte ich ja eig auch, aber hab hier nur kubuntu-devel entdeckt, bullgard4
<bullgard4> Labbevag524: Was meinst Du mit "hier"?
<Labbevag524> auf freenode.org, bullgard4
<Labbevag524> ok bullgard4, hab's. Danke Dir! :-)
<Linu> ppq: Noch da? (:
<srtu> hi weiß jemand wo ich die Einträge/Dateien für die Autostartprogramme finde welche sich nicht in ~/.config/autostart befinden ? ich habe in der "gui" viel mehr stehen als ich im autostart ordner habe
<ansgar_> hallo. weiß jemand, wie der notifier von unity heißt? also der in ubuntu 11.10? und wie man den bearbeiten kann?
<dadrc> srtu, eventuell sind es Programme, die bei allen Nutzern gestartet werden, die finden sich in /etc/xdg/autostart
<srtu> ah merci
<dadrc> ansgar_, das Paket heißt libnotify, hat nicht sooo viele Optionen
<dadrc> Was hast du denn vor?
<ansgar_> +dadrc, so viel hab ich auch gar nicht vor - es interessiert mich halt nur. wo ich schon bei paketen bin - woran könnte es liegen, dass bei mir synaptic nachm starten direkt abstürzt?
<dadrc> ansgar_, dann könntest du mal mit dem gconf-editor gucken, was es da so für Optionen gibt
<dadrc> und: start Synaptic mal aus 'nem Terminal (mit gksu synaptic), dann  kriegst du hoffentlich eine sinnvolle Fehlermeldung
<ansgar_> textsave, weil drei zeilen oder mehr, richtig?
<dadrc> ja, bitte.
<ansgar_> http://textsave.de/?p=104602
<dadrc> ugh. sonst nichts?
<xaxes> ppq: gdm wegzuschalten hat bestens funktioniert.. leider habe ich das problem, dass wenn ich startx nutze, X Fehler schmeisst.. nun hab ich versucht nachzvollziehen wo man da am besten ansetzen kann, weil ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, das GDM da noch gross system-abhaengige Einstellungen vornimmt..
<xaxes> jemand eine Idee?
<ansgar_> und ein paket libnotify kann nicht gefunden werden - jetzt schmeiß ich hier die probleme schon durcheinander :D
<ansgar_> ja, sonst steht da nichts
<dadrc> ansgar_, hier ist der Bug dazu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/synaptic/+bug/607605
<dadrc> Workaround in Kommentar #6
<deem> xaxes: warum startet du X denn mit startx?
<kralle> hallo :)
<dadrc> ansgar_, kann auch sein, dass das im gconf-editor unter /apps/notify-osd zu finden ist
<kralle> kann mir jemand helfen ? :)
<deem> !wf
<kubine> deem: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<deem> oh, geht ja mittlerweile mit nick :D
<xaxes> deem: diese fullblown manager mag ich generell nicht, aber in diesem fall liegt es daran, dass ich gerne ein XBMC als "WM" haette.. 
<kralle> ich habe folgendes : ubuntu die letzte version , ich will dnsmasq installieren nur startet es nicht weil der port 53 benutz wird , es geht wenn ich den wifi hotspot ausschalte , nur brauche ich den , wie machen ? :)
<deem> xaxes: xbmc ist doch als paket in ubuntu vorhande, warum möchtest du das mit startx starten? o_O
<kralle> ich will quasi dnsmasq und networkmanager zusammen nutzen (es geht nur habe ich vergessen wie ) 
<sdx23> kralle: "der wifi hotspot"?
<kralle> ich meine intentnetsharing mit ubuntu als wifi hotspot
<xaxes> deem: fuer ARM ist es leider nicht vorhanden ;) nun hab ichs mir aus den source zusammengefrickelt, aber wie gesagt brauch ich dahinter einfach keinen windowmanager, das ist nur unnoetiger overhead
<deem> uhh... frickel... sorry, aber da bin ich raus
<sdx23> kralle: das du wie eingerichtet hast?
<kralle> mit dem network manager 
<xaxes> deem: das gefrickel ist rum ;) brauch ja nur noch einen weg um X OHNE einen loginmanager bzw windowmanager zu starten..
<ppq> xaxes: 'startx' ist nicht mehr empfohlen. nutz doch stattdessen slim, der ist sehr schlank.
<kralle> wie gesagt es ging ich habe nur vergessen wie :( , wenn dnsmasq lauft , dann kann ich den wifi hotspot nicht starten
<ppq> Linu: ja, wieder da
<sdx23> xaxes: startx/xinit
<xaxes> sdx23: jopp,, xinit schmeisst die fehler
<ppq> Linu: ohne fehlermeldung kommen wir nicht weiter
<kralle> und umgekehrt
<Linu> ppq: Und wie komme ich da ran? Würde Sie dir ja gerne geben :) habe ich wirklich irgend nen falsches Iso?
<kralle> sdx23:  hast du eine ahung wie ich es machen kann ? 
<xaxes> ppq: slim taugt schon ganz gut dafuer.. gute idee eigentlich, der greift ja auch auf die .xinitrc zu :)
<xaxes> soweit war ich grad gedanklich nicht gekommen  ;)
<xaxes> vielen dank soweit, ich werds gleich mal versuchen
<sdx23> kralle: dann lässt der nm wohl einen dnsd laufen. Dass du mit dem neuen dnsmasq dann die Rechner hinter dem geshareten Netz mit dns mitversorgen musst, ist dir klar?
<ppq> Linu: prüf das ding doch mal auf fehler.
<sdx23> kralle: bzw. warum willst du das überhaupt?
<sdx23> xaxes: _welche_ Fehler?
<kralle> sdx23 es gint 100% nut habe ich das neu aufgesetz und nun wies ich nicht mehr wie ich es gemacht habe
<kralle> ich will quasi einen dns eintrag machen
<kralle> zb gehe ich auf xx.de und ich will das er auf xx.ff geht
<sdx23> das kannst du auch in der /etc/hosts, dafür brauchst du keinen dnsd.
<xaxes> sdx23: die genauen fehler kann ich dir leider nicht bieten, weils auf nem remote/target ist.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11317305 diese hier sind dem aber ziemlich aehnlich 
<kralle> die host datie würde reichen nur will ich mit dem phone auf den hotspot
<Linu> ppq: Ich habe CD prüfen gemacht.. da ist wogl alles super
<Linu> ppq: Kann man irgendwie in einen andere Modus wechseln wo das mit der Installation vielleicht besser abläuft?
<sdx23> kralle: k. Dann musst du also im NM nach der Option suchen, die den dnsd aktiviert/deaktiviert.
<kralle> gibt es die den ? 
<kralle> und wenn wo bitte
<kralle> :/
<kralle> ich hatte es am laufen ich trottel habe nur vergessen wie , :(
<kralle> sry connection weg
<kralle> sdx23: wo finde ich die option
<sdx23> müsste ich auch erst nachsehen, da kein NM.
<kralle> wie gesagt ich wess das ich es mit einem packet geschaft habe nur welches weiss ich nicht  mehr :
<ppq> Linu: versuch's mal mit der alternate-version.
<ppq> Linu: damit kannst du ein minimales system aufsetzen, im bootmenü mal auf F6 oder so drücken
<ppq> Linu: das geht auch mit der netboot-cd, die ist bedeutend kleiner und lädt alles erst bei der installation. die dauert dann dementsprechend länger.
<sdx23> kralle: du kannst mit netstat -tulpen nachsehen, was überhaupt an port 53 hängt. Ob der NM selbst, oder ob er was externes gestartet hat.
<kralle> der nm
<kralle> aber NUR wifi 
<kralle> das ist ja das problem , dnsmasq geht , dann kann ich aber keine wifi shared connectionehr erstellen
<Linu> ppq: Also bei mir geht es immer bis zu dem Schritt netzwerk konfiguration mit diesem 6er protokoll
<Linu> Und danach ist lila und nichts kommt mehr
<kralle> sdx23 kann ich den was anderes machen ? 
<kralle> ich weiss es geht .. nur wie weiss ich nicht mehr :p
<sdx23> du kannst nicht den NM verwenden, um zu natten.
<sdx23> im Wiki gibt's nen Artikel zu "Router" o.ä.
<kralle> ich hatte es aber so am laufen ?
<kralle> 100&
<sdx23> Du wolltest doch eben eine Alternative? -
<kralle> ja welche ? sorry :)
<sdx23> 17:43:29
<kralle> hast du einen link bitte ? ich habe keinen wifi router
<sdx23> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<sdx23> wenn dein dnsmasq richtig eingerichtet ist, brauchst du nur noch den ersten Teil "Portweiterleitung".
<kralle> ok danke dir :) 
<kralle> ich weiss es ging ohne portforwarding ^^ argh 
<sdx23> Garantiert nicht. Ohne NAT ist das nicht hinzubekommen, der NM macht auch nichts anderes.
<kralle> doch 100% ich habe dnsmasq und networkmanager ans laufen bekommen , ich denke das paket resolvconf
<kralle> ich bin ja nicht verückt :p 
<kralle> es war ein packet nicht mehr .. das ist sicher
<kralle> sdx23 kann ich den anders ohne den dnsmasq eine weiterleitung machen
<kralle> zb xx.dd auf xx.ff
<mcnesium> ich hab hier sone uralt-usb-webcam an meiner command line only box. lsusb sagt Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0c45:6028 Microdia Typhoon Easycam USB 330K (older) 
<hdp> Ok.
<mcnesium> wenn ich jetz per ffmpeg -i /dev/v4l/by-id/usb-0c45_USB_camera-video-index0  image.jpg versuche, n bild aufzunehmen, kommt /dev/v4l/by-id/usb-0c45_USB_camera-video-index0: Invalid data found when processing input
<mcnesium> was mach ich falsch?
<hdp> Die Kamera ist als voll funktionsfähig unter der von dir genutzten Ubuntu-Version klassifiziert?
<mcnesium> äh.. ich geh mal davon aus. is halt son standard easycam dingens
<mcnesium> hab die 11.10 server edition
<mcnesium> laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Peripherie#Typhoon geht se auch :D
<chk> hi
<chk> wie kann ich einen per arp -s manuell eingegebenen Eintrag in der ARP-Tabelle dauerhaft speichern?
<chk> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<mcnesium> hdp: ich hab auch xawtv installiert, trotzdem nüscht
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> nemon_: Verbindungsprobleme?
<chk> wie kann ich einen per arp -s manuell eingegebenen Eintrag in der ARP-Tabelle dauerhaft speichern?
<chk> wenn ich meinen px neu starte ist der Eintrag wieder weg...
<chk> pc
<bullgard4> chk: man arp: "Arp manipulates or displays the kernel's IPv4 network neighbour cache." Die arp-Tabelle ist nicht s"Daerhaftes". Du kannst Deinem Netzwerk einen weiteren Host mit einer Netzwerkkarte hinzufügen.
<apollo13> chk: warum sollte man arp caches dauerhaft machen?
<h44z> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die standard-berechtigungen für /var wiederbekomme? habe versehentlich alles auf www-data gechownt -.-
<bekks> h44z: Nur mit einem Backup.
<h44z> und falls keines existiert?
<bekks> Dann musst Du den Rechner neu installieren.
<bullgard6> äußerst schwierig.
<h44z> kann ich die rechte von ner anderen installation übernehmen?
<bekks> Nicht ohne größere Probleme.
<LetoThe2nd> faktisch quasi nicht möglich. gerade weil sich da drin das zeug stark unterscheidet (variabel ist) heissts ja "var"....
<dAnjou> h44z: die vorinstallierten ordner kannst du bestimmt abgucken, is aber mühsam
<h44z> hmmm... ist noch ein recht frisches system... vll kann ich es wieder hinbiegen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> das problem ist, dass man theoretisch jede datei einzeln vergleichen müsste, weil die rechte da drin nicht nem einfachem schema wie in /home folgen. und der aufwand übersteigt eine neuinstallation (egal wie gross jetzt gleich dein gejammer sein wird) mit absoluter sicherheit um ein vielfaches.
<h44z> :(
<LetoThe2nd> für mich ein klassischer fall von "lernen durch schmerz" - ich habe rumgespielt, nicht aufgepasst, sudo benutzt und jetzt isses kaputt. keine backups da -> you lose.
<LetoThe2nd> sei lieber froh, dass du nichts wirklich datenvernichtendes gemacht hast als lektion immer brav backups zu machen.
<h44z> mach ich ja eh... aber halt nur von home ;)
<LetoThe2nd> tja mei (wie der bayer sagt)
<jokrebel> "vll kann ich es wieder hinbiegen" = mehrere Stunden oder gar Tage und dann auch noch ohne Erfolgs-Garantie. Neuinstallation da ja "ist noch ein recht frisches system" = wenige Minuten/Stunden.
<h44z> ist dann mein ldap directory auch verloren?
<apollo13> wenn du es geschickt anstellst nicht
<apollo13> config und db kannst ja kopieren und am neuen system einspielen
<bekks> h44z: Alles was auf dem Rechner ist, solltest Du ins Backup werfen, um wenigstens die Daten und die Konfiguration übernehmen zu können-
<h44z> die ldap datenbanken gehören allerdings auch www-data.... kann ich die einfach umownen?
<xaxes> hey leute.. leider hab ich immernoch keine Idee wie der bootprozess bei ubuntu nun genau ablaeuft.. bzw fehlt mir ein puzzlestueckchen ;) .. wenn ich nun slim starte und default als session waehle, dann kommt unity2d.. die angaben aus der .xinitrc werden nicht betrachtet.. hat jemand einen tip?
<xaxes> ah ich denk ich habs grad auf meiner lokalen buechse gefunden..
<black> moin alle, ich verwende hostapd und wollte wisssen ob ich irgend wie den kanal 14 einschalten kann
<black> ?
<fean0r> xaxes: hast du schon in der slim.conf nachgeschaut?
<Flash63> siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router und natürlich http://w1.fi/hostapd/ - hostapd.conf  black
<Flash63> Kanal 14 ist in der EU allerdings nicht erlaubt black
<xaxes> fean0r: jopp, hab den befehl gefunden und angepasst :) aber leider geht xbmc nich mehr ^^ verdammt
<black> Flash63, ja ist mir klar, wollt j nur wissen ob es geht oder nicht und ob es schon jemand versucht hat :D , ich les mich mal durch
<agaNox> moin. Mal so in die Runde gefragt. Was benutzt ihr als VM?
<k1l_> wenn du so fragst ist Virtualbox die antwort :)
<agaNox> k1l_,  Gucke mir gerade VMware Player an. In der 3 Vers. Der kann jetzt auch VM#s serber erstellen
<agaNox> k1l_,  Hast dir schonmal angeschaut?
 * bekks zeigt mal auf.
<k1l_> agaNox: wenn es nur zum spielen ist dann los :)  wenn es zum arbeiten ist such dir was deine bedürfnisse befriedigt und gut ist.
 * bekks rät zum Arbeiten vom Player ab.
 * bekks rät unter Linux auch von VMware im Allgemeinen und Speziellen ab.
<agaNox> Ich will Android ICS drauf laufen lassen
<bekks> Mach was auch immer - nur nicht mit VMware unter Linux.
<agaNox> bekks, ok.
<bekks> Nimm VirtualBox zB.
<agaNox> also VirtualBox
<agaNox> ^^
<bekks> ABER nimm NICHT die Ubuntu Version. Nimm die offizielle Verson von www.virtualbox.org
<agaNox> bekks, das war auch mein gedange gerade
<agaNox> bekks, jep, hatte ich auch vor. Danke
<apollo13> bekks: WTH, WHY?
<bekks> Die Ubuntu version ist broken und veraltet.
<bekks> Macht im Support von vb NUR Stress sowas.
<apollo13> ah ich dachte wegen usb und so, aber seit sie das geteilt haben ist die normale eigentlich iO imo
<apollo13> (in debian zumindest ;))
<bekks> Selbst da ist das so eine Sache... ;)
<agaNox> den USB bekommt man doch mit VirtualBox Extension Pack rein
<Obererpel> Einen Wunderschönen guten Abend!
<bekks> Jaha... wenn DANN auch noch alles mit den group memberships, devicenode memberships, etc. passt...
<agaNox> Obererpel, Auch dir ein guten
<dreamon> Habe 2 Router: Router 1 hängt am Internet, Router 2 hängt über LAN an Router 1.  Wenn ich mit Ubuntu auf Router 2 Einsteige dann bekomme ich per DHCP keine Internetverbindung hin. Erst wenn ich manuell Gateway und DNS umstelle, dann funktioniert es. Was kann ich machen das DHCP funktioniert.?
<bekks> dreamon: Das ist kein Ubuntuproblem.
<agaNox> bekks, das guck ich mit gleich an. wenn nicht dann wirst das merken ^^
<bekks> Konfigurier deine Router richtig.
<bekks> agaNox: Ich weiß dass das funktionieren wird :P
<dreamon> bekks, Lauter Ubuntus hängen dran. Muß ich die Router umkonfigen?
<bekks> dreamon: Offensichtlich ja.
<bekks> Was meinst Du? :D
<dreamon> bekks, Ist IP-Routen mein Freund?
<Obererpel> Ich habe mir soeben die Netinstall-cd gesaugt, und will ubuntu auf meinem Notebook installieren. Allerdings komme ich nur bis zu dem Punkt, an dem die Release-dateien von den spiegeln runtergeladen werden sollen. Der Fortschritt bleibt bei 0%. Bisherige Diagnose: CD okay, Netzwerk okay, ping auf die archive läuft... Was könnte das sein, ist da was bekannt?
<bekks> dreamon: Ich kenne deine gesamte Konfiguration nicht, ich kann dir die Frage nicht beantworten.
<xaxes> hey.. schon wieder ich.. aber irgendwie komm ich nicht auf den GDM klar.. wenn ich X mit gdm starte, dann funktioniert xbmc .. starte ich X mit slim, dann kann ich xbmc nicht starten (es scheint als koennte er auf gewisse punkte eines treibers nicht zugreifen oder aehnliches) .. zu meiner Frage: Wo koennte man sowas bei gdm einsehen koennen? ich finde keine relevanten passagen
<chk> @apollo13: Weil hier im Metz jemand dauernd arp-spoofing betreibt...
<apollo13> chk: lool, dann fix das am switch
<bekks> chk: Du.
<chk> naja hab nur en billigswitch
<apollo13> chk: zuhause?
<chk> jo
<apollo13> süß…
<apollo13> back to real world problems (tm)
<bekks> ZUHAUSE macht jemand, den Du nicht kennst arp-spoofing?
<bekks> apollo13++
<chk> naja kenn ich schon aber egal
<apollo13> klingt leicht kindisch
<chk> gibts denn da ne möglichkeit oder nich?
<apollo13> klar gibbet
<apollo13> -> google
<apollo13> oder löst das problem durch "reden" 
<apollo13> (im ZUHAUSE)
<chk> jo danke für die "Hilfe"
<apollo13> gern geschehen
<apollo13> weiß jemand wie ich mit gdb die core size von nem prozess auf unlimited gesetzt bekomm?
<apollo13> muss ich mir da mit dynload & friends nen eigenes shared object laden und daraus nen function callen die das 
<apollo13> äh
<apollo13> falscher channel
<Obererpel> Macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich sage http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/[...] oder http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//dists/[...] ?
<Obererpel> womit ich auf den // anspielen möchte
<apollo13> je nach glück, im zweifelsfall darauf verzichten
<Obererpel> es geht darum... mein oben beschriebenes problem, ich will von netinstall installieren, wenn er sich allerdings infos von den spiegelservern holen will, dann passiert nix... guck ich mir die Ausgabe im Hintergrund an, dann steht da der befehl "wget -q http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//dists/oneiric/Release -0 - | grep -E '^(Suite|Codename):'"
<Obererpel> und ich vermute, dass es an dem hapert
<Obererpel> (weil er da stehen bleibt^^
<apollo13> nö das geht, gib ihm zeit
<Obererpel> unter umständen auch sehr sehr viel zeit?
<apollo13> ich hab damit öfters probleme ja, kA obs an meinem netz lag^^
<Obererpel> okay
<Obererpel> oha
<Obererpel> jetzt hat er keine sekunde gebraucht oO
<Obererpel> gut, dann wär das auch geklärt, danke!
<apollo13> np
<Obererpel> Einen schönen Abend euch allen, Tschüß!
<derdui> nabend zusammen. ich möchte meine hercules webcam classic mit skype zum laufen bringen, dafür gab es einen preloadbefehl... leider find eich den nichtmehr. kann mir jemand von euch helfen?
<derdui> nabend zusammen. ich möchte meine hercules webcam classic mit skype zum laufen bringen, dafür gab es einen preloadbefehl... leider find eich den nichtmehr. kann mir jemand von euch helfen?
<bekks> LD_PRELOAD...?
<derdui> den mein ich ja bekks, allerdings kommt da: "ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored." und ich weiß dass ich es vor ner zeit mal mit drei verschiedenen befehlen also LD_PRELOAD... probiert hab. 
<bekks> ls -lha /usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so wird dir sagen, dass die Datei nicht existiert - richtig?
<Anonymer> Hallo
<Anonymer> Was muss man tun das win Samba erkennt
<derdui> ok, cannot access... 
<derdui> gut, demnach brauch ich diese datei :)
<bekks> Anonymer: Samba muss richtig konfiguriert werden.
<Anonymer> Gibt es eine Anleitung
<bekks> derdui: Dann wirst Du einen eigenen Kernel bauen müssen, in dem das Modul vorhanden ist.
<Anonymer> Beeks gibt es eine Anleitung
<bekks> Anonymer: www.samba.org schmeisst Dirch tot mit Howtos für alle möglichen und unmöglichen Anwendungsfälle.
<sash_> Anonymer: Natürlich gibt es Anleitungen.
<derdui> achso, kann man das modlul nicht hinzufügen? dazu hat das ja schon funktioniiert, musste es halt mit 3 unterschiedlichen befehlen versuchen^^
<bekks> derdui: Bau das Modul, und lade es.
<bekks> Das sagte ich vorhin, quasi.
<derdui> ok, damit hab ich keine erfahrung, gibts dafür ne anleitung oder so? bzw. ne quelle wo man das herbekommt?
<bekks> Manuell bauen.
<derdui> hmmm... komischfinde ch nur dass das schon ging... gut, muss ich halt wieder suchen. danke dir bekks :)
<dreamon> Wenn ich unter 11.10 das Software-Center aufrufen möchte dann kommt nur ein leeres Fenster.
<dreamon> Warte schon Minuten.
<derdui> ok,cam geht, das modul war in nem anderenverezichnis:)
<dreamon> Starte ich es in der Konsole kommt folgende Meldung -> 2012-02-06 22:31:52,890 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.em - INFO - EM's: 17 15 21->Speicherzugriffsfehler
<bekks> Nimm halt nicht das softwarecenter sondern apt-get
<dreamon_> bekks, naja, hätte schon gern den Fehler beseitigt, als ihn nur umgangen.
<bekks> dreamon_: Das software center ist eine bunte GUI, aber kein Teil der Paketverwaltung.
<ring0> dreamon_, schonmal software-center mit purge deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert?
<dreamon_> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin und /home/dreamon/.cache/software-center (löschen) hab ich gemacht.. haben einige erfolg damit gehabt, leider bei mir nicht.
<dreamon_> ring0, ich test mal
<dreamon_> ring0, Leider negativ.. gleiche Meldung
<ring0> dreamon_, du könntest auf launchpad mal gucken, ob es schon ähnliche fehler in deiner version gibt. wenn nicht könntest du einen bug melden. außerdem bleibt natürlich auf ein update der defekten version zu warten oder die verwendung einer älteren version zu probieren, wenn es denn unbedingt das software-center sein muss
<derdui> kann mir jemand von euch nen tip geben, wie man nen befehl (in meinem fall das preload) so verpackt, dass skype direkt mit dem startet?
<Fuchs> derdui: alias 
<Fuchs> !alias > derdui 
<Fuchs> waere auch zu schoen gewesen 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alias  << das
<derdui> danke Fuchs, kann man das auch einrochten, dass man skype normal per mausklick so startet?
<Fuchs> wenn man weiss, wie man .desktop Dateien schreibt: sicher
<ring0> derdui, läuft preload nicht eigentlich direkt nach installation im hintergrund sammelt daten ohne zutun?
<derdui> bei meiner cam nicht. dass die geht, muss ich skype mit preload starten ring0
<ring0> derdui, interesannt. preload ist doch eigentlich ein daemon der beim systemstart per init-skript aufgerufen wird.
<derdui> ich denke mal dass der was falsches aufruft, wenn man skype normal startet^^
<ring0> derdui, der start von skype hat nichts mit preload zu tun, außer das preload eventuell daten von skype schon vorher in den arbeitsspeicher geladen hat, aufgrund seiner analyse, dass du es öfter startest
<ring0> derdui, aber vielleicht reden wir auch von etwas verschiedenem. ich meine: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/preload
<derdui> hmmm... kA... wie gesgt, um die cam mit skype zu nutzen, muss iich den befehl eingeben. und google weißt auch direkt darauf hin.
<derdui> sorry, meinte LD_PRELOAD ring0
<ring0> ;)
<daswort> hallo. Habe gerade ein "core" dumb file in meinem /home gefunden. Kann mich jemand aufklären was ich damit tun kann?
<bekks> de facto erstmal nichts.
<bekks> es sei denn, du weisst, welcher prozess das verursacht hat.
<daswort> kann ich das heraus finden ? sind immerhin fast 200mb
<bekks> Wenn du es nicht weisst, nein.
<daswort> Bei der Größe habe ich das Gefühl das ist die Gnome-Session di ich abgeschossen habe…
<bekks> Und 200MB core finde ICH jetzt nicht viel. Ich bin da etwa das 10fache gewohnt, wenn es mal ernst wird ;)
<bekks> Du kannst es im nachhinein nicht herausfinden.
<bekks> Lösch das Ding, und gut.
<daswort> thx bekks , freu mich schon auf die Zeit mit Terabyte core-files :P
<bekks> Zeig mir mal eine Anwendung, die das kann.
<daswort> bekks, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperbel_%28Sprache%29
<bekks> ot?
<daswort> Terabyte --> Hyperbel!
<apollo13> och ich kann zumindest gigabyte cores anbieten
<bekks> daswort: Tera != Terra.
<bekks> apollo13: Kann ich auch. Wenn einem Oracle abfliegt, kann das lustig werden :)
<apollo13> uh, oracle bleibt mir zum glück ersparrt
<bekks> Ich finde das toll :)
<apollo13> echt, ich werde mich nächstes mal mit fragen dann an dich wenden :)
<bekks> Oracle RDBMS rockt schon ziemlich :)
<apollo13> *kopfkratz*
<daswort> huch da hat mein finger zu lange auf der Taste verweilt :-$
<agaNox> gn8 alles zusammen
<daswort> oder doch nicht ?
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-07
<jamalaka> Guten Abend Ubuntu-de
<daswort> Guten "Abend" jamalaka 
<jamalaka> Guten Morgen daswort ;)
<jamalaka> Ich versuche gerade einen crashdump-kernel unter xubuntu oneiric zum laufen zu bekommen, da ich des öfteren ein paar sehr komische kernel-panics habe (könnte mit dem wlan zusammen hängen)
<daswort> oh ha ein crashdump-kernel… scheints den ja wirklich zu brauchen ;)
<jamalaka> wenn ich den kernel zum abstürzten bringe passiert auch was und der rechner bootet neu, doch erscheint in /var/crash nur kexec_cmd und vmcore.log mit dem hinweiß das er "libdw.so.1" nicht findet
<jamalaka> ich habe aber natürlich "libdw" installiert
<jamalaka> war wohl in den dependencys irgendwo drin
<jamalaka> ich habe auch jemanden der sich mit freunden den crashdump ansehen würde, nur geht es nicht, wenn ich kein crashdump bekomme
<jamalaka> /root/usr/bin/makedumpfile: error while loading shared libraries: libdw.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<daswort> welche version der lib hast du denn?
<jamalaka> 0.152-1ubuntu1
<jamalaka> war wohl ein bug in kexec-tools und ist in 2.0.2-3ubuntu3 gefixt (ich habe 2.0.2-1ubuntu3)
<daswort> und hast du kexec auch schon kompiliert ? jamalaka 
<DukePyrolator_> guten morgen alle miteinander
<DukePyrolator_> bei mir im /boot/ haben sich mittlerweile über 6 verschiedene kernel-versionen angesammelt, die sind alle durch apt-get upgrade dort gelandet - gibt es einen einfachen befehl das wieder aufzuräumen oder muss ich jedes einzeln deinstallieren?
<DukePyrolator> hat sich erledigt, hab es manuell deinstalliert
<kralle> sdx23 es geht nun ich habe nur bind-address in die dnsmasq.con geschrieben ^^
<kralle> und bind interfaces
<kralle> ^^
<Alasia> morgen, gibt es zufällig ein tool für die konsole das mir den aktuellen traffic einmalig ausgibt, nicht wie nload kontinuierlich und das ich dann auch per "watch -n ..." laufen lassen kann?
<Frickel> Alasia: vnstat
<coldjack> Hallo kann mir jemand helfen: Ich würde gerne über mein Handy surfen 
<coldjack> habe auch in ubuntu 10.10 alles eingestellt 
<coldjack> ich kann aber die  verbindung nicht auswählen, die wird im network manager nicht angezeigt
<coldjack> woran liegt das?
<koegs> als was wird das gerät denn eingebunden?
<coldjack> ja per bluetooth 
<Hesmon> coldjack: schon hier geschaut? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<coldjack> ja
<coldjack> und ich habe es soweit auch eingerichtet: Nur kann ich die Verbindung nicht auswählen
<coldjack> bluetooth-manger gibt mir die bestätigung das ich mit dem gerät verbunden bin
<Frickel> coldjack: dein provider lässt solche verbindungen auch zu?
<coldjack> ja o2 blue
<Judge> moin, moin :)
<koegs> coldjack: zeigt blueman denn auch nen DFU-Gerät an?
<coldjack> ja
<koegs> hm, dann muss ich leider passen, hab sowas noch nicht selber gemacht und habe keine Erfahrung damit
<coldjack> es steht auch dun connect to network manager
<coldjack> aber ich seh den eintrag einfach im network manager nicht
<paradroid> tach zusammen. 
<paradroid> habe hier eine frage zu einem noch nicht vorhandenen shell script. kennt sich einer damit aus der mir da weiterhelfen könnte ?
<coldjack> egal kauf ich mir nen internet stick
<coldjack> damit hat es sonst auch geklappt
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > paradroid 
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > paradroid 
<kubine>  paradroid: Frag nicht ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage - wenn jemand die Antwort kennt wird er sie dir nennen
<LetoThe2nd> paradroid: kein ungefragtes query bitte.
<paradroid>  mein problem ist das ich mir zich c64 demos heruntergeladen habe (sind so knappe 6000) und diese nun nach namen archivieren möchte.
<paradroid>  meine derzeitige lösung schaut so aus das ich mir einen ordner erstell mit dem name der Demo Group und dann alle demos (liegen als zip datei vor) in diesen ordner reinkopiere und entzippe.
<LetoThe2nd> paradroid: der support findet bitte ausschliesslich hier statt. so können alle was beitragen. ausserdem gelten ungefragte queries im IRC als ausgesprochen unhöflich.
<paradroid> sorry nochmal. kenn mich im irc wenich aus
<paradroid> meine frage wäre ob man das nicht mit einem script automatiesieren könnte
<koegs> kurze antwort: ja
<paradroid> und wenn ja ob es hier wohl eine(n) gibt der mir so etwas schreiben kann
<koegs> kurze antwort: glaube nicht
<koegs> selbst ist der mann
<LetoThe2nd> many will code for money, rarely one will do for free ;)
<deem> LetoThe2nd: nett :D
<paradroid> bis ich mich mit shell scripten vertraut gemacht hab kann ich die auch alle händisch entpacken und sortieren :(
<deem> paradroid: das ist gar kein so großeses voodoo. die bash wirst du immer wieder gebrauchen und wenn du dann schonmal so etwas gemacht hast, fällt dir vieles leichter
<LetoThe2nd> paradroid: wir geben dir gerne ein paar tips wie du dich einarbeiten kannst oder zu bestimmten teilen des problems. aber der IRC-support ist keine "ich will so ein script, schreibt mir das"-maschine.
<LetoThe2nd> paradroid: und wie demm schon sagt, es ist kein voodoo. unterteile dein problem in logische schritte und löse sie einen nach dem anderen.
<jamalaka> ist das_grosse_W das daswort?
<paradroid> dann wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrigbleiben. könnt ihr mir denn ein tip geben wo ich mich mit der bash vertrautmachen kann
<jamalaka> sieht nicht so aus, ok
<LetoThe2nd> paradroid: ich würde mal sagen z.b. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger
<paradroid> thx werde ich mir mal anschauen.
<LetoThe2nd> paradroid: oder auch http://www.bin-bash.de/scripts.php
<paradroid> hoffe mal das wird nicht alzu schwer für mich. denke aber das wenn ich auf stellenweise auf kleine probleme trete ich hier nochmal nachfragen darf.
<LetoThe2nd> paradroid: gerne, nur eben keine "ich will das, macht mir das wer"-fragen :)
<paradroid> habs kapiert :) .bb
<LetoThe2nd> paradroid: am besten einfach immer gleich möglichst detailliert fragen inkl. dem was du schon weisst und eventuell vorhandene code/ausgabefragmente in ein pastebin legen.
<LetoThe2nd> paradroid: dann kann sich jeder gleich ein bild machen ohne dass mann x-mal nachhaken muss.
<Aradiv> Hi, wie kann man gespeicherte WLAN Netzwerke aus dem NetworkManager löschen? (Ubuntu 11.10 + Gnome 3)
<paradroid> werde ich probieren. bin aber kein grosser erklärbär.
<koegs> Aradiv_: rechte Maustaste, Verbindungen bearbeiten
<Aradiv_> koegs: funktioniert nicht da versucht der da hin zu verbinden und sehe auch nur die netzwerke die hier sind.  Hab jetzt grade den Ordner /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections gefunden reicht es wenn ich da einfach die entsprechende Datei lösche?
<apollo13> kann ich in der shell alle pakete listen die aus einem ppa kommen?
<koegs> Aradiv_: wenn ich beim NM-Applet auf Verbindungen bearbeiten klicke und dort unter "Funknetzwerk" gucke, dann sehe ich dort alle Netze, mit dem sich der Rechner irgendwann verbunden hat
<apollo13> also im prinzip nen dpkg-get-selections + source url
<Aradiv_> koegs: unter unity oder gnome3?
<koegs> sollte sowohl als auch, weil beide NM-Applet nutzen
<Aradiv_> koegs: also unter gnome3 versucht der da sofort so verbinden
<koegs> rechte maustaste auf das Icon... dann im Kontext-Menü "Verbindungen bearbeiten"
<Aradiv_> zeigt unter gnome3 das selbe menü wie bei linksklick an
<Aradiv_> hab eben mal eine der Dateien aus /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections gelöscht
<Aradiv_> teste jetzt mal ob das schon funktioniert
<Aradiv> koegs: ok das löschen der entsprechenden Dateien dort löst das problem auch :-)
<koegs> ok, hab grad auch festgestellt, dass es in gnome3 in der tat etwas anders aussieht
<kralle> tag
<geser> apollo13: vielleicht geht es mit "apt-show-versions", ansonsten wirst du vermutlich selber scripten müssen
<apollo13> grr, danke mal gucken
<eberlein> quit
<kralle> dumme frage wie finde ich heraus ob 64 oder 32 bit ubuntu installiert ist
<dadrc> uname -a
<kralle> thx :)
<ppq> alternativ: getconf LONG_BIT
<dadrc> Besser zum Skripten geeignet
<Judge> uname -m
<Judge> aaah - hab das -a nicht gesehen ... ;D
<kralle> danke
<Judge> ist ja schon beantwortet :)
<kralle> :p
<xubuntu551> Moin Moin
<xubuntu551> hat jemand Erfahrung mit Xubuntu auf CF Card und Swap auf Festplatte? meine Notebbook hat eine sehr langsame platte....
<xubuntu551> denkbar wäre auf swappen auf SD Karte
<LetoThe2nd> xubuntu551: wenn tatsächlich das swap deine mühle bremst, ist das einzige was wirklich hilft mehr RAM.
<xubuntu551> 2,5 GB dann ist Schluss auf dem notebook
<xubuntu551> ich vermute eher, dass die Festpallte zulangsam ist... und eine 1,8" ZIF SSD ist mir zu teurer...daher dei Idee mit der CF Card im PCMCIA
<LetoThe2nd> xubuntu551: und BTW, auch eine "sehr langsame platte" ist mit sicherheit mindestens doppelst so schnell wie swap auf sd-karte ;)
<LetoThe2nd> xubuntu551: nicht zufällig btrfs?
<xubuntu551> LetoThe2nd bitte was?
<LetoThe2nd> xubuntu551: dein system läuft nicht zufällig auf btrfs, speziell das wo dein /home drauf liegt?
<LetoThe2nd> (also als dateisystem)
<xubuntu551> nee das ist ext4 oder so...
<apollo13> oder so… ist nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend ;)
<xubuntu551> (bin eher windows kenner und Linux "User"
<LetoThe2nd> xubuntu551: installier mal bitte das programm pastebinit
<xubuntu551> mehr oder weniger standartinstallation, ausser, dass ich die root auf die CF Karte lege
<xubuntu551> ok... dauert noch etwas... wa skann das?
<LetoThe2nd> xubuntu551: ist ein toller weg, um an ein paar verlässliche informationen zu kommen für uns :)
<xubuntu551> ok... ich meld mich gleich nochmal...
<kralle> ich habe eine frage pass eventuel nicht aber geht wine+itunes ? :-)
<LetoThe2nd> kralle: sowas findet man am besten auf appdb.winehq.org
<ppq> kralle: man kommt theoretisch auch ohne itunes aus, übrigens. es gibt diverse programme, um musik auf apple-geräte zu kriegen, guck mal im uu wiki, stichwort ipod oder so.
<ppq> ob und wie gut die funktionieren, kann ich nicht beurteilen
<bullgard4> kralle: Probier mal, wie weit die Ubuntu-Programme Banshee und Rhythmbox gefallen.
<kralle> ich will eigentlich ein richtiges itunes um auch iphone etc upzudaten
<kralle> :)
<blue2> hallo leute, ich möchte auf einen älteren win-rechner ubuntu installieren. kennt sich jemand mit den anforderungen aus?
<LetoThe2nd> blue2: google, 1st hit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<blue2> wenn ich 3 gb RAM habe, wie groß sollte dann meine SWAP-Partition sein?
<LetoThe2nd> blue2: depends. da gibts in etwa so viele meinungen wie user.
<blue2> früher hieß es SWAP = RAM-Größe
 * sash_ votes for 0
<Antiqua> blue2, früher hieß es ram x2 ;)
<sash_> Nee, es hieß ram * 2
<sash_> Genau.
<LetoThe2nd> blue2: siehst du was ich mein? ;)
<sash_> blue2: Aber was schon mal wichtig zu wissen ist: Willst du Ruhezustand (Schlafen auf Festplatte) nutzen?
<Antiqua> blue2, wenn du suspend benutzen willst, sollte der SWAP größer wie RAM sein
<sash_> Antiqua: Raus aus meinem Kopf! ;)
<LetoThe2nd> blue2: es gibt systeme die laufen wunderbar ohne swap, es gibt welche die brauchen recht viel. wenn suspend-to-disk haben willst, muss auf jeden fall dein ram+X ins swap passen.
<Antiqua> sash_, schreib mich nicht immer ab :)
<blue2> ja, ich möchte suspend to disk nutzen. bei 3 GB speicher also 4 GB SWAP?
<sash_> Joar, das hört sich gut an.
 * ppq fährt gut damit, swap genau so groß wie den ram zu machen
<ppq> geht aber nur gut, solange der ram nicht voll ausgelastet ist
<sash_> Was wie oft passiert?
<ppq> selten :)
<daemonarch2k4> mahlzeit allerseits!
<daemonarch2k4> kurze frage :
<daemonarch2k4> weiß jemand zufällig, ob man beim krusader beim umbenennen es so einstellen kann, das die dateiendung wie bei windows ausgeklammert wird?
<bullgard4> https://www.bsi.bund.de/ContentBSI/Themen/Cyber-Sicherheit/Empfehlungen/produktkonfiguration/BSI-E-CS-001.html_mod: "Nutzen Sie bei Adobe Reader die Version Adobe Reader X, da diese über zusätzliche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen wie eine "Sandbox" (engl. übersetzt: Sandkasten, d.h. diese Software ist vom Rest des Systems abgeschirmt) verfügt."  Hat der Document Viewer Evince 2.30.3 auch diese...
<bullgard4> ...zusätzlichen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen wie Adobe Reader X?
<sash_> bullgard4: Sein größtes Problem ist, dass er 90% der tollen Features des Adobe Readers gar nicht erst implementiert hat.
<bullgard4> sash_: Ah! -- Also das Paket »adobereader-deu« installieren?
<kralle> ohh xchat on ubuntu ^^
<sash_> Bin ich kein Fan von, bullgard4.
<bullgard4> sash_: Weshalb?
<sash_> Bloated, instabil, imho. Ich will nur pdfs lesen. Ich will keine embedded Videos und so.
<bullgard4> sash_: Aha.
<kralle> darf ich noch was fragen ? ich habe ubuntu mit wuby oder wie es heist installiert auf d: . wie kann ich nun c: mounten ? :) 
<bullgard4> daemonarch2k4: (Ich benutze kein Kubuntu.) Ich persönlich finde es eher als Vorteil, daß die Dateiendung immer angezeigt wird im Nautilus. Das gibt mir mehr Sicherheit. --  Du könntest mit mehr Chancen auch in #kubuntu-de Deine Frage stellen.
<Aison> tag :) ich habe in der fstab zwei nfs mounts drin
<Aison> wieso werden die erst einige zeit nach dem booten gemounted? kann ich irgendwie erreichen, dass der bootvorgang erst abgeschlossen ist, wenn die gemounted sind?
<daemonarch2k4> danke, habs schon gefunden - ich meinte eigentlich, das beim umbenennen die dateiendung ausgeklammert wird, war nur ein kästchen, was deaktiviert werden musste
<bullgard4> Aison: Ist das nicht eine reine Definitionsfrage? --  Ich glaube, Du solltest nicht die Mount-Reihenfolge von Dir aus zu ändern versuchen.
<kralle> darf ich noch was fragen ? ich habe ubuntu mit wuby oder wie es heist installiert auf d: . wie kann ich nun c: mounten ? :) 
<LetoThe2nd> kralle: wir habens gehört.
<daemonarch2k4> ich finde, krusader ist bisher der beste dateimanager, hab mich schon voll daran gewöhnt, und ich komm von windows
<kralle> oh sorry ich habe es nicht gesehen network lagt
<Aison>  bullgard4 das problem ist halt, dass X schon startet, obwohl noch nicht alle netzwerkverbindungen da sind
<bullgard4> Aison: Und ist das schlimm?
<LetoThe2nd> kralle: gleich ne warnung vorweg - wenns dich ubuntu nicht verschreckt hat jetzt beim ausprobieren, am besten gleich die wubi krankheit wieder loswerdenund richtig installieren. du wirst mittel- und wahrscheinlich sogar kurzfristig nur probleme damit haben.
<kralle> oh ? warum 
<LetoThe2nd> kralle: abgesehen davon - wenn du den explorer aufmachst, werden dir die platten nciht angezeigt?
<kralle> nur d:
<Aison> bullgard4, ja, da das X initscript sachen vom netzwerk holen will. Es ist ein system ohne eingabegeräte. Es ist rein zu anzeige von informationen
<Aison> bullgard4, naja, vieleicht muss ich nen upstart script erstellen oder so
<LetoThe2nd> kralle: weil z.b. wenn deine partition vollgelaufen ist, du sie nicht resizen kannst. zugriff von livemedien ist deutlich schwieriger. release-upgrades machen auch fast immer probleme. lauter so zeug.
<bullgard4> Aison: Ich ordne das für mich ein als "Sonderfall" und bin schon ruhig.
<kralle> ok dann werde ich es richtig installieren , per usb stick ist ok ?
<LetoThe2nd> kralle: noch dazu, wenn z.b. das umbegende ntfs macken hat, kriegst du auch dein ubuntu nicht mehr an den start. und datenrettung ist quasi unmöglich.
<LetoThe2nd> kralle: von usb oder cd ist völlig egal, hauptsache es liegt echt auf ner partition :)
<kralle> kann ich den eine neue part. machen ?
<LetoThe2nd> kralle: und für den fall dass du dafür umpartitionieren musst - mach vorher backups. you have been warned.
<kralle> oder muss ich komplett format machen
<bullgard4> kralle: Der Ubuntu-Installer kann auch eine neue Partition erstellen.
<LetoThe2nd> kralle: du kannst umpartitionieren. aber wie gesagt - bitte ausdrücklich nur NACH datensicherung aller betreffenden partitionen.
<kralle> ich habe selbst roots am laufen (richtige) nur habe ich sehr lange nichts gemacht ^^
<kralle> ich weiss also bescheid danke :)
<kralle> jo mache ich vielen dank 
<Aison> bullgard4 got it ;)
<dreamon> Habe gerade ein altes Ubuntu ausgegraben. (Festplatte) leider hab ich das root passwort nicht mehr im Kopf. Kann ich es rausknacken oder zurücksetzen?=
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ja.
<sash_> dreamon: Live-CD, chroot, passwort setzen.
<dreamon> Ok, LiveCD..  DAnke!
<hotte-> huhu :) bin ein alter neuling oder ein neuer ehemaliger user :) ich bräuchte ein wenig hilfe bei meinem neuen netbook (asus eee 1015pn) auf welches ich 11.10 installiert habe. Ich habe leider sehr schlechte performance und glaube, dass es an der grafik liegt. wäre toll, wenn ihr mich unterstützen könnt.
<ring0> hotte-, hast du mal den proprietären grafiktreiber ausprobiert?
<sysdef> hi hotte-, echt lange nicht gesehen :)
<hotte-> ring0, ich habe noch gar nichts gemacht, außer alles zu aktualisieren. ist also eine ganz frische install.
<sysdef> NVIDIA Ion? hat die kiste genug ram?
<hotte-> sysdef, servus :) oh ja, ne ewigkeit =) war ziemlich beeintrugt vom 7er und will nun mal schaun, was sich bei ubuntu getan hat. hmm 2gb
<hotte-> und ja, ion2 und intel 3250 oderso
<hotte-> wie geh ich denn jetzt am besten vor? also ich habe gelesen, dass es ein optimus noch nicht gibt, aber durch einen zweiten x server kann ich ja fast das gleiche erreichen
<sysdef> kann man im bios beeinflussen hab ich gehoert
<hotte-> nun komm ich aber mit der neuen oberfläche noch gar nicht zu recht :P und fühle mich etwas hilflos. bisher hatte ich immer nur eine grafikkarte mit linux zu bändigen, jetzt habe ich auch noch zwei..... wo sehe ich welche gerade aktiv ist? wo sehe ich welche bereits installiert ist? ohje es ist jahre her^^ 
<hotte-> hmm aber jedesmal im bios die grafik umzustellen, ist nicht so hübsch ^^
<sysdef> kernel-treiber die das handeln gibt es afaik noch nicht
<hotte-> jop, dazu gibt es aber einen wikieintrag. 
<hotte-> also zweiter xserver und dann kann ich die grafik umstellen
<hotte-> ich bräuchte erstmal hilfe bei der install der treiber.
<koegs> ich schmeiss mal den Link in den Raum: https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn
<sysdef> i see
<koegs> davon abgesehen ist da eine Atom-CPU drin, die kann halt nicht viel, ich würde über LXDE/Lubuntu oder XFCE/Xubuntu nachdenken
<sysdef> naja, di ist schon recht gut fuer nen netbook http://ark.intel.com/products/55637/Intel-Atom-Processor-N570-%281M-Cache-1_66-GHz%29
<sysdef> +e
<hotte-> hmmm thx für den link koegs
<hotte-> hmmm der dualcore atom 570 ist zu schwach für das aktuelle ubuntu?
<hotte-> uiui
<koegs> das kann man sehen wie man will, aber ich würde versuchen möglichst sparsam auf dem system zu arbeiten
<sysdef> ubuntu ist eher als windows ersatz fuer den desktop-bereich konzipiert. selbst µ$ nutzt idr. kein Win7 Pro auf netbooks
<sysdef> jupp, auch auf schnellen rechnern nutze ich lieber xfce weil es bei fetter HW richtig die wurst vom teller reisst
<kralle> oh das wollte ich noch fragen was ist besser fur ein netbook mit atom cpu ? welche disto  :)
<koegs> kralle: in nem ubuntu-channel empfehle ich lubuntu oder xubuntu, allgemein halt was mit LXDE, XFCE, Openbox, etc.
<hotte-> hmm
<hotte-> danke erstmal für die tipps :)
<kralle> hi hotte altes haus 
<kralle> ^^
<hotte-> hehe :) sers
<kralle> das erinnert mich an die werbung ^^
<butze> hey - habe mir eine neue maus gekauft, die ist nun aber viel zu schnell für 11.10 - selbst bei kleinster geschwindigkeit und geringster beschläunigung viel zu zappelig - wo kann man das besser einstellen?
<dAnjou> butze: wasn? triffste das einstellungen-menü mit der maus jetzt nicht?
<dAnjou> :D
<kralle> lol
<butze> dAnjou, ich hab ja noch ein touchpad - nee, würde ich auch so. reicht aber nicht - wie für den aufmerksamen leser oben zu entnehmen...
<dAnjou> butze: das war ein hinweis darauf, dass man das in den einstellungen findet
<bullgard4> butze: Ubuntu 10.04.3 GNOME: Menü System > Preferences > Mouse > (Mouse Preferences)
<butze> dAnjou, die Einstellungen hatte ich modifiziert - (zitat:  selbst bei kleinster geschwindigkeit und geringster beschläunigung viel zu zappelig)
<butze> Falls es irgenwann mal jemand in den Logs nachlesen will - hier findet sich die Lösung: http://patrickmylund.com/blog/lowering-gaming-mouse-sensitivity-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<thomas__> ich hab jetzt ziemlich blackmirror3 auf wine gespielt, performance super problemlos... nun hat sich vorher mal das system komplett aufgehangen und jetzt ruckelts plötzlich die ganze zeit extrem. das spiel hat 200% cpu auslastung plötzlich. woran kann das liegen und wie kann ich das evtl fixen? 
<deem> thomas__: ich glaube die wine jungs können dir da wesentlich besser helgen
<deem> helfen*
<thomas__> wollts mal erst hier versuchen
<thomas__> :)
<butze> thomas__, ich würde mal die config des spiels löschen
<thomas__> welche config meinst du butze? die spielinternen einstellungen oder die einstellungen für wine dafür?
<thomas__> und hat wine kein eigenes log? hab das solang nimmer benutzt.
<dadrc> Wine haut haufenweise Kram raus, wenn du es auf 'ner Konsole startest
<thomas__> ja, nur weiß ich nicht ob die fehlermeldungen normal sind oder eben nicht, weil ich mir das erst angesehen habe nachdems nimmer funktioniert :)
<kralle> join #xcode
<kralle> ups
<kralle> sry
<butze> thomas__, ich würde mit den spielinternen beginnen und wenn das nicht hilft die von wine - irgendwas muss sich ja verändert haben. 
<W8uiE5> deem: http://paste2.org/p/1896982
<thomas__> hab grad alles durchgecheckt, hat sich einfach nix verändert, jetz bin ich drauf und dran einen reboot zu probieren, wenns dann geht ärger ich mich. ;)
<thomas__> (wobei ich ja schon ultra begeistert bin dass das so gut mit dem radeon treiber läuft)
<butze> thomas__, hast du mal mit "sudo ps -A" geschaut ob noch irgendwo ein zombi-prozess rumgeistert?
<deem> W8uiE5: das sieht so schonmal richtig aus. hast du den firefox neugestartet nachdem du die pakete installiert hattest?
<W8uiE5> deem: ja, aber vielleicht hängst damit zusammen, das ich auch chatzilla zu machen muss. ich probier das gerade mal.
<deem> o_O
<W8uiE5> deem: und schon geht's. dank an dich und auch die anderen. (-:
<thomas__> butze: ja die zombies hab ich schon gekillt, keine besserung leider..
<thomas__> ich mach jetzt echt einfach mal nen reboot, komm gleich wieder
<thomas__> butze, klar, nach nem reboot läufts... so unerklärliche phänomene kotzen mich an. :)
<thomas__> wobei der konsolen output nun anders ist... offenbar hat er vorhin nicht soviel mit meinem opengl treiber anfangen können wie jetzt
<dAnjou> butze: ich dachte, das bezieht sich darauf wie du die maus bewegst
<dAnjou> klassisches missverständnis
<jokrebel> Alexander_33: Alle klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<hotte_> sysdef bist du da?
<deem> weiß zufällig jemand wie ich den exchange kalender in evolution integrieren kann? unter thunderbird kann ich direkt auf die exchange.asmx datei verlinken und es fragt einwandfrei den kalender ab. laut diversen foren soll exchange 2k10 kein webdav mehr können, aber das sieht mir sehr stark nach webdav aus. wenn ich nun aber caldav in evolution versuche zu konfigurieren sagt es mir immer, dass es eine legitimation erforder, die ich angeblich nicht ...
<deem> ... habe. der benutzername ist eingestellt und evolution fragt mich einfach nach keinem passwort
<jokrebel> deem: Vielleicht bereits falsch eingegeben und gespeichert im Schlüsselbund?
<deem> nope
<jokrebel> so schnell den kompletten Schlüsselbund überprüft? Respekt!
<deem> jokrebel: ich weiß, dass ich das passwort für den kalender noch nicht eingegeben habe. nur für imap und das ruft meine mails ab
<deem> hm.. ich frage mich grade, welchen schlüsselbund xfce überhaupt nutzt.
<deem> gibt es eine gui für den schlüsselbund unter xfce? da wo der starter für die gui laut wiki sein soll ist kein starter
<bunyip> seahorse
<deem> bunyip: danke =)
<bunyip> np
<deem> ich glaube einfach mal, dass evolution mit dem webformat des exchange kalenders nichts anfangen kann. wenn ich den schlüsselbund eintrag entferne. die konfiguration erneut vornehme und das passwort wieder eingebe erscheint weder eine fehlermeldung noch meine termina
<jokrebel> deem: Dann mach dies doch alles mal, wenn Du aus dem terminal gestartet hast. Vielleicht ist das ja gesprächiger.
<kralle> hier eine zeitreisender ^^
<kralle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tkn8bBK-fg
<k1l_> !offtopic > kralle 
<kubine>  kralle: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<kralle> oh sry :P
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Du willst mehr als 3 Zeilen posten? -> Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Du willst nur plaudern oder etwas mitteilen -> Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dreamon> sash_, chroot Methode. Glaube davon gibt es mehrere.. Welche müßte ich verwenden um das Passwort umzustellen? 
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Du willst mehr als 3 Zeilen posten? -> Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Du willst nur plaudern? -> Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dreamon> Hab nur Ubuntu installiert.. wie bekomm ich das grubmenu zu sehen, will in RecoveryMode
<jokrebel> dreamon: Sollte sich in dem Dir schon oft genannten Grub-Wiki finden lassen :-/
<dreamon> sry. Shift wars.. dachte ich wüßte es besser..
<h44z> hi, eine frage: wenn man beim aufsetzen des ubuntu server die geführte variante mit verschlüsselter lvm verwendet hat (für eine hdd, nur /boot unverschlüsselt und eine / partition) und dann anschließend /home auf eine 2te verschlüsselte (erst im nachhinein hinzugefügte) hdd auslagern möchte... was ist dort zu beachten?
<h44z> bzw wie sieht das im normalfall jetzt aus? so?: hdd -> lvm -> dm-crypt volumes? oder hdd -> crypt -> lvm ?
<g0twig> Hello
<g0twig> Ich mein Hallo ^^
<ring0> h44z, wenn du nur einmal nach einem passwort gefragt werden möchtest letzteres
<g0twig> hat einer interesse an einem global jam in umgebung von köln?
<g0twig> wegen dem zukünftigen release von 12.04
<k1l_> !offtopic > g0twig 
<kubine>  g0twig: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<h44z> und wie binde ich da eine 2te hdd ein? die wird ja dann sepperat verschlüsselt?
<ring0> h44z, meinem verständnis nach müsstest du die zweite platte auch dem lvm hinzufügen können. ich habe das aber in der konstellation noch nicht ausprobiert. vielleicht aber jemand anderes :)
<h44z> naja schon... aber dann sind doch die daten der zweiten hdd unverschlüsselt? außer ich gebe beim booten beide passwörter ein oder nicht?
<ring0> h44z, wenn du die zweite platte dem lvm hinzugefügt hast, ist die komplette lvm volume group mit dem dm-crypt passwort verschlüsselt
<ring0> h44z, wenn du natürlich root und home physisch getrennt haben möchtest, wäre die variante zweimal dm-crypt - lvm - hdd wohl am klügsten, bleibt das eingeben von zwei passwörtern. wenn man nur eine platte nutzt könnte man andererseits wohl auch auf lvm verzichten
<h44z> mhm stimmt... das mit dem lvm ist nur für den fall dass der speicher mal knapp wird ;)
<ring0> h44z, es schadet ja auch nicht lvm zu nutzen für den fall der speicherknappheit
<h44z> ist es unsicher eine schlüsseldatei für die /home hdd zu verwenden wenn diese schlüsseldatei auf der / hdd (somit ja verschlüsselt?) liegt?
<ring0> h44z, keine ahnung, ob das von der reihenfolge einfach so klappt ;)
<h44z> abgesehen davon, dass wenn die / partition entschlüsselt ist die /home partition auch gleich genkackt ist
<ring0> h44z, nimm doch einfach zwei gute passwörter und fertig
<h44z> ich möchte aber beim startup nur eines eingeben müssen
<ring0> h44z, habe ich nie getestet. probier es doch aus. kann dir da leider nicht mehr weiterhelfen
<h44z> okay danke
<ring0> h44z, gern
<jokrebel> W4R|Justus: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<koegs> h44z: wenn dur nur einmal ein passwort eingeben möchtest, kommst du um lvm nicht rum
<h44z> also ich hab es jtzt so gelöst: 2 verschiedene hdd jeweils mit luks verschlüsselt und dann darauf 2 verschiedene lvms erstellt. die 2hdd wird durch ein keyfile was auf der ersten hdd liegt entschlüsselt -> ich brauche nur noch ein passwort eingeben
<h44z> und es funktioniert auch so ;)
<koegs> etwas umständlicher, aber geht
<koegs> hatte aber auch "zwei hdds" überlesen
<h44z> ;) und ist das auch bestimmt sicher? oder kann man das keyfile irgendwo auslesen?
<koegs> im RAM vielleicht mit Coldfreeze :)
<h44z> xD aber da kann mein keyfile auch nichts dafür ;)
<juliux> h44z: hast du das keyfile irgendwo gesichert?
<h44z> nein, aber ich habe ein zusätzliches passwort
<ksk> moin
<koegs> moin ksk, was hat dich hierher verschlagen?
<Frickelpit> koegs: sein IRC-Client *scnr*
<Matze_> servus :) welches dateisystem eignet sich als boot partition?
<Matze_> und wie groß sollte sie sein?
<Frickelpit> Matze_: ext2/3/4, 200MB und gleich hagelt es 50 verschiedene meinungen dazu ;)
<Matze_> ok :) ja dann ext4 
<Matze_> noch jemand eine andere meinung?
<Matze_> xD
<Fuchs> ext2 
<Fuchs> ~ 200 MB 
<jokrebel> ext3 und 500MB :-)
<Matze_> da geht noch was?! :P
<Fuchs> nicht mounten lassen nachdem es nicht mehr benoetigt wird 
<Fuchs> wobei, ist ein Ubuntu. Mounten lassen, und ext3 
<Matze_> oki danke
<Matze_> und primär ja?
<DreamThief> das ist so ziemlich wurst.
<musca> ist nicht wichtig, wenn man grub eh im MBR installiert.
<Matze_> ok
<bananenkampf-de> habe gerade im forum über das paket os-probe gelesen, was nach installierten betriebssystemen sucht. gibt os-probe nur eine liste aus oder ändert es auch die grub konfiguration?
<k1l_> bananenkampf-de: ich würde sagen ja, aber genau sagts sicher die manpage :)
<k1l_> und die grub konfiguration änder das script in /etc/grub.d/ welches mit update-grub ausgelöst wird
<bananenkampf-de> danke k1l_, die manpage hat mir das jetzt auch bestätigt :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-08
<hotte-> nabend
<hotte-> =)
<beaver74> nabend hotte- 
<hotte-> hmm gibt es ne möglichkeit bei unity durch klick auf das icon, zwischen verschiedenen instanzen des programms zu wählen?
<hotte-> oder nur durch die windows taste?
<k1l> beim 2. klick kommt die auswahl
<hotte-> oh stimmt, vielen dank
<de_wwWolf> malhzeit 
<de_wwWolf> Sagt mal hat sich schon einerm mit den neuen APU's befasst?
<de_wwWolf> -m
<de_wwWolf> Wüsste gerne ob den AMD APU auch mit Geforce fehlerfrei arbeitet 
<de_wwWolf> :-) in kombination mit Ubuntu
<de_wwWolf> okey keine Erfahrungsberichte .... bis denn
<dAnjou> ganze achteinhalb minuten
<g0twig> jan77: morgen
<jan77> guten morgen!
<g0twig> wer nutzt 12.04 :D?
<koegs> g0twig: bitte in #ubuntu-de+1 oder für smalltalk #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<splashote> hi, ich habe ein netbook mit einer 12GB SSD. Ich würde nun Ubuntu auf einer großen Partition installieren und noch 500mb SWAP einrichten. Im Installationsdialog werden mir allerdings 2 Platten angezeigt (einmal 4gb und einmal 8gb) die ich nicht löschen und zusammenfügen kann. wie bekomme ich das hin? und was haltet ihr von der 500mb swap-partition? ist ein eeepc 901 mit 2gb ram.
<koegs> splashote: ich würde sagen, dann sind die nominellen 12GB physikalisch in 4GB und 8GB unterteilt
<splashote> koegs: ok. dann werd ich wohl 4gb als "/" nutzen und die 8gb als "/home"
<koegs> das wäre eine möglichkeit, alternative wäre LVM, was aber ein wenig komplizierter ist
<koegs> und zum swap, probier doch erstmal ohne swap, lässt sich immer noch nachträglich anlegen falls doch benötigt
<splashote> ok, dann lasse ich den swap erstmal weg. ist für meine freundin, da will ich keine experimente mit lvm o.ä. soll einfach laufen ;) und ich bin auch zu faul mich da jetzt reinzufuchsen
<splashote> koegs: eine google-suche hat deine vermutung bestätigt: 12GB of Flash-based storage (4GB onboard SSD and 8GB PCI-E mini card SSD)
<zeitsofa> mount zusammen 
<dadrc> mount /dev/zeitsofa /dev/channel
<dadrc> o0
<zeitsofa> :D
<TeXnicer_> Moin!
<TeXnicer_> Ich möchte gerade 10.11 installiere auf einem Notebook. Leider wird der intel wifi controler nicht  erkannt.
<TeXnicer_> bekks: Hallo?
<TeXnicer_> lspci sagt: 02:06.0 Intel... LAN 2100 ,,, 3B
<TeXnicer_> Ich habe das lange nicht gemacht, meine Idee wäre: firmware ziehen und dann rüberkopieren... dafür brauche ich aber hilfe
<TeXnicer_> Hallo?
<TeXnicer_> Ah, jetzt geht es, die Verbindung ist nur mäßig
<ktwo> das liegt aber wahrscheinlich ned unbedingt am system^^ oder is es unter windows arg besser?
<TeXinMeppen> Test
<TeXinMeppen> ktwo: hallo, der rechner (1,4Ghz) ist recht schmal..
<TeXinMeppen> aber im moment scheitere ich daran, wifi anzubekommen
<TeXinMeppen> die Firtzbox hat ne SSID mit "!" die nimmt die Konsole nicht
<ktwo> wie bist denn jetzt verbunden?
<dadrc> TeXinMeppen, wpa_supplicant? wicd?
<TeXinMeppen> wenn ich iwconfig wlan0 essid "FRITZ\! Box Fon WLAN 7270" nehme verbindet er nicht
<TeXinMeppen> ohne \! kommt Fehler
<TeXinMeppen> ktwo: anderer Rechner, Samsum
<ktwo> grundsätzlich würd ich die eh umbenennen, ist doch unhandlich so eine ssid
<TeXinMeppen> dadrc: also .... der eingebaute geht nicht an "Hardwareswitch" ist nur ein druckknopf .. und der stellt nicht an
<TeXinMeppen> die ssid kann ich nicht umbenennen, weil ich nichtmal mit nem kabel rankomme
<TeXinMeppen> aber wlan an sich geht wohl
<dadrc> Networkmanager ist keine Option? Der kommt damit klar
<ktwo> ich meinte weil du oben schreibst " jetzt geht es verbindung ist nur mäßig"
<TeXinMeppen> Also.. Fokus: Die M-Serie Amilo hat nen Drucktaster für Wifi ... und der ist disable, der erlaubt sogar nicht die PCMCIA - Zusatzkarte
<TeXinMeppen> Kann ich diesen Schalter softwaremäßig unter ubuntu setzen?
<keggy> irgendwer erfahrung mit mutt?
<jokrebel> kn0rki: Probleme mit der Verbindung?
<kn0rki> ja, arcor spinnt
<jokrebel> kn0rki: Magst uns dann bitte einstweilen aus dem Autojoin nehmen, bis Du das gefixt hast? Danke.
<hotte_> nabend
<TeXinMeppen> So liebe Leute...
<hotte-> =)
<hotte-> was gibts?
<TeXinMeppen> ktwo: MEIN Rechner ist jetzt mit nem Kabel am Router
<TeXinMeppen> der ZIELrechner verhält sich komisch
<TeXinMeppen> Kabelverbindung gesteckt
<TeXinMeppen> eth0 wird angezeigt
<TeXinMeppen> mein Vorgehen um ins Netz zu kommen:
<TeXinMeppen> ifconfig eth0 up
<TeXinMeppen> dhclient eth0
<TeXinMeppen> dhclient stockt aber, keine neue Zeile, keine Fehlermeldung
<TeXinMeppen> Kabel mehrfach überprüft, könnte es sein, das der stecker nicht aktiv ist?
<TeXnicer> Soo
<TeXnicer> Also... ganz neue Kiste...
<TeXnicer> Ubuntu-Laptop mit Kabel an Router, sollte nicht so schwer sein
<k1l_> welches ubuntu? welcher laptop?  warum nicht NM?
<TeXnicer> Ubuntu 10.11? Aktuell heute geladen ... ist live von der CD
<TeXnicer> Laptop: FSC Amilo M Serie 1,2 Ghz
<TeXnicer> NM: Ist Eingetragen IPv4 ... DHCP
<TeXnicer> Firefox verbindet aber nicht
<jokrebel> TeXnicer: Dein Punkt ist kaputt! (löst immer ein Enter aus)
<TeXnicer> jokrebel: was meinst du damit?
<TeXnicer> jokrebel: Ist das eine Rechtschreibbeschwerde? Kannst Du mich nicht verstehen, wenn ich am Satzende keinen Punkt (.) setze? Ok.
<TeXnicer> Besser?
<jokrebel> TeXnicer: Dass Du bitte weniger Enter und mehr sinnvolle Satzzeichen nutzen sollst, bitte.
<koegs> TeXnicer: gibt doch mal bitte mit eingestecktem Kabel die Ausgabe von "ifconfig -a" und "sudo dhclient eth0" in ein nopaste
<k1l_> TeXnicer: eigentlich sollte der NetworkManager das von alleine gerafft bekommen, wenn man das kabel einsteckt.
<koegs> !nopaste > TeXnicer 
<kubine>  TeXnicer: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<TeXnicer> Wie bekomme ich im GUI ne Konsole auf, ohne dass ich ALT+F1 nutzen muss?
<k1l_> TeXnicer: wintaste-drücken und terminal eintippen oder auswählen?
<TeXnicer> Ich kann nicht pasten, weil der betreffende Rechner nicht im Netz ist. Daher: eth0, eth1, eth0:avahi, lo (ipconfig -a) und #dhclient eth0 bringt keine ausgabe, sondern nur Cursor in der neuen Zeile
<koegs> notfalls per USB-STick weiterhelfen und das beide Befehle gar nix ausgeben halte ich für unwahrscheinlich (es heisst auch ifconfig und nicht ipconfig)
<TeXnicer> koegs: s.o. die Devices werden doch angezeigt
<TeXnicer> wow... der rechner ist langsam... jetzt kam was zur wintaste :) ... liegt hoffentlich am live-system
<TeXnicer> Was wäre denn Euer Vorgehen zum Anschluss an einen Router (bei meinem Notebook hat mein Vorgehen ja auch geklappt). Mein Vorgehen: Kabel rein. NM auf DHCP oder eben aus der Konsole: ifconfig eth0 up und dhclient eth0.
<k1l_> TeXnicer: du scheinst ja mehr als nur eth0 zu haben (warum auch ein nopaste wichtig wäre)
<k1l_> und bisher lief bei mir: einstecken und nicht rumfummeln am besten
<koegs> wenn du nix in /etc/network/interfaces rumgefummelt hast und der NM läuft, erübrigt sich auch ein ifconfig up und dhclient
<koegs> das wäre nur für uns interessantr
<TeXnicer> k1l_: Leider stellt er aber fest "Network not available". Daher bin ich erst in den NM und dann in die Konsole gegangen. Ich habe nicht in der interfaces rumgebastelt
<TeXnicer> Ich denke, dass ist ein Hardwarefehler... ich habe verschiedene Kabel getestet, verschiedene Ports, nur der eine TP von diesem einen Rechner will nicht
<koegs> wenn das Kabel eingesteckt ist, leuchten die LEDs am Netzwerk-Port? Und zeigt "ifconfig eth0" ein "UP RUNNING" an?
<TeXnicer> koegs teste ich sofort (ich brauche gerade ein paar minuten)
<TeXnicer> Der Netzwerkport hat keine LEDs :( 
<jokrebel> TeXnicer: Auch nicht am Switch/Router?
<TeXnicer> Soweit ich mich erinnere waren beide eths down
<TeXnicer> nein
<TeXnicer> Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7270 hat keine LEDs dran für die Tp-Ports. Beide zur Verfügung stehenden Kabel funktionieren, z.B. diese Verbindung ist ja mit Notebook zwei und Kabel zwei hergestellt
<TeXnicer> Ich gucke gleich mal ob UP BROADCAST RUNNING zu finden ist
<koegs> und was war mit meiner zweiten Frage?.... RUNNING ist der interessante Part, das ist das Software-Äquivalent zu einer leuchtenden LED
<TeXnicer> kommt asap
<TeXnicer> okay... Rechner ist neu gestartet. ifconfig bringt:  eth0 UP BROADCAST MULTICAST aber KEIN RUNNING
<TeXnicer> ping URL -> connect: Network ist not reachable. ping localhost geht
<koegs> was mich jetzt nicht wundert
<zeitsofa> :)
<koegs> kein RUNNING, kein IP, wie soll da ping funktionieren...
<TeXnicer> Wie gebe ich ihm die Sporen? 
<jokrebel> TeXnicer: IIRC kann man im Webfrontend der FritzBox sowas auch finden.
<TeXnicer> Das Kabel geht, der Port am Router geht, das habe ich doch alles mit diesem Rechner hier getestet. 
<koegs> TeXnicer: wenn du das Kabel als Problem ausschliessen kannst, dann würde ich dein Notebook als das Problem sehen und nicht Ubuntu
<TeXnicer> Okay. Das bestätigt meine These. Alternative: Wifi eingebaut zum laufen bringen oder CardBus-Karte LevelOne... daher installiere ich gerade Ubuntu auf die Festplatte
<TeXnicer> Wifi eingebaut hat das Problem, dass der Hardwareschalter kein AN/AUS-Schalter ist, sondern nur ein Taster. Und offensichtlich ist der nicht aktiv.
<jokrebel> TeXnicer: "offensichtlich" weil die zugehörige LED nicht reagiert?
<TeXnicer> koegs: Es sieht doch so aus, als wäre das Kabel nicht eingesteckt, oder? 
<TeXnicer> jokrebel: NM: Hardware ... disable    und LED-Anzeige rot/orange
<TeXnicer> Ich habe gerade im Handbuch geguckt... da steht nichtmal was von Farbe... also laut LED sogar an.
<jokrebel> TeXnicer: Paste doch mal ein "lsusb"
<TeXnicer> "installation des Grundsystems" ich versuche es parallel
<TeXnicer> pasten heißt über usb kopieren
<TeXnicer> momnt
<jokrebel> TeXnicer: Die LED würd ich erst mal nicht beachten. Die sagt ggf. auch falsches aus.
<TeXnicer> lsusb zeigt nur default, Optical Wheel Mouse und den Drucker an ... willst du lspci?
<jokrebel> …wenn das dann die WLAN-Karte zeigt, ja.
<TeXnicer> ETH 02:05.0 Ethernetcontroler: Broadcom Cooperation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01) 
<jokrebel> TeXnicer: Das ist aber die LAn-Karte
<TeXnicer> WLAN 02:06.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<TeXnicer> Ich hatte angefangen zu schreiben, bevor du nach wlan gefragt hast
<TeXnicer> Das ist ein Amil M-Serie 1,2Ghz mit ca. 580MB RAM, von 2004
<TeXnicer> *FSC Amilo
<kirsten> haaalllo! ich hab da mal n frage: könnte ich Ubuntu 12.04 jetzt auch schon auf meinem laptop installieren und würde mir dann ein automatisches update auf die finale version angeboten werden???
<jokrebel> TeXnicer: Was sagt ein "rfkill list"?
<kirsten> ups, was ist denn mit meiner tastatur los??? also: würde mir dann ein automatisches Update auf die Finale Version  angeboten werden???
<jokrebel> kirsten: Theoretisch möglich, Fragen zu kommenden Versionen aber besser in #ubuntu-de+1
<TeXnicer> jokrebel: rfkill list: 0:phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no; Hard blocked: yes.
<kirsten> ok, danke
<TeXnicer> Ich habe etwsas gefunden  fass0002 o.ä. module... 
<TeXnicer> aber das lief nicht
<jokrebel> TeXnicer: Versuch mal ein "sudo rfkill unblock all" und dann nochmal das von eben.
<chk> hiu
<chk> wie kann ich ein skript beim betreten des gui's (gnome) starten?
<sdx23> indem du es in den entsprechenden Autostart legst. Irgendwo unter Session/Sitzungsverwaltung zu finden.
<sdx23> Siehe auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<TeXnicer> jokrebel: status quo. 
<jokrebel> TeXnicer: Hörte ich früher auch gern …
<k1l_> also das wlan ist per hardwareschalter ausestellt.
<TeXnicer> jokrebel: Ich meine damit, auch ein unblock all, hat an blocked hard yes nichts geändert
<TeXnicer> status quo = es hat sich nichts verändert
<jokrebel> TeXnicer: Dann solltest Du mal im BIOS schaun und im Handbuch wie Du das Hardwaremäßig aktiviert bekommst.
<TeXnicer> BIOS dachte ich auch. Handbuch sagt: Drücke den Knopf. :(
<TeXnicer> XD ... BIOS hat default state Wifi at bootup
<TeXnicer> mal gucken..
<TeXnicer> ARGH ... wlan bleibt geblocked und Kabel ist nicht RUNNING...
<TeXnicer> Ich mache erstmal ne Teepause...
<TeXnicer> Weitere Ideen gerne per QRY oder highlicht
<TeXnicer> Danke erstmal soweit
<hotte-> ohh himmel, ****** und Zwirn
<hotte-> also das mit dem Trayicon von Skype ist ja spitze :(
<hotte-> Nutze 11.10 und such nun seit ner stunde eine lösung um mein skype aus dem tiefen des systems wieder hervor zu holen. hat jemand eine lösung für mich?
<jokrebel> Alt-TAB?
<hotte-> nope :( wird nicht aufgeführt
<hotte-> aber es läuft noch eine instanz, da beim neustart von skype die fehlermeldung kommt, dass noch eine aktiv ist
<hotte-> killall skype beendet skype und ich muss es neu starten. sobald ich es aber wieder minimiere komme ich nicht mehr dran, da es kein trayicon gibt
<jokrebel> hotte-: Welchen Desktop?
<hotte-> unity
<koegs> nur ein wink in die vielleicht richtige richtung:  http://www.howtogeek.com/68119/how-to-bring-app-icons-back-into-unitys-system-tray/
<dadrc> hotte-, hast du zufällig noch ein Skype von vor 11.10 installiert?
<hotte-> jop das hab ich gerade offen
<hotte-> ne ist neues skype
<dadrc> die 32-Bit-Version?
<jokrebel> hotte-: Und es ist weder im Panel noch im Launcher ein Skype-Icon owohl es noch läuft?
<hotte-> ich schau mal dieses howto scheint gut auszusehen
<hotte-> jokrebel, genau so schaut es aus^^ oder eben nicht :P da ist nix^^
<dadrc> Bei der alten stimmen nämlich die Dependencies nicht und es fehlt ein Lib um das Trayicon anzuzeigen
<hotte-> dadrc, ist alles frisch
<hotte-> und 64bit
<hotte-> ich schau mal eben durchs howto
<hotte-> mal schaun
<dadrc> Eigentlich sollte es in den 11.10 Repositories kein 64-Bit-Skype mehr geben
<hotte-> ist auch andere paketquelle
<hotte-> kann dir leider gerade nicht sagen welche.
<hotte-> ich muss mal eben reloggen
<hotte-> es geht :)
<jokrebel> hotte-: Na wenn es aus anderen Quellen stammt, dann frag besser die Betreuer dieser Quellen … oder nimm das aus den Ubuntu-Quellen.
<hotte-> es liegt nicht an skype sondern am unity panel
<hotte-> aber das howto hat geklappt, besten dank
<x3oo> hi, ich hätte gerne die möglichkeit an meinem notebook einen zweiten xserver zu starten und eine zusätzlich maus und tastatur um so mit meiner freundin gleichzeitig an eigenen sitzungen arbeiten zu können wenn sie mich besucht
<x3oo> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zwei_XServer
<jokrebel> kn0rki: Problem gefixt?
<x3oo> früher gabs mal von x ein programm womit ich einfach die peripherie mit den xservern verschalten konnte graka mouse keyboard etc...
<x3oo> wie mach ich das heute?
<x3oo> also einer arbeitet mit notebook, notebookdisplay, notebook touchpad und notebook keyboard, der andere mit externer peripherie...
<x3oo> sollte doch nicht sooooo schwer sein
<TeXnicer> So, ich bräuchte jetzt nochmal ein konzept wie ich fehlende Pakete in ein frisch installiertes System einspielen kann. Das Notebook hat keinen Internetanschluss. Ich kann mit einem anderen Notebook (dieses) ins netz und per USB daten übertragen. Der TP Port scheint kaputt. Wlan muss mit dem modul acerhk eingeschaltet werden. Ich brauche acerhk, build-essentials, ich habe nur die Install-CD....
<TeXnicer> ...Wie würdet Ihr vorgehen?
<TeXnicer> Ich lese mich auch gerne ein, wenn es dazu einen aktuellen Artikel gibt. 
<ppq> TeXnicer: installier den kram bei dir und kopier dir die pakete aus /var/cache/apt/archives rüber. muss natürlich die gleiche architektur sein. und die richtigen pakete. :)
<ppq> für abhängigkeitsinfos gibt es http://packages.ubuntu.com/paketname
<TeXnicer> ppq: hier ist debian5
<TeXnicer> sollte klappen
<ppq> TeXnicer: nein, dann lad die pakete manuell runter von packages.ubuntu.com
<ppq> debianpakete in ubuntu sind keine gute idee
<ppq> kannst du nicht per lan-kabel ins netz? das würde die sache erheblich vereinfachen
<TeXnicer> ppq: Der TP-Port scheint kaputt
<TeXnicer> Ich brauche die Pakete um Wlan zum Laufen zu bekommen
<TeXnicer> hm, kann das sein, dass der H/W Schalter auch eine PCMCIA-Karte blcoked?
<TeXnicer> jokrebel: Wenn ich ne PCMCIA WLAN Karte (ralink) reinschiebe, kommt bei rfkill  no:no, also ungeblocket. Der NM sagt aber: Für beide WLAN-Geräte "Funknetzwerke sind durch Hardware-Schalter deaktiviert"
<hotte-> huhu, was ist /kann der grund dafür sein, dass flash unter ubuntu 11.10 langsamer ist als unter windows? 
<k1l_> flash
<rumpe1> hotte-, adobes stiefmütterliches verhalten
<hotte-> hmm
<hotte-> kann man es durch die bestimmte browserwahl irgendwie tunen?
<hotte-> ich hab das gefühl, dass es nicht an meiner grafik liegt
<hotte-> habe sowohl mit als auch ohne ion2 die gleichen verzögerungen bei shakes&fidget (browsergame)
<hotte-> ihr sagt, dass es nur an flash liegt, bzw an der unterstützung für linux?
<hdp> Wie oben schon geschrieben steht: Es ist ein Flash-Problem.
<hotte-> dieses flashprob gibts bei windows nicht, also liegt es ja wohl am zusammenspiel flash - linux
<k1l_> hotte-: es liegt daran, dass adobe nicht die selbe optimierung für linux wie für windows gemacht hat. da können wir aber nichts dran änern, bedank dich bei adobe
<hotte-> ok, dass erklärt es doch sehr gut, danke
<hotte-> sind dennoch irgendwelche tweaks bekannt? 
<k1l_> ja, nicht flash nutzen
<hotte-> das zeigt mir dann aber keine youtube videos.
<k1l_> dann nimm html5
<hotte-> hmmm, muss ich mich erstmal einlesen. danke
<hotte-> k1l_, ich hab mich mal eben eingelesen.  Html5 wird aber Flashspiele so schnell nicht ersetzen und dafür bräuchte ich es natürlich.
<hotte-> danke dennoch für die hilfe
<k1l_> hotte-: wenn du flash brauchst, dann nimm flash. YT geht auch mit html5. alles weitere dann bei adobe beschweren
<k1l_> (oder bei den seiten, die flash einsetzen)
<TeXnicer> k1l_:  jokrebel  koegs  ... Vielen Dank!  [SOLVED] Also: (1) TP-Port hat Wackelkontakt - leider. (2) das modul wintron_btns  erlaubt die steuerung automatisch. Jetzt, wo einmal aktiviert.. ist er beim neustart auch online. Vielen Dank noch einmal für Eure Geduld!
<MB_SLK> Hallo zusammen… vielleicht kann mir jemand bei meinem WLAN-Problem helfen: kurz umschrieben: nach einem Router-Neustart oder Zwangstrennung verbindet sich ubuntu nicht mehr automatisch, sondern erst nach neustart. Ubuntu 11.10, Kernel 3.0.0-14-generic
<k1l_> welche karte? wlecher treiber?
<sash_> MB_SLK: Fehlerquelle für annähernd alles bzgl. WLAN ist gerne mixed WPA/WPA2-Encryption. Hast du die bei dir?
<k1l_> wie und womit ist das konfiguriert?
<MB_SLK> ok… karte ist BCM4311, keine verschlüsselung
<sash_> Keine Verschlüsselung macht man ja schon mal aus anderen naheliegenden Gründen nicht, normalerweise.
<MB_SLK> Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<MB_SLK> sash_: weil?
<sash_> Weil dann andere in dein WLAN können?
<MB_SLK> wenn sie die gleiche MAC haben wie meine WLAN-Karten… stimmt ;-)
<koegs> das ist ja nicht schwer herauszufinden und zu ändern
<sash_> MAC-Adressen-Kram ist kein vergleichbarer Schutz,
<sash_> Die Haupteigenschaft davon ist eine Verkomplizierung des eigenen Netzes.
<MB_SLK> koegs: wie willst du das rausfinden ohne vorher in meinem netz gewesen zu sein… leute, lasst uns nicht über die sicherheit meines WLAN-Netzes Diskutieren… ich suche nach lösungsansätzen
<sash_> Ok. Passiert das auch, wenn du die MAC-Adressenbeschränkung deaktivierst?
<MB_SLK> sash_: das hab ich noch nicht getestet… aber angenommen dann würde sich die karte verbinden wäre das ein fall den ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. soll ich meine "interfaces" mal posten?
<koegs> MB_SLK: einfach ein bisschen mitsniffen und schon krieg ich deinen unverschlüsselten netzverkehr und auch die MAC mit, aber gut
<MB_SLK> koegs: wo willst du sniffen wenn du nicht in meinem netzwerk bist… tststs…. 
<sash_> MB_SLK: Und nochmal zur Diskussion, wie sicher dein Netz ist: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAC-Filter#MAC-Spoofing
<koegs> das was sash_ linkte++
<MB_SLK> können wir die diskussion der netzsicherheit beiseite lassen, bitte? danke...
<sash_> MB_SLK: Nutzt du nicht den NetworkManager?
<musca> MB_SLK: hier das gesamte benötigte Knowhow: http://www.google.de/search?ie=UTF-8&q=spoof+MACfilter
<MB_SLK> sash_: konsole
<koegs> die "konsole" kann kein netzwerk verwalten
<sash_> Ok, WLAN manuell wäre mir zu aufwändig. Könntest du mit einer Live-CD testen, ob das auch passiert, wenn du ein "normales" Ubuntu "normal" mit deinem Netzwerk verbindest.
<MB_SLK> leider nein… das ubuntu läuft auf einem Apple-TV als Server
<sash_> Der NetworkManager macht nämlich son paar Sachen automagisch, das ist ganz fein. So seit… 2 Jahren ist der auch nicht mehr so buggy.
<sash_> Ahhh… ok…
<sash_> MB_SLK: Wäre das ne Alternative? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/NetworkManager_ohne_GUI#Installation
<sash_> Ich hab halt ein mal WLAN mit wpa_supplicant manuell gemacht und weiß seitdem, wieso ich das nicht will.
<MB_SLK> sash_: moment… schaue ich mir mal an...
<MB_SLK> suche gerad ob das teil als daemon im hintergrund läuft…. das wär ja notwendig
<MB_SLK> sash_: die konfiguration ist ja der hammer… access-point angeben als ASCII… lol
<sash_> MB_SLK: Statische IP musst du unter Umständen nicht einrcihten. Die meisten WLAN-Router können "statisches DHCP". Da trägst du die MAC-Adresse des Clients ein und er bekommt dann immer die IP, die du ihm auch da zuweist.
<sash_> Falls das noch ne Frage sein sollte.
<MB_SLK> sash_: ich meinte die angabe des ssid in der konfiguration… hab gerad mal im log nachgesehen was WLAN macht wenn ich den router neustarte. ergebnis: ieee80211 phy0: wlan1: No probe response from AP
<bananenkampf-de> hallo! ich möchte unter ubuntu 11.10 eine vm mit windows xp betreiber (virtualbox). ich kann aber die gasterweiterungen nicht herunterladen lassen, es kommt ein fehler beim download (datei nicht verfügbar). wie komme ich sonst an die gasterweiterungen?
<k1l_> bananenkampf-de: du musst die in der VM installieren
<MB_SLK> und : cfg80211: All devices are disconnected, going to restore regulatory settings - möchte mal wissen was regulatory settings sind
<sash_> MB_SLK: Passiert das denn auch mit anderen Clients?
<MB_SLK> nein… nur mit der ubuntu-kiste
<bananenkampf-de> k1l_, ich weiss, aber sobald ich diese einbinden möchte kommt, dass das image nicht gefunden werden kann
<MB_SLK> ansonsten läuft bei mir nur OS X
<sash_> Ok, hast du denn den NM schon eingerichtet und das passiert dann immer noch?
<koegs> MB_SLK: du hast immer noch nicht gesagt mit welchen tool du dich mit dem WLAN verbindest
<k1l_> bananenkampf-de: also ich hab einfach immer oben im VBOX menü auf guest additions geklickt und zack wurde das image erkannt.
<MB_SLK> koegs: das sind, soweit ich mich erinnere, die IW-Tools oder so… naja, wie verbindet sich so´ne kiste ohne GUI...
<bananenkampf-de> k1l_, das ging bislang auch bei mir immer. Erst kommt die Meldung, dass unter /usr/share/*** kein Image gefunden werden konnte und ob ich es herunterladen möchte. Wenn ich das versuche (auch die URL manuell im FF öffne) kann diese dort nicht gefunden werden :(
<k1l_> bananenkampf-de: sehr komisch
<ulrich> Ich nutze einen UMTS-Stick (Tchibo, d.h. o2). Kann man unter linux das aktuelle Guthaben abfragen?
<koegs> MB_SLK: ich möchte das du es mir sagst, schliesslich hast du es eingerichtet
<k1l_> ulrich: wie machst du das denn unter windows?
<koegs> ich nehme an du nutzt ein kommandozeilen-tool wie iwconfig und ich gehe weiterhin davon aus, dass genau diese tool nicht dafür sorgt, dass sich dein rechner automatisch wieder verbindet
<k1l_> ulrich: ich würde mal sagen: auf der webseite einloggen sollte doch funktionieren :)
<bananenkampf-de> k1l_ ja, das image soll irgendwo auf den oracle servern liegen... was soll man da erwarten? :D
<ppq> ulrich: nein. d.h., theoretisch schon, aber da muss man sich ein 'chat' skript basteln, was sehr kompliziert ist
<koegs> dafür brauchst du entweder einen daemon wie den network-manager oder ein eigenes skript was überprüft ob du verbunden bist und falls nicht eine verbindung aufbaut (siehe bash und cron)
<ulrich> k1l: da gibt es dann ein schönes buntes Programm, mit dem man SMS senden kann, sogar wohl telefonieren. Und eben auch das Guthaben abfragen.
<MB_SLK> koegs:  jo… das mit dem cron hab ich mir auch schon überlegt… 
<ppq> ulrich: liegt daran, dass solche sachen stark providerabhängig sind und die natürlich keine linux-tools rausgeben
<ulrich> k1l: ja, auf der website geht es natürlich. Ich hätte aber am liebsten eine Warnung, wenn das Guthaben zur Neige geht.
<ulrich> ppq: das sind ja schlechte Aussichten. Schade.
<bananenkampf-de> k1l_, just for information: i have to install the package virtualbox-guest-additions. it contains the iso which will be mounted
<bananenkampf-de> lol, jetzt habe ich englisch geschrieben... kommt davon wenn man in mehreren channels online ist :D
<MB_SLK> koegs: muss erstmal googlen wie ich in einem shell-script prüfe ob wlan da ist oder nicht ;-)
<koegs> MB_SLK: wieso selber scripten, wenn der NM das alles automagisch kann? aber gut, musst du selber wissen
<MB_SLK> koegs: naja… so ist es lediglich ein script… nicht mehr...
<k1l_> MB_SLK: geheimscripts supporten wir hier leider nicht.
<MB_SLK> k1l_: was verstehst du unter "geheimscripts" ?
<k1l_> MB_SLK: es wurde ja mehrfach gefragt, was du da wie benutzt, um es nachzuvollziehen, wo da das problem sitzt. dann gabs mehrfach den hinweis, dass das mit NM funktioniert. du redest ziemlich um den heissen brei rum, so kann man nur sehr schlecht helfen.
<MB_SLK> k1l_: das stimmt nicht so ganz… ich sagte das ich nicht mehr genau weiss was ich seinerzeit installiert habe um das WLAN gängig zu machen… siehe oben. und koegs war dem ganzen prinzipiell schon auf der Spur… WLAN und "geheimscripts"… aha… ;-)
<koegs> MB_SLK: nicht mehr zu wissen wie man so ein wichtige komponente konfiguriert hat ist natürlich nicht besonders praktisch
<koegs> damit wenigstens wir wissen wovon geredet wird, kannst du bite mal die komplette(!) ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" und "uname -a" in ein nopaste stellen?
<koegs> !nopaste > MB_SLK 
<kubine>  MB_SLK: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<MB_SLK> koegs: also da ich NM für konsole noch nicht kannte, bleibt glaube ich nicht mehr viel was man per apt installieren kann, oder?
<MB_SLK> koegs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405517/
<dreamon_> Kann man bei Virtualbox das man in Ubuntu am laufen hat, die echte Partition welche z.B. SDA1 ein Windows XP drauf hat starten?
<ppq> dreamon_: theoretisch ja. praktisch ist das problematisch, geht aber auch. es gibt da diverse how-tos zu im netz, musst ma gurgeln.
<bananenkampf-de> ich habe letztens was tolles gesehen. Der LiveLinux USB-Creator hat ein modifiziertes VBox an board was man auf einen linux-livestick kopieren kann. wenn man jetzt unterwegs an einem rechner mit windows ist, kann man darüber auf das live-ubuntu zugreifen
<bananenkampf-de> ist aber nicht ganz das was du suchst
<dreamon_> ppq, Ok. wenn du sagst es wäre machbar, dann such ich mal danach. Merci
<dreamon_> bananenkampf-de, verseh ich nicht so ganz. ;)
<bananenkampf-de> dreamon_, Wenn du dir einen Ubuntu Live-Stick erstellst und damit arbeitest (schule, fremde rechner etc.) und irgendwann mal nicht die gelegenheit hast, vom stick zu booten (mache ich bei meiner freundin, dort startet ubuntu nicht richtig) kann man das live-ubuntu in virtualbox starten :)
<dreamon> ok das macht sinn
<hotte-> jemand zufällig lightspark oder gnash am laufen, oder hat ein paar infos für mich?
<hotte-> wie gut funktionier lightspark? ist es damit möglich flashgames zu spielen?
<jokrebel> hotte-: Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lightspark
<hotte-> jop, schon gelesen^^ aus diesem grund frage ich j
<hotte-> a
<hotte-> klingt interessant, es steht aber leider nicht da, wie gut es flash zur zeit ersetzen kann. aus diesem grund hier die frage.
<jokrebel> hotte-: Hat da das vermutlich auch stark von der verwendeten Hardware abhängt, kann man da wohl eher kein aussagekräftiges Urteil formulieren. Du wirst ums ausprobieren nicht rumkommen.
<hotte-> ok, wäre dennoch schön, wenn sich jemand zu äußern könnte, der es schon getestet hat
<k1l_> die ganzen Flashgames sind eigentlich nur auf adobe flash gecodet
<hotte-> hmm und das heißt, dass lightspark oder gnash das nicht wiedergeben kann, oder das es wahrscheinlich schlechter läuft als unter flash?
<seere> hotte-: probiers doch aus und berichte hier und im Wiki? Offenbar hat diesen für *dich* wichtigen Test keiner der Anwesenden gemacht.
<jokrebel> .oO( was auch verwunderlich wäre wenn sich unter 173 anderen einer befindent, der mit selber Hardware genau das schon ausprobiert haätte )
<g0twig> hallo
<g0twig> hab problem bezüglich compiz, ich kriegs nicht hin dass compiz unity lädt...
<g0twig> nur als root
<g0twig> da klappt es
<g0twig> 'das'
<jokrebel> g0twig: Dann hast Du vermutlich nachhaltig die Rechte/Owner verbogen.
<k1l_> !wf > g0twig 
<kubine>  g0twig: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<dreamon> hab hier auf dem Tablet ubuntu 11.10 und gnome3 am laufen, heute noch skype installiert.. sobald ich mich anmelde verschwindet das Fenster und ich seh nichts mehr von Skype . Hat das schon mal jemand gehabt? google konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen
<bananenkampf-de> dreamon, welches tablet hast du? suche auch eins, was ubuntu unterstützt
<dreamon> bananenkampf-de, WeTab
<bananenkampf-de> dreamon, läuft es gut mit ubuntu? wie installiert man das? (einfach vom stick booten?)
<dreamon> bananenkampf-de, Ich hab das Original OS runtergeworfen. Das Bios neu geflasht. dann kann man von der internen SSD oder von SDkarte oder usb booten.
<dreamon> gnome3 finde ich am besten. Ist gut über Touch zu steuern. Aber es hat auch seine tücken.
<bananenkampf-de> ja, glaube auch das gnome3 auf dem touch verdammt gut läuft :) unity könnte ich mir später in einer stabileren version (mit den neuen HUDs oder so) auch gut vorstellen
<dreamon> Die touchtastatur ist etwas nervig. blendet sich nicht immer im richtigen moment ein. Skype mag mich auch nicht.. weiss der deibel
<dreamon> twofing ist super fürs Tablet
<bananenkampf-de> skype hat in der linux-version noch diese richtig schön kleinen symbole :D schön mit den wurstfingern drauf touchen
<LupusE> hi
<bananenkampf-de> hoo
<iyok> hey bekks :) u remember me? ich hatte das problem mit der graka und der auslösung vor ein paar tagen
<iyok> ich habe das problem lokalisiert
<iyok> jedoch noch nicht vollständig gelöst. es lag am vga-kabel. habe ein anderes genommen und nun habe ich die volle auflösung
<iyok> wieso ging es aber vorher?
<iyok> mit der anderen graka?
<iyok> spielt schirmung bei vga-kabeln eine große rolle? gibt es da unterschiede?
<bekks> Ja. Ja.
<bekks> Moment. Korrekte Antwort:
<bekks> Nein. Weiß ich nicht. Weiß ich nicht. Ja. Ja.
<iyok> okay welches nehme ich dann
<iyok> das aktuelle ist zu kurz
<iyok> http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/275-7469127-2250034?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=vga+kabel&x=0&y=0#/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85Z%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=vga+kabel+5m+schirmung&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Avga+kabel+5m+schirmung
<bekks> Dann nimmst Du ein anderes, dass a) nicht kaputt ist und b) lang genug ist.
<iyok> es ist nicht kaputt
<iyok> es ging mit der alten graka
<bekks> Wie auch immer. Du brauchst wohl ein anderes Kabel.
<iyok> ja genau das ist mein problem. ich möchte eins das 5m lang ist und das ordentlich funktioniert
<iyok> mein pc steht normalerweise in einem anderen raum damit ich hier das brummen der lüfter und das klacken der festplatten nicht höre
<leszek_> hi
<jokrebel> 5 Meter VGA Kabel und dann auch noch fehlerfrei funktionieren ist wohl fast immer ein Problem - (aber kein Ubuntu-Problem)
<LetoThe2nd> iyok: ist ja alles schön und recht. aber fakt ist: vga-kabel sind qualitativ stark unterschiedlich. bei höheren auflösungen und der länge sollte dich da gar nichts wundern. wenns schon unbedingt analog sein muss, besser 5x BNC kabel verwenden, da die deutlich besser geschirmt sind. oder halt einfach auf gut glück ein paar kabel kaufen und ausprobieren respektive zurückschicken. details zu der diskussion sind dann in #ubuntu-de-offtopic herz
<jokrebel> +lich willkommen <g>
<iyok> LetoThe2nd, okay dachte vielleicht hat jemand erfahrung damit hier. ich hab nur eine onboard-karte (externe war nur geliehen) und die hat leider nur vga
<iyok> mir reicht das auch völlig
<iyok> trotzdem vielen dank
<Hootch> Abend
<Hootch> gibt es unter unity auch eine tastenkombi um alle fenster in eine gesamtübersicht zu bringen (expose; kachelansicht) von einer arbeitfläche?
<Fuchs> Hootch: wenn Du in ccsm eine definierst: sicher
<Hootch> ehh .. wth ist ccsm? :)
<Hootch> ja compiz manager hab ich 
<Fuchs> das ist ccsm 
<Fuchs> compizconfig-settings-manager
<Fuchs> der Befehl dazu lautet ccsm 
<Hootch> Fuchs: und wie/wo stell ich die kachelfunktion wie beim mac (f8) ein?
<Fuchs> Hootch: koennte ich auswaendig nicht sagen, aber es hat links eine Suchfunktion 
<Fuchs> gibt ein Plugin fuer Expose, in den Einstellungen davon kann man Tastenkuerzel festlegen
<jokrebel> .oO( OS-X installieren? )
<Hootch> Fuchs: expose zeigt doch nur die arbeitsflächen und die fenster darauf
<x3oo> hi, ich möchte die möglichkeit haben, auf meinem notebook einen zweiten xserver zu starten und dem eine zweite tastat und zweite maus und zweiten bildschirm zuzuordnen, weiß jemand wie das geht?
<x3oo> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zwei_XServer
<Hootch> Fuchs: wenn ich unter gnome3 das icondock öffne werden die fenster auch gekachelt von der aktuellen arbeitsfläche
<Hootch> Fuchs: Oder macht dies auch expose?
<Fuchs> Hootch: und compiz kann das auch, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe 
<Fuchs> Hootch: compiz nennt es anders 
<Fuchs> Fenster skalieren oder so 
<Fuchs> ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass Apple den exposé Begriff dafuer patentiert hat. Aber Du solltest es finden. 
<x3oo> Ist es das Serverlayout was ich ändern muss? (suche nen stichwort zum googlen)
<leszek> begriffe kann man patentieren ? Was für eine kranke welt
<Fuchs> x3oo: Du kannst mehrere Displays definieren, und pro Display ein paar InputDevices. 
<skuzzlebutt> hallöochen, ich habe gerade versucht eine EXT4-Partition zu vergrößern.. alles schön und gut, der Prozess dauert ja bekanntlich etwas länger wen Daten auf der Partition sind. Während der Vergrößerung (Daten wurden laut Gpartet verschoben) habe ich ausversehen das Terminal-Fenster von Gparted geschlossen und damit auch gparted. Jetzt zeigt mir gparted eine Fehlermeldung an. Was sollte ich tun um Datenverlust zu vermeiden?
<x3oo> Fuchs: früher gabs mal bei debian woody oder so, ein programm mit dem man das mit ner gui machen kann
<Fuchs> skuzzlebutt: meine erste Idee waere es, mittels dd eine Kopie der Platte auf eine andere zu machen, die genug Platz hat 
<jokrebel> x3oo: Versuchst Du da grade aus einem Rechner zwei zu machen?
<Fuchs> x3oo: ja, da sich heute X leider / zum glueck automagisch konfiguriert, ist das leider alles etwas veraltet 
<x3oo> jokrebel: ja quasi, ich suche nach einer möglichkeit, damit ich mit meiner freundin gemeinsam an zwei sitzungen arbeiten können wenn sie mich besucht
<x3oo> also es sollte umschaltbar sein zwischen normalem verhalten und 2workstations...
<x3oo> deswegen hab ich an die gui gedacht
<skuzzlebutt> Fuchs: Ja das werde ich auf jeden fall tun. gibt es so etwas wie chkdsk unter linux, was ich dann im nächsten Schritt tun könnte?
<Fuchs> skuzzlebutt: es gibt fsck, ja 
<bekks> skuzzlebutt: Für welches Dateisystem genau?
<skuzzlebutt> ext4
<bekks> fsck.ext4
<Fuchs> skuzzlebutt: die Partition darf dazu nicht eingehaengt (gemountet) sein. Sie einzuhaengen waere im Moment aber eh das duemmste
<x3oo> Fuchs: ich mach das dann aber in der xorg.conf?
<Fuchs> x3oo: sollte gehen, ja 
<skuzzlebutt> meine jeztige Fehlermeldung lautet: "Journal superblock magic number invalid!"
<Fuchs> x3oo: ggf. musst Du aber noch neumodische Dinge wie das automatische Einbinden von Eingabegeraeten ausknipsen 
<x3oo> Fuchs: ja gut
<jokrebel> x3oo: Dann hast Du da zwei Monitorer mit 2 X-Sessions. Dann musst Du noch 2 Mäuse und 2 Tastaturen realisieren. Wär da ein Thin-Client nicht einfacher?
<x3oo> 2 mäuse und 2 tastas, geht doch über die einstellung des serverlayouts im xorg.conf
<LetoThe2nd> nene, das geht nicht ganz so einfach. da gabs doch was, wie hiess das noch... google mal nach "multiseat"
<skuzzlebutt> fuchs: warum sollte ich die platte nicht einbinden?
<LetoThe2nd> ich glaub das war das buzzword
<x3oo> geil danke LetoThe2nd 
<Fuchs> skuzzlebutt: weil das die Chance auf Datenverlust hoechstens erhoeht
<LetoThe2nd> punkt 1 auf der tagesordnung sollte sowieso jetzt uneingeschränkt ein dd_rescue sein :)
<skuzzlebutt> fuchs: wenn ich mit data die partition(?) per dd kopiert habe, wie sollte ich dann weiter machen?
<Fuchs> skuzzlebutt: wird Dir leider jemand anders sagen muessen, ich bin nun kurz weg
<LetoThe2nd> tendenziell einfach das übliche: photorec und konsorten. dazu viel hoffnung, gebete und vielleicht kleinere opfergaben.
<LetoThe2nd> oder wenn hoffnung/verzweiflung grösser sind - fsck, vorerstmal natürlich nur readonly.
<skuzzlebutt> LetoThe2nd: danke für die hilfe.. ich wollte gerade die partition vergrößern (von 20gb auf 60gb) und während er die daten verschoben hat, wurde gparted beendet
<LetoThe2nd> skuzzlebutt: hab ich gelesen, ändert nichts an meiner aussage. :)
<skuzzlebutt> LetoThe2nd ja gut dann werde ich mal fsck ranlassen ;)
<skuzzlebutt> LetoThe2nd fsck sagt mir "SuperBlock hat ein defektes Journal (Inode 8) Bereinigen? ja nein?"
<skuzzlebutt> LetoThe2nd machen oder?
<LetoThe2nd> skuzzlebutt: wenn du ein dd-backup hast, ja. ansonsten verweigere ich jede aussage.
<skuzzlebutt> LetoThe2nd zählt auch ein true-image-image? :)
<LetoThe2nd> skuzzlebutt: keine aussage.
<skuzzlebutt> LetoThe2nd mal anders gefragt, kann man per dd auch ein image auf eine bestehende ntfs-partition erstellen?
<LetoThe2nd> skuzzlebutt: ein dd-image ist nur ne datei. nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
<skuzzlebutt> Das Image hat dann die gleiche größe wie die partition?
<tessarakt> ja
<skuzzlebutt> also, vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Bemühungen, werde das ganze auf morgen verschieben. Gute Nacht
<x3oo> mmh habs hiermit versucht, mäuse werden richtig erkannt, auflösung von display2 nicht
<x3oo> http://code.google.com/p/multiseat-wizard-bicefalo/
<x3oo> und es ist halt für ubuntu 11.04...
<x3oo> aber die haben dort nen spanische keyboardlayout etc... 
<x3oo> gruzel
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-09
<Wedelwolf> :q!
<Wedelwolf> fc
<ben1u> Tach, wie kann es sein, dass eine Prüfung mit badblocks im w Modus einmal defekte Blöcke anzeigte und jetzt mit der selben Platte nach 2x prüfen kommt nix mehr?
<jokrebel> ben1u: Da stehen ein bisschen Hintergrundinfos: http://www.finnchristiansen.de/?p=404/
<jokrebel> ben1u: Ansonsten auch vielleicht noch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung
<ben1u> jokrebel: die beiden Links kenne ich schon und meine Frage ist dennoch offen
<ben1u> wird das Remapping nach der aufsetzen einer neuen Partitionstabelle durchgeführt oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?
<ben1u> es handelt sich um eine externe USB Festplatte mit 2,5" und 500GB
<micha_> Hallo, folgendes Problem. Ich bin Lehrer und meine Schüler haben Netbooks mit nem Windows drauf. Ich darf auf die Geräte kein Linux spielen:-( jetzt möchte ich USB Sticks kaufen, so dass meine Schüler die USB Sticks in die Netbooks stecken und ein Ubuntu starten. Dazu 3 Fragen 1. Wie groß sollte so ein USB Stick mindestens sein? 2. Welche Distribution sollte ich wählren, damit die Rechner möglichst schnell hoch fahren (Die Sc
<micha_> liebre office schreiben. ? 3. wie installiere ich das Ubuntu auf den Stick, damit über den USB-Stick Ubuntu gestartet wird?
<dadrc> micha_, dein erster Absatz war etwas abgeschnitten
<dadrc> Zur Installation: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<dadrc> Größe der USB-Sticks: 2GB sollten eigentlich reichen, wenn die Schüler nicht so viele Daten speichern müssen
<micha_> ich konnte leider nicht mehr eintippen :-(  ich habe gerade einen Eintrag im Forum verfasst: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-fuer-die-schule-aufm-stick/
<dadrc> und als distro... beim booten nehmen die sich nicht so viel, aber auf netbooks würd ich eher zu x- oder lubuntu greifen
<micha_> ok, dann werde ich wohl xubuntu nehmen
<micha_> ok, alle Fragen beantwortet. Danke!
<ghostoverload> moin zusammen
<ghostoverload> ich habe eine IP Cam, die ich 180 Grad steuern kann,  gibt es eine möglichkeit dies mit einer art motion detect zu steuern?  dasl also wen der im rechten rand eine wewegung bemerkt, er dan automatisch nach rechts steuert?
<captain> kann man ausm live-system hearaus einen treiber im installierte system installeiren?
<sdx23> captain: Kann man, ist aber in den wenigsten Fällen sinnvoll.
<captain> und kann man bei bluetooth ein hinzugefügtes gerät irgendiwe wieder entfernen, wenn man die einstellungen nciht öffnen kann?
<sdx23> "bei bluetooth"? Erzähl doch mal, was konkret das Problem ist.
<dadrc> ghostoverload, ja, aber ich glaube, da gibt es nichts fertiges für
<captain> also ich hab noch kein internet weil mir der wlan treiber fehlt, also wollt ich erst übers handy via bluetooth mir den treiber runterladen, allerdings funktioniert das nciht und im bluetooth-applet kann ich dir einstellungen cniht öffnen
<sdx23> das Handy per Kabel anzuschließen, wäre imho die wesentlich einfachere Möglichkeit. Ansonsten eben den Wlan-Treiber per USB-Stick herkopieren.
<captain> hab ich beides nciht, im live-system funktioniert es ja, ich wollte jetzt einfach in den bluetooth einstellungen, das gerät wieder entfernen und nochmal probieren
<captain> wo krieg ich denn den treiber her und wie installier ich den manuell?
<sdx23> Das kommt auf den Chipsatz an.
<sdx23> Den kriegst du mittels lsusb bzw. lspci raus, dort nacht "Ethernet" oder "Network" Ausschau halten.
<captain> das müsste der broadcom-sta-wlan-treiber sein
<sdx23> Also das da http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<captain> genau, kann ich den runterladen und manuell installieren?
<sdx23> Je nachdem, was die beiden da gelisteten Pakete tun, bzw. was sie noch für Abhängigkeiten haben.
<sdx23> Wenn das wenige sind, kannst du die Pakete einzeln herunterladen und dann per dpkg -i installieren.
<sdx23> Ansonsten eben doch chrooten, wie das geht, steht im grub-Artikel im Wiki.
<captain> ok, vielen dank erstmal
<natoka> hi
<natoka> gibt es eine moeglichkeit /etc/init.d/networking zu debuggen?
<geser> inwiefern debuggen? du kannst es mit sh -x laufen lassen um zu sehen was alles aufgerufen wird (mit welchen Parametern)
<natoka> naja irgendwie habe ich das problem, dass ich im interfaces file aliase definieren kann was ich will, und diese nicht definiert werden bei start/stop
<natoka> und ja ich aktiviere diese auch mit auto eth0:0 ...
<natoka> siehe http://pastebin.com/h0N97tsc (/etc/network/interfaces)
<geser> ein "ifup eth0:0" funktioniert?
<ben1u> mit welchem Tool kann ich überprüfen ob meine USB Festplatte einen Remapping drauf hat?
<ben1u> also ob schon defekte Blöcke remappt wurden..
<natoka> nein, da kommt die meldung: ifup: interface eth0:0 already configured
<natoka> manuell kann ich aber eth0:0 definieren ...
<geser> natoka: welches Ubuntu hast du?
<natoka> ein ifdown eth0:0 nimmt mir eth0 komplett down ...
<natoka> geser: lsb release output: http://pastebin.com/cUNQhSM2
<k1l_> ben1u: smart auslesen, wenn der controller des gehäuses das unterstützt
<k1l_> ben1u: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<ben1u> k1l_: ich glaube per Smart geht das nicht
<ben1u> habe ich schon mal früher probiert und es ging nicht
<geser> natoka: nächste Frage: welche Paketversion hat "ifupdown"? (siehe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/876829; es sollte aber kürzlich per SRU beseitigt worden sein)
<natoka> geser: ok, danke habe ich auch gerade bemerkt ... (slap me with a trout)
<ben1u> okay geht doch mit GSmartControl
<ben1u> ich mache jetzt ein extended Self-Test
<pog> ich hab irgendwo ein Hinweis auf einen Behle socket -s bekommen, nur scheint bei mir dieser befehle nicht vorhanden.
<pog> (bin immer noch an Xdebug, und versuche den Sockets auf die Spur zu kommen)
<k1l_> !wf > pog 
<kubine>  pog: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<pog> kubine: also wie kann ich z.B. XDebug veranlassen, was ins log zu schreiben. Ich war bis anhin unfaehig, zu testen, ob XDebug korrekt installiert ist.
<pog> werde diese Frage in der php Gruppe stellen.
<kralle|brb> hallo
<kralle|brb> :)
<k1l_> !away > kralle 
<kubine>  kralle: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<kralle> ja nee ist klar
<deem> krallw|brb: das war schon ernst gemeint
<krallw|brb> leck mich am arsch .|. 
<krallw|brb> :)
<k1l_> krallw|brb: halte dich bitte an regeln die für alle gelten: siehe Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln
<kralle> ich sagte doch leck mich am ARSCH  .|.
<Judge> Nett ...
<skorpz> Hey.Mein Lüfter(ich schätze der CPU Lüfter) Dreht die ganze Zeit hoch und wieder runter.Also man hört so ein Ansteigenden Ton der immer lauter wird und dann wieder leiser.Und das die ganze Zeit.Kann man da irgendwas vom System her machen?Linux Kubuntu 11.10 64bit
<dAnjou> skorpz: hinweis am rande: nach satzzeichen folgen leerzeichen
<Paddy> skorpz, da werden irgenwelche Prozesse im Hintergrund laufen. Lass doch mal in einem Terminalfenster "top" mitlaufen. Dann siehst Du welche Prozesse die Last verursachen.
<Paddy> meist sind das irgendwelche Indexer oder das Packet-Management
<Paddy> skorpz, weitere Möglichkeit: wann hast Du das letzte Mal den Staub aus dem Rechner geblasen?
<k1l_> ich würde erstmal gucken, ob da nicht nen bios update zur hand ist. weil am besten übernimmt nämlich das bios selber die steuerung. dann kann man sich in die steuerung einschalten wenn es nicht hilft. aber da ist die chance groß, dass man da was verbockt.
<Paddy> ein Bios-Update habe ich vor Jahren ein einziges Mal gemacht und mir dabei das Motherboard zerschossen. Das tue ich nie wieder
<k1l_> Paddy: aber ohne ahnung an der lüfterregelung rumfummeln ist wesentlich gefährlicher
<Paddy> Staub rausblasen und Indexer abschalten hilft schon viel. So war es wenigstens bei mir. Wer braucht schon Indexer? ;-)
<k1l_> Paddy: ich hab schon zig bios geupdatet ohne probleme. dann steht es jetzt 1:1 ? :)  zudem sollte der indexer nach kurzer zeit durch sein und somit das "problem"  damit auch gelöst sein
<Paddy> k1l, vielleicht sollte skorpz mal definieren, was er unter "die ganze Zeit" versteht. Ein mehrmaliges Auftreten während einer 8-Stunden-Session ist nämlich auch "die ganze Zeit".
<Paddy> k1l, was mich damals bei dem gewissen Bios-Update irritierte, war die Tatsache, dass ich alles korrekt nach Anleitung gemacht hatte und auch alle Systemmeldungen der Anleitung entsprachen. Nur nach dem Neustart war der Rechner tot.
<NTQ> wenn ich im april mein Ubtuntu 10.04 LTS auf 12.04 LTS upgrade, krieg ich dann auch Unity? Und falls ja, was passiert dann mit meinen ganzen schönen Startern, die ich mir in meine Panels gelegt hab? Alles weg?
<NTQ> Und als Zusatzfrage: Wie kann ich bei meinem schönen alten Gnome bleiben?
<k1l_> ja, das alte gnome2 gibts nicht mehr. da darf man sich aber bei gnome bedanken
<dAnjou> NTQ: 1. gar nicht 2. ist das auch keine gute idee
<NTQ> aber unity find ich zum kotzen. ich hab doch kein netbook
<dAnjou> NTQ: du musst deinen desktop wohl oder über neu gestalten .. sieh es als chance
<dAnjou> NTQ: es gibt projekte, die das gnome2 konzept fortsetzen
<NTQ> dann wechsel ich ja lieber in die linux mint gemeinde. die stehen ja auch eher noch auf das alte design
<NTQ> ;)
<k1l_> NTQ: 1. ich finde deine aussage zum kotzen. aber das gehört genauso wenig hier her. 2. kannst du dir mal xfce oder lubuntu angucken. oder andere alternativen, die dir ubuntu in den paketquellen anbietet
<apollo13> nur funktioniert dort nix
<NTQ> k1l_: tut mir leid. das war weniger böse gemeint als es vielleicht klang. deswegen auch der ;) smiley
<ring0> NTQ, es gbit auch noch extensions.gnome.org dort kannst du dir einiges an gewohntem design zurückholen
<NTQ> ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich unity bisher auch nur bei freunden mal kurz getestet hatte und ich fand es sehr unintuitiv
<NTQ> ich brauche eben meine taskleiste mit vorschaubildern beim drüberfahren und meine ganzen kleinen starter im panel, dann noch die cpu-, speicher- und netzwerkauslastung und ich bin fast glücklich. kann man das nicht mit unity auch machen?
<koegs> ja
<k1l_> NTQ: gnome2 ist alles andere als intuitiv. verwechsel jahrelanges auswendiglernen der mauswege nicht mit intuition :/
<NTQ> ring0: das klingt schonmal gut
<k1l_> starter im panel braucht man nicht, da man die starter ja im starter hat. systemüberwachungs indicator hab ich hier auch in unity
<k1l_> am besten testest du wohl erstmal unity, vlt ist es ja doch besser als deine generelle abneigung?
<x11> hey
<x11> wie kann ich denn ein mittels sshfs eingebundenes fs wieder trennen?
<NTQ> k1l_: klar, generell sag ich nicht nein zu etwas, was ich nicht getestet hab. ich ich lese fast überall nur nachteile
<koegs> x11: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FUSE/sshfs
<apollo13> x11: fusermount -u
<k1l_> NTQ: klar, die mint-mafia ist da sehr erfolgreich im FUD verbreiten
<x11> danke
<ring0> NTQ, falls dir unity nicht zu sagen sollte, probier doch noch die gnome-shell
<NTQ> ja, danke. bevor ich ein upgrade mache, mache ich erstmal noch mit dd ein diskimage von der internen auf ne externe platte
<k1l_> NTQ: wo wir grade beim thema waren: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/easily-monitor-system-resources-in-ubuntu-with-indicator-multiload/
<Belu> hallo, ich habe ein ubuntu 11.10, probleme mit dem pm utils. anfangs ging kein str ok, habe mich dann mit std angefreundet...
<Belu> jetzt funktioniert aber der std auch nicht mehr. also pm-hibernate wenn ich das starte kommt nach 1 sek wieder die console zurück
<Belu> in der log /var/log/pm-suspend kann ich nicht wirklich etwas erkennen wo der fehler liegt
<Belu> kann mir jemand evt einen tip geben wo ich suchen muss. ich meine es hat ja immerhin irgendwann mal funktioniert. am system selbst habe ich nichts verändert
<spY|da> hi, ich hab nen altes notebook, nen intel pentium m 1.3ghz  mit 1.25 gb ram, hab dort mal nen lubuntu draufgespielt, und ich kann es kaum fassen, das ding braucht ohne bios und bootmanager mitzuzaehlen 3 min zum hochfahren 
<spY|da> gibts bei aelteren geraeten auf gewisse dinge zu achten? 
<spY|da> ich hab da ne 60 gb 1.8 zoll ide platte drin 
<spY|da> per dd nen 1 gb file schreiben und lesen gibt mir fuer beide richtungen nen durchschnitt von 15 mb/s an 
<deem> spY|da: du solltest vielleicht mal den splash deaktivieren und nachschauen, was genau da solange braucht
<spY|da> deem, mach ich gleich, nur die 15 mb/s lesen und schreiben der festplatte stören mich 
<deem> spY|da: ist eben alte hardware und altes ide. schau doch mal mit hdparm wieviel sie da hat
<spY|da> nen cacheread von 283 mb/s und nen buffered disk read von 21 mb/s
<mgolisch> wird wohl so langsam sein
<mgolisch> :)
<hdp__> Kann schon sein, habe hier ähnliche Werte.
<spY|da> ich wollte dma aktivieren aber keine chance 
<mgolisch> das ist ne 1.8 zoll platte was erwartest du davon?
<mgolisch> die sind halt langsamer
<LetoThe2nd> 15-20mb/s klingt doch eh ganz vernünftig für steinalte hardware mit 1.8" disk.
<spY|da> ich frag mich ob da ne ssd schneller dran laufen wuerde oder obs keinen sinn macht 
<spY|da> ist irgendwie "mein schatz" dieses notebook 
<spY|da> http://www.notebookcheck.com/Testbericht-Toshiba-Portege-R200.494.0.html 
<spY|da> aber ich sehe das die auf die gleichen werte mit hdtune kommen 
<LetoThe2nd> ne ssd bringt bestimmt ein bisschen mehr "resonse", aber wenn spu/ram der flaschenhals sind (was ich vermute), dann halt eben auch nicht viel mehr.
<LupusE> hi
<RaphG_> Hallo
<RaphG_> Hallo
<k1l_> !wf > RaphG_ 
<kubine>  RaphG_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<RaphG_> Ich habe folgendes Problem: Manche Internetseiten funktionieren nicht, es steht eifnach ewig dorten, "Anfrage senden", ist bei allen Browsern so, wenn ich in ein anderes WLAN gehe funktioniert alles reibungslos
<RaphG_> Verwende Ubuntu 11.10
<k1l_> RaphG_: das klingt dann eher nach eine problem des internetzugangs bzw des routers
<RaphG_> inwiefern kann ich das überprüfen? habe nen Speedport W701
<spY|da> LetoThe2nd, keine ahnung ich versuchs und berichte 
<spY|da> ipv6 vllt 
<RaphG_> Ich habe folgendes Problem: Manche Internetseiten funktionieren nicht, es steht eifnach ewig dorten, "Anfrage senden", ist bei allen Browsern so, wenn ich in ein anderes WLAN gehe funktioniert alles reibungslos
<RaphG_> unter windows tritt das problem nicht auf
<spY|da> RaphG_, ipv6 mal im browser deaktivieren 
<spY|da> about:config network.dns.disableIPv6 auf true setzten 
<RaphG_> ist schon deaktiviert
<RaphG_> jap
<RaphG_> war schon so
<spY|da> pingen geht?
<RaphG_> also wenn ich ping -s 1500 ip adresse mache funktioniert alles
<spY|da> aber 1492 nicht? 
<RaphG_> doch geht genauso
<RaphG_> aber mein MTU ist auf 1500 eingestellt
<RaphG_> deswegen hab ichs mit 1500 ausprobiert
<spY|da> anderer browser glecihes problem?
<RaphG_> jap
<RaphG_> opera, chrome, firefox
<RaphG_> alles dasselbe problem
<spY|da> also netzwerkkarte und deren einstellungen das proble 
<RaphG_> nur wenn ich in ein anderes wlan wechsle, dann geht alles
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10] '<user>@<hostanme>: ~$ sudo shutdown now; ... Das System wird jetzt für Wartungsarbeiten heruntergefahren!  ... * Asking all remaining processes to terminate [fail] ... 'The system is going down for maintenance NOW!' Das System hängt aber. Wieso kann dieses sudo nicht alle Prozesse beenden?
<RaphG_> kann man die irgendwie resetten?
<spY|da> RaphG_, keine ahnung uebersteigt meine kompetenz 
<spY|da> bei mir hat bisher alles out of the box funktioniert 
<bullgard4> <ubottu>	Ralph_G: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<spY|da> das einzige problem das ich hatte war das mein wlan im höheren channel als 8 nie gelaufen ist 
<RaphG_> okay, ich werd mal googln, danke für deine Hilfe (; bei mir ja auch, ist erst seit einiger zeit so
<bullgard4> Welches Log in /var/log/ notiert SSH-Fehler? 
<bekks> Was für SSH-Fehler?
<bekks> Authentifizierungsfehler oder Programmfehler?
<RobiN_> Hei. Kennst sich hier Jemand mit Parallels und Ubuntu Server aus? Ich kann bei Google nichts Passendes finden. Wollte Ubuntu Server über Parallels auf meinem Mac installieren.. scheint am Anfang auch zu klappen. Aber dann gehts nicht weiter
<bekks> !wf > RobiN_ 
<kubine>  RobiN_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<RobiN_> !wf
<kubine> RobiN_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<RobiN_> Also ich wollte Ubuntu Server 11.10 (aktuelle?) über Parallels installieren. ich hab 32bit und 64bit versucht beides sorgt für einen Lila Bildschirm nach der Protocol 6 NEtzwerkkofiguration
<bekks> Du hast IPv6 zuhause?
<RobiN_> Ubuntu Server macht das automatisch... erst das alte und dann das neue
<bekks> Äh, nein.
<steffen_> hey kann mir jemand ähnliche software wie ,,teamviewer" nennen?
<PBeck> ssh
<bekks> steffen_: netviewer.
<PBeck> vnc
<bekks> nx
<steffen_> thx
<mgolisch> logmein?
<PBeck> x over ssh
<bibear> PBeck ++
 * bekks sagt jetzt nicht, dass es TeamViewer auch für Linux gab/gibt.
<bibear> pscht bekks !
<steffen_> nein ich habe es zumind nicht gefunden
<mgolisch> doch
<RobiN_> bekks: war das nein für mich bestimmt?
<bekks> Ich habe nicht "nein" gesagt.
<RobiN_> kubine: hast du ne idee was mein problem ist
<bibear> steffen_: sogar eine portable version fuer linux
<mgolisch> auf der download seite auf linux klicken
<bekks> !bot > RobiN_ 
<mgolisch> :)
<RobiN_> bekks: 20.30 hast du gesagt äh, nein
<bekks> RobiN_: Das ist ein Bot. Der kann nicht selbst denken :)
<bekks> RobiN_: Ja, das war für Dich bestimmt.
<RobiN_> bekks: Also kubine ist ein Bot? :D na toll
<RobiN_> bekks: Also ich habe nur auf ubuntu server installieren gedrückt .. mehr hat er mich nicht gefragt alles automatisch gemacht
<bekks> RobiN_: HAst Du vorhin doch selbst getestet.
<RobiN_> bekks: Oh jetzt kapier ich das erst :D Sorry
<bekks> RobiN_: Dann war das kein Ubuntu. Ubuntu fragt dich u.a. auch nach dem user account und dem Passwort.
<RobiN_> bekk: bei mir fragt er nur nach tastaturlayout und sprache ... danach
<bekks> RobiN_: Woher das Du das Installationsmedium?
<RobiN_> ubuntu.com
<mgolisch> evtl hat das sonen wizzard?
<RobiN_> bekks: habe da beide images geladen
<splashote> hi, ich habe eine verschlüsselte home-partition. nun will ich ubuntu neu installieren. dabei nutze ich den gleichen benutzernamen und das gleiche passwort und lasse die /home-partition nicht formatieren. gehen meine daten dabei verloren?
<RobiN_> bekks: Von ubuntu.com laden ist doch richtig, oder?
<mgolisch> RobiN_: ja
<RobiN_> Und wie gehts jetzt weiter? Ich bekomme ja keine Fehlermeldung es geht blos nach dem Schritt einfach nicht weiter... es bringt auch nichts den Rechner über Nacht anzulassen...
<mgolisch> mal an den einstellungen geschraubt?
<mgolisch> kp von parallels , hab da nie einen vorteil drin gesehen im vergleich zu virtualbox
<splashote> sorry, reconnect. mag mir jemand auf meine frage wegen der verschlüsselten home-partition antworten?
<jokrebel> .oO( mögen ja - können nein )
<mgolisch> ka das feature hab ich nie verwendet
<Paddy> sorry, Verschlüsselung ist für mich ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln
<sdx23> splashote: wenn du die gar nicht verwendest. Aber Backup hast du ja sicher sowieso.
<RobiN_> mgolisch: Ich habe echt NICHTS gemacht .. image in parallels eingebunden und installieren gedrückt
<RobiN_> mgolisch: Ubuntu Server unter Virtual Box klappt?
<bekks> RobiN_: Ja.
<RobiN_> bekks: Ich lade jetzt mal virtual box für mac runter und versuche da ubuntu server zu installieren? Ist das bei dir so .. oder woher kennst du vb?
<bekks> ICh benutze VirtualBox seit Jahren.
<RobiN_> bekks: Hast du da die aktuelle Version von ubuntu Server laufen? oder soll ich besser ne ältere nehmen?
<bekks> Die aktuelle läuft einwandfrei.
<RobiN_> bekks: Ubuntu Server steht ja nicht drin .. nehme ich dann das normale Linux mit der entsprechenden bit zahl oder wähle ich anderes linux?
<RobiN_> bekks: Und was auch noch interessant ist... wie viel RAM sollte ich Ubuntu Server zuweisen?
<mgolisch> RobiN_: nim einfach ubuntu 64bit
<mgolisch> damit gehts super bei mir
<mgolisch> RobiN_: ka was willst du damit machen?
<mgolisch> und wieviel ram hat dein host
<RobiN_> mgolisch: Mein Mac Book Pro hat 4GB Ram .. ich möchte eigentlich nur ein paar Serverdienste testen ... nen gninxwebserver und so
<mgolisch> ich hab meistens die voreingestellten 512mb gelassen
<mgolisch> kannst ja erhoehen wenn du mehr brauchst
<RobiN_> mgolisch: Und festplattenspeicher und welche art von image? dann hab ich glaub ich alles durch was mich das programm fragt? :D danke schonmal
<bekks> RobiN_: Lies erstmal die Dokumentation von VirtualBox :)
<RobiN_> bekks: wenn ich eine deutsche finde :D
<bekks> Die gibt es nicht.
<bekks> Es gibt nur die offizielle Doku, und die ist in Englisch.
<mgolisch> kann doch eh jeder..
<splashote> sdx23: klar hab ich n backup ;) wenn ich sie gar nicht verwende gehen die daten nicht verloren oder war das keine antwort auf meine frage?
<sdx23> splashote: doch. Also ich meinte, du sollst sie nicht als Home angeben, um zu vermeiden dass das neue Directory über das alte rübererstellt wird, bzw. dieser Konflikt auftritt.
<splashote> sdx23: ok, also nehme ich einfach die alte / als / und die /home-partition lasse ich unberührt. ich habe gerade gelesen, dass ich bei nutzung des gleichen logins und passwortes die partition automatisch erkannt wird... mal schauen
<sdx23> Achso. Wenn das aus zuverlässiger Quelle kommt, kannst du ja darauf vertrauen.
<splashote> aus dem quake-forum. ;) aber es schreibt ein betroffener. ich finde gerade keine anleitung wie ich die verschlüsselte home-partition unter einer live-umgebung einbinden kann.. hat da jemand einen link parat?
<splashote> hab was http://stesind.blogspot.com/2009/04/mounten-eines-mit-ecryptfs.html
<Fussel> tach
<Fussel> was will ich lesen oder so, wenn ich das internet vom umts-stick per kabel oder w-lan weitergeben will?
<Fussel> irgendwie ging das mal im nm mit routen… aber ich bekomms nimmi hin :(
<k1l_> Fussel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router  und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/internetverbindungsfreigabe
<Fussel> danke k1l_ :)
<NTQ> hi. wie kann ich einen pfad zu meine PATH variable hinzufügen, sodass sie bei jedem neustart richtig gesetzt ist und auch jetzt direkt gesetzt ist, ohne dass ich neustarten muss?
<RobiN_> Sagt mal ich dachte immer es gibt ip adresse, subnetzmaske, standardgateway routeradresse
<RobiN_> Was ist eine broadcast adresse bzw wo sehe ich die
<NTQ> RobiN_: das ist normalerweise die, die dein router hat, bloß mit 255 am Ende
<RobiN_> NTQ: kann ich das irgendwo überprüfen? DANKE (:
<bekks> Die Broadcastadresse ist die, an die man in deinem Netz senden muss, um alle zu erreichen.
<k1l_> NTQ: wenn es nur für deinen user ist dann packs in ~bin
<NTQ> k1l_: es ist eigentlich für ein programm, das jetzt in /opt/ installiert ist und für alle gelten soll. andererseits nutzt den laptop hier nur ich
<apollo13> NTQ: router haben nicht die broadcast adresse und die ist auch nicht notwendigerweise .255
<NTQ> apollo13: deswegen schrieb ich ja auch "meistens". bei mir war's jedenfalls nie anders. ich hab die aber auch noch nie irgendwo setzen müssen
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable#PATH-erweitern
<apollo13> NTQ: broadcast adressen setzt man auch nicht, die erreichnen sich aus netmask und netzwerk
<NTQ> apollo13: okay, was ja auch sinn macht. aber sehen kann man sie doch mit ifconfig, oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> grr
<apollo13> böses bekks 
<bekks> ;D
<RobiN_> benutzt jemand vom euch zufällig vimnox? Ich habe das gestartet damit jetzt was geändert.. weiß aber nicht wie ich das dann speichere und beende um wieder normal die konsole benutzen zu können ?
<POVaddct> ESC :wq       (oder :q! ohne speichern)
<LetoThe2nd> ist das was anderes als normales vim?
<POVaddct> LetoThe2nd: ich schaetze er meint den ganz normalen vim
<NTQ> k1l_: ich hab den neuen pfad jetzt in der ~/.bashrc geändert. sollte doch eigentlich stimmen, oder? im wiki unter Umgebungsvariablen gibt es tausende dateien, wo man irgendwas umstellen kann. aber in bashrc hab ich gesehen, dass da schon andere pfade definiert wurden
<mgolisch> jo normal sollte die .bashrc bei jedem login gesourced werden
<pwuertz> hi! ich möchte ubuntu auf einem rechner ohne internet installieren. kann ich dafür einfach einen den ubuntu persistent usb installer nehmen, davon booten, updaten/software installieren.. und diesen stick dann zum offline rechner zum installieren tragen? oder wäre das dann trotzdem wieder die standard installation von 11.10 ?
<bekks> pwuertz: Du kannst nicht von einem persistent stick installieren und die Aktualisierungen übernehmen.
<pwuertz> bekks, schade, was wäre sonst der weg?
<mgolisch> lokaler mirror?
<bekks> pwuertz: Ganz normal installieren, und einen lokalen Mirror benutzen.
<pwuertz> hm.. ich hab aber keinen platz um das komplette ubuntu zu mirrorn :/
<RobiN_> Gibt es eigentlich für Mac sowas wie Putty um sich per ssh mit dem UBUNTU SERVER zu verbinden?
<bekks> pwuertz: Dann musst Du den Rechner zu einem Internetzugang schleppen :)
<k1l_> RobiN_: das frag mal bei den mac boys
<bekks> RobiN_: Bestimmt. Hat aber nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<mgolisch> RobiN_: terminal oeffnen ssh befehl verwenden?
<bekks> mgolisch: psst :)
<POVaddct> mgolisch: das waere zu offensichtlich :)
<mgolisch> selbst als mac user benuzt man das ja , wie wuerde ich sonst mit meinen anderen mac interagieren?
<pwuertz> hmm.. das sieht doch spannend aus
<pwuertz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<pwuertz> wenns noch aktuell ist
<bekks> VIel zuviel Arbeit :)
<bekks> Zumal ein Rechner ohne Internet auch nicht zwingend auf Updates angewiesen ist.
<pwuertz> gut das mit dem ohne internet ist nicht ganz wahr... er hat eine furchtbar langsame umts verbindung mit 100mb volumen oder so
<pwuertz> und das soll am besten nicht nach dem ersten mal anschalten verbraucht sein :D
<mgolisch> schau halt mal im wiki
<mgolisch> da gibts mehere vorschlaege zu offline updates
<bekks> "furchtbar langsam" und "UMTS" passt nicht zusammen.
<mgolisch> evtl kannst du sowas wie apt-offline bzw keryx verwenden, hab ich aber beides noch nie verwendet also ka wie toll das geht
<mgolisch> kannst ja vorher mal in ner vm testen oder so
<pwuertz> du hast vielleicht mitbekommen wie gut o2 den bandbreitenbedarf im griff hat ;)
<bekks> pwuertz: Ich habe auch UMTS von O2 und keinerlei Probleme.
<pwuertz> das ist dein "standpunkt"
<k1l_> pwuertz: kurz und knapp. wenn der rechner zum surfen ist, dann kannst du den auch updaten, wenn nicht, dann muss man auch nicht updaten
<k1l_> pwuertz: du kannst auch mit remastersys eine eigene aktuelle version anlegen
<pwuertz> alles klar, ich schau mich mal bei diesen tools um
<beaver74> pwuertz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing_packages_without_an_Internet_connection
<pwuertz> danke, schau ich mir auch mal an!
<NTQ> wie kann ich mir den die in der paketdatenbank hinterlegte beschreibung eines pakets über die kommandozeile ausgeben lassen?
<k1l_> apt-cache show
<NTQ> ok, cool, danke
<NTQ> Ich habe hier so einen Programmer für PIC Mikrocontroller, der über USB angeschlossen wird und dann eine serielle Schnittstelle simuliert. Über lsusb wird mir das Teil auch angezeigt, aber woher weiß ich jetzt welche Device der dazugehörige virtuelle serielle Anschluss ist? Oder muss ich das erst irgendwie manuell verbinden?
<natoka> NTQ: also wenn du das ueber USB ansteckst, dann musst du mal den entsprechenden treiber laden
<mgolisch> reinstecken und in dmesg schauen?
<natoka> NTQ: wobei dmesg dir eventuell eh schon verraet, ob er das ding automatisch erkennt
<natoka> NTQ: am besten noch mal abstecken, dmesg | tail -f   und dann nochmal anstecken
<NTQ> natoka: http://pastebin.com/MwAwkVPm
<NTQ> das ist aber jetzt nur normal tail
<natoka> ich frage mich, wie ich dieses verflixte certificate verification failed for smtp.inode.at vom postfix loswerde
<mgolisch> NTQ: da stehts doch: usb 5-2: pl2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<natoka> NTQ: /dev/ttyUSB0
<mgolisch> also /dev/ttyUSB0
<NTQ> ja, so einfach ist das also ^^, danke
<natoka> NTQ: 3 letzte zeile ...
<NTQ> ja, logisch
<natoka> ueberprueft postfix nur eine ebene bei den zertifikaten bei sasl auth mit dem relay host?
<natoka> hmm, nvm, ich habs schon gefunden smtp_tls_CApath hat gefehlt
<argh983737> Hoi
<argh983737> Weiß hier jemand den Befehl um mit "ftp" über einen proxy auf einen server zu connecten?
<dAnjou> google befragt?
<argh983737> jap
<argh983737> aber grad erfahren, dass der kein socks akzeptiert
<apollo13> das kann man wahrscheinlich mit tsocks in griff bekommen
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-10
<cantwin> guten morgen habe ein Problem mit Synaptic es startet nicht mehr hat wer ein tipp wo ran es liegen könnte?
<W8uiE5> wie mach ich am besten einen firefox downgrade auf 1.9.1. nutze kub 10.04
<W8uiE5> sorry, ich meinete von firfox 10 runter auf 9
<W8uiE5> wie kann ich den in xchat abstellen, das ich jeden sehe, der sich einloggt etc?
<W8uiE5> wie mach ich am besten einen downgrade auf firefox 9 unter kub 10.04
<captain> hat unity noch einen kalender?
<mika__> hallo bei mir startet cairo-dock doppelt hat jemand eine idee ??
<mika__> hallo bei mir startet cairo-dock doppelt hat einer eine idee wie ich das abstelle ?
<captain> also ich kann man dem startmedienersteller gar keine anderen iso-dateinen auswählen
<LetoThe2nd> dann hab ich das entweder falsch im kopf oder wie habens geändert. beides nicht unmöglich.
<koegs> das würde mich schwer wundern
<deem> ich habe hier ein r500 mit einer ati HD 3400, xubuntu 11.10 mit installiertem gnome 3. wenn ich versuche die gnome-shell mit 3d unterstützung zu starten, flackert das bild, die schrift ist verzerrt und unlesbar. Starte ich es ohne 3d unterstützung funktioniert es einwandfrei. als treiber verwende ich den fglxr. unity mit 3d funktioniert einwandfrei. braucht gnome3 eine bestimmte einstellung, damit das läuft?
<jan77> die pakete sind ja alle unoptimiert und riesengroß - gibt es einen einfachen weg, einzelne programme - nur für (m)eine architektur - selber zu bauen?
<dadrc> Die meisten Pakete sind für eine Architektur gebaut
<dadrc> Ansonsten: apt-get source
<dadrc> Dann das Buildscript und den Quellcode deinen Wünschen entsprechend anpassen
<pog> ist das normal, dass ubuntu  10.04 automaitsch auf den FF 10.0 upgrated?
<dadrc> Danach kannst du mit dpkg-buildpackage das Ganze wieder zu einem halbwegs ordentlichen Paket machen
<dadrc> pog, sollte, ja.
<pog> irgendwie hab ich Probleme mit dieser Version, wegen refesch und Bottons
<pog> ich muss klar wissen, wenn ein Request passiert. 
<dadrc> 10 ist ein Sicherheitsupdate für 9, daher wird es verteilt.
<pog> ist doch komisch, wenn oben der grune Pfeil erscheint, und sobald ich ein anderes aktives Windows habe, dier blaue Kreis.
<pog> ich glaube ich hatte vorher noch eine 3er oder 4er Version.
<dadrc> Wenn dir das überhaupt nicht passt, musst du wohl aus dem Archiv die 9er-Version suchen und pinnen
<pog> ich kann auch den Request mit w3m o.ae absetzen, oder ich finde raus, wo die Probleme liegen.
<pog> das Problem ist, dass ich ueber den Browser ein Progamm starten muss, aber erst wenn ich in VIM PF5 gedruckt habe, und das in 5 Sekunden...
<bullgard4> pog: "[11:00]	<pog>	ist das normal, dass ubuntu 10.04 automaitsch auf den FF 10.0 upgrated" <-- Nein.
<pog> bullgard4: ist komisch, aber vllt hab ich das ausversehen updatet.
<bullgard4> pog: Das ist wahrscheinlich.
<pog> wobei ich nur einige developer plugins bewusst installiert habe.
<pog> o.k. thanks
<dadrc> bullgard4, das ist leider einfach falsch. Firefox 10 ist ein Sicherheitsupdate und wird deshalb ganz normal mit den anderen Sicherheitsupdates installiert.
<bullgard4> dadd
<LetoThe2nd> pog: wenn du dich drauf verlässt, firefox von extern zu scripten und hoffst dass irgendetwas zu einem bestimmten zeitpunkt passiert, ist dein konzept sowieso buggy.
<pog> na, ja, ich werde mal meinen Test mit einem andere Browser machen.
<dadrc> Wenn du mir das nicht glauben willst, siehe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<bullgard4> dadrc: Du behauptest und hast nichts bewiesen.
<dadrc> Ajo, den Link musst du schon selber anklicken.
<pog> LetoThe2nd: bin einfach am austesten von XDebug... irgendwie ist mir das Vorgehen noch nciht klar.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: requests zu nem genau definierten zeitpunkt kriegst du nur mit curl oder etwas ähnlichem hin.
<pog> hab nun alles auf Server und versuche das mit VIM zum laufen zu bringen.
<pog> ah, ja.
<pog> oder wget
<bullgard4> '~$ gedit /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/kernel/power/poweroff.c; /* * When the user hits Sys-Rq o to power down the machine this is the * callback we use. */ .' --  Was ist hier gemeint mit »callback«?
<LetoThe2nd> exakt.
<jan77> dadrc: dpkg-buildpackage - installiert ist es nicht und synaptic hat's auch nicht...
<dadrc> jan77, das Paket dazu heißt dpkg-dev
<jan77> danke
<pog> ein callback ist im Prinzip wenn eine Funkion wieder zurueckruft, man gibt die Kontrlle weg, und die Funkion ruft wieder was umgekehrt auf (so wie ich das verstehe)
<pog> man kann z.T. eine Funkion als Parameter geben, und diese wird dann von aussen aufgerufen.
<pog> jetzt hab ich staendig die Meldung, dass der Port schon verwendet wird...vermutlich ist es ein total kleines Ding, diesen XDebug korrekt anzuwenden.
<pog> wie ist es eigentlich generell, wenn ein Port verwendet wird, steht immer ein Prozess dahinter? kann ich den Port wieder freibekommen, indem ich den enstprechenden Prozess abschiesse?
<pog> irgendwie sehe ich, dass Apache noch auf dem Port hockt:                            
<pog> apache2    9801 www-data   11u  IPv4         3159955279                 TCP localhost.localdomain:9000 (LISTEN)
<deem> ich habe hier ein r500 mit einer ati HD 3400, xubuntu 11.10 mit installiertem gnome 3. wenn ich versuche die gnome-shell mit 3d unterstützung zu starten, flackert das bild, die schrift ist verzerrt und unlesbar. Starte ich es ohne 3d unterstützung funktioniert es einwandfrei. als treiber verwende ich den fglxr. unity mit 3d funktioniert einwandfrei. braucht gnome3 eine bestimmte einstellung, damit das läuft?
<sash_> deem: Nicht unbedingt der empfohlenste Weg, aber wenigstens etwas: http://www.linux-survival-blog.de/2011/10/ubuntu-11-10-ati-catalyst-11-9-alias-fglrx-installieren-gnome-3-grafikprobleme-beheben/ Viel Spaß
<koegs> pog: wenn du den port freimachen willst, musst du den service stoppen, ja
<deem> sash_: das sieht ja richtig eklig aus...
<sash_> deem: Ja, ATI hooray
<pog> koegs: shit, ich hatte noch ein Testprogramm was ich eigentlich zum Testen der XDEBUG-Ports verwenden wollte, und das blockierte den Port 9000. 
<pog> aber  mit dem Programm kam ich nicht weiter, weil der eben jedes Mal den Port blockiert, anstatt mir vernueftige Infos zu geben
<captain> unetbootin erkennt irgendwie keine laufwerke bei mir
<malformed> salute, wonahc muss ich suchen (schlagwort), wenn ich das Betriebssystem, so wie es gerade ist, auf einer neuen festplatte installieren will/muus? (Benutze Kubuntu)
<deem> malformed: dd ist da ganz praktisch
<apollo13> also dpkg get-selections ist nen guter ansatz wenn du neu installieren willst
<apollo13> wenn du ne 1:1 kopie willst dd und friends
<LetoThe2nd> malformed: naja,um was gehts dir genau? deine daten? die paketauswahl?
<malformed> die festplatte von mein laptop ist kaputt und ich muss das system auf einer neuen installieren - die dtane transportiere ich auf einer externen usb-platt, aber ich wollte das system wieder genauso installieren - dachte zunächst an dkpg get-sel., hatte aber überlegt, ob es sinnvoller ist, ein neues kubuntu-abbild zu machen ,das gleich alles pakete mitinstalliert…
<k1l> remastersys könnte man da auch noch nehmen
<malformed> lohnt sich der aufwand eurer Meinung nach?
<malformed> oder reicht dkpg?
<k1l> hast du nicht grade eh frisch installiert?
<malformed> was heisst "gerade" ?
<k1l> auf die externe
<malformed> ne, da benutze ich sync
<k1l> hö?
<malformed> rsync sollte das heissen
<malformed> ich mache mir vor alle msorgen bei dpkg wegen der eqivs installation für texlive, kann ich die irgendwie ausschliessen?
<pog> malformed: kannst Du nicht mal mit dd rescue o.ae. die ganze Partion mal sicher, und dort dann die korrekturen machen.
<malformed> die partition ist 680 GiB… ~ ist ja kein Problem, ich will nur mit möglichst wenig aufwand das system auf der neuen platte wiede so installiert haben, wie es erade ist. DD Rescue schaue ich mal an, danke =)
<pog> kommt halt drauf an, wie kapput die Platte ist.
<k1l> wenn du 1:1 haben willst dann nimm dd
<pog> dd rescue ev. gibt es auch fuer dd eine Option um zu copieren, und die i/o fehler zu ignorieren.
<malformed> im moment noch gar nicht kaputt, aber die macht geräusche et cetera, deshalb wird der laptop abgeholt und die platte ausgetauscht. I/O Fehler oder so habe ich gar keine, also eine eigentlich eher entspannte situation!
<k1l> man kann aber auch neu installieren und dann den home ordner und dpkg selections nutzen
<pog> ja, es copiert einfach 1:1, aber dd selbst kann meiner Meinung nach noch abstuerzen, wenn i-o Fehler.
<malformed> werde dann wohl dpkg nehmen und equivs aus der liste löschen…
<k1l> pog: die platten sind _nicht_ kaputt
<pog> ah, o.k  ums so besser
<pog> ich hab so eine "Super"-Usbplatte mit mehreren Installationen und Datenpartitionen. Der Nachteil ist, dass jedes mal zeimlich viele Fileexplorerfenster aufgehen, ohne dass ich das moechte... ist noch unangenehm, dass man diesen Mechanismus nicht einfach ausschalten kann zugunsten eines MountManagers, wo man dann gezielt mounten kann.
<pog> ich frage mich, ob es eine Moeglichkeit gibt, die Partition so zu gestalten, dass sie nicht automatisch gemoutet wird.
<apollo13> pog: mit udev geht das sicherlich
<apollo13> aber das musst am systme und nicht an den partitionen machen…
<pog> eben, das ist doof, weil ich die Platte ja von verschiedenen Systemen verwende.
<pog> und es mich jedes Mal enorm Zeit kostet, die korrektn Partitionen zu finden...
<pog> ich muss die Datenpartition wohl auf eine andere Disk machen.
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/labels
<pog> z.T. ist es auch doof, weil ich z.T. mit qemu die Linux-Installationen teste, und vorgaengig 10 Paritionen gemountet werden, was ich im QEMU-Fall ueberhaupt nicht will.
<pog> ich werde die label-geschichte mal ansehen.
<pog> immerhin hat man dann vermutlich sprechende Namen.
<afflux> pog: ich kanns grad nicht nachschlagen, aber iirc gibts in den udev-regeln diverse kriterien die das automounten verhindern - evtl. gibts da auch was was du fuer deine partitionen setzen kannst
<pog> das ist auch noch doof, auf der USB-Platte hat man ja auch immer Berechtigungen, die nicht so generisch sind. 
<pog> danke fuer den Tip, ich muss das unbedingt mal anschauen, afflux
<vice> hallo! ich hab grad ein kleines problem
<vice> ich habe während eines downloadvorgangs in der shell STRG + T gedrueckt (oder was aehnliches) und danach pausierte der download
<dAnjou> wie schön
<dAnjou> vice: womit?
<dAnjou> vice: und die genaue ausgabe bitte nach http://paste.pocoo.org/ 
<afflux> vice: STRG+Z vielleicht? du bist jetzt wieder auf der shell? dann gehts mit "fg" weiter
<dAnjou> afflux: bitte nich auf vermutungen arbeiten
<vice> ich kann leider nichts kopieren, andere pc 
<afflux> poeh
<vice> was meinst du mit fg ? koennte klappen
<dAnjou> vice: dir wird schon nen weg einfallen. raten tu ich nich
<dAnjou> usbstick?
<vice> shit
<dAnjou> wenn du was runterlädst, hat der doch internet o.O
<vice> hat sich wohl erledigt, hab strg + z gedrueckt und jetzt is alles abgebrochen 
<dAnjou> danke an afflux 
<vice> ja der hat inet aber keine grafische oberfläche und fuer irssi hab ich jetzt echt keine nerven
<dAnjou> vice: dann beschreibs doch wenigstens mal. welches tool? was steht ungefähr da?
<dAnjou> deine informationen sind sowas von unzureichend
<afflux> ach wie schoen
<afflux> zwei jahre nicht hier gewesen
<afflux> alles ist beim alten
<vice> einen moment bitte, ich muss nochmal was probieren
<dAnjou> vice: ich bin raus .. keine zeit mehr
<vice> kein ding, danke trotzdem
<k1l_> dAnjou: vlt machst du mal etwas weniger dorf-hilfsherrif. afflux hatte mit seiner aussage nämlich recht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Prozesssteuerung?highlight=strg%20c#Prozess-in-den-Vordergrund-fg
<k1l_> vice: wenn du hilfe willst solltest du möglichst viel information zusammentragen. "ich hab irgendwas gemacht und jetzt gehts nicht mehr" hat wenig erfolgschancen
<dAnjou> k1l_: er hat *angenommen*, dass es strg+z war
<dAnjou> und was war das resultat?
<k1l_> dAnjou: mein aussage bleibt erhalten
<vice> und schon herrscht krieg
<vice> ^^
<pog> meist ist es ja so, wenn man die Frage praezise stellen kann, koennte man auch das Problem fast selbst loesen :-)
<pog> auf jeden FAll geht es mir beim XDebug so...
<vice> ich wusste eben ned was ich genau gedrueckt hatte, dachte Str+t, das wollte ich zumindest auf der anderen tastatur druecken :S
<pog> Ich suche im uebrigen immer noch ein netter Mount-Manager, wo man alles Devices sieht, und gezielt mounten kann. (puppy hat einen netten, allerdings wohl so eine Eigenentwicklung, die nicht ohne weiteres portierbar ist).
<vice> für ubuntu? da is doch eh dieses palipset oder so dabei?
<vice> palimpsest heisst es, pog ...
<pog> ich schau, das gerne an.
<pog> woow... endlich gelang es mir zu XDebuggen...
<pog> wie ich gedacht habe, ganz einfach, nur 1000 Moeglichkeiten was falsch zu machen.
<pog> dann kann ich ja beruhigt ins Wochenende :-)
<pog> oder udev studieren, oder sonstwas.
<captain> unetbootin zeigt kein usb-laufwerke an, woran kann das liegen?
<pog> kennt das Bios die USB-Laufwerke?
<k1l_> captain: das kein usb-laufwerk angeschlossen ist?
<captain> doch ist ja angesdchlossen, also ich meine ne usb-platte
<k1l_> janee, ne festplatte ist auch was anderes als nen stick
<pog> das ist ein Tool, was man unter dem laufenden Ubuntu verwendet? wo man die USB sieht?
<pog> Zur Bootzeit kann es jedenfalls gut sein, dass nciht alle USB erkannt sind.
<k1l_> pog: er meint was ganz anderes
<captain> ja, ich sagte ja usb-laufwerk, aber bei festplatte wird auch ncihts angezeigt 
<pog> ich installiere halt immer grad direkt auf USB, und verwende die wie ein Disk.
<k1l_> captain: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/unetbootin-erkennt-externe-festplatte-nicht/
<Gruenkohl> Beim letzten update meines Linux-Kernels wurde der Anzeigetext beim Starten verhunzt. Er enthält jetzt unsinnige Zeilenumbrüche. Wo steht dieser Text? Kann er mit einem Editor angepasst werden? 
<Moritz26> Hey, ich habe ein Medusa 5.1 USB HEadset von Speedlink. Das funktioniert aber nur ordnungsgemäß (d.h. mit aktivem Subwoofer etc.), sofern ich den Rechner mit angeschlossenem HEadset starte. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit rauszufinden, welches Modul also beim booten geladen werden muss und dieses auch zu laden, wenn das HEadset nicht eingesteckt ist?
<pog> mit lsmod sieht man alle module, und es gibt eine Moeglichkeit die Module quasi statisch zu laden.
<pog> bin grad kurz weg
<k1l_> Gruenkohl: welcher anzeigetext? meinst du vlt den grub?
<captain> ist aber keine lösung dabei
<Moritz26> pog, das ist mir bewusst, aber aus lsmod sehe ich ja immernoch nicht, welches Modul nun "vom Headset" geladen wurde? 
<Gruenkohl> ja, den von grub.
<k1l_> Gruenkohl: zeig mal die zeile: "uname -a" bitte
<Gruenkohl> Linux sievers-laptop 2.6.32-38-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 11:13:04 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> ist das nen lucid?
<Gruenkohl> ja.
<k1l_> Gruenkohl: lauf mal nen "sudo update-grub"
<Gruenkohl> k1l, mach ich, melde mich gleich wieder.
<Gruenkohl> k1l_, das ändert nichts. Genau deshalb möchte ich ja wissen, in welcher Datei dieser Text steht, damit ich ihn anpassen kann.
<k1l_> Gruenkohl: die scripte in /etc/grub.d/  siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<vice> gruenkohl meint die boot-dmesg k1l_
<k1l_> vice: er hat schon gesagt, dass er grub meint
<vice> hab ich ueberlesen...
<vice> jetzt kommts :D
<Gruenkohl> k1l_, ich habe da nur gefunden, dass ich evtl die Bildschirmauflösung ändern sollte. In Grub scheint standardmäßig 600x480 eingestellt zu sein. Ich würde aber gern wissen, in welcher Datei der Text steht, der unterhalb des Grund-Auswahlmenüs angezeigt wird.
<Gruenkohl> Korrektur: Grub-Auswahlmenüs
<k1l_> Gruenkohl: der wird von den scripten in /etc/grub.d/ generiert. 
<k1l_> Gruenkohl: scroll mal weiter runter zu scripte in /etc/grub.d/
<Gruenkohl> in den scripten habe ich den Text nicht gefunden.
<k1l_> da gibt es nicht eine datei. für jeden abschnitt der anzeige von grub (titel, kernel eintrag, recovery eintrag, windows eintrag etc.) gibt es nen eigenes script
<k1l_> schau nach, wo sich das problem befindet. dann guckst du welches script da verantwortlich ist und dann schau im script nach wo es sich die informationen her holt.
<k1l_> (ich weiß ja nichtmal, wie deine grub anzeige aussieht)
<Gruenkohl> ich habe alle scripte noch mal angeschaut. Dort findet sich der Text nicht. Die Scripte scheinen das Grub-Auswahlmenue zu generieren. Unterhalb dieses Menues erscheint dann noch ein Text, der informationen zur Verwendung des Auswahlmenues gibt. Um diesen Text geht es. Er war bisher ok, ist aber seit dem letzten update verhunzt. 
<k1l_> achso, hmm
<moruk> kann jemand mir helfen? hab n riesenproblem da ubuntu nich mehr richtig gestartet wird
<moruk> es war so: ich hab gestern abend gezockt auf ubuntu. mutter schaltet internet ab, minecraft stürzt ab und auch der ganze computer, ich starte den computer neu per reset-knopf
<moruk> jedes mal wenn ich jetz ubuntu auswähl (hab windows und ubuntu installiert), kommt grub
<moruk> und nich mehr sofort ubuntu
<moruk> und grub findet ubuntu nimmer
<LetoThe2nd> moruk: was muss man sich unter "findet nimmer" vorstellen?
<moruk> das war sowas wie "Can't find operating system"
<hdp> Livesystem starten, Dateisystem prüfen, Grub reparieren.
<moruk> ich kenn mich ned so aus... wie starte ich das livesystem?
<hdp> USB-Stick in den Rechner, Rechner starten, USB-Stick als Startmedium auswählen.
<moruk> achso ok
<moruk> dann muss ichs mit CD machen, hab keinen ubuntu-USB-stick
<moruk> brb, cd holen
<pog> moruk: wenn die Linux-Partiton noch da ist, kann man eigentlich vom Grub-Menu den Kernel ohne weiteres aufstarten.
<moruk> nee hab wubi
<moruk> windows und ubuntu auf C:\
<pog> dan kenn ich mich leider nicht aus.
<moruk> ich start jetz mals live-system
<pog> wird wubi denn als Linuximage unter Windows ausgefuehrt?
<moruk> genau
<pog> muss das mal genau ansehen.
<moruk> bin jetz mal weg, versuch ubuntu mit livesystem zu reparieren
<pog> okydok
<k1l_> oh nein, wubi
<k1l_> du solltest dich von wubi mal verabschieden und eine richtige installation machen. bei wubi reicht eine kleinigkeit und das ubuntu ist kaputt. 
<moruk> hat nich geklappt wegen wubi
<k1l_> moruk: ich wüsste nicht, wie man das einfach fixen könnte. wubi ist halt sehr fragil und neben den eigenen problemen noch von windows abhängig.
<ring0> moruk, ich habe wubi nie genutzt. aber vielleicht hilft dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wubi/Problembehebung#Reparatur-am-System
<moruk> ring0: danke, genau das ist es
<ring0> moruk, gerne
<hudo> wie kann ich bei lucid/debian6.0 den vnc server neustarten ? habe ssh zugang
<k1l_> was denn nun? lucid oder squeeze?
<ring0> hudo, am besten mal 'lsb_release -a | pastebinit' und dann den link hier posten
<abraxus> ich will ein autostart script erstellen, welches eine endlosschleife beinhaltet ( script ist schon fertig) -> meine Frage: ich will das dieses script beim Start von ubuntu gestartet wird ( unabhängig vom x-server ) nun hab ich mich zum thema autostart und init angelesen, hab jedoch angst, das wenn ich das script einfuege -> mein nächster ubuntustart in einer endlosschleife hängen bleibt .... ich möchte das sich mein script (die endlos
<abraxus> schleife) im hintergrund ausführt und erst endet, wenn der pc sich neu startet
<abraxus> wo füge ich das script dafür am besten ein ?
<pog> hudo hast Du VNC auf dem Server? und moechtst so grafisch drauf zugreifen?
<pog> abraxus: eigentlich ist Dein Script eine daemon, was im Hintergrund laufen soll,nicht?
<abraxus> pog, genau - 
<pog> Du musst halt aufpassen, dass das Script nicht zuviel cpu frisst.
<pog> was soll es denn machen?
<pog> du kannst ja ev. auch auf einem port horchen, und reagieren, wenn da input kommt.
<abraxus> pog, es soll das datum alle 5 sekunden auf den 13.03.1970 13:37:00 stellen
<pog> Du kannst ja ein "Sleep" von von 5 Sekunden machen, und das laufen lassen. Allerdings koenntest Du das ev. auch in der Cron-Tab plazieren, und von dort starten, alle so und soviele Sekunden.
<pog> es ist einfach ein Dienst, der alle 5 Sekunden mas machen muss. 
<abraxus> pog, das bedeutet, ich bräuchte gar keine endlos-while schleife ?
<pog> in der crontab nicht.
<abraxus> wie gesagt - die endlos while schleife ist fertig "programmiert"
<pog> ich hab auf dem Server ein Script, dass die Zahl der Apache-Prozesse zaehlt, und allenfalls Apache restartet. all Stunde oder so.
<usch> ein Script, das alle 5 Sekunden die Uhrzeit auf den 13.03.1970 13:37:00 stellt? O_o
<pog> Du kannst es ja mal als Daemon reinhaengen. Die Machine macht es sicher nicht grad zu. ansonsten siehst Du es ja.
<abraxus> ok - daran hab ich garnet gedacht - ich werd mich mal ins Thema cronjobs neu einlesen ....
<abraxus> usch, es ist marketing für internetvideos ;)
<usch> abraxus: OK :)
<abraxus> oldschool eben - 1337 rockt ! ;)
<usch> in dem Falle würde ich, wie pog schon meinte, einen Cronjob einrichten, der minütlich ein Script aufruft, welches 12 mal im Abstand von 5 Sekunden deinen Befehl ausführt
<pog> ich bin dran zu schauen, wie ich zwei Videos auf eine *CD* bekomme. zum einen muss ich das Zeugs etwas komprimieren, und ev. moechte ich eine Video-CD erstellen, die man dann ev. direkt als Film anschauen kann.
<pog> in ubuntu ist das Mulitmedia-Zeugs zum glueck gut dokumentiert. Aufgabe fuers Weekend.:-)
<abraxus> usch, also das script so einstellen, das die whileschleife 12 mal durchgeht, bzw. bei jedem durchlauf mindestens 5 sekunden wartet
<usch> abraxus: jap, mit sleep 5. kommt halt drauf an, wie lange das dauert, die Zeit einzustellen. dann musst du ggf die 5 und/oder 12 anpassen.
<StephanSchmidt> hi
<abraxus> irgendwie passt mein script nicht ..... vllt kann einer von euch mir helöfen -> http://paste.org/45279
<abraxus> bin weg -> schau mir gleich die log an - die antwort am besten mit "abraxus" starten, dann kann ichs besser finden - thx
<pog> ich hab den Link angeklickt, und obwohl ich den alternate-Browser o.ae auf Firefox geschaltet habe, startet immer noch Chrome, was extrem nervt, weil beide Browser viel mehr Resourcen brauchen, als nur ein neuer TAb.
<pog> abraxus: leider bin ich im shellscript zuwenig gut. 
<srtu> hi, weiß jemand wie ich in der gnome shell 3.2 die "looking glass" error outputs kopieren kann, also mit der maus markieren und rechtsklick geht da nix
<pog> abraxus: was geht nicht der Date-Befehl, oder ist die Schlaufe nicht in Ordnung? Ich haenge halt immer 1000 echos rein, um zu sehen, wo ich bin.
<pog> srtu: also das normale Copieren (unter LInux) geht nicht? bei mir ist es markeiren und beide Maustasten zum inserten.
<srtu> du meinst jetzt allgemein? ja klar das geht
<srtu> aber halt net den output von "looking glass"
<pog> aber eben es geht nicht in dem speziellen Fall, ok
<srtu> da kann ich nix markieren, das ist ja das komische
<pog> manchmal gibt rechte Maustaste und copieren, ah wenn man nichts markieren kann, dann wirds problematisch.
<srtu> macht mal "alt+f2" und dann "lg", sofern du unter gnome 3.2 unterwegs bist
<pog> ich arbeite unter 10.04 und bin da nicht so aktuell.
<srtu> ok ok
<pog> ich find's auch immer aergerlich, wenn ich nicht copieren kann:-)
<k1l_> srtu: fehlermeldung abtippen und bei google reinschmeissen. würde mich sehr wundern, wenn du der einzige wärst
<srtu> fehlermeldungen aptippen? das ist ja oldshool ;-)
<srtu> nen dev will halt den error output, mach ich nen sreenshot
<k1l_> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/LookingGlass  das legt doch auch logs an
<bekks> moin
<abraxus> pog, ich will ja vorher ein eine variable dl definieren und da geht irgendwas falsch - obwohl ich net weiß was
<abraxus> ich machs mit ner for-schleife .....
<menace> hi, i wrongly added a ppa with add-apt-repository.. how can i delete it?
<menace> i didn't find any command with apropos
<menace> wups, das ist ja der deutsche channell. soll mir auch recht sein :D
<rumpe1> menace, einfach die jeweilige datei in /etc/apt/sources.list.d löschen
<rumpe1> menace, oder die jeweilige zeile in /etc/apt/sources.list
<abraxus> habs geschafft
 * abraxus ist stolz !
<deem> menace: in den neueren ubuntu-versionen gibt es "ppa-purge". google mal danach, das ist echt praktisch.
<menace> rumpe1: hm und dann noch den schluessel loeschen und die repository daten updaten...
<menace> okay, thx.
<LupusE> hi
<k1l_> menace: ppa-purge ist da der nette helfer
<k1l_> siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<IchEsseDichAuf> beim dateitransfer per nautilus mit sftp ist die operation stehengeblieben, wie kann ich das ganze wiederbeleben, die beiden teilnehmer sind online
<menace> o_O
<bekks> Kann man nicht.
<IchEsseDichAuf> hm.. so ein mist aber auch. 
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie kann man das ganze zurücksetzten und eine neue verbindung initieren?
<deem> wie schön, dass man mich so gekonnt ignoriert. 18:41:31 <            deem+> menace: in den neueren ubuntu-versionen gibt es "ppa-purge". google mal danach, das ist echt praktisch.
<IchEsseDichAuf> wenn ich es erneut versuche bekomme ich http://pastebin.com/rZPQX8dA
<menace> deem: sorry, ich hab dich echt übersehen...
<menace> war keine absicht, ich kenn dich ja nicht mal o_O
<erkules> moin, ich will ein programm /bin/x mehrmals aufrufen je nach Option bekommt es ein eigenes schreibeverzeichnis. Kann ich mit apparmour die voneinander kapseln. i.e. verschiedenen configs für die aufrufe zu machen bringt ja nix
<deem> menace: kein thema ;P
<splashote> hey, gibts bei unity die möglichkeit das theme zu ändern?
<menace> deem: in lucid ist ppa-purge aber noch nicth drin, oder?
<deem> menace: in lucid-backports ist es enthalten
<tobiasmichel> Schönen guten Abend, seit ich auf firefox 10 geupdated hab stürzt er ständig ab auf meinem Luciddesktop. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das beheben kann. Auf meinem Netbook mit OP
<tobiasmichel> sorry Fortsetzung: Auf meinem Netbook mit Oneiric läuft Firefox 10 stabil.
<bekks> OP?
<bekks> Ah :)
<de_wwWolf> servuc
<tobiasmichel> Ja :-)
<de_wwWolf> hätte nen kurzes anliegen
<de_wwWolf> wie bekomme ich Startscripts entfernt
<de_wwWolf> möchte ohne brltty und PCMCIA tools auskommen
<de_wwWolf> Deinstalliert sind sie schon aber haben Leichen zurück gelassen
<bekks> Welche Leichen haben sie denn hinterlassen?
<de_wwWolf> die Script beim Starten und Ordner
<bekks> Welche Scripts?
<de_wwWolf> brltty
<de_wwWolf> Startscript
<de_wwWolf> und das für PCMCIA
<de_wwWolf> Da es Runlevel S ist komme  ich da nicht ran
<bekks> Nenn doch mal einen Dateinamen.
<de_wwWolf> #"/etc/init.d/brltty"
<de_wwWolf> hab kein brailssystem und brauche auch keines
<seere> de_wwWolf: purge statt einfachem remove der Pakete dürfte helfen.
<de_wwWolf> aaaja :-) thx
<de_wwWolf> ich teste mal
<bekks> Moment.
<bekks> Nopaste bitte mal ein lsb_release -a von dem Rechner, auf dem Du das deinstallieren willst.
<seere> bekks: worauf willst du hinaus?
<bekks> Darauf, dass ich wissen möchte, über welches Ubuntu wir da reden.
<seere> bekks: das ist mir schon klar, aber warum?
<bekks> Damit ich weiß, was ich da supporte.
<seere> bekks: alle aktuellen Ubuntus haben brltty Pakete per default installiert, die /etc/init.d/brltty als Conffile deklarieren und damit bei einem remove statt purge drauflassen.
<bekks> Ich möchte trotzdem ein lsb_release -a sehen.
<seere> scheinbar will er es dir aber nicht zeigen ;)
<bekks> Ja, dann kriegt er halt keinen Support. Ganz einfache Sache.
<de_wwWolf> :-) sorry 
<de_wwWolf> Ubuntu 10.10
<bekks> de_wwWolf: Das ist nicht die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<bekks> Aber wie auch immer - nach 10 Minuten Diskussion darüber habe ich auch keine Lust mehr, das weiter zu verfolgen.
<de_wwWolf> Das war für dich schon ne Diskusion?
<de_wwWolf> :-D wir sollten uns mal über Weltwirtschaft unterhalten
<bekks> de_wwWolf: Nebenan. Im Offtopic. Nicht hier.
<de_wwWolf> Kurze info zum Abschluss:
<de_wwWolf> Habe über Aptitude (Grafisch) die Reinigung durchgeführt. Dateien und Einstellungen sind bereinigt!
<de_wwWolf> :-) thx für etwas ... eigentlich  ... offensichtliches 
<de_wwWolf> bybyte
<blini> wie kann ich das look-and-feel von ubuntu auf eine andere distri übertragen ? Welche Files brauche ich z.B.für login, wallpaper, fonts etc von 11.04 ?
<faebe> Hallo
<faebe> Ich habe auf meinem pc (backtrack5 r1 mit gnome gui)versucht die Freigabe meine windows 7 computers zu mounten
<faebe> aber wenn ich im terminal das eingebe
<faebe> smbclient faebe -U fa //192.168.1.33/fabian-data -P faebe /mnt/ns 
<faebe> alle daten sind korrekt denn die freigabe IST FÜR JEDERfregegeben
<faebe> die Rückmeldung des Terminals ist
<faebe> ERROR: Unable to fetch machine password for EIGI-SERVER$@ in domain TESTGRUPPE 
<faebe> aber testgruppe stimmt
<faebe> oder wo kann ich nachschauen in welcher gruppe ich mich befinde
<faebe> ??
<faebe> es scheint als sei das passwort falsch aber das ist es nich
<faebe> ich habe google schon stundenland durchforstet bin aber nciht weiter gekommen
<faebe> was mach ich falsch
<apollo13> faebe: hier ist ubuntu support und nicht backtrack
<faebe> ja aber backtrack ist auch ubuntu 
<faebe> es kommt nicht drauf an debian!!
<faebe> ich kann auch sagen ich hab ubuntu installiert seit ihr dann zufrieden??!??
<faebe> ;)
<faebe> hat jemand eine idee zu meinem problem?
<Fuchs> nein, Du moechtest einfach im Backtrack Kanal nachfragen, danke. 
<faebe> ok und wo ist der?
<Fuchs> /msg alis list *backtrack*    gibt Dir ein paar 
<faebe> ok danke;9
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<faebe> #backtrack-linux.eu 
<apollo13> .eu? oO :)
<apollo13> was ist der unterschied zu .us *scnr*
<Fuchs> also #backtrack  und #backtrack-fr  scheinen die groessten zu sein, wobei letzterer dann halt franzoesisch ist
<Elw3> bitte wo stehn die partitionen die beim booten gemounted werden ?
<bekks> In der /etc/fstab
<Elw3> hm sieht normal aus , folgendes: iwie ist / auch unter /media/sda1 gemounted worden unt lässt sich nicht entpfernen
<bekks> Zeig uns bitte mal die Ausgaben von lsb_release -a und mount in einem paste-Service.
<Frickelpit> auch unter?
<Elw3> ich sitz nicht an dem rechner (den da will xchat nicht angehen) ist aber n lucid
<Elw3> kubuntu um genau zu sein
<bekks> Elw3: Hast Du ssh Zugriff?
<Elw3> nope
<bekks> Ohne Zugriff auf den Rechner kann man Dir nicht helfen.
<Elw3> kein internet weil nichts angeht ausser kde selber , auch nm verweigert den dienst, weil angeblich ist die config nicht schreibbar
<bekks> Wenn der Rechner das sagt, dass das so ist, dann kannst du ihm das schon glauben :)
<bekks> Aber ohne Zugriff auf den Rechner kann man Dir nicht helfen.
<Elw3> ich könnte ne wvdial verbindung versuchen , aber über eplus netz macht ssh eh probleme .....gibs noch irgent welche anderen orte in denen mount infos gespeichert sind ?
<bekks> Nein.
<ans_> nabend... kann mir hier jemand sagen, wie ich unter ubuntu 11.10 einstellen kann, welche befehle beim herunterfahren ausgeführt werden?
<pog> ans_: beim startup werden gewisse Prozesse hochgefahren, zuerst System, dann Netz, dann Usersachen, und beim runterfahren ist es halt umgekehrt.
<pog> ans_: was moechtest Du denn machen?
<ans_> unter anderem würd ich gern "mpc stop" ausführen, halt zum shutdown
<ans_> aber auch anderes
<pog> ans, ich hab kurz nachgeschaut, hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren, ich denke es werden immer noch die Scripte in /etc/rc0.d ausgefuehrt. je nach Runlevel.
<bekks> Werden sie nicht, Upstart ist State Of The Art.
<pog> o.k. upstart hab ich gelesen, dass man die Prozesse quasi event steuern kann, die Frage ist halt, wie sie dann wieder runtergefahren werden.
<pog> aber ans ist eh nicht mehr im chat
<agaNox> weiß einer ob ich mit LR Leiterplatinenreinige eine laptoptastatur reinigen kann?
<mrkramps> ,ot?
<agaNox> ?
<mrkramps> agaNox: ich wollte damit eigentlich sagen, frag mal im offtopic-channel, weil das keine ubuntu-bezogene frage ist…
<agaNox> mrhanky, ok
<k1l_> !ot   wäre der neue befehl dazu :)
<mrkramps> k1l_: aha, neue invokation also… kann man das eigentlich irgendwo nachlesen?
<k1l_> mrkramps: wir haben nen neuen bot. der ist noch nicht final eingestellt. (arbeiten an einem neuen wiki dump etc.) dann wirds da auch ne liste geben
<mrkramps> k1l_: alles klar, danke
<seven_> hi, schau mir grad tmux an aber mit ctrl-b c bekomm ich kein neues window :(
<kaphe> moin, wie kann ich ein gnome-panel entfernen?
<kaphe> habs auf auto-hide gestellt und nu zeigt es sich nicht mehr
<kaphe> jemand ne idee?
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-11
<usch> kaphe: gconf-editor: /apps/panel/toplevels/<top oder bottom panel>/ -> Häkchen bei auto_hide raus
<kaphe> usch: danke
<exoplanet> Hallo. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es den Foff noch in den Quellen von 11.10 gibt?
<bekks> http:'//packages.ubuntu.com kann Dir das sagen.
<sash_> Was ist der Foff?
<exoplanet> free open ftp face
<exoplanet> gtk ftp client
<exoplanet> stattdessen empfehlungen für einen graf. ftp client (gern gtk)
<sash_> filezilla?
<Frickelpit> gftp
<exoplanet> gftp stürtzt bei mir immer ab
<bekks> Dann nimm filezilla.
<exoplanet> bin dabei aber die ui ist mir zu speziell,  aber brauchbar
<bekks> Die GUI erfüllt genau einen Zweck: FTP Übertragungen.
<exoplanet> klar , aber ist mir nicht genug integriert…
<sash_> Kann man FTP nicht auch mounten und dann einfach auf den Mountpoint zugreifen? Ich hab das was im Hinterkopf, aber da ich FTP meide, weiß ich da nichts Genaueres.
<bekks> ftpfs
<sash_> Genau, sowas eben. Wie bei SSH.
<bekks> BEi FTP und SSH braucht man sowieso keine GUI :)
<sash_> exoplanet: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ftpfs&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<bekks> Das integriert sich super in ein Terminal :)
<sash_> Ich denke mal, gemountet ists das Angenehmste. Immer wieder senden und laden ist ja irgendwie nervig.
<nextnewbee> hallo habe mir kcheckgmail installiert da poppte so ein kde wallet auf ich habe ihn falsch konfiguriert jetzt wollte ich das ändern aber ich weiß nicht wie ich diese gui starten soll?
<exoplanet> gibt es eigentlich irgendetwas was man unter linux nicht als fs mounten kann?
<bekks> Bestimmt. Da gibts doch was von Ratiopharm.
<RobiN_> Guten Morgen Zusammen. Ich habe meine Ubuntu Server Installation über VMBox hinbekommen. Wenn ich die Maschine aber starte und mich einlogge ist mein ganzer Bildschirm quasi ein Terminal. Kann ich Ubuntu Server auch mit einer grafischen Oberfläche öffnen?
<bekks> exoplanet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace#Examples
<bekks> RobiN_: VirtualBox, nicht VMBox.
<RobiN_> bekks:  genau das mein ich (:
<bekks> RobiN_: Natürlich kann man auch eine graphische Oberfläche auf einem Server installieren. Aber das geht am Sinn eines Servers vorbei.
<bekks> Wenn man eine graphische Oberfläche haben will, installiert man sich einen Desktop und gut.
<RobiN_> bekks: Ich brauch nur ne grafische Oberfläche um mir was ansehen zu können
<RobiN_> bekks: Ich habe nginx mit php und mysql installiert.... das hat auch geklappt.. aber ich möchte im browser jetzt betrachten was passiert wenn ich localhost oder ip aufrufe... Ich weiß nicht wie ich das ohne grafische Oberfläche und Browser machen soll
<exoplanet> links2 !
<TheInfinity> RobiN_: lynx, links2, wget, ...
<bekks> RobiN_: Auf einem Server hat eine graphische Oberfläche NICHTS verloren.
<RobiN_> bekks: Nehme ich gerne so hin (: Aber dann sag mir mal bitte, wie ich das löse was mein Problem ist :)
<bekks> RobiN_: Man kann sich wunderbar den Port durchtunneln, dazu braucht man keine graphische Oberfläche.
<bekks> ssh -L
<exoplanet> naja wenns ein apt-mirror oder ähnlich ist… *duck*
<duelle> Hallo, muss ich vor der Neuinstallation meines Systems irgendetwas sichern, dass ich meine verschlüsselte Partition nachher wieder mounten kann oder reicht meine "Passphrase" dazu?
<sysdef> alles immer sichern. es gibt nur drei arten von daten: gesicherte, unwichtige und verlorene
<duelle> sysdef: Es geht darum, ob ich irgendwelche keys etc sichern muss, um die Partition später wieder mounten zu können
<duelle> Oder ob dafür das Passwort reicht
<exoplanet> reicht eigentlich, doch es lohnt immer wenn man den header sichert falls mal ein kleiner Teil der Datei kaputt geht
<bekks> exoplanet: Das hilft Dir dann genau gar nicht.
<bekks> So wie Du das beschreibst, braucht man dann auch nur den HEader und die restlichen Daten sind unnötig.
<duelle> Wird bei der Verschlüsselung einer Partition nur die Passphrase verwendet oder gibt es da noch eine Art key im hintergrund...?
<exoplanet> nein, ich meine wenn die header putt sind ist das file ganz kaputt, also gerne extra sichern. Präzise genug ;) ?
<jokrebel> Ich such nach einem Programm um das Telefonbuch auf einer SIM zu bearbeiten. Hat jemand nen Tipp?
<flow__> hi ,hab da mal ne frage ... wie kann ich mir die daten in der konsole anzeigen lassen die ich über usb-rs232 reinbekomme mit cat /dev/usb/tts/0 klappt das nicht
<bekks> Das ist ein Device Node und keine Datei, in der die Daten gespeichert werden.
<flow__> ok aber wie kann ich das dann machen?
<bekks> Du kannst es mit tail -f versuchen. Und hoffen, dass dir die Sonderzeichen nicht das Terminal zerballern.
<flow__> und wie üsste ich das dann eingeben ? tail -f /dev/usb/tts/0 ?
<bekks> Nein. Das ist ein serielles Device, un Du verbindest Dich am sinnvollsten mit minicom.
<jokrebel> Gibt es echt für Ubuntu nichts, um auf ne SIM-Karte zuzugreifen? Das konnt ich ja schon unter WIN95 :-/
<exoplanet> Wo finde ich noch mal die Filteroptionen in xchat?
<k1l_> exoplanet: auf den tab klicken von dem channel
<k1l_> (aber bin auch fast fertig :) )
<exoplanet> hmm finde ich nicht nur die join messaged zum filtern. 
<exoplanet> Warum misstest du eigentlich aus?
<k1l_> ja, die anderen musst du per hand in die ignorelist eintragen
<exoplanet> hast du noch einen k1l_  dann könnte ich kurz schauen ob meine regel funktioniert
<k1l_> leider fertig :)
<duelle> jokrebel: http://michael-peeters.blogspot.com/2009/11/accessing-gsm-sim-cards-under-ubuntu.html
<jokrebel> duelle: Danke
<duelle> jokrebel: Da ist von einem tool namens MonoSIM die Rede. Leider habe ich selbst keine Erfahrung damit :(
<x11> hallo!
<duelle> hi
<x11> wie kann ich einstellen, dass evolution _nicht_ meine mails löscht?
<duelle> x11: Automatisch sollte es eigentlich keine Mails löschen wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Oder hast du eventuell eingestellt, dass die nach X Tagen gelöscht werden sollen?
<bekks> x11: Evolution macht das nicht von alleine - das hast Du als User so eingestellt. Es gibt mehrere verschiedene Stellen, an denen Du das machen kannst.
<x11> hm, also bewusst habe ich die einstellung nicht vorgenommen :>
<bekks> Dann halt unbewusst :)
<x11> ja, aber ich finde sie nicht in den einstellungen 
<bekks> Da sind sie aber :)
<duelle> x11: Werden die Mails bei POP3 vom Server gelöscht oder aus deinem Postfach auf dem Rechner?
<exoplanet> Habt ihr eine Patentlösung zum verwalten von Lesezeichen? 
<bekks> Du kannst je nach Kontotyp einstellen ob die Mails auf dem Server nach dem Abholen gelöscht werden, oder aus dem Spam-Ordner nach X Tagen, oder oder oder  :)
<x11> vom server werden sie gelösch
<bekks> exoplanet: Was gibts da zu verwalten?
<x11> , ich glaub jetzt seh ichs :)
<duelle> x11: Wie bekks schon sagt - in den einzelnen Account-Einstellungen unter Empfangs-Optionen (oder wie auch immer das auf deutsch heißen mag ;) )
<exoplanet> Automatische zuordnung nach Tag und Seiten.
<bekks> Zuordnung nach _Seiten_? Denk mal nach, was ein Bookmark ist :)
<bekks> Ich machs kurz - ein Bookmark ist nichts weiter als eine gespeicherte URL. Wenn Du sie sortierst, sind sie sortiert.
<k1l_> exoplanet: schau dir mal die addons deines browsers an. da gibts sich eingiges zu bookmarks. aber da hat jeder so seine eigene vorlieben
<exoplanet> Schade ich dachte ihr hätte da Favoriten… Danke k1l_ 
<maltee_h> Kurzes Problem: Ich habe apache2 und php5 installiert. Wenn ich nun auf http://IPADRESSE/test.php gehe, soll ich die datei herunterladen. Die Datei test.php gehört root:root und die Rechte sind -rw-r--r--. Ich meine ich müsste doch die Gruppe ändern und die Ausführrechte setzten oder sowas!?
<niemand> maltee_h, (fast)cgi installiert und aktiviert und apache neu gestartet??
<bekks> maltee_h: Nö. Du musst deinem Apache beibringen, auch das PHP Modul zu benutzen.
<maltee_h> bekks: Und wie!?
<niemand> php5-cgi installiert, oder nur php5?
<bekks> maltee_h: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache#PHP
<maltee_h> niemand: nur php5
<bekks> DA anfangen zu lesen :) Einfach nur etwas zu installierne konfiguriert halt keinen Webserver.
<niemand> maltee_h, na dann mal apt-get anwerfen ;)
<rieslingranger_> tachschen, ich habe hier ein Problemchen mit einer GraKa, einer ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 1250. kann mir evtl. einer mal sein Ohr leihen?
<bekks> niemand: Blödsinn. PHP5 möchte man definitiv nicht als CGI.
<maltee_h> bekks: Was denn nun? :D
<bekks> maltee_h: Lesen! :)
<bekks> Und nicht wild irgendwas installieren.
<niemand> bekks, klar, hat ja überhaupt keine vorteile, oder wie?
<maltee_h> :D
<niemand> dann würde sich das Problem auch in Luft auflösen
<bekks> niemand: Hat es auch nicht. Bei > 10000 Worker Threads willst du nie wieder CGI benutzen.
<niemand> Das is Konfigsache vom apache
<maltee_h> lol. Laut wiki sol ich sudo a2enmod php5   machen. Dabei kommt aber ERROR: Module php5 does not exist!
<bekks> Erklär das mal dem PHP CGI an der Stelle :) Ja, ich weiß wovon ich rede. Webserver mit > 3 Mio. Hits am Tag.
<maltee_h> bekks: Welche URL denn? :p
<bekks> maltee_h: Die von 13:44:48
<maltee_h> bekks: :O
<maltee_h> bekks: Ah, genial. Habs hinbekommen. :)
<rieslingranger> mmmhhh, keiner da der kurz helfen könnte?
<maltee_h> Mal so eine Frage: Ich möchte ja auch FTP nutzen. Was könnt ihr mir da so für einen Client empfehlen!?
<malformed> Salute, ich möchte vermeiden, dass in meiner konsole /home/malformed angegeben wird, sondern dies _immer_ mit ~ abgekürzt wird. Wenn ich im moment z.B apt-get update laufen lassen, erscheint /home/malformed: sudo, obschon ich in der bashrc folgendes eingetragen habe: http://pastebin.com/fve9E9UZ
<bekks> filezilla
<malformed> maltee_h: für Gnome: gftp, für kde filezilla
<niemand> maltee_h, wenns einfach sein soll wie wärs mit deinem dateimanager?
<bekks> niemand: Ein Dateimanager unterstützt nicht alle Features, die z.B. filezilla bietet.
<niemand> bekks, deswegen der zusatz "wenns einfach sein soll"
<beaver74> rieslingranger, leg einfach los und nenne dein Problem, evtl. reagiert ja jemand dem es bekannt ist
<maltee_h> Ich habe einen Ubuntu Server. Da ist nix mit GNOME :D Ich meine also keinen Client sondern etwas, was ich auf dem Server installiere, damit ich mit Filezille drauf zugreifen kann
<maltee_h> *filezilla
<niemand> maltee_h, openssh hat einen SFTP-Server eingebaut
<k1l_> !wf > rieslingranger_ 
<kubine>  rieslingranger_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<bekks> maltee_h: Du meinst einen FTP-Server. Benutz einfach den openssh-server, und auf deinem anderen Rechner filezila.
<k1l_> maltee_h: du willst einen ftp dienst. aber ftp ist veraltet und unsicher.  sftp z.b. ist eine bessere alternative
<rieslingranger> also, wie gesagt eine ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 1250 ist das Sorgenkind. Die steckt in einem LG E300 den ich bei ebay günstig geschossen habe. Ubuntu 11.10 mit Unity alles kein Problem. Nur ich habe kleine, feine Striche unterhalb der oberen Leiste von Pink bis hell Pink. Ich habe einen Screenshot gemacht und würde den zum besseren Verständnis auch hochladen wenn mir einer sagt wie das geht.
<k1l_> maltee_h: falls doch du gegen den rat ftp nutzen willst hier eine übersicht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Serverdienste
<maltee_h> k1l: Ok, dann sftp. Welchen sftp-server kannst du mir dann empfehlen?
<maltee_h> Bin noch relativ neu und brauche etwas einfaches
<niemand> maltee_h, wie schon 2x empfohlen wurde: openssh
<k1l_> maltee_h: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ssh   
<k1l_> rieslingranger: lade das einfach hier hoch http://ompldr.org/  und dann en link hier rein
<bekks> maltee_h: Lesen... ;)
<k1l_> rieslingranger: kannst du denn einen hardwaredefekt ausschliessen? also das es keine pixelfehler oder kabelbruch etc sind? oder fehler aufgrund überhitzter graka?
<maltee_h> ok
<maltee_h> Danke für eure hilfe
<maltee_h> ciao :)
<rieslingranger> Danke, hier der Link: http://ompldr.org/vY3JjOQ
<rieslingranger> k1l: ich denke dass die HW in Ordnung ist da ich neben Ubuntu noch ein Win7 drunter installiert habe und da habe ich gar keine GraKa-Probleme.
<bekks> Hast Du ein Dualboot, oder ist dein Ubuntu eine virtuelle Maschine?
<k1l_> hmm, bei ati bin ich allerdings raus. da weiss ich nicht welche karte da wie am besten läuft
<niemand> rieslingranger, hast du einen proprietären treiber installiert oder den standard-treiber gelassen?
<rieslingranger> alles standard
<rieslingranger> temp1:        +40.0°C  (crit = +103.0°C) lt lmsensor
<bekks> Was hat das jetzt mit dem Problem zu tun?
<elementz> tach allerseits
<elementz> ich lege mir gerade ein paar eigene .desktop files für eine applikationen an. ich würde mir jetzt gerne ein paar passende eigene icons anlegen; welchen dateityp kann ich hier nutzen? *.ico und .svg 
<elementz> scheinen als dateityp ja nicht in frage zu kommen
<niemand> elementz, warum svg nicht?
<elementz> niemand: werden bei mir zumindest nicht angezeigt. 
<dadrc> svg geht, ansonsten png, jpg, bmp...
<elementz> hier meine .desktop datei http://paste.ubuntu.com/837800/
<elementz> dadrc: png usw gehen auch nicht. müssen die in unterschiedlichen grössen vorliegen?
<dadrc> Nimm mal absolute Pfade
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, ob da Aliase wie ~ aufgelöst werden
<elementz> ok mom
<elementz> dadrc: seltsam, geht nicht. 
<dadrc> elementz, ich nehm immer Icons aus dem aktuellen Theme, das geht auf jeden Fall. Moment, ich teste das mal eben mit einem anderen Icon
<elementz> ok danke
<dadrc> elementz, Icon=/home/drc/.scripts/dota.png klappt bei mir wunderbar.
<elementz> ich habs mit dem hier http://findicons.com/icon/70494/pdf_file mit den verschiedenen datetypen versucht, also png, ico, icns usw
<dadrc> hmpf, irc ausgemacht..
<dadrc> hattest du noch was geschrieben?
<elementz> dadrc: ja das hier: 
<elementz> ich habs mit dem hier http://findicons.com/icon/70494/pdf_file mit den verschiedenen datetypen versucht, also png, ico, icns usw
<elementz> keiner von den dateitypen funktioniert
<bekks> Hast Du verschiedene Formate heruntergeladen, oder die einfach nur immer umbenannt? :)
<elementz> ne, natürlich runtergeladen
<dadrc> Seltsam, das. An sich sollte es klappen. Benutzt du ein Programm, um die Desktopdinger zu erstellen, elementz?
<elementz> dadrc: nope. machs halt in vim
<dadrc> Also, ich kann es mir nur so erklären, dass du da irgendwie einen Flüchtigkeitsfehler drin hast oder so, denn wie gesagt, normalerweise sollte das klappen.
<dadrc> Hast du alacarte installiert?
<elementz> ne. sollte ich?
<elementz> dadrc: ist das zum icons erstellen?
<dadrc> elementz, ne, zum Erstellen von solchen .desktop-Dateien
<elementz> dadrc: hm ich probiers mal aus. vllt gehts ja damit
<dadrc> Könntest es damit versuchen, um irgendwelche komischen Fehler beim Eintippen auszuschließen
<elementz> dadrc: damit funktionierts. hrmpf
<elementz> wie änder ich jetzt nochmal das icon für einen bestimmten filetype? hatte das neulich irgendwo geändert, weiss aber nicht mehr wo...
<dreamon> Kann Virtualbox von USB booten? Mir gelingt es gerade nicht.
<exoplanet> Gibt es eine FF-Erweiterung die Downloads an wget weiter reicht?
<bekks> dreamon: Nein, kann es nicht. Ja, hast Du mich schonmal gefragt. Ja, habe ich damals schon gesagt. Ja, ich habe Dir auch einen Workaround genannt. :)
<dreamon> bekks, Damals gings darum eine Festplatte (direkt zu booten.. sda1 oder so) .. hatte so ungefähr im kopf. ( Aber du weißt es vermutlich besser ;)
<dadrc> exoplanet, wenn man mal mozilla mal nach wget sucht, findet man https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/cliget/?src=search
<dreamon> bekks, Ich schaumal in der Historie..
<exoplanet> thy dadrc habe ich auch gerade gefunden ;)
<bekks> dreamon: Damals gin ges um die Frage "Kann Virtualbox von USB booten?"
<dreamon> bekks, Darf ichs aufs Alter schieben?
<exoplanet> Ich hätte gern ein Addon das die Befehle gleich ins Terminal weiterleitet, und nicht nur einen Link generator…
<bekks> dreamon: Klar :)
<dadrc> exoplanet, dann musst du wohl flashgot nehmen, das kann man so einstellen, dass wget benutzt wird
<exoplanet> ich schau mal
<kephra> moin - ein freund von mir hat sich nen eeepc 1015bx gekauft - ubuntu installiert - und der sound ist leider nur mono
<kephra> als also -c 0 ist spdif mono - und als -c 1 ati hdmi mono ;-(
<kephra> hat jemand ne idee, wie auf dem ding stereo zum laufen zu bekommen ist?
<kephra> and an other problem: I close the display - the system goes black - and will never come back ;-(
<kephra> how to disable this?
<kephra> *oups* sorry - wenn ich das display dichtmache, wird es schwarz - und der rechner geht innen sleep state, aus dem er nicht zurueckkommt
<kephra> wie disable ich dieses kaputte power management?
<duelle> kephra: Das kannst du meines Wissens in den Systemeinstellungen ändern was passiert, wenn du zuklappst, Powerbutton drückst etc.. 
<kephra> *ok* das war 'trivial' - wobei das 'in bereitschaft' gehen, sollte auch mal irgendwann funktionieren
<k1l_> suspend ist nen ziemliches gefummel, weil d jeder hersteller nen eigenes süppchen kocht.
<kephra> *ok* zurueck zum sound
<kephra> hat jemand nen plan wie ich den eeepc zum stereo sound ueberrede
<exoplanet> dadrc, ouiih flashgot ist ja AWESOME!
<usch> Hi. Hab den Treiber für eine WLAN-Karte mit NdisWrapper installiert. ndisgtk sagt "Hardware present: Yes". Aber der Network Manager zeigt mir die Karte nicht an...
<dadrc> exoplanet, das kann alles, was du suchst? sehr gut
<dadrc> usch, was für eine Karte ist das denn? Welche Ubuntu-Version?
<k1l_> usch: da gibt es je anch karte drölf verschiedene lösungswege
<usch> dadrc: AirLive WL-5460PCI, 10.04.3
<usch> aber ist der Treiber nicht da, wenn ich ihn darüber installiert habe?
<usch> ndiswrapper -l sagt http://paste.ubuntu.com/837882/
<dadrc> kephra, kennst du https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn#TOC-Notes
<dadrc> da steht auch einiges zum sound
<exoplanet> dadrc, weiß du wie man flashgot mitteilt das keine extra konsole geöffnet wird?
<dadrc> exoplanet, so spontan nicht, sorry.
<kephra> danke, dadrc die schau ich mir gleich mal an - google suche ist echt scheisse geworden
<kephra> google hatte da nix zu gefunden ;-(
<usch> Wie ist denn das prinzipielle Vorgehen, wenn der WLAN-Treiber da ist, aber kein wlan0 vorhanden ist?
<bekks> Dann guckt man, wie das Interface sonst heissen kann.
<bekks> Das muss ja nicht zwangsläufig wlan0 heissen.
<usch> OK, ifconfig gibt mir nur eth0 und lo zurück
<k1l_> usch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/NdisWrapper
<usch> k1l_: schon geschehen
<bekks> usch: Und was gibt Dir ifconfig -a zurück?
<k1l_> usch: auch das modul geladen?
<usch> bekks: same + virtuelles Interface von VirtualBox
<usch> k1l_: modprobe ndiswrapper, ja
<feder102> hi
<kephra> dadrc, *hm* the page is for 1015pn (intel cpu, intel sound) - but the 1015bx has amd cpu, ati sound ;-(
<bekks> usch: nach dem modprobe mal dmesg angucken.
<bekks> kephra: german, please.
<feder102> hi
<feder102> list
<feder102> sherlock holmes
<kephra> *oups* sorry - passiert mir staendig, bekks - wenn ich am rechner sitz denk ich denglish
<kephra> ich mach erstmal nen `dselect --expert` update - um dann openssh-server zu installieren, damit ich mal die vorhande hardware (lspci) pasten kann
<dadrc> kephra, uh, sorry, da hab ich bei der Nummer gepennt. Jo, dann brauchen wir wohl lscpi
<bekks> kephra: Wieso dselect?
<bekks> Wieso nicht einfach apt-get install?
<kephra> bekks, angewohnheit als debian alt benutzer
<kephra> dselect ist in den abhaengigkeiten besser - und stuerzt im gegensatz zu aptitude nicht ab
<k1l_> christian_lappy: kannst du mal deine verbindung/clien überprüfen und den autostart rausnehmen?
<bekks> Aptitude stürzt auch nicht ab, und es gibt auch noch apt-get.
<k1l_> kephra: nimm einfach apt-get, dass ist ubuntu standard
<k1l_> bei dem debian gefummel reagiert ubuntu schonmal zickig
<kephra> jo - apt-get ist gut im ein packet zu installieren - aber dselect ist besser fuer abhaengigkeiten
<kephra> und suche
<bekks> Unsinn.
<bekks> Und es heisst Paket.
<kephra> *oups* wir sind im deutschlehrer channel?
<rumpe1> kanal heisst das
<k1l_> da dselect anscheinend nicht mit multiarch umgehen kann würde ich davon eh abraten.
<kephra> http://pastebin.com/8HL88xtX <- ok, da haben wir ein lspci
<kephra> http://pastebin.com/pPz29EVT <- und das ist derzeit geladen
<dadrc> Ah, ein HDA
<dadrc> Die sind gerne zickig. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA löst die meisten Probleme
<k1l_> welcher kernel ist da drauf? "uname -a"
<dadrc> Kurzfassung: Das snd_hda_intel-Modul braucht die richtigen Parameter, da steht, wie es geht.
<kephra> Linux stefan-1015BXO-1015BXO 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> mach mal nen "sudo apt-get update" und dann "sudo apt-get upgrade" evtl noch nen "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<k1l_> erstmal den neusten kernel nehmen, und ja mit apt-get, weil dselect mit multiarch nicht umgehen kann
<x11> mh, wenn ich nur einen ordner in meinem homverzeichnis für meine gruppe sichtbar machen möchte (mit leserechten auf dem ordner) und die anderen dateien/ordner in meinem home aber nicht sichtbar sein sollen (nicht mal der name) wie mach ich das dann? :)
<TheInfinity> x11: keine listen rechte für normale user und n direkten link
<x11> sprich für das homeverz.  g+x und für den besagten ordner  g+rx ?
<x11> versteh das mit n direktem link nicht :>
<ksk> so ists recht. mit link war wohl gemeint dass du dem anderen nutzer den pfad mitteilen musst,weil er ja inhalte von deinem home net lesen kann
<ksk> @ x11 
<x11> ok, verstehe, den ordner sichtbar zu machen geht also nicht!?
<k1l_> x11: wie denn, wenn sie aber dein home nicht sehen dürfen. das ist wie einen raum erlauben, aber das ganze haus darf nicht betreten werden
<cncMaker> Guten Abend kann man eine ubuntu partition auch hidden setzten mit Gparded ? 
<x11> k1l_ meine mich zu erinnern dass ich irgendwann mal in ein haus gelatscht bin dass dann nur aus '?' bestand, abgesehen von einem raum
<sdx23> cncMaker: Davon versprichst du dir was?
<cncMaker> ich will windows xp_pro neu installieren  und die erste partition ist ubuntu
<x11> cncMaker, windows macht dann den mbr kaputt, kann zb mit rescatax wieder hergestellt werden, an deinem ubuntu passiert dabei nichts
<cncMaker> rescatax ist das auf der live cd mit drauf 1ß.04 rt Kernel
<x11> ne, das ist soeine wiederherstellungs/rettungs-distribution
<cncMaker> ok
<x11> aber mit der ubuntu livecd sollte das auch gehen
<x11> ..irgendwie
<jokrebel> cncMaker: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<cncMaker> chroot grub2 installation neu
<cncMaker> kenn ich danke
<k1l_> cncMaker: das birgt im allgemeinen immmer probleme, weil windows die erste partition haben will.
<k1l_> siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dualboot
<B4ckBOne> Servus :-)
<B4ckBOne> Ich bräuchte a bissl hilfe. Krieg meine Webcam nicht zum laufen.
<B4ckBOne> Ich muss das Modul: gspca_main + gspca_zc3xxx laden aber insmod und modprobe sagen mir immer invalid parameter 
<B4ckBOne> Hat jemand ne idee?
<k1l_> !wf > B4ckBOne 
<kubine>  B4ckBOne: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<B4ckBOne> kubine: danke für den Hinweis, also: /dev/video0 fehlt seit ich media_build_experimental kompiliert und installiert habe media_build_experimental ist für meinen HTPC für meine Technotrend s2 6400 notwendig.
<B4ckBOne> k1l_: ich verwende Xubuntu 11.10, fehlermeldung beim landen des moduls: http://pastie.org/3361871
<jokrebel> B4ckBOne: Erstmal: wieso bist Du root?
<B4ckBOne> jokrebel: weil's meine kiste ist und ich denke das ist notwendig für insmod / modprobe
<B4ckBOne> jokrebel: damit spar ich mir das ständige "sudo" geschreibe :-D
<jokrebel> B4ckBOne: Gibst Du ins bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a" in einem Pastelink?
<B4ckBOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838056/
<B4ckBOne> jokrebel:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/838056/ hilft das?
<jokrebel> B4ckBOne: Was sagt ein "lsusb"?
<B4ckBOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838072/
<B4ckBOne> jokrebel: der letzte eintrag ist meine webcam
<jokrebel> B4ckBOne: Die sollte eigentlich laut Hardwaredatenbank schon seit 9.10 Out-of-the-Box lauffähig sein. Was hast Du da wie, warum und nach welcher anleitung gefummelt?
<B4ckBOne> jokrebel: diese Anleitung für die treiber http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_HD_VDR_mittels_TechnoTrend_S2-6400_-_DVB_Treiber
<B4ckBOne> jokrebel: dazu die YaVDR quellen um vdr zu installieren
<B4ckBOne> jokrebel: der Treiber für die TV karte kommt von: hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/~endriss/media_build_experimental
<jokrebel> B4ckBOne: Was hat DVB mit der Webcam zu tun?
<B4ckBOne> jokrebel: in media_build_experimental sind auch die gspca (webcam) treiber drin. Oder irre ich mich da?
<B4ckBOne> video 4 linux etc
<jokrebel> B4ckBOne: Da fragst besser die V4L Leute…
<B4ckBOne> jokrebel: kennst du deren chat room?
<jokrebel> …und experimental hört sich nicht gerade nach einem Must-Have an.
<B4ckBOne> jokrebel: für die tv karte leider schon :-/
<jokrebel> B4ckBOne: #v4l zB.
<B4ckBOne> jokrebel: kennst du dich allgemein bissl mit modprobe / insmod etc aus? Bzw. warum will er mein modul nicht laden?
<kooldavi> B4ckBOne: man modprobe 
<B4ckBOne> kooldavi: thx 4 rtfman ;-)
<jokrebel> B4ckBOne: Eher wenig. Sorry
<B4ckBOne> jokrebel: die in #v4l haben herausgefunden, dass UVC nicht aktiviert ist im kernel
<jokrebel> B4ckBOne: schön. Und das brachte Dich weiter?
<B4ckBOne> jokrebel: jetzt muss ich den Kernel mit USB_VIDEO_CLASS compilieren, was mich vor eine etwas größere herausforderung stellt.
<jokrebel> B4ckBOne: Viel Erfolg jedenfalls. Aber wie gesagt: Das Orginal (mit Orginal-Kernel) sollte OOTB mit deiner Cam können. _SO_ bist Du auf Dich selbst gestellt.
<abraxus> ich hab mit gnome-schedule ein crontab eingerichtet und möchte das es immer mit dem system startet egal welcher nutzer und unabhängig vom x server - welchen benutzer soll ich den cronjob zuweisen ?
<bekks> Keinem.
<bekks> Der einzig sinnvolle Punkt wäre root, aber dazu sollte dein Cronjob auch root-tauglich sien.
<dAnjou> abraxus: was machtn der job?
<abraxus> bekks  dAnjou , der job setzt die datum + uhrzeit jede minute auf 13.03.1970 13:37
<bekks> Wieso das denn?
<abraxus> *das datum / die uhrzeit
<bekks> Ok, vollkommen sinnfreie Aktion, supporte ich nicht weiter.
<abraxus> bekks, nicht sinnfrei - aber wer nicht fragt ^
<abraxus> ^^
<ZeroMC> hat er aber
<abraxus> ohh
<abraxus> ja sorry sehs grade
<dAnjou> abraxus: in welchem universum sollte das bitte sinn haben? ... abgesehen davon: ja, das ist ein job für root
<kooldavi> den sinn wüsste ich auch gerne
<abraxus> ich mach LinuxVideos für meinen YouTube-Channel und das die uhrzeit auf 1337 steht, ist fürs Marketing (ist auch ein vmware linux also nicht mein os) 
<dAnjou> abraxus: allerdings können so auch gut und gerne ein paar services amok laufen
<bekks> Was ist denn ein vmware linux?
<bekks> Vor allem, welches Linux?
<abraxus> normalerweise mach ich ads immer per endlosschleife - hab aber keine lust das immer von Hand einzustellen
<abraxus> bekks, ich mein damit das mein Ubuntu 11.10 in einer vm läuft
<dAnjou> abraxus: und wie wärs, wenn du im post-editing einfach nen bild über die uhr packst?
<abraxus> dAnjou, könnte auch gehn :)
<abraxus> ich danke für die Hilfe
<Guschtel> oder statt der Uhr gleich ein Bild-Widget anzeigen :)
<IchGuckLive> Guten abend 2 pc ubuntu via crossover verbunden ip manuell ping ok  nun such ich schon ne weile rumm wie ich die platte des einem im anderen ereiche.
<B4ckBOne> IchGuckLive: sshfs?
<IchGuckLive> bitte um hilfe google bringt da nur verwirrung 
<IchGuckLive> B4ckBOne:  das muss ich erst googlen was das ist
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: samba oder nfs
<B4ckBOne> ööhm bist du neu bei Linux?
<IchGuckLive> TheInfinity: am einen ist nur die livecd smb  denke ich 
<k1l_> IchGuckLive: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ssh
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: smbfs ist sicher auch net die schlechteste idee
<IchGuckLive> ich google mal nach den stichwörtern 
<k1l_> IchGuckLive: guck doch ins wiki o_O
<IchGuckLive> bin dabei
<IchGuckLive> die stichworte haben gefehlt
<IchGuckLive> ssh fällt aus da keiner der rechner inet hat  
<IchGuckLive> GNOME/Nautilus unterstützt die Einrichtung von Freigaben über NFS nicht mehr
<IchGuckLive> kann ich da nicht unter orte Netzwerk was einrichten ftp 
<k1l_> IchGuckLive: ssh heisst ja nicht inet
<IchGuckLive> da braucht man aber ien paket steht im wiki 
<IchGuckLive> das mit der freigabe habe ich noch nicht verstanden 
<IchGuckLive> der rechner der die daten hat ist auf 10.04 livcd die platte ist gemounted 
<IchGuckLive> <Dienst>://<Server>/<Freigabe>
<IchGuckLive> so lautet der syntax 
<IchGuckLive> "smb://192.168.2.1/ubuntu" fehler 
<IchGuckLive> die livecd heist ubuntu als root
<B4ckBOne> Hey IchGuckLive, mit deinem begrezten wissen wirds schwierig .. versuch dir ein youtube howto zu finden .. evtl hilft dir das weiter
<k1l_> IchGuckLive: du musst das auch erst freigeben auf dem rechner, auf dem du was abrufen willst
<IchGuckLive> da bin ich am suchen der ist mit der livecd  hochgefahren 
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Heimnetzwerk  IchGuckLive 
<k1l_> IchGuckLive: so auf die schnelle wie du das willst wäre es mit nem usb-stick warscheinlich einfacher
<IchGuckLive> treffer RMB eigenschaften ordner freigeben 
<IchGuckLive> 14GB
<IchGuckLive> der smb kann ohne inent nichti nstalliert werden so ein mist 
<B4ckBOne> lftp sftp://username@ip-adresse-des-anderen
<B4ckBOne> mirror -c /ordner/der/zu/kopieren/ist#
<IchGuckLive> mercy
<B4ckBOne> sudo apt-get install lftp 
<B4ckBOne> falls lftp nicht installiert ist
 * B4ckBOne mag lftp
<IchGuckLive> die rechner hängen in keinem netz 
<k1l_> er hat ja keinen zugriff auf die paketquellen. sonst könnte er einfach den opensshserver nehmen samt scp
<IchGuckLive> nur via crossover verbunden 
<B4ckBOne> o.O .. festplatta ausbauen und beim anderen einbauen ...
<IchGuckLive> ich hang hier in einem dorfnetz mit richtfunk bin froh das das so läuft
<k1l_> IchGuckLive: hol dir das deb paket von packages.ubuntu.com für die passende ubuntu version und richte ssh ein. dann kopierst du mit scp einfach die daten
<k1l_> ansonsten usb-festplatte oder dvd brennen
<B4ckBOne> ssh ist doch als standard drin oder nicht?
<k1l_> ich weiss es nicht auswendig, und er sagt es wäre nicht dabei
<IchGuckLive> auf jeden fall brauch ich das samba paketr um den ordner freigeben zukönnen 
<B4ckBOne> IchGuckLive: samba is nur für windows netze
<k1l_> IchGuckLive: einrichten musst du den kram auch noch. nimm ssh
<k1l_> B4ckBOne: nein
<IchGuckLive> ssh
<Oins> Hallo. Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich die Formatierung interpretieren kann: ffmpeg -i %05d.png. Bei mir haben die Bilder das Format IMG2353-IMG2432. Wie wäre da der -i parameter ?
<IchGuckLive> man ffmpeg oins
<Oins> IchGuckLive: oh man, dass ich da nicht dran gedacht hab. da steht's ja.. danke ;)
<IchGuckLive> NP
<IchGuckLive> das mit dem kopieren von ubuntu zu ubuntu ist sowas von übel ich gebs auf wäre zuschön gewesen   ich such mir einen brenner irgendwo  und bau den hin und her 
<IchGuckLive> Danke an euch  schönen samstag abend 
<Oins> Ganz hab ich es scheinbar verstanden. Die Dateinamen sind IMGP4342.JPG-  IMGP5634.JPG .. also 4-stellig. Versuch habe ich -i IMGP$04d.JPG .. er meldet aber IMGP%04d.JPG: No such file or directory
<martin____> hi, ich habe mein system neu installiert und jetzt kubuntu 11.10 laufen, und den scanner, ein brother mfc-240c nach der anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner?highlight=scanner versucht zum laufen zu bringen, aber weder skanlite noch xsane finden den scanner, hat jmd eine idee was ich  falsch gemacht habe?
<PBeck> hey
<saille> hat den gar keiner eine idee?
<bekks> saille: IDeen habe ich viele. Aber wiederhol doch bitte nochmal dein Problem :)
<saille> hi, ich habe mein system neu installiert und jetzt kubuntu 11.10 laufen, und den scanner, ein brother mfc-240c nach der anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner?highlight=scanner versucht zum laufen zu bringen, aber weder skanlite noch xsane finden den scanner, hat jmd eine idee was ich  falsch gemacht habe?
<saille> die udev regel ist es leider nicht, ich habe die zeile wie überall steht eingefügt, wenn du sehen magst, poste ich den link zum pastebin,für den inhalt der datei
<sdx23> Die Ausgaben von lsusb # und sane-find-scanner # wären interessant (via pastebin bitte)
<saille> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/351
<saille> und scanimage -L sagt, dass er keine finden konnte
<sdx23> interessant.
<saille> das ist irgendwie ein teufelskreis
<sdx23> Bist du in der Gruppe "sane"? groups sagt dir das.
<sdx23> bzw. "scanner" even
<saille> ich weiß theoretisch sollte es funktionieren, dass der scanner mit dem system klar kommt zweifel ich nicht an, beim alten pc gings ja, nur jetzt muß es beim laptop auch gehen
<saille> martin@mtenzer:~$ groups
<saille> martin root bin sys adm lp dialout cdrom sudo audio plugdev users scanner lpadmin admin pulse sambashare nogroup
<sdx23> insbesondere auch mal nachsehen, wem der Scanner denn nun gehört: ls -al /dev/bus/usb/002/003
<saille> crw-rw-rw-+ 1 root scanner 189, 130 2012-02-11 21:32 /dev/bus/usb/002/003
<sdx23> hm, ja, dann sollte scanimage -L den in der Tat auflisten.
<saille> martin@mtenzer:~$ scanimage -L
<saille> No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different, check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
<matulla> Guten Abend kann man 2 ubuntus nebeneinander installieren ein 32bit 10.04 und das neue 11.10 64bit 
<bekks> Wenn die Hardware 64Bit unterstützt, ja.
<niklasfi> matulla: ja, wieso nicht?
<k1l_> matulla: auf getrennte partitionen: ja
<sdx23> saille: grep "usb 04f9 01ab" /etc/sane.d/brother.conf # zeigt, dass die id eingetragen ist?
<matulla> k1l_:  kann dan das eine auf die home der anderen zugreifen 
<saille> grep "usb 04f9 01ab" /etc/sane.d/brother.conf 
<saille> usb 04f9 01ab
<k1l_> matulla: hmm, knifflig. welchen grund gibts denn fpr 32 und 64 bit?
<matulla> k1l_: es ist 10.04 drauf und das läuft nur mit 1core die livcd jetzt zeigt trotz noapic 4 core an 
<saille> sdx23: ja
<k1l_> matulla: wenn du 64bit hardware hast, warum dann 32bit?
<matulla> k1l_: es gibt keine separate home jedoch genügend platz um die home auf eine andere partition zusichern
<sdx23> saille: du hast das auch alles im gleichen Terminal gemacht? Hattest du dich neu zur Gruppe "scanner" hinzufügen müssen, oder bist du da schon länger?
<matulla> k1l_: ich weis es nicht warum da nur 32bit installiert wurde
<matulla> k1l_: parallel wäre sicherlich momentan von forteil
<matulla> vorteil
<k1l_> matulla: ok, nochmal etwas genauer: warum installierst du nich nur eine 64bit version?
<saille> in der gruppe scanner bin ich schon länger, habe es ja anfang der woche installiert und versucht und erst jetzt wieder zeit gehabt mich damit zu befassen, rechner wurde also auch neugestartet und alles
<saille> wie im gleichen terminal? was alles? ich hab es über yakuake gemacht
<matulla> k1l_: weil das system 2 Hdd mit je 2 betribssystememn bereits hat
<saille> eventuell die installation halb parallel mal tab1 und mal tab2
<saille> aber erst wenn das eine fertig war
<matulla> k1l_: bzw kann ich die 10.04 austauschen ohne die home zuverlieren 
<saille> bzw. mich in die gruppe hinzugefügt habe ich über die gui
<sdx23> saille: ja, dann passt schon. Ging bei der Frage auch um die Gruppen, aber da du seitdem neu Eingeloggt hast, ist das egal.
<matulla> k1l_: ich denke nicht 
<sdx23> saille: dennoch muss ich dich enttäuschen, das sieht alles passend aus und ich wüsste nichts, woran das noch scheitern sollte.
<saille> ich habe den scanner auch mit usb 2.0 angeschlossen, dachte es läge vielleicht am 3.0, was mir aber auch nicht einleuchten würde
<k1l_> matulla: mit backups könnte man das mal probieren. bei der installation (von einem 64bit iso) einfach die partitionen zuweisen und bei der home nicht formatieren auswählen. ABER backups vorher machen
<matulla> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405557/  partitionen
<saille> hab ich doch irgendwas vergessen zu installieren?
<matulla> k1l_: es ist ja keine separate home das ist ja das problem 
<k1l_> matulla: du hast gar keine extra home partition.
<matulla> nein 
<k1l_> matulla: trotzdem sollte die 32bit nicht deine cores begrenzen
<matulla> ich muss 10.04 mit apic=off noapic nolapic starten sonst gehts nicht
<matulla> nolapic ist der übekltäter 
<matulla> k1l_:  ich hoffe doch das nach der installation das so bleibt wie jetzt auf der livecd 
<matulla> k1l_: . mit noapic gibt 4 core  Smile
<k1l_> matulla: welche isntallation?
<k1l_> dachte du wolltest nichts installieren.
<matulla> k1l_:  die 11.10 64bit 
<saille> sdx23: an dem asus laptop kann es ja eigentlich auch nicht liegen oder? ich meine drucken funktioniert mit dem gerät ja
<matulla> wenn die 10.04 32 bit mir die coes gäbe wär alles supper aber da geht nix
<bekks> Das liegt an nolapic.
<bekks> Da kannst Du dich auf den Kopf stellen - mit nolapic wirst du kein SMP hinbekommen. :)
<matulla> bekks:  denke ich auch 
<sdx23> saille: Wie gesagt: ich wüsste keine weiteren Hinderungsgründe mehr. Alle Infos von oben sehen gut aus und nach denen sollte es funktionieren. Wobei das Drucken mitreinspielen kann, ist nicht auszuschließen. Damit habe ich allerdings keine Erfahrung.
<matulla> bekks:  bei der 11.10 livecd gehts nur mit noapic
<saille> na gut, trotzdem vielen dank für die hilfe
<bekks> matulla: Ohne (L)APIC kriegst Du kein SMP hin.
<matulla> ist angekommen 
<matulla> bekks: kann ich das 10.04 von 32 auf 64bit aufmotzen 
<saille> sdx23: martin@mtenzer:~$ brscan-skey -l
<saille>  MFC-240C          : brother2:bus3;dev1  : USB                  Not registered
<k1l_> matulla: nein
<bullgard4> matulla: Du kannst 32-bit nicht auf 64-bit aufmotzen.
<saille> sdx23: könnte das eine rolle spielen, dass der nicht registriert ist? wo auch immer..
<matulla> Wäre auch zu schön
<sdx23> saille: soweit ich das nach Überfliegen des Artikel verstand, ist das brscan-skey lediglich dazu, den Knopf am Scanner zur Funktion zu bringen.
<saille> hmm
<saille> war nur eine letzte idee ;)
<sdx23> Also, eine Aktion auszuführen, wenn man den Knopf drückt. Diese Tasten sind keine "normalen" Eingabegeräte.
<matulla> Ok dann sichere ich das Homeverzeichniss und bügele die partition von 10.04 und mach 11.10 64bit drauf
<bullgard4> -niss
<saille> sdx23: was wäre, wenn ich den 64 bit treiber runterhau und es mit dem 32 bit treiber versuche, wäre noch eine idee oderß
<deem> hi. ich habe mit meinem 11.10 beim booten keinen splash mehr und nach dem entschlüsseln der festplatten dauert es immer ewig, bis das system oben ist. es bleibt mit der meldung: "waiting for network" stehen. das hat es noch nie getan
<deem> ach das ist ein tp r500 mit ati radeon hd 3***
<deem> mit xubuntu hab ich einen splash nur mit ubuntu nicht
<maltee_h> Hallo
<maltee_h> Welchen FTP-Server könnt ihr mir empfehlen!? Bin noch anfänger und suche da etwas sehr einfaches aber trotzdem sicheres
<k1l_> sftp
<deem> maltee_h: vsftpd
<maltee_h> k1l & deem: Was sind denn die unterschiede zwischen sftp und vsftpd?
<niklasfi> malte_h: vsftp ist ein server, sftp ein protokoll
<bekks> maltee_h: sftp ist ein Protokoll, vsftpd ein FTP Server.
<maltee_h> Also probiere ich es mal mit vsftpd
<niklasfi> bekks: irgendwie haben wir es heute…
<maltee_h> Womit!?
<niklasfi> maltee_h: heute habe ich 2x was hier gesagt, und beides mal habe ich entweder eine sekunde vor oder nach bekks das gleiche gesagt
<k1l_> maltee_h: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ssh  abschnitt dateitransfer
<bekks> niklasfi: :)
<bekks> maltee_h: Eigentlich willst Du statt FTP lieber SFTP einsetzen. Daher sagte man Dir das ja heute nachmittag schon, mit ssh :)
<niklasfi> bekks, maltee_h: solln wir ihn noch ein bisschen verwirren und ftps vorschlagen?
<maltee_h> Wie läuft denn das bei vsftpd ab!? Kann man da auch einfach einen User anlegen, der dann auf alles Zugriff hat? Denn momentan sehe ich im Wiki nur, dass man die auch auf dem Server enthaltenen Nutzer + Passwort nehmen kann
<bekks> sftps.
<bekks> maltee_h: Lies den Link den k1l_ Dir gab. 
<deem> sftp ist ftp immer vorzuziehen, aber wenn man unbedingt ftp haben will oder haben muss, ist vsftpd immernoch die beste alternatvie
<bekks> Das hast Du seit heute nachmittag immer noch nicht getan.
<maltee_h> bekks: Aber soweit ich das gesehen habe, war das irgendwas mit SSH, was k1l mir gab
<bekks> maltee_h: Und das sollst Du lesen.
<bekks> Egal was Du meinst was richtig oder falsch ist.
<k1l_> maltee_h: abschnitt dateitransfer. 
<bekks> Wurde Dir heute nachmittag auch lang und breit erklärt, warum Du das lesen sollst.
<k1l_> wenn du schon nicht lesen willst/kannst dann nutze doch wenigstens mal strg+f und such nach sftp
<deem> sftp ist ein teil von ssh.
<maltee_h> Kann ich denn auch mit z.B. Filezilla Datein von meinem PC via sftp auf meinen Server übertragen!?
<deem> ja
<deem> du kannst auch winscp nehmen
<deem> wenn du windows nutzt
<maltee_h> Aber ich sehe in dem Link von k1l_ leider keine Erklärung, wie ich einen sftp Server installieren kann
<deem> *tilt*
<deem> maltee_h: ich sagte eben: 22:56:59 <            deem+> sftp ist ein teil von ssh.
<deem> lies und verstehe diesen satz
<kermit_> Abend zusammen
<niklasfi> kermin_: hallo
<kermit_> Ich bin Ubuntu neuling und möchte den arbeitsflächenwechsel mit dem compiz würfel realisieren...klappt soweti auch ganz gut, bis auf das beim wechsel immer kurz die Fenster der vorherig geöffneten arbeitsfläche aufflackert. jemand einen tipp woran dieses liegen kann?
<robert1> hallo, wird bei der installation von ubuntu bereits java mitinstalliert?
<k1l_> robert1: nein
<robert1> ok, danke
<k1l_> robert1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-12
<S1lv3R> Ich bin gerade dabei mein Apache zu konfigurieren, bin dem auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/Virtual_Hosts nachgegangen. Wenn ich jetzt aba meine Seite aufrufen will bekomm ich aber angezeigt was in /var/www ist und nich so wie es sein sollte in /var/www/abc.dyndns.org
<S1lv3R> muss ich nochwas beachten?
<S1lv3R> /etc/apache2/sites-aviable/spa01.sytes.net http://paste.ubuntu.com/838488/
<S1lv3R> /etc/apache2/ports.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/838489/
<S1lv3R> keiner mehr wach?
<S1lv3R> chillen alle in #ubuntu-de-offtopic (o;
<ecuri_> Hi
<ecuri_> ich bräuchte einmal hilfe mit meinem server hätte da grad jemand kurz zeit ?
<bekks> !wf
<kubine> bekks: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<S1lv3R> ich frag mich die ganze Zeit was kaput sein koennte, mein Ubuntu mit Apache2 kann ich von intern nicht aufrufen = Netzwerk Zeitueberschreitung vom anderen Netzwerk gehts, weis jmd woran es liegen koennte?
<bekks> An der Apache config.
<bekks> Guckstu Logs.
<ecuri_> Also folgendes weniger ein problem als sicherlich eine wissenlücke. Mein server besitzt 2 festplatten. Die zweite HDD hab ich gemountet unter /home2. Ich möchte nun, dass ich diese zweite festplatte über den browser aufrufen kann z.b. unter server2.meinedomain.com wie weise ich nun den apache darauf an server2.meinedomain.com im verzeichnis /home2 öffnen
<S1lv3R> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/Virtual_Hosts
<S1lv3R> habs gerade durch ^^
<ecuri_> d.h. ich erstelle nen neuen vhost und dieser hat dann /home2 als homedirectory?
<S1lv3R> ja
<ecuri_> kk danke werd das mal grade versuchen 
<S1lv3R> S3UBUNTUSRV01.BASEL.S3SYSTEM.COM:80 ::1 - - [05/Feb/2012:06:25:01 +0100] "OPTIONS * HTTP/1.0" 200 152 "-" "Apache/2.2.16
<S1lv3R> bekks das ist das einzigste was drinn steht
<bekks> Und DU nutzt ipv4 oder ipv6?
<bekks> Und du hast da ein amazon s3 whatever.
<S1lv3R> ipv4
<S1lv3R> amazon s3 ?
<grossing> der Eintrag in deinem Log ist eine ipv6 Adresse. ::1 ist normalerweise localhost
<S1lv3R> wie kann ich das umstellen? An der NIC selbst?
<Moritz26> Nabend. Gibt's ne schlaue Möglichkeit die über lsmod bei 2 vers. Bootvorgängen angezeigten Module miteinander zu vergleichen und mir die Unterschiede anzeigen zu lassen? Habe das jetzt über comm versucht, aber dabei kommt nur Käse heraus, weil ich ja durch lsmod mehrere Spalten habe und damit scheint comm nicht so wirklich zurecht zu kommen.
<S1lv3R> bzw die ist garnicht auf ipv6 configuriert
<grossing> S1lv3R, ip -6 addr show verrät dir ob und welche ipv6- Adressen existieren. Für alle ip-Adressen nimmst du   ip addr show
<S1lv3R> grossing eth0 inet6 fe80::221:86ff:fe2c:145a/64 scope link
<S1lv3R> aber wie? Ich hab ipv6 nicht konfiguriert in /etc/network/interfaces
<grossing> S1lv3R, sowas existiert nicht? lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 inet6 ::1/128 scope host 
<ecuri_> ich bekomm das mit dem einfügen des vhosts nicht hin 
<ecuri_> die datei die ich editieren muss ist doch /usr/local/apache/conf/httpd.conf 
<bekks> S1lv3R: Einfach den Apachen konfigurieren. Auf ipv4.
<bekks> ecuri_: Nein.
<bekks> Garantiert nicht.
<ecuri_> sondern ?
<bekks> ecuri_: Nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<S1lv3R> bekks hat auch nix geholfen
<S1lv3R> [Sun Feb 12 02:59:41 2012] [error] [client 192.168.2.10] File does not exist: /var/www/spa.sytes.net, referer: http://192.168.2.3/spa01.sytes.net/
<bekks> Das sagt doch alles.
<bekks> Lies was da steht,
<S1lv3R> ja wo ist die einstellung "/var/www/spa.sytes.net" ? Das ist naemlich flasch oder?
<bekks> Das ist keine Einstellung, das ist ein Verzeichnis.
<bekks> Und es existiert nicht.
<S1lv3R> ja aber das Verzeichnis steht in keiner .conf mehr drinn
<bekks> Zu 1000% steht das irgendwo drin.
<S1lv3R> DocumentRoot /var/www/spa01.sytes.net/
<S1lv3R> in 000-default und spa01.sytes.net steht nix mehr mit spa.sytes.net drinn
<S1lv3R> wo koennte es noch stehen?
<ben1u> hallo, wie kann ich beim ClearWeather Screenlet die Tage auf deutsch einstellen?
<bekks> grep -ri sytes /etc/
<ben1u> unter /usr/share/screenlets/ClearWeather/ClearWeatherScreenlet.py habe ich keine Option für die Tage gefunden..
<S1lv3R> bekks; http://paste.ubuntu.com/838567/
<S1lv3R> doch lieber 999%ig? ^^
<S1lv3R> Ich hab echt keine Ahnung. Hab apache neugestartet etc
<ben1u> oder ist das nicht so einfach möglich?
<dAnjou> ben1u: und ab gehts wieder hierher
<dAnjou> ben1u: denn ich hab mir die datei mal angesehen
<ben1u> danke :)
<dAnjou> guck dir mal die zeilen 447 bis 462 an
<dAnjou> der holt sich die wochentagsbezeichnung direkt aus der website
<dAnjou> weather.com
<dAnjou> ben1u: da ich screenlets nich benutze, musst du mir jetz n bisl auskunft geben
<dAnjou> steht in dem screenlet immer "mon tue wed ..." oder ändert sich das in bspw. "wed thu ... mon tue"
<dAnjou> ?
<dAnjou> was steht da zum beispiel heute?
<dAnjou> oh, dieser screenshot machts auch deutlich http://screenlets.org/images/f/f8/Clearweather.JPG
<dAnjou> das heißt, du kannst da nciht einfach hart die tage reinschreiben
<dAnjou> ben1u: noch da?
<ben1u> ja stimmt steht sun mon tue wed und thu
<dAnjou> ok, dann probieren wir mal was.
<ben1u> ich will z.B. dass das Screenlet genau so aussieht wie hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screenlets#Probleme-und-Loesungen
<dAnjou> das kann ich nich
<dAnjou> ich kann höchstens für die übersetzung sorgen
<ben1u> leider sieht es bei mir nicht so aus, sondern so: http://ubuntuone.com/4EjrVZ3pIZZxMPQBkOAiGv
<dAnjou> ziemlich kacke
<ben1u> okay wie würdest du es machen mit der Übersetzung?
<dAnjou> ben1u: kannst du n bisl python?
<ben1u> leider nicht
<dAnjou> dann mach genau, was ich sage, sonst geht es nicht
<ben1u> will noch alles lernen )
<ben1u> okay
<dAnjou> füge nach zeile 446 folgendes auf selber höhe ein (du musst mit tabs einrücken!):
<dAnjou> das dauert n bisl
<ben1u> hab Zeit :-)
<dAnjou> german_days = {"Mon":"Mo","Tue":"Di","Wed":"Mi","Thu":"Do","Fri":"Fr","Sat":"Sa","Sun":"So"}
<dAnjou> statt Mo, Di usw. kannst du auch die vollen namen einsetzen
<dAnjou> aber dann sieht das ding vielleicht scheiße aus
<dAnjou> musst du probieren
<dAnjou> dann kommt noch was
<dAnjou> und zwar muss es in den folgenden zeilen dann heißen: german_days[weather[1]["day"][:3]]
<dAnjou> statt weather[1]["day"][:3]
<dAnjou> vergiss die ] hinten nich
<ben1u> okay ich mache das mal
<dAnjou> und die zahl in den ersten [] anpassen
<dAnjou> mal ganz nebenbei: das is das beschissenste stück python code, das ich seit längerem gesehen hab
<dAnjou> gibts denn keine offene wetter api?
<ben1u> ich weiß es nicht, habe es aus dem Wiki
<ben1u> dAnjou: du meinst in Zeile 448 dann german_days[weather[1]["day"][:3]] einfügen?
<dAnjou> ben1u: und die anderen auch, nur halt die zahl so drin lassen
<ben1u> weil in Zeile 424 steht da auch ähnliches
<dAnjou> ben1u: ich hoffe jetz einfach mal, dass wir dieselbe version haben
<dAnjou> ben1u: kopier mir mal zeile 430 bis 470 in nen pastebin
<dAnjou> ben1u: übrigens hast du noch genau 17min, dann bin ich im bett :P
<ben1u> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405562/
<ben1u> aber ab Zeile 417 - 470
<dAnjou> huch
<dAnjou> doch ne andere version
<dAnjou> dann pack mal das german_day hoch in zeile 7
<dAnjou> musst du bei dir gucken, wo das is
<ben1u> okay mom
<dAnjou> und das andere halt ersetzen
<ben1u> du meinst wie in paste in Zeile 8?
<dAnjou> jo
<dAnjou> also nich die komplette zeile ersetzen
<dAnjou> nur weather[1]["day"][:3] mit german_days[weather[1]["day"][:3]]
<ben1u> jop habe ich
<ben1u> nun?
<dAnjou> probiers aus
<dAnjou> irgendwie neu starten
<dAnjou> kp wie das geht
<ben1u> okay mom
<dAnjou> 2min noch :D
<ben1u> es startet jetzt gar nicht
<ben1u> ;)
<ben1u> sehr seltsam
<dAnjou> tjoah, dann haben wir wohl was kaputt gemacht :P
<ben1u> Zeile ist: self.draw_text(ctx,'<b>' german_days[weather[1]["day"][:3]] + '</b>', 0,0, self.font.split(' ')[0], 6, self.width,pango.ALIGN_LEFT)
<dAnjou> und die german_days zeile is auch davor und auf selber höhe eingerückt?
<ben1u> so: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405567/
<dAnjou> ben1u: du hast das + weggemacht
<dAnjou> und die german_days = {...} muss zwischen zeile 7 und 8
<ben1u> ja muss das + vor weather jetzt?
<dAnjou> nein, vor german
<ben1u> okay
<ben1u> ach, ich entlaste dich dAnjou 
<ben1u> Gute nacht dAnjou 
<ben1u> ich versuche es alleine weiter :D
<dAnjou> gut gut, morgen bin ich ja wieder da
<ben1u> okay, schlaf gut
<ben1u> Danke habe ich vergessen
<ben1u> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Es geht um dieses Script: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405572/
<ben1u> ich möchte die Wochentage auf deutsch haben
<ben1u> ich geh auch schlafen, komme tagsüber vielleicht nochmal
<Matulla> Guten morgen  Systemwechsel istr das Endziel. Momentan kopieren des homeuser auf interne 2te hdd
<Matulla> problemchen 50MB/s mit livcd 10.04 64 bit es gibt 4 cores 8GB ram und 8GB swap 
<Matulla> Ram in use 10% Swap 0 kann ich da was tun ich kopiere unter root  auf der liv cd mit nautilus
<koegs> 50MB/s ist doch schon ein ordentlicher wert, vor allem bei vielen kleinen Dateien
<Frickelpit> was willst du denn da tun?
<Matulla> Morgen Frickelpit  das system ist ein 64bit Core2 Quad es läuft ein 10.04 32bit mit  1 core
<Frickelpit> und?
<Matulla> die 64bit liv cd zeigt 4 cores an mit noapic als start  vorgabe
<Matulla> es gibt keine extra home deswegen muss ich die  partition löschen 
<Frickelpit> ja ok und wo ist jetzt das Problem?
<Matulla> ziel  ist von 32 auf 64 bit umzusteigen 
<Frickelpit> funktioniert ohne probleme
<Matulla> Frage kann ich den user einfach dann wieder zurück in die home kopieren 
<Frickelpit> ja, die dateien aus deinem home kannst du wieder zurück kopieren
<Matulla> Bzw es ist ja sinnvoll dann eine eigen home partition zu erstellen 
<Frickelpit> ja
<Matulla> Danke bis später dann wenn es probleme geben sollte 
<grmls> hi
<saille> hi
<grmls> hi saille
<saille> hi, ich habe mein system neu installiert und jetzt kubuntu 11.10 laufen, und den scanner, ein brother mfc-240c nach der anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner?highlight=scanner versucht zum laufen zu bringen, aber weder skanlite noch xsane finden den scanner, hat jmd eine idee was ich  falsch gemacht habe?
<niklasfi> hat jemand eihne ahung wie man einen "device `avision:libusb:001:013' is a Hewlett-Packard ScanJet 8200 flatbed scanner" per scanadf dazu bekommt vom adf und nicht vom flachbrett zu scannen?
<saille> ist doch was an meiner udev falsch? http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/352
<tobago> moin! welchen office jet empfiehlt die ubuntu community
<jokrebel> !hcl > tobago
<kubine>  tobago: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<tobago> naja, die kenne ich. mir geht es eher um persönliche meinung
<tobago> wenn einer einen officejet hat. welchen er denn hat
<PBeck> hi
<tobago> also es sieht ao aus als wenn mich der Officejet 6500 Wireless interessiert
<PBeck> tobago: mich der photosmart 7510 :)
<tobago> ich gucke... :)
<PBeck> tobago: wenn du nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic kommst, können wir sicherlich besser diskutieren, bis wir hier gerügt werden :)
<niemand> wie heißt das paket, das die python library lib.hhtpd (der simpke httpd webserver) zur verfügung stellt
<niemand> meine suche danach war leider nicht erfolgreich
<Juggler_> morgen
<daswort> wie sagt man pidgin das ich das die buddy-liste gerne schließen könnte ohne das sich das programm schließt?
<ThreeM> is das nicht default einstellung das er dan ins tray wandert?
<jokrebel> daswort: http://pidgin-im.de/showthread.php?tid=1329 .oO( erster Treffer bei Google )
<daswort> ohh thx jokrebel 
<lavi741> hey. are there any english speakers willing to help translate 6 strings to german for an extension?
<daswort> here lavi741 
<daswort> kann mir jmd sagen wie ich shutter wieder zur standard screenshot-app mache?
<k1l> lavi741: beter ask in the offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<B4ckBOne> Wie update ich ein paket zur "testing" oder "unstable" version?
<B4ckBOne> clementine ist ein bisschen alt mittlerweile.
<k1l> B4ckBOne: con wechem debian reden wir hier?
<jokrebel> B4ckBOne: Vielleicht gibt es ein PPA.
<B4ckBOne> k1l: ich hab ubuntu, weis aber gerade nicht wie das auf ubuntu heist.
<B4ckBOne> jokrebel: hmm eine offizielle ubuntu quelle wär mir lieber :-)
<Fuchs> B4ckBOne: ubuntu kennt keine solche Unterscheidung, aber es gibt auf eigenes Risiko Fremdquellen
<k1l> B4ckBOne: ok, welches ubuntu nutzt du denn genau? welche version ist clementine und was benötigst du an der neuen version?
<jokrebel> B4ckBOne: Dann wirst Du das nehmen müssen welches in Deiner Ubuntu-Version beinhaltet ist.
<k1l> nur das neuste zu haben um das neuste zu haben macht nämlich meist keinen sinn.
<B4ckBOne> k1l: Ubuntu 11.01 Clementine ist mittlerweile > v1. von ubuntu kommt immernoch 0.7
<B4ckBOne> k1l: musicbrainz funktioniert dabe nicht gescheit .. bleibt hängen.
<jokrebel> B4ckBOne: Und Du _weist_ dass das dann mit neuerer Version nicht mehr so ist?
<B4ckBOne> jokrebel: ja hab nen bug gesehen, der geschlossen wurde mit dem hinweis "fixed in new version"
<k1l> B4ckBOne: offiziell gibt es keine versionsupgrades innerhalb eines releasezyklus. sicherheits und bugfixes kommen aber trotzdem.
<k1l> B4ckBOne: wenn das nicht gepatcht (bei patch erhöht sich nicht die versionsnummer!) wird, dann könntest du eine frendquelle probiere auf eigen gefahr
<B4ckBOne> k1l: https://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/issues/detail?id=1929 
<B4ckBOne> das ist der bug
<B4ckBOne> hmm ok, also entweder fremdquelle oder selbst kompilieren oder warten auf nächsten release.
<k1l> B4ckBOne: melde den bug doch auf launchpad.net , das ist der ubuntu bugtracker. dann könnte das noch in oneiric gefixt werden.
<k1l> https://launchpad.net/clementine  oben rechts: report a bug, wenn es den nicht schon gibt
<B4ckBOne> k1l: wie geht denn das? muss ich mich da registrieren usw?
<B4ckBOne> hmm der link ist grau und nicht klickbar .. report bug ..
<k1l> ja, anmelden ggf registrieren
<B4ckBOne> bin angemeldet
<B4ckBOne> trotzdem grau o.O
<bekks> Dnn lies den Hover-Text :)
<bekks> Die nötigen Informationen hat der Autor nicht hinterlegt.
<B4ckBOne> Launchpad needs to know where the user can report a bug.
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clementine  hier gehts wohl besser
<B4ckBOne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clementine/+bug/930981
<bekks> LOL
<bekks> Vollkommen unbrauchbare Meldung.
<bekks> Da steht keinerlei Information drin, außer einer URL.
<B4ckBOne> bekks: aber wenn du auf die url klickst hast alle infos
<bekks> 1Das mache ich aber nicht.
<k1l> B4ckBOne: schreib am besten dazu was da wie wo probleme macht und dass es dort einen fix gibt. so hat das wenig aussicht auf erfolg :/
<bekks> Selbst im Titel steht noch nichtmal worum es überhaupt geht.
<B4ckBOne> bekks: Ich dachte das hilft, und ihr habt mir geraten einen Bug zu melden. ich will ja eigentlich nur eine aktuelle clementine version verwenden. 
<bekks> Dann füll den Bugreport vollständig aus - und schreib nicht einfach nur eine URL da rein.
<bekks> DAS hat Dir niemand geraten.
<B4ckBOne> +k1l> B4ckBOne: melde den bug doch auf launchpad.net , das ist der  ubuntu bugtracker. dann könnte das noch in oneiric gefixt werden.
<k1l> B4ckBOne: ok, dachte das wäre klar, dass das etwas mehr informationen benötigt als nur den link :/
<B4ckBOne> k1l: naja es geht um die aktuelle ubuntu version, clementine steht schon in der url und es ist ein bugreport. Also müsste, wer sich den bugreport aschaut wissen dass es um einen clementine bug geht der in der alten 0.7 version vorkam, die immernoch mit oneiric ausgeliefert wird.
<bekks> Dann schreib das in den Bugreport.
<bekks> Das bringt doch nichts, wenn der noch nicht mal einen brauchbaren Titel hat.
<k1l> B4ckBOne: ein bugreport ist da anders definiert. aber da du das nicht machen möchtest bist du wohl mit einer fremdquelle oder dem warten bis zum 12.04er release besser bedient.
<B4ckBOne> k1l: was genau möchte ich denn nicht machen? Einen bug report detailiert schreiben und darauf warten das er ignoriert wird?
<bekks> B4ckBOne: Die Bugs, die auf code.google.com gemeldet werden interessieren niemanden auf launchpad. :)
<bekks> Du möchtest offensichtlich keinen Bugreport mit brauchbaren Informationen schreiben.
<k1l> B4ckBOne: wir müssen das jetzt nicht ausdiskutieren.
<bekks> Wie auch immer. :)
<k1l> B4ckBOne: bekks und ich wollten dir nur sagen, dass ein bugreport in der art wenig erfolg verspricht. das war als konstruktive kritik gedacht.  da da aber kein interesse dra besteht fährst du wohl mit genannten varianten (fremdquelle oder warten) besser.
<B4ckBOne> Hmm find ja nichtmal nen Edit knopf um den titel zu ändern.
<bekks> B4ckBOne: Ja, den Titel kann man auch nicht mehr ändern.
<B4ckBOne> bekks: hmm schade
<B4ckBOne> lohnt es sich schon auf precise upzugraden?
<B4ckBOne> oder kann ich einfach ein paket von precise installieren (clementine)?
<bekks> Ab April kannst Du umsteigen. Einfach irgendwelche Pakete zu installieren funktioniert nicht.
<B4ckBOne> Und was treibt ihr so Sonntags nachmittags am computer?
<k1l> fragen beantworten die eigentlich ins offtopic gehören ;)
<B4ckBOne> Naja, solange keiner hier was anders frägt, kann man doch ein bisschen small talk führen ;-)
<dAnjou> nein
<bekks> Nein.
<B4ckBOne> :-x
<bekks> B4ckBOne: Dafür ist der offtopic channel.
<dAnjou> --> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<dAnjou> wenn sowas hier zugelassen wird, hält sich in kürzester zeit keine sau mehr darn
<dAnjou> *dran
<dreamon> Wie bekomme ich eine Ubuntuinstallation so schlank als möglich? Ist auf einem Stick installiert und soll von mehreren Rechnern angesteckt laufen können. Habe 11.10 unity im moment drauf.  
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und warum muss es "schlanker" werden?
<rumpe1> dreamon, gewöhnlich erreicht man das, indem man auf den Kram verzichtet, den man nicht zu benötigen gedenkt.
<koegs> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Minimalinstallation oder http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<dreamon> jokrebel, Im prinzip will ich virtualbox laufen lassen, und auf manchen Rechenr, die etwas schächer sind, geht das fast nicht mehr.
<dreamon> rumpe1, Ich hab nichts mehr dazu installiert.
<dreamon> koegs, Danke zieh ich mir gleich rein. 
<koegs> dreamon: für schwächere Rechner solltest du vielleicht mal über andere DEs nachdenken
<dreamon> DEs==Distro ?
<rumpe1> dreamon, desktop environment
<jokrebel> dreamon: Da wird IMHO aber durch "kleineres" Ubuntu nicht viel gewonnen. Der Flaschenhals wird da grade bei älteren Geräten immer die VM sein.
<dreamon> Ok. Danke. werde es Testen. Wie kann ich nachschauen wieviel speicher welche Gui benötigt. Meist liegt es nicht an der CPU sondern am zuwenigen Ram.
<k1l> dreamon: auf einem rechner mit wenig ram auch noch eine Virtualisierung laufen lassen zu wollen verspricht keinen erfolg
<dreamon> k1l, Ja. 1GB ist verdammt wenig. Hab in der Virtualbox nach Viren auf dem entsprechenden Rechner suchen. Das geht schon.. nur muß man nach jedem Klick 10Minuten warten bis sich was getan hat. ;) Schon 5Minuten zu warten wäre ein Fortschritt.
<bekks> dreamon: 10 Minuten warten und "das geht schon" widerspricht sich :)
<koegs> wieso brauchst du Virtualbox zur Virensuche? Da nimm doch lieber desinec't
<bekks> Es gibt ja auch noch ClamAV :P
<dreamon> bekks, Naja. Naja.
<dreamon> So kann ich gleichzeitig noch Trojaner entfernen.. 
<k1l> dreamon: hä? das klingt für mich komplett banane :/
<bekks> dreamon: Installier die Kiste neu.
<bekks> DAS ist der sichere Weg solche verhunzten Rechner zu säubern.
<dreamon> koegs, Die letzte version von C't machte keine Updates.. hast du schon getestet?
<k1l> warum startest du denn eine VM auf einem stick, wenn du den rechner untersuchen willst. da gibts eh schon zig angepasste und spezialisierte lösungen. die vm ist da eh sinnlos
<dreamon> k1l, Hab noch nicht gefunden, was gut ist, um eine Windows von Viren zu befreien. Außer das System selbst läßt einen noch was machen.
<bekks> dreamon: Neuinstallation.
<koegs> bekks++
<jokrebel> dreamon: Infizierte Windows-Rechner sollte man, wenn man auf der sicheren Seite sein will, platt machen und neu aufsetzen. Wir sind aber inzwischen total Offtopic.
<dreamon> bekks, Ja, wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann mach ich das.
<dreamon> jokrebel, lag nicht an mir. Ich wollte nur Ubuntu schlank machen.. ;)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ist aber auch nicht die Lösung Deines _eigentlichen_ Vorhabens…
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich mach was koegs geschrieben hat.. DE umstellen.. das ist ein guter Ansatz
<koegs> dreamon: desinfec't habe ich selber nicht hier, für erste schadenbegrenzungen nutze ich die free-av/avira live-cd, allemal besser als ein Windows in einer VM...
<dreamon> Welche Möglichkeit gibt es ein Script alle 30Minuten ausführen zu lassen?
<koegs> !cron > dreamon
<jokrebel> dreamon: cron
<jokrebel> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<dreamon> Danke
<dadrc> dreamon, oder die gute alte 'while 1; do stuff; sleep 30min"-geschichte, aber ein cron ist nahezu immer die bessere lösung
<neko1> hallo zusammen
<neko1> folgendes missgeschick...
<neko1> habe ubuntu 11.10 32-bit auf ein desktoprechner installiert
<neko1> hat wunderbar funktioniert
<bingo10> hallo leute, wie kriege ich meine externe NTFS-platte wieder gemountet? hab sie vorhin aus versehen unter gnome3 geumountet.
<neko1> nach dem aktivieren des treibersymbols hab ich ein neustart versucht
<daswort> sorry den windows  raum findest du hier #windows neko1 
<neko1> seitdem wird die platte nichtmehr im bios erkannt
<Fuchs> ##windows 
<bingo10> das bios hat nichts mit ubuntu zu tun
<Fuchs> und keine Ahnung was er dort soll, 
<Fuchs> !mount > bingo10 
<kubine>  bingo10: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<neko1> schon klar... allerdings wird die platte schon beim hochfahren nicht erkannt
<neko1> also schon im bios nicht
<bingo10> kubine, ich möchte aber, dass gnome die platte automatisch mountet, also plug&play mäßig
<neko1> ich könnte ubuntu nicht ein mal neu installieren da mir die festplatte nicht zur auswahl erscheint
<daswort> ich wusste ja nicht das danach noch etwas kommt :P "schrecklicher fehler… ubuntu funktioniert wunderbar" Fuchs 
<neko1> joa
<Fuchs> bingo10: kubine ist nur ein Bot, erwarte keine Antwort :) 
<bingo10> neko1, ist die platte richtig angeschlossen? wenn das bios sie nicht erkennt, dann wirst du nichts drauf installieren können
<Fuchs> bingo10: in dem Fall: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automount 
<bingo10> kubine ein bot? loool, aber danke für den automount-link
<neko1> jup
<neko1> richtig angeschlossen ist sie, kurz davor hatte ich es ja erfolgreich installiert
<neko1> hab auch ein reset im bios probiert
<neko1> hilft nicht
<bingo10> neko1, hast du den netzstecker an der festplatte überprüft
<neko1> jup, zum bios resetten mußte ich eh den rechner aufschrauben
<neko1> da hab ich gleich alle verbindungen geprüft
<neko1> staubsaugen war nicht nötig da das ding neu ist ;)
<bingo10> also, wenn das bios eine festplatte plötzlich nicht mehr erkennt, dann muss ein hardware-problem vorliegen.
<neko1> oh oh
<bingo10> anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären
<neko1> aber da hat doch keiner was gepfriemelt, das ding lief auch net ewig das man meint da wär was durchgeschmort
<neko1> verda...!!!
<jokrebel> Ging es da nicht um eine "Externe"? USB-Port kaputt?
<neko1> nene, intern sata
<matulla> Guten Abend wenn ein Virtual XP mit oracle VM erstellt wurde kann das dan Virtualbox ose auch lesen ?
<jokrebel> matulla: Hat so erstmal gar nichts mit dem Channel-Topic zu tun…
<neko1> sie nun extern anzuschliessen ist der nächste versuch
<matulla> jokrebel:  auf ubuntu 10.04 64bit 
<matulla> jokrebel:  ich bin umgestigen von 32 -> 64 bit und versuch das system wieder zusammenzubasteln
<matulla> ich habe eine image datei mit der Endung vdi virtualbox ose aus den paketquellen instaliert
<matulla> nur finde ich da kein import vdi 
<jokrebel> matulla: Virtualbox hat auch nen Kanal: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/IRC  
<matulla> mercy
<dreamon> Mit welchem konsolenbefehl kann ich ein Fenster anzeigen lassen, das eine Meldung bringt die man mit Ok bestätigen muß?
<jokrebel> matulla: Gerne - hätt Dir auch direkt die Antwort gegeben; nur weis ich sie nicht ;-)
<jokrebel> dreamon: xmessage
<matulla> Dann vieleicht die generelle frage ist oracle vm  für ubuntu  freeware 
<dreamon> jokrebel, Einer hat geschrieben das xmessage sich nicht mit cron verträgt. Kann das sein?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hm. keine Ahnung. Wer behauptet das und wo?
<matulla> erledigt -> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html
<dreamon> jokrebel, habs beim überfliegen der google funden gelesen .. gxmessage gibts ja auch noch.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Auf jedenfall danke
<ring0> matulla, hast du dein image importiert bekommen?
<matulla> nein
<matulla> ich probiers mit dem original 
<ring0> welches original?
<matulla> von oracle
<ring0> virtualbox gehört seit 2010 oracle, vorher gehörte es sun
<matulla> fehler kollision mit vm ose  moment
<ring0> es gibt nur virtualbox und nicht, ein originales und ein nachgemachtes
<matulla> ring0: es geht
<ring0> matulla, ok und was war das problem?
<ring0> matulla, vdi ist nämlich das standard-format von virtualbox. egal ob sun oder oracle im namen steht
<matulla> der weg 
<matulla> http://oswaldatwork.thetaoofamp.com/2009/11/importing-a-vdi-in-virtualbox/
<ring0> :)
<matulla> nächstes problem grub wurde repariert  nun startet aber win XP real nicht mehr  auf /sda4 sda3 hat das bootflag ist win7
<matulla> frage braucht  überhaupt eine partition ein bootflag
<matulla> grub ist in sda
<ring0> matulla, hast du vorher über grub sowohl linux als auch windows gestartet?
<matulla> ya xp und win7
<ring0> dann lass grub doch einfach nochmal suchen, vielleicht findet er direkt die windows-partitionen und fügt sie der auswahl in grub hinzu. 'sudo update-grub'
<matulla> es sind noch 5MB auf der erweiterten  übrig das sollte doch für "/boot" reichen 
<ring0> nein, 5 mb ist zu klein
<ring0> matulla, wozu willst du denn jetzt eine boot partition erstellen?
<matulla> damit das mal richtig alles getrennt ist
<matulla> 200mb 
<ring0> matulla, grub im mbr von /dev/sda reicht völlig aus
<matulla> ok dann mach ich das bootflag von /dev/sda3 mal weg 
<matulla> auch nicht übel Gpartet zeigt eine leere platte ich denke ich starte mal neu
<matulla> fdisk -l findet alle partitionen
<matulla> ok bis gleich 
<matulla> ring0: wieder da scheint so als ob das au dem laufenden system nixcht geht gpartet findet keien der partitionen auf der momentanen platte
<ring0> matulla, wozu brauchst du denn jetzt gparted?
<matulla> für das entfernen des bootflags
<ring0> nein
<matulla> kann das fdisk auch 
<ring0> fdisk kann sowas auch
<matulla> moment lese fdisk wiki
<jokrebel> matulla: Lass Doch die Finger von dem Bootflag. Grub reparieren und gut is.
<ring0> den tip gabs schon vor 15 minuten, aber er will scheinbar nicht ;)
<jokrebel> matulla: Backup hast Du ja hoffentlich…
<matulla> jo alles das flag hab ich heute morgen gesetz
<matulla> um da auf die partition xp zuinstallieren 
<matulla> 3st wegen dem sata driver verloren 
<matulla> war das mit ext4 ein fehler überall steht ext3
<jokrebel> Du drückst Dich unklar aus…
<matulla> ich habe root und home des 10.04 64bit auf ext4 gelegt
 * jokrebel wiederholt an der Stelle (wegen schlimmen Befürchtungen) nochmals die Frage nach den Backups.
<matulla> alles gesichert 8TB inside 
<ring0> matulla, hast du das dich störende bootflag entfernt und update-grub laufen lassen?
<matulla> ring0: dazu muss ich in die livcd wechseln sonst geht da nix mit flag entfernen
<bekks> Du brauchst das Flag nicht anzufassen.
<bekks> Das spielt seit 15 Jahren keine Rolle mehr unter Linux.
<bekks> Jetzt haben es dir drei Leute gesagt :)
<matulla> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/549842/ meine fdisk -l  
<jokrebel> bekks: Was sind schon 3 bei Milliarden auf der Welt ;-P
<matulla> bekks:  schon klar aber winXP startet nicht 
<bekks> matulla: Das liegt aber dennoch nicht an dem Flag, auch wenn Du das gerne so hättest.
<matulla> ihr seit die profies also muss ich das so hinnemen
<fr00d> Hi
<matulla> ich denke das die XP partition vileicht zwingend die erste sein muss 
<matulla> da war aber vorher auch xp drauf 
<bekks> Du denkst falsch.
<ring0> matulla, lass endlich "sudo update-grub" laufen
<matulla> ring schon 4 mal passiert
<fr00d> Ich hab gestern auf 11.10 geupdatet und seitdem startet jetzt leider mein gdm nicht mehr. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich da sinnvolle Infos zu finde?
<jokrebel> …von ner LiveCD aus.
<fr00d> In das Xorg.0.log hab ich schon geschaut, aber nichts Hilfreiches gefunden.
<ring0> ich bin raus
<bekks> fr00d: Genau da stehts drin.
<jokrebel> fr00d: von 11.04 nach 11.10? Welche Grafikkarte?
<tbf> hallo. bin gerade arg verwirrt, dass auf 'nem frischen oneiric diese fehlermeldung bekomme:
<tbf> GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.
<matulla> ok ich mach noch mal von der livcd  Bis dann 
<tbf> dconf-gsettings-backend und libdconf0 sind installiert
<bekks> tbf: Das ist doch gar keine Fehlermeldung. Das ist ein Hinweis.
<tbf> bekks: da keine einstellungen gespeichert werden, ist das mal eine ganz fette fehlermeldung ;-)
<bekks> tbf: Das ist keine Fehlermeldung. Das ist ein Hinweis, dass keine Einstellungen gespeichert werden, und genau DAS tut das Programm dann auch. Das ist kein Fehler.
<bekks> tbf: Verrat uns doch erstmal wann und wo genau diese Meldung überhaupt auftritt.
<tbf> bekks: mein problem ist, dass keine einstellungen gespeichert werden. nirgends.
<fr00d> jokrebel: Das ist so ein Intel Ding. Es ist ein Lenovo T60 auf dem das System läuft.
<tbf> bekks, wenn ich von 'nem terminal aus gtk programme starte - egal welches - kommt zuerst diese warnung
<tbf> bekks: sitze hier auf 'nem frisch installierten 11.10
<k1l> fr00d: wird vlt lightdm genutzt?
<fr00d> Mist, der hat auf :1 gestartet, deshalb isses das Xorg.1.log und da bekomm ich vom X einen segmentation fault. :(
<fr00d> k1l: Muss ich probieren.
<jokrebel> fr00d: Ob Du künftig lightdm nutzen willst, solltest Du beim Upgrade gefragt worden sein.
<fr00d> Ich kann mich nicht mehr dran erinnern, aber ich glaube da war was und da hab ich gdm ausgewählt.
<fr00d> ligthdm gibt im Log immerhin kein segfault, sondern nur keine screens, die genutzt werden können.
<fr00d> Kann ich die Xorg Konfiguration nochmal laufen lassen?
<fr00d> Ah, hier ist noch was: intel(0): [drm] failed to set drm interface version. 
<fr00d> Was kann ich dagegen tun?
<tbf> huch? strace erzählt, dass gio unter /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gio/modules sucht...
<tbf> libdconfsettings.so liegt aber unter /usr/lib/gio/modules ???
<tbf> ganz seltsam.. ganz seltsam
<jokrebel> fr00d: Magst nicht einfach mal alles Pasten bitte?
<tbf> hmm... habe ja 'nen ganz bösen verdacht...
<tbf> cool. dieses lustige usb-stick tool für windows hat mir fein lustig im pool folder 12.04 daily, 12.04 alpha und 11.10  vermixt
<tbf> spass.
<tbf> bin schon beinahe von jedem glauben abgefallen.
<tbf> :-)
<jokrebel> tbf: Was machst Du da für lustige Sachen, dass "auf 'nem frisch installierten 11.10" was von 12.04 Alpha und daily drauf ist?
<tbf> jokrebel: brauche 'ne verschlüsselte root-partition (vorgabe vom chef)
<tbf> jokrebel: ausserdem dachte ich mir bei testen von precise zu helfen
<tbf> jokrebel: also habe ich mir erstmal (noch unter linux) 'nen usb-stick mit dem alternative iso gebaut
<jokrebel> tbf: Ist das nun ein 11.10 oder ein 12.04? Da wäre dann nämlich #ubuntu-de+1 die bessere Anlaufstelle.
<tbf> jokrebel: dummerweise sind die dependencies auf den alternative images alle kaputt: es sollen pakette installiert werden, die nicht im image sind
<tbf> jokrebel, also rüber an die windowsmöhre meiner frau, und mit dem windows tool 'nen 12.04-alpha alternative stick gebaut
<jokrebel> tbf: Ich fürchte, Deine "frische Installation" ist von anfang an ganz schön verbastelt.
<tbf> installiert auch nicht → 11.10 alternativ → auch kaputt → 11.10 desktop → funktioniert endlich
<tbf> (mit ein paar apt-get usw. tricks für LVM)
<tbf> jokrebel, dumm nur, dass das dämliche windows tool den usb-stick weder formatiert, noch den pool-folder wegräumt
<tbf> jokrebel: also habe ich mir 'nen wunderbaren version-mix installiert
<tbf> grosses kino. fehler vom windows usb-creator (und mir)
<tbf> → werde also gleich noch mal richt frisch installieren
<jokrebel> …wer soll da dann noch helfen?
<tbf> jokrebel: sage ja. kein fehler von ubuntu :-)
<tbf> jokrebel: alles im lot. vorurteile zu windows-software sind mal wieder bestätigt...
<tbf> ich um 'ne erfahrung reicher
<tbf> wenn's 'ne ubuntu knowledge-base gibt, gehört das fast mit rein :-)
<tbf> gerade unbedarfter user werde ja häufiger mal von windows aus loslegen
<tbf> ...nur dann sicherlich nicht mit den kaputten alternative installs
<tbf> ... :-)
<bekks> Die alternate Installs funktionieren einwandfrei.
<tbf> bekks, nur wenn du netz hast
<bekks> Unsinn
<tbf> bekks: habe es doch gerade ausprobiert
<bekks> Wieso funktioniert das hier dann einwandfrei, auch ohne Netz?
<tbf> bekks: evtl. nur die 12.04 images kaputt...
<tbf> bekks: und mein 11.10 versuch ist am 12.04 müll gescheitert, den das windows-tool hinterlassen hat?
<bekks> 12.04 ist hier erst ab April supported.
<tbf> bekks: wahrscheinlich.
<bekks> Nicht wahrscheinlich. Tatsache.
<fr00d> jokrebel: Ich hab nur die Kiste hier und könnte das nur irgfendwo hochladen, aber ich glaube eher, dass ich jetzt aufgebe und das System neu installiere..
<tbf> bekks: jokrebel: dann kippen wir uns mal 'ne virtuelle saal-runde hinter die binde und sind danach wieder alle entspannt :-)
<bekks> Wenn Du Support für 12.04 haben willst, musst Du dich an #ubuntu+1 bzw. #ubuntu-de+1 wenden.
<bekks> Und offtopic ist in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :>
<tbf> bekks: ich dachte bis vor wenigen minuten ein sauberes, frisch installiertes 11.10 zu haben
<bekks> Und plötzlich hast Du ein 12.04 - und damit hier keinen Support mehr. :)
<tbf> bekks: ist ja trotzdem kein grund pampig zu sein :-)
<tbf> bekks: hab's ja sogar selber rausgefunden, was schief gelaufen ist :-)
<bekks> Ich war in keinem einzigen Satz pampig zu dir. :)
<tbf> bekks: ein bisschen pampig kommst du im moment schon rüber. aber wahrscheinlich einfacher der normale emo-loss vom irc
<bekks> Ich bin halt niemand, der einen in Watte packt und die Nanny spielt :)
<LupusE> hi
<bekks> moin LupusE 
<tbf> bekks: ok :-)
<PBeck> bekks: hab gehört da ist ne stelle frei ;)
<bekks> PBeck: Du möchtest Nanny sein? Alles klar :D
<tbf> :-)
<PBeck> bekks: ne, ich empfehle nur leute :P
<tbf> so, ich bin dann mal booten (usw...) - bis später
<tbf> ...und dann hoffentlich mit antworten, statt dämliche fragen
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Intel Core2Duo T5600 64bit unterstützt?
<sash_> Mit Sicherheit.
<sash_> Also, mit Sicherheit tut er das.
<Flash63> Du findest beim Hersteller Intel immer genaue Informationen zum Prozessor - http://ark.intel.com/products/27254/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T5600-%282M-Cache-1_83-GHz-667-MHz-FSB%29 - fr00d
<Flash63> außerdem ist das hier oT
<fr00d> Flash63: Leider nicht. Ich hab mir gestern wohl mit nem upgrade das System zerschossen, im Backlog steht's. Jetzt ist die Frage ob 64 bit tut, da hätte ich noch ein Image auf der Platte oder ich ne 32bit Version runterladen muss. Aber dann pack ich jetzt mal die 64 bit Version drauf.
<fr00d> sash_: Danke für die Auskunft.
<userman> hallo alle, lann mir jemand bei nem verständnissproblem mit gnupg helfen? ich verzweifel grade
<userman> *kann
<LupusE> userman: nimm kleopatra.
<userman> ne ich bin schon so weit 
<userman> hab seahirese und terminal benutzt
<userman> seahorse mein ich
<userman> ich finde meinen public key nicht...
<userman> kennt sich einer mit gnupg aus? 
<userman> wenigstens mit den basics des key erstellens?
<ghostoverload> abend zusammen…  
<userman> ghostoverload, nabend :)
<ghostoverload> habe soeben ein .htaccess eingerichtet.  per https kommt ganz normal die passwort abfrage,  per http aber nicht :S  da kommich ins verzeichniss
<k1l> userman: was wie wo genau haperts denn? bei "klappt nicht" kann ich dich nur an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnupg verweisen
<userman> k1l: hehe stimmt
<ring0> fr00d, die ausgabe von lscpu hätte es dir auch gesagt, was deine cpu unterstützt
<userman> also, ich finde meinen eben erstellten public key nirgends
<userman> wollte diesen an webofthrust senden
<userman> den privaten key konnte ich per seahorse exportieren und die datei lässt sich auch im gedit oeffnen
<userman> aber den sollte man doch nicht rumschicken, oder?
<sash_> Nein, sollte man nicht.
<userman> :p
<userman> danach bin ich vorgegangen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GnuPG
<userman> habe auch ein widerrufszertifikat erstellt und alles, aber ich weiss nicht, wie ich meinen public key anzeigen kann
<k1l> userman: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnupg#Schluessel-exportieren  klaüüt nicht?
<userman> moment, ich hatte das nur per seahorse probiert und der hat mir nur den privaten key exportiert
<userman> ich versuchs mal
<userman> k1l, cool danke - ich ging davon aus, das seahorse das auch macht
<jokrebel> !changinghost > toddy:
<kubine>  toddy:: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<jokrebel> toddy: sonst sieht jeder trotz Verschleierung: [19:42] --> toddy hat den Kanal betreten (~torsten@communtu.informatik.uni-bremen.de).
<toddy> jokrebel: ist schon klar. ich habe es auch als serverpasswort.
<pog> generelle Frage - kann ich mit chroot jede Linux-Installatin starten? (ungachtet der Kernel-Version?)
<toddy> ich habe das schon vor langer zeit geändert, warum freenode da gerade rumzickt weiß ich nicht, jokrebel 
<bekks> pog: Nein.
<jokrebel> toddy: Nimm - toddy:meintollesPasswort - und der Spuk ist vorbei.
<k1l> toddyhb, weil man den accountnamen braucht :)
<toddy> wie jetzt. Also eigentlich ging es die letzten Wochen immer, dass ich mein Passwort als Serverpasswort gesetzt habe, jokrebel 
<toddy> seit wann das, k1l ?
<k1l> toddy: lies nochmal die meldung vom bot (kubine eben)
<ghostoverload> weis einer wieso mien .htaccess nur über https aber nicht über http greift?
<ghostoverload> ansatz wo ich suchen kann?
<pog> bekks: mit einer neueren Kernelversion jede aeltere? oder auch nicht?
<toddy> jo, habe ich, k1l - ich habe es als serverpasswort gesetzt und das hat bis vor ein paar tagen auch funktioniert
<bekks> ghostoverload: apache config
<bekks> pog: Nein.
<bekks> pog: mit einerm 32bit host nur 32bit hosts. mit einem 64bit host auch 32bit systeme.
<bekks> Die Kernelversionen spielen keinerlei Rolle.
<jokrebel> toddy: Du sollt es als Serverpasswort setzen UND den Usernamen mit Doppelpunkt davor.
<k1l> toddy: seit 2 jahren oder so, seitdem der "neue" ircd bei freenode einegsetzt wird. seitdem ist nickserv zu langsam. deswegen besagter eintrag schaft abhilfe (mit accountname:PW)
<pog> aber o.k. von einer 32Bit Inst, koennte ich jede andere 32-Bit installatin starten?
<pog> das waere schon nicht schlecht.
<toddy> hmmm, hatte aber bis letzte Woche noch anders funktioniert und habe es auch von einem staffer anders erklärt bekommen, k1l - aber ich kann es gern ausprobieren
<jokrebel> toddy: Und nur weil Dich bisher keiner drauf hingewiesen hat , heißt das nicht, dass es bis vor ein paar Tagen noch funktionierte.
<bekks> pog: Sofern die "Installation" die Installation per chroot vorsieht - ja.
<pog> o.k thanks
<toddy> jokrebel: doch doch, es hat ja sogar ein staffer bestätigt
<ghostoverload> bekks: find da nichts, was speziel für http/s greifen würde...
<jokrebel> toddy: Es kann klappen (nur mit PW als ServerPW), muss aber nicht.
<joschi> ghostoverload: wir auch nicht. wie auch, ohne die konfiguration und den inhalt der .htaccess datei…
<pog> und dann bleibt eben noch die Frage, ob ein Virtuozzo-Container, eine quasi beliebige Installation haben kann. ob ein Release-Update drinn liegt. Mein Provider sagt zwar njet, aber ich hab auch den Verdacht, dass die einfach keinen Support machen wollen.
<joschi> pog: spricht nichts dagegen, solange das userland der deiner gewünschten distribution mit dem bereitgestellten kernel läuft
<joschi> den kannst du nämlich nicht ersetzen…
<k1l> pog: bei virtuozzo stellt der host den kernel. das ist der limitierende faktor
<pog> aber ist der Start eines Virtuozzo-Containers nicht quasi gleich, wie wenn man ein chroot machen wuerde?
<pog> ich rede von Webserver, der ja nicht soviele Treiber braucht.
<ghostoverload> bekks: hier mal die  sites....
<ghostoverload> http://pastebin.com/xrMGsBNr
<ghostoverload> an der apache.conf hab ich gar nix gemacht.  die ist eigentlich original.
<ghostoverload> kans irgend wie am AllowOverride  liegen?
<Matulla> jokrebel: du hattest recht alles zrschossen kein partitionstabelle mer 
<ghostoverload> joschi:  die confs sind da ^^
<Matulla> livcd cgroot to linux kein linux mehr 
<bekks> Matulla: Wäre keine PArtitionstabelle mehr da, würde fdisk -l anders aussehen.
<Matulla> bekks:  1 ganzer tag arbeit für die tonne 
<joschi> ghostoverload: ja. AllowOverride richtig setzen, apache httpd neuladen, done.
<ghostoverload> ah, und htaccess:   http://pastebin.com/tDrLDnPG
<pog> ghostoverload: Du moechtest einfach https aktivieren, wie ich sehe.
<toddy> jokrebel + k1l : Geändert. mal schauen, ob das jetzt immer klappt. beim letzten Mal hatte man mir nämlich gesagt, dass es reicht, dass Serverpasswort zu setzen :)
<pog> ich kann mal schnell schauen, wie ich es bei mir configuriert habe
<Matulla> bekks: es sieht anders aus jetzt 
<bekks> Weil du WAS genau gemacht hast?
<k1l> toddy: die neue variante ist besser :) danke
<ghostoverload> pog:   ne ich möchte auf http und https mein verzeichnis sichern ^^  https läuft bestens. 
<Matulla> bekks:  testdisk drüberlaufen und das hat die swap der linux installation in eine win98 gewandelt
<bekks> Selbst schuld, wenn man sowas ohne Backup tut.
<Matulla> backups sind alle da nu die arbeit halt 
<ring0> war der plan nicht einfach grub über die live-cd wiederherzustellen?
<ghostoverload> joschi:  hm, peinlich :P    was bewirkt das eigentlich?
<bekks> ring0: Richtig. Aber das wollte er ja nicht.
<Matulla> ring0: hab ich gemachtt gparted hat dann aber immer noch keiene partitionen angezeigt
<joschi> ghostoverload: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html#allowoverride
<Matulla> fang ich hat wieder von forne an und disesmal die windows zuerst 
<bekks> Falsch.
<ring0> Matulla, du brauchst gparted nicht, um grub wiederherzustellen
<k1l> Matulla: da hättest du nur mal die scripte von grub anpassen müssen.
<Matulla> k1l: ich dachte daran auch schon einfach die sda3 gegen sda4 austauschen
<bekks> k1l: Das haben ihm vier Leute gesagt - er wollte es ja nicht glauben und benutzt lieber testdisk um das System zu zerballern.
<ring0> Matulla, k1l ist nun der vierte der es dir sagt :)
<bekks> Abgesehen davon hat es nur die swap zerlegt, die man problemlos wiederherstellen kann.
<bekks> Matulla: Ganz einfach: lies mal was wir Dir schreiben.
<Matulla> ich ich kann nicht in das system wechseln 
<bekks> Du machst irgendwas, und vier Leute sagen Dir vorher schon, dass es nicht gehen wird.
<bekks> Matulla: Ich habe Dir gerade gesagt, warum das so ist :)
<Matulla> es ist so schön gelaufen mit nur 1 core 
 * jokrebel hält sich jetzt raus - also nur noch Drei ;-)
<Matulla> nun hab ich 4 aber nur auf der livcd 
 * bekks auch.
<bekks> 2.
 * ring0 vertreibt sich die zeit auch anders
<Matulla> ok dann morgen wieder ich mach alles nochmal neu 
<bekks> Ohne mich. :)
<pog> ah, so ghostoverload
<Matulla> Danke trotzallem an euch lags ja nicht 
<bekks> Du machst halt was anderes als das, was man Dir sagt, wie dein Problem jeweils zu lösen ist.
<Matulla> an lionux lag es nie die winxp wollte einfach nicht 
<bekks> MAn hat Dir gesagt du sollst grub reparieren von einer livecd. Was hast Du getan? testdisk benutzt und dein System zerlegt.
<bekks> Fällt Dir da nix auf?
<Matulla> 4 mal hab ich grub repariert 
<bekks> Aber nicht ein einziges Mal von einer Livecd.
<bekks> Das hast Du oben selbst gesagt.
<Matulla> nachdem ich jedes mal die winxp neu eingespielt hatte 
<bekks> Wie auch immer - ich bin raus.
<Matulla> es geht nur von der livcd da nach winxp setup kein linux mehr da ist
<bekks> Das stimmt nicht.
<Matulla> sichtbar ist
<bekks> Auch das stimmt nicht.
<bekks> Man muss nur grub reparieren - aber kein testdisk benutzen. DAS haben dir vier Leute gesagt.
<bekks> Und JETZT bin ich wirklich raus.
<userman> ufff, kann mich jemand mal bei der Hand nehmen und mich helfen?
<userman> bin absolut neu in ubuntu und hab grad den code of onduct untershrieben... glaub ich
<k1l> userman: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntero   lesen, denken, nachmachen
<k1l> das ist keine raketenwissenschaft :)
<userman> k1l, das hab ich ja getan aber bin auf gewisse verständnisprobleme gestossen
<userman> doch, isses!
<userman> k1l, bin bereits Ubuntero aber den zusammenhang zwischen all dem seh ich nicht
<userman> ich wollte eigentlich nur simon listens installieren
<bekks> Der ist in dem Artikel beschrieben. Lies ihn.
<k1l> ich seh da keine supportfrage :/
<userman> jetzt grab ich mich seit stunden durch viel text und bin nicht schlauer
<bekks> k1l: Ack.
<k1l> userman: da bist du irgendwo falsch abgebogen; der wiki artikel dazu ist der hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Simon
<userman> ok das hab ich ja alles gemacht was dort steht. Bin Ubutero geworden, hab pgp-keys erstellt und verifizieren lassen usw...
<userman> jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen, was ich mit dem befehl ppa:grasch-simon-listens/simon machen soll
<k1l> userman: das hat keinen bezug zu simon listens
<userman> hat es wohl!
<k1l> und der wäre?
<userman> weil das mit dem ppa sonst nicht geht
<k1l> warum das denn?
<userman> das steht doch da
<k1l> nein
<userman> also ich hätte das auch über die fremdpakete installieren könen? sourceforge usw?
<k1l> userman: ppa und selber ubuntero werden haben _nichts_ mit einander zu tun.
<k1l> also ein ppa zu nutzen
<k1l> zudem die pakete in dem ppa über ein jahr alt sind. das sieht nicht sehr aktiv gepflegt aus
<userman> auch nicht wenn man sich beim launchpad anmelden will?
<bekks> Man muss sich nicht bei launchpad anmelden um ein ppa zu nutzen.
<userman> ohmann das mein ich mit verständnisprobleme
<userman> warum mach ich den ganzen kram denn seit stunden?
<bekks> Das steht ja auch nirgends, das man das tun muss.
<bekks> Das wissen wir nicht.
<k1l> userman: launchpad anmeldung zwingt einen auch nicht dazu den den CoC zu unterschreiben. erst recht nicht für die nutzung eines ppas
<userman> ne, aber es steht auch nicht ne einfache anleitung da, wie man simon installiert
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> In dem Artikel steht das wunderbar erklärt.
<userman> leute, reden wir vom selben internet in dem das steht?
<k1l> userman: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Simon
<userman> ja, das hab ich durch
<bekks> Da steht doch wunderbar wie man das installiert.
<bekks> Da steht kein Wort von "Meld dich bei Launchpad an und untershcreib den CoC".
<userman> das kam auf den folgeseiten, wenn man die textlinks anklickt
<bekks> Warum klickst Du nicht einfach auf den "Jetzt installieren" Button?!
<jokrebel> userman: Dann hast Du Dich in Unterlinks verzettelt.
<k1l> userman: dann bist du auf der PPA seite anstatt wie beschrieben bei "ppa freischalten" zu "PPa einrichten/anlegen" abgebogen
<userman> weil ich schritt für schritt vorgegangen bin, so wie es im text steht
<jokrebel> userman: Komisch nur dass die Seite vom Juni stammt und das bisher noch nimandem so ging wie Dir.
<userman> wenn ich auf Jetzt installieren klicke, sagt mein softwaremanager, das diese pakete nicht vorhanden sind
<jokrebel> userman: Weil Du die PPA-Quelle  erst zu Deinen Software-Quellen hinzufügen musst.
<userman> wie?
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten
<bekks> So.
<jokrebel> oder gleich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-hinzufuegen
<dreamon> Mußte meine Swap partition löschen und will sie nun neu anlegen. ( mit Verschieben wollte es nicht funktionieren.) Kann man die erzeugen lassen, oder muß ich, eine machen und mit fstab eintragen. Was ist der vernünftigste Weg?
<k1l> ja. anlegen und in der fstab eintragen bzw den eintrag verbessern
<bekks> dreamon: und mkswap ausführen.
<dreamon> Welche Daten brauch ich .. die UUID? Reicht das?
<bekks> Die UUID ist vollkommen unnötig.
<bekks> Du musst wissen, welche physikalische Partition das ist.
<dreamon> ok.
<dreamon> Soll ich die swap mit geparted anlegen oder macht es das mkswap?
<bekks> fdisk
<bekks> und danach mkswap benutzen.
<dreamon> Ich nehme fdisk immer nur mit Option -l um die Partition anzeigen zu lassen. Für was soll ich es verwenden?
<pog> mit sudo blkid sieht man auch alle Partitionen
<bekks> Um die swap partition anzulegen.
<bekks> pog: Erst nach sudo blkid -g;
<dreamon> bekks, Wenn gparted auch ok ist, dann nehm ich das.. ;)
<pog> ohne sudo gibt's machmal falsche resultate hab ich bemerkt.
<pog> gparted scheint mir manchmal am uebersichtlichsten was Paritionen anbetrifft.
<bekks> gparted ist graphisch. Das braucht man nicht :)
<pog> ich labele auch alle Paritionen, damit ich das grad sehe, aber ich gebe bekks schon recht.
<bekks> Man kann Partitionen nicht labeln.
<bekks> Man kann nur Dateisysteme labeln.
<pog> na, einen Namen kann man jedenfalls zu ordnen.
<pog> ah, o.k. ja
<bekks> Dem Dateisystem, nicht der Partition :)
<dreamon> Ein bekks, kann das über fdisk machen. Ein dreamon würde die Festplatte damit dem Erdboden gleich machen.  ;)
<userman> ich hab die quelle nur im softwaremanager eingetragen und jetzt funktionieren weder der manager, noch synaptic weil die quelle nicht gelsen werden konnte... wie bekomm ich den eintrag da wieder raus?
<pog> bin noch auf der Suche, wie man udev auf einfache Weise abgewoehnen kann, beim einstecken einer USB-Disk z.B. einen Mountmanager aufzurufen, statt (in meinem FAll) 5 Nautilus Fenster zu oeffnen. 
<bekks> Über eine udev-Regel z.B.
<pog> muesste eigentlich einfach moeglich sein, das beim mounten vieles passiert, und das kann man sicher aendern, dass was anderes passiert.
<pog> es geht sicher ein Script ab.
<userman> E: Missgestaltete Zeile 1 in Quellliste /etc/apt/sources.list.d/grasch-simon-listens-simon-oneiric.list (»URI parse«)
<userman> wie bekomm ich das wieder raus?
<bekks> In dem Du sie wieder löscht.
<pog> in list.d kann man die SAchen pro paket reintun, was frueher alles in sources.list war. ist eitgentlich "eine Zeile". 
<userman> ach vergesst es einfach
<pog> so kann man diese ohne weiteres loeschen, wenn sie falsch ist.
<pog> oder sonst musst Du sie halt korrigieren.
<dreamon> bekks, Hab gestern noch versucht, virtualbox vom USB-Stick zu booten. Ist mir nicht gelungen. Habe diese HowTo genommen -> http://wire.less.dk/?p=139 Mußte virutalbox als root ausführen. Ging aber trotzdem nicht. (Er hat nicht von usb gestartet)
<bekks> dreamon: Völliger Blödsinn diese Anleitung. Warum glaubst Du den Leutem die seit Jahren damit arbeiten, eigentlich nicht? :)
<pog> dreamon: hast Du virtualbox auf dem USB installiert?
<dreamon> pog, Ne.. Ubuntu auf dem Stick. Und diesen wollte ich in virtualbox starten
<dreamon> bekks, Verdammt nochmal weiß ich den link von dir nicht mehr gefunden habe.. und mich nicht mehr Nachfragen getraut habe
<pog> vb bracht meines wissens ein kernelmodul. deswegen bootet es nciht unbedingt unter Linux, aber immerhin von windows, kann man es bootbar machen.
<bekks> Und ich sage Dir jetzt zum Dritten Mal, dass das nur geht, wenn Du den USB Stcik als Raw-Device durchreichst an VBox. :)
<bekks> dreamon: Ich habe Dir gar keinen Link gegeben.
<dreamon> bekks, Doch ich glaube beim ersten mal ;)
<bekks> Bestenfalls www.virtualbox.org - denn im dortigen Manual steht alles zu dem Thema drin.
<pog> dreamon: wenn es nur um test boots geht, und die performance sekundaer, kann man das einfach mittels qemu starten.
<molnitza> Hi, ich möchte dem user www-data die möglichkeit geben sich per ssh zu verbinden. wie stelle ich das an? falls jetzt sicherheitsbedenken kommen: es ist ein entwicklungserver in einer vm.
<bekks> Lass das.
<molnitza> warum
<pog> molnitza: es gibt im web anleitungen, allerdings nciht ganz trivial die ssh configurationen
<bekks> Weil das ein Sicherheitsrisiko ist.
<bekks> Dann kannst Du den Webserver direkt ganz aufmachen.
<bekks> www-data hat aus gutem Grund keine Loginshell.
<molnitza> bekks: ein sicherheitsrisiko? der server ist nur lokal auf meinem rechner erreichbar.
<molnitza> bekks: ist mir durchaus bewusst.
<bekks> Ja, dann mach was Du willst. Alle nötigen Keywords habe ich schon genannt :)
<bekks> pog: Was ist am Setzen der Loginshell denn bitte "nicht trivial"?
<pog> wenn man die Sicherheit in Betracht zieht
<userman> um eine externe paketquelle einzutragen, schreibe ich da unter "andere software" folgenden link rein: ppa:grasch-simon-listens/simon ???
<userman> ohne http davor?
<bekks> pog: Die Sicherheit hebelt man in dem moment aus, in dem man die Loginshell setzt.
<pog> ich hab mal etwas recherschiert, sftp und ssh, sodass ssh eben kein Sicherheitsproblem ist.
<pog> ja, das stimmt.
<bekks> pog: LOL. ein Login für www-data ist IMMER ein Risiko.
<bekks> Jeder, der dir was anderes sagt, hat keine Ahnung, wirklich nicht.
<pog> doch,ich bin an fuer sich deiner Meinung
<pog> eben ist ist nicht so einfach einem bestehenden SSH-User die Moeglichkeiten zu nehmen, sodass er qausi nichts mehr machen kann.
<userman> kann mir bitte iener sagen, wo ich folgende zeile eintragen muss: ppa:grasch-simon-listens/simon
<userman> mehr will ich nicht wissen
<molnitza> add-apt-repository ppa:grasch-simon-listens/simon
<userman> sabuer, danke
<userman> *sauber :p
<ikonia> could I borrow a german speak to help guide someone in #ubuntu to join this channel please.
<cfhowlett> guten tag
<dreamon> Bin irgendwie rausgeflogen.. Was kam denn noch an?
<bekks> Nichts.
<dreamon> Älles in Englisch -> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html 
<bekks> dreamon: Natürlich.
<dreamon> bekks, I'm lost in space.
<userman> ich gebs auf mit simon. anständige hilfe ist dafür wohl mangelware
<bekks> dreamon: Gewöhn Dich doch einfach an den Gedanken, dass das Booten eines USB Mediums mit VirtualBox mit großen Kopfschmerzen verbunden ist - und unnötig noch dazu, weil man eine virtuelle Maschine direkt von einem ISO booten kann.
<dreamon> bekks, Woran hast du erkannt das diese Methode dann falsch ist von der Seite?
<bekks> dreamon: Weil das mit 4.1.x zu der ebenfalls angegebenen Fehlermeldung führt.
<bekks> Und man braucht dieses "Howto" nicht (was übrigens auch auf Englisch ist, genau wie die vbox Dokumentation), wenn man die vbox Dokumentation hat.
<dreamon> Habe den Fehler gefunden -> das howto von der seite gibt eine Partition an.  -> VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename /root/.VirtualBox/HardDisks/usbdisk.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sdx1 
<dreamon> Hinten die 1 ist Falsch. Die muß weg.. und schon bootet er
<ikonia> dadrc: appreciate your help
<bekks> dreamon: Ja, wenn man die Dokumentation von vbox liest, weiß man auch warum das so ist.
<dreamon> Naja. Er hat ja geschrieben, das ers von jemanden übernommen hat. Der hats richtig gemacht.. Das Original war besser als die Kopie
<dreamon> bekks, Aber wie immer treibst du mich zu Bestleistungen ;)
<dreamon> bekks, Aber wie immer treibst du mich zu Bestleistungen ;) 
<dreamon> Komisch bin jetzt 2x aus dem chat rausgeflogen. Internet ging aber.. hmm
<x-act> juhuuuuuuuu endlich geschafft
<x-act> hey leute sagt mal gibts für ubuntu ein gutes tool womit ich meine hardware auslesen kann... z.B wadd für ne soundkarte ich hab etc...?°?°
<x-act> ?!?!
<dreamon> x-act, lscpi ?
<niklasfi> was empfehlt ihr für postfix-dovecot tutorials? alles, was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe war eher alt, und redet über edgy…
<x-act> hmm eher vll eins mit grafischer oberfläche?
<dreamon> x-act, sysinfo
<x-act> alles klar, eine sache hätt ich noch mein firefox führt kein apt-get aus, weiß jemand wo ich das einstellen kann..bzw den befehl nachtragen kann?
<bekks> Firefox soll das auch nicht tun. Das soll der User in seinem Terminal tun.
<dreamon> x-act, Was möchtest du machen. Das was du schreibst, keinen Sinn
<x-act> sryyy das mit der hardware auslesen hat sich erledigt, funzt ja über sysinfo, genau das wollt ich haben!!! zu der sache mit dem firefox hatte ich das nur gefragt, weil die möglichkeit ja gegeben ist, dass man direkt über den browser die sachen laden kann!
<x-act> aber ich denk mal aus sicherheitsgründen werdet ihr mir warscheinlich davon abraten oda?!
<dreamon> Was möchtest du Laden? 
<k1l> x-act: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apturl  das lädt das aber nicht selber, sondern gibt das nur weiter
<x-act> es ging jetzt nur allgemein ums laden z.B bei ubuntusers
<bekks> x-act: Dein Browser soll kein apt-get ausführen. Das ist gut und richtig so.
<k1l> x-act: siehe mein beitrag samt link
<x-act> okayyy sryy hab mit dem umstieg auf linux noch ein paar probleme! :D
<x-act> aber danke für die hilfe und die links
<dreamon> Wie kann man STRG+Alt+F1 in eine Virtualbox umleiten?
<bekks> In dem man host+f1 drückt.
<k1l> dreamon: bissel google magic und taadaa: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wie-strg%2Balt%2Bf1-in-die-virtualbox-leiten/#post-1289543
<dreamon> k1l, Danke. Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich was die Host-Taste ist. ;) Danke
<bekks> Die kannman sogar frei einstellen in vbox.
<dreamon> bekks, Darf man in Virtualbox eine Virtualbox starten?
<k1l> dreamon: ich glaube es geht los :/
<bekks> Dürfen schon, fragt sich, ob das a) sinnvoll ist und b) deine CPU mitmacht.
<bekks> Ich glaube fest daran, dass a) nicht erfüllt ist, damit invalidiert sich auch b).
<dreamon> hmm
<niklasfi> ist virtualbox eine software, oder eine hardwarevirtualsierung? weil letzere basiert ja auf bestimmten bits. und von denen hat deine cpu meistens nur einen satz
<dreamon> Habs gerade versucht.. bleibt leider hängen. Frag mich ob es überhaupt möglich ist.
<ThreeM> nein ist es nicht
<bekks> niklasfi: Es ist eine SOftware, die Hardware virtualisiert. VBox ist ein Level 2 Hypervisor.
<bekks> ThreeM: Wenn die CPU das mitmacht, ist es möglich.
<ThreeM> wenn du eine vm in einer vm aufsetzten willst, wozu auch immer, geht virtualbox - vmware player
<ThreeM> bekks ich bin der meinung zu wissen das virtualbox das erkennt und verweigert
<ThreeM> k.A. wie das aussieht wenn keine gasterweiterungen installiert werden
<dreamon> ok, ich glaub das kann ich vergessen. ich wie wenn man windows auf einem 386er installieren wollte.. geht so langsam das man meint er steht. ;)
<x-act> hey sagt mal, habe letztes ein video von ubuntu gesehen, derjenige hatte auf seinem desktop auf der rechten seite so ne schöne anzeige wo man den livetraffic der netzwerkverbindung und diverse information des rechners sehen konnte
<x-act> das lief alles irgendwie im hintergrund
<Fuchs> conky 
<sdx23> !conky > x-act 
<Fuchs> oder gkrellm, aber vermutlich conky 
<x-act> cool danke ich schau ma!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<exoplanet> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/conky x-act 
<exoplanet> wot mein lag ist bei 9.4 *fürcht*
<NeleOne> nabend (: hoffe könnt mir helfen. Wenn ich mit dem terminal ne datei öffne und was dazu schreibe ... wie kann ich das speichern und beenden um wieder nen terminal befehl eingeben zu können
<sdx23> NeleOne: Wie öffnest du sie denn?
<NeleOne> sdx23: sudo vi dann verzeichnis datei
<dadrc> :wq
<dadrc> (nein, das ist kein Smiley)
<sdx23> oder auch ZZ
<k1l> NeleOne: du kannst auch "nano" als editor nutzen, der ist etwas einfacher in der handhabung anfangs: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nano
<NeleOne> k1l: danke :) ist es abr denn so schwer mein problem zu lösen ..also zu speichern und neu befehle eingeben zu önn?
<k1l> NeleOne: die handhabung von vi ist aber etwas eigen. aber die lösung wurde oben genannt
<koegs> notfalls vorher 1 bis 2 Mal auf Escape hauen :)
<yacoov> Hi
<NeleOne> ich bekomme ne meldung datei kann nicht zum schreiben geöffnet werden woran kann das liegen
<NeleOne> wollte ja selber eine anlegen damit
<yacoov> Nele
<yacoov> NeleOne: chmod +x Datei
<apollo13> +x zum schreiben, oO
<apollo13> +w wenn schon
<k1l> NeleOne: das könnte auch an einem rechte-problem liegen. aber dafür bräuchte man etwas mehr informationen
<NeleOne> habe vi /var/www/nginx-default/info.php eingegeben ... die datei geschrieben und wollte mit :wq fertig machen .. aber dann kommt der genannte fehler
<sdx23> Weil du vermutlich keine Rechte in dem Verzeichnis hast.
<NeleOne> habs mit sudo gemacht
<yacoov> Du nix rechte haben
<yacoov> Ordner fehlt
<NeleOne> wie kann ich das mit dem ordner feststellen
<Fuchs> da hilft dann ein (sudo) mkdir -p 
<Fuchs> aber eigentlich sollte man die Datei als normaler Nutzer editieren und dann hinschieben wo sie hingehoert
<Fuchs> dann hat man die Probleme nicht
<NeleOne> okay ich habe grade geguckt ich habe den ordner gar nicht
<NeleOne> aber ich habe alles nach anleitung bemacht son mist :)
<poseless> hi, wie kann man in minicom 2.5  eine serielle Schnittstelle konfigurieren? (ASURO)
<sysdef> es gibt ein konfigurations-menue
<poseless> ja, das ha ich nun auch gefunden unter "Einstellung zum seriellen Anschluss".
<kooldavi> weiß jemand, wie ich upower neustarten kann?
<poseless> aber wählt man nun mit e "Bps"
<poseless> kann man den Wert nicht ändern
<poseless> die hier beschrieben Einstellung wollt ich dort ändern: "http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ASURO" 
<poseless> unter dem unterpunkt "Test des IR-Transceivers"
<yacoov> MOSMarauder: hallo
<poseless> hallo
<MOSMarauder> moin woody
<yacoov> poseless: Hi
<poseless> yacoov: kennst du dich zufällig mit dem Roboter ASURO aus?
<yacoov> Nein
<poseless> schade
<yacoov> :/
<yacoov> Haste so ein Roboter?
<sdx23> poseless: nimm doch cutecom, wie in dem Artikel vorgeschlagen.
<poseless> sdx23: cutecom hab ich schon ausprobiert, aber dann sagt er: "ERROR: Could not open /dev/ttyUSB0" wenn ich "open device" anwähle.
<sdx23> poseless: und das sollte bei minicom dann warum genau anders sein?
<sdx23> poseless: das wird vielmehr ein Rechteproblem sein.
<sdx23> Was sagt ls -al /dev/ttyUSB0 #?
<poseless> sdx23: ich wollte es nur mal ausprobier. Aber was meinst du mit Rechtproblem genau?
<poseless> Rechteproblem*
<sdx23> poseless: Dateien haben Zugriffsrechte, unterschiedlich für verschiedene Benutzer/-Gruppen - Wenn du die Rechte nicht hast, kannst du die Datei nicht öffnen.
<sdx23> !Rechte > poseless 
<kubine>  poseless: Informationen zu Rechte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<poseless> sdx23: wenn ich das eingebe was du gesagt hast -->  "ls: Zugriff auf /dev/ttyUSB0 nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<sdx23> poseless: tjo, dann gibt's die Datei nicht, wie dir die Meldung schon sagt.
<poseless> gebe ich "sudo cat /proc/tty/driver/usbserial" wie im artikel beschrieben meldet das terminal: "usbserinfo:1.0 driver:2.0"
<sdx23> Ja, und die zweite Zeile?
<poseless> die 2 zeile die mit null beginnen soll wird nich ausgegeben
<sdx23> lsusb # sagt was?
<sdx23> (listet usb-Geräte auf, darunter sollte der Adapter sein. Bitte in ein Pastebin, siehe Topic)
<poseless> was ist ein pastebin? paste heißt einfügen aber pastebin?
<sdx23> !nopasten > poseless 
<sdx23> !paste > poseless
<sdx23> oder auch nicht. Böser Bot. Ein Pastebin ist eine Ablage, damit der channel nicht zugespammt wird.
<sdx23> http://pastebin.com
<sdx23> da rein einfügen, den Link dann den Leuten geben, die den Inhalt sehen sollen.
<dAnjou> sdx23: tipp: paket pastebinit
<sdx23> dAnjou: dann schreib ihm das doch, wenn du meinst, dass das gerade nötig ist.
<poseless> soz bin dazu zu blöde: also ich tippe paket pastebinit und dann füge ich das ein was ich zuvor kopiert habe?
<poseless> also "lsusb #" gib folgendes aus:
<poseless> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<poseless> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<poseless> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<poseless> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<poseless> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<dAnjou> poseless: habe ich *dir* das oder habe ich das sdx23 geschrieben?
<poseless> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<poseless> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1bcf:288a Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. 
<poseless> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth
<sdx23> NEIN! Genau deswegen verwendet man einen Pastebin. Weil es den Channel sonst zuspammt, wenn das jeder so macht.
<sdx23> "Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest."
<poseless> soz, ich wusste nicht wie ich das machen soll.
<poseless> okay, verstand. sorry
<kooldavi> poseless: oder: lsusb # | pastebinit
<poseless> okay probiers gleich nochmal
<poseless> lsusb # | pastebinit
<k1l> ohne die #
<k1l> und im terminal
<sdx23> kooldavi: nicht, wenn das paket nicht installiert ist - Genau deswegen meinte ich, das sei nicht unbedingt einfacher.
<sdx23> Und nachdem mich das hier gerade ehh nur aufregt - gute Nacht.
<kooldavi> :D
<poseless> schade
<poseless> aber ich hab noch was dazu gelernt, vielen dank.
<kooldavi> poseless: wenn du das paket nicht installiert hast: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kooldavi> poseless: dann weißt du bescheid für's nächste mal ;)
<poseless> hab ich schon gemacht :D
<dAnjou> poseless: und achte bitte darauf, was dir gewidmet ist und das nicht. ich habe das nicht umsonst an sdx23 adressiert
<poseless> und den link dazu darf man auch nich einfügen?
<dAnjou> poseless: doch, genau dazu is das da
<poseless> http://paste.ubuntu.com/839786/
<poseless> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ASURO
<poseless> die 2 Zeile wird wie gesagt nicht auch gegeben ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.
<dAnjou> poseless: sieht auch nich so aus, als würde da irgendwas anderes außer ner maus und ner tastatur erkannt
<poseless> dAnjou: wodran erkennt man das?
<poseless> dAnjou: Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass ein Laptop ist. ?
<dAnjou> poseless: ehrlich gesagt is das geraten. das microsoft bluetooth ding is wahrscheinlich ne maus und das sunplus ne tastatur
<dAnjou> alles andere sind nur hubs
<poseless> dAnjou: Oder das Ubuntu über dual-boot läuft?
<dAnjou> nein
<poseless> okay
<poseless> und was sind genau hubs. Wenn ich fragen darf?
<poseless> sowas ähnliches wie ein switcher?
<k1l> poseless: hast du mal diesen fetten roten kasten gelesen, der auf deiner wiki seite gezigt wird?
<k1l> poseless: das ist intern die verdrahtung der usb anschlüsse: hubs
<poseless> k1l, danke
<poseless> k1l: ja hab ich auch schon deinstalliert.
<k1l> das usb ding nochmal abstecken 5sek warten und wieder anstecken
<dAnjou> poseless: nimm das teil mal ab, warte 5sek, steck es ...
<dAnjou> lol
<poseless> ^^ okay wir gemacht meister
<k1l> dann "lsusb" und "dmesg"  nopasten, link wieder hier rein
<dAnjou> "dmesg | pastebinit" ohne ""
<dAnjou> und "lsusb | pastebinit" ohne ""
<poseless> http://paste.ubuntu.com/839792/
<poseless> http://paste.ubuntu.com/839791/
<kooldavi> btw hat mal jemand probleme mit upower gehabt? z.b. das der ladestand falsch angezeigt wurde? ich hab manchmal 100%, aber meistens ca. 45. 
<poseless> kooldavi, ja hatte ich bei meinen alten laptop.
<kooldavi> poseless: und was hast du dagegen unternommen? lag es nur an upower oder muss ich damit rechnen, dass mein akku wirklich nur bis 45% lädt?
<k1l> poseless: scheint sows banales zu sein: http://paulphilippov.com/articles/how_to_fix_device_not_accepting_address_error
<poseless> kooldavi, da kann ich dir ehrlich gesagt leider nicht weiter helfen.
<dAnjou> TIL
<dAnjou> poseless: das ding wurde schonmal 1A erkannt und des scheint jetz das problem aus k1ls link zu sein
<dAnjou> also weder gerät noch linux kaputt. einfach nen schluckauf.
<poseless> okay, kann ich das ganze nun mit "usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62" fixen?
<poseless> danke erstmal
<kooldavi> poseless: "Unplug all USB devices from PC, turn power off, and wait a minute or two. Plug everything back and boot into Linux."
<k1l> poseless: lies den link (mit lesen scheinst du es heute nicht so zu haben) :)
<poseless> ja, das hab ich schon gelesen, aber ich hatte das so verstanden das der blogger  das so gemacht hat, dies aber nicht zu Lösung des Problems beigetragen hat. soz O.o
<poseless> q
<poseless> quit
<poseless> #quit
<poseless> damn
<grossing> -.-
<poseless> wie ging das noch gleihc
<grossing> /quit vielleicht?
<poseless> jetzt wird bei "sudo cat /proc/tty/driver/usbserial" folgendes ausgespuckt -> "cat: /proc/tty/driver/usbserial: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<poseless> k1l, jetzt wird bei "sudo cat /proc/tty/driver/usbserial" folgendes ausgespuckt -> "cat: /proc/tty/driver/usbserial: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-04
<xubuntu591> hi kennt sich wer mit xbmc aus =
<stever> nabend
<stever> Ich habe das Problem gelöst, ich habe mir einen Mac gekauft.
<Jessica> hello
<stever> grützi
<Jessica> i have a strange problem
<k1l> !german > Jessica 
<kubine> Jessica: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<Jessica> i am swiss, is that ok? kann ich deutsch schreiben?
<stever> geht, kann man verstehen
<k1l> Jessica: deutsch oder halt englisch in #ubuntu oder halt in die franz. oder ital. kanäle
<Jessica> aber schweizer sind hier auch willkommen oder? ich hätte gerne ms office auf meinem ubuntu netbook, wie mach ich das am besten?
<Jessica> und java brauch ich fürn chat
<stever> das kannst du mit wine machen
<k1l> Jessica: nochmal: es geht um die sprache.
<stever> also m$ office
<k1l> !wine > Jessica 
<kubine> Jessica: Informationen zu Wine finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine
<k1l> !java > Jessica 
<kubine> Jessica: Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<Jessica> ich schreibe doch schon deutsch, ist doch in ordnung oder? ich hab versucht java zu installieren aber ich bekomm es nicht hin, gleiches bei wine und office, die cd wird nicht gestartet
<daswort> Wie hast du die installiert?
<Jessica> was den?
<daswort> Java/Wine
<Jessica> java hab ich wie im wiki runtergeladen und installiert, passiert aber nix, firefox erkennt es nicht bzw ircgallery erkennt das plugin nicht
<Jessica> bei office hab ich wine installier wie im wiki und dann cd mit dem installer
<daswort> OpenJDK oder OracleJava?
<Jessica> java halt
<Jessica> ehm aus dem wiki, das böse
<Jessica> von orakel
<stever> hast du dieses java genommen? http://www.computerbild.de/download/Java-Runtime-Environment-32-Bit-422311.html
<kubine> Title: Java Runtime Environment (32 Bit) - Download - COMPUTER BILD (at www.computerbild.de)
<daswort> Jessica: Ich glaube mit [:POL:] ist die Einrichtung von MS Office einfacher. Da musst du nicht manuell die Version wählen etc.
<daswort> !pol
<dAnjou> oh gott
<Jessica> warte ich versuch eds mal, hast du skype
<dAnjou> stever: seh ich da nen link zu computerbild??
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Tipps#Verwendete-Java-Version-einstellen  das beachtet? Jessica 
<kubine> Title: Tipps › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stever> da habe ich auch ubuntu her gehabt?
<stever> http://www.computerbild.de/download/Ubuntu-32-Bit-2937213.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu (32 Bit) - Download - COMPUTER BILD (at www.computerbild.de)
<dAnjou> stever: dann solltest du hier eher weniger support geben
<Jessica> meine mutter auch, sie meint das wäre gut, es funktioert eben nix aber sonst sieht es schön aus
<stever> warum? ist es nicht egal wo man ubuntu her hat? :(
<stever> muss mal eben knuddels schließen, die nerven im moment....
<Jessica> komputerbild ist doch eine große fachzeitschrift mein ich, wir sind froh das wir damit in das internet können
<k1l> das problem an solchen "hostern" ist, dass sie manchmal die sachen bearbeiten
<dAnjou> stever: es ist nich nur das. sowas hier braucht keiner: 01:33:36 < stever> Ich habe das Problem gelöst, ich habe mir einen Mac gekauft.
<k1l> deswgene am besten immer primärquellen
<stever> :( aber trotzdem darf ich doch ubuntu nutzen, sorry für den satz
<Jessica> was ist primär?
<k1l> Jessica: "orginal quelle"
<Jessica> und welche quellen sind das? ich möchte nicht das was geändert wird, ich möchte doch nur word
<dAnjou> Jessica: mit deinem problem hat das nichts zu tun
<Jessica> *bahnhof*
<dAnjou> Jessica: hier sind über 150 leute drin. und manchmal labern alle durcheinander. nicht alles, was gesagt wird, ist auf dich oder dein problem bezogen.
<dAnjou> Jessica: das gerade war nur für stever 
<Funfood> Jessica - wieso muss es word sein und nicht libreoffice?
<Jessica> warum bietet bild den ubuntu an wenn es keine software für gibt, ich bin echt verzweifelt
<dAnjou> Jessica: es gibt einen haufen software für ubuntu. warum willst du denn ubuntu benutzen?
<dAnjou> man muss bereit für eine umstellung sein, wenn man linux nutzen will
<captain> bildzeitung?
<Jessica> wir haben dafür mal schwabbelnde fenster auf youtube gesehen, ich und meine ma fanden das cool, nur passiert hier nix, 
<Jessica> was ist den libre?
<Funfood> libreoffice ist eine freie officesuite, öhnlich microsoft office
<dAnjou> Jessica: wegen schwabbelnden fenstern wechselt man nicht das betriebsystem
<captain> nur besser
<Jessica> aber das durchsichtige is auch schon cool
<Jessica> es hat ja nix gekostet und bei der feier fanden das alle geil :(
<daswort> *Ich hab ein neues Problem. Ich habe einen Mac gekauft.
<daswort> Jessica: So gut ist diese "Fachzeitschrift" nicht. Die wissen nichtmal dass man Computer eigentlich mit K schreibt (auch wenn das heute niemand mehr macht).
<Jessica> und wie mach ich jetzt word und die komischen fenster drauf
<Jessica> ich mag das eigentlich
<Jessica> meine ma auch#
<dAnjou> Jessica: kurze antwort. du kannst word nicht unter ubuntu nutzen.
<k1l> komische fenster?
<k1l> dAnjou: imho läuft das mit wine
<dAnjou> k1l: sie will ubuntu nur wegen der wabbelnden fenster
<dAnjou> und word will sie, weil sie nix anderes kennt
<k1l> oha.
<stever> das habe ich aber mal anders gelesen?
<dAnjou> nicht, weil sie word nutzen *muss*
<Jessica> hm ohne word geht es nicht, wie mach ich jetze meine fenstere in 3d so?
<k1l> Jessica: ubuntu bringt schon libreoffice mit. das ist ein freies office paket. wenn man nicht and die .docx files gebunden ist lohnt sich da ein blick
<Jessica> mein lehrer muss word haben!
<daswort> Glaube ich nicht. Dein Lehrer kennt wahrscheinlich nichts anderes. Jessica 
<daswort> Wegen den Wackelnden Fenster schaue dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CCSM an.
<kubine> Title: Compiz CCSM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stever> das ist bei mir an der schule aber auch so :( da will der lehrer auch die texte von word haben...
<Jessica> wir haben nur windows mitr dem blauen balken, ganz langsam, geht das dann acuh mit libreoffice? möchte keine schlehcte note bekommen
<Funfood> für die wabbelknden fenster muss aber auch die hardware mitspielen
<Jessica> wir haben vor 4 jahren einen super pc vom aldi geholt, geht der?
<Jessica> glaub das ist median steht drauf
<daswort> *medion
<Jessica> sry guck grad tv nebenbei
<Jessica> wie findet ihr den bachlor?
<daswort> Jessica: Du kannst mal versuchen MS Office via http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/POL zu installieren. Geht ziemlich einfach. Aber eigentlich reicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LibreOffice völlig. Das kann auch doc. Und falls jemand docx fordert…
<kubine> Title: PlayOnLinux › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> Jessica: Wessen Bachlor? Oder Backlor allgemein? Das ist Offtopic und gehört nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic !
<Jessica> es muss docx sein für das windows in der schule
<Jessica> ich kenne mich hier nicht aus, darf man hier nicht nett reden
<daswort> Kann gar nicht sein. "Müssen" stimmt einfach nicht. Die neuen Office-Versionen können immer noch .doc!
<Jessica> ihr helft mir dich so toll
<daswort> Hier geht es nur um Ubuntu und die Software herum. Wenn du mit uns über andere Themen reden oder gar plaudern willst, dann bitte in den anderen Kanal :)
<Funfood> Jessica, nimmt libreoffice und speichere als doc, fertig :)
<Jessica> und wenn ich dann eine 6 bekomme? wir hatten es schoin oft das ein referat nicht gelesen werden ksnn, das ist 6 dann
<Funfood> dann speichere es als PDF :)
<stever> pdf?
<Jessica> was ist das?
<Jessica> hat aber nix mit penis zu tun oder? hab da im facebook schon ärger gehabt :/
<Funfood> ein dokument format
<stever> wie findet man denn raus welche spiele laufe und welche nicht? ich würde gerne crysis 3 spielen
<Jessica> so wie bei notebak das zeugs, das geht unter ubuntu?
<Funfood> tip: wenn bei windows alle läuft wie es soll - winfach windows behlaten
<stever> aber man wil auch mal etwas neues testn
<Funfood> stever .. dann musst du erstmal ne menge zeit und lernbereitschaft mitbringen
<Jessica> ich machte doch gern wieder windows haben, wo kann man das den kaufen? ich möchte keine schlechten noten habe, hab hier grad nur probleme, wine? mecker nur
<k1l> stever: spiele laufen unter windows besser, da sie für windows programmiert werden. einige laufen mit wine
<k1l> !wine > stever 
<kubine> stever: Informationen zu Wine finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine
<Funfood> Jessica, bei deinem computer war doch windows dabei, hast du das komplett gelöscht?
<stever> danke, das schaue ich mir morgen nach der schule einmal an <3
<Jessica> auf dem netbok war ubuntu 7 drau das haben wir aber dann mit der bild cd überspielt
<Funfood> du meinst sicher windows 7, Jessica
<Funfood> Jessica, und diene dateien, hast du die vorher gesichert?
<captain> jessiva und stever müsst ihr nicht morgen in die Schule?
<Jessica> ubuntu 7 ja, nein computerbild hatte mir das auf meinen musik stick gepackt, sa haben wir dann eine neue programmversion draufgespielt
<stever> meine mutter hat noch nix gesagt xD
<Jessica> ich muss mein referat morgen doch vertig haben, aber der tv, ich kucke zuviel
<Funfood> Jessica, ubuntu fragt dich beim installieren, ob du dein bestehendes windows behalten willst oder die ganze platte benutzen willst. Wenn du letzteres ausgewählt hast... sorry.
<stever_> was war denn das eben?
<Jessica_> ich brauche hilfe, möchte gerne mit der cam weitermachen, vielleicht komen wir so weiter
<Jessica_> hier geht alles kaputt
<Jessica_> grade
<stever_> ich kann dir helfen :D komm bei knuddels on
<Jessica_> knuddelz kann ich hier nicht
<daswort> Jessica_: was heißt "hier geht alles kaputt"? Magischer "rm"-Befehl?
<Jessica_> nein das internet hatte sich grade gelöscht, siehst du? magst du mir über scype helfen? ich muss das morden ferig haben
<Funfood> Jessica, tipst du hier im chat an dem ubuntu rechner?
<Jessica_> ja an meinem netbook, mein schwiegervater hat mir geholfen
<Funfood> und du hast da auch schon skype installiert?
<Jessica_> das hat der mir gemacht ja, er ist oft weit weg, wir sehen uns dann so
<Funfood> und er kann dir nicht helfen libreoffice zu benutzen?
<Jessica_> er ist ja nicht hier leider
<Funfood> und wie hat er dir dann skype installiert?
<Jessica_> das war freitag wo er mir geholfen hat, ich hab ihm aber nix von dem referat erzählt
<Funfood> ja, skype is wichtiger als ein referat...
<captain> off-topic
<Jessica_> ja er wollte das weisse wieder sehen sagt er
<stever> hä?
<Jessica_> iich sollte wohl besser gehen
<stever> schule.... :(
<stever> muss auch bald isn bett
<Jessica_> auch, hast du facebvook oder skype?
<stever> ja ich bin auch bei meinvz
<Jessica_> add micht mal im icq 2061777
<stever> hier ist meine: 211643975
<Jessica_> hast du eine lange
<stever> ? hä
<Jessica_> die nummer, wir machen da immer iwtze drüber
<stever> hmm vestehe ich nicht aber ok :D
<Jessica_> es tut mir leid muss off mein görr schzreit das mistvieh
<stever> was hat sie den????
<k1l> ich tippe mal auf troll
<stever> also ich unterhalte mich gerade per icq mit ihr
<k1l> gut, dann macht das dort weiter
<stever> ^^
<stever> was?
<k1l> hier wurde jetzt genug blödsinn verzapft
<stever> dabei wollte ich nur hilfe :(
<k1l> ähm nein. trollt woanders
<stever> ?
<daswort> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzjargon)
<stever> nein :-D
<stever> ich gehe mal ins bett, hab euch lieb :D
<Darm0k> morgne
<Darm0k> wie kann ich ein kernel modul für eine neuere version des kernels aktivieren, habe 3.5.22 und ein modul das ich mit 22 gebacken habe, das modul ist jetzt in /lib/modules/3.5.23-generic kopiert worden, reicht hier ein depmod -a um das modul für den kernel einzufügen?
<Darm0k> lädt depmod -a alle installierten kernel module oder nur den der aktuell benutzt wird?
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: das modul musst du neu backen.
<ben1u> moin, was bedeutet in der man von shasum die Angabe von "--algorithm 512256"?
<Minipluto> ben1u: im englischen Wikipedia-Artikel zu SHA-2 gibts zu den verschiedenen Algorithmen eine Tabelle
<Joschii> hi
<Gromit> Guten Morgen.
<Gromit> Ich habe hier drei Supermicro-Server mit E5-2620 CPU und 128GB Ram. Diese werden als KVM-Wirte genutzt und haben den Hang spontan alle 14-21 Tage zu rebooten. Leider gibt es in den Logs, in Dmesg (mit Netconsole weggelogt) oder sonstiges nichts zu sehen, was passierte. Im "last" steht einfach reboot.  Die Server befinden sich in unterschiedlichen Schränken und Räumen. Die getesteten Kernel sind 3.2 aus 12.04 und 3.5 aus 12.10 Backports für 12.04. Hat 
<tsc> meine boot partition ist voll gelaufen und danach funktioniert apt-get upgrade nicht mehr, ich hab jetzt platz auf /boot gemacht, in dem ich die ältesten images gelöscht habe aber bekomme jetzt nach einem apt-get -f install folgende fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/ec7KEpD4
<kubine> Title: root@webdev:/boot# apt-get -f install Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abh - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<danners> tsc: sudo apt-get update und dann nochmal
<rhumbot> Hallo, Frage: wenn ich neue Fenster öffne passiert es sehr oft, dass sie weit am Rand aufgemacht werdenstatt links oben ?wie vorgesehen? kennt jemand dafür einen bugfix?
<rhumbot> Z.b. ein selbst geschriebenes Java Programm wird ganz am Rand vom rechten Bildschirm dargestellt, sodass das halbe Fenster ausserhalb des Bildschirms liegt
<Minipluto> rhumbot: links oben ist auf jeden Fall nicht „vorgesehen“, weil Compiz die Fenster da hin setzt wo noch Platz ist
<rhumbot> ok. aber der Bildschirm ist komplett frei bis auf die konsole mit der ich das Java programm aufrufe
<Minipluto> dass die aber über den Bildrand hinaus reichen ist allerdings nicht so gedacht
<Minipluto> normalerweise werden Programmfenster (unter Verwendung von Compiz bzw. Unity) primär dort geöffnet, wo sie geschlossen wurden. Wenn der Platz belegt ist und woanders noch genug frei ist, dann dort. In dem Java-Programm ist ja nicht explizit eine Bildschirmposition angegeben oder?
<rhumbot> nein hab ich nichts drinnen
<rhumbot> mit dassiert etwas ähnliches öfters mit dem browser. der wird so weit am rand erstellt, dass ich ihn gar nicht mehr sehe
<rhumbot> sodass ich den desktop wechseln muss und gleichzeitig das fenster mitschieben muss damich ich ihn wieder auf den bildschirm bekomme. passiert aber recht selten.
<Minipluto> rhumbot: ich würde mal im compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm) im Plugin „Fenster platzieren“ nachsehen, obs auf intelligent steht. Als Workaround kannst du dort auch für das ava-Fenster eine konstante Position angeben. Vielleicht kann man da auch etwas mit der eingestellten Auflösung in den allgemeinen Einstellungen bei den Display Settings beeinflussen. Ist aber nur so eine Ahnung... bei mir gibts bei einigen Anwendungen wie ...
<Minipluto> ... z.B. TeamViewer auch manchmal sehr seltsame Platzierungen, dass z.B. mal etwas auf einem anderen virtuellen Desktop landet. Ist aber sehr selten.
<rhumbot> lustig. ich hab den output auf den pointer gestellt aber das Java macht er noch immer ganz weit rechts auf. vielleicht sollt ich noch einmal in den code reinschaun. ist doch schon sehr alt das programm
<rhumbot> danke frü den Tipp auf jeden fall!
<Minipluto> np
<Fury> tag zusammen, hat von euch schonmal jemand Programme in Software - Center eingebracht?
<apollo13> warum würde man das wollen?
<apollo13> schau dass dein paket in debian reinkommt, dann bekommts ubuntu auch und alle haben was davon
<Toby56> Beschäftige mich gerade erstmalig mit ubuntu. Wenn ich ein Programm wieder entfernen möchte, gibt es eine "vollständigere Methode" als apt-get purge xyz? Kann man weitere Parameter angeben?
<dadrc> Was willstn noch loswerden? Das vom Nutzer erstellte Konfigurationsdateien nicht gelöscht werden, ist Absicht.
<Toby56> dadrc, ich habe xchat installiert, aber es wird immer merkwürdig dargestellt. mit purge wurden alle Programmdaten entfernt? Muss ich dann noch im Homeverzeichnis nach Konfigurationsdateien suchen?
<dadrc> Toby56, Xchat legt seine Nutzerkonfiguration in ~/.xchat2 ab
<Toby56> vielen Dank dadrc!
<Toby56> dadrc, eine Frage noch, wenn ich darf. Werden durch apt-get purge auch die mitinstallierten Abhängigkeiten wieder deinstalliert, die ich nicht mehr brauche? Oder wie geht das?
<dadrc> Toby56, nur aptitude deinstalliert Abhängigkeiten automatisch. apt-get musst du das extra sagen, ist aber auch nur ein Befehl: apt-get autoremove
<Toby56> danke Toby56 
<Toby56> aaah
<dadrc> =)
<Toby56> newbie. Danke dadrc :D
<freshmint> hey, gibt es eine möglichkeit das ubuntu dash meine thunderbird emails mit durchsuchen zu lassen? gnome do funktioniert da schon etwas besser, allerdings kann es auch nicht thunderbird mail inhalte durchsuchen...
<ben1u> ich hab mit fileroller ein 7z archiv von einer .tar datei erstellt aber mit Passwort. Dann bin ich unter Nautilus auf rechtsklick und auf "Hier entpacken" aber wurde nicht nach pw gefragt. Das ist nicht normal oder?
<octopuss> hi
<octopuss> frage, ich kompilier grad zum ersten mal nen kernel, reicht es wenn ich die config meines jetzigen kernels angeb und dann starte?
<LetoThe2nd> jein.
<octopuss> das heisst
<LetoThe2nd> octopuss: bitte https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile und/oder https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild lesen UND verstehen, und dann entsprechend handeln.
<kubine> Title: Kernel/Compile - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> je nachdem was für einen kernel du baust
<octopuss> wenn der die config von meinen jetzigen kernel übernimmt, ist das ausreichend
<LetoThe2nd> danke fürs _nicht_ zuhören.
<octopuss> hab ich doch, ich bin da schon drin im lesen ^
<LetoThe2nd> mal schnell irgendwie zu kompilieren ist einfach ne ganz schlechte idee, weils a) völlig unreproduzierbar b) völlig unreparierbar ist, wenn was schieftgeht.
<LetoThe2nd> ergo: erste unterscheidung ist: debianzized (sprich: ubuntu-)kernel, oder vanilla
<LetoThe2nd> je nach dem den passenden artikel wählen.
<octopuss> das is nich schnell, du verstehst das falsch
<dAnjou> octopuss: du hast immer noch nich gesagt, was fürn kernel du baust
<dAnjou> octopuss: unzureichende fragen bringen dir unzureichende antworten
<octopuss> den 3.8-rc6
<dAnjou> reicht immer noch nich
<LetoThe2nd> (und zumindest im vanilla-guide steht definitiv genau drin, wie man die aktuelle kernelconfig forwarded, das weiss ich zu 100%)
<dAnjou> 14:57:59 <+LetoThe2nd> ergo: erste unterscheidung ist: debianzized (sprich: ubuntu-)kernel, oder vanilla
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: ist gut. danke.
<koegs> pog: les doch erstmal hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automount
<kubine> Title: Automount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pog> im ubuntu (10.04) werden beim einstecken von USB-Devices immer alles Paritionen gemountet, was nicht in jedem Fall erwünscht ist.
<apricot1> gibt es für Ubuntu/Linux ein Proggi um einzelne Dateien zu verschlüsseln - selbstextrahierend. Hatte mal Kruptos; gibts nicht mehr :(
<koegs> apricot1: rar + sfx + password, crossplattform-kompatibel :)
<apricot1> oh danke :)
<pog> im Hinblick auf eine Update, nimmt mich wunder, ob der ungefragte automatische Mounte aller USB-Partionen, ein Feature von Ubuntu, Gnome oder den Einstellungen ist.
<koegs> pog: lies doch bitte den artikel
<koegs> da steht wie der unterschied zwischen 10.04 und 10.10+ ist
<pog> sorry du kammst mir mit der Autwort ja zuvor, ja natuerlich lese ich ihn grad, thanks.
<pog> na, vermutlich ist es am einfachsten mit den Udev-Regeln. (finde es allerdings schon fast ein Bug, dass bei einer HD 10 Paritionen gemountet werden, wenn man so ein Ding reinsteckt).
<Satorisanja> Guten Abend
<musca> moin Satorisanja
<Satorisanja> hallo musca
<Satorisanja> Kann man auf einer Virtuellen Maschine auch zocken?
<Satorisanja> Ich probier das mal.
<musca> Radio Eriwan: Im Prinzip schon.
<k1l_> Satorisanja: die performance ist aber extrem schlecht
<musca> genau
<pog> Es kommt sicher noch drauf an, was man fuer eine Virtualisierung verwendet, und was fuer Programme, man muss wohl ausprobieren, ob die Performance reicht.
<dAnjou> ich lass crysis immer virtualisiert auf unserem mainframe laufen und verbinde mich dann immer per vnc über unsere gigabit standleitung dahin!
<apollo13> du troll
<musca> Satorisanja: vbox hat da zwei verschiedene Ansätze http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#guestadd-3d
<kubine> Title: Chapter 4. Guest Additions (at www.virtualbox.org)
<Satorisanja> Ah ich seh schon funktioniert nicht.
<Satorisanja> echt schlechte performence wegen schlechter Grafikkarte....
<Satorisanja> Na ja muß ich nacher mal schrauben.
<apollo13> windows installieren und gut ist…
<Satorisanja> apollo13 hahahaha der is gut.
<apollo13> der war ernst gemeint, glaub mir zocken ist doof über virtualisierung
<musca> Satorisanja: welche Virtualisirung benutzt Du denn?
<musca> +e
<Satorisanja> virtualbox
<Satorisanja> windows 7 64bit
<Satorisanja> auf einem ubuntu gastsystem.
<apollo13> hostsystem ;)
<musca> tja, apollo13 hat ja nicht wirklich unrecht.
<musca> irgendwann kann man sicher die Grafikkarte an die VM durchreichen mit IOMMU
<apollo13> bei nvidia ist das bei den wenigsten möglich da es aktuell probleme gibt den binärblob ordentlich zu laden
<k1l_> die frage ist halt, ob man bei sowas performance hungrigem die verschiedenen schichten immer extra befeuern will/muss anstatt nativ zu gehen
<apollo13> und alles andere will man zum zocken nicht, ergo windows installieren
<basti> ich greife via nautilus auf eine windows dateifreigabe zu. nun ist es so, dass diese ab und an mit vlc geöffnet wird. starte ich nautilus geht es machmal wieder, meistens mus ich jedoch den rechner komplett neu starten, was leicht nervig ist. woran kann das liegen?
<basti> auch rechte maustaste -> mit dateien öffnen startet den vlc
<leimboy-ubuntu> hallo die experten und expertinen ich habe mal ne frage: ist es normal das es beim neustart nur zahlen und einige beschreibungen di ich nicht verstehe mit einem schwarzen hintergrund auftauchen die ich nicht verstehe oder das mein wlan nicht verbindet und ich gezwungen bin neustart zu machen
<basti> und den vlc der dann gestartet wird, bekomme ich nur mit kill -9 beendet
<danners> leimboy-ubuntu: schwer zu sagen ohne zu wissen was da steht
<danners> aber eher nicht normal
<leimboy-ubuntu> ich verstehe es auch nicht aber nach diesen diversen zahlen tut sich auch  nichts und ich muss die power taste gedrückt halten (autsch)
<leimboy-ubuntu> bis es neustartet
<danners> passiert das jedesmal oder nur manchmal?
<leimboy-ubuntu> öfters 
<leimboy-ubuntu> also ich muss immer wenn ich neustarte mehfach neustarten das es einwandfrei funktioniert und so extrem langsam ist mein laptop nicht
<danners> machmal nen foto und zeig
<leimboy-ubuntu> wenn die zahlen auftauchen kann ich nur mit einem kamera foto machen dann zeig ich es euch aber manchmal tut sich einfach überhaupt nichts
<leimboy-ubuntu> und wenn ich es gestartet habe funktioniert es auch fließend und ruhig
<danners> leimboy-ubuntu: starte mal ohne den splash und ohne quiet
<leimboy-ubuntu> was heißt das
<leimboy-ubuntu> splash und quit
<danners> im bootloader bei den kerneloptionen splash und quite rausnehmen dann sieht man wo er hängen bleibt
<leimboy-ubuntu> wie soll ich das machen 
<danners> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<danners> unter optionen bei grub-auswahlmenü nachlesen
<leimboy-ubuntu> und wenn es dann garnicht mehr starte
<leimboy-ubuntu> t
<danners> ist nur temporär da kannst du nichts kaputtmachen
<leimboy-ubuntu> ok ich versuch es
<danners> viel glück
<leimboy-ubuntu> danke ich versuche es mal bin kurz weg
<moritz_89> hi wenn ich ne .run hab fürn nvidiatreiber, was muss ich beachten?
<danners> moritz_89: warum nicht aus den softwarequellen installieren?
<moritz_89> danners: wo bekomm ich die her und wäre das dann einfacher?
<moritz_89> danners: über die treiber in den systemeinstellungen find ich nix
<danners> moritz_89: ja ist einfacher, such mal im softwarecenter nach nvidia
<moritz_89> danners: kann es denn am treiber liegen dass bei zweitem bildschirm über HDMI das bild aufm laptop selbst plötzlich doppelt da ist?
<danners> ja
<moritz_89> danners: tastsächlich der binäre treiber version 173 genau den brauch ich :-)) DAAAANKE 
<moritz_89> dann wünsche ich mal noch nen schönen abend jungs bb
<danners> bitte immer erst da nach gucken wenn du software brauchst
<moritz_89> kk
<moritz_89> bb
<approach> Ich habe in Apache einen Virtualhost erstellt, dazu möchte in meiner User Struktur ein Ordner erstellt ~/work , wenn ich die local url aufrufe sagt er: das er keine berechtigung hat, nun arbeitet apache mit www-data benutzer und ich logischer  weise mit meinem
<approach> wie macht man es richtig damit beide harmonieren können
<sash_> approach: Entweder www-data Zugriff zu deinem ~ geben, oder den Ordner woanders hinlegen, damit der da dran kommt.
<approach> sash_, wie gebe ich den www-data Zugriff?
<sash_> Das ist eigentlich die blödere Variante, wie ich finde.
<approach> ja aber wenn ich mit eclipse usw. Arbeiten möchte, und die Daten im Backup integrieren möchte ?
<sash_> Schöner finde ich sowas: Verzeichnis im /home machen: sudo mkdir /home/servershare; Besitzerrechte einstellen: sudo chown deinusername:www-data /home/servershare; rechte setzen: sudo chmod 770 /home/servershare
<sash_> Und dann ne Verknüpfung in dein ~ legen. Weil du ansonsten die Rechte deines Home-Ordners anpassen müsstest und ich find das doof. Kannste natürlich auch machen. Z.B. www-data in die Gruppe "deinusername" packen und dann die Rechte deines ~ auf 770 setzen.
<sash_> Ist für ein Single-User-System mit Sicherheit kein Problem
<approach> sash_, meine homeuser verzeichnis ist verschlüsselt :-)
<sash_> Ja, aber entschlüsselt, während der Rechner läuft, oder? Oder kann man als anderer User nicht in dein /home gucken, während du eingeloggt bist?
<approach> heh, okay stimmt schon
<approach> sash_, /home/approach/work/app/ wenn ich die app rechte anpasse müsst es doch gehen oder?
<sash_> Nope, der muss den ganzen Weg durchkommen.
<approach> Wieso das den? Er greift letzt-endlich nur auf den app ordner
<sash_> Aber er muss ja reingehen können in den Ordner.
<sash_> zum testen für dich: mkdir -p /tmp/a/b; chmod 777 /tmp/a/b; chmod 000 /tmp/a; cd /tmp/a/b
<approach> sash_, merke gerade das ich eine erhebliche Wissenlücke habe
<approach> sash_, wie wäre es wenn ich im home verzeichnis nen symlink erstelle zu /var/www und gebe mir super rechte?
<approach> sash_, mir gehts auch darum das ich alles ausführen öffnen kann :-/
<sash_> approach: Was spricht gegen meine Idee mit /home/servershare?
<approach> noch ein zusätzlichen dummy user, linux hat doch son tolles rechtesystem
<sash_> Ja, dann pack deinen User mit in die Gruppe www-data, das geht auch
<sash_> Dann kannst du auch in /var/www/ schreiben usw.
<sash_> Hab grad nur nicht im Kopf, wie man sicherstellt, welche Rechte die dort erstellten Dateien dann haben.
<dAnjou> approach: nutzer sind teil dieses rechtesystems
<dAnjou> und was is mit mod_userdir?
<dAnjou> und was is das überhaupt für ne sache, die da laufen soll?
<sash_> mod_userdir ist doch einfach das Gleiche und hat die selben Beschränkungen im FS?
<dAnjou> sash_: man frickelt aber nich
<dAnjou> übrigens heißt das zauberwort wohl umask
<dAnjou> oder sticky bit
<Mundus> Guten Abend
<Mundus> Ich habe auf meinem PC WIndows XP und Ubuntu, leider knn ich bei Ubuntu nicht installieren und Updaten.
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<Mundus> Es erscheint immer die Fehlermeldung kein Speicherplatz, es sind aber div. GB frei
<Mundus> Mag an den Rechten liegen....
<bekks> Nein. Es liegt an fehlendem Speicherplatz.
<Mundus> ?
<bekks> Kopier bitte die Ausgabe von "df -h" (in einem Terminal) in einen Pastebin-Service.
<Mundus> Das dauert, ich muss das Sysem neu starten und über I-Phone Chatten, da der noch nicht läuft.... Bis gleich...
<Mundus-Test> ich kann auf Ubuntu derzeit keinen Webbrowser öffnen...
<bekks> !pastebinit > Mundus-Test 
<kubine> Mundus-Test: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<bekks> Wieviele Zeilen hat denn die Ausgabe von df -h bei Dir?
<Mundus-Test> eine
<bekks> Dann zeig die mal hier.
<Mundus-Test> "/dev/loop/" 4,5G 4,5G 0 100%
<bekks> Das ist eine LiveCD, oder?
<Mundus-Test> nein, ich sitze an meinem alten Laptop und habe das System schon länger auf der platte (keine CD) im Laufwerk
<koegs> ist das wubi?
<Mundus-Test> nein, ich wähle im grub Ubuntu aus.
<bekks> Bist du sicher dass das Greub ist und nicht der Windows Bootloader?
<koegs> und ganz offensichtlich ist kein platz mehr frei
<Mundus-Test> nein, nicht sicher, es scheinen zwei Bootloader zu arbeiten...
<bekks> Wie hast du denn Ubuntu damals installiert? In Windows heruntergeladen und dann per Doppelklick das Setup aufgerufen?
<Mundus-Test> In dem von Linux fenitzten bereich nocht, das würde ich gerne ändern.
<Rochvellon> also für mich hört es sich nach wubi an.
<Mundus-Test> @bekks: das kann gut sein
<bekks> Mundus-Test: Dann ist es Wubi.
<bekks> Und wie man sieht hast du keinen Plattenplatz mehr.
<Mundus-Test> was kann ich jetzt machen?
<Rochvellon> Mundus-Test> unter windows das dateisystem ausmisten
<Mundus-Test> das system ist leer, zumindest die Dten partition
<Mundus-Test> die platte hat noch min 20gb frei
<bekks> Das Containerfile ist voll. Ende im Gelände.
<Mundus-Test> also wie kriege ich das System voll lauffähig?
<moritz_89> Hi Leute
<moritz_89> Folgendes Problem. nvidiatreiber installiert, seitdem geht die 3D-Beschleunigung bzw der 3D-Modus nichtmehr
<daswort> welchen treiber? moritz_89 
<moritz_89> version-173
<moritz_89> über die ppa installiert und dann manuell in die xorg.conf eingetragen
<daswort> Welche PPA und warum?
<moritz_89> na übers softwarecenter halt und weil kein treiber über die systemeinstellungen angeboten wurde
<bekks> Welche Grafikkarte hast Du denn?
<daswort> PPAs muss man schon manuell hinzufügen…
<moritz_89> Nvidia GeForce GT540M
<bekks> Warum benutzt du dann einen so alten Treiber?
<moritz_89> Ka wo bekomm ich denn nen aktuellen her? mir wurde heute mittag hier gesagt ich soll den laden
<bekks> moritz_89: Das wurde Dir nicht gesagt. Du hast gefragt wie man eine .run für einen Nvidiatreiber installiert.
<moritz_89> und dann wurde mir gesagt ich soll lieber den treiber aus dem softwarecenter installieren
<bekks> Ja, aber von einem -173 war nie die Rede.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<moritz_89> Precise
<bekks> moritz_89: Ich würde nvidia-current nutzen.
<moritz_89> bekks: auch ausm softwarecenter? also alten runterschmeißen und den drauf?
<moritz_89> Binärer NVidia-Treiber für X.Org (»current«[dt.: aktueller]-Treiber)?
<Mundus> So, es war ein WUbi-Installation, die ich gerade deinstalliert habe. Da ich mein Versuch mit Linux nicht beenden möchte nun die Frage wie und welches ubuntu installiere ich am besten?
<Mundus> Achso ich habe einen m1500Intel Pentium Prozessor 12.10 scheidet aus, oder?
<bekks> Mundus: Meinst du einen E1500 Celeron?
<Mundus> Laut meinen Unterlagen ein Pentium M 1500 Mhz
<bekks> Dann muss der SO alt sein, dass der nicht mehr auf ark.intel.com gelistet ist.
<Mundus> Das kann gut sein, ich suche gerade im Internet das Produkt ;)
<koegs> das wird noch ein dothan kern sein: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Pentium_M
<kubine> Title: Intel Pentium M – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<koegs> also wahrscheinlich nix mit PAE-Kernel
<koegs> bzw nur vielleicht
<koegs> Mundus: ich empfehle dir Lubuntu non-PAE zu installieren
<Mundus> So, dies ist der Rechner Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M7400
<bekks> Mundus: Was ist die CPU? :)
<bekks> Mundus: Das Teil hier?: http://ark.intel.com/products/27577/Intel-Pentium-M-Processor-1_60-GHz-1M-Cache-400-MHz-FSB?q=pentium%20m
<kubine> Title: ARK | Intel Pentium M Processor 1.60 GHz, 1M Cache, 400 MHz FSB (at ark.intel.com)
<Mundus> Im Geräte Manager steht das, was ich oben geschrieben habe (ob der es tatsächlich ist, verm. schon)
<koegs> Mundus: genaueres kannst du mit CPU-Z unter Windows herausfinden, aber ich bleibe dabei, bekks, er braucht was ohne PAE
<bekks> koegs: Japp, bei der CPU bin ich ganz bei Dir :)
<Mundus> also Lubuntu Non-par runterladen? 
<Mundus> pae
<Mundus> so cpu-z sagt 1500 mhz und 400 FSb, also: http://ark.intel.com/de/products/27576/Intel-Pentium-M-Processor-1_50-GHz-1M-Cache-400-MHz-FSB
<kubine> Title: ARK | Intel Pentium M Processor 1.50 GHz, 1M Cache, 400 MHz FSB (at ark.intel.com)
<moritz_89> so bin wieder da. Current installiert, 3d immernoch nix
<Mundus> Habe ich eine Chance Lubuntu ohne brennen auf cd (und ohne usb) also direkt von Windows zu inastalleren?
<apollo13> theoretisch ja
<apollo13> wobei, nö geht solangs nen netzwerk hast, pxe einrichten
<musca> da gab's mal Wubi
<k1l_> bitte nicht wubi
<musca> das wollt ich hören, danke
<Mundus> ok, dann also brennen.
<k1l_> pxe booten sollte die meiste neue hardware schon können
<apollo13> worst case: virtual-box und ne raw partition durchreichen ;)
<apollo13> aber da sollte man dann wissen was man tut
<Mundus> Ok, da ich zur Zeit wenig Lust habe mich mit der PXE konfiguration in meinem Amilo auseinanderzustzen werde ich Lunilo brennen und dann installieren
<Mundus> Warum brauche ich eigentlich non-pae Kernel; theoretisch kann die CPU das doch, oder?
<apollo13> kopf -> wand
<apollo13> weißt du was pae ist?
<Mundus> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<kubine> Title: Physical Address Extension – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<apollo13> ich weiß was pae ist, du brauchst mir nicht wikipedia verlinken ;)
<apollo13> die frage ist __ob__ du es weißt, denn wenn die antwort darauf ja ist erübrigt sich deine frage
<apollo13> und wenn du es nicht weißt: geh einfach davon aus dass das system das richtige macht ;)
<Mundus> Nicht ganz, selbst wenn ich pae nicht brauche weiß ich nicht warum ich non-pae installieren soll, da ich die unterschiede im Kernel nicht kenne
<Mundus> Also auf was verzichte ich noch bei non-pae
<apollo13> auf pae
<apollo13> und es gibt kein non-pae
<apollo13> es gibt nur normalen kernel und kernel mit pae :þ
<musca> der 10 Jahre alte Amilo wird ja wohl keine 4GB RAM haben
 * apollo13 hat keine ahnung was amilo ist
<musca> die Consumer-Produkte von Fujitsu-Siemens hießen so
<apollo13> ach die toten dinger
<musca> genau
<Mundus> Nein, wie gesagt es ging mir darum, auf was ich bei dem normalen Kernel (wie ich gerade lernte) noch verzichte... Das hat apollo13 beantwortet...
<skorpio> hi, was kann ich dagegen tuen?
<skorpio> error while loading shared libraries: libavformat.so.52: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<skorpio> benutze xubuntu 12.04
<apollo13> libavformat installieren
<skorpio> apollo13: habe ich: '-dev' und '-53'
<skorpio> evtl in den extras?
<apollo13> -53 != -52
<skorpio> kann ich das paralel installieren?
<apollo13> probiers, wenn nicht schreit apt eh
<skorpio> Package libavformat52 has no available version, but exists in the database.
<apollo13> tja dann solltest wohl dein programm gegen die 53er version neu kompilieren
<skorpio> und wenn ich nicht weiss wie das geht?
<skorpio> kann ich das packet nicht nachinstallieren?
<apollo13> eher nicht 
<apollo13> also händisch ja, aber da mussts dann wahrscheinlich auch erst selber kompilieren
<skorpio> geht das?
<skorpio> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/lucid/i386/libavformat52/download
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Paket-Download-Auswahl -- libavformat52_0.5.9-0ubuntu0.10.04.3_i386.deb (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> das geht auf nem 12.04 ziemlich sicher nicht
<skorpio> habe jetzt xubuntu-restricted-extras (multiverse) installiert
<skorpio> braucht das nen neustart?
<daswort> skorpio: nein
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-05
<ben1u> moin, was bedeutet in der man von shasum die Angabe von "--algorithm 512256"? Wo ist da der Unterschied zu nur 512?
<ben1u> Wird bei 512256 in Kombination mit 512 und 256 eine Checksumme erzeugt oder wie soll man das verstehen?
<ben1u> Oder wenn man "shasum --algorithm 512256 Datei1 Datei2 Datei2 -c checksummen.txt" angibt, dann prüft er sowohl die 512er als auch 256er?
<bullgard4> ben1u: Hilft Dir http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shasum weiter?
<kubine> Title: sha1sum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<ben1u> nein, hilft mir nicht, weil da auch nicht steht was die Option "--algorithm 512256" bedeutet.
<sdx23> Die Option gibt es entsprechend Manpage nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> ben1u: doch, eigentlich stehts recht klar da. --algorithm 512256 bedeutet, dass der algotithmus SHA-512/256 verwendet wird, und du im dokument FIPS-180-4 nachlesen kannst was das mathematisch bedeutet.
<LetoThe2nd> ben1u: ergo: http://cryptome.org/0003/nist021111.htm
<kubine> Title: NIST RFC on FIPS 180-4 Secure Hash Standard (at cryptome.org)
<LetoThe2nd> fürs protokoll: nur deswegen cryptome, weils da kein pdf sit.
<LetoThe2nd> das pdf ist aber per google frei erhältlich.
<minizwergplanet> beim SHA-2 gibt es einen Algorithmus mit der Variante 512/256. Wäre schon seltsam wenn es etwas anderes bedeuten würde
<LetoThe2nd> aber nachdem das wohl ein klassisches mathe/RTFM-problem ist, betrachte ich es hier als erledigt.
<geser> ben1u: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SHA-2#Comparison_of_SHA_functions
<kubine> Title: SHA-2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<ben1u> danke euch. Wollte nur wissen, wie es genau funktioniert. Aber ich lese mal.
<Xanthin76> Wenn der Apache Webserver aus einem Kontaktformular eine E-Mail versenden soll, benutzt dieser dann das Standard E-Mail Programm auf dem ubuntu-server ???
<LetoThe2nd> unwahrscheinlich, eher den standard MTA ;)
<LetoThe2nd> (wenn einer da ist.)
<dAnjou> wie soll apache das alleine machen? o.O
<Xanthin76> Das ist meine Frage, ich habe verzweifelt an dem fehler des kontakformulars gesucht und bin mir sicher das es nicht an diesem liegen kann, da ich auch schon mehrere andere ausprobiert habe habe aber gestern eine fehlermeldung vom postfix gefunden jetzt war ja meine frage ob der postfix dafür verantwortlich ist wenn apache eine mail schicken will
<Xanthin76> postfix/error[3196]: 344FBC005B: to=, relay=none, delay=0.17, delays=0.11/0/0/0.06, dsn=5.0.0, status=bounced (refo-discount.de)
<dAnjou> nochmal: ich bezweifle äußerst stark, dass apache mails versendet
<dAnjou> sowas macht eigentlich die webanwendung
<Xanthin76> webanwendung ist gemeint der browser
<dAnjou> nee
<dAnjou> das is der client
<dAnjou> client <-> apache <-> webanwendung
<dAnjou> klärt mich auf, wenn man neuerdings direkt an apache requests schicken kann mit dem auftrag eine mail zu verschicken
<Xanthin76> danke für deinen versuch mir das zu erklären
<dAnjou> ja, wer will denn jetz die mail verschicken?
<Xanthin76> ich denke webanwendung und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe php ;-)
<dAnjou> aahh
<dAnjou> und wie is das konfiguriert?
<dAnjou> halt, ehrlich gesagt will ich's von php gar nich wissen
<dAnjou> aber andere vielleicht
 * dAnjou is raus
<Xanthin76> ;-) muss ich schauen aber da bin ich ja dann auch im falschen channel ;-)
<Xanthin76> dennoch danke jetzt weiß ich wo ich anfangen kann zu suchen ;-)
<Asysi> hi ubuntu-de
<Asysi> habe probl. mit partitionieren?
<dAnjou> !frag > Asysi 
<kubine> Asysi: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Asysi> danke kubine
<Asysi> habe mit fdisk partitionnen angekegt, aber beim Nautilus sei ich die net
<Asysi> und der zugrif ist zu langsam
<Asysi> sehe
<pog> kann man grub2 dazu bringen, die Kontrolle an eine andere Disk zu geben? (wo dann auch in Grub drauf ist, das dann aktiviert werden soll).
<dAnjou> Asysi: warum machste das nich mit der laufwerksverwaltung?
<LetoThe2nd> Asysi: fdisk partitioniert nur und formatiert nix.
<LetoThe2nd> Asysi: -> gparted oder ähnliches benutzen.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: vermutlich, google buzzword wäre chaining bootloader oder so.
<Darm0k> gottseidank habe ich unity vom desktop geworfen und nehme mate
<Asysi> dAnjou:<laufwerksverwaltung> --->? da steh ich auf'm schlauch?
<pog> ja, z.B. um Windows zu starten, vllt. kann man auch den ganzen HD betrachten, der dann booten soll. 
<Darm0k> unity erinnert mich an irgendwelche spielzeugcomputer von toys'r us in den 90ern
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: vielen dank für deine *konstruktive* meinung. hast du auch ne frage?
<Darm0k> ja
<Darm0k> aber die habe ich vor einem tag gestellt
<Darm0k> wie kann ich ein kernel modul für eine neuere version des kernels aktivieren, habe 3.5.22 und ein modul das ich mit 22 gebacken habe, das modul ist jetzt in /lib/modules/3.5.23-generic kopiert worden, reicht hier ein depmod -a um das modul für den kernel einzufügen?
<dAnjou> Asysi: ubuntu-version und desktopumgebung bitte
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: die frage hab ich gestern schon beantwortet. schön dass du auch zuhörtst.
<Asysi> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, unity
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: geht nicht, modul muss man neu backen.
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: grund: der kernel überprüft den versionsstring.
<dAnjou> Asysi: na dann mach mal die dash auf und fang an "laufwerk" zu tippen
<Darm0k> sicher geht das mit dem selben kernel
<Darm0k> es sind die selben main zweige, die 22 23 xyz sind nur ubuntu revisionen oder patches
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: klar, forceloading etc. ist auch ne super idee, so im allgemeinen.
<dAnjou> Asysi: da sollte ein tool auftauchen, mit dem du ganz bequem formatieren und partitionieren kannst
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: *NICHT*Ü
<Asysi> danke dAnjou
<Asysi> hab ich
<pog> die 12.04 laufen gut auf meinem rechner, abgesehen, dass der wlan chip nicht mehr erkannt wird, dafuer geht das suspend tiptop
<Darm0k> mann mach mal ein diff mit dem kernel 22 und 23, da siehst du nur einzelne patches die eingearbeitet wurden
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: vielen dank, ich weiss ziemlich gut wie der stable kernel prozess aussieht.
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: *fakt* der kernel überprüft den versionsstring, wenn es nicht explizit deaktivert wurde.
<dAnjou> Darm0k: nur so zur info. unity (oder irgendwas anderes) bashen ist extrem nervig und du machst dich damit sofort unbeliebt. überall, nich nur hier.
<Darm0k> kommt auf das modul an
<Darm0k> ich rede deutsch
<pog> natuerlich kann man 1000 Sachen chainloaden, nur einfach auf eine andere Disk... (muss man Millionen von Sites durchschauen).
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: CONFIG_MODVERSIONS, wenn du es im kernel source nachlesen möchtest.
<Darm0k> es sind proprietäre module 
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: sorry, aber das ist dein problem.
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: im ubuntu-kernel sind CONFIG_MODVERSION und CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL gesetzt.
<Darm0k> problem? unity war ein problem, unity weg, problem gelöst
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: ergo: neuer kernel, neuer build.
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: ich betrachte das thema damit als erledigt.
<Darm0k> wenn der source gleich ist ist es doch egal 
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: und kleine verwarnung: ich werde kein unity-bashing mehr tolerieren.
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: nein, es ist nicht gleich.
<Darm0k> dachte immer linux user sind so tolerant
<LetoThe2nd> Darm0k: meinung: ja. wiederholtes rumstänkern: nein.
<Darm0k> naja ich beziehe mich nur auf linux
<Darm0k> linus
<k1l> Darm0k: wenn dir unity eh nicht gefällt und du nur ranten willst und dir die antworten hier nicht gefallen zu deinem fummelkernel, dann fragst du wohl besser in ##linux
<Darm0k> ranten?
<Darm0k> ist das holländisch?
<Asysi> a
<Asysi> dAnjou: danke für den Tipp, probl. gelöst
<nevchen> sagtmal hat von euch jemand schon bei einem samsung die fixiereinheit getauscht?
<LetoThe2nd> nevchen: bestimmt irgendwer ... in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :P
<apollo13> Guest64778: nerv wen anderes, danke
<apollo13> oder beschaff dir nen nick so dass leute wissen wer du bist
<Guest64778> +apollo13: Erzähl das meinem Staub.
<apollo13> Guest64778: ein channel ist dafür da, dass hier gefragt wird und nicht um aus der liste wahllos leute mit pns zu nerven
<Guest64778> +apollo13: Ich wurde schon einma von jemand zusammen geschießen.
<Guest64778> Ich sollte zuerst nach einem Query zu fragen.
<Guest64778> Ihr wisst doch alle nicht was ihr sagt,
<apollo13> bye bye
<apollo13> och herjee
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: you fail, kann ich ignore eigentlich auf ne ip auch setzen?
<apollo13> ah mask, ja
<k1l> apollo13: jo mask geht wie bei ban
<BlackMage> was ist Qt Jambi?
<BlackMage> ohh, sry
<NTQ> Hi. Ich hab in meinem Thinkpad R61 zwei Mikrofoneingänge. Ein fest eingebautes internes und einen externen Eingang. Leider wird mir in den Audioeinstellungen nur das interne angezeigt, aber das externe ist praktischer für's Headset. ;) Wie kann ich das zweite erkennen/konfigurieren lassen?
<NTQ> Ich hab jetzt herausgefunden, dass ich im alsamixer einmal "Capture" und einmal "Capture 1" hab. Außerdem gibt's "Input Source" und "Input Source 1". Ersteres wird immer von Pulseaudio wieder auf das interne Mikro umgestellt.
<NTQ> Früher hatte ich mal mit Ubuntu 10.04 bei Pulseaudio beide Mikros zur Auswahl, jetzt immer nur eine, was immer wieder auf's interne umgestellt wird.
<NTQ> hab jetzt pavucontrol installiert. damit geht alles.
<NTQ> wieso ist das nicht standard? :)
<Guest27531> Hallo ,suche HIlfe beim Ton
<Guest27531> vorweg das Problem ist bei ubuntu und Kubuntu exakt gleich
<Guest27531> Hallo, ich hab n Problem mit meinem SOund. WEnn ich per LIVE CD (Kubuntu 12.04) starte dann hab ich sound. Mit der 12.10 hab ich  keinen Sound weder installiert noch Live ( jetzt hab ich aber die 12.10 installiert und bekomme beim Kmixer nur die Info "DUMMY Sound" wobei ich bei ALsamixer die INtel HDA Karte sehr wohl sehe und "auswählen" kann aber diese wird nicht übernommen. Habe alle WIki INfo dazu schon durch und komm nich
<Guest27531> Kann mir hier bitte einer weiterhelfen?
<Guest27531> gibts hier eine Problemlösung die ich im terminal vornehmen kann?=
<LetoThe2nd> Guest27531: keine hektik ;)
<Guest27531> bzw. gibts ne möglichkeit den Tonkanal zwingend auf meine Intel HDA zu legen?
<dAnjou> Guest27531: das terminal ist kein allheilmittel ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Guest27531: wir habens alle gelesen, wenns wer weiss wird er schon was sagen.
<Guest27531> ooooo kee :) ich bin ganz ruhig
<Guest27531> Leto= auf serbisch "Sommer"
<nevchen> nabend
<Guest27531> grias di
<nevchen> ich hab ein prob mit dem epson dx4400 , ich würde den gerne als ersatzscanner anschließen, da mein anderer kaputt ist, er wird auch unter lsusb angezeigt, jetzt hab ich iscan-data und iscan von der epson seite runtergeladen und installiert, aber bekomme keinen zugriff: entweder iscan/xsane frieren ein oder sie zeigen : Fehler beim Öffnen des Geräts epkowa:usb:004:002 Ungültiges Argument, alternativ: Gerät besetzt , hat jemand ei
<nevchen> ne idee?
<ppq> Guest27531: du kannst in der datei /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf folgende neue zeile hinzufügen, damit die hda-intel immer als erste soundkarte erkannt wird: options snd_hda_intel index=0
<dadrc> nevchen, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/epson-stylus-dx4400-scannen/ hat ein paar Ideen, schon gesehen, den Thread?
<kubine> Title: Epson Stylus DX4400 -> Scannen??? › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest27531> ppg kannst du mir Linuxpfuscher sagen wie ich das praktisch mache?
<pog> nevchen: was zeigt sudo scanimage -L 
<Guest27531> wie öffne ich das schreibberechtigt?
<ppq> Guest27531: mit q, bitte :) mit "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf" öffnest du die datei im editor im terminal.
<pog> ich hab auch mal ein epsonscanner (sX400) installiert...
<ppq> Guest27531: dann nach ganz unten gehen, eine neue zeile beginnen und folgendes reinkopieren:   options snd_hda_intel index=0
<ppq> Guest27531: dann mit STRG+O abspeichern und mit STRG+X schließen
<Guest27531> mit meinem SX430W hab ich leider nur Ärger  mal geht er mal nicht seit den letzten Updates (weiß Gott an was das liegt)
<ppq> das sind dann auch schon die wichtigsten nano-basics
<Guest27531> ppq danke ich versuchs gleich
<pog> ein problem jedenfalls war, dass er auf dem falschen Device (in meinem FAll, der Webcan) war.
<Guest27531> ist das ein O oder eine NUll?
<ppq> Guest27531: das ist eine null
<Guest27531> merci,hvala
<ppq> Guest27531: einfach markieren, dann kannst du in nano per druck auf das mausrad den text einfügen
<pog> nach der installation von iscan, kam dann allerdings das korrekte.
<Guest27531> ppq wo soll ich das einfügen , ganz unten ans Ende des Textes?
<ppq> Guest27531: ja. mit den pfeiltasten ganz unter gehen, dann dort einfügen, in einer neuen zeile. wie gesagt :)
<ppq> *runter
<Guest27531> Also auch auf die Gefahr hin dass ich nerve aber wenn ich STRG+0 schreibe passiert nix außer dass sich ne Null ins Textfeld schreibt
<Guest27531> ppq :) wie gesagt ... ich lerne echt von null auf
<dadrc> Nein, das ist ein großes o
<dadrc> also, ein O
<nevchen> ich bin ja auch ein dödel , hab ein paket vom iscan vergessen :( problem solved thx!!
<Guest27531> ok, dankeschön
<ppq> Guest27531: achsoo, jetzt verstehe ich. nein, das sollte wirklich ein O wie in oooh sein.
<ppq> Guest27531: ich dachte, du meintest das hinter index=
<Guest27531> :D
<Guest27531> achsooooo ne passt jetzt hats geklappt
<Guest27531> ich werde neu starten und dann sehen wir weiter. hoffentlich nicht bis gleich ;)
<Guest27531> Vielen Dank soweit.
<ppq> np
<pog> wenn heute in chrome meine Schlagworte oben eingeben, sucht google nicht mehr direkt.... ich hoffe, das bekommt man wieder hin.
<dadrc> nein. niemals. *wahahah*
<pog> google leitet immer auf http://www.google.ch/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ix=sea&ie=UTF-8&ion=1
<kubine> Title: Google (at www.google.ch)
<pog> uebernimmt aber nicht mehr die Schlagworte in chrome. 
<dAnjou> pog: is das ne frage nach support an *uns*
<pog> eigentlich schon. nimmt mich wunder, ob das nur bei mir nicht mehr geht.
<intelhdaProblem> so sorry ppq ich bin wieder da ohne Ton
<pog> muss weg
<intelhdaProblem> leider
<intelhdaProblem> und wunder was alsamixer geht auch nichtmehr (das ist neu) 
<dadrc> pog, also mein chromium funktioniert.
<intelhdaProblem> also das 12.10 macht dauernd Zicken.... mmhh ich glaub da bleibt nur der weg zum 12.04 
<ppq> intelhdaProblem: dann weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter, sorry. ja, ich würde auch 12.04 nehmen
<intelhdaProblem> OK, danke dir soweit
<panis> nabend
<panis> Ich hab da ma 'n apt-Problem wo ich nicht hinter komm. Ich habe insync-ppa hinzugefügt mit sudo add-apt-repository ppa:trebelnik-stefina/insync. Dann sudo apt-get update. Dann sudo apt-get install insync-beta-ubuntu. Nix gefunden. In den Quellen geguckt - Eintrag ist da. sudo apt-get update | grep insync bringt keine Ergebnisse. Wo hab ich geschlafen?
<k1l> das wird bei einem update nicht extra benannt
<dadrc> In der Liste von apt-get update steht der exakte ppa-Name nicht drin
<dadrc> Sind in dem ppa denn passende Pakete für dein Ubuntu?
<k1l> panis: das hat nur nen raring client
<dadrc> Also wohl nicht.
<panis> dadrc: quantal yup
<dadrc> Zack, Problem gefunden.
<k1l> panis: siehe: https://launchpad.net/~trebelnik-stefina/+archive/insync  ich würde etwas umsichtiger mit dem einbinden von ppas vorgehen. das kann mal schick das ganze system zermöbeln
<kubine> Title: Insync : gogo (at launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Was macht ein tor-browser in 'nem ppa für insync? o0
<panis> das hab ich mich auch grad gefragt
<k1l> ach stimmt, das ist ja nichtmal der insiync client. also ist das mal noch mehr fail
<panis> und ich habe das Problem ehrlich gesagt immernoch nicht verstanden
<dadrc> panis, jedenfalls: Das ppa ist Müll. Da ist kein insync drin, weg damit.
<panis> k
<panis> aber es gab auch mal 'nen Webupd8 Artikel - also muß es irgendwo 'ne ppa geben. - Isch google
<dadrc> webupd8... naja.
<dadrc> https://www.insynchq.com/linux ←
<kubine> Title: Insync - Google Docs / Drive for Linux (at www.insynchq.com)
<panis> doh!
<panis> zu viele Bäume
<jokrebel> Oh ne! Bitte kein webupd8
<panis> :)
<panis> insync funkt soweit - Ich dank Euch
<nevchen> bin auch weg bis demnächst
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-06
<franconian1> Hallo - kennt sich jemand von euch mit der Auswahl des Druckservers aus (12.04, "system-config-printer")?
<franconian1> Schade.... :-)  Schöne Nacht euch!
<swed1> Hallo, ich möchte automatisiert Dateien verschlüsseln und zwar so, dass mein Skript die Datei mit einem öffentlichen Key verschlüsselt und nur mit einem privaten Key geöffnet werden kann. Mit welchem Tool kann ich das umsetzen?
<daswort> gnupg, bzw. gpg als Befehl in der konsole. swed1 
<daswort> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GnuPG
<kubine> Title: GnuPG › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> swed1: Das Programm »seahorse« bietet dafür eine grafische Bedienoberfläche und ist deshalb für Dich wahrscheinlich leichter bedienbar.
<daswort> bullgard4: Es hieß doch Skript…
<bullgard4> Habe ich überlesen. 'tschuldigung!
<daswort> swed1: Und?
<Gromit> Moin moin.
<dadrc> hu
<daswort> hi Gromit 
<UbuntuFan> Ubuntu 10.04 ist das Problem wenn ich mich abmelde und dann wieder an melden geht die usb maus nicht ,nur wenn ich sie raus nehme und wieder rein stecke. Bei mehre benutzer abmelden bleibt der pc hängen und der bildschirm ist schwarz . weiss jemand was das sein kann 
<dadrc> UbuntuFan, das muss nicht unbedingt zusammenhängen. Hast du mal nach den Problemen mit der Maus in dmesg geguckt, ob was dazu drinsteht?
<Gromit> Es tut mir leid, ich war Montag schon mal mit einer Frage hier und bin dann rausgeflogen .-( Es geht darum, dass wir SuperMicro Maschinen mit Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (alle zwei Wochen aktualisiert) betreiben und diese Systeme zu spontanen Resets neigen. Betroffen sind E5 2609 und 2620 auf SandyBridge Architektur.
<Gromit> Interessanterweise kann man Last ausschließen. ,-( Ein Datenbankserver ist stabil und macht keine Mucken mit der selben Hardware.
<Gromit> zwei andere Datenbankserver resetten sich alle 6-8 Tage.
<Gromit> Dann haben wir drei als KVM-Wirte, deren Resettzyklus liegt bei 14-21 Tagen (mit ca. 30 KVM-Gästen).
<daswort> Gromit: Resetten heißt in dem Kontext was genau?
<Gromit> Die Server booten neu, es gibt aber indizien, dass er nicht sauber runter fährt.
<Gromit> Zumindest können wir sagen, dass die Server bootfest sind. 
<Gromit> ,-)
<UbuntuFan> <dadrc> dar steht nichts drin alles ok
<dadrc> Gromit, und die Logs geben nichts her nach so einem Reboot?
<Gromit> dadrc: nein, leider nicht. Mit "last" sieht man ein Reboot zu der Zeit eingetragen, wenn der Server neu bootete. Ich lasse über das netconsolen Modul im Kernel die dmesg Ausgabe per udp wegloggen, da ist auch nichts zu sehen.
<Gromit> Das verwunderliche ist, dass wir sechs Server haben, die diese Architektur haben. 
<Gromit> Fünf davon resetten sich im Zyklus von einer WOche (Datenbankservern) und drei Wochen (KVM Wirte). Die Server stehen aber alle in verschiedenen Schränken und Reihen im Serverraum. 
<Gromit> Der einzige Unterschied, der Server, der Stabil ist, hat kein eingerichtetes IPMI, der sich resettet, hat IPMI Konfiguriert.
<dadrc> Das klingt dann ja erstmal eher nach Hardware-Problemen. Hast du mal das IPMI ausgemacht auf einer der instabilen Kisten?
<Gromit> Die Sache mit IPMI ist mir gerade erst in den Sinn gekommen. Nein, hab ich demzufolge noch nicht gemacht.
<Gromit> Ich habe btw. auch schon versucht, über Google und Co was herauszubekommen. Aber das einzig ähnliche Problem, was ich fand betraf HP Proliant in einer Citrix-Cloud-Plattform Struktur und da war das Problem das ASR der Systeme (wohl).
<dadrc> Klingt plausibel, würd ich mal überprüfen. Wüsste nämlich spontan nichts, was Server regelmäßig runterfährt, ohne Logeinträge zu schreiben
<Gromit> Watchdog?
<Gromit> Haben wir aber disabled. ,-)
<Gromit> Kernelseitig.
<Gromit> Da hab ich mal Bootoptionen gefunden, die man bei Grub einbauen konnte. ,-)
<Gromit> Dann hatte ich auch das whoopsie in verdacht, aber der ist auch deinstalliert.
<Gromit> Es scheint so, als würde jemand in den Serverraum gehen und einfach den Knopf drücken.
<LetoThe2nd> putzfrau, staubsauger und so.
<Gromit> bzw. den Strom abzieht. Die Systeme sind aber redundant angebunden. Wenn Strom das Problem wäre, hätten wir im Serverraum massive Probleme, die sich aber nicht zeigen (Gott sei Dank ,-) ).
<dadrc> watchdog würd logeinträge schreiben
<duderino> sles gebootet mit init=/bin/bash - aber nun ist keine usb-tastatur mehr verfügbar ...hat jemand ne idee was dagegen zu tun ist? server hat kein ps2 mehr..
<LetoThe2nd> duderino: naja... sles != ubuntu...
<LetoThe2nd> duderino: ergo, vielleicht mal den suse-support bemühen ;)
<Gromit> dadrc: genau. Und es gibt rein gar nicht. Wir sind leider auch erst letzte Woche auf die Idee gekommen, einen Portserver zu nehmen und über serielle Konsole wegloggen zu können. Vielleicht kommt dann was mit, was es per Syslogger nicht mehr auf die Platte schafft.
<dadrc> Gromit, ich hoffe ja nur, dass das nicht an IPMI liegt, ich hab hier auch ein paar Supermicro-Boards...
<duderino> jojo, schon gemerkt LetoThe2nd ... ist sicherlich bei ubuntu genau das gleiche - trotzdem danke
<Gromit> dadrc: ich finde die Idee auch nicht so prickelnd. .-( 
<Gromit> dadrc: der Knüller ist, der E5 2603 ist bomben Stabil, Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS.
<dadrc> Gromit, mit oder ohne IPMI?
<Gromit> dadrc: der E5 2609 rebootet auch mit dem Backports Kernel aus 12.10 (3.5.X).
<Gromit> dadrc: mit IPMI
<dadrc> Gromit, du hast aber nicht automatische Reboots nach unattended-upgrades an, oder?
<dadrc> Ansonsten würd mir nur noch einfallen, mal mcelog zu installieren und zu hoffen, dass der eventuell was findet
<Gromit> dadrc: da sagst Du was.
<Gromit> moment
<Gromit> ~# dpkg -l | grep unattended-upgrades
<Gromit> ~#
<Gromit> Ich glaube nicht.... 
<Gromit> dadrc: ich muss gestehen, ich bin ein debian-Anwender, die Tools in Ubuntu für Maintainance sind mir eher unbekannt. Aber ich glaube, dass diese Upgrade-Tools nicht installiert/eingerichtet sind.
<dadrc> Wenn das Paket nicht installiert ist, ...
<dadrc> Ansonsten, die Einstellung dafür ist in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<dadrc> Sollte es aber eigentlich nicht geben bei dir
<Gromit> dadrc: da hab ich wieder was gelernt. Und nein, ist nicht installiert ... ich checke eben die anderen Server unter meinen Fittichen... moment. ,-)
<Gromit> Nein, ist nicht installiert, auf keinem der Server.
<blubberdi> Hi, benutzt hier jemand sipgate.de erfolgreich mit mehreren Clients in einem Netzwerk? Ich habe jetzt schon verschiedene Software ausprobiert aber alle hatten irgendwelche Probleme.
<Gromit> dadrc:  Aber ich schaue mir mal MCElog an und danke für den Tipp. Ich denke, das werde ich installieren.
<Gromit> blubberdi: was sind denn "irgendwelche" Probleme?
<blubberdi> Gromit: Twinkle verliert die Verbindung ohne etwas zu sagen und ein wiederverbinden funktioniert erst nach einiger Zeit (10 min bis 2 Stunden). Ekiga laggt zu sehr. Bei Empathy kann ich nicht sehen ob ich angemeldet bin wenn das Programm nicht im Vordergrund ist. Ich habe dann noch einige andere ausprobiert die aber alle auch irgendwelche macken hatten die mir jetzt nicht mehr einfallen. 
<blubberdi> Ich möchte eigentlich gerade nur wissen ob das jemand schon erfolgreich hinbekommen hat mit Software XY und nicht die Probleme beheben.
<Gromit> blubberdi: ,-) Hast Du mal Skype probiert. Soweit ich mich erinnere kann man das auch als SIP-Client konfigurieren.
<blubberdi> Gromit: Leider kann man damit nur SIP Anrufe annehmen aber nicht raustelefonieren. Soweit ich das richtig gesehen habe.
<blubberdi> Ich habe halt schon einige Stunden damit verbraten die verschiedenen Clients zu testen und nachdem einer funktioniert hat habe ich es auf dem zweiten Rechner installiert und hatte da dann plötzlich Probleme.
<Gromit> blubberdi: ok, dann bin ich hier mit dem Latein schon am Ende... mein SIP-Client ist eine Fritzbox und die ist bei meinem Provider eingeloggt. Mit sipgate habe ich es noch nicht probiert. Nach dem, was Du beschreibst, würd ich vielleicht mal die Firewall überprüfen.
<Gromit> dadrc: danke erstmal für die Ideen ... ich richte mir mal mcelog ein und warte auf den nächsten Resett.
<Gromit> ,-)
<dadrc> Viel Erfolg :)
<Gromit> dadrc: ich werde berichten. ,-) Danke! 
<andi> Moin
<andi> Ich hab hier eine NVIDIA Grafikkarte, die auch einen integrierten Soundchip hat. Der Soundchip wird erkannt, im alsamixer sehe ich allerdings nur 4 spdif Kanäle ohne Regler. Hören tu ich natürlich nichts. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Ding etwas gesprächiger machen kann?
<vlt> Hallo. Wie aktiviere ich ctrl+alt+l, wenn ich im Tryout-Modus vom Install-ISO arbeite?
<ubuntu12> Hey, es gab da mal ein Befehl, mit dem kann man z.B Dateien öffnen, ohne dass man weiß welches programm dafür gebraucht wird. - wie heißt der nochmal?
<ubuntu12> z.B : blabla "http://www.google.de"
<ubuntu12> Dann hat sich google mit dem Standardbrowser geöffnet
<ubuntu12> oder: blabla "/home/hans/Musik" - dann hat sich der Ordner Musik geöffnet
<LetoThe2nd> klingt nach xdgopen oder so
<ubuntu12> Ja das wars
<ubuntu12> Aber wieso ist das bei precise nichtmehr dabei
<ubuntu12> und scheinbar auch nicht in den quellen
<rhagu> hi ich habe gerade von einer ubuntu live cd gebootet und würde gerne alle daten meiner windows installation (ntfs) auf ein anderes laufwerk kopieren (auch ntfs) ohne eine datei zu vergessen. beide sind auf /media/* gemountet. Folgender Befehl sollte doch funktionieren, oder? rsync -an /media/Windows /media/Backupplatte
<matzexh> hallo, ich wollte von meinem ubuntu 12.10, welches ein verschlüsseltes lvm hat das passwort zur entschlüsselung ändern, "sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sda*" sagt: Gerät /dev/sda4 ist kein gültiges LUKS-Gerät. egal mit welchem sda* ich das probiere.
<andi> matzexh: Sicher, dass dein Cryptcontainer nicht innerhalb des LVM liegt?
<matzexh> andi, und dann würde ich da wie vorgehen?
<matzexh> andi, also ich hatte das damals mit der alternate install cd installiert.
<andi> matzexh: Dann heißt dein Device nicht /dev/sdXY, sondern ist als Symlink in /dev/mapper angelegt.
<matzexh> andi, danke, du hast recht!
<freshmint> hi, ich möchte mein tastaturlayout ändern und zwar soll die ',' Taste des Numblocks zur '.' Taste werden - wie stelle ich das an. Ansonsten will ich das Deutsche Standard Keyboard beibehalten
<apollo13> freshmint: paste mal bitte lsb_release -a nach paste.ubuntuusers.de
<freshmint> apollo13, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413307/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> dann sollte das gehen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap
<kubine> Title: Xmodmap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> giebt es ne vernünftige lösung mit bumblebie den laptop bildschirm und einen externen monitor zu nutzen?
<bullgard4> Blindie: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bumblebee hast Du gelesen?
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<Blindie> hab im buntu wiki geguckt und dort schtand das man entwederden laptop monitor oder den extenen bildschirm nutzen kann
<apollo13> Blindie: ich glaube nicht
<Blindie> unter multimonitorbetrieb http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<AlexMG> Hallo, habe versucht, das filesystem.squashfs über fetch=url zu beziehen, mit boot=casper scheint er die Einstellung zu ignorieren und mit boot=live erhalte ich einen kernel-panic. Muss ich noch was am kernel oder initrd der ubuntu-live-cd verändern, um fetch zu nutzen?
<rhagu> hi ich bin gerade auf ein kleines rsync problem gestoßen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616652/ Ich verwende 12.04 und würde gerne ein Backup erstellen, aber so lange rsync nicht ganz durchläuft bin ich mir da rel. unsicher
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Da hat dein Nutzer keine Rechte, auf die Dateien zuzugreifen
<rhagu> +dadrc deswegen ja sudo
<Gromit> So, ich bin dann mal weg ... ciao und danke für die Hilfe (erstmal).
<dadrc> hilft ja erstmal nichts, wenn da keine Leserecht drauf sind
<rhagu> +dadrc wie kann das sein? root hat doch zu allem Leserechte, oder?
<koegs> rhagu: das ist doch ne windows-partition oder? da kann sudo oder root auch nicht viel machen, wenn NTFS da was gegen hat
<rhagu> koegs aso, also hängts vom dateisystem ab?
<rhagu> Naja, gut dann  klappts bei den 3 Rezepten halt nicht, auch net so schlimm, alle anderen (also nicht genannten) Dateien sollten aber trotzdem kopiert sein, oder?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> wenn du rsync mit -avP aufrufst, zeigt er alle Dateien an, die kopiert werden
<rhagu> vielen dank
<Mundus1> Hi, ich richte gerade eine Virtuelle Machine für Ubuntu 12.10 ein.... Wie groß sollte der Arbeitsspeicher sein?
<koegs> ich würde mindestens 1024 MB empfehlen
<Mundus> Thx, da eine Farbskala dabei ist und er bei 1500MB noch grün ist, reize ich diesen aus und gehe nicht in den roten Bereich
<Mundus> Wie groß sollte die virtuelle Festplatte sein (max allokierbarer Speicher)? Reichen 8GB um alles vernünftig auszuprobieren?
<LetoThe2nd> Mundus: bedenke, dieser rote balken ist eine art schätzung wie lange diese vm wenn sie läuft den host nicht negativ beeinflusst. wenn du zwei vms startest, hat das ding quasi keine aussagekraft.
<LetoThe2nd> Mundus: was soll der geiz - tipp halt 80 oder 100G ein, ist ja völlig egal.
<LetoThe2nd> Mundus: wenn du's nicht brauchst wird auch nie verwendet, aber nachträglich grösser machen ist ne riesen fummeleo
<Mundus> @Leto: Danke für den Tipp in Sachen RAM, da ich die VM nur für Linux (und nur einmal) nutze, ist dere Balken doch hilfreich. Die 80 GB stehen jetzt drin ;)
<outcast> hi, wenn ich mit "./configure; make;make install" ein programm installiert habe, kann ich den sourceordner dann loeschen?
<AliceNine> hallo. hab eine frage  zu postfix. wenn der mailserver extern mails annehmen soll und zwar von prinzipiell jedem. muss dann mynetworks = 0.0.0.0/0 gesetzt sein?
<AliceNine> Ein offenes Relay soll ja nicht entstehen
<dadrc> outcast, theoretisch ja, aber dann ist auch das Makefile weg und du kannst es nicht mehr deinstallieren
<AliceNine> http://pastebin.com/gCg3Dff7 wenn ich mir hier eine mail von meinem gmail-account schicken will bekomme ich immer nur "relay access denied"
<kubine> Title: postfix - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<outcast> ok gut zu wissen, na ja sind nur irgendwelche ilbraries, die werden mich nicht stoeren, bis zum naechsten mal neuaufsetzen 
<koegs> outcast: das näcste mal einfach mit checkinstall arbeiten
<outcast> ok ich werd mal lesen, vielen dank aber 
<outcast> wow so was wie checkinstall habe ich immer gesucht
<outcast> dankeschoen
<rhagu> hallo, Ich habe windows 7 auf einer ssd mit ntfs am laufen und habe jetzt ubuntu 12.10 von der cd gebootet. Desweiteren ist eine 3 TB Western Digital Platte mit Advanced Format im System eingebaut. Mein Plan war die 3TB disk mit GPT und NTFS zu formatieren und dann die Daten der SSD mittels rsync auf die 3 TB Platte zu kopieren. Wenn ich mittels Ubuntu eine ntfs partition samt gpt partitionstabelle erzeuge, dann bringt windows beim s
<rhagu> sagt das Laufwerk müsste initialisiert werden (das partitionsschema wird also nicht erkannt) wenn ich die partition mit windows 7 anlege, dann kann ich sie mit Ubuntu 12.10 nicht öffnen/finden. GParted meldet als Fehler: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label.  Was kann ich jetzt noch tun?
<ppq> rhagu: das umziehen von der ssd auf die hdd solltest du besser unter windows machen. die ntfs-unterstützung durch ntfs-3g ist nicht das gelbe vom ei.
<rhagu> ppq, mein problem ist, dass ich ja jetzt evtl eine platte einrichte, die ich später mit ubuntu nicht mehr lesen kann, wenn ich sie mal ausbauen und wo anders dranhängen will
<ppq> rhagu: ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass windows die partition im protective mbr der GPT auf der wd-platte angelegt hat.
<rhagu> ppq dann würde doch das hier sinn ergeben, oder? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616951/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> rhagu: ja, das passt
<rhagu> +ppq ohne deinen einwand hätte ich das gar nicht weiter beachtet ^^ aber was kann ich damit jetzt anfangen?
<ppq> rhagu: mach erstmal die hdd platt, indem du sie von der ubuntu-live-cd aus nullst: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=10M count=1", das überschreibt zwar mehr als nur die partitionstabelle(n), aber das macht ja nix. danach: windows-cd einlegen, reperaturmodus, das automatische gedöns abbrechen, recovery console. dort dann mit diskpart gpt aufsetzen: list disk, dann select disk n (nummer einsetzen), dann clean, dann convert gpt, dann create partition pri
<ppq> mary size=xyz (angabe in MiB), dann format quick fs=ntfs label="hallo", dann assign letter="Q" (oder wasauchimmer)
<ppq> rhagu: das sollte dann eine valide, normale gpt sein, die windows lesen kann (schließlich hat es sie erstellt) und ubuntu auch.
<ppq> kannst das mit diskpart natürlich auch mit deinem installierten windows machen
<ppq> rhagu: achja, und sdx aus dem dd-befehl noch anpassen, vgl. fdisk -l (die gerätedateien können sich bei reboot vertauschen, unbedingt nochmal nachsehen)
<rhagu> +ppq diskpart ist cli?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> mit "diskpart" starten, dann o.g. befehle
<ppq> wenn du es aus dem installierten windows amchst, musst du den command prompt mit admin rechten starten
<ppq> (das mutiert ja immer mehr zum windows-support hier ;)
<Mundus> Ist die Geschwindigkeit von Ubuntu in einer VM deutlich langsamer als direkt auf dem System?
<ppq> Mundus: ja, insbesondere mit unity, da das eigentlich 3d-beschleunigende hardware braucht
<rhagu> +ppq ich raff das ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, warum das nicht out of the box funktioniert, man müsste meinen da könnten die sich auf eine Methode einigen, wie das GPT aufgespielt wird
<ppq> Mundus: für repräsentative erfahrungen kannst du mal Xubuntu oder Kubuntu testen, da ist das nicht zwingend voraussetzung
<ppq> rhagu: wie wege des windows sind unergründlich
<rhagu> also vielen dank ich probiers gleich aus
<Mundus> ok, reicht es dann nicht aus die xdfc (oder wie man das schreibt ;)) Benutzeroberfläche zu installieren?
<ppq> Mundus: xfce. ja, das geht natürlich auch
<ppq> Mundus: das paket heißt xubuntu-desktop
<ppq> rhagu: und pass mit den laufwerksnummern/-namen auf, wenn dir deine daten lieb sind ;)
<Mundus> ok, ich werde es nachher probieren, mache jetzt erst einmal schluss..... 
<rhagu> +ppq hat leider nichts gebracht
<rhagu> gleiches ergebnis, wie vorher
<LupusE> hi
<MisterX> nabend
<MisterX> ich schaff's bei meinem netbook nicht ins grub-auswahlmenü (möchte einen älteren kernel booten weil ich glaube dass der neuere probleme im netzwerk beschert)
<MisterX> die einstellungen ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grub_2/konfiguration#Bedeutung-der-Variablen ) müssten so gesetzt sein, dass ich eig. 10sek auswahlmenü bekomme – sehe aber keines.
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MisterX> hidden timeout ist deaktiviert, hidden_timeout_quiet steht auf false
<dadrc> MisterX, trotzdem mal Shift gedrückt gehalten nachm BIOS-Screen?
<MisterX> gedrückt, nicht gedrückt gehalten
<jokrebel> MisterX: Ist das ein Dualboot-System?
<MisterX> brauch ich da mehrere sekunden?
<MisterX> jokrebel: negativ
<dadrc> MisterX, ich drück normalerweise drauf, wenn der BIOS-Screen weg ist und halte die Taste, bis ich Grub sehe
<MisterX> dadrc: hm. okay.
<MisterX> war blöd. merkich selber…
<MisterX> danke…
<MisterX> okay.
<MisterX> ist es normal, dass wifi deaktiviert ist, wenn man ältere kernel lädt?
<sdx23> MisterX: Ehr nicht.
<apollo13> wenn der alte kernel die restricted treiber nicht hat ja
<MisterX> ich wüsste nicht, dass ich an den treibern was aktiv geändert hätte @apollo13
<MisterX> und das netzwerk auch mit den alten kernels funktioniert hat…
<apollo13> ja aber ein paar pakete muss man für jeden kernel extra installieren meine ich in erinnerung zu haben
<MisterX> und bei update sind die für den alten kernel nicht mehr nutzbar?
<p01nt3r> der cp befehl in meinem backup-script lässt immer genau einen ordner mittendrin aus. der befehl selber hat die syntax: "cd "/daten/daten/";cp -ru .[!.]* * "$backupPath/backup-daten/" 2>>/home/dirk/backup-logs/daten-err.log
<p01nt3r> in $backupPath steht: "/media/dirk/Backup"
<p01nt3r> kann sich jemand erklären, wieso der befehl nicht alles (neue) kopiert?
<p01nt3r> hmm habe gerade festgestellt, dass cp ordner nicht findet, wenn man deren namen ändert, nachdem man cp aufgerufen hat und es noch aktiv ist. vielleicht lag es daran...
<MisterX> okay, jemand ne idee bzgl. des wifi und der älteren kernel…?
<jokrebel_> MisterX: Was ist das _eigentliche_ Problem? Wär es nicht besser, da nach abhilfe zu suchen als danach, warum WLAN mit nem älteren Kernel nicht (mehr) tut?
<MisterX> jokrebel: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/aussetzer-im-wlan/
<MisterX> ich vermute, dass der aktuelle kernel probleme mit dem wlan hat/bereitet
<jokrebel_> MisterX: Ich würde da auch erstmal 802.11n und das 5 GHz-Band versuchsweise deaktivieren. Eventuell sogar auch mal von WPA2 auf WPA stellen. Grade die neueren WLAn-Standards mach schon mit macher Hard-/Software-Kombination probleme.
<MisterX> jokrebel_: es hat ungefähr 1 1/2 jahre problemlos funktioniert. warum jetzt eine änderung?
<jokrebel_> MisterX: Pff - dann lass es…
<MisterX> falsch formuliert. "warum auf einmal jetzt der fehler"?
<MisterX> also ich mein, ich such doch den fehler erst dort, wo ich was verändert habe
<jokrebel_> MisterX: Vielleicht weil bei neueren Protokollen auf beiden Seiten anfangs noch häftig nachgebessert wird?
<jokrebel_> …streiche: beiden …setze: vielen
<MisterX> *g*
<MisterX> ja, sinnvoller ;)
<xmfs> hallo
<xmfs> gibt es für unity einen eyes-indicator?
<jokrebel_> xmfs: Was genau soll das sein?
<jokrebel_> xmfs: Diese lustigen Augen, die dem Mauszeiger folgen?
<xmfs> gnome2 oder xfce haben auch ein eyes-applet
<xmfs> genau die
<jokrebel_> *räusper* also was gaaanz wichtiges…
<MisterX> *kicher*
<MisterX> naja, wenn man mehrere monitore hat und die maus sucht… ;)
<xmfs> die waren bei mir immer im panel :(
<xmfs> da heißt es wohl abwarten, bis sie "portiert" wurden..
<jokrebel_> xmfs: Wenns Dir tatsächlich ums "Mauszeiger finden" geht, gäbe es in den Einstellungen der Maus einen setzbaren Haken für "Position des Mauszeigers anzeigen, wenn die Strg-Taste gedrückt wird"
<MikatCan> kann mir hier jemand helfen den fehler in meiner HDparm config zu finden?
<MikatCan> Versuche damit 2 meiner 3 HDD (vorallem in den Nachtstunden) ab zu schalten.
<xmfs> jokrebel_: hauptsächlich erfüllen sie Deko-Zwecke
<LiquidDemocracy> Ich habe Probleme mit Ubuntu 12.1o auf dem Netbook Samsung NC10. Nach dem Booten bekomme ich die Meldung your graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly, you will need to configure these yourself. Was kann ich tun?
<jokrebel> LiquidDemocracy: Wie der Satz sagt: selber konfigurieren *duck*
<LiquidDemocracy> jokrebel? WIe? Könntest du mir helfen?
<jokrebel> LiquidDemocracy: Kaum; jedoch ohne genauere Hinterdrundinformationen (_komplette_ Fehlermeldung; Angaben zur Grafikkarte (vermutlich über "lspci" rauszufinden etc.) werden erstmal sogar Experten scheitern.
<jokrebel> LiquidDemocracy: Um es konkreter zu sagen: Genauere Beschreibung des Fehlers und er verwendeten Hardware liefert vermutlich bessere Ergebnisse und Antworten.
<LiquidDemocracy> jokrebel: lspci liefert Atom compatibel gaphics card
<jokrebel> oh - Atom…
<LiquidDemocracy> ja
<LiquidDemocracy> was tun?
<jokrebel> LiquidDemocracy: Sorry - Bei atom bin ich gleich zwei mal raus. Aber schilder möglichst viele Details Deines Systems - hier sind ja noch fast 200 Andere…
<ppq> LiquidDemocracy: die GMA 950 ist eine bekannte problemkarte. veruch es mal mit der bootoption i915.modeset=1
<ppq> LiquidDemocracy: dazu einfach im grub-bootmenü entsprechend der angezeigten anweisungen die boot-zeile editieren und die option am ende der zeile hinzufügen
<LiquidDemocracy> ppq hatte noch die Probleme mit dem Netbook. habe es nun 2 Jahre
<ppq> LiquidDemocracy: bei neuen ubuntuversionen kann es schonmal zu regressionen kommen.
<jokrebel> die? oder eher nie?
<ppq> LiquidDemocracy: ging es denn in 12.04 noch?
<LiquidDemocracy> Ja, auch in 12.10
<LiquidDemocracy> hatte noch nie ein Problem. Gse
<LiquidDemocracy> gestern auf einmal kam die Meldung zum ersten Mal beim Hochfahren.
<ppq> LiquidDemocracy: ah, okay. wäre gut gewesen, wenn du das gleich erwähnt hättest :)
<ppq> LiquidDemocracy: hast du einen grafiktreiber installiert?
<LiquidDemocracy> ah
<LiquidDemocracy> 0 bytes left
<LiquidDemocracy> df -h
<LiquidDemocracy> Könnte es daran liegen?
<ppq> hm, ok. da wäre ich nun nicht drauf gekommen. definitiv, ja.
<jokrebel> klar
<jokrebel> LiquidDemocracy: In dem Fall hätt ich gern…
<Mundus> HI, ich erhalte in meiner VM folgende Fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413327/
<kubine> Title: VM-Ubuntu › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel>  : LiquidDemocracy: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mundus> Verm. aufgrund meiner VM EInstellungen kann ich aber nicht den gesamten Text lesen.
<Mundus> Wie muss ich mich verhalten?
<jokrebel> Mundus: Vermutlich würde da F wie Fix stehen
<LiquidDemocracy> jokrebel, habe dateien gelöscht und rebootet
<LiquidDemocracy> nun geht es. vielen dank trotzdem für die hilfe
<koegs> Mundus: hast du angegeben, dass dein Heimat-Verzeichnis verschlüsselt werden soll? Und verschwindet die Meldung oder bleibt die und es geht nicht weiter?
<Mundus> Also Verschlüsselung habe ich nicht gewählt, die Meldung bleibt stehen! Wenn ich S drücke, geht es verm. weiter
<Ciko> hi leute 
<Ciko> habe probleme mit nvidia
<Mundus> Ich versuche jetzt in VM die Einstellungen für den Monitor zu optimieren. 
<Mundus> Kann ich S drücken, oder was soll ich machen?
<koegs> kannst du
<ppq> da stimmt was in der fstab/crypttab nicht
<koegs> ich hab die meldung auf "langsamen" system auch schon gesehen, aber normalerweise geht das von selber weg :D
<ppq> http://www.logilab.org/blogentry/29155
<kubine> Title: Enable and disable encrypted swap - Ubuntu (Logilab.org) (at www.logilab.org)
<ppq> anscheinend wird swap standardmäßig verschlüsselt :o
<koegs> ppq: wenn man sein home verdschlüsselt, dann ja
<Mundus> Mein System hier ist eigentlich nicht langsam, aber kann evtl. an der VM liegen.... Das home habe ich bewusst nicht verschlüsselt... So mit S drücken geht es weiter...
<Ciko> hey leute
<Ciko> hab probleme mit Nvidia-x-server: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Ciko> nach einem update ging die auflösung verloren (momentan alles ziemlich groß)
<Ciko> bitte um hilfe
<ppq> Ciko: wie genau hast du den nvidia-treiber installiert?
<Ciko> zuerst mal habe ich ubuntu 12.04 lts die treiber wurden automatisch installiert
<ppq> Ciko: mit "automatisch" meinst du den dialog "eingeschränkte treiber" (o.ä.)?
<Ciko> nach mehreren versuchen musste ich über ein live-cd die treiber neu installieren um alle wieder rückkängig zu machen
<Ciko> ja
<Ciko> habe das mit der Empfehlung genommen 
<ppq> Ciko: führ bitte mal "sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh" aus, entpack das ergebnis und zeig es uns in einem pastebin
<Ciko> aha
<Ciko> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Ciko> no
<Ciko> sorry der falsche text
<Ciko> nvidia-bug-report.sh will now collect information about your
<Ciko> system and create the file 'nvidia-bug-report.log.gz' in the current
<Ciko> directory.  It may take several seconds to run.  In some
<Ciko> cases, it may hang trying to capture data generated dynamically
<Ciko> by the Linux kernel and/or the NVIDIA kernel module.  While
<Ciko> the bug report log file will be incomplete if this happens, it
<Ciko> may still contain enough data to diagnose your problem.
<fbausch> !nopaste > Ciko 
<kubine> Ciko: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Ciko> sorry
<Mundus> Beim starten bewegen sich die Punkte unter Ubuntu, aber ansonsten passiert seit 10 Min. nichts. Ist das normal bei der Installation auf einer VM
<ppq> Ciko: den text meine ich nicht. öffne mal den dateimanager, geh in den ordner, in dem du den befehl ausgeführt hast (üblicherweise dein home) und öffne dann die datei 'nvidia-bug-report.log.gz' mit einem archivmanager. da ist eine textdatei drin, die einfach entpacken. dann gehst du auf bspw. http://paste.ubuntu.com und fügst dort den inhalt der textdatei ein, dann auf abschicken klicken und uns den resultierenden link geben.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> Ciko: und supportfragen bitte weiterhin nur hier im channel
<Mundus> Muss ich die Installation in der VM noch einmal von vorne durchführen?
<Ciko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1617925/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> Mundus: mit deinem Wissen würde ich das empfehlen und vielleicht diesmal nirgendwo irgendwas mit Verschlüsselung anklicken...
<ppq> Ciko: okay, das sieht so aus, als sei das modul nicht richtig gebaut worden. führ bitte mal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current" aus und pack die (komplette) ausgabe wieder in einen pastebin. am einfachsten mit pastebinit, dann sieht der befehl so aus: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current | pastebinit" - allerdings musst du vorher das paket pastebinit installieren
<Hootch> abend
<Ciko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1617958/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Mundus> Koegs...
<ppq> Ciko: okay, nun probier es nochmal
<Ciko> der gleiche befehl
<ppq> Ciko: nein, rebooten
<ppq> und sehen ob mit nvidia-settings nun alles klappt
<Ciko> ok bis gleich
<Hootch> ich suche einen lokalen e-mail server mit wenig bis zeroconfig, wird nur zum testen genutzt. ideen?
<bekks> Emailserver ohne Konfiguration gibt es nicht. :)
<Hootch> bekks und mit wenig?
<Ciko> nein es ist immer noch alles gleich
<Hootch> *grummel* also 2-x Stunden lesen ...
<Hootch> ist postfix als newbie eine gute wahl?
<Ciko> ppq, es ist alles gleich
<ppq> Ciko: dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter, sorry
<Ciko> im internet finde ich auch keine lösung auf eigene faust habe ich mein system 4 mal retten müssen
<Ciko> ich weiß auch nicht mehr weiter
<Ciko> kannst du mir sagen was überhaupt das problem ist
<k1l> ist das ne hybrid karte?
<Mundus> Ist das eine normale Meldung, oder wieso erscheint diese Meldung beim Installieren?
<Mundus> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413332/
<kubine> Title: Fehlermeldung › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1618036/   Ciko
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> Ciko: das erste mal, dass ich den sehe, ich suche gerade danach
<Fuchs> meh
<Fuchs> Ciko: mehr als 4 GB RAM aber 32 Bit system? 
<Fuchs> Ciko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/769846  in den Kommentaren weiter unten findest Du zwei Bootoptionen, die helfen sollten. Probier das mal aus, bitte
<kubine> Title: Bug #769846 “Can't Boot into natty after installing nvidia drive...” : Bugs : “nvidia-graphics-drivers” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Ciko> wie
<Fuchs> da lesen :) 
<Ciko> ich hab 3 gb ram
<Ciko> ein 32 bit system
<Fuchs> Ciko: komisch, dann sollte der Fehler theoretisch nicht auftreten, 
<Fuchs> Ciko: aber Du moechtest die beiden genannten Bootoptionen in den unteren Kommentaren trotzdem mal ausprobieren
<Fuchs> Ciko: kurze Version: der nvidia Treiber mag die Ein/Ausgabeaddresse nicht, die er zugewiesen bekommt, weil die auf einem 32 Bit System so nicht sein duerfte
<Fuchs> Ciko: deswegen wird der Treiber wieder entladen 
<Fuchs> Ciko: besagte Optionen ausprobieren, sollte wohl schon helfen
<Ciko> ok 
<Ciko> vesuche mal
<Ciko> Fuchs, es hat leider nichts gebracht
<Fuchs> Ciko: dann wuerde ich mal im nvidia Forum kurz anfragen oder es auf launchpad melden
<Ciko> trotzdem danke dir
<Tylopilus> Hey
<Tylopilus> Kann mir einer von euch verraten, wie ich unter 13.04 die Mausbeschläunigung deaktiviere ?
<dAnjou> Tylopilus: nich hier
<dAnjou> !+1 > Tylopilus 
<dAnjou> damn
<Tylopilus> dAnjou: wie nicht hier?
<dAnjou> Tylopilus: 13.04 is noch nicht released
<dAnjou> damit nicht hier supported
<dadrc> Gibt's da wenigstens schon 'ne Alpha von?
<Tylopilus> dadrc: gibt daily-builds die ziemlich stable sind
<dAnjou> !raring
<dAnjou> och komm schon, kubine, lass mich nich hängen
<dAnjou> Tylopilus: die sind garantiert alles andere als stable
<k1l> Tylopilus: #ubuntu-de+1 oder besser direkt den #ubuntu+1 channel für die nicht finalen versionen
<Tylopilus> mkay
<Tylopilus> danke
<Tylopilus> Gibt es irgendeinen Grund, warum man bei einer aktuellen CPU nicht die 64bit Version von Ubuntu installieren sollte?
<k1l> Tylopilus: nein
<franconian> Hallo! Wie kann ich das Paket "ptouch-driver" von Version 1.3-3 auf 1.3-0ubuntu1 downgraden?
<franconian> Es geht um Ubuntu 12.04...
<dadrc> wenn es noch in den paketquellen ist: apt-get install --reinstall ptouch-driver=1.3-0ubuntu1
<franconian> Danke, dadrc, das probier ich gleich!
<dadrc> sonst musste das Paket halt runterladen und mit dpkg installieren
<franconian> Hmmm... "wurde in den Paketquellen nicht gefunden2
<franconian> Ich kämpfe grade mit (oder gegen) einen Etikettendrucker.
<dadrc>  Scheint es für 12.04 nie gegeben zu haben
<franconian> dpkg klingt dann wieder kompliziert - hab ich noch nicht gemacht.
<franconian> Mein Problem ist folgendes: Der Drucker QL-560 läuft unter Ubuntu 10.04 mit dem Treiber QL-550 (aus dem Paket ptouch-driver) einwandfrei. Unter Ubuntu 12.04 gibt es heftige Probleme mit falscher Seitenhöhe. Bin nicht sicher, ob es am Treiber oder an cups liegt.
<k1l> 1.3-0ubuntu1 ist das 10.04 paket.
<franconian> Ja, genau, k1l
<k1l> für 12.04 gabs nur die 1.3-3er versionen
<franconian> Ich hab halt Angst, dass der Drucker nicht mehr richtig läuft, wenn ich im April auf 12.04 upgraden muss.
<franconian> Danke euch trotzdem für die Tipps! Ich werd mal versuchen, den Bug auf Anwendungsseite zu umschiffen...
<LupusE> tach
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-07
<Ciko> Fuchs, noch da
<Ciko> habe bezüglich meines problems mit nvidia etwas gefunden und wollte gerne wissen ob ich es ausprobieren soll
<BeaBB> Kann mir einer sagen wie ich es schaffe das wenn ich den laptopdeckel schließe sich der laptop in den suspent fährt?(wm: i3)
<franconian> Guten Morgen! Weiß jemand von euch, wie ich per Zeilenkommando einen Drucker rücksetzen kann?
<dAnjou> was auch immer ein zeilenkommando ist
<dAnjou> und wie auch immer man einen drucker (zu)rücksetzt
<franconian> dAnjou: Genau, das würde mich interessieren...
<dAnjou> franconian: sollte ausdrucken..äh..drücken, dass wahrscheinlich keiner gerafft hat, was du machen willst
<franconian> Schade. :-)  Wär praktisch gewesen, da der Druckertreiber, den ich verwende, zwar druckt, den Drucker dann aber in einem "wirren" Zustand hinterlässt.
<dAnjou> und nachts um 4 hast du ohnehin kaum chancen
<franconian> dAnjou: Hab halt gedacht, wenn angeblich 150 Leute im Kanals sind, könnten zwei oder drei wach sein. Aber eigentlich sollte ich ja selber im Bett liegen. Werd das jetzt auch versuchen...
<franconian> Schöne Nacht euch allen!
<Joschii> moins
<daswort> hi Joschii 
<RobBurkeOne> Hi. Weiß jemand, wie ich das Oxygen Theme in Firefox und Thunderbird wieder loswerde? Ich hab den Kubuntu-desktop mal ausprobiert, aber jetzt sehen beide in Unity nicht mehr aus wie vorher
<daswort> RobBurkeOne: kubuntu-firefox-installer oder so. Im Zweifelsfall deinstalliert das den FF, aber danach kannst du ihn ja neu installieren. Die Konfiguration in ~ bleibt ja erhalten.
<RobBurkeOne> daswort: aber ich will will die Konfiguration in diesen Detail ja loswerdne
<daswort> Versuchs mit dem hier genannten Paket: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/KDE_Integration
<kubine> Title: KDE Integration › Firefox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<RobBurkeOne> okay danke
<Claas1> Hallo zusammen, bin langsam am verzweifeln. Ich verwende ubuntu 10.04 ohne X11 und versuche Wlan einzurichten. Habe mich an das Wiki gehalten scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren. Er findet zwar den AP versucht sich auch mit ihm zu verbinden aber dann "Association request to the driver failed". Hat jemand eine idee was das Problem sein könnte?
<daswort> Kein Treiber installiert!?
<Claas1> wie prüfe ich das?
<Claas1> laut lspci verwendet er den treiber rt3090
<daswort> Schau mal hier: Claas1 http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=75621.10;wap2
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Unable to connect to wireless networks with USRobotics USR5416 PCI card (at www.pclinuxos.com)
<sentor> hi
<sentor> habe ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS als host system mit einem kvm hypervisor, guests sind debian systeme 
<sentor> technisch passt das alles aber die netzwerk latenz ist echt bescheiden 
<Claas1> daswort: unsupported driver "ndiswrapper"
<sentor> gibt es denn hier besondere einstellungen ?
<Claas1> unter gnome hatte vorher wlan funktioniert. nur jetzt wo ich das ganze ohne die Benutzeroberfläche starten will klappt es nicht mehr.
<daswort> Claas1: Welche Schritte hast du bisher gemacht?
<sentor> loggt man sich via ssh auf den guests ein, dauert es auch eine gefühlte ewigkeit, bis der prompt erscheint 
<Claas1> Habe die /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf editiert und den AP eingetragen. Dann dachte ich das ich was falsch gemacht habe und was ganze nochmal mit dem wpa_gui konfiguriert. war aber alles richtig 
<daswort> Claas1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/543816
<kubine> Title: Bug #543816 “Association request to the driver failed” : Bugs : “wpasupplicant” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Claas1> aber wie verbindet sich dann gnome?
<Claas1> wie gesagt ich starte den pc nur im text modus. Sonst ist alles wie im grafikmodus und dort klappt es ohne probleme ohne das man was zusätzlich installieren musste
<daswort> Dann zeig mal die Config → http://paste.ubuntuusers.de
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Claas1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413342/
<kubine> Title: wpa_sup › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<skorpio> hallo, wie kann ich alte programme aus dem 'oeffnen mit'-menue loeschen?
<skorpio> sie sind nicht in '/home/<user name>/.local/share/applications' zu finden
<skorpio> benutze 12.04
<exoon> immer wieder friert mein Terminalfenster ein (terminator). Scollen geht noch aber keine Eingaben werden angenommen. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das auslöse. Weiß darüber jemand was?
<koegs> exoon: mit terminator habe ich keine probleme, nutze ich schon ewig auf allen maschinen, hast du da gleichzeitig evtl. noc ein screen drin laufen?
<exoon> koegs, nein.
<koegs> hm, evtl. mal terminator aus einem anderen terminal starten und gucken ob dann was angezeigt wird
<exoon> gute Idee
<exoon> jetzt muss ich nur warten bis es nochmal passiert.
<dadrc> Müsste Ctrl-S sein
<dadrc> Normalerweise kommt man mit Ctrl-Q wieder raus
<RobBurkeOne> Gibt es schon Libreoffice 4 für Ubuntu in einen Repo?
<LetoThe2nd> wenn dann nur in nem quasi unsupporteten ppa.
<Moewe> hallo
<dadrc> PPA nicht, aber die LO-Leute selber haben immerhin ein deb gepackt
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: .. von welchem sehr direkt abgeraten wird: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice
<kubine> Title: LibreOffice - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Moewe> ich hab mal eine frage 
<Moewe> in der xorg.conf ist als grafiktreiber fglrx eingestellt
<Moewe> hab aber zurzeit nur den intel onboard chip
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd, naja. Die üblichen Gründe halt, die das direkte Installieren von debs sprechen.
<Moewe> kann ich da den treiber ändern?
<RobBurkeOne> Ja, hab ich gesehen. Ich würde auch lieber ein ppa nutzen. Aber es scheint, als wäre das wohl noch zu früh
<LetoThe2nd> RobBurkeOne: völlig richtig erkannt :)
<RobBurkeOne> Gibt es ein "Libreoffice Stable" ppa? Oder backports oder etwas in der Art, wo 4.0 bald drin sein wird?
<stevieh> btw. ich seh auf der LO Site keine debs zum Laden?
<dadrc> Moewe, wenn du kein außergewöhnliches Displaysetup hast, kannst du die xorg.conf auch einfach löschen und X selber entscheiden lassen, welcher Treiber benutzt werden soll
<LetoThe2nd> RobBurkeOne: es gibt von ubuntu ein "offizielles" backport repo, aber keine ahnung ob da LO drin ist.
<dadrc> stevieh, dann musst du noch mal genauer hingucken :)
<Moewe> dadrc, alles klar
<RobBurkeOne> LetoThe2nd:  welches wäre das?
<Moewe> test ich mal
<LetoThe2nd> RobBurkeOne: mach einfach mal deinen paketmanager auf und schau in die paketquellen ;)
<RobBurkeOne> Moewe:  besser die xorg.conf nich löschen, sondern nur umbenennen. Nur zu Sicherheit
<Moewe> noch besser ;)
<Moewe> mein problem war/ist eigentlich
<Moewe> das der xserver nicht mehr unter der graka startet
<Moewe> deshalb hab ich die erstmal ausgebaut
<dadrc> Es gibt ein LO4-PPA, ist aber noch leer
 * LetoThe2nd ist bei office-themen ohnehin so gut wie völlig blank.
<RobBurkeOne> dadrc: Wann wird sich das ändern?
<stevieh> dadrc: ich seh auf der downloadseite nur torrents mit rpms...
<dadrc> RobBurkeOne, wenn jemand vom LO-Packaging-Team Zeit hat, Pakete zu machen
<stevieh> dadrc: ah, I see
<RobBurkeOne> LetoThe2nd: du meinst ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu ?
<RobBurkeOne> dadrc: Schon klar! Die Frage zielte eher darauf ab, ob du ne Ahnung hast,  wann das sein könnte.
<LetoThe2nd> RobBurkeOne: ne, ich meine dass bei mir das ein ganz richtiges repo (ohne PPA) in synaptic ist.
<dadrc> RobBurkeOne, nö, keine Ahnung. 
<RobBurkeOne> LetoThe2nd: okay
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-4-0 ← da, ich würd behaupten, wenn irgendwo sinnvolle Pakete auftauchen, dann da
<kubine> Title: LibreOffice 4.0.x : “LibreOffice Packaging” team (at launchpad.net)
<RobBurkeOne> dadrc:  Danke :)
<Moewe> wenn der xserver nicht startet, ist es dann das beste mit strg+alt+F1 in die console zu gehen und sich den xorg.0.log anzuschauen?
<Moewe> weil ich habe dann wiederherstellungsmodus gewählt
<Moewe> und dann den log angeschaut
<RobBurkeOne> Weiß jemand, wie man gtk-Programme nach einen zwischenzeitlichen Login in den KDE-Desktop wieder den Oxygen Style abgewöhnt? Das sieht in Unity nicht passend aus, die Kombi aus Ambiance und Oxygen.
<Moewe> aber da stand jetzt nicht viel von fehlern
<Moewe> *reboot*
<Moewe> hm es wurde jetzt keine neue xorg.conf angelegt
<dadrc> Nö, braucht ja auch niemand
<Moewe> hm ok
<Moewe> ok klappt aber anscheinend
<Moewe> dadrc, wenn ich xorg.conf datei weg ist, sucht sich der xserver automatisch den treiber?
<dadrc> ja
<Moewe> ich teste es nochmal mit graka 
<Moewe> vllt lag da der fehler
<Moewe> *liegt
<apollo13> ich hab hier ein ubuntu welches /dev/simfs (wasauchimmer das ist) nach /tmp mit noexec gemountet hat, habt ihr ne idee ob das noexec manuell dazukam oder der installer das anlegt?
<apollo13> ich hab noexec auf /tmp noch nie gesehen und apt mags auch nicht ganz
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, was simfs ist
<dadrc> Hat das Ding irgendwie 'ne SIM-Karten-Slot?
<apollo13> lol, ne, das kommt eher von openvz
<apollo13> die eigentliche frage ist ob noexec default ist, laut meinen ubuntus nicht…
<apollo13> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/57 schaut auch interessant aus
<kubine> Title: Making /tmp non-executable (at www.debian-administration.org)
<dadrc> Fand meine Idee toller. Keine Ahnung, sorry.
<apollo13> gibts sowas wie /etc/apache2/envvars auf für nginx?
<alami> hi ich habe ubuntu 12.10 x86_64 ich habe gerade update installiert
<alami> nach dem restart habe ich kein dash mehr
<dadrc> alami, guck mal in die ~/.xsession-errors
<alami> dadrc:http://pastebin.de/32702
<kubine> Title: Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0 Compiz ( | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<alami> ich habe das nicht so richtig vertanden 
<alami> ich denke irgendwas mit GTK
<dadrc> Nö, da stimmt was mit deinem Grafiktreiber nicht
<dadrc> Mal in /var/log/Xorg.0.log gucken
<alami> aber wieso ich habe die ganze Zeit so damit gearbeitet
<alami> okay
<dadrc> Naja, wird schon irgendwas mit dem Update zu tun haben
<dadrc> Was ist das denn für eine Grafikkarte, welchen Treiber benutzt du?
<alami> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Caicos [Radeon HD 7400 Series]
<alami> +dadrc: hast du eine idee wie soll ich jetzt das reparierenß0
<dadrc> Ohne das Log nicht :)
<alami> das ist er
<alami> http://pastebin.de/32703
<kubine> Title: [ 129.861] (**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Mouse: (accel) acceleration facto | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<dadrc> Das sieht so nach Auschnitt aus
<dadrc> Ist das echt alles, was in der Datei drinsteht?
<alami> http://pastebin.de/32704
<kubine> Title: [ 129.760] X.Org X Server 1.13.0 Release Date: 2012-09-05 [ 129.760] X P | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<alami> +dadrc: here ist die ganze
<alami> ich bin mit einen live CD deshalb war ich faul alles zu kopieren
<alami> sorry
<dadrc> alami, für sowas immer hilfreich: 
<dadrc> !pastebinit
<kubine> dadrc: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<apollo13> alami: faulheit ist selten angebracht wenn du hilfe willst ;)
<apollo13> aber dir fehlt wohl der fglrx 
<alami> +apollo13 :D
<dadrc> Was apollo13 sagt, benutzt du den Radeon absichtlich?
<alami> +apollo13: wie kann ich das installieren, ich kann nichts mehr mit meine ubuntu machen
<alami> nur live cd
<apollo13> chroot rein und gut ist
<alami> +apollo13: ahh rescu mode
<dadrc> Wenn du mit 'ner Live-CD unterwegs bist, frag ich mal lieber: Das da ist auch die xorg.0.log aus deinem echten System, nicht von der Live-CD, ja?
<alami> ja
<alami> dadrc doch nicht
<alami> http://pastebin.de/32705
<kubine> Title: [ 13.462] X.Org X Server 1.13.0 Release Date: 2012-09-05 [ 13.462] X P | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<alami> aber das ist das gleiche nur fglrx fehlt
<alami> aber leider ich kann auch nicht chroot
<alami> mein live CD ist nicht wie mein ubuntu
<alami> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<alami> +dadrc: immer noch hierE?
<jokrebel> hm
<jokrebel> fürs Portokoll: Mir half da letztens " unity --reset" weiter ;-)
<flyingchickn> GoPro Hero2 mit WiFi verbinden, nur .bin statt .zip als download verfügbar. Wie öffne ich .bin
<Guest46154> Hallo Leute ich bin jetzt auch Ubuntu Mint Ven
<rieslingranger> Moin Moin
<Guest46154> Moin Moin
<jokrebel> flyingchickn: Das hab ich jetzt nicht ganz kappiert um was es Dir da eigentlich geht.
<jokrebel> Kautzi: Schön :-) Mint ist aber nicht Ubuntu und hat seinen eigenen Supportkanal.
<flyingchickn> GoPro2 ist meinen actioncam fürs fallschirmspringen, WiFi ist die fernbedienung dazu 
<jokrebel> flyingchickn: Und da gibts kein PPA oder ne .deb dafür? 
<flyingchickn> danke...arbeite meistens mit Win-XP und die offizielle gopro.com stellte keine .zip zur verfügung und .bin öffnen macht nur hex-datenmüll
<jokrebel> flyingchickn: Eine zip steht ja nur für ein Archiv im ZIP-Format. Da könnte dann auch vielleicht wieder eine .bin drin sein ;-) Und eine .bin kann man nich öffnen (Binärdatei) - die könnte man höchstens installieren (wenn man das wirklich will und weiß was man tut). Für eine Installtion wäre das Ubuntu-Repo oder wenigstens ein PPA oder wenigstens ein .deb zu bevorzugen, falls verfügbar.
<jokrebel> grml
<rieslingranger> und flyingchickn arbeiten jetzt daheim weiter, tschüss 
<librelibre> hi, habe libreoffice heruntergalden - wie installier ich das nun?
<jokrebel> librelibre: Wo und Wie hast Du das denn heruntergeladen (und warum?) Das ist auch über die Paketverwaltung installierbar.
<dAnjou> librelibre: weißte, wieviele varianten es gibt libreoffice herunterzuladen?
<dAnjou> achso, jokrebel macht das schon
<librelibre> ganz normal über die website
<librelibre> warum ich es heruntergeladen habe?
<jokrebel> librelibre: Tu Dir selbst einen Gefallen und nimm das was Ubuntu mitliefert. Meines wissens ist das meist sogar bereits installiert.
<librelibre> ist das downloadpaket nicht für ubuntu geeignet?
<sdx23> !Paketverwaltung > librelibre, so installiert man Software für gewöhnlich
<kubine> librelibre, so installiert man Software für gewöhnlich: Informationen zu Paketverwaltung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<exoon> wie starte ich ein bash-script so dass es im Hintergrund läuft?
<ppq> exoon: ein & hinter den befehl
<sdx23> librelibre: An der Paketverwaltung vorbei geht man nur, wenn es kein Paket in den Repositorien gibt oder man das vorhandene aus Gründen nicht verwenden kann.
<dAnjou> librelibre: lies einfach die installationsanleitung
<exoon> ppq, nein das geht bei einem script nicht. Das Script abbrechen mit strg+z und dann bg funktioniert auch nicht.
<librelibre> wird libreoffice denn in den nächsten tagen über das software update kommen?
<dAnjou> ppq: reicht u.U. nicht
<dAnjou> exoon: befehl & disown
<dAnjou> exoon: oder in screen starten
<sdx23> exoon: aber sicher geht das. Es geht womöglich bei einem bestimmten nicht. Aber dazu solltest du dann mehr Informationen geben.
<dAnjou> screen -S name_der_session befehl
<exoon> sdx23, ja das merke ich gerade
<exoon> das bash-skript startet ein php-script und dieses läuft bis ans ende. dann kehrt er aber nicht mehr ins bash-script zurück bis ich fg eingebe
<librelibre> ok, schade. hätte libreoffice gerne mal getestet.
<sahib__> hallo allerseits - hat hier zufällig jemand in letzter zeit nen Samba AD Server mit der 12.10er aufgesetzt?
<dAnjou> librelibre: dann solltest du auch ein *bisschen* eigeninitiative zeigen und was lesen
<librelibre> dAnjou: ich dachte ein doppelklick auf den installer reicht
<jokrebel> librelibre: Du hast (wie schon geschrieben) Libreoffice vermutlich bereits installiert.
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> gibt es die möglichkeit alle dateien, die un 20kb groß sind mit einem befehl zu löschen, alle dateien sind im jpg format
<sdx23> !Shell find > pwgeneeg6ahSh 
<kubine> pwgeneeg6ahSh: find ist ein Kommandozeilenprogramm für die Dateisuche: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/find
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> unter 20kg meite ich
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> danke
<dAnjou> wat?
<dAnjou> pwgeneeg6ahSh: am besten du gehst gleich zu google mit "find all files smaller than kb"
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> ich würde gerne alle kleiner als 20kb löschen und nicht finden
<sdx23> pwgeneeg6ahSh: dafür hat find die Option -exec bzw. -delete # wobei man ermstal so sehen sollte, ob es nur das findet, was man will
<dAnjou> pwgeneeg6ahSh: *lesen* bildet
<dAnjou> pwgeneeg6ahSh: du hättest übrigens deine frage 1-zu-1 so und auf deutsch bei google eingeben können und hättest sehr gut verwertbare ergebnisse bekommen
<sahib__> hat jemand nen samba4 ad pdc auf der 12.10er in letzter Zeit aufgesetzt und könnte mir n bissi unter die Arme greifen? Bitte query... thx
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> 3-5 kb/s verbindung google braucht für die startseit meist, 30sec bis 1min deshalb habe ich hier gefragt
<dAnjou> pwgeneeg6ahSh: *wir* sind aber keine google-ersatz. es wird hier *vorausgesetzt*, dass man vorher selbst recherchiert hat.
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> ich werds beherzigen und dake
<speckmade> Kann Ubiquity mittlerweile auch Vollverschlüsselung einrichten?
<speckmade> (Ich meine, ich hätte irgendwas gehört...)
<speckmade> mit Google finde ich jetzt auch die Quelle meiner "Information": EFF
<speckmade> schade, dass mir das Wiki sowas noch nicht sagt.
<speckmade> aber da bin ich wohl selber gefragt. :-)
<koegs> speckmade: ja
<sahib__> hat jemand nen samba4 ad pdc auf der 12.10er in letzter Zeit aufgesetzt und könnte mir n bissi unter die Arme greifen?
<sdx23> sahib__: Du solltest ehr nach dem Problem fragen, an dem du hängst, statt Metafragen - die werden dich nämlich ehr nicht weiterbringen.
<sahib__> mhhh
<sahib__> geht um genau das was ich schreibe :-)
<sahib__> unte rdie arme greifen
<sahib__> ich geh nach nem tutorial vor und scheitere mal am bind
<sahib__> mal an kerberus
<sahib__> die anleitung is aber schon vom juli
<sdx23> sahib__: da steht nicht wo du gerade hängstm, , was du alles versucht hast und ...
<sahib__> optimaler weise such ich jemand der mal auf meine maschine via ssh guckt :-)
<sahib__> wäre traumhaft
<sahib__> problem ist: ich weiß nicht was das Problem ist
<sahib__> entsprechend kann ich es auch nicht näher spezifiszieren, weil "eigentlich" sollte es so gehen
<sdx23> Leute, die Probleme per Remote-Zugriff für einen beheben, bezahlt man mit mehr oder weniger gutem Stundenlohn. Nennt sich dann kommerzieller Support.
<sahib__> :-)
<sahib__> ok, anders gefragt
<sdx23> sahib__: wenn es eigentlich gehen sollte, das aber nicht tut, überprüft man, was man alles getan hat, ob das eigene Verständnis wie alles zusammenarbeitet stimmt und sieht dann in Logfiles nach.
<sahib__> hab ich nach meinem beschränkten wissen ja schon probiert. habs schon gut 10x durchgespielt
<sahib__> finde aber nur tutorials für die 12.04er version
<sahib__> und samba hat sich seitdem wohl um einiges weiter entwickelt
<sahib__> ich installeire samba, dann promote ich ihn zum dc, soweit klappt da auch
<sahib__> dann versuche ich bind mit den dateien zu konfigurieren, die mir samba angelegt hat
<sahib__> nur läuft der bind danach nicht 
<sahib__> und ich als windoof user komme da an ne stelle wo ich nicht mehr weiter komme - drum bin ich hier
<sahib__> gegoogled hab ich shcon ne ganze weile
<sahib__> sambawiki hab ich durch (soweit ich es verstanden habe)
<koegs> sahib__: sdx23 hat es zwar schon geschrieben, aber die meisten werden hier erst aktiv, wenn man konkrete fehlermeldungen oder logfiles sieht
<sahib__> danke koegs
<sahib__> wenn ich wüßte in welchen logs ich schauen muss :-)
<koegs> wenn dein bind nicht will, schaust du in die bind-logfiles, würde ich sagne
<sahib__> *g*
<sahib__> wo find ich die?
<sahib__> sorry, hab 16 jahre windows hinter mir
<koegs> ich würde mal in /var/log schauen oder im ubuntuusers-wiki genauer nachgucken
<sahib__> hatte ubuntu bisher nur als lamp stack laufen udn wollte mir jetzt mal samba genauer anschauen
<sahib__> anderes problem, was mir immer wieder während dem installieren passiert:
<sahib__> ich kann plötzlich nichts mehr via sudo machen
<sahib__> ein nano irgendwas öffnet mir die die datei
<sahib__> bei einem sudo nono irgendwas - passiert dagegen gar nichts
<sahib__> egal was ich dann mit sudo machen will - nichts passiert
<sahib__> kann ich dagegen irgendwas machen?
<jokrebel> !enter > sahib__
<kubine> sahib__: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<sahib__> sorry
<sahib__> ist ja jetzt nicht so dals daß ich gerade irgendwen damit stören würde. Wenn sich 10 leute gleichzeitig unterhalten, habt ihr ja völlig recht
<jokrebel> sahib__: Soll heißen, es kommt nur eine neue Eingabezeile?
<sahib__> @jokrebel
<sahib__> ja, ich muss pwd eingeben, danach kommt wieder das promt für den nächsten befehlt (sorry, weiß nicht wie das in linux heißt) auch kann ich mich ab dann nicht mehr am server anmelden (über neuen ssh) - ich logge mich mit pwd ein und werde dann wieder nach benutzernamen und pwd gefragt
<sahib__> einzige abhilfe für mich im moment: virtuelle maschine auf nen älteren zustand resetten. passiert mir manchmal direkt nach dem dcpromo (/usr/share/samba/setup/provision) manchmal nach dem bind un fast immer nach kerberus
<jokrebel> sahib__: Grade beim Frage stellen eilt es gar nicht und man kann sich bemühen, einen verständlichen Satz zu formulieren. Es liest sich einfach schöner, wenn man sieht dass sich derjenige etwas bemüht hat auch wenn grad Deiner Meinung nach wenig los ist. 
<sahib__> sorry, wie gesagt. Bin hier in der Linuxwelt nicht viel unterwegs - jede community verhält sich anders im chat ;) Ich bins gewohnt ins gespräch zu kommen, sonst könnte ich ja gleich im Forum ne Frage stellen
<jokrebel> sahib__: Also das "sudo" fragt noch nach dem Passwort, aber dann kommt wieder die Eingabezeile?
<sahib__> exakt
<sahib__> sahib@pdc:~$ sudo sh --> [sudo] password for sahib: ---> sahib@pdc:~$
<sahib__> gebe ich ein falsches pwd ein meckert er, beim richtigen passiert nichts ausser daß ich wieder neue befehle eingeben kann
<jokrebel> sh?
<sahib__> war nur ein beispiel
<koegs> kannst du zu dem zeitpunkt mal ins syslog gucken, evtl. schmeisst das ganze setup oder tutorial da ordentlich was durcheinander
<sahib__> koegs: also unter var/log/syslog finde ich keinen fehler. Das tutrial ist hoffentlich nciht schuld. und ansonsten ist es ne standard ubuntu 64bit 12.10 server installation und alles was ich mach eist den samba zu installieren und anschließend sudo /usr/share/samba/setup/provision aufzurufen
<sahib__> http://tridex.net/2012-07-04/active-directory-samba-4-ubuntu-linu/ <-- das ist das tutorial, könnte da mal jemand grob drüber schauen, ob sich da mittlerweile etwas prinzipielles geändert hat? Bind ist zB mittlerweile mit dabei wenn ich samba installeire, laut dem tut muss ich es nachinstallieren
<kubine> Title: Active Directory mit Samba 4 unter Ubuntu 12.04 - Tridex (at tridex.net)
<sahib__> danke kubine. Wi gesagt, also mit dem Tutorial hab ich es jetzt gut 7-8x probiert, hier und da mal was variiert, hat alles nix geholfen. 
<speckmade> wie finde ich raus, ob mein Prozessor 64- oder 32-Bit-Architektur hat?
<dadrc> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ppq> getconf LONG_BIT
<speckmade> :-)
<speckmade> danke.
<ppq> achso, der prozessor. 
<ppq> lesen ist heute nicht mehr stärke :)
<speckmade> dadrc: wo entnehme ich das dann? "address sizes"?
<dadrc> Ich würd ja einfach den CPU-Namen nehmen und bei Google reinpacken ;)
<sdx23> bei flags steht ein lm wenn 64bit
<koegs> ist ja nicht so, als würde man sowas mit 2sec googlen herauskriegen
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/64-Bit-Architektur?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: 64-Bit-Architektur › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sahib__> ich versuche gerade kadmin zu installieren, der sagt mir während der installation krb5kdc: cannot initialize realm TEST.LOCAL - see log file for details <-- in welchem log könnte ich das finden? unter var/logs finde ich leide rkein file, das in Frage kommt
<apollo13> sahib__: das ist erstmal egal, wenn die installation keinen error haut ist gut
<sahib__> dank Dir apollo, hatte gehofft, der kadmin könnte mir weiterhelfen. das eigentliche problem ist, daß kerberos keien user findet. zB:      kadmin: Client not found in Kerberos database while initializing kadmin interface
<apollo13> ich hab keine ahnung was du machst :) aber kadmin kann sein dass es nen ticket braucht, also mal schaun mit klist
<sahib__> klist: No credentials cache found (ticket cache FILE:/tmp/krb5cc_1000)
<riek42> hallo, ich versuche grade internetconnectionsharing von wlan auf lan einzurichten. ich habe den wiki anweisungen gefolgt und bin mittlerweile soweit, dass der rechner der per lan angeschlossen ist, eine ip zugewiesen bekommt und nach draußen pingen kann. allerdings erfolgt keine dns auflösung, dh ich kann schon nur ips pingen
<riek42> irgendwie hänge ich da grad, kann mir jemand auf die sprünge helfen?
<dadrc> Wirst keinen DNS-Server haben
<sahib__> apollo13: der chace wird ja soweit ich das verstanden habe erst angelegt, wenn ich nen user über kinit initialisiere. wenn ich das aber mache, zB mit dem user mit dem ich angemeldet bin: sahib@pdc:/var/log$ kinit sahib --> kinit: Client not found in Kerberos database while getting initial credentials. Denke hier liegt das Hauptproblem begraben, kann ich prüfen mit welcher kerb. Datenbank sich kerb verbindet? bzw welche user da d
<riek42> meine verbindung am lan-rechner sagt, dass er den wlan-rechner als dns hat
<riek42> ich schätze mal der wlan-rechner leitet die dns anfragen nicht richtig weiter
<riek42> aber wie bringe ich ihn dazu
<dadrc> riek42, funktioniert es denn, wenn du manuell einen anderen DNS-Server setzt?
<dadrc> 8.8.8.8, falls du gerade keinen anderen zur Hand hast
<apollo13> sahib__: pricipial mit angeben
<sahib__> wie?
<riek42> dadrc: ich hab ihn jetzt auf "automatisch (nur adressen)" umgestellt und 8.8.8.8 als dns von hand eingestellt
<sahib__> apollo: bzw, woher weiß ich wie mein principal heißt? ist das root/admin/test.local?
<dadrc> riek42, und?
<apollo13> sahib__: uhm, du willst dich in kerberos einlesen, rumraten ist bei kerberos nicht anzuraten
<riek42> es konnte keine verbindung hergestellt werden
<RocKsta> nabend :-)
<hieronymus> Guten Abend
<riek42> dadrc: hab jetzt ma alles von hand eingestellt
<riek42> und siehe da
<riek42> ich bin online \o/
<dadrc> Na immerhin
<RocKsta> kan sich mal jemand mein Problem ansehen?
<RocKsta> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-sound-ueber-hdmi-radeon/
<kubine> Title: Kein Sound über HDMI Radeon › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<riek42> interessanter effekt: die dropbox erkennt nicht dass sie sich über lan synchen könnte
<riek42> wenn ich jetzt transmission von außen konnektierbar machen möchte muss ich dann nat im nat machen?
<dAnjou> riek42: wieso willst du transmission von außen erreichbar machen
<dAnjou> das halte ich für ne weniger gute idee
<Amkei> hallo, ich versuche mittels KMail Mails zu versenden, habe den Postausgang entsprechend konfiguriert -> mail.gmx.net, sowohl normal, SSL, TLS versucht...ich bekomme jedesmal die Meldung Versandweg "mail.gmx.net" ungültig
<Amkei> weiß jmd Rat?
<Amkei> selbiges übrigends auch mit web.Imap.de
<mgolisch> Amkei: steht da mehr noch?
<Robert_Zenz> Amkei, probier mal das: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=215&t=56498&sid=eceb92f3f444cd2715bb161c7b158acf&start=15
<Amkei> es funktioniert nun, KMail hat immer den gleichen Versandweg genutzt, einen der gar keinen Bezug zu dem hatte an dem ich herumgedoktort habe
<Amkei> bspw. hatte ich vorher schon den alten Postausgang web.imap.de entfernt und einen neuen eingerichtet, trotzdem hat kmail immer über den nicht mehr vorhandenen web.imap.de versucht zu senden
<Amkei> wenn ich nun unter "datei->Postausgang versenden über" den einzig vorhandenen wähle funktioniert es
<Amkei> will ich normal versenden über "datei->Postausgang versenden" gibt er mir weiterhin die Fehlermeldung aus
<Amkei> obwohl nur ein Postausgang konfiguriert ist
<leimbo> sagt mal jungs, wenn ich mit deja-dup eine sicherung einlegen sind dann alle benutzerkontos eingeschlossen oder nur der aktivierer , Oder anders gefragt wie bekomme ich am besten eine Komplete system abbild mit sämtlichen daten zum Speichern als Sicherheit??
<Amkei> aha, Postausgang neu indizieren, jetzt klappt es wie es soll
<leimbo> Danke
<Amkei> partimage macht ein komplettes image, so backupe ich :P
<leimbo> ist das eine software
<Amkei> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/partimage
<kubine> Title: partimage › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<leimbo> Danke 
<Amkei> np
<leimbo> sollte ich als ubuntu nutzer 12.04 antiviren software oder so haben
<dAnjou> leimbo: ich lebe seit 5 jahren ohne
<dAnjou> solange du keine grobe kacke baust, brauchst du keine
<leimbo> danke
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-08
<daswort> Habe gestern bei xubuntu den Cursor geändert. Allerdings ist er innerhalb von GTK-Anwendungen immer noch der alte. Bei allem was zu X gehört (resize window) etc. ist er geändert. Was muss ich wo ändern damit dieser User global den neuen Cursor hat?
<Tinkaman> Hallo ich hab ein kleines dns problem mit domanen ... "ping name" geht "ping name.domain" geht aber nicht :/ 
<bekks> Dann ist dein DNS Server (eingetragen in der /etc/resolv.conf) nicht in der Lage name.domain aufzulösen.
<Tinkaman> ich hab das problem abe rnur hie rmit ubuntu ein slax live usb machts 
<bekks> Das ändert nichts an dem gerade gesagten.
<Tinkaman> btw sorry die Netbook tastatur hier ist was gewöhnungsbedurftig ..
<Tinkaman> mhh die resolv.conf wird von Networmanager überschrieben .. 
<Tinkaman> in der resolv.conf steht aber search "domain" 
<bekks> Dann trag den DNS Server in NetworkManager ein.
<Tinkaman> also die domain wird eingetragen 
<Tinkaman> sie sind eingetragen per dhcp 
<Tinkaman> stimmen auch 
<bekks> Stehen sie auch in der resolv.conf?
<Tinkaman> nameserver 127.0.0.1  ist doch der platzhalter oder ? 
<bekks> Nein.
<Tinkaman> mhh ich versuchs mal und meld mich gleich nochmal danke schonmal ;) 
<bekks> Das ist kein Platzhalter, sondern der Eintrag dafür, dass 127.0.0.1 als NAmeserver verwendet werden soll.
<Tinkaman> Wenn ich das in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf/base eintrage wird das doch immer hinten dran gehangen oder ? 
<bekks> 0208 102135 <+bekks> Dann trag den DNS Server in NetworkManager ein.
<mtpmoni> hallo
<mtpmoni> ich habe ein verbindungsproblem von xchat über einen proxy
<mtpmoni> Meldung Verbunden. Anmeldevorgang läuft...  Getrennt (Gegenseite hat den Socket geschlossen)...
<daswort> mtpmoni: SSL?
<mtpmoni> daswort: der Proxy?
<bekks> Die Verbindung.
<mtpmoni> wie bekomme ich das raus ? 
<bekks> In dem Du weisst, zu welchem Netzwerk Du dich mit welchen Verbindungsparametern verbinden willst.
<mtpmoni> auf port 6667 ohne ssl über proxy oder?
<bekks> Wie genau versuchst du denn die Verbindung herzustellen, mit was für einem Proxy, etc.?
<mtpmoni> das ist eben das problem, ich kenne nur die ip und den port
<mtpmoni> weiterhin habe ich ftp verbindungen über den proxy als http-proxy im passiven modus(browser-like) konfiguriert, das geht...
<bekks> Also sitzt du in einer Firma hinter einem Proxy, und versuchst per xchat auf Freenode zu verbinden?
<mtpmoni> so isses
<bekks> Dann verbietet das dein Administrator wohl, wenn der Proxy bei diesem Versuch die Verbindung schliesst.
<mtpmoni> wobei die info ist, der proxy solle alles durchlassen.. ?
<mtpmoni> sagt der admin...
<mtpmoni> toll
<mtpmoni> aber der ist nicht da.. 
<mtpmoni> kann ich die eigenschaften eines proxys irgendwie abklapfen?
<mtpmoni> -a+o
<bekks> Nein.
<mtpmoni> oje
<koegs> "der lässt alles durch" muss ja nicht heissen, dass er alle Protokolle unterstützt
<mtpmoni> das xchat hat leider kein ordentliches logging, das mir sagtm was wie nicht funktioniert...
<mtpmoni> ..das stimmt
<mtpmoni> kann mann per konsole eine irc verbindung nachbauen?
<bekks> Es gibt diverse IRC Clients für die Konsole.
<bekks> 14
<bekks> GNa. :)
<mtpmoni> also aufbauen und evtl. ein psseres logging erhalten
<bekks> Wozu?
<mtpmoni> gibts eine client empfehlung in richtung gutes logging?
<bekks> Xchat sagt dir sehr klar was passiert. "Der Proxy hat die Verbindung geschlossen."
<mtpmoni> naja , vielleicht siehr xchat den proxy als irc.server an...
<bekks> Nein, tut es nicht.
<mtpmoni> aha
<mtpmoni> so eine kommunikationsvariante z.B. freenode web icq gibts nicht oder so?
<bekks> Doch, klar.
<bekks> https://webchat.freenode.net/
<kubine> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (at webchat.freenode.net)
<mtpmoni> den nutze ich grad, aber eine lokalen client eben nicht..
<bekks> Deswegen heisst das "Webchat".
<bekks> Und aktuell kannst du ohne Rücksprache mit dem Proxy-Admin keinen lokalen Client nutzen.
<mtpmoni> also browser >>>port80 >> proxy >> icq.server
<bekks> icq?
<mtpmoni> irc...
<mtpmoni> ;-)
<mtpmoni> sowas wie  client >>>tunnel>>>port80 >>proxy>>>irc.server  wäre was 
<bekks> Zum dritten Mal: aktuell funktioniert das ohne Rücksprache mit deinem Proxy-Admin nicht.
<mtpmoni> schon klar...
<mtpmoni> danke an dieser stelle für die infos
<bekks> Gerne gerne :)
<mtpmoni> :-)
 * eisbaer is away: AFK
<LetoThe2nd> !away > eisbaer 
<kubine> eisbaer: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<Tylopilus> Hey, sagt mal, ist es iwie möglich ein Prozessmanagement wie OSX bei Ubuntu zu bekommen? Also, dass der Prozess sich nicht beendet, wenn man das Fenster schließt
<dadrc> Willst du das Fenster minimieren?
<Tylopilus> nein
<dadrc> Oder meinst du Programme, die aus 'nem Terminal gestartet werden?
<Tylopilus> Hab nur gerade aus Gewohnheit per alt+w Steam-Friends geschlossen und dabei gleich den ganzen Prozess beendet
<Tylopilus> Was ich aber gar nicht wollte
<dadrc> Ja, aber wenn das halt der Hotkey für's Beenden von Steam ist...
<dadrc> Oder anders: Was wär denn bei OSX passiert?
<Tylopilus> Naja es ist nicht direkt der Hotkey dafür.. ich hab mir das so gebunden.. es ist eigl alt+f4, aber habe keine Möglichkeit gefunden "Fenster schließen" als Hotkey zu binden
<SaHiB> hi, ich versuche mich gerade an einer BIND9 konfiguration auf meinem Samba4 auf Ubuntu 12.10. Sobald ich den Server als primary master konfigurieren will, startet bind nicht mehr. Laut Log scheint es an Samba zu liegen: "samba_dlz: Failed to configure zone 'test.local'". Hat hier jemand 'ne Idee an was das eventuell liegen könnte? Oder wo ich anfangen könnte den Fehler zu suchen?
<Tylopilus> bei osx ist es so, dass alles ein Prozess ist der Windows hat. Also wenn ich "File" schließe, dann läuft der Prozess noch weiter, nur das Fenster ist geschlossen
<Tylopilus> wenn man so will: ich beende die GUI des Prozesses
<Tylopilus> Das GUI
<dadrc> Tylopilus, wenn die Programme das unterstützen, geht das. Gimp zB macht das so. Aber wenn Steam das nicht vorsieht, wüsste ich nicht, wie man sich das basteln kann
<Tylopilus> naja Steam sieht es ja schon vor
<Tylopilus> läuft ja im Tray weiter
<ring0> wo ist also das problem?
<Tylopilus> Obs ne Möglichkeit gibt nen Fenster zu schließen außer alt+f4
<Tylopilus> oder auf das X zu klicken 
<ring0> das ist programmabhängig
<Tylopilus> schade
<ring0> Tylopilus, selbst wenn du eine andere möglichkeit finden solltest, dein programmfenster auf andere art und weise zu schließen, wird das programm den prozess beenden, wenn das vom programm so vorgesehen ist
<ppq> vielleicht könnte man das wm+panel-seitig lösen. also, dass man programm einerseits normal minimieren kann und andererseits minimieren und aus der taskleiste verschwinden lassen per hotkey. nur so ein gedanke, keine ahnung ob es ein panel gibt, das sowas kann.
<Tylopilus> hm, finde das eigl recht praktisch, dass die Programme im RAM bleiben bei osx
<Tylopilus> macht alles viel flotter
<dadrc> bleiben sind bei linux auch, aber wenn du sagst, der prozess soll beendet werden (was alt-f4 macht), wird er das halt.
<dadrc> *bleiben sie
<Tylopilus> hm also USC braucht schon recht "lange" beim Starten
<ring0> was soll denn usc sein?
<Tylopilus> ubuntu software center
<ring0> was hat jetzt der deiner meinung nach "langsame" software center start mit deinem vorigen problem zu tun?
<Tylopilus> dass er schneller laden würde, wenn man den Prozess nicht beendet sondern nur die gui
<ring0> dann wirst du dich an die jeweiligen entwicklern wenden müssen Tylopilus 
<SaHiB> ich suche mich noch immer dusselig wegen der bind /samba Sache von oben (16:22) - hat da keiner ne Idee? 
<ring0> SaHiB, im moment sieht es nicht so aus. du könntest allerdings auch parallel im forum probieren
<SaHiB> danke Dir ring
<bekks> SaHiB: http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/samba-samba4-bind9-help-208125611.html
<kubine> Title: Answer : [Samba] Samba4 and Bind9 (at us.generation-nt.com)
<bekks> SaHiB: Das habe ich jetzt in unter 10s gefunden :)
<SaHiB> bekks: dank Dir. ich seh schon langsam den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht mehr. ist für mich alles neuland und ich mach da schon seit gestern damit rum. War der meinung daß ich den primary master konfigurieren muss, weil bei meinen zig versuchen davor hatte ich später dann immer probleme mit kerberos. aber dann scheint das problem nich tbeim dns sondern bei kerberos zu liegen *seufz*
<bekks> SaHiB: Solange du nicht WEISST, dass du sowohl Kerberos als auch einen primary master brauchst, brauchst du beides nicht. :)
<trekkme> nabend, ich möchte mich mit xchat-gnome in einen irc server einwählen, der keinen standart port verwendet, wo stelle ich das denn ein, dass nur dieser eine server nen anderen port hat?
<bekks> In den Eigenschaften des Servers/Netzwerks.
<Fuchs> trekkme: Empfehlung: xchat statt xchat-gnome, xchat-gnome ist in meinen Augen absolut unbrauchbar und versteckt viele wichtige Optionen vom Benutzer. 
<trekkme> da war ich, finde aber keine port einstellung, oder muss ich den server mit server.com:1234 angeben um nen spezifischen port zu nhemen?
<trekkme> grad mal xchat installiert und aufgemacht, auch da finde ich in den einzelnen netzwerk/channel einstellungen nichts über ports
<Fuchs> https://grove.io/static/img/help/xchat-2.png   <<  da auf Edit, kannst Du da den Port nicht setzen? 
<trekkme> ok, thx für den screenshot, das muss einem aber auch gesagt werden, dass in xchat ports nicht mit server.com:1234 sondern mit server.com/1234 angegeben werden
<trekkme> nun gehts
<cato> mein ubuntu 12.10 antwortet nicht auf broadcast-pings, wie kann ich das ändern?
<malenk|> guten abend
<malenk|> ein LVM wehrt sich dagegen, verkleiner zu werden. hier ein paar informationen zum lvm: http://pastebin.ca/2311904 http://pastebin.ca/2311906 http://pastebin.ca/2311907 
<kubine> Title: pastebin - root - post number 2311904 (at pastebin.ca)
<malenk|> lvreduce sagt leider folgendes: http://pastebin.com/x70ChDFt
<kubine> Title: lvreduce -L -252M /dev/sda1 121 -t Test mode: Metadata will NOT be updated a - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<seere> Du hast das PV angegeben statt dem LV bei lvreduce. Das FS im LV hast du vorher verkleinert?
<malenk|> das FS habe ich noch nicht verkleinert, danke für den tipp
<malenk|> wie gebe das LV an? nur "121" gefällt lvreduce auch nicht
<malenk|> ach, ich habe die falsche frage gestellt
<malenk|> das PV auf /dev/sda1 soll verkleinert werden auf die jetzt belegte größe. ich habe ein LV gelöscht
<seere> Wenn du Glück hast sollte pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize XXG /dev/sda1 funktionieren. Danach kannst du dann sda1 verkleinern. 
<malenk|> pvresize sagt mir entweder  /dev/sda1: cannot resize to XY extents as later ones are allocated.
<malenk|> oder  WARNING: /dev/sda1: Overriding real size. You could lose data.
<malenk|> -.-
<seere> malenk|: Tja, pvresize kann keine PE/LE aus dem frei zu machenden Bereich herausbewegen -> Backup/Recreate/Restore
<malenki-osm> :( danke
<malenki-osm> backup vom laptop wird lustig
<malenki-osm> ich hab die wahl zwischen ethernet oder usb 2.0 :P
<malenki-osm> ich werde wohl ~/ sichern und neu installieren
<malenki-osm> da komm ich wenigstens nicht aus der übung ^^
<malenki-osm> (und pisschen vernünftiger partitionieren)
<malenki-osm> *hust*
<malenki-osm> bisschen
<bekks> Wieso neu installieren?
<malenk|> bekks: alternative vorschläge?
<malenk|> ich brauche ein /boot, das nicht innerhalb eines LVM ist
<bekks> malenk|: Backup/Recreate/Restore
<bekks> recreate is nicht reinstall.
<malenk|> sondern?
<malenk|> (ich bin mit LVM nicht sonderlich vertraut, wie man wohl merkt)
<bekks> Backup RESTORE.
<bekks> WIEDERHERSTELLEN des Backups. Nicht Neuinstallation.
<malenk|> eben
<bekks> Eben. Das Wiederherstellen hat NICHTS mit einer Neuinstallation zu tun.
<malenk|> ehe ich das system durch usb2.0 oder das ethernet quetsche, bin ich auch mit der installation durch
<malenk|> ich nehme an, dass du ein normales backup/restore per rsync oder ähnliches meinst?
<bekks> Ja. Und mit dem Restore bist du garantiert schneller fertig als mit einer Neuinstallation.
<malenk|> als fingerübung kann es ja ned schaden
<malenk|> jetzt muss ich nur noch eine usb-strippe finden
<seere> malenk|: Eventuell reicht es schon, das LV (so da noch mehrere drauf sind) zu identifizieren, dessen Daten zu sichern, es entfernen  und dann PV und Partition anpassen. Aber ohne Backup würde ich der Partition eh nicht zu Leibe rücken...
<seere> malenk|: lvdisplay -m und ggfs. ein Taschenrechner sind dein Freund...
<malenk|> das backup läuft schon mal
<hellomello> guten abend zusammen, nach dem einspielen eines backups mit Sbackup bekomm ich nun folgenden hinweis - WARN: Doppeltes Profil 'CUPS', zuletzt gefundenes wird verwendet - sicher ein doppelter eintrag oder :/
<BigKing> 565
<ppq> das passwort solltest du vielleicht ändern :)
<malenki-osm> bekks, läuft wieder
<malenki-osm> danke fürs helfen
<bekks> malenki-osm: waswowie?
<malenki-osm> (seere ist leider nimmer da)
<malenki-osm> bekks, da oben, das nicht-lvm-verschieben
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-09
<ksk> moin
<ksk> gibts ne liste von grafikkarten welche von ubuntu unterstützt werden? hab nichts aktuelles finden können
<dadrc> So generell fast alles von Intel, Nvidia und AMD
<ksk> möchte wissen ob ich mit ner "ATI Radeon HD 5670" 3d beschleunigung für bunteste spiele erwarten kann
<dadrc> Müsste von fglrx unterstützt werden
<dadrc> Moment
<dadrc> Jep
<ksk> ah cool, dann probiert ichs mal.
<ksk> danke.
<dadrc> gern
<ksk> valve soll mal dota2 portieren, dann brauch ichs windows fast garnichtmehr :>
<dadrc> DotA 2 läuft super in Wine.
<ksk> jo, meint winehq auch. aber ist halt mit wine
<dadrc> Da kann ich jetzt schlecht was gegen sagen.
<ksk> macht ja nix :P
<ksk> nehm ich die 64bit fürn desktop "früher" gab dsa damit nochmal extra probleme wenn ich mich recht erinner...
<koegs> tagchen ksk :)
<ksk> moin koegs 
<koegs> ksk: nehm schon lange kein 32bit mehr :)
<slurb> nabend 
<slurb> weiß jemand wie man den Flugsimulator (letzte Version von MS) unter Ubuntu startet?
<koegs> !appdb > slurb, schau mal hier:
<kubine> slurb, schau mal hier:: Um nachzuschauen ob eine Windows-Application in WINE läuft schaue bitte in der AppDB nach: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<slurb> ok ich schau mal nach :D
<yelworC> moin
<Siggi25> moin
<slurb> nabend
<slurb> könnt ihr mir helfn?
<Siggi25> klar
<kotje> hallo hallo?
<slurb> :(
<kotje> maine ubuntu install will nicht
<slurb> ich will das doch nur spielen....
<slurb> blödes linux
<slurb> ^^
<kotje> slurb kannst du mihr helvön 
<slurb> wobei?
 * Siggi25 installiert grad ubuntu
<kotje> meine upuntu will nicht, i`m france
<kotje> my kot will not booting
<slurb> hmm sorry only for germans
<koegs> kotje: #ubuntu-fr does exist on freenode
<slurb> wtf?
<kotje> what do ypu mean
<slurb> mine? i will give u mine :D
<Siggi25> I have no Prblem wirh the inschtall of Ubuntu
<yelworC> was ist denn hier eigentlich?
<slurb> all fine :D can u help me?
<kotje> ich kann kartoffelisch, geht das?
<slurb> meine oma hat ihr ubuntu auf suaheli :D
<koegs> könnten wir diesen quatsch jetzt unterlassen? danke
<kotje> slurb das kann man wol umstellenz
<slurb> wtf?
<kotje> koegs wie stelle ich die zeitzzone ein?
<slurb> auf die uhr glicken
<kotje> geht nicht ich hab ein auswaaalmenu
<koegs> kotje: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit#Zeitzone
<kubine> Title: Systemzeit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<slurb> dann nehme da berlin aus der liste die du siehst und dann auswählen kannst um dann die zeit umzustellen dann hast du berlin da stehen
<kotje> ah danke aber bei der instalation kann ich nix eingeben, ich wone doch in fr
<Siggi25> genau
<kotje> Siggi25 wie genau
<slurb> oh ich dachte das gehört noch zu de... dann nimmst du france und irgendeine komsiche stadt dort
<Siggi25> ich stimme @slurb zu
<yelworC> ich bin auch dafür
<slurb> danke
<slurb> und nu was mache ich mit meinem flugsim??
<kotje> ich wohne in Auvergne, was muss ich enstellen?
<yelworC> der läuft glaub ich nur unter ubuntu 95
<slurb> spaß mal beiseite, auf dem mac lief das :(
<Siggi25> ubuntu SE ist das beste denke ich
<yelworC> ich geh mal aufs klo
<Siggi25> aber mal zurück zum problem
<slurb> wo kann man das laden?
<Siggi25> ubuntuse.lunux.sw
<koegs> kotje: wenn du diesen bildschirm siehst, einfach auf das richtige land auf der karte klicken http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/04/16/4_natty_zeitzone.png
<kotje> glaub ich muss auch mal eben kacken oder wie nennt man das in deutsch, seh nur stuhl oder kacken, aber kann mit biitte gleich wer helfen?
<kotje> ah danke koegs das nehm ich eben mit
<slurb> pfff need help 2...franzmännern hilft man :(
<koegs> slurb: dir wurde geholfen, wenn i nder appdb nicht steht, wie man erfolgreich den MS Flugsimulator ans laufen kriegt, bleibt dir nur Windows zu nutzen
<slurb> :( will ich aaber nicht
<Siggi25> mimimimimi
<slurb> meine geklauter version läuft nicht mehr :D
<yelworC> :D
<kotje> die version vom führer kann man doch so zocken oder?
<yelworC> glaub auch
<Siggi25> ja das stimmt allerdings
<slurb> hmm es geht um die aktuelle.....
<Siggi25> sondern ?
<slurb> hä?
<kotje> die mit den us flugdingern? ich versteh nicht oO
<Siggi25> ah sorry falsch gelesen
<yelworC> us flugding? ich dachte ms flugding
<koegs> slurb: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=278
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Microsoft Flight Simulator (at appdb.winehq.org)
<slurb> ....man das soll nur laufen!
<slurb> geht nicht
<koegs> !fn > slurb
<kubine> slurb: Funktioniert nicht ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung. Was hast du versucht? Was daran geht nicht und wie äußert sich das? Genaue Befehlsaufrufe und Fehlermeldungen in eine Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Siggi25> muss ma eben überlegen
<slurb> was ist eine pastebin?  ich habe nur die exe angeklickt
<slurb> steht so in der anleitung
<Siggi25> slurb ? Hallo ?
<kotje> ich denke er meint http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922, das spiel ich imma
<slurb> ?
<Siggi25> exe Ubuntu ? gehts noch ?
<slurb> wow? ich suche den ms flight sim
<Siggi25> wine ?
<yelworC> wine? prost!
<slurb> hä?
<kotje> ja aber ich ab ne exe unter ubuntu hinbekomen
<slurb> wie?
<yelworC> das musst du neu kompilieren!
<Siggi25> Wie das ?
<kotje> homo oder so, so nen framework
<slurb> wie mache ich das?
<Siggi25> ok dann bist du auf dem richtigen weg
<koegs> slurb: ich schlage vor du schaust dir im ubuntuusers-wiki mal an was wine ist und dann guckst du dir die hinweise in der appdb an, wenn wir das zuviel ist, vergiss es mit dem spielen
<kotje> aptitude instal homo
<slurb> toller tipp.....
<slurb> :(
<malenki-osm> Siggi25, du wirst lachen: es gibt einen unter windows ausführebahren ubuntu-installer
<malenki-osm> das war if i recall correctly eine .exe
<koegs> und jetzt ist kein Kindergarten mehr hier! wer nix sinnvolles mehr beizutragen hat und sich nicht ruhig verhält, wird freundlich rausgebeten
<slurb> ich bin freundlich :(
<slurb> brauche nur hilfe
<slurb> :(
<slurb> ich habe keine ahnung vom pc
<kotje> ich heb doch mein rock :(
 * Siggi25 geht dann gleich mal wenn jeder denkt das er nix sinvolles zu sagen hat. Danke, Man will ja nur helfen
<slurb> aber es geht im prinzip?
<koegs> slurb: "im prinzip" heisst eben mit wine, ob es wirklich geht, schaust du in der appdb
<Siggi25> wine ist ne gute Idee
<koegs> wenn dir das zuviel zum einlesen ist, musst du eben leider darauf verzichten, es gibt keine one-click-lösung
<slurb> menno :(
<yelworC> ist doch voll das gefrickel alles
<Siggi25> allerdings. Aber hilft @yelworC
<slurb> ich teste das einmal un komme auf jeden fahl wieder :D
<Siggi25> okäy
<slurb> gleich aber off, mom stellt den strom ab :D
<Siggi25> Notstromaggregat ?
<slurb> haha netter witz :D dann haut der papa mich :D
<yelworC> mit der mama? 
<Siggi25> Oh du tusr mir leid
<slurb> ne die auch :D
<Siggi25> So schlimm ? Krass
<koegs> Siggi25, yelworC, slurb: für allgemeinen small-talk gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic, ich möchte euch bitte sich hier auf den "Support" zu konzentrieren
<slurb> ne ok, ich teste das einmal aber erst muss ich noch den kernel 3.8 kompilieren  dann sehe ich einmal weiter
<yelworC> blah
<Siggi25> Schbass muss sein. Machts gut. Und viel Spass mit Brain.exe und wine
<yelworC> n8
<slurb> hmm 
<slurb> gute nacht hab euch lieb :D
<schmodd> moin, kann mir jemand verraten welche compiz einstellung dafür zuständig ist das wenn ich auf der jump list ein offenes programm auswähle auch auf den desktop gesprungen wird auf dem es sich befindet?
<TaTonka> Hi, ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen. Ich versuche gerade, einen Apache aufzusetzen, mit PHP als Modul. Nun ist es so, dass die default site PHP auch ausführt und anzeigt, sämtliche vHosts aber die php datei downloaden wollen
<TaTonka> ich hab das auf ner anderen kiste schonmal irgendwie hinbekommen, ohne dass ich den handler für php in jede vhost config schreiben musste...
<TaTonka> ah, hat sich erledigt. weil die vhost dateien im userdir lagen, hat da eine direktive gegriffen, die ich noch auskommentieren musste
<dot8> MOin
<dot8> ich bekomme beim update den Hinweis: http://pastebin.com/J2Bgn2ek
<kubine> Title: Paket: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.2.0-37-generic_3.2.0-37.58_amd64.de - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dot8> was kann ich tun
<jokrebel> dot8: Platz schaffen?
<dot8> ich habe die boot so angelegt: 
<dot8> /dev/sda2                 234297   229006         0  100% /boot
<jokrebel> dot8: Na und wie soll da ein neuer Kernel reinpassen?
<dot8> jokrebel: da war ich nie dran und es hat nie ein problem gegeben, warum jetzt? OK doofe frage, aber irgendwas muss es doch voll gemacht haben...
<jokrebel> dot8: Weil immer nur neue Kernel dazukommen und alte nicht automatisch entfernt werden.
<dot8> jokrebel: was von dem zeug kann ich denn löschen? http://pastebin.com/RPbskWJq
<kubine> Title: /boot$ ls abi-3.2.0-23-generic config-3.2.0-24-generic initrd.img-3.2.0-23 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> dot8: Besser nicht einfach löschen.
<dot8> jokrebel: ah ok
<jokrebel> dot8: Ich entferne die älteren Kernel immer mit Synaptic. Im Wiki, finds grade nicht, stehen aber auch verschiedene andere Möglichkeiten, alte Kernel zu deinstallieren.
<Baru> hat jemand einen Vorschlag, welches linux-system ich auf einen Asus netbook (asus r011cx) installiert bekomme inklusive Grafikunterstützung?^^
 * jokrebel schaut auf den Kanalnamen und schlägt Ubuntu und dessen offizielle Derivate vor.
<dreamon> Wie überredet man seinen Drucker unter Ubuntu in Farbe zu drucken? Ich hab da keinen Dialog gefunden wo ich das einstellen könnte
<jokrebel> Und bezüglich der Hardwareunterstützung…
<jokrebel> !hlc > Barahir
<jokrebel> !hlc > Baru
<jokrebel> !hcl > Baru
<kubine> Baru: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<jokrebel> sry
<Baru> lubuntu startet direkt einfach nur ins terminal - ubuntu startet nur ... naja, noch nicht mal Terminal ^^
<Maxime__> Kann ich auch gezielt eine Frage zu MonoDevelop unter Ubuntu stellen? Oder soll ich lieber dazu spezifisch in ein Anwenderforum?
<jokrebel> Baru: Und welche "anderweitigen" Empfehlungen erwartest Du Dir in einem Ubuntu-Support-Kanal? Wir könnten allerdings versuchen rauszufinden an was es hängt. Ansonsten besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic nach Alternativen fragen.
<Baru> war nur eine kurze Frage^^
<Baru> woran es wohl vermutlich hängt: Es gibt wohl keine Treiber für Intel GMA 3600
<jokrebel> Baru: Vermutung? Hast Du denn in der Hardwaredatenbank geschaut? Nach Deiner Hardware gegooglet? Die einschlägigen Log-Dateien nach Fehlermeldungen diesbezüglich durchforstet?
<dot8> jokrebel: ich versuche die kernel mit dem muon zu deinstallieren, selbst da meckert er.
<Baru> in der hardwaredatenbank ist gma 3600 zumindest nicht gelistet - ansonsten habe ich aber auch nicht viel ahnung und das ist eher das Ergebnis aus stundenlangen Googlen
<jokrebel> Baru: Den Thread schon durchgeäckert? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953734
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Support for Intel GMA 3600? - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<jokrebel> Baru: Sind 147 Posts
<Baru> oh, hat den zwar gesehen, aber irgendwie nicht gesehen, dass der aus mehr als einer seite besteht - mal schauen
<jokrebel> dot8: hm
<jokrebel> dot8: Schau mal hier http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/alte-kernel-entfernen-2/#post-4169482 hab grad leider wenig Zeit.
<kubine> Title: Alte Kernel entfernen › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<erby> Nach Eingabe von Passwort und Drücken von Enter in lightdm wird mein Bildschirm kurz schwarz und springt daraufhin wieder zurück zu lightdm (egal, ob Unity, GNOME etc. ausgewählt ist). Die Gastsitzung funktioniert ohne Probleme.
<erby> Eine .xsession-errors wird nicht angelegt.
<dot8> wenn ich: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic
<dot8> Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<dot8>  linux-generic : Hängt ab von: linux-headers-generic (= 3.2.0.36.43) aber 3.2.0.37.45 soll installiert werden
<erby> Kurze Lösung zu meinem Problem: Das Entfernen der .Xauthority hat das Problem gelöst. X2go hat da wohl reingepfuscht
<jokrebel> dot8: Ich glaub ich musste da auch erstmal die zugehörigen Meta-Pakets vorübergehend deinstallieren.
<cr111> hi! auf einem netbook wurde gestern ein update auf kernel *-35 gemacht, nach dem neustart ging das wlan nicht mehr, die konfiguration der wlan-netzwerke ist zwar noch da aber es wird nicht mehr versucht zu verbinden, von hand geht auch nicht mehr, button "funknetz aktivieren" fehlt komplett.
<cr111> bei ifconfig wird der adapter nicht mehr angezeigt, mit up kann er nicht aktiviert werden, bei kernel *-34 ist jetzt das gleiche problem, ich schätze der wlan-treiber wurde mit dem kernel-upgrade gelöscht bzw deaktiviert. ist dieses problem bekannt bzw gibt es lösungsansätze? danke :>
<jokrebel> cr111: Wird die WLAn-Karte denn mit lsusb (bzw. lspci) erkannt?
<jokrebel> cr111: Dann wäre auch noch "rfkill list" interessant.
<cr111> lspci nein
<cr111> bei rfkill habe ich "wlan soft blocked yes hard blocked no"
<jokrebel> cr111: "soft blocked yes" dann kann es nicht gehn
<cr111> mit welchem befehl kriege ich das raus?
<jokrebel> unblock 
<cr111> rfkill unblock 0 ?
<cr111> läuft wieder, danke :D
<jokrebel> cr111: Gut - ansonsten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill
<kubine> Title: rfkill › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cr111> jep, war ne unnötige frage von mir hab einfach man rfkill geguckt ;)
<cr111> also danke für die hilfe ;) bis dene
<daswort> Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Key/Schalter für den Single Click bei Nautilus heißt? Ich habe ihn gerade nicht installiert. gsettings get org.gnome.nautilus.preferences KEY
<daswort> Kann es sein dass das "click_policy" oder so heißt?
<apollo13> daswort: muss es gsettings sein? preferences -> bahavior -> single click to open items
<apollo13> org.gnome.nautilus.preferences click-policy 'single'
<daswort> \o/
<daswort> Danke 
<jokrebel> Warum nicht einfach in Nautilus selber einstellen? Bearbeiten - Einstellungen - Verhalten - "einfacher klick…" … oder war das das selbe auf deutsch?
<apollo13> jokrebel: gut erkannt :þ
<daswort> Weil das nicht funktioniert hat und ich überprüfen lassen wollte ob der Wert denn überhaupt geändert wird oder ob das Problem an einer anderen Stelle ist. jokrebel 
 * apollo13 hat kein deutsches system und ist zu faul zum übersetzen
<daswort> Terminalbefehle sind international unverständlich :P *duck*
<num7> hi, ist es normal das bei Eingabe von "set" ein ellenlange Quellcode ausgeben wird? und wie kann man herausfinden was seine standard shell ist in "/etc/shells" stehen ja einige Login-Shells, aber welche ist die Standardshell?
<daswort> naja es werden alle umgebungsvariablen der shell ausgegeben. Bei env ist es noch "schlimmer"
<Frickelpit> num7: mit echo $SHELL wird dir die momentane shell angezeigt
<num7> daswort: das sieht mir aber nich nach umgebungsvariablen aus wenn ich "set" eingebe z.B. steht da "dequote () { eval printf %s "$1" 2> /dev/null}" sieht stark nach einem C-Quelltext aus. Warum werden nich die Umgebungsvariablen angezeigt?
<num7> Frickelpit: ok, danke
<num7> daswort: hm, was ich eben komisch finde, wenn ich env eingebe wie du gesagt hast ist die auflistung wesentlich kürzer
<robert1> hallo zusammen ich nutze mtink (1.0.16), welche Funktion hat der Button "Drucker zurücksetzen", bzw. was wird zurückgesetzt?
<num7> robert1: ich kenne das Programm nicht, aber ich vermute mal damit kann du die Standardeinstellungen vom Drucker wieder herstellen
<robert1> num7: bei windows muss man den statusmonitor deaktivieren um bei nachgebauten patronen eine höhere füllmenge benutzen zu können, ich habe gehofft falls bei linux auch solch eine beschränkung bestünde, diese damit umgehen zu können.
<robert1> ok schönen tag noch, bis dann
<num7> daswort: ok, danke hat sich erledigt
<daswort> num7: C-Code sollte da nicht sein. Welche Shell nutzt du?
<num7> daswort: /bin/bash
<daswort> Ich nutze ZSH deshalb ist set ziemlich voll (256 Zeilen) etwa "alles" aus der hosts-Datei.
<num7> ich hab in unter ##linux nochmal nachgefragt, da wurde mir gesagt das die umgebungsvar. mit env ausgeben wie du schon geschreiben hast und mit set der quellcode für z.B. das Autocomplete per Tab und so Zeug
<daswort> ja, sind die variablen der shell. Wenn da C-Code ist ist das aber ein bisschen komisch. Hast du die Bash irgendwie erweitert?
<num7> nein, also zumindest nicht beabsichtigt. 
<daswort> naja, es sieht ja nur so aus :) 
<num7> ich fang gerade erst mit dem thema. ich lese gerade ein openbook dazu. vielleicht hab ich da was abgetippt was ich nicht ganz verstanden hab und hab dadurch etwas verändert
<num7> das war so was in der art (so genau weis ich das nich mehr ist schon ein paar seiten herr) X >> /dev/null
<Ciko_> hi luete habe probleme mit meinem nvidia treiber: die auflösung last sich nicht richtig einstellen + nvidia controller lässt sich nicht öffnen
<dadrc> fehlermeldungen? ubuntuversion? treiberversion? karte?
<Ciko_> bei nvidia x server settings bekomme ich die fehlermeldung: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<dadrc> Aber du bist gerade eingeloggt und hast Grafik?
<dadrc> Dann pack mal bitte /var/log/Xorg.0.log in einen Pastebin
<dadrc> !pastebinit > Ciko_ 
<kubine> Ciko_: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<Ciko_> ubuntu 12.o4lts treiber habe ich versucht manuell von nvidias website zu installieren. hab installiert ging aber nicht. hab dann nochmal das gleiche hab aber vorher die alten treiber deinstalliert hier ging garnichts mehr also musste ich die standarts wieder installeren das sind:
<Fuchs> Du haettest nicht manuell installieren sollen, 
<Fuchs> nun liegt da eine Leiche rum, die Du zuerst entfernen musst, dann bitte mit dem ubuntu Treiber besagten Bug Report erstellen. Danke. 
<Fuchs> vorher kann ich schon sagen was die Fehlermeldung sein wird, ein Version mismatch. 
<Ciko_> Teiber: Beschleunigter Grafiktreiber von nvidia nachträglich akt.
<Ciko_> fuchs hab dann wieder automatisch ausgewählt
<Ciko_> durch ein bugfehler bin ich irgend wie an denn desktop gelangt und habe dann die standarts ausgewählt
<Frobberty> einen schönen guten Tag :)
<Fuchs> Ciko_: ubuntu weiss trotzdem nichts von dem manuell installierten
<Fuchs> Ciko_: deswegen musst Du den mit dem nvidia installer wieder deinstallieren
<Fuchs> sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-blabla.run --uninstall
<Ciko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1629646/
<Ciko_>  dadrc
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Ciko_> ls war doch nicht das richtige
<Ciko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1629661/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Ciko_> fuchs soll ich das so machen wie du es sagst
<dadrc> Mach mal, was Fuchs sagt
<dadrc> Der weiß, wovon er redet :)
<Ciko_> uninstall fertig
<Ciko_> neustart?
<dadrc> sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh
<dadrc> Und dann
<dadrc> zless nvidia-bug-report.log.gz | pastebinit
<dadrc> Die URL, die da rauskommt, hier rein 
<Ciko_> das installieren ist fehlgeschlagen
<bekks> Und warum...?
<Ciko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1629748/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Ciko_> und?
<Fuchs> das ist interessant
<Fuchs> kannst Du mal die Ausgabe von  `dmesg`   in einen pastebin packen, bitte? 
<Ciko_> ok
<Ciko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1629789/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Ciko_> soll ich mal die treiber installieren die empfohlen sind
<Frobberty> gibt es irgendwo auch einen chat für qt4 auf ubuntu, wo man sich als "alter motif-programmierer" fortbilden kann? ;)
<Ciko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1629789/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<daswort> #qt ? Frobberty 
<dadrc> Würd ich auch sagen, der ist zwar nicht ubuntuspezifisch, aber qt is qt
<daswort> Das einzige was man bei Ubuntu beachten muss ist die Version die im Repo ist. Aber sonst… ?
<dadrc> eben
<Frobberty> lol wie arrogant! tschüss
<daswort> ???
<dadrc> wtf.
<daswort> Falls er Qt-Creator oder so meinte soll er das halt sagen.
<Ciko_> uninstall hat nicht funktioniert Fuchs
<Fuchs> Ciko_: 
<Fuchs> [   21.847450] NVRM: This PCI I/O region assigned to your NVIDIA device is invalid:
<Fuchs> [   21.847451] NVRM: BAR1 is 256M @ 0x0 (PCI:0001:00:01.0)
<Fuchs> Ciko_: ist das ein 32 Bit System mit mehr als 4 GB RAM? 
<Fuchs> Wenn Du nach der ersten Zeile ab NVRM:  bei google suchst, findest Du Bug reports dazu
<Fuchs> ist ein bekanntes Problem und es gibt workarounds
<Ciko_> nein es ist ein 32 bit mit 3 gb
<Fuchs> komisch. Schau Dir dennoch mal die bekannten workarounds dazu an, und melde das Problem zusaetzlich an nvidia
<Ciko_> workarounds? ich hab im internet nach allem durchgesucht und nichts gefunden
<Ciko_> alles versucht was die ursache hatte das ich alles wieder herstellen musste weil es jedesmal was anderes abgeschossen hat
<Ciko_> was ist das problem eigentlich, nach was muss ich suchen und was soll ich nvidia sagen
<Fuchs> Ciko_: die Zeilen die ich kopiert habe um dmesg herum, 
<Fuchs> Ciko_: dazu solltest Du noch angeben welches System Du nutzt, welches Mainboard, welche Graphikkarte und welche Ubuntuversion
<Fuchs> Ciko_: Workarounds: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/769846  unterste Kommentare
<kubine> Title: Bug #769846 “Can't Boot into natty after installing nvidia drive...” : Bugs : “nvidia-graphics-drivers” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Ciko_> d.h. nur nvidia kann mir helfen?
<Ciko_> kann mir sonst niemand mehr helfen? auch durch ssh verbindung?
<Fuchs> Ciko_: nein, die da genannten workarounds _koennten_ funktionieren, probier die
<Fuchs> ansonsten willst Du das nvidia melden, ja
<ubio> hi
<ubio> versuche gerade auf nem netbook die gnome shell zum laufen zu bekommen. leider startet er nur den fallback modus
<ubio> laut "glxinfo | grep rendering" sollte es funktionieren
<ubio> "direct rendering: yes"
<ubio> jemand ne idee? 
<nils_2> mahlzeit. ist es möglich beim erstellen von paketen, mittels "dpkg-buildpackage" ein paket abzuwählen?
<nils_2> zum beispiel möchte ich nicht die dokumentation erstellen. manuell würde ich beim kompilieren "-DENABLE_DOC=OFF" auswählen 
<fjodor> hi, gibt es computerkurse online für ubuntu? 12.10/12.04? 
<jokrebel> fjodor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite und dessen tausende Unterseiten? 
<kubine> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fjodor> jokrebel: haha, ne, ich suche etwas für meine tante, die keine erfahrung mit computern hat
<jokrebel> fjodor: Ansonsten solltest Du etwas konkreter werden, was Du _genau_ wissen willst.
<jokrebel> fjodor: Und die Tante kann sich nicht zB. in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger einlesen? Brauchts da ein Youtube-Viedeo oder wie? *seufz*
<kubine> Title: Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fjodor> joar, die seite ist wirklich völlig irrelevant für meine tante
<jokrebel> fjodor: Dann erklär genauer, was denn Deine Tante wissen müsste. Dann könnten wir diesbezüglich für Dich weitergooglen… ;-/
<fjodor> die hat halt schon ein ubuntu 12.10 installiert, kann firefox und skype starten. was da unter einstieg steht hat keinerlei nutzen für sie. selbst der artikel "programme starten" bietet nur verwirrung...
<fjodor> ah die unity artikel sind vielleicht was wert
<koegs> fjodor: http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/ubuntu/
<kubine> Title: Galileo Computing :: Ubuntu GNU/Linux - index (at openbook.galileocomputing.de)
<jokrebel> fjodor: Was genau willst Du, was echten Support-Bezug hat? Vielleich fragst Du auch besser nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic - Sorry.
<jokrebel> fjodor: Lern Deiner Tante das Googlen und sie wird alle finden was es über Ubuntu zu wissen gibt.
<fjodor> na ok thx
<nucru> habe mir neulich 12.10 auf meinem laptop installiert. alles lief so weit. updates wurden eingespielt.....neustart....kein wlan mehr. nur noch über kabel am router. hat jemand ne idee ?
<fjodor> nucru: mmh mein cousin hatte genau das gleiche problem. er hatte ein broadcom 4313 karte drin
<nucru> si comprende. bei mir ist es auch ein 4313.
<jokrebel> nucru: Hatten wir heut schonmal. Was sagt "rfkill list"?
<nucru> sorry, an dem teil sitzt gerade meine frau. bin mit meiner anderen möhre unterwegs. werde rfkill list also erst später testen können.
<nucru> was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn man den netwerkmanager neu einspielt ?
<guntbert> nucru: nix
<nucru> okay, aber wenns doch bei der installation lief, warum nach dem update nicht mehr ?
<jokrebel> nucru: *seufz* schau Dir doch erstmal rfkill an bevor Du irgendwas "nue einzuspielen" versuchst. Damit Du wenigstens einstweilen was zu tun hast, hier was zu lesen bis Du wieder an das eigentlich Problem ran kannst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill
<kubine> Title: rfkill › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> nucru: Wie gesagt; hatte vor ein paar Stunden erst jemanden hier wo "softblocked" auf "yes" stand…
<nucru> habs gerade angelesen. herzlichen dank jokrebel. wird meine heutige gute-nacht-lektüre. 
<jokrebel> nucru: Aber ohne dass Du an den Rechner ran kannst sind das alles nur Vermutungen… 
<nucru> ich denke wenn mein besseres drittel sich schlafenlegt wirds interessant und dann kommt rfkill zum einsatz.
<nucru> apropos bei einem bekannten wollte der 4313 unter fedora auch nicht so richtig. scheint kein gesegneter chip zu sein ;)
<jokrebel> drittel? was sind die anderen 2? </OT> …alles Weitere einstweilen in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<nucru> der spruch "besseres drittel" stammt von holger klein, einem radiomoderator von fritz/rbb. der hat behauptet, das aufgrund seines übergewichts seine freundin bestenfalls einem drittel seiner masse entspräche. sie sei also sein "besseres drittel" als gegenspruch zur bekannten "besseren hälfte". fand ich witzig und habs irgendwann übernommen.
<jokrebel> nucru: Hier findest Du die Sachen von nem ähnlichen Fall heut mittag: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/09/%23ubuntu-de.html …einfach nach "rfkill" filtern, dann findest u das relevante.
<kubine> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/09/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<guntbert> nucru: und was hat der Spruch mit ubuntu support zu tun??
<nucru> ich warte darauf, das meine frau, besagtes "besseres drittel" mir gleich den schleppi rausrückt, damit ich rfkill list anwenden kann.
<jokrebel> nucru: Wär (trotzdem) nett, wenn Du Dich für weiter Support-Unrelevanten Aussagen tatsächlich nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic begeben würdest. Danke!
<jokrebel> …geht auch zusätzlich <g>
<nucru> okay, werde ich wohl tun. muss jetzt raus. herzlichen dank.
<num7> Ist es die Möglich bei z.B. sourceforge nur bestimmte Dateien aus einen .tar.bz2 herunterzuladen. Wenn man nich das komplete Packet herunterladen will ?
<bekks> Nein.
<ppq> nein, das geht nicht
<num7> ok, schade. Danke.
<num7> Ist es möglich nachdem man einen neuen User mit "adduser" angelegt hat sich über eine Shell sich dort anzumelden, obwohl man noch mit einen anderen Account eingeloggt ist?
<Damagoo> num7: su $User
<Damagoo> führt zu deinem Ergebnis 
<num7> Damagoo, Danke habs grad gefunden. Sorry war eigentlich überflüssig die Frage. Ist wahrscheinlich auf Faulheit zurückzuführen. :-) 
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-10
<nevchen> hi
<exoon> Ist ein  ecryptfs-verzeichnis immer an den Useraccount gebunden? Ich würde den Schlüssel gerne mit einem frei wählbaren Passwort schützen und nicht mit dem Benutzerkennwort.
<rhumbot> hello allerseits. ich hab ubuntu auf einem laptop. wenn ich den laptop mit einem angeschlossenen bildschirm starte bekomme ich das laptopdisplay nicht dazu. wenn ich ohne bildschirm starte und dann anschließe funktioniert es. kennt jemand diesen bug und hat eine lösung?
<daswort> ich kenne das nur anders herum von alten Versionen. Was nutzt du denn? rhumbot 
<rhumbot> 12.10
<daswort> Was für  eine Grafikeinheit hast du? rhumbot 
<rhumbot> wobei dazugesagt werden muss, dass der Bildschirm über USB angeschlossen ist
<daswort> Dann bist du verloren :D
<daswort> Nein, bist du nicht
<rhumbot> warum ??? ?:(
<daswort> Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du?
<rhumbot> wie heisst das system mit onboard und zusatzkarte ?
<rhumbot> die zusatz ist ein nvidia
<rhumbot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook <- sagt auch dass man nach einschalten erst anstecken darf.
<kubine> Title: AsusZenbook - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<rhumbot> ziemlich dämlich wenn man ihn als bürodesktop verwendet
<daswort> stimmt
<koegs> rhumbot: hatte ich auch mit dem UX21A, musste das Display immer erst anschliessen, wenn Ubuntu schon hochgefahren war
<netnet> Hallo! Ich hab hier ein Netbook (packard bell dot s) auf dem ich lubuntu installiert habe. Die Tasten zur Einstellung der Bildschirmhelligkeit funktionieren nicht. Wenn ich manuell werte zwischen 0 und 100 in die /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/psb-bl/brightness datei schreibe funktioniert das. Wie kann ich das auf die Tasten binden?
<netnet> misti, bin ja nicht in meinem screen :( - kurz neustarten
<nevchen> re
<derbie> Hello
<derbie> I know  this is offtopic, but #defocus suggested i can find German speakers here
<derbie> Could someone help me identify the possible meanings for "Drossel" ?
<derbie> schwarze Drossel - what could this mean exactly? What's the difference between Schwarzedrossel VS schwarze Drossel?
<Kackao> Schwarzdrossel, also called Amsel is a bird
<Kackao> (Common Blackbird)
<derbie> What about the sepperate one?
<Kackao> drossel itself is  bird family... they can be black, that would be a "schwarze drossel"
<Kackao> Schwarzdrossel is part of the Drosseln family
<Kackao> like common blackbird is a thrush
<derbie> Think of it as a game. Blackbird vs Black Bird. This means the first one is a "Schwarzdrossel" and the second one is just any random bird that is black
<derbie> Could it also mean a bird?
<Kackao> not a random bird, a black bird that is a thrush
<Kackao> every schwarzdrossel is a drossel but noch every schwarze drossel is a schwarzdrossel
<derbie> Okay so every blackbird is a Thrush, but not every black thrush is a blackbird
<derbie> Is this correct?
<Kackao> yeah right
<derbie> Thrushes make up Turdidae, a family of passerine birds that occurs worldwide.
<derbie> The Common Blackbird (Turdus merula) is a species of true thrush
<derbie> So the word Thrush actually represents the family
<derbie> Okay everything is clear now
<derbie> Thank you Kackao for helping my wife's PHD paper :-)
<Kackao> youre welcome :D
<cihan> hallo zusammen
<cihan> da ich mit meinem problem nicht weiter komme habe ich mir eine neue Festplatte besorgt.
<cihan> Eine SSD
<cihan> ich möchte eine 1:1 kopie meiner alten festplatte auf die neue ssd schreiben
<cihan> wie geht das
<ppq> cihan: das musst du auf dateiebene tun, sonst bringst du das alignment durcheinander
<cihan> ssd ist mit dem usb angeschlossen
<cihan> was heißt dateiebene
<Kackao> hm ist clonezilla nicht für sowas gedacht?
<cihan> (live-cd?)
<ppq> cihan: live-cd booten, ssd partitionieren mit gparted, mit cp -a alle dateien von der hdd auf die ssd kopieren, fstab fixen, bootloader installieren
<Domi__> Hallo ich suche eine möglichkeit pon und poff zu verwenden. Poff geht natürlich aber bei pon verbindungsname geht nichts, obwohl ich die pptp Verbindung unter "Netzwerkverbindung" "DSL" eingestellt habe  
<Kackao> glaub fast clonezilla ist die freundlochere lösung
<jokrebel> derbie: If You know that it is offtopic why do You not use #ubuntu-de-offtopic which is exactly therefor?
<derbie> i'm sorry jokrebel i didn't know there was an ubuntu-de-offtopic
<cihan> ppq, was ist fstab fixen?
<cihan> und warum brauche ich bootloader wenn die festplatte 1:1 kopiert wird
<ppq> cihan: in der fstab die UUIDs anpassen und die discard mountoption für ext4 hinzufügen
<ppq> cihan: sie wird nicht 1:1 kopiert, das sollte man bei SSDs keinesfalls tun
<ppq> cihan: wenn du dir das ganze nicht zutraust ist es einfacher, die festplatte abzuklemmen, ubuntu neu auf die ssd zu installieren und dann deine daten von der hdd rüberzuziehen
<cihan> ich habe mehrere betriebssysteme
<cihan> :(
<cihan> was ist mit clonezilla
<ppq> habe ich nie genutzt, keine ahnung ob das mit SSDs umgehen kann, da musst du Kackao fragen
<Kackao> hab das auch nur für hdd nach hdd gemacht... müsstest du mal etwas googlen ob das geht, aber das ist zumindest recht einsteigerfreundlich
<Kackao> und du kannst dir damit vorher aufjedenfall ein image deiner festplatte anfertigen für den notfall
<cihan> ok ich schau mal
<cihan> anke
<cihan> danke
<ppq> wenn es nicht mit SSDs umgehen kann, wird eventuell die ganze ssd vollgeschrieben, was lange dauert und nicht gut für die lebensdauer ist. und wenn das alignment nicht mehr stimmt, ist die SSD auch später langsam und erzeugt doppelte schreiblast
<Domi__> die einzigste Meldung die kommt ist "/usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/provider: unrecognized option '/dev/modem'"
<Domi__> Hallo, ich möchte meine Internetverbindung neu verbinden. Sie ist über Netzwerkverbindung --> DSL eingerichtet. Graphisch geht es über den Tray mit Verbindung trennen  und verbinden aber wie geht das per Script ?
<Domi__> (Domi__) Hallo, ich möchte meine Internetverbindung neu verbinden. Sie ist über Netzwerkverbindung --> DSL eingerichtet. Graphisch geht es über den Tray mit Verbindung trennen  und verbinden aber wie geht das per Script ?
<sdx23> !networkmanager > Domi__ 
<kubine> Domi__: Informationen zu NetworkManager finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager
<dAnjou> sdx23: wie hilft ihm das?
<dAnjou> Domi__: guck dir mal die manpage von ifdown (oder ifup) an
<sdx23> kA, ich verwende den NM nicht. Aber es wird in jedem Fall auf networking restart und die nm-cli verwiesen, beides gute Ansätze.
<sdx23> ifupdown ist dagegen nicht geeignet, wenn die Verbindung über den NM eingerichtet wurde.
<TheInfinity> dAnjou: eben, gibt network-manager-cli.
<dAnjou> aber kappt den service neustarten die verbingung?
<dAnjou> ich würde nich davon ausgehen
<sdx23> den nm-applet service nicht, networking dagegen sollte das iirc. Aber wie gesagt, am saubersten die NM cli.
<dAnjou> TheInfinity: wird leider nich erwähnt in dem artikel
<Domi__> Also pon und poff gehen nicht. 
<TheInfinity> dAnjou: doch. ganz unten. ist halt nur ne kurze referenz dass da was ist.
<dAnjou> TheInfinity: strg+f "cli" ergibt nichts http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/NetworkManager_ohne_GUI
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager ohne GUI › NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> Domi__: wer hat das denn gesagt?
<TheInfinity> dAnjou: ja und? gibt doch 1001 andere möglichkeiten das zu beschreiben ;)
<sdx23> tatsächlich. Naja, Domi__: Google nmcli oder cnetworkmanager
<Domi__> Ich hab es versucht aber die jeweilige Verbindung wird nicht gefunden
<dAnjou> TheInfinity: eigentlich war Domi__ auf der suche danach. und der artikel half in der richtung nich.
<sdx23> Jaja, mein Fehler. Man möge mir verzeihen, dass ich nicht jeden Wiki-Artikel auswendig kenne.
<sdx23> (und womöglich das Wiki ergänzen :)
<Threepwood> hat wohl funktioniert^
<dAnjou> Threepwood: man gucke auf die mask, war wohl mitn android da
<Threepwood> vielleicht hat er auch nen android emulator am laufen ;)
<Abijar> Servus
<Abijar> Hätte mal eine Frage bzgl. eines "Dualbetriebes" von Grafikkarten in einem Acer Aspire. Verbaut sind die integrierte Intel HD4000 und eine GF GT 620M. Frage ist nun, ob Ubuntu beide GraKa erkennt und vernünftig verwendet, oder ob es dramawürdig ist? ;)
<sdx23> Abijar: tendenziell letzteres, aber sieh mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten an
<kubine> Title: Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Abijar> Hm, dachte ich mir schon, wäre auch zu schön gewesen. Naja, dann wird halt wieder gebastelt, kennt man ja schon. ;)
<petrocelli999> Hallo, bin windowsumsteiger, kann man hier auch fragen zu vidalia stellen? 
<dAnjou> petrocelli999: was is das?
<ring0> !vidalia > petrocelli999 
<kubine> petrocelli999: Informationen zu Vidalia finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Vidalia
<petrocelli999> das kontroll-panel, um tor zu nutzen  
<petrocelli999> danke für die info
<ring0> petrocelli999, du kannst aber auch gerne deine frage hier stellen
<petrocelli999> ich bekomme beim start die Info kontrollsocket nicht verbunden
<ring0> petrocelli999, hast du denn einen kontrollport in tor geöffnet?
<petrocelli999> zusätzlich sollen die Authentifikationseinstellungen des Kontroll-Ports überprüft werden.
<petrocelli999> wo kann ich den öffen? 
<ring0> petrocelli999, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor/Konfiguration#Einen-Kontrollport-oeffnen
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › Tor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<petrocelli999> Danke, toller service, schönen Abend!
<ring0> petrocelli999, gerne
<ring0> petrocelli999, als umsteiger könnten dich foldende seiten unter umständen auch interessieren
<ring0> !einsteiger > petrocelli999 
<kubine> petrocelli999: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<ring0> !grundlagen > petrocelli999 
<kubine> petrocelli999: Informationen zu Grundlagen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen
<ring0> manchmal finden sich selbst beim überfliegen interessante details :)
<petrocelli999> sehr gerne, bringe mir momentan die Grundlagen bei. Bin begeistert, nutze windows nur noch im notfall. vielen dank    
<Threepwood> petrocelli999: das hier bitte auch nicht vergessen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor/Gefahren
<kubine> Title: Gefahren › Tor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<petrocelli999> Gefahren?
<Threepwood> petrocelli999: ich sage mal so, es gibt auch problematische Endpunkte, einfach mal lesen
<petrocelli999> hab die seite geöffnet, stimmt! 
<Abijar> Und Finger weg von der Kombination Tor-Torrent. Soll ja Leute geben, die meinen, das wäre eine gute Idee. ;)
<freshmint> hallo, gibt es eine möglichkeit die unity-lens-files mit dem shell befehl locate zusammen arbeiten zu lassen, sodass ALLE files aus meinem / verzeichnis in der suche miteinbezogen werden
<bekks> freshmint: Nein. Einer der Gründe dafür ist, dass locate bei weitem nicht alle Dateien deines Systems auflistet.
<ring0> bekks, locate zumindest könnte man aber dazu bringen
<bekks> Japp. :)
<apollo13> will man aber nicht :þ
<ring0> ;)
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-03
<LaireTM> hm mal gucken wann er mekt das laire nicht mehr online ist
<Laire> so jetzt habe ich es komplett zerschossen
<Laire> bekomme jetzt ein umfangreiches Grub angezeigt, wenn ich aber windows 7 auswähle, dann bekomme ich die meldung  invalid efi file path
<LupusE> g'morgen
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<barnyh> Frage: wenn ich anwendungen über crontab starte, z.B. @reboot thunderbird starten die dann als root ?
<TheBrayn> ich vermute mal, dass das nicht funktionieren wird
<LetoThe2nd> ja,. für gui-sachen nicht geeignet
<LetoThe2nd> du hast auch keinen PATH, kein HOME, etc.
<TheBrayn> du hast zu dem zeitpunkt zu dem der die @reboot sachen ausführt keinen X-Server
<barnyh> achso
<barnyh> die kommen dann in rc.local ?
<TheBrayn> sowas macht man mit dem desktop environement oder über die .xinitrc
<LetoThe2nd> barnyh: auch nicht.
<TheBrayn> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<barnyh> so liegt xinitrc
<TheBrayn> lies dir den artikel durch, da stehen bessere lösungen
<barnyh> ja sehe ich
<barnyh> numlocx on und TochpadOFF sollte wohl auch nicht rein
<barnyh> 2te Frage: gibt es irgend ein nachteil das ich Festplatten die dm-crypted sind, via script mounte, also alle schritte mit keyfile durchsausen lassen, als wenn ich fstab benutzen würde? fstab ist bei mir irgendwo gescheitert
<jokrebel> Leider funktioniert ein "Rechtsklick - neu laden" beim KDE-Miniprogramm "Web-Scheibchen" nicht, wenn beim Start keine Netzwerkverbindung vorhanden war. Ich muss dann immer erst umständlich: Miniprogramme entsperren - Einstellungen - Webseite - dort kurz was ändern und rückgängig machen damit "Anwenden" anklickbar wird - nach "anwenden" gefolgt von "ok" wird die Seite dann endlich angezeigt und ich kann die Miniprogramme wieder sperren. Das 
<jokrebel> ist leider mehr als lästig, da bei dem Rechner zeitweise kein Netzwerk anliegt. Jemand ne Idee wie ich das "neu laden" in dem Falle zum funktionieren bekomme? (Wenn die Seite bereits angezeigt wird, scheint das neu laden anscheinend zu funktionieren)
<TheBrayn> barnyh: eine externe oder eine interne festplatte?
<barnyh> TheBrayn: eine die immer über sata angeschlossen bleibt, immer!
<TheBrayn> und wann willst du da das passwort eingeben?
<barnyh> keyfile...
<barnyh> @ TheBrayn 
<TheBrayn> also unverschlüsseltes keyfile
<barnyh> ist zustand: sys verschlüsselt, cdrom laufwerk ist umgebaut zum HDD_caddy. laufwerk im hddcaddy ist crypted. nach dem boot wird hddcaddy eingebunden
<TheBrayn> dazu ist jedenfalls die /etc/crypttab da
<barnyh> aber was hat das mit der keyfile zu tun jetzt ?
<TheBrayn> naja da gibst du das keyfile an
<barnyh> na gut, 
<jokrebel> na gut :-/ andere Frage: wie bring ich nach dem hochfahren eines Rechners ohne einloggen irssi automatisch im Hintergrund zum laufen?
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart spricht da von Veränderung der .profile aber ohne nähere Erläuterung oder passenden Links.
<ppq> ohne einloggen? hm, wenn du nur einen user hast, sollte das gehen.. per upstart job oder rc.local eine screen session starten als ein bestimmter benutzer mit sudo zb.
<ppq> ~/.profile wird erst beim login gesourced
<jokrebel> ppq: Auch kein Problem. Dann nehm ich Autologin und nach 1 Minute Screensave-Sperre (ist glaub eh schon so eingestellt wegen dem Backlight off Problem). Aber was genau muss ich da in der .profile wo reinpacken? Einfach ganz ans Ende ein "irrsi" und gut?
<jokrebel> ppq: Oder muss ich da in den GUI-Autostart einen Terminalaufruf welcher dann irssi startet reinpacken?
<ppq> jokrebel, wieso terminal? geht aber beides
<ppq> du nutzt doch screen, oder nicht
<jokrebel> ppq: Nö, bin auf byobu gewechselt.
<ppq> das *ist* screen ;)
<jokrebel> aha - dachte das ist was neues was screen-ähnlich ist aber halt viel mehr kann…
<jokrebel> ppq: Was schreib ich denn da wo rein in die .profile wenn ich will dass mithilfe von byobu im Hintergrund irssi gestartet werden soll?
<ppq> die .profile ist ein ganz normales shell-skript
<ppq> schreib halt den befehl rein
<ppq> aber als autostart über die desktopumgebung ists besser
<ppq> .desktop datei in ~/.config/autostart/
<jokrebel> ohm 
<ppq> =V/A
<jokrebel> ppq: Ich nutz das meist nur remote
<jokrebel> V/A?
<bekks> Ich würde mir einen Alias dafür bauen.
<jokrebel> bekks: Bin für alle Vorschläge offen. Ziel ist, dass, wenn der Rechner hochfährt automatisch (gern auch nur im Hintergrund, da meist dort gar nicht direkt bedient) irssi startet.
<foofoobar> Hi. Habe derzeit nur Ubuntu drauf und möchte noch nebenbei ein Windows 7 installieren. Wenn ich nun die Partition mit gparted erstellt habe und dann Windows dadrauf installiert habe, wird die Installation ja auch den Bootloader überschreiben. Wie kann ich nach der Win-Installation Grub wieder installieren und dort dann zwischen Linux/Win auswählen?
<jokrebel> foofoobar: Der einfachste Weg ist erst Windows installieren und danach Ubuntu.
<foofoobar> jokrebel, ich weiß. Ich habe aber Ubuntu schon installiert und möchte es ungern neu installieren
<jokrebel> foofoobar: Wenn Du es umgekeht machst, must Du anschließend Grub reparieren (wie im Ubuntuusers-Wiki beschrieben)
<foofoobar> jokrebel, ich habe diesen Beitrag gefunden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur Ich müsste also irgendwie wieder mein altes Ubuntu booten und dann grub neu in den MBR schreiben lassen, richtig?
<jokrebel> !grub_2 > foofoobar
<foofoobar> Ist nur die Frage wie ich wieder das alte ubuntu starten kann
<dasjoe> foofoobar, irgendeine aktuelle Ubuntu-CD reicht
<foofoobar> dasjoe, aber dann starte ich doch von cd und nicht von meinem ubuntu, oder?
<jokrebel> foofoobar: Am einfachsten klappt meiner Meinung nach die Reparatur per LiveCD
<dasjoe> Also, 'nen Livesystem. Mit einer Minimal wird's ein bisschen komplexer, weil du erst reinchrooten musst, meine ich
<dasjoe> foofoobar, das macht nichts. Du willst ja nur Grub wieder in den MBR schreiben, dazu musst du nicht in dein installiertes System
<dasjoe> Live-CD booten, grub-install /dev/sdX, erledigt
<foofoobar> Und wenn grub im MBR ist findet es automatisch meine vorhandene ubuntu installation?
<dasjoe> grub-install sollte deine Installation finden
<jokrebel> foofoobar: Da dann diesen Unterpunkt befolgen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<foofoobar> Also 1) von Live-CD booten 2) grub-install 3) altes ubuntu starten und dort nochmal diese "Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD" ausführen oder ist das durch die vorherigen Punkte überfällig?
<jokrebel> bekks:  ppq:  wie mach ich das?
<dasjoe> foofoobar, die Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD ist was du willst, wenn du geschriebener Anleitung folgen willst
<dasjoe> foofoobar, chroot-Methode, damit grub.cfg neu erstellt werden kann
<foofoobar> okay, danke
<MrTurkelton> Abend zusammen
<jokrebel> MrTurkelton: Nabend
<MrTurkelton> mir kommt es so vor als ob mein Macbook unter WLAN langsamer läuft hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das beschleunigen kann. An dem WLAN an sich kann es nicht liegen da Tablets und andere Notebooks schneller laufen 
<bekks> Guck Dir "cat /proc/cpuinfo" mit und ohne WLAN an.
<cihan__> jemand da?
<jokrebel> nein ;-)
<cihan__> xD
<jokrebel> !frag > cihan__
<cihan__> pffh?! wie kommst du darauf, dass ich ne frage hätte?! ^^
<cihan__> ne stimmt schon
<cihan__> ich hätte da mal ne frage zu grub
<cihan__> kann ich die hier stellen?
<jokrebel> cihan__: Ja - und stell keine Metafragen und nutze Satzzeichen anstelle von Enter und es wird alles gut ;-)
<hjaekel> cihan__, du hast jetzt schon 2 fragen gestellt, damit ist dein limit erreicht
<cihan__> hehe dann bis morgen
<kitikonti> wenn ich eine datei umbenenne muss ich ja # mv /pfad/alter_datei.txt /pfad/neue_datei.txt schreiben, wenn der pfad aber der gleiche bleibt gibts da einen möglichkeit das ich den das zweite mal nicht ausschreibe
<jokrebel> kitikonti: Wenn Du Dich bereits per cd in das Verzeichnis bewegt hast reicht auch ein mv alt.txt neu.txt
<bekks> cd /pfad; mv alte.datei neue.datei
<cihan__> was sind metafragen?
<kitikonti> ja ok das ist mir klar, aber wenn ich wirklich nur die datei umbenennen will dan spar ich mir kein tippen wenn ich vorher in das verzeichnis wechsle, dann umbenenne und dann wider in das verzeichnis wechsle wo ich vorher war
<jokrebel> cihan__: Die antwort hätte auch Google gewusst https://www.google.de/search?q=metafrage+wikipedia&oq=metafrage+&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0j5j0.4805j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<cihan__> habs gerade im REgelwerk gelesen, sry
<MrTurkelton> sry hatte eine dc kammen die pastebins noch an Bekks?
<cihan__> Wenn ich Grub auf sda installiere, wo auf der sda1 Windows drauf ist, löscht mir Grub dann alles oder wird nur der MBR überschrieben?
<cihan__> Ubuntu ist nämlich auf sdb drauf
<jokrebel> cihan__: Der Grub-Anteil der fragt ob Du ihn in den MBR oder die Partition installieren willst überschreibt dann nur den MBR. Der Rest von Grub liegt dann im Boot-verzeichnis Deiner Ubuntu-Installation.
<cihan__> jokrebel: Folgendes: Ich musste Ubuntu 12.04 neuinstallieren. ich habe zwei 
<cihan__> Festplatten. Auf sda1 ist Windows und auf sdb1 sollte Ubuntu. Soweit sogut. Jetzt will grub nicht mehr. Anscheinend findet es eine UUID nicht.
<cihan__> jokrebel: deswegen lande ich ständig im grub rescue und komme nicht voran. Mit Ubuntu-CD habe ich das hier alles probiert ohne erfolg: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<jokrebel> cihan__: Naja - man sollte schon wissen was auf welcher Partition und welcher Platte liegt, damit man da dann die richtigen Auwahlen treffen kann. ;-)
<jokrebel> *Auswahlen
<cihan__> jokrebel: Ich habe ja alles vor mir. Ich sehe es ja. Irgendwas stimmt mit grub aber nicht. Wahrscheinlich waren während der Installation irgendwelche externen angeschlossen. Die findet Grub jetzt nicht mehr, nur was machen?
<jokrebel> Und wenn man das alles sicher weiß und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD haarklein abarbeitet und natürlich die Sachen an die eigenen Gegebenheiten anpasst! klappt das auch.
<jokrebel> zeig mal Deine fstab
<cihan__> jokrebel: Im Terminal von der Desktop-CD aus? Da heißt es nämlich, command not found 
<jokrebel> cihan__: Nein, natürlich die fstab Deines installierten Ubuntus welches nicht starten will (wo Du auch per LiveCD wenn Du es mountest rankommst)
<jokrebel> cihan__: Oder/Und gib mal die komplette Meldung die Dich zu der Aussage "Anscheinend findet es eine UUID nicht." veranlasst in nem Pastebin hier rein.
<cihan__> jokrebel: Moment, muss neu starten. Ich bin hier an meinem Notebook. Problem ist an meinem PC
<cihan__> paste:417672:grub: no such device
<cihan__> jokrebel: geht das so?
<jokrebel> nö - Du musst den Link pasten
<cihan__> jokrebel: [paste:417672:grub: no such device]
<cihan__> jokrebel: bin zu blöd gerade dafür: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417672/
<cihan__> jokrebel: na also
<jokrebel> cihan__: Geht doch ;-) und jetzt noch die Datei /etc/fstab von Deiner Ubuntu-partition
<cihan__> jokrebel: das kann jetzt dauern. Muss erst live-CD booten
<jokrebel> cihan__: Bin dann jetzt aber weg; sorry, gute Nacht und viel Erfolg!
<cihan__> jokrebel: oh, schade
<jokrebel> cihan__: Es sind noch über hundert andere da die sich auch sehr gut (oder oft sogar besser) auskennen.
<cihan__> jokrebel: jou, danke aber. Auch dir gute nacht
<xZise|x64> Okay bei mir schaltet sich der Bildschirm immernoch nach 10 Minuten aus, obwohl ich mit xset die standby, suspend und off Zeit auf 0 Sekunden (laut man xset ist das wie deaktiviert ist).
<bekks> Ist das ein Laptop?
<xZise|x64> Außerdem habe ich schon mit xset -dpms versucht das DPMS zu deaktivieren. xset -q zeigt auch an, das DMPS deaktiviert ist, aber dennoch geht der aus.
<xZise|x64> es ist ein Beamer via HDMI
<bekks> Dann stell das am Beamer ein.
<xZise|x64> Also ich habe das gerade über den 2. HDMI Eingang reingesteckt, evtl. liegt es daran, weil beim 1. HDMI Eingang ist der nie ausgegangen (habs aber noch nicht mit dem Computer getestet)
<xZise|x64> Ich stecks mal um in 10 Minuten wissenw irs
<xZise|x64> Wobei das ergibt doch keinen Sinn. Woher soll der Beamer wissen das er sich deaktivieren kann?
<xZise|x64> Z.B. beim Video gucken geht es ja auch aus (d.h. um ein stillstehendes Bild kann es sich nicht handeln)
<xZise|x64> Okay das hat nichts gebracht. Ich habe jetzt mal den ECO Modus ausgeschaltet aber an anderen Geräten hat der kein Problem gemacht.
<Laire> hm, bilde ich mir das nur ein oder habe ich mit ubuntu schlechteren WLAN empfang als mit Windows 7
<apollo13> ersteres
<apollo13> und selbst wenn es letzteres wäre ist die frage so generisch dass eine antwort ohne glaskugel unmöglich ist
<xZise|x64> Okay auch ohne ECO Modus wird das Bild schwarz. Bzw. blau weil der Beamer kein Signal bekommt.
<xZise|x64> Regelt das eigentlich auch der Bildschirmschoner? Weil nachdem ich die Maus bewegt habe, bekam ich eine Konsole wo oben links in der Ecke ^@^@ stand und sonst nichts.
<xZise|x64> den Mauszeiger konnte ich auch sehen.
<xZise|x64> Ich habe dann via SSH killall gnome-screenserver gemacht und der war weg (also nehme ich an diese „Konsole“ hing damit zusammen)
<Laire> keine ahnung ob die nachricht mit den 8m noch angekommen ist, jedenfalls war die verbindung jetzt kurzeitig komplett weg
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-04
<LupusE_> g'morgen
<w3gi> hallo, ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir einen neuen laptop zu besorgen...
<w3gi> da es wenige modelle ohne OS gibt wäre ich auch bereit einen mit Win8 zu kaufen
<w3gi> nur bekommt man das auch problemlos wieder runter und linux drauf?
<dadrc> Im Allgemeinen ja.
<w3gi> was heißt im allgemeinen...
<w3gi> ich hab mehrmals gehört win8 soll sich ja schon teilweise in bios breit machen
<w3gi> bzw. ein extra optimiertes bios brauchen, usw.
<dadrc> Na, ich würd es jetzt nicht garantieren wollen, aber so geht das.
<k1l> bios stirbt aus un uefi ersetzt es. evtl muss man secureboot ausmachen oder auf legacy bios stellen.
<k1l> das hängt aber alles vom exakten modell ab was man dann hat
<LetoThe2nd> siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement?redirect=no
<dadrc> Solange man kein Dualboot bauen will, ist das aber meistens simpel.
<LetoThe2nd> regel #1 ist wohl: nimm was wo jemand schon dokumentiert hat dass es geht. :)
<w3gi> http://geizhals.at/toshiba-satellite-c70d-a-10l-pscene-00y00jgr-a975260.html
<w3gi> gibt es eine hcl für notbooks?
<w3gi> bzw. wo finde ich eine liste mit modellen bei denen es schon klappt?
<LetoThe2nd> w3gi: 1x googlen: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<LetoThe2nd> w3gi: i.a. bevorzugen viele linuxer thinkpads, shclicht wegen der grossen erfahrungsbasis.
<w3gi> lenovo?
<dadrc>  ja
 * LetoThe2nd ist mal wech
<w3gi> toll nur finde ich kein einziges aktuelles in der HCL :(
<dadrc> Ich würds so machen: Such dir ein Notebook raus, das dir gefällt, dann frag Google, obs da bekannte Probleme mit gibt
<foofoobar> Hi. Muss ich neben dem provisorischen Backup noch etwas spezielles beachten wenn ich mittels gparted meine SDD Partition verkleinere?
<foofoobar> Ich habe noch in erinnerung das dieser Vorgang für meine HDD ewig gedauert hat, ich vermute für die SSD wird dies um einiges schneller funktionieren?
<dadrc> wird schneller, ja
<|Frodo|> foofoobar: kommt darauf an, /wohin/ du deine SSD-partition sicherst. wenn das backupmedium eine "normale" HDD ist, wird es nicht bedeutend schneller gehen...
<|Frodo|> dadrc: oder liege ich da etwa falsch?
<foofoobar> Also das backup wichtiger Daten habe ich schon, mir geht es hier um den Vorgang des verkleinerns einer Partition
<foofoobar> sda1 -> sda1(kleiner) + sda2 (restgröße)
<|Frodo|> @all: hallo! ich möchte unter KDE/kubuntu die energieprofile so justieren/ergänzen, daß /nur/ im falle einer ssh-fernwartung meines laptops besagter laptop beim schließen des deckels /nicht/ in den ruhezustand übergeht. wie gehe ich am besten vor?
<dadrc> foofoobar, ja, wie gesagt, wird schneller gehen, aber sofort ist es auch nicht fertig :)
<dadrc> |Frodo|, wüsste nicht, dass KDE das direkt unterstützt.
<foofoobar> dadrc, ist so ein vorgang generell riskant oder kann man das mittlerweile als relativ stabil/sicher ansehen?
<ubu_> hi
<ubu_> vncviewer 192.168.1.14
<ubu_> vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<ubu_> Unable to connect to VNC server
<ubu_> jemand eine idee?
<dadrc> foofoobar, normalerweise geht das gut, aber ohne Backup würd ich das nicht machen
<ubu_> krieg keine verbindung zwischen zwei ubuntu pcs zu stande
<ubu_> proggi ist tightvnc
<dadrc> Display angeben, hilft meistens
<ubu_> dadrc: meinst mich ?
<dadrc> ja
<ubu_> was mienst jetzt mit display?
<ubu_> fehlt da nicht noch ein port, hm
<dadrc> Port ist meistens der gleiche, braucht man normalerweise nicht angeben
<ubu_> okay
<dadrc> Aber jenachdem, wie dein Server einstellt ist, teilt er entweder :0 oder :1 oder was anderes
<dadrc> Und das muss man angeben
<dadrc> Guck mal im Startlog deines Servers nach, da sollte das stehen
<ubu_> dadrc: /home/ubu/.vnc/xstartup 
<ubu_> ?
<dadrc> Klingt gut
<ubu_> steht nichts dolles drinne
<dadrc> ah, ne. ist auch die falsche datei.
<ubu_> okay
<ubu_> letztes mal ging das völlig problemlos...
<dadrc> da sollte eine Datei namens "<hostname>:<display>.log sein
<ubu_> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/dLAhPtMB
<dadrc> Heißt also ubu-Aspire-5737Z:1.log?
<ubu_> jo das letzte
<dadrc> Dann probier's mal mit vncviewer 192.168.1.14:1
<ubu_> moment
<ubu_> bild hab ich aber ist kein clone ;)
<ubu_> was ein dreck schon wieder ;)
<dadrc> Nö, Clone wär ja auch :0
<dadrc> Das macht tightvnc aber normalerweise nicht
<dadrc> Muss man erst entsprechend einstellen
<ubu_> k
<ubu_> dadrc: zeigt mir nur das wallapaper an
<|Frodo|> ubu_: versuchs mal mit ssvnc. der überträgt standardmäßig einen "clone" des desktops
<ubu_> ist tightvnc jetzt nicht so dolle oder was?
<|Frodo|> ubu_: ssnvc basiert auf tightvnc
<ubu_> k
<ubu_> geht auch bloß nicht...
<ubu_> ein traum ;)
<|Frodo|> ubu_: noch mal von vorne: was geht denn nicht? nen bild hattest du doch vorhin immerhin übertragen: ergo steht zumindest die netzverbindung!?
<ubu_> irgendwas mit ssl / ssh zertifikat aber selbst ohne verschlüsselung kommt keine verbindung zu stande...
<|Frodo|> ubu_: dann bleib (vorerst) bei deinem tightvnc. :-) du hattest oben ne fehlermeldung gepostet!?
<|Frodo|> ubu_: hatte denn ne vnc-sitzung zuvor schonmal mit den jetzt beteidigten PCs funktioniertß
<|Frodo|> ?
<ubu_> meld mich später...danke dir erstmal
<ubu_> hab gerade besuch
<dasjoe> ubu_, ich benutze dafür x11vnc, das an lightdm gekoppelt ist. Zusätzlich tightvnc, um eine getrennte Session starten zu können, ähnlich wie in http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/
<|Frodo|> dasjoe: ssvnc ist eigentlich auch "nur" der viewer. der dazu empfohlene (und mitentwickelte) server ist der von dir verwendete x11vnc
<TheBrayn> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8805561 was hat das zu bedeuten?
<TheBrayn> das ist aus syslog bevor mein pc ne kernel panic hatte
<dadrc> TheBrayn, sind halt Detailinformationen zu der Panic. Irgendwas bei der Ausführung vom gnome-terminal hat in deinem 4. Kern einen Kernel Oops ausgelöst, den das System nicht überstanden hat
<dadrc> Normal ist das nicht.
<TheBrayn> wie zum teufel schafft das gnome-terminal das
<dadrc> Ich geh davon aus, dass das nicht an gnome-terminal liegt
<TheBrayn> also das hat sich davor aufgehängt als ich in einem tmux-terminal ^D gemacht habe
<TheBrayn> dann hab ichs versucht zu beenden was erstmal nicht geklappt hat, nur über eine extra fehlermeldung
<TheBrayn> habs dann neu gestartet und versucht tmux zu attachen was fehlgeschlagen ist
<TheBrayn> tmux lief aber noch irgendwie, ließ sich aber auch nicht killen weswegen ich dann versucht hab den pc neu zu starten
<TheBrayn> das wollte dann ebenfalls nicht, dann kam etwas, das aussah wie eine kernel-panic wonach ich den reset-knopf gedrückt habe
<dadrc> Passiert das öfter?
<TheBrayn> ne
<TheBrayn> gnome terminal kackt allerdings durchaus von zeit zu zeit mal ab
<dadrc> hmmh
<TheBrayn> allerdings waren dann die auswirkungen noch nie so drastisch
<dadrc> Sollten sie eigentlich auch nicht
<TheBrayn> wundert mich auch total
<dadrc> Bugreport auf, den Kram von oben dazu, vielleicht kann einer der Kerneldevs was damit anfangen
<dadrc> Ich würd gegen den laufenden Kernel filen, gnome-terminal darf sowas nicht verursachen, egal, wie oft das abstürzt.
<dadrc> Ich bin erstmal aufm Weg nach Hause.
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> ich nutze die gnome shell und mir geht der akku-warn-popup am unteren monitor rand arg auf die nerven
<subz3r0> der/das
<subz3r0> jemand ne idee wie ich das abstellen kann? :>
<subz3r0> habs gefunden
<subz3r0> sudo nano /usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/panel.js
<subz3r0> in der zeile "const STANDARD_STATUS_AREA_ORDER = ['a11y', 'keyboard', 'volume', 'bluetooth', 'network', 'battery', 'userMenu'];" das 'battery' entfernen 
<_Lena_> Hallo allesamt, ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich bluetooth treiber unter (L)Ubuntu, bin ich da hier im richtiegen kanal ?
<k1l_> schieß los
<_Lena_> ich benutze lubuntu 13.10 und mein BT ist 1310:0001 Roper Class 1 Bluetooth Dongle
<_Lena_> unter hciconfig erscheint immer down
<k1l_> was sagt: rfkill list ?
<_Lena_> " damals" vor einem Jahr funktionierte es auf anhieb ohne extra treiber
<_Lena_> rfkill sagt nichts geblockt
<_Lena_> ich vermute, das in neueren Ubunuversionen die Firmware für den Dongel fehlt
<jokrebel_> was wird in lsusb bzw. lspci darüber gelistet?
<_Lena_> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 1310:0001 Roper Class 1 Bluetooth Dongle
<_Lena_> hciconfig zeigt mir auch das device "hci0" aber es ist immer down, ich kann es auch als root nicht aktivieren
<jokrebel_> blueman ist installiert?
<_Lena_> ja
<jokrebel_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth/Einrichtung kennst Du? Da wird sogar exakt Deine Geräte-ID erwähnt.
<kubine> Title: Einrichtung › Bluetooth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_Lena_> wenn ich einen 0815 Dongel einstecke funktioniert  alles, aber schlecht reichweite
<jokrebel_> Ist allerdings anscheinend für 12.04 geprüft. Also hilft vielleicht der Punkt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth/Einrichtung
<k1l_> _Lena_: linux-backports-modules installiert?
<kubine> Title: Einrichtung › Bluetooth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> err
<jokrebel_> Ist allerdings anscheinend für 12.04 geprüft. Also hilft vielleicht der Punkt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth/Einrichtung#Treiber
<kubine> Title: Einrichtung › Bluetooth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> linux-firmware-nonfree könnte es auch sein
<_Lena_> ok, ...geh mal kurz ne runde lesen
<k1l_> klingt für mich nach dem bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-tools/+bug/984299  dann sieht es schlecht aus :/
<kubine> Title: Bug #984299 “1310:0001 Bluetooth Dongle does not work anymore in...” : Bugs : “bluez-tools” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<_Lena_> ja, klingt nach dem Bug 984299
<dodo4444> guten abend, ich habe eine frage die sich nicht speziell auf ubuntu, sonder auf die bash bzw. den befehl sed bezieht. kennt jmd. einen irc in dem solche fragen behandelt werden
<bekks> dodo4444: #bash und #sed
<_Lena_> ich habe auch schon einige Foren mit dem selben Problem gefunden, aber leider keine Lösung :(
<bekks> _Lena_: Es gibt keine Lösung. Du kannst nur abwarten wann die Lösung von https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42985 in einen Ubuntukernel einfliesst.
<kubine> Title: Bug 42985 SiW (Silcone Wave) USB Bluetooth Dongle broke between 2.6.38 and 3.3-rc6 (at bugzilla.kernel.org)
<bekks> Oder halt einen entsprechenden Kernel nehmen.
<_Lena_> das habe ich schon befüchtet, da muss ich mir wohl einen anderen kaufen, kosten ja eh kaum noch was
<_Lena_> trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe
<bekks> Anderen kaufen?
<bekks> Wieso das?
<bekks> Nimm einen andern Kernel.
<bekks> Welchen Kernel hast du denn genau?
<_Lena_> 3.2.0-58-lowlatency
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu?
<_Lena_> lubuntu  13.10
<bekks> Das ist ein Kernel von 12.04 den du da hast - warum? :)
<bekks> 13.10 hat mindestens 3.5
<_Lena_> da hast du völlig recht !!, ich war auch schon mal bei 3.6 wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<_Lena_> da hab ich ja ein durcheinander
<bekks> Ich würde mamal den aktuellen 13.10 Kernel installieren/benutzen. Dann sollte sich das Problem von alleine lösen.
<bekks> *mal
<tuxiano> Hallo, kann mir jemand beim einrichten vom CUDA Toolkit helfen. Ich bekomme es nicht die Umgebungsvariablen zu konfigurieren. 
<tuxiano> Siehe dazu: http://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-getting-started-guide-for-linux/index.html#runfile-installation
<kubine> Title: Getting Started Linux :: CUDA Toolkit Documentation (at docs.nvidia.com)
<tuxiano> Kapitel 4
<tuxiano> mit dem Befehl export PATH funktioniert es
<tuxiano> aber wie bekomme ich das hin, dass das nicht nach jedem Neustart wieder verloren geht
<_Lena_1> so, da bin wieder. Habe alle updates instalieren lassen und neugestartet, bin aber immer noch beim 3.2.0-58-lowlatency
<subz3r0> tuxiano: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable?highlight=path
<kubine> Title: Umgebungsvariable › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> tuxiano: Hab CUDA zwar grad das erste mal gehört, aber sofort auch im Ubuntuusers-Wiki einen Beitrag gefunden http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nvidia_CUDA_installieren - ich halt mich sehr gerne an diese Anleitungen von dort.
<kubine> Title: Nvidia CUDA installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> _Lena_1: was zeigt "ls -al /boot/ "? bitte im pastebin
<tuxiano> ok, habs verpennt dort nach zuschauen
<jokrebel_> _Lena_1: Sieht nach nem "speziellen" Kernel aus. Hast Du das aus irgenwelchen Fremdquellen?
<subz3r0> na dann mal zackig ans lesen ;)
<tuxiano> ich starte mal neu und schau mal ob es funktioniert
<tuxiano> danke
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Ubuntu-12-04
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> *hust*
<subz3r0> "linux-lowlatency"
<subz3r0> vermutlich gibts die auch für ihrs 13.10(wars?)
<_Lena_1> ich denke nicht, das ist meinesachtens ein "normaler" low latency" kernal für musikproduktion etc
<k1l_> _Lena_1: benötigst du den auch (also für rt) oder hast du den nur, weil jemand meint der wäre schneller
<jokrebel_> ++ k1l_ -selbiges wollt ich auch grad fragen
<k1l_> _Lena_1: aber auch saucy hat einen 3.11er low latency kernel. also ist an deinem setup was komisch
<_Lena_1> den benutze ich wegen audiooptimierung der macht fast keine  Verzögerungen bei Livemusik
<_Lena_1> das kann gut sein, da hab ich schon einieges rumgebastelt, und bin leider sehr vergesslich, kann leider nicht sagen, was ich alles schon kaputtoptimiert habe
<k1l_> ok, trotzdem solltest du nicht auf einem 3.2er stehen bleiben. was sagt der output von oben?
<_Lena_1> die  ist der neueste vmlinuz-3.2.0-58-lowlatency
<Ben85> hi
<k1l_> sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get dist-upgrade machen und dann alles in einen pastebin bitte
<k1l_> !paste | _Lena_1 
<k1l_> !paste > _Lena_1 
<kubine> _Lena_1: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Ben85> ich möchte Bumblebee aus firefox installieren bekomme es aber nicht gebacken..
<jokrebel_> Aus Firefox kann man installieren? oO
<Ben85> ja von hier mit apture oder so
<Ben85> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_Lena_1> [paste:417707:/boot]
<Ben85> wenn ich auf jetzt installieren klicke kommt ich soll was auswählen.. PS: Habe heute zum ersten mal Ubuntu installiert bin also neuling
<k1l_> _Lena_1: die ganze url bitte :)
<_Lena_1> sorry, bin neu hier    http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417707/
<kubine> Title: /boot › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> _Lena_1: ok, jetzt mit "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<koegs> Ben85: benutz doch einfach den Befehl der da steht oder du musst erstmal apturl installieren
<Ben85> apturl ist ein hacken in software center
<jokrebel_> Ben85: Du willst erstmal die Hinweise zu Femdquellen lesen und das PPA entsprechend einbinden. Und als Neuling ganz speziell auch nochmal von mir der Hinweis, dass man PPAs mit Bedacht und im Absoluten Notfall installieren sollte. Je mehr PPAs (Fremdquellen) Du aktiv hast, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit langfristig Dein System zu schrotten (im besonderen wenn man sich noch nicht so auskennt)
<Ben85> aber die nvidia karte saugt mein akku leer
<_Lena_1> da gab es probleme beim updaten   http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417712/
<kubine> Title: update › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> _Lena_1: Meinst Du medibuntu? Das gibt es nicht mehr.
<_Lena_1> ja
<k1l_> achso, das ist ein precise
<k1l_> war da eben nicht die rede von 13.10?
<_Lena_1> ich dachte ich hätte das update auf 13.10 gemacht
<k1l_> das update? von 12.04 musst du erst auf 12.10 und dann 13.04 und dann 13.10
<k1l_> wobei es 13.04 nicht mehr gibt weil der support ab jetzt nur noch 9 monate ist für nicht lts
<jokrebel_> Jo war die Rede von [19:50] <_Lena_> ich benutze lubuntu 13.10 und mein BT ist 1310:0001 Roper Class 1 Bluetooth Dongle
<jokrebel_> k1l_: Oh stimmt! Heist dass dann eigentlich, dass man aktuell das alte-noch-supportete-LTS erst mit dem kommenden-LTS wieder auf neueren Stand bringen kann?:;-/
<_Lena_1> ja genau, vor bis ca 1 Jahr lief er bei mir auch einwandfrei. Ich vermute irgendein update hat es ausser gefecht gesetzt
<k1l_> nee, noch gibt es die alten repos ja noch, aber bald werden die in die old-releases verschoben
<k1l_> _Lena_1: ja, das update zeigt auch einige PPAs etc. also schwer zu sagen was da ausschlaggebend ist. 
<bekks> jokrebel_: "noch supported"? 10.04 Server ist bis 2015 supported, und 12.04 bis 2017.
<_Lena_1> ich denke ich werde erstmal mein Sytem auf neuste  aktualisieren, und dann schau ich mal weiter, vieleicht ist nur das durcheinander der grund das mein BT-Dongel nicht läuft
<jonathanweber> Servus!
<bekks> _Lena_1: Du hast bereits ein 13.10, aktueller geht es nicht. Ein apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade wird da auch nicht viel ändern. Eher schon der aktuelle Kernel von 13.10
<jokrebel_> bekks: Schon klar. Für mich ist 12.04 trotzdem eine "altes noch supportete LTS-Version" welche ich möglichst nach Release von 14.04.1 auf allen Systemen "hochziehn" will.
<bekks> 12.04 ist die aktuelle LTS. :)
<k1l_> bekks: die sourcen waren doch von precise
<jokrebel_> _Lena_1: Man könnte es auch erstmal per LIveCD testen…
<bekks> Auch bei 12.04 gibts einen aktuellen 3.11er LTS kernel.
<jokrebel_> bekks: Ihre Quelle sagen was anderes.
<jonathanweber> ich hab mal ne frage; seit heute weiß ich, dass die in meinem laptop verbaute wlan-karte auch bluetooth unterstützt. Rausgefunden habe ich das, weil mir ein Freund eine bluetooth tastatur angeboten hat die ich momentan teste.
<jonathanweber> nach einigem hin und er habe ich das bluetooth modul (hci0) auch zum laufen gebracht und die tastatur wurde erkannt und eingerichtet (ich schreibe gerade mit ihr)...
<jonathanweber> mein problem: Die Reichweite ist SEHR gering (1-2 meter), obwohl sowohl karte als auch tastatur bis 10m/100m unterstützen.
<jonathanweber> ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die reichweite der karte eingestellt werden kann: geht das auch unter ubuntu?
<jokrebel_> jonathanweber: 100 Meter ist wohl eher für WLAN gemeint.
<jonathanweber> ok, das wär auch garnicht von bedarf - aber 5 meter wären schon irgendwie nett sonst macht das ganze ja wenig sinn :-D
<_Lena_1> ich weiss nicht, ob ich ein Downgrade machen sollte, denn abgesehen vom BT läuft alles soweit prima, denn mit anderen BT-Dongeln gab es keine Probleme (ausser Reichweite)
<bekks> _Lena_1: Was für ein Downgrade?
<jokrebel_> jonathanweber: Das ist aber vor allem Hardwareabhängig welche Maximalleistung (Klasse) Deine Geräte  (Sender UND Empfänger) können
<bekks> _Lena_1: Wieso installierst du nicht den aktuellen LTS Kernel? :)
<k1l_> _Lena_1: hä? was für ein downgrade? 12.04 ist die letzte version, die supported wird. d
<jokrebel_> s/letzte/aktuellste
<k1l_> bekks: sie hat da ein 12.04 laufen. und die low-latency gibts nicht im enablement stack
<jonathanweber> also die tastatur hat eine reichweite von 10 meter (was ja soweit ich weiß der mittleren klasse entspricht oder?)... da der laptop eigentlich high-end laptop ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass bluetooth schlechteste klasse ist...
<jokrebel_> _Lena_1: Und downgraden geht sowieso nicht (oder in die Hose)
<bekks> Naja, lowlatency ohne dongle oder normal mit dongle. :)
<jonathanweber> leider habe ich dazu keine genauen angaben gefunden...
<bekks> jokrebel_: BT über 10m sind ein Wunder.
<_Lena_1> da verzichte ich lieber auf diesen Dongel, und nehme einen der problemlos funktioniert
<jokrebel_> bekks: Sag das nicht mir ;-)
<bekks> _Lena_1: Es wird keiner funktionieren. Das ist ein Kernel Bug im BT Stack. Den kann man nur, ich sage es jetzt zum dritten Mal, nur beheben durch: Kernelupdate.
<bekks> s/BT/entspr./
<_Lena_1>  ??, so ein "billig"-china dongel zb funktioiert ohne probleme
<_moep_> hm wie öffne ich in Aeskulup dicom files? ich hab den dicomdir geladen und sehe die serien, aber kann sie nicht öffnen
<_Lena_1> es liegt an meinen Dongel
<jokrebel_> _moep_: Hab auch das (Aeskulup dicom) nie gehört, der erste Treffer meiner Suchmaschine sagt aber http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DICOM - das hast schon durch?
<kubine> Title: DICOM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> jokrebel_: Daher hat er Aeskulap ja.
<jokrebel_> bekks: Woher weist Du?
<bekks> Weil man unter Linux zu allererst nach DICOM sucht, wenn man sowas in die Hand gedrückt bekommt, und im ersten Treffer lautet die erste Empfehlung: Aeskulap, von besagter Wikiseite :)
<_moep_> jokrebel_: jo
<bekks> _moep_: Schau Dir lieber mal ginkgocadx an, das soll sehr brauchbar sein.
<_moep_> ich hab auch schon mal andere dicom files mit xmedicon angeguckt
<_moep_> aber bei der serie bekomm ich die in xmedcon nicht geladen
<bekks> _moep_: Das kann auch am DICOM Format liegen - weisst du zufällig, mit welcher Software die Bilder erzeugt wurden?
<_moep_> warte ich guck in die xml datei
<_moep_> irgendwas mit *.jar files ist der viewer
<bekks> Wie ca. 100% aller Viewer.
<bekks> Wie heissen die? :)
<jokrebel_> Gute Nacht allseits
<_moep_> bekks: CIDStart.exe
<_Lena_1> ich muss dann mal, vielen dank für eure Hilfe, ciao
<_moep_> bekks: Cerner ProVision™ PersonalDisc Version 6.0
<bekks> Ah, Cerner. Ok. :)
<_moep_> mal das ginkgocadx installieren
<_moep_> bekks: bei  ginkgocadx wird zwar was geladen aber ich seh keine serie^^
<_moep_> bekks: ah lol bei aeskulup steht unten "öffnen DICOM files" aber die datei wird nicht mal angezeigt
<_moep_> wenn ich sie trotzdem öffne seh ich sie immerhin
<no0code> hallo :)
<no0code> mein lighttpd www server macht probleme mit owncloud 6. ich glaube, ich brauch irgendeine version mit irgendeinem patch - weiß jemand was davon?
<no0code> rm test.html
<no0code> ups :D
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<no0code> 12.04.4
<Darkfire2012> Kann man von 12.04. auf 14.04 upgraden?
<jonathanweber> hi! ich bin wieder der mit der bluetooth-tastatur und der reichweite.
<jonathanweber> ich habe jetzt unter windows das ganze getestet, und dort habe ich tatsächlich eine reichweite von bis zu 10 metern. unter ubuntu fängt die tastatur bereits nach etwa 1-2 metern an unglaublich zu ruckeln, bis hin zu verbindungsabrissen und buchstabenwiederholungen.
<k1l_> Darkfire2012: der LTS upgrade, ja
<k1l_> Darkfire2012: aber das geht erst wenn das wird erst mit dem ersten point release freigeschaltet. also wenn 14.04.1 erscheint
<no0code> wie upate ich auf 12.10?
<no0code> s/upate/update
<no0code> ok habs gefunden :)
<no0code> hoffentlich ist das die richtige entscheidung auf 12.10 zu gehen
<Darkfire2012> danke k1l
<Darkfire2012> dann habe ich ja noch zeit.
<jonathanweber> niemand eine idee? :-(
<Darkfire2012> reichweite unter ubuntu geringer als bei Windows?
<Darkfire2012> na ja wie wärs mit nem Signalverstärker?
<beaver74_> jonathanweber: Kenne mich mit BT nicht aus.. schau doch mal ob unter beiden OS die selbe Class/Frequenz verwendet wird
<beaver74_> jonathanweber: oder hattest das, und die Werte sind dir bekannt?
<sneck> Hey Ich hab eine Frage bzgl. der Verschlüsselung bei der Ubuntu-Installation, kann mir jemand helfen? :)
<beaver74_> sneck: du solltest deine Frage stellen :)
<sneck> ok, ich hab letzens einer Freundin ein vollverschlüsseltes Ubuntu (mit alternateCD) aufgesetzt.
<sneck> beim Installationsprouzess ist aber garkeine Zeit verstreichen in der Ubuntu "verschlüsselt" hätte; das wurdert mich, weil bei einer Installation von debian ich normalerweise 7-10 Minuten pro GB der verschlüsselt werden muss während der installation warten muss. Jetzt frag ich mich ob das ubuntu wirklich verschlüsselt ist?
<k1l_> hast du nur /home verschlüsselt oder alles?
<sneck> alles
<sneck> manuell wie hier beschrieben
<sneck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/Alternate_Installation
<kubine> Title: Alternate Installation › System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sneck> haha ^^
<k1l_> sneck: k.a. ob da beim installieren ein delay kommen sollte oder nicht
<sneck> k1l_: kann es sein dass einfach die alte festplatte nicht überschrieben wurde?
<beaver74_> sneck: verwendet dein debian auch ext4?
<sneck> beaver74_: ja
<Richard82> hi
<beaver74_> sneck: dmesg sagt nichts aus über die Entschlüsselung?
<|Frodo|> sneck: habe erst kürzlich auch nen vollverschlüsselten kubuntu-laptop aufgesetzt. (k)ubuntu überschreibt/löscht bei der installation die gewählte partition _nicht_! d.h. alte (noch unverschlüsselte) datei(-bestandteile) bleiben solange noch aufspürbar, bis (zufällig) eine der neu angelegten dateien diealten reste überdeckt. ich vermute, debian überschreibt vor der eigentlichen installation die platte. deine zeitangabe ...
<|Frodo|> ... deckt sich in etwa mit meiner zuvor durchgeführten "manuellen" partitions-überschreibung.
<|Frodo|> jonathanweber: wirf mal einen blick auf hciconfig
<jonathanweber> auf was konkret? ich habe versucht den inquiry-wert (aktuell 4) zu ändern aber das geht nicht...
<|Frodo|> jonathanweber: sorry, habe hier kein bluetooth zur hand. kann nix selber testen.
<jonathanweber> kein problem!
<jonathanweber> ich denke das ganze ist ein bug, da einige den "hciconfig hc0 inqtpl" wert ändern können und einige nicht.
<|Frodo|> jonathanweber: ändern von inqtpl geht nicht? auch als root (mit sudo) versucht?
<|Frodo|> jonathanweber: ok, wir reden zumindest über die selbe option :-)
<jonathanweber> ohne root gibts ne fehlermeldung, mit root ändert sich einfach nichts#
<jonathanweber> er steht quasi immer auf 4#
<|Frodo|> jonathanweber: :-(
<jonathanweber> kein problem, ich kann mit der geringen reichweite leben..
<jonathanweber> danke auf jeden fall! :-)
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-05
<no0code_> hi :)
<no0code_> ich habe gerade ubuntu auf meinem vserver auf 13.04 upgegraded :)
<no0code_> problem ist, mein mailserver funktioniert nicht mehr - ich vermute es liegt daran, dass ich die datenbank sachen erstmal geskipped habe - kann ich die nachträglich nochmal aufrufen?
<ben85> hi, wie kann ich die xorg.conf löschen? möchte bumblebee installieren
<dadrc> Brauchst du Rootrechte für.
<dadrc> … na, dann sag ich ihm nicht, wie das geht.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<no0code> hallo
<no0code> https://github.com/owncloud/contacts/issues/262
<kubine> Title: Cant modify any contact - lighttpd · Issue #262 · owncloud/contacts · GitHub (at github.com)
<no0code> ich habe diesen owncloud fehler - dieser hängt mit meiner version von lighttpd zusammen
<no0code> wie kriege ich ubuntu quellen mit neueren sachen?
<dadrc> Welche Ubuntuversion benutzt du denn?
<no0code> 13.04
<no0code> ich liege falsch, es ist 13.10
<no0code> apt-get install lighttpd
<no0code> falsches tab
<dadrc> Ah, gut. Wollt gerade sagen, 13.04 kriegt keine Updates mehr.
<no0code> machts was wenn ich den tarball installiere, oder kriegt der paketmanager dann nen problem?
<dadrc> Naja, kannst es dann halt nicht über den Paketmanager deinstallieren.
<dadrc> In 14.04 wird 1.4.33 drin sein, reicht dir das?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, könntest du versuchen, das Paket von da zu nehmen
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lighttpd/1.4.33-1+nmu2ubuntu2/+build/5530791 ← da gibt's die Pakete
<kubine> Title: amd64 build : 1.4.33-1+nmu2ubuntu2 : “lighttpd” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Klappt nicht immer, aber meistens.
<no0code> der reicht definitiv - diese version 1.4.33 war auch die lösung bei jemand anderen
<dadrc> Und du  hast den Vorteil, dass sie problemlos über den Paketmanager wieder entfernt werden können
<no0code> wie binde ich die quellen von 14.04 ein?
<dadrc> Ich würd die Pakete von Hand runterladen
<no0code> oh danke
<no0code> das ist super
<no0code> ich nehme an, ich werde alle brauchen
<dadrc> Alle in ein Verzeichnis packen, dann `cd Verzeichnis; sudo dpkg -i lighttpd*`
<dadrc> -dev nicht, bei den -mod musst du selber wissen, welche du willst
<no0code> ok danke - ich probiers
<no0code> vhost und webdav werd ich wohl brauchen - mal gucken
<geser> es sollte eigentlich reichen nur die Paket runterzuladen, die man auch jetzt schon installiert hat
<geser> z.B. wirst du vermutlich nicht das -dev Paket brauchen, wenn du keine Erweiterungen kompilieren willst
<dadrc> Ajo, sag ich ja :)
<no0code> :)
<no0code> wofür ist dpkg die abkürzung?
<dadrc> Das ist ein Programm, das heißt so
<dadrc> Steht für … debian package, würd ich behaupten
<no0code> naheliegend
<no0code> oh man
<no0code> launchpad down?
<no0code> toll :D
<sdx23> Nö, ist's nicht. Und tut tätest ehh besser daran, die trusty sourcen einzubinden und zu pinnen; du hast nämlich Abhängigkeitsprobleme voraus.
<geser> ja, "Launchpad will shortly be going offline for a couple of minutes while we make some changes to our database setup."
<dadrc> ^^"
<no0code> mist - das geht so nicht
<dadrc> sdx23, hab ich 'ne Abhängigkeit übersehen?
<no0code> der meckert wegen den abhängigkeiten
<dadrc> Anscheinend.
<dadrc> Gut, dann, was sdx23 sagt.
<geser> eine Möglichkeit wäre das trusty lighttpd source Paket zu nehmen und es auf 13.10 zu kompilieren
<sdx23> dadrc: Mindestens init-system-helpers ist zu alt.
<dadrc> hm, hab ich nicht gesehen. Jo.
<no0code> ist init-system-helper größer als v1.13 nen systemcrasher für 13.10?
<no0code> lighttpd setzt den vorraus
<no0code> das ist gerade ein bissl ärgerlich mit lighttpd
<geser> nach einem Blick in das Paket, würde ich sagen, dass es keine Probleme geben sollte (ohne Gewähr)
<no0code> ich verusch mein glück :)
<no0code> dafür gibts nur .tar.gz auf launchpad - dazu der verweis unstable
<no0code> das problem ist gelöst
<no0code> :)
<geser> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/init-system-helpers/1.14/+build/5384080
<kubine> Title: i386 build : 1.14 : “init-system-helpers” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<no0code> ich habe init-system-helpers neu installiert - anschließend wurde ich aufgefordert lighttpd zu deinstallieren - danach lighttpd neuinstalliert, gestartet, und es geht :)
<no0code> das owncloud problem ist geschichte :) - vielen dank
<smeexs_> hallo , ich möchte meine ati karte gegen eine nvidia tauschen , da ich nur den standardtreiber nutze brauch ich nicht mehr machen als runter fahren , gk einbauen , hochfahren , oder?
<dadrc> Sollte klappen.
<smeexs_> thx , das mit grub neuinstallieren hat übrigens super geklappt 
<MrEvil24_> Moin. Weiß hier jemand wie ich alte Verknüpfungen im Ubuntu Dash? (nicht die Leiste!) wieder los werde? Hab NetBeans zweimal drin (Neue und alte Version. Alte ist aber schon deinstalliert). Einmal zuviel... :)
<MrEvil24_> Verknüpfungen im Dashboard (jetzt weiß ich wieder wie es heißt...) meine ich.
<MrEvil24_> Oh Antwort schon gefunden. :)
<passt> kann man im Logfile von fetchmail Datum und Uhrzeit eintragen lassen?
<koegs> passt http://fetchmail.berlios.de/fetchmail-FAQ.html#O13
<kubine> Title: The Fetchmail FAQ (at fetchmail.berlios.de)
<passt> koegs: danke
<doev> welcher Bereich ist bei qemu (virtmanager) für statische Adressen nutzbar?
<doev> anscheint keiner? start: 192.168.122.2 ende: 192.168.122.254
<doev> das ist schlecht
<jokrebel> doev: Legt das nicht Dein DHCP-Server fest?
<doev> jokrebel, läuft der auf dem host?
<doev> wahrscheinlich schon
<doev> auf den ersten blick ist dort keiner installiert
<doev> dort ist ein dhcp server integriert. über parameter lässt es sich steuern.
<jokrebel> doev: Meiner läuft auf meinem Hardware-Router
<doev> jokrebel, im virtmanager kann man beim neuerstellen von netzwerk-devices den bereich wählen. einmal angelegt dann nicht mehr.
<dasjoe> doev, das kommt halt auf die gewählte Anschlussart vom Netz an
<doev> dasjoe, libvirt bietet nur "virtuelle netzwerke" an. evtl, haben die auch nicht direkt etwas mit qemu zu tun.
<dasjoe> doev, Standard ist ja NAT vom Host, wobei die Clients vom dnsmasq quasi statische IPs zugeordnet bekommen. Das ist im Regelfall das "Default"-Netzwerk im Virt-Manager
<jokrebel> doev: Vom Virt-Manager weis ich nichts. Ich hab hier AQEMU. Die Wikiseite zu virt-manager kennst Du?
<dasjoe> doev, das klingt als würdest du die VM gerne wie einen echten Rechner in dein Netzwerk hängen. Ist das richtig? Dann willst du das Netzwerk bridgen
<doev> jokrebel, ja, dasjoe, nein, so wie es jetzt ist, ist es gut. die vms sollen nur vom host erreichbar sein.
<dasjoe> doev, du willst also dem dnsmasq sagen, dass es statische IPs an bestimmte VMs verteilen soll? Dann braucsht du die MAC von der VM und trägst per 'virsh net-edit default' unter '<range start='192.168.122.2' end='192.168.122.254' />' je Host eine Zeile wie zB '<host mac="00:16:3e:e2:ed" name="foo.example.com" ip="192.168.122.10" />' ein
<doev> dasjoe, nein, der client weißt sich die ip selbst zu, es sollte nur nicht mit dem dhcp kollidieren.
<jokrebel> doev: Dann leg beim DHCP-Server die Range kleiner fest, die er vergeben kann.
<stareye> doev: wie ist dein range
<stareye> wie ist die feste ip?
<doev> stareye, habe die range auf 128-254 gesetzt, die freien ips sollten nicht knapp werden
<dasjoe> doev, dann solltest du a) eine andere Range im Server einstellen b) wie ich vorgeschlagen habe die MAC und fixe IP trotzdem im Server bekannt machen, dann gibt's auch keine Kollision ;)
<doev> dasjoe, warum eine andere range?
<dasjoe> doev, damit sich dein Server und die statischen IPs nicht in die Quere kommen. Ich meinte mit a) und b) Alternativen, also entweder eine andere Range benutzen *oder* dem dnsmasq per Eintrag im Network mitteilen, dass die IP zu der MAC gehört und dadurch nicht anderweitig vergeben wird
<stareye> doev: wasfür netzwerk hast du dort ist das firmen netzwerk?
<doev> stareye, nein, das ist einfach nur mein host und ich möchte eine vm unter einer statischen addresse erreichbar ist ... was, um kurz daran zu erinnern ... eigentlich bereits gelöst ist. die range ist 128-254 und die vm hat die feste ip .10
<doev> die vm ist über virbr1 mit dem host verbunden.
<stareye> doev: wozu um gottes willens brauchst du 128 hosts
<doev> habe die range halt in der mitte geteilt, warum nicht?
<dasjoe> Das spielt doch keine Rolle, oder? Default sind 253 mögliche Hosts
<doev> nein default ist sind 0 hosts möglich, weil die range auf 2-254 stand
<stareye> ja aber sollen alle ne feste ip haben
<stareye> mein desktop ist mir schnuppe welche ip hat
<stareye> der server schon
<doev> falls ich nochmal einen host zufügen, dann sollte der auch eine statische ip bekommen.
<stareye> du hast keine farm zuhause?
<doev> wieso?
<stareye> mensch sind 128 host
<stareye> 128 computer
 * dasjoe hat gerade ~23 im Virt-Manager laufen
<doev> ich glaube wir sollten aus im ot-channel ausdiskutieren.
<stareye> naja
<dasjoe> doev, zu deinem Fall: du brauchst die vom DHCP vergebene Range gar nicht anzufassen, auch wenn du den Clients statische IPs zuweist. Du solltest halt dann(!) nur je Host die Zeile mit fixer IP im default-Netzwerk eintragen, damit dnsmasq weiß dass die IP vergeben ist
<doev> dasjoe, achso, der dhcp server vergibt die addresse dann nicht mehr?
<dasjoe> doev, was du gemacht hast geht natürlich auch, schränkt nur die DHCP-Range unnötig stark ein ;)
<dark2300> hallo zusammen
<dasjoe> doev, genau. Wenn er sie vergibt, dann nur an die MAC von dem Client. Falls der CLient mal vergessen sollte, dass er 'ne statische IP hat
<doev> ok
<dark2300> vill kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. ich wollte filezilla 3.7.3 installieren. bekomme aber nur die 3.5.3 installiert. habe schon danach gegoogelt aber ohne erfolg. oder ist es einfach nicht möglich auf ubuntu 12.04 die 3.7.3 zu installieren?
<doev> wenn ich meine 128 VMs laufen habe, dann muss ich das Netzwerk ja wieder anpacken :)
<doev> dark2300, direkt helfen kann ich da nicht, aber evtl. probierst du gftp aus. Meiner Meinung nach der bessere ftp-client.
<dark2300> ok. danke
<dasjoe> dark2300, Filezilla 3.5.3 ist die einzige aus den offiziellen Quellen installierbare Version, sagt http://packages.ubuntu.com
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<doev> wenn es eine aktuelle version von filezilla sein soll, evtl. nach einem ppa suchen.
<doev> ich würde aber die finger davon lassen.
<dark2300> bin nach dieser anleitung vorgegangen http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-filezilla-3-7-3-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-and-linux-mint-15-14/
<kubine> Title: How To Install FileZilla 3.7.3 On Ubuntu 13.04, 12.10 And Linux Mint 15, 14 | LinuxG.net (at linuxg.net)
<dark2300> aber der installiert immerwieder nur die 3.5.3er version. wollte nun ungern das os wechseln nur wegen so etwas
<dasjoe> Filezilla ist nicht mehr in dem PPA von n-muench, darum ändert das nix
<dasjoe> Das PPA kannst du also wieder deaktivieren
<dark2300> schade eigentlich
<dark2300> bei gftp kann ich leider keine art von FTP verschlüsselung einstellen
<dasjoe> dark2300, was spricht denn gegen die 3.5.3? :)
<doev> 12.04 is precise?
<dark2300> jap
<dark2300> bei 3.5.3 klappt die verbindung nicht.
<jokrebel> dark2300: Und woran machst Du fest, dass es mit 3.7.3 klappen würde?
<dark2300> bekomme das ssl zertifikat nicht. mit 3.5.3.   habs dann auf einem anderen rechner mit 3.7.3 probiert und dort gehts
<dark2300> vill liegt das problem ganz wo anders
<stareye> ja klar jamend möchte mich kennenlernen
<dark2300> ich wollte nun ungern das ding neu aufsetzen wegen so einer kleinen sache...
<doev> oh, ich merke gerade das meine vm nur den host erreichen kann :(
<doev> achso, wahrscheinlich habe ich den gateway vergessen
<dark2300> das ist ja immer so eine glückssache mit ubuntu :D
<doev> dark2300, mal an eine VM gedacht?
<ben85> hi
<ben85> ich wollte mir für mein Laptop Bublebee laden wegen der nvidia optimus technologie. Habe schon die normalen nvidia treiber installiert. Da bekam ich manchmal nen Fehler. Bekomme auch so ab und zu eine Fehlermeldung des Systems.
<ben85> Muss ich das Bumblebee einfach installieren? Bin komplett neu was Linux angeht
<dark2300> gibt es eigentlich noch einen anderen supportchannel?
<dark2300> also zwecks ubuntu
<doev> dadrc, den englischen
<doev> ups dark2300 
<doev> das forum
<dark2300> hab gerade nochma filezilla in der version 3.6* getestet. das klappt dort auch wunderbar
<dark2300> bekomme nur hier einen fehler. Antwort:	150 Opening BINARY mode data connection for MLSD
<dark2300> Antwort:	425 Unable to build data connection: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt
<ben85> irgendwie bekomme ich dauernd fehlermeldungen mit den nvidia treiber ect :(
<dark2300> welches ubuntu würdet ihr denn empfehlen?
<ben85> mit welchen programm kann ich die aufladung des akkus begrenzen wie im windows tool von lenovo z.b. 60%
<stareye> gute frage
<ben85> hab heute früh schon 2x den nvidia treiber installiert danach kommt wieder das programm zusätziche treiber und zeigt mir wieder die zwei treiber :/
<ben85> bekomme auch immer den fehler jockey.gtk
<Sephira> dark2300: das ist eine geschmacksfrage
<jokrebel> dark2300: Gib doch mal die Fehlermeldung in Deine Suchmaschine ;-)
<jokrebel> ben85: Was soll es für einen Sinn haben das Laden bei 60% zu stoppen?
<dark2300> LOL
<dark2300> das problem sitzt immer vor dem gerät :D
<dark2300> das hat mich nun weitergebracht.  TLSOptions NoSessionReuseRequired also in der tls config
<dark2300> juhi
<dark2300> :D
<PBeck> hi
<agentsoul> könnt Ihr mal ne Einschätzung abgeben wie sicher trupax ist. Im Sinne von Gefahr von Backdoors etc. etwa wie bei truecrypt? Also keiner weiß  wer dahinter steckt aber der code wurde geprüft und ist sauber?
<agentsoul> Falls Euch das zu nah an offftopic ist wechsle ich gerne
<bekks> agentsoul: Ja, es gehört ins Offtopic.
<Kotzmeister> ABen
<Kotzmeister> Abend
<Kotzmeister> Ich habe zur Zeit Ubuntu 12.4 LTS drauf , jetzt frage ich mich ob ich das System mal Updaten sollte weil gibt ja schon andere versionen
<clemon> So
<Kotzmeister> =)
<clemon> Also wie gesagt. 12.04 ist nicht umsonst LTS. Wenn du keine Probleme hast, würde ich alles so lassen wie es ist
<Kotzmeister> also probs habe ich keine , muss ich sagen , dachte nur das es villeicht mal an der zeit sit 
<clemon> Naja, updaten solltest du in jedem Falle, wenn es Sicherheitsbedenken gibt
<clemon> Aber da 12.04 LTS ist und noch Updates kommen .. 
<Kotzmeister> in den neuen versionen sind keine großen neuen sachen oder 
<Kotzmeister> die 12.4 jetzt nicht hat
<clemon> Naja, vllt. mal eine neuere Version von Gnome oder so etwas
<clemon> Aber sonst kannst du doch alles separat updaten
<clemon> Wenn du z. B. keine Treiber-Probleme etc. hast, dann gibt es keinen Grund für ein Update
<clemon> Aber wenn du Langeweile hast, dann erstell doch eine VM ;)
<Kotzmeister> dann lasse ich das lieber bevor hier wieder garnichts geht *g*
<clemon> Kannst ein wenig rumprobieren. Gibt noch anderes, außer Ubuntu
<Kotzmeister> ja dachte da an backtrack oder so =)
<k1l> wenn du nicht weißt warum du updaten solltestest (nichts vermisst) gibt es keinen grund upzudaten auf eine nicht lts version
<Kotzmeister> vielleicht sollte ich mich mal an ein neues linux ran trauen =)
<clemon> Ja. Probier dich aus :) Und schön in der VM bleiben, fürs erste ;)
<Kotzmeister> ok K1 
<ubu_> k1l: grüß dich, öhm die ubuntu 12.04 64 bit was würdest du da als mindestvoraussetzung empfehlen?
<Kotzmeister> THX
<k1l> du könntest mit dem enablement stack einen neueren kernel draufspielen um bessere hardware unterstützung zu haben (kann auch nach hinten losgehen). das ist aber auch im lts vorgesehen.
<k1l> ubu_: schau mal hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<kubine> Title: Installation/SystemRequirements - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ubu_: wenn du eh schon am knappsen bist dann nimm besser sofort Lubuntu
<clemon> Oder xubuntu. Lubuntu brauchst du echt nur wenn du >512mb RAM hast
<clemon> < meinte ich
<ubu_> und empfohlene vorraussetzungen @ k1l
<jokrebel> Kotzmeister: Die neue Version die im April kommen wird ist (so wie Deine 12.04) auch wieder ne LTS-Version. _Jetzt_ auf ein non-LTS upzugraden fänd ich unsinnig. Wart lieber bis die "Neue" da ist (am besten sie 14.04.1 wird) dann kannst da immer noch drüber nachdenken.
<k1l> ubu_: was für eine maschine hast ud denn da?
<ubu_> naja bei mir läufts ja 
<PachiriSuu> servus
<ubu_> kumpel fragte mich was er braucht damit es gut rennt
<ubu_> 700 mhz naja da kannste nict viel erwarten laut deinem link...
<k1l> ubu_: jeder aktuelle rechner sollte klappen
<ubu_> jop
<ubu_> ich mein die 64 bit läuft ja aufm alten p4 nicht wegen dem 64 bit wobei er das ja schaffen würde vom takt
<ubu_> müsste das ja bei intel erst bei 775 sein...
<k1l> ja, 64bit läuft nur auf 64bit hardware. auch die billigen coreduos (nicht core2duo) haben kein 64bit
<ubu_> ^
<ubu_> gut danke
<clemon> exit
<xerror> hi all (-: Ich habe einen Patch gefunden (für chromOS ? [gleicher kernel vllt??]) und bräuchte einen Hint wie ich den mit meinem 12.04.4 verschmeltze (-:
<xerror> der patch könnte eine kartenlesegerät fehlöer eines boradcom netXtream chips beheben.
<xerror> (verbaut uA im Acer e1-530 linpus linux book)
<xerror> ah, hier der patch : https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/third_party/kernel-next/+/fd1acc54a6b3db4e6503ccc4a9349f28b436031a
<kubine> Title: fd1acc54a6b3db4e6503ccc4a9349f28b436031a - chromiumos/third_party/kernel-next - Git at Google (at chromium.googlesource.com)
<k1l> hast du das enablement stack versucht in 12.04.4?
<k1l> evtl  brauchst du den patch ja gar nicht
<xerror> jaja, hab ich (-. ich bin auf 12.04.4 dailybuilt wegen meine elantech touchpad.
<xerror> aber der fehler tritt bei nahezu sämtlichen dtstris und kernels auf.
<bekks> dailybuild ist was ganz anderes als der lts enablement stack.
<xerror> na es ist das aktuellste 12.04.4 mit automatisch enableten hws, oder nicht ?
<bekks> Und "dailybuild" stellt nur die Basis für das Installationsmedium - es nutzt weiterhin die "ganz normalen" Quellen, bei denen Dich nie jemand zwingt, ein Update durchzuführen.
<bekks> Du msust den LTS enablement stack schon noch installieren um ihn zu nutzen.
<xerror> ich müßte aber wie gesgat tagesaktuell sein wenn ich mich nicht irre :-)
<bekks> Du irrst.
<xerror> ja ? ich schau mal nah, moment :-)
<bekks> Warum, habe ich gerade erklärt.
<k1l> xerror: was sagt der kernel?
<xerror> ist am book, ich sitz am rechner..sekunde :-)
<k1l> xerror: dailybuild ist nur die art der herstellung des isos. über das was dann passiert sagt das iso ja nichts aus
<xerror> 3.11.015.25
<xerror> kanns leide rgerad enciht cpasten
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von "uname -r"?
<xerror> 3.11.015.25
<bekks> Dann bedanke ich mich für dieses Gespräch, da du keinen offiziellen Ubuntu Kernel nutzt :)
<xerror> nein ? 
<apollo13> wer verwendet bitte so alte kernels *kopfkratz*
<xerror> hää ? macht ihr spaß mit mir ? :-)
<k1l> /slap apollo13 
<apollo13> 3.12.9-1 natürlich ;)
<xerror> ich dachte 3.11 ist der neuste bei ubuntu, obwohl ich glaub ich n 3.14 bei nem arch gesheen habe
<bekks> xerror: Nein, tust du nicht. Wie der Zufall es will, habe ich den LTS enablement stack im Einsatz und das ist definitiv nicht die Ausgabe von "uname -r" :)
<apollo13> k1l: ach komm
<xerror> ui, na gut, danke apollo !! (-: dann hau ich jetzt das frischeste drauf was kernel.org zu bieten hat, und komm dann wieder . ps: wo kann ichn mein ubuntu irc paswd im pidgin auslesen, weiss das wer ? ich habs mir nciht aufgeschrieben und brauchs auch fuers book
<bekks> xerror: Installier den lts enablement stack.
<bekks> Und nicht irgendeinen kernel von irgendwo.
<xerror> :bekks Danke für den Tipp (-.
<xerror> also bis gleich (-.
 * apollo13 geht mal auf 3.13 updaten ;)
<bekks> 3.13.0-7-generic :P
<xerror1> wb (-:
<xerror1> im Klartext in der accounts.xml übrigends, stehen die psswd vom pidgino
<xerror1> ich hab mit der live von 13.10 das gleich Problem. Schließt das die Kernel variante aus ?
<xerror1> Kann mir jemand einen Hinweis geben wie ich einen solchen https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/third_party/kernel-next/+/fd1acc54a6b3db4e6503ccc4a9349f28b436031a patch anwende ?
<kubine> Title: fd1acc54a6b3db4e6503ccc4a9349f28b436031a - chromiumos/third_party/kernel-next - Git at Google (at chromium.googlesource.com)
<bekks> Kernelsourcen laden, auspacken, patch installieren, Kernel selbst kompilieren, installieren und booten.
<bekks> Wenn man das selbst tun will - ok. Einfacher ist es das des LTS kernel zu lesen.
<xerror1> also nur die "diffs" ?
<bekks> Die _passenden_ diffs.
<xerror1> klasse, danke (-:
<xerror1> und dann denn Kernel im Gesamten neu kompillieren ??
<bekks> 0205 225753 < bekks> Kernelsourcen laden, auspacken, patch installieren, Kernel selbst  kompilieren, installieren und booten.
<xerror1> (-. ok
<xerror1> ich vermute nur das mir das lts hardware enablement stack zu 14.04 hierbei nicht helfen wird. aber ich versuche das wohl wirklich mal zuerst, danke bekks.
<xerror1> währe eine livcd von 13.10 denn vergleichbar ?
<xerror1> nee schon klar, die wäre ja nicht tagesakruell ohne die updates,ok.
<xerror1> ach, wegen vorhin noch, hier : Linux box 3.11.0-15-generic #25~precise1-Ubuntu (-.
<xerror1> .bekks hm, aber der saucy lts hws ist doch installiert 
<xerror1> bekks: gibts da was neueres nicht eh erst....morgen :-) ?
<xerror1> (ich glaube der 6te ist das offizielle release date fuers 12.04.4 poinntrelease
<xerror1> und dann werden auch die HWS stacks upgedated
<xerror1> :-) ahoi
<xerror> hi all (-: welche zum testen als livecd, ubuntu 14.04 alpha2 oder dailybuilt ??
<bekks> 12.04 oder 13.10
<xerror> 14.04
<bekks> Ist noch nicht released ;)
<xerror> hab 2 dwonloads: alpha2 und dailybuilt thrusty tar
<xerror> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/trusty/alpha-2/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) Alpha 2 (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Such Dir einen aus, bis April ist dann aber #ubuntu+1 dafür zuständig :)
<xerror> es gibt also keinen unterschied ?
<bekks> Wer sagt das?
<k1l> xerror: klar ist da ein unterschied
<bekks> Ich sagte gerade nur, dass es hier bis April keinen Support für 14.04 gibt und dass bis dahin #ubuntu+1 dafür zuständig ist.
<xerror> k1l: ty! und welche version würde sich zum testen des netXtreme  sdcardslot besser eignen? wäre alo neuer ?
<xerror> ok, habs, die dailybuild ist frischer :-)
<k1l> die daily gibt es (wie der name shcon sagt) täglich. die alphas/betas gibts zu gewissen daten
<xerror> Spass macht das alles (-: Es müßte eigentlich eine arch linux commandline livecd daily build geben, zum testen einzelner dinge (-: Danke dir nochmal und habt spass :-)
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-06
<dreamon> Habe ein problem seit dem letzten Update ( Es kamen Aktualisierungen) Komme nicht mehr in die Gui, nur wenn ich im Bios auf auf uma graphic schalte. Habe eine Hybrid Grafikkarte im Notebook. 
<dreamon> Bisher war Bumblebee am laufen und hatte keine Probleme. Aber jetzt endet es in der Konsole.
<stareye> morgen
<stareye> wie kann ich unter mithbuntu ne freigabe machen für meinen sony tv
<stareye> upnp oder so
<dadrc> stareye, brauchst du einen DLNA-Server für
<dadrc> serviio, minidlna, … 
<stareye> dadrc: ist das nicht windows?
<stareye> cool
<stareye> dadrc: genau den den gibts auch für windows
<LupusE> g'morgen
<dadrc> stareye, serviio? ist halt java, läuft auf windows, auf mac, auf linux, auf kühlschränken ;)
<stareye> aah ok
<stareye> ich mach gerade ubuntu auf einen pc drauf dann will ich mythtv als server installieren
<stareye> den serviio kann auf auf mein windows server intallieren
<dreamon> stareye, Was ist passiert? 
<stareye> aah dreamon ich mach auf einen rechner ubuntu drauf weil windows xp wollte ne datei nicht instasllieren für media portal
<wakeup> Hallo alle
<wakeup> ich suche nach laptop herstellern / einzelhandelgeschäften in
<wakeup>     deutschland die linux-kompatible notebooks verkaufen, kennt da jemand
<wakeup>     welche über die ich vieleicht noch nicht gestolpert bin?
<wakeup> Ich kenne linux-laptops.de
<wakeup> aber sonst nichts.
<LetoThe2nd> wakeup: allgemeinen fragen dieser art bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke sehr! :)
<wakeup> ok danke
<A1iceNine> hallo, hab ein kleines problem mit xrdp/Xvnc. woran kann es liegen, dass ich zwar eine verbindung trenne Xvnc aber weiterläuft und eine CPU-Last von 100% verursacht?
<A1iceNine> eigentlich sollte Xvnc doch beendet werden, wenn ich eine session beende. verbinde mich via Windows Remotedesktopclient zu meinem ubuntu
<xerror> bekks: ich habe deine anweisung befolgt und das neueste LTS enablement stack installiert, habe aber trotzdem nur kernel 3.11 hmmmm
<xerror> also keinen Unterschied zum daily build des 12.04.4 pointreleases, sorry.
<xerror> :bekks also falls dich nochmal jmd fragt, bevor du da so harsch drüberbügelst, vielleicht erstmal selbst informieren :-)
<stareye> welchen vnc server kann ammn unter ubuntu nehmen
<stareye> mann
<ppq> vino beispielsweise
<ppq> !VNC > stareye 
<kubine> stareye: Informationen zu VNC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<stareye> ppq: danke
<approach_> Hat jemand eine idee wie ich mit dem US-keyboard layout, deutsch sonderzeichen nutzen kann? bei windoof war es z.b. ALT GR+Q 
<Robert_Zenz> approach_, Wenn du auf Deutsches Layout umstellst ist die rechte Alt AltGr.
<Robert_Zenz> approach_, und ansonsten kannst nur US-International-Layout verwenden...musst dann halt schauen wo was ist.
<approach_> 'musst dann halt schauen wo was ist' genau das will ich wissen, kann auch kein euro zeichen tippen ;/
<approach_> und umlaute usw.
<Robert_Zenz> approach_, welche Umgebung? Gibt's bei der Layout Auswhal keine Vorschau?
<jokrebel_> approach_: Warum nimmst Du US-Layout für eine deutsche Tastatur mit der Du deutsche Zeichen tippen willst?
<k1l_> unmlaute wirst du nicht finden (haben die amis ja nicht). @ müsste shift+3 oder 4 sein
<dadrc> http://dry.sailingissues.com/keyboard-US-International.png
<dadrc> US International hat Umlaute
<dadrc> Dafür ist es ja da.
<k1l_> http://www.abload.de/img/800px-kb_us-internatiof88w.png   im us international gibts sogar umlaute
<approach_> jokrebel_: ich will net deutsch schreiben aber ein euro zeichen will man schon nutzen gell?
<dreamon> Habe ein problem seit dem letzten Update ( Es kamen Aktualisierungen) Komme nicht mehr in die Gui, außer wenn ich im Bios auf uma graphic schalte. (Habe eine Hybrid Grafikkarte im Notebook. )
<dreamon> Bisher war Bumblebee am laufen und hatte keine Probleme. Aber jetzt endet es in der Konsole.
<k1l_> gucken dass die header installiert sind um das modul bauen zu lassen. gucken ob das modul gebaut ist und geladen wird.
<dreamon> k1l_, Ging das an mich?
<k1l_> yep
<approach_> fuer euro zeichen gibt es tatsaechlich eine option allerdings nicht fuer umlaute
<approach_> naja passt schon :_)
<Robert_Zenz> approach_, Standard US-Layout hat keine, du willst US International.
<dreamon> k1l_, linux-headers-generic ist schon die neueste Version. -> welches Modul ist das? Ich komm dann in keine Gui mehr. Dann geht auch kein Wlan mehr, sobald ich im Bios wieder auf Switched umstelle.
<k1l_> dreamon: ja nicht das generic. guck ob das passende paket zu deinem kernel auch installiert wurde. welche ubuntu ist das genau?
<dreamon> k1l_, Hmm. 12.04
<dreamon> k1l_, Habe das PPA verwendet, wies im Wiki steht.
<approach_> Robert_Zenz: tatsächlich..  danke dir :-)
<bekks> dreamon: welches PPA?
<dreamon> bekks, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee?redirect=no -> ppa:bumblebee/stable
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Ich hab mal in /var/log/Xorg.... geschaut -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6886692/ Vielleicht kann man damit was anfangen. Ist von Heute vormittag.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<rednet> wenn ich einen user anlege wieso steht der nicht in sudoers
<LetoThe2nd> na ich würd dir schön danken wenn jeder benutzer automatisch admin wär...
<rednet> und wie kann ich ein verzeichniss vom user unterscheiden ?
<LetoThe2nd> ... die frage versteh ich nicht. tut mir leid.
<subz3r0> ls -la
<subz3r0> zeigt den besitzer eines verzeichnisses an ;)
<subz3r0> oder rechte maustaste und auf eigenschaften gehen
<subz3r0> wenn es das war, was du meintest...
<rednet> ahh danke
<dreamon> Sollte ich mal versuchen einen alten Kern zu booten? geht das eigentlich noch.. grübel schon ewig nicht mehr gemacht
<subz3r0> dreamon: kernel? klar geht das
<subz3r0> direkt die shift taste drücken. dann kommt ne auswahl wo du ältere kernel starten kannst
<dreamon> subz3r0, Ok, gleich mal testen
<subz3r0> notfalls öfter auf die taste draufhämmern.... wenn er die nicht annimmt(hab manchmal das problem)
<subz3r0> halt direkt nach dem starten...gell... :)
<dreamon> Leider komm ich mit einem älteren Kernel auch nicht weiter. Ich lande immer im Low Graphics Mode. Aber damit gelingt es mir nicht in die Gui einzuloggen. Reconfigure usw. alles was ich wähle bringt mich nicht weiter.
<bekks> Hast du denn ein Nvidia Optimus chipset?
<dreamon> bekks, Das ist eine Sehr gut Frage :) -> Wie finde ich das heraus. Wenn ich switched im Bios einstelle, dann hab ich mit lspci zwei Grafikkarten angezeigt bekommen. Nvidia und Intel. Das sollte doch Optimus sein oder?
<bekks> Welche Nvidia Grafikkarte hast Du?
<dreamon> Im Moment bin ich wieder im GMA Modus. Da zeigt er nur den Intel an. GT irgendetwas wars. Ich schau mal ob ich ein Datenblatt finde
<k1l_> dreamon: lspci
<subz3r0> lspci | grep nvidia
<bekks> Alle Versuche irgendwas zu installieren, wenn man nich nicht mal weiß für welche Hardware - sind vergeudete Zeit.
<bekks> Sowohl für Dich, als auch für uns.
<subz3r0> Jehova, Jehova :P
<bekks> :P
<dreamon> Ups.. hab ich was verpasst.. Kam GT635M Nvidia von mir noch an?
<subz3r0> nein
<bekks> dreamon: Und welche Intel?
<dreamon> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<dreamon> Mehr zeigt lspci nicht an. :)
<bekks> Das reicht schon, um sagen zu können, dass du ein Optimus Chipset hast.
<bekks> In welchem Modus ist du aktuell - Switched oder Intel?
<dreamon> Im Bios kann ich zwischen swiched und GMA Graphic wählen. Mit GMA komm ich in die Gui.
<bekks> Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage.
<dreamon> bekks, Sorry. Gma.. sprich Intel
<bekks> Schmeiss den bumblebee KRam mal runter und folge diesem Artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/PRIME -- natürlich im Switched Modus, nicht im GMA Modus.
<kubine> Title: PRIME › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> bekks, Darf ich es unter der Intel noch installieren? -> sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime  nvidia-319-updates mesa-utils -> Wenn die Gui nicht aufgeht hab ich kein Wlan und kann auch nichts nachinstallieren.
<bekks> Klar, installieren tut ja nicht weh :)
<alexPH> hi 
<PachiriSuu> servus
<stareye> laeuft der  samba server per default wenn mann in tasksel server anaehlt
<bullgard4> Dann wird das Paket nur installiert.
<bekks> Und konfiguriert. Und gestartet.
<stareye> bullgard4: ist scheinbar nicht mit drin
<dreamon> Mist ich Idiot hab nun die  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf nun auch noch geschrottet. 
<bullgard4>  stareye Dzu meinst den TAsk "File Server"?
<PachiriSuu> servus
<bullgard4> -z
<stareye> bullgard4: hat sich erledigt hab ihn gefunden und installiert
<bullgard4> Fein.
<bekks> PachiriSuu: Möchtest Du dein Verbindungsproblem beheben? :)
<dreamon> bekks, Habe nun den ganzen Kram runtergeworfen. Und dann auf switched gestellt. dann nvidia 3.3x installiert. Und jetzt hab ich wieder eine GUI und Blender läuft wieder, das  reicht mir im Prinzip. Ich hoffe es läuft stabil.
<xubuntu022> Hallo
<nubcake> n'abend
<nubcake> ich habe hier eine ssd, auf der ich ein ext4 dateisystem und ubuntu installieren möchte, gibt es da etwas zu beachten bezgl. der lebensdauer der ssd?
<bekks> nubcake: Ja. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/TRIM
<kubine> Title: TRIM › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nubcake> bekks: danke
<ppq> wenn es eine neue ssd ist: außer dem alignment nichts zu beachten
<ppq> online trim bringt in zeiten guter garbage collection nicht mehr so viel wie früher, aber schaden tuts natürlich nicht
<jonathanweber> Hallo!
<alexPH> hallo
<jonathanweber> ich habe ein eher kleineres, dafür sehr nerviges problem; ich verwende unter ubuntu 13.10 das programm ccms, um meine Compiz-Einstellungen zu ändern. Dort ist das Plugin "Desktop Wall" aktiviert (wechsel zwischen den vier Arbeitsflächen via Shortcut)
<jonathanweber> Das Problem ist konkret: Alle Tastenkürzel, die ich mir unter dem Tab "Bindings" selbst festlege, werden (für mein empfinden) Willkürlich beim Neustart gelöscht. Sprich; mal halten die Einstellungen einige Tage, mal mache ich eben einen Neustart und die Einstellungen sind weg.
<jonathanweber> Betroffen sind nur die Einstellungen des Desktop-Wall-Plugins, genau genommen sind nur die Key-Bindings betroffen. Die Einstellungen anderer Tabs des Plugins bleiben erhalten.
<jonathanweber> Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen, das ständige neubelegen beim Rechnerstart treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn... ;-) Danke schon mal!
<ben85> hi, kann man die seitenleiste in ubuntu 12.04 entferen?
<bekks> Nur dann, wenn du nicht Unity verwendest, sondern z.B. KDE, XFCE, LXDE.
<ben85> mist :( und irgendwie ausblenden?
<bekks> Nein.
<ben85> habe mir in google ne anleitung gheolt und mir nen theme von mac insalliert
<ben85> schade
<Luyin> bekks: wieso soll das nicht gehen, wenn er die entsprechenden pakete entfernt?
<bekks> Luyin: Weil er dann Unity kaputtmacht?
<Luyin> bekks: unity braucht doch nicht zwingend die dash
<bekks> Wie operierst du denn dann was anderes in Unity rein?
<k1l> ich meine man konnte den launcher auf 0 stellen oder dauer eingeklappt
<bekks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38009/how-do-i-remove-the-unity-launcher
<kubine> Title: How do I remove the Unity launcher? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> Beides ist dort beschrieben.
<bekks> Womit ich dann das "man kann es nicht ausblenden" natürlich zurücknehme :)
<ben85> ich brauch nur die leiste nicht rest passt so :)
<ben85> was passiert wenn ich den launcher wegmache? kann ich doch gar nimmer starten?
<ben85> so, habe mein Problem gelöst und einfach die Leiste ausgeblendet und sie lässt sich eigentlich nur mit maus nach links und ewig warten wieder einblenden
<ben85> Jetzt habe ich mein ubuntu 12.04 auf einer meiner HDD Partitionen im Laptop, auf der SSD der Main ist windows 7. Kann ich das später eigentlich irgendwie ändern? Das ich ne Sicherung von meinen jetzigen System erstelle und das später auf die SSD einspiele?
<ben85> Wie macht man eigentlich Sicherungen in Ubuntu?
<ppq> vorab: per dd von festplatte auf ssd zu kopieren ist nicht zu empfehlen, dabei wird die ganze ssd (u.a. mit "freiem platz") vollgeschrieben, was sie langsam macht. und das alignment geht dabei auch schnell mal kaputt.
<ppq> ein ubuntu von hdd auf ssd umzuziehen ist deshalb leider etwas komplizierter
<ben85> aso.. habe bei windows auch extra alles neu insalliert
<ppq> am einfachsten ist, alle nutzdaten (/home und was sonst noch so anfällt) zu sichern mit tar und dann ubuntu neu aufzusetzen auf der ssd
<ben85> Naja bis auf die "start" geschwindigkeit von Ubuntu auf meiner internen 5400 bin ich überrascht wie schnell es arbeitet. Da brauchte ich bei Windows 8 bzw jetz windows 7 erst ne ssd
<bekks> rsync, nicht dd.
<bekks> Anschliessend mit blkid die UUIDs auslesen, und die fstab anpassen. Grub neu in den MBR der SSD installieren, done.
<Luyin> ...oder nette GUI-Programme nutzen ;)
<bekks> grsync.
<ben85> Nach langen Treiber hickhack von nvidia ect läuft endlich alles wie es soll. Jetzt mit mac theme ;)
<ben85> Hab unter /home keine daten weil ich eine gemeinsame Partition mit Windows habe wo alle Daten drauf sind hab also zur zeit 300GB /home die leer sind
<ppq> bekks: jo, wie gesagt, ist kompliziert. von MBR kann man ja heut leider nicht mehr ausgehen
<ben85> das einzige große Project wird jetzt noch das ich habe ist den Akku vom NB nur bis 60% zu laden das geht in Windows mit den Lenovo Tool, dann will ich Itunes zum laufen bekommen. Bis jetzt noch nicht.. und hatte bevor ich osx theme installiert habe die CPU einstellungen der MHZ zahl das finde ich nicht ehr
<bekks> Itunes kriegst du nur und ausschliesslich mit Windows oder OSX zum Laufen.
<ben85> dachte an wine
<bekks> Funktioniert nicht.
<ben85> mist hab da halt seit 8 jahren meine lieder sortiert ect
<bekks> Dann musst Du Dir eine Windows VM installieren.
<ben85> von damals windows zu meinen macbook und dann wieder in windows und das jetzt aufgeben ... das ist noch nen grund warum ich oft noch in win botte
<Luyin> ben85: kann itunes nicht wiedergabelisten etc. exportieren in ein vernünftiges format?
<ben85> das weis ich noch nicht
<ben85> mir gehts nicht um itunes oder den store ich mag nur meine listen haben :) und alle lieder richtig benannt war sau arbeit über die Jahre
<bekks> Wobei man mit iTunes in einer VM wissen muss, dass a) IOS Updates damit nicht gehen, da iDevices ein sehr merkwürdiges dual personality device Verhalten haben und b) auch der rescue mode nicht mit einer VM funktioniert.
<ben85> ich schliese keine devices an ist nur für musik wiedergabe
<ben85> hab nur android
<bekks> ben85: Dann musst du die Mediathek komplett exportieren und wieder importieren.
<ben85> ok mal sehen obs klappt aber das mach ich am wochende daheim. Bin noch auf Montage. Achja.. mein Sound ist noch sehr flach.. in windows gibts von lenovo den Dolby treiber damit hört sich alles dynamischer an
<ben85> und wisst ihr wo man das einstelen kann mit den AKKU nur bis 60%? Habe jetzt meine nvidia optimus karte deaktiviert und nur die Intel an.. da ich ja in Ubuntu nix spielen kann und da reicht die onboard
<bekks> Sowas kann man wenn dann nur mit Herstellertools - die mit grosser Sicherheit nicht für Linux verfügbar sind.
<ben85> schade, aber danke leuts schon mal! Ich geh mal schlafen. Melde mich die Tage wieder
<ubu_> hi
<ubu_> ne idee wie man simfy auf ubuntu 12.04 zum laufen bekommt?
<ubu_> vllt gibt es auch ein alternativ programm das bei simfy das abrufen kann?
<k1l> die linux unterstützung von simfy wurde im märz 2012 eingestellt. also bevor 12.04 raus kam
<k1l> also deren webseite nutzen
<ubu_> k1l: jap leider, hab ich gelesen..
<ubu_> hmpf
<ubu_> website oder wine? sonst kann man da nichts machen?
<k1l> darauf läuft es wohl hinaus
<ubu_> besten dank
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-07
<Golgothar> hatte jemand schonmal das problem das die notyfication area im xfce pannel nach nem neuen theme geschrumpft is?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<rapid10> hallo! ich habe eine frage. wie kann ich eine verzeichnisgröße berechnen, von einem entfernten laufwerk, das mit mount eingebunden wurde? mit "du -sh /mnt/laufwerk/verzeichnis/ klappt es nicht. Danke!
<dadrc> rapid10, bei mir klappt das so. Wie hast du das denn gemountet?
<rapid10> danke! :) also das fs ist nfs und ich habe es per ipadresse und pfad gemountet
<sdx23> Was genau heisst "klappt nicht"?
<rapid10> und der befehl mit 'du' wird "unendlich" lange ausgeführt ohne dass eine ausgabe kommt
<rapid10> hab schon 10 minuten gewartet und auf dem laufwerk sind auch nur 10 gb insgesamt drauf
<rapid10> so lange kann das nicht brauchen zum berechnen ...
<dadrc> Kannst du auf die Dateien problemlos zugreifen?
<dadrc> Das klingt für mich erstmal so, als wär da beim Mounten irgendwas schiefgelaufen
<rapid10> ja kann die dateien auch problemlos mit ls auflisten
<rapid10> dateien werden auch problemlos rüberkopiert.
<rapid10> die backups werden dort gespeichert
<sdx23> mach das du mal nur auf ein kleines Unterverzeichnis davon. Und oder probier mal ncdu.
<TheBrayn> klingt für mich nach einem nfs-problem
<rapid10> ich binde das laufwerk automatisch ein
<rapid10> sdx23: hab ich versucht, wieder das lange ausführen des befehls
<sdx23> tja, bleibt clientseitig noch strace. Sonst nfs Server Logs lesen.
<rapid10> IP-ADRESSE:/PFAD /mnt/laufwerk nfs auto,rw,user 0 0
<rapid10> so binde ich das ein.
<dadrc> rapid10, also auf jeden Fall ist das nicht normal so und da läuft irgendwas schief, entweder auf Client- oder auf Serverseite.
<rapid10> wo liegen die logs für den nfs server?
<dadrc> Gute Frage. 
<rapid10> auf den nfs server selbst kann ich nicht zugreifen
<rapid10> habe nur die zugangsdaten erhalten also ip und verzeichnis
<rapid10> ok danke funktioniert jetzt. habe nochmal gemountet, wahrscheinlich war da ein fehler
<rapid10> vielen dank euch!
<jonathanweber> hallo! ich habe ein problem mit alsa: An meinem Laptop gibt es zwei Audio-Anschlüsse. Einer mit Kopfhörer daneben, der andere mit HEadset. Der mit Headset müsste als Line-In nutzbar sein.
<jonathanweber> Weiß jemand, wie ich das einstelle? Momentan wird über beide Anschlüsse lediglich ton ausgegeben.
<jonathanweber> Alle Einstellungen via hda-jack-retask bleiben effektlos. Es handelt sich um die ALC275
<stareye> wo ist /var/log/messages
<k1l> stareye: das ist schon der pfad
<k1l> stareye: aber messages gibts unter ubuntu nicht in /var/log/
<Luyin> stareye: cd /var/log/messages ?
<k1l> also auf nem desktop nicht. auf nem server wenn doirt ein maildaemon läuft schon
<k1l> Luyin: cd /var/log/   messages ist die datei
<Luyin> k1l: hab ich auch grad gemerkt ^^
<Luyin> bei mir stehn da dinge drin. ich hab hier allerdings auch gentoo, kein ubuntu :)
<k1l> stareye: achso, messages gibts bei ubuntu nur bis 10.10
<k1l> stareye: nimm das syslog
<stareye> aso
<win5hit2> hallo! ich bin auf einem ubuntu 13.10 server x86_64 unterwegs und hab grad ein problem bei der installation eines updates. Dieses wurde in form eines deb paketes zur verfügung gestellt, aber bei der installation mit dpkg -i bricht er ab. ich versuche jetzt ein bisschen mehr debug informationen zu bekommen was denn konkret der fehler ist...
<win5hit2> (eines updates von openfire, kein ubuntu update)
<k1l> das sollte er anzeigen
<win5hit2> ich hab sowas wie: dpkg: Fehler beim Aufräumen: Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
<win5hit2> das bringt mich aber nicht so wirklich weiter
<LetoThe2nd> proprietäres paket von irgendwelchen drittanbietern, deren scripte nicht laufen... ich würde mal sagen, da soll sich deren support drum kümmern ;)
<win5hit2> mich würde interessieren was genau das post installation script ausgegeben hat... vielleicht war das ja mehr als "Fehlerwert 1"
<win5hit2> ^^
<jokrebel> wieso eigentlich nicht per apt?
<LetoThe2nd> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/de/man1/dpkg.1.html sagt es gibt debugoptionen. kannst ja mal nachlesen :)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: dpkg - Paketverwalter für Debian (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<win5hit2> hab den fehler gefunden
<win5hit2> war ein initscript das angepasst werden musst. er hat meine java installation leider nicht gefunden, und konnte deswegen den "post install process" nicht erfolgreich abschliessen
<win5hit2> so
<win5hit2> jetzt frag ich mich nur bleibt das paket jetzt als unsauber installiert markiert?
<win5hit2> ---> also es läuft alles so wie es soll. aber wie sag ich dpkg das es doch sauber installiert ist
<deem> win5hit2: du kannst mal ein "sudo apt-get install -f" hinterherjagen, dann sollte das alles aufräumen
<geser> sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<geser> das führt die noch ausstehenden postinst-Skripte aus und markiert, falls es keine Probleme gibt, die entsprechende Pakete als erfolgreich installiert
<win5hit2> geser: öhm joa... nimmt er dann das initscript was auf der platte (unter /etc/init.d/) oder entpackt es nochmal neu und überschreibt es wieder mit dem invaliden script
<geser> win5hit2: er führt nur das postinst-Skript aus, keine Datei wird neu entpackt
<win5hit2> uh sexy :=)
<win5hit2> dann mach ich das mal.
<win5hit2> oder auch nicht
<win5hit2> Paket ist in einem sehr schlechten inkonsistenten Zustand - jadda jadda facto reinstall packet please
<win5hit2> so schlecht iss der zustand aber garnicht :)
<win5hit2> nur, wie bring ich ihm das bei :)
<win5hit2> komm ich irgendwie drumrum das deb file zu extrahieren, den content anzupassen und wieder in ein deb paket zu packen
<win5hit2> oder... ist es möglich zu sagen: "doch doch, das packet ist toll" :)
<geser> kannst du mal die genaue Fehlermeldung in ein pastebin packen?
<win5hit2> klar
<win5hit2> here u go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6891122/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<win5hit2> der dienst läuft aber grad und tut genau das was er soll (soweit ich es beurteilen kann)
<geser> hmm, ein reinstall würde das Init.d-Skript wieder überschreiben
<win5hit2> genau
<geser> was sagt den "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<win5hit2> Das Paket openfire muss neu installiert werden, es kann jedoch kein Archiv dafür gefunden werden.
<geser> hmm
<win5hit2> ... vielleicht hilft ja mehr kaffee ^^
<win5hit2> mal die maschine bemühen :)
<deem> ich hatte genau das gleiche problem mal mit openfire, aber meinst du ich würde drauf kommen, wie ich das damals gelöst habe? :/
<geser> also läuft es wohl an ein reinstall des Pakets heraus, denn ohne eine konstistente Paketverwaltung kriegst du nichts mehr installiert
<win5hit2> also doch der unangenehme weg... bin da nicht so fit was deb bauen betrifft
<jokrebel> dann sollte man erst recht nur die Paketverwaltung nutzen meine ich.
<win5hit2> wär mir neu das da openfire drin iss
<win5hit2> uh
<win5hit2> iss sogar drin
<win5hit2> oh... oder auch nicht. ich glaub apt-cache zeigt mir das packet was ich installiert hab
<deem> win5hit2: tut es :)
<win5hit2> :)
<win5hit2> hab grad das webinterface benutzt und bin zum selben ergebnis gekommen :)
<win5hit2> ich versuchs mal mich durchzubeissen
<win5hit2> "ist ja nur ne zeile anzupassen" :)
<win5hit2> gibts da ein besonders zu empfehlendes howto? (vielleicht hat da jemand schon was in seiner link sammlung)
<win5hit2> der hier sieht gut aus: https://geekwentfreak-raviteja.rhcloud.com/blog/2012/10/10/modify-dependencies-addremove-files-of-debian-deb-package/
<kubine> Title: Modify dependencies, add/remove files of debian(.deb) package | Geek Went Freak! (at geekwentfreak-raviteja.rhcloud.com)
<win5hit2> so. deb ist gebaut
<win5hit2> jetzt nurnoch installieren... mal schaun ob gleich alles explodiert :) hab sicherheitshalber mal noch nen snapshot gemacht :)
<win5hit2> uh :)
<win5hit2> kein rauch , keine explosion
<win5hit2> es läuft :)
<junkpad92> hi. ich versuche gerade meinen apache2 (worker) zu optimieren, da er bei zu vielen gleichzeitigen anfragen in die knie geht. habe 8 gb ram. ich wollte euch fragen ob die vorgenommenen einstellungen so in ordnung sind oder ob ihr etwas verbessert würdet. danke!
<junkpad92> http://pastebin.com/FhfU8vUn
<kubine> Title: StartServers 3 MinSpareThreads - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sysdef> junkpad92: ggf. was performateres nutzen. nginx mal angetestet?
<junkpad92> ja habe ich schon überlegt, aber wenn es geht würde ich lieber den apache behalten, da er dafür sehr stabil ist
<_moep_> nginx ist auch sehr stabil
<ben85> hi,
<ben85> habe testweise wine installiert aber da itunes nicht geht habe ich wine mit den terminal befehlen der Wiki gelöscht aber trotzdem taucht unter suche wine konfiguration und wine programme deinstallieren auf.
<ben85> kann man das löschen?
<waver_> !tv
<kubine> waver_: Informationen zu TV finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TV
<waver_> tom&jerry auf super rtl!
<ppq> ben85: räum in ~/.local/share/applications/wine auf
<ppq> !ot > waver_ 
<kubine> waver_: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<waver_> achso, alles klaro
<ben85> bekomme ich die wine einträge raus?
<Mundus> Hi, ich habe gerade folgendes Problem:
<Mundus> Ich wollte meinen PC via LAN ins Internet bringen. Das LAN-Kabel in eine Switch eingesteckt -nichts passiert. Das LAN-Kabel direkt in die Fritzbox eingesteckt -die Internet Verbindung steht. Wieso kann ich die LAN-Verbindung nicht über die Switch aufbauen? 
<Mundus> P.S.: Ich nutze derzeit als Betriebssystem Ubuntu 13.04
<apollo13> weil dein switch keine verbindung zur fritzbox hat…
<Mundus> ... doch, an der Switch ist meine ganze Hausverteilung und es wird gerade über die Switch gestreamt...
<ghostcube> dann hat der switch evtl nur einen uplink?
<Mundus> ? Nur einen Uplink?
<ghostcube> wie stremst du denn erklär mal dein netzwerk. dhcp? manuelle konfiguration? wo is der stream serrver?
<Mundus> Longshine LCS-GS7108-D das ist die switch
<Mundus> Ich habe einen dhcp auf der Fritzbox laufen
<Mundus> meine fritzbox kann zwar kein giga, aber bislang hat das keine Probleme gemacht
<ghostcube> das is noch keine erklärung was du mit streamen meinst...
<ghostcube> was holt wo wie pakete ab
<Mundus> ich nutze meine ps3 -lovefilm- und schaue filme, dass ist der Stream
<Mundus> Die ps3 ist über lan an die Switch angebunden, die wiederum mit der Fritzbox ins Netz geht.
<ghostcube> also hat die ps3 über den switch kontakt zum inet über die gritzbox?
<ghostcube> f
<Mundus> Jep
<ghostcube> ok der switch hat auto uplink daran liegt es nicht
<Mundus> Nein, leider nicht. Zur Ergänzung:
<Mundus> Das Kabel nutze ich sonst mit einem anderen Laptop (Lubuntu) und dann funktioniert alles tadellos.
<Mundus> Nur leider mit diesem Gerät nicht
<k1l_> hast du was in die etc/interfaces geschrieben?
<k1l_> oder macht der NM das netz
<Mundus> der NM macht es (so glaube ich)...
<Mundus> Ich schaue jetzt in etc/interfaces
<ghostcube> kannst du mal ein ifconfig machen auf der konsole und das nach pastie.org posten?
<Mundus> mache ich
<PBeck> Mundus: mach auch noch ein dmesg, wenn du das switch kabel einsteckst und das andere kabel
<Mundus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6893668/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ghostcube> machst du grad mal dein wlan aus? und testest dann nochmal die lan verbindung
<Mundus> wlan ist aus, kabel steckt in der Fritzbox... Paste folgt:
<Mundus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6893682/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Mundus> Soll ich jetzt das Kabel in die Switch stecken?
<ghostcube> machst du mal ein ping www.google.de
<ghostcube> ja kabel in den switch und dann nochmal pasten
<Mundus> Dann muss ich aber grep machen und danach posten ;)
<Mundus> Bis gleich, bin kurz offline
<Mundus> Wieder da:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6893706/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ghostcube> wenn du das kabel mit nem anderen laptop nutzt steckt es dann auch im switch?
<Mundus> Ist merkwürdig, oder?
<ghostcube> also steckt es dann auch im switch?
<ghostcube> oder direkt in der fritzbox?
<Mundus> 22:35:32 - Mundus: Wieder da:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6893706/
<Mundus> 22:39:41 - Mundus: Ist merkwürdig, oder?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ghostcube> hmm ne die frage war, wenn du das kabel mit dem anderen öaptop nutzt... ist es dann am switch oder an der fritzbox angeschlossen?
<ghostcube> für mich sieht das so aus als ob der netzwerk manager durch den switch kein dhcp sucht... 
<Mundus> Das Kabel steckt normalerweise immer in der Switch -also sofern ich es am anderen Laptop nutze.
<Mundus> Wie kann ich dem Netzwerk-Manager sagen, das er trotzdem einen dhcp suchen soll?
<ghostcube> wenn im netzwerk manager alles auf dhcp steht sollte das gehen
<Mundus> Steht es, kann ich die Config Datei direkt beschreiben, oder muss ich über das Gui gehen
<ghostcube> wenn über die gui
<ghostcube> du kannst noch nen anderen netzwerk manager testen...
<Mundus> Die Methode bei LAN ist Automatisch (DHCP); also korrekt, oder?
<Mundus> Welche Alternative gibt es, und muss ich den NM dann deaktivieren?
<ghostcube> poste mal den inhalt von /etc/network/interfaces  
<ghostcube> und stell mal im netzwerk manager auf dhcp automatic adress only um wenn das geht
<Mundus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6893796/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Mundus> Die Einstellung habe ich vorgenommen, soll ich das Kabel wieder in die Switch stecken?
<PBeck> Mundus: was bringt den ping 8.8.8.8
<Mundus> ping 8.8.8.8?
<PBeck> jop
<ghostcube> was steht denn in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManger.conf
<Mundus> Soll ich das ausprobieren, wenn ich in der Switch bin
<bekks> DER Switch, nicht die Switch. :)
<PBeck> Mundus: vom client rechner aus
<Mundus> ... dann aber in den Switch ;)
<Mundus> Ich glaube IHR habt das Problem jetzt gefunden....
<Mundus> Ich poste mal:
<Mundus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6893848/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Mundus> Wie passe ich no-auto an?
<ghostcube> wieso is managed auf false?
<ghostcube> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mundus> ich weiß es nicht... Das kann sein, dass ich beim Einrichten von Ubuntu diese Einstellungen gemacht habe. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht mehr warum. Wenn ich diese Einstellungen nicht vorgenommen haben sollte, habe ich keinen Plan :)
<ghostcube> weiterführende infos lesen
<ghostcube> da is ne config datei
<ghostcube> benutz die und restarte den netzwerk manager
<Mundus> wo ist eine config Datei? Die Infos habe ich gelesen, aber auf meine Fehlersituation bin ich nicht gekommen...
<ghostcube> da is doch eine ansicht der netzwrrk manager config weiter unten
<ghostcube> Weiterführende Informationen darunter is doch ein beispiel
<Mundus> Jetzt weiß ich was du meinst... Reicht es, managed auf True zu stellen?
<Mundus> oder muss ich die anderen Zeilen auch löschen?
<Mundus> DANKE!
<ghostcube> mach dir en backup der conf datei
<ghostcube> mv xxx.conf xxx.conf-old
<ghostcube> und dann machste einmal neu 
<ghostcube> ehm ne kein mv nimm en cp
<Mundus> Hi
<Mundus> Ich hoffe ich bin wieder on, das Problem existiert weiterhin....
<Mundus> Hi, das Problem existiert weiterhin....
<Mundus> Ich starte den Rechner jetzt neu und schaue mal ;)
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> ok
<FUZxxl> Hey ho!
<FUZxxl> Ich brauche Support mit EFI
<FUZxxl> Ich habe das Mainboard getauscht und führe  sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64 aus,
<FUZxxl> um das EFI zu aktualisieren.
<ppq> FUZxxl: du musst den booteintrag mit efibootmgr hinzufügen, das ist alles
<FUZxxl> Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables.
<ppq> also: live-cd im uefo-modus(!) booten, alles mounten inkl. ESP, chrooten, efibootmgr
<FUZxxl> Ah!
<FUZxxl> ich habe die Live-CD im BIOS-Modus gebootet, da ich sonst eine Meldung "invalid mode" erhalte...
<ppq> du brauchst das uefi-interface um auf den nvram des boards zugreifen zu können
<ppq> deshalb geht das nur im uefi modus
<FUZxxl> ok
<ppq> übrigens: viele boards können automagisch dein OS booten, wenn du die hdd/ssd im "bios" an erste stelle setzt
<FUZxxl> Geht hier nicht.
<ppq> ok, schade
<FUZxxl> Das OS kann nur über EFI gebootet werden
<FUZxxl> okay... Moment...
<ppq> ja, schon klar, aber halt auch dann
<ppq> das board durchsucht dann die ESP und guckt nach efi dateien, die bootbar sind
<Mundus> Moin,
<Mundus> das Problem existiert weiterhin....
<ghostcube> du kannst evtl noch wicd testen statt den network manager...
<bekks> Ist das ein managed switch?
<ghostcube> aber das is auf eigene gefahr
<Mundus> Die Switch ist von Longshine und vermutlich managed...
<bekks> "Ja" oder "Nein"?
<bekks> Es ist dein Switch, und der Artikel ist männlich, und du solltest das schon noch wissen.
<bekks> Welcher Switch genau ist das?
<ghostcube> der is nich managed
<ghostcube> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Longshine-LCS-GS7108-D-Gigabit-Switch-10-100-1000Mbit-s-8-Ports::3486.html
<kubine> Title: Caseking.de » Netzwerk » Switches & Hubs » Longshine LCS-GS7108-D Gigabit Switch 10/100/1000Mbit/s - 8 Ports (at www.caseking.de)
<ghostcube> das isn ganz normaleer 8 port switch
<bekks> Die Antwort lautet: "LCS-GS7108-D".
<bekks> Das ist ein billo unmanaged Switch.
<ghostcube> sag ich doch :D
<ghostcube> da is die netzwerk config manuell verbastelt
<ghostcube> ich würd den netzwerk manager entweder komplett runter räumen also purgen und neu installieren und wenn das nix bringt evtl wicd nutzen
<bekks> Und wenn der auf einmal kein DHCP forward mehr kann (dazu müsste er aber auch ein Router sein), dann ist der schlicht und ergreifend kaputt.
<Mundus> das Problem tritt nur bei diesem Laptop auf, ansonsten hat kein anderes gerät ein Problem...
<bekks> Wie gross ist die DHCP range der Fritzbox?
<bekks> Wieviele leases sind schon vergeben?
<bekks> Wieviele sind noch frei?
<bekks> Welche MAC Adresse hat der Host?
<bekks> Hat der Host diese MAC Adresse auch nach einem kalten Reboot noch?
<Mundus> :) Jetzt im Moment ist nur einer vergeben (alle anderen Geräte sind aus... Und die Menschen schlafen...) Und ich habe bis 19 Geräte im Range?
<Mundus> Streiche ? setze !
<bekks> Das beantwortet keine meiner Fragen :)
<ghostcube> sag mal jemand bekks dass wahrscheinlich einfach nur die config total zerbastelt is -.-
<Mundus> ;). Also ich werde network-manager runter schmeißen und neu raufspielen... Aber erst moregn
<Mundus> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und gute Nacht
<bekks> Was auch immer.
<FUZxxl> So, jetzt klappt es.
<FUZxxl> Das Grub streikte zunächst.
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-08
<ulrich> Hallo zusammen!
<Guest30301> Ich will unter Xubuntu eine virtuelle Maschine einrichten und darauf openSuSe installieren. Kennt jemand ein Howto dafür? Ich habe bisher keinerlei Erfahrungen mit VMs.
<bekks> Das hat genau nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<bekks> Die Anlage einer virtuellen Maschine ist im virtualbox manual auf der offiziellen Webseite beschrieben.
<k1l_> Guest30301: installiere Vbox. dann bindest du da das opensuse.iso ein und installierst das dann
<k1l_> !virtualbox > Guest30301 
<kubine> Guest30301: Informationen zu VirtualBox finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox
<Guest30301> Danke für die Tips! Die Installation läuft bereits
<Guest30301> Und tschüss
<Bernulli> HI Leute! Hat hier jemand ein wenig Ahnung von Wine? Ein Windows-Programm macht mir innerhalb von wine (angeblich) einen Port auf, über den sich eine App anmelden können soll. Die App findet jedoch nix, und auch "ping eigene.interne.ip:Portnummer" gibt mir ein "unknown host" zurück.
<apollo13> Bernulli: man ping, ping kann nicht "ports" pingen
<Bernulli> apollo13: ah, okay. Wie finde ich denn raus, ob ein Port wirklich offen ist?
<apollo13> netstat in erster linie, dann noch telnet
<RayX> oder nmap 
<k1l_> netstat -tulpen
<apollo13> k1l_: du wiederholst was ich sage^^
<Bernulli> Gut, der Port taucht in netstat nicht auf. Also scheint Das Programm es nicht zu schaffen, den Port aus Wine heraus zu öffnen :-/
<robert1> hallo ich habe zwei fragen, ich habe xubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso heruntergeladen, in nautilus wird die dateigröße mit 737,1 MB angegeben. kann man die datei auf eine cd brennen oder benötigt man eine dvd und wie lang wird xubuntu 12.04 mit sicherheitsaktualisierungen unterstützt, 3 oder 5 jahre?
<ppq> xubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso            05-Feb-2014 16:29  703M  
<ppq> robert1: auf CDs passen 700 MiB. nautilus zeigt MB
<robert1> ppq: vielen dank für die antwort, dann sollte es passen
<ppq> jo
<ppq> robert1: ich glaube, man kann irgendwo auch einstellen, ob nautilus die größe in MB oder - traditionell - MiB anzeigt
<robert1> ppq: aha, kannst du auch etwas zum unterstützungszeitraum sagen? (bin mir nicht sicher ob 3 oder 5 Jahre)
<ppq> robert1: 12.04 wird bis april 2017 unterstützt, also 5 jahre ab 2012
<robert1> ppq: und da gibt es keinen unterschied zu xubuntu? http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-12-04-4-released/ sagt: "The support window for Xubuntu 12.04 will end on April 2015. The Ubuntu core for 12.04 is supported until April 2017."
<kubine> Title: Xubuntu 12.04.4 released « Xubuntu (at xubuntu.org)
<ppq> robert1: joa, das betrifft dann nur die xubuntu-eigenen pakete, also vor allem xfce. wobei die meisten leute sowieso PPAs nutzen für ein aktuelleres xfce
<ppq> es spricht also nichts dagegen, xubuntu 12.04 bis 2017 zu nutzen
<robert1> ppq: ok, danke für die infos, dann ist alles klar, schönen abend noch
<ppq> dir auch, danke
<robert1> ppq: ich muss doch nochmal [ stänkern :-) ], http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom20143kbs7.png und ja es ist eine 700'er und keine 650'er. (Verbatim) Vielleicht sind rohlinge von anderen herstellern überbrennfreundlicher, wie auch immer, nehm ich halt ne dvd.
<ppq> robert1: probier es mal mit einem anderen brennprogramm
<ppq> robert1: xfburn oder so
<_moep_> cdrecord
<_moep_> die setzen doch eh alle darauf afaik
<jokrebel> k3b \o/
<robert1> ppq: hab kein weiteres installiert, und werde es nur deshalb auch nicht tun, wäre zwar interessant, bin aber aufgrund zeitmangels nicht interessiert. trotzdem danke für den hinweis.
<nagetier> robert1: USB-Stick kann nicht verwendet werden?
<robert1> nagetier: nein, rechner bootet nicht von usb aufgrund des alters, (pentium4).
<jokrebel> robert1: Hab mit dem mitgelieferten "Brenner" auch immer wieder Probleme - unter k3b klappt es immer.
<|Frodo|> robert1: die xubuntu-12.04.4-alternate-i386.iso ist nur 696 MiB groß, paßt also auf ne CD!
<jokrebel> …ooO( wenn man nicht unmögliches verlangt - wie 701MB auf ne 700er pressen zu wollen )
<ppq> jokrebel: auf CDs passen immer >=703 MiB, die 700 sind ein nennwert
<ppq> also, von den kleineren wie 650ern mal abgesehen
<robert1> habs jetzt auf ne dvd gebrannt, brasero konnte sich nicht so recht zwischen den dateigrößenangaben entscheiden http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2014t2xz8.png
<ppq> :)
<barnyh> hey, hab das problem, das wenn ich z.B. Daten auf einen Stick kopiere, gerade z.B. 4GB, das dann mein WindowManager ziemlich hängt, maus ruckelt fenster lassen sich nur verschwer verschieben etc. CPU ist aber bei max 10% ram bei 15% woran kann das liegen ?
<ppq> barnyh: das klingt nach ntfs
<ppq> da kann man leider nichts machen
<barnyh> ntfs ? was , ja das stimt ntfs
<barnyh> wie entsteht das problem, weißt du das ppq 
<ppq> der ntfs-treiber ist alles andere als gut und produziert extrem viel iowait (siehe iostat)
<ppq> man sollte möglichst fat32 oder ext4 nutzen
<ppq> wobei letzteres natürlich problematisch ist, wenn man den stick an windows-maschinen nutzen will
<ppq> oder man findet sich mit der schlechten performance von ntfs ab
<ppq> kombiniert mit USB ist die übrigens noch gruseliger
<barnyh> ok
<PBeck> hey
<Conan174> nabend, ich hb gestern win8 auf meinem notebook innstalliert, im uef modus, gibt es eine möglichekit mein altes ubuntu das nicht im uefi modus innstalliert worden ist zu booten ohne immer im bios es umzu stellen? (xubuntu 13.10)
<robert1> Conan174, unter win7 hab ich den bootloader easybcd installiert der dann grub startet
<Conan174> klar win7 hatte ich auch, aber easybcd ist kein bootlaoder
<robert1> Conan174, EasyBCD ist ein kostenloser Bootmanager für Windows.
<Conan174> nope ist er nciht
<Conan174> "EasyBCD ist ein Programm, das von NeoSmart Technologies entwickelt wurde. Es wird zum Konfigurieren und Anpassen des neuen Bootloaders von Windows Vista verwendet. "
<Conan174> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/EasyBCD
<kubine> Title: EasyBCD – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<robert1> Conan174, und der zweite satz lautet EasyBCD kann benutzt werden, um eine Multi-Boot-Konfiguration zwischen Windows Vista/7/8 und vorhergehenden Versionen von Windows, sowie Linux, BSD und Mac OS X zu erstellen.
<Conan174> -.- EasyBCD ändert den Windows Vista/7/8 Bootloader, um Unterstützung für andere Einträge hinzuzufügen.
<Haruspex> hi
<robert1> Conan174,  andere einträge können z.b. linux sein
<Conan174> ok dan ist halt easybcd halt ein bootloader damit du zu freiden bist, geht aber nciht mehr bei win8 und uefi
<Conan174> *kopf auf tischplate ...* ja ich hatte win7 drauf mit xubuntu, mein altes notebook hat er sogar vista und xp gebootet, das tut heir aber nicht zu sache
<robert1> Conan174, Zusätzlich unterstützt das Tool auch Computer mit EFI-BIOS. sagt zumindest  http://www.tecchannel.de/pc_mobile/tools/2035374/mit_easybcd_bootmanager_von_windows_7_und_vista_konfigurieren/
<kubine> Title: EasyBCD - Bootmanager von Windows 8, Windows 7 und Vista konfigurieren - Kostenloses Windows-Tool | TecChannel.de (at www.tecchannel.de)
<Conan174> alter hörst du mal zu? win8 innstalliert im uefi modus, alten xubuntu noch im bios modus, was kann ich amchen
<robert1> Conan174, easybcd nehmen
<Conan174> tja leider geht es nciht
<ppq> Conan174: bleib bitte freundlich, ja?
<Conan174> ich hatte als erstes eine genau beschreibung geschreiben was mein problem ist,
<ppq> ja, und eine lösung genannt bekommen
<ppq> dass sie dir nicht gefällt ist keine rechtfertigung, rumzustänkern
<Conan174> was aber nur bei win7 geht, wie er selber schreib
<Conan174> Conan174, unter win7 
<ppq> dann lies besser nochmal
<Conan174> es geht aber nicht wie in win7, wie ich schon schrieb, win8 musste im uefi innstalliert werden xunbuntu wurde nicht im uefi innstalliert.
<ppq> *seufz*
<Conan174> "nst/autoneogrub1.mbr 0xc000225"
<Conan174> hab ich schon probiert
<Conan174> ich frag mal in einem windows forum nach die kennen sich woll hoffentlich besser damit aus
<michaluus> Hallo, ich habe Ubuntu auf einem eePC. Jetzt möchte ich einen Beamer anschließen, um Präsentationen und ein Video abzufeuern. Gibt es da ein Programm, dass das Ansteuern des Beamers unterstützt?
<bekks> "Dein Grafiktreiber".
<michaluus> Denn mit Unity ist das nicht so wirklich elegant...
<bekks> Wieso sollte das mit Unity nicht elegant sein?
<michaluus> ok, kann ich da also einstellen, dass z.b. impress im Präsentationsmodus auf dem Beamer erscheint?
<bekks> Nö, was hat das denn mit Unity zu tun?
<k1l_> das macht automatisch, wenn man 2 ausgebabildrschirme hat und diese nicht geklont sind
<k1l_> *macht impress
<michaluus> bislang erscheint mein Bild dann immer in einer Unity -Kachel und ich muss die dann 2x anklicken, damit die Kachel auf dem Beamer erscheint
<bekks> Dein Grafiktreiber muss den zweiten Ausgang unterstützen, und du musst Impress dann sagen, dass es a) auf dem zweiten Bildschirm (dem BeameR) laufen soll, und b) dann ggf. auch im Präsentationsmodus laufen soll.
<michaluus> ok, ich sehe schon, ich muss mich damit mal ein wenig intensiver befassen...
<bekks> michaluus: "2x klicken" zählt jetzt nicht zu "nicht wirklich elegant".
<k1l_> michaluus: unity kachel?
<michaluus> ok, danke erstmal
<bekks> Lotus Notes hat Kacheln.
<michaluus> naja, keine Kachel, Fenster halt
<michaluus> aber ihr habt mir schon geholfen!
<k1l_> also hier war das plug&play
<bekks> Hier auch. Ich musst Impress nur sagen, wo ich Impress haben wollte.
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-09
<FuLgOrE_> hallo zusammen. kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie das programm "einbinden von laufwerksabbildern" tatsächlich heißt? Auf einem PC mit Ubuntu habe ich eine solche Funktion und kann ein ISO einbinden, auf dem anderen PC habe ich es nicht und "Archiveinbinder" bindet nur ein leeres Verzeichnis ein
 * mcchouffe slaps cilly around a bit with a large trout
<serg_> hallo es ist ein test
<jokrebel_> serg_: Durchgefallen - zum testen nutzt man #test ;-)
<serg_> bin Anfänger mit linux
<serg_> linux ist super wenn man weiß man was man braucht
<serg_> :-)
<jokrebel_> serg_: Und wenn Du plaudern willst, wäre #ubuntu-de-offtopic die bessere Anlaufstelle. Hier herin ist Ubuntu-Support.
<serg_> nee ich habe eine frage 
<serg_> bei ubuntuusers.de
<serg_> ich habe frage wegen "Jetzt installieren " button
<serg_> funktioniert einfach nicht
<jokrebel_> Was für ein Ubuntu hast Du denn? Und auf welcher Wiki-Seite bist Du und willst "was" installieren?
<serg_> ein beispielbeispiel ich habe frage wegen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kino . ja ich weiß wie es über terminal geht ,aber ich möchte über "Jetzt installieren " button . so funktioniert es schneller. 
<kubine> Title: Kino › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<serg_> ach ja, ich habe Ubuntu studio letzte version
<serg_> ich verwende firefox
<jokrebel_> serg_: Tut sich irgendwas wenn Du draufklickst?
<sdx23> !apturl > serg_ 
<kubine> serg_: Informationen zu apturl finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apturl
<serg_> apturl hab ich auch installiert wie beschrieben. aber wenn ich drauf klicken dann komm fenster mit "Anwendung Starten" da muß man aussuchen mit was man stertet 
<sdx23> Wie man das behebt, steht im Wiki Artikel.
<jokrebel_> serg_: Da musst Du dann "zu /usr/bin/apturl durchklicken " wie im von sdx23 verlinkten Artikel zu finden.
<serg_> super, danke! aufwendiger als bei windows aber wenn man Dreh raus hat dann funkzt es!
<jokrebel_> serg_: Gott sei Dank aufwändiger. Soll ja nicht gleich alles wegen nem falschen Klick installiert werden.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<passt> Ich habe ein Software Raid6 mit 5x hds, bei dem eine platte ausgefallen ist. Das Raid ist damit im herabgesetzten/degraded Modus. Was ist jetzt von der Performance zu erwarten? (Es handelt sich um eine  QNAP TS-669pro)
<bekks> !ot | passt 
<bekks> !ot > passt 
<kubine> passt: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<passt> ok
<barnyh> Tach, habe probleme mit meinen keyring nehme ich an, ich muss für das FH-Netz städnig das passwort eingeben
<barnyh> ist das der keyring ?
<bekks> Wir wissen nicht wo du welches Passwort eingibst.
<k1l> du musst die zertifikate in dein home legen und dann angeben (ist doch ne vpn verbindung, oder?)
<barnyh> nein kein vpn, einfach WLAN, EAP denke ich
<pog> hallo, ich hab einen neuen Win8 Compi vor mir, und frage mich, und frage mich, ob man Linux, auch CD, nur noch nach veraenderung der BIOS-Settings starten kann? 
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<pog> es gibt hier schon eine Beschreibung von UEFI (ganz einfach :-) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kubine> Title: UEFI - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Und es hängt von den BIOS Einstellungen ab.
<pog> legacy mode ist disabled, und secure boot on. 
<pog> muss wohl den Link mal ausdrucken und genau studieren.
<bekks> Wenn das BIOS es dann nicht zulässt von CD zu starten, musst du das wohl umstellen.
<pog> ich wollte eigentlich ein USB-Bootable starten, aber ich werde mal versuchen eine CD zu booten.
<k1l> barnyh: wenn es peap ist wirst du sicher ein cert brauchen. das packst du einfach in ~/.certs und gibst es im NM an. dann logt der sich ein sobald du dich in den user einloggst
<barnyh> k1l:  ordnerrechte für .certs? den ordner gab es bisher nicht
<k1l> barnyh: einfach anlegen
<barnyh> thx mal testen
<k1l> das ist auch einfach nur eine selbst angelegte sammelstelle. du musst das cert der uni dann trotzdem noch im NM angeben
<barnyh> hat funktiniert
<barnyh> danke k1l 
<holgersson-web> hi
<holgersson-web> Ich hab hier ein Mint auf Ubuntubasis kann per Startmenu die "Aktualisierungsverwaltung" nicht starten. Wie heißt das Programm denn eigentlich, ich hab den Namen nicht rausfinden können.
<holgersson-web> Wenn ich den Namen aber hab, dann kann ich das Programm im Terminal starten und rausfinden, woran das Problem liegt.
<k1l> holgersson-web: da mint eigene lösungen verwendet bitte die mint leute direkt frage:
<k1l> !mint > holgersson-web 
<kubine> holgersson-web: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<holgersson-web> k1l: OK.
<holgersson-web> Ich hab 'drüben' nachgefragt; nur zur Info, es heißt "mintupdater".
<bekks> Wayne :)
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> ich versuche gerade mein wlan über die console mit wpa_supplicant nach der Anleitung einzurichten --> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/wpa_supplicant
<kubine> Title: wpa supplicant › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maze-m> wenn ich jetzt mit "sudo wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d " teste, sieht es meiner Meinung nach auch soweit gut aus
<maze-m> in iwconfig bekomme ich dann auch bei der Art des drahtlosen Netzwerks "IEEE 802.11abgn"
<maze-m> bekomme dann allerdings bei einem "sudo wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -B" das http://pastie.org/8715415
<kubine> Title: #8715415 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<maze-m> gefolgt von einem ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
<maze-m> ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
<jokrebel_> Einfach per Networkmanager probieren ist nicht möglich?
<maze-m> jokrebel_: ne, ich hab mir i3 als window manager installiert
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Aber wenn Du schon mit der Option -d gestartet hast ist es doch normal, dass, gemeldet wird es laufe bereits.
<bekks> Wieso sollte das normal sein?
<maze-m> -d heißt doch debug
<bekks> Und wieso sollte es dann nocmal sein, dass es meldet, dass es bereits läuft, nur weil man -d benutzt? Wenn es nicht läuft und man -d verwendet soll es selbstverständlich nichts melden.
<jokrebel_> Und heist das dann nicht im debug-Modus gestartet; sondern nur debug gestartet falls man mit anderer Option startet? Hab da meine Zweifel.
<maredebianum> Ich suche gerade nach einer Möglichkeit, CDDB/freedb Informationen hochzuladen, und finde nichts passendes. Weiß jemand, wie das geht? Habe jetzt lokal in ~/.cddb/ die Informationen vorliegen (Tracktitles).
<bekks> Das musst du die CDDB devs fragen.
<maze-m> also wpa_supplicant scheint auch shcon zu laufen, zumindest sagt mir das ps -ef | grep wpasupplicant
<bekks> Dann ist die Meldung ja korrekt.
<bekks> Ergo ist auch klar wie du sie beheben kannst.
<jokrebel_> Und sollte nicht verwundern.
<maze-m> aber ich bekomme ja komischerweise über den dhcpclient keine ip
<jokrebel_> was nicht durch mehrfachen start behoben werden kann anscheinend. ;-)
<stareye> dann ist dein passwort falsch
<maredebianum> OK, hätte ja sein können, dass jemand ein Programm weiß, mit dem cddb upload schmerzfrei geht (und welche DB eigentlich gerade aktuell - und mit freier Lizenz - ist). 
<maze-m> stareye: wie kommst darauf? habs ja eben noch kopiert....
<stareye> maredebianum: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-762845.html
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Submitting to CDDB [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<maredebianum> stareye: OK, danke, dann nehme ich mal den steinigen Weg über mir bisher unbekannte Kommandozeilentools. Immerhin tun die meist, was sie sollen ;)
<stareye> maredebianum: cddb-tool send cddbread.0 freedb-submit@freedb.org
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Was kommen denn beim IP-Zuweisen für Meldungen
<maredebianum> stareye: Danke, schaffe das schon, cddb-tool kann meine Dateien schon mal parsen, dann wird der Rest wohl auch gehen...
<stareye> ;)
<maze-m> jokrebel_: na ja, eigentlich passiert nicht wirklich was, wenn ich "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<bekks> Dann ist die Verbindung nicht korrekt aufgebaut.
<stareye> hast dj
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Dein Wlan heißt aber schon sicher wlan0?
<stareye> du welche logs
<maze-m> jokrebel_: ne, das ist doch der Adapter
<maze-m> jokrebel_: mein wlan - zumindest die ssid - ist Whisky-Net :D....
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Dein Wlan-Adapter heißt aber schon sicher wlan0?
<maze-m> ja, heißt'er :)
<maze-m> zumindest wenn ich der Ausgabe von ifconfig trauen kann :)
<jokrebel_> was sagt rfkill?
<stareye> ist das notebook und ist der eingabut oder extern
<jokrebel_> und der Router ist auf ein Protokoll eingestellt, welches der Adapter auch kann? Auf welchem Kanal sendet der Router? 
<maze-m> jokrebel_: mom
<maredebianum> maze-m: dhclient -v  gibt dir infos aus
<maredebianum> und nebenbei ein tail -f /var/log/syslog laufen haben, kann auch nicht schaden
<maredebianum> maze-m: debug-level output kannst du mit python  /usr/lib/NetworkManager/debug-helper.py  --wpa msgdump einstellen (sofern du n-m verwendest). Hinterher wieder auf info level stellen.
<bekks> maredebianum: Er hat keinen network manager.
<maze-m> jokrebel_: also auf dem Router ist kein fester kanal eingestellt, sondern die einstellungen werden automatisch gesetzt
<bekks> maze-m: Und welcher Kanal wurde automatisch vom Router gewählt?
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Und der wäre aktuell? Und was ist mit den anderen zwei Fragen?
<maze-m> also wenn ich ein "sudo dhclient wlan0" mache, taucht in der /var/log/syslog das auf --> http://nopaste.info/05381c61ed.html
<maredebianum> Hab hier mal mein wirelessscan.sh script gepasted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6904239/ vielleicht hilft das beim debuggen (das parst iwlist output)
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> maze-m: Möchtest du die Dir gestellten Fragen nicht beantworten? Wenn nicht, kann ich mich auch wieder hinlegen :)
<maze-m> bekks: doch schon :)
<bekks> Dann wirds langsam Zeit.
<bekks> Wir warten seit 30 Minuten.
<maze-m> bekks: also ein "sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning" bringt das ---> http://nopaste.info/b5ef46e8e1.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<maze-m> die wlan karte ist eingebaut. ist ein thinkpad x61s
<stareye> maze-m: vieleicht ist deine karte aus Fn + F Taste guck mal oben
 * jokrebel_ wartet immer noch auf den Kanal, die Ausgabe von "rfkill list" und die Protokolle die im Router eingestellt sind und welche der Adapter kann.
<stareye> maze-m: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-wlan-auf-lenovo-x61s/#post-1959239
<kubine> Title: Kein WLAN auf Lenovo X61s › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> stareye: Das ist von 2009 - sicher dass da was zielführendes drinsteht?
<koegs> da steht ungefähr "kontrollier den hardware schalter", was man auch über "rfkill list" sehen würde :)
<stareye> kann sein das nur der schalter zu wlan eingeschaltet sein muss
<jokrebel_> weshalb ich nach rfkill schon vor inzwischen ner 3/4Stunde fragte ;-)
<bekks> Mir ists inzwischen egal. We keine Infos liefern will, will auch keine Probleme lösen.
<bekks> *Wer
 * jokrebel_ hat eigentlich auch besseres zu tun als Fragen lange Zeit mehrfach stellen zu müssen :/
<bekks> jokrebel_: Dann leg dich wieder hin, da kommt sowieso nichts mehr.
<maze-m> habt ihr noch ne idee?
<jokrebel_> *seufz* JA! Beantworte die Fragen.
<bekks> Für Dich nicht mehr. Du lieferst auf mehrfache Nachfrage keine Informationen - damit darfst du dir dann selbst eine Lösung suchen.
<maze-m> oooh, sorry. den rest gar nicht gelesen
<koegs> lol
<koegs> wie schon seit ner stunde...
<bekks> Ja, wozu auch die Antworten lesen wenn man Fragen stellt. Ist doch sowieso egal.
<bekks> Danke für das Verschwenden unserer Zeit.
<maze-m> jokrebel_: rfkill -l gibt das aus --> http://nopaste.info/28d0e5d7f8.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<maze-m> jokrebel_: wie komm ich denn an die protokolle vom adapter?
<koegs> wieso startet man eigentlich nicht einfach das nm-applet, i3 unterstützt bestimmt auch ein systray :)
<bekks> i3 unterstützt nichts in der Richtung.
<koegs> i3bar hat nen systray-part
<maze-m> jokrebel_: und der jetzige kanal vom router ist 1 laut "sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning"
<bekks> koegs: der muss neu sein :P
<koegs> "neu" :P
<maze-m> i3bar hab ich aber auch noch nicht eingerichtet.... bin gerade dabei, mich in i3 einfrickeln
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/NetworkManager_ohne_GUI
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager ohne GUI › NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Im Router in den WLAN-Einstellungen nach Sachen mit "802.11" Ausschau halten. Bei der WLAN-Karte im Datenblatt wenn es nicht sogar in lspci/lsusb steht.
<bekks> maze-m: Was hast du da eigentlich für ein Ubuntu? Zeig doch mal ein lsb_release -a; cat /etc/issue; uname -a
<jokrebel_> was ist denn i3 überhaupt und warum will man das?
<bekks> jokrebel_: Das ist ein Fenstermanager, und den kann man durchaus nutzen wenn man möchte.
<maze-m> lsb_release -a zeigt das --> http://nopaste.info/c77e1b63ca.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<maze-m> bekks: und ein uname -a --> Linux mazem-ThinkPad-X61s 3.11.0-14-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 17:04:55 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bekks> maze-m: Und cat /etc/issue?
<maze-m> jokrebel_: lspci zeigt mir das an: 
<maze-m> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<bekks> maze-m: Und cat /etc/issue sagt was?
<maze-m> bekks: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<jokrebel_> maze-m: lässt 802.11a ..g ..n vermuten. Was ist im Router eingestellt?
<maze-m> jokrebel_: mom bitte
<maze-m> jokrebel_: ich hab im router 802.11n + g + b eingestellt.... ist halt ne Fritzbox 7360 SL
<jokrebel_> Versuch es mal (je nach Auswahlmöglichkeit im Router) möglichst nur mit einem Protokoll im 2,4GHz-Band.
<maze-m> jokrebel_: okay, dann wäre ja 802.11g das beste, oder?
<maze-m> also ich weiß nicht, ob mein netzwerkadapter draf n unterstützt
<jokrebel_> nur b geht nicht?
<maze-m> jokrebel_: na ja, das wäre ja ziemlich langsam, oder?
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Geht ja erstmal um überhaupt ne Verbindung zu haben. Lieber langsam als gar nicht, oder?
<maze-m> jokrebel_: ja, da hast du Recht :)
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Und warum keine Verbindung zustande kommt kann verschieden Ursachen haben (Kanal, Protokoll, Verschlüsselung…)
<maze-m> jokrebel_: ja, ich stell erstmal 802.11b+g ein... "kleiner" geht's nicht
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Und um sich an das Problem ranzutasten, was denn nun in Deinem Fall querliegt würd ich einfach mal mit dem ältesten Protokoll auf nem nicht zu hohen Kanal und notfalls sogar erstmal ganz ohne vVerschlüsselung testen.
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Is ok - auf jedenfall besser als mit n gemixt.
<maze-m> jokrebel_: soll ich denn trotzdem nen autokanal drin lassen?
<jokrebel_> Mit höheren Kanälen (glaub ab 12) kann es auch zu Problemen kommen. Wenn sichergestellt ist, dass er auch auf "auto" da drunter bleibt…
<maze-m> jokrebel_: na ja, wie stelle ich das denn sicher :)?
<koegs> dann stell doch einfach nen festen kanal ein...
<maze-m> koegs: welcher wäre denn tendenziell gut :)? wenn's ab 12 schon nicht so gut is....
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Das kommt ganz auf Deine umliegenden WLANs an. Dein Fritzbox weis das aber.
<jokrebel_> +e
<maze-m> hah, seh's gerade... also auf 3 scheint noch ncihts zu senden....
<jokrebel_> dann sollte aber 1 2 und 4 5 besser auch frei sein. 
<jokrebel_> Auch wenn das jetzt mit Ubuntu nicht mehr viel zu tun hat.
<maze-m> jokrebel_: meinst du, 1 2 4 und 5 wäre tendenziell besser?
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Tendenziell den mittleren von 5 unbenutzten. Wenn nicht möglich, genau den gleichen wie der "schwächste" andere.
<jokrebel_> aber zum ausprbieren ist das eigentlich erst mal wurscht.
<maze-m> jokrebel_: okay, ich hab nun dohc 2 genommen. da is noch keiner drauf anscheinend
<maze-m> jokrebel_: genau, egal :).... ich nutz den erstmal und dann schauen'wa mal
<jokrebel_> wichtig ist erstmal noch ggf. die Verschlüsselung auch auf _eine_ Art festzulegen. Und notfalls auch mal mit weniger sicheren Varianten versuchen, dann sehn wir weiter.
<maze-m> jokrebel_: hab jetzt nochmal "sudo dhclient wlan0" gestartet... aber da rückt und rührt sich nicht
<maze-m> +s
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Brauchte die Fritzbox da keinen Neustart? *wunder*
<maze-m> jokrebel_: doch, ich glaub die hat sich neugestartet
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Und wie bist Du hier? 
<koegs> und bist du überhaupt sicher mit dem wlan verbunden zu sein?
<maze-m> ich bin über's kabel angeschlossen
<maze-m> koegs: ne, das wlan geht ja nicht
<maze-m> koegs: also zumindest bekomm ich keine verbindung
<jokrebel_> maze-m: "übers Kabel" an der Fritzbox?
<koegs> wieso soll "sudo dhclient wlan0" was bringen, wenn du nicht verbunden bist? :D
<maze-m> jokrebel_: na über mein netzwerkkabel bzw. powerline-adapter
<koegs> ich empfehle dringend einem WM mit NM-Applet zu starten und dort das WLAN zu konfigurieren!
<koegs> dann kannst du immer noch mit deinem i3 rumspielen
<maze-m> koegs: ich bekomm ja über mein netzwerkkabel per dhcp ne ip. aber halt nicht für die wlan-karte....
<maze-m> ich müsste doch für jede karte seperat ne ip bekommen können, oder?
<jokrebel_> …oO( jau - wir machen da jetzt seit 16:44! rum )
<koegs> ja wie denn auch, wenn die "karte" gar nicht verbunden ist... -.-, OMG, usw.
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Zwei verbindungen gleichzeitig ist unschön.
<maze-m> jokrebel_: na ja, meinst du es kann daran liegen?
<maze-m> dann sollte ich mal das netzwerkkabel ziehen und nochmal mit dem dhcpclient versuchen, dür den wlan adapter ne ip zu bekommen?
<koegs> da werden mal wieder unterschiedliche OSI-Layer vermischt ohne das man weiss wovon man redet, guck lieber das du den Network Manager ans laufen kriegst
<koegs> da kriegt man ja kopfschmerzen
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Ich nutz den Networkmanager und nur entweder LAN oder WLAN aus gutem Grund
<maze-m> jokrebel_: aber du nutzt den unter kde, oder?
<jokrebel_> auch
<jokrebel_> eigentlich überall. KDE, Unity , Gnome ...
<maze-m> jokrebel_: okay :).... ja, ich will mich halt mal in i3 einarbeiten.... ist schon nett, aber halt auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig
<koegs> der NM läuft auch als dienst, also erstmal in einem anderen DE das WLAN konfigurieren, dann kannst du immer noch mit i3 rumspielen (oder einfach i3bar mit systray nutzen)
<koegs> das würde allen viel zeit und nerven sparen
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Mag sein, aber erstmal mit Standard alles ans laufen bringen und dann ne andere Oberfläche zu testen installieren. So hätt ich es gemacht.
<maze-m> jokrebel_: ich hab ja mein wlan immer unter kde am laufen gehabt.
<maze-m> nur halt hier in der console bzw. in i3 will's nicht so recht :(
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Auf dem selben Rechner mit nur zusätzlich nachinstalliertem i3?
<jokrebel_> soll heißen, wenn Du Dich jetzt ausloggst und in KDE reingehst geht es?
<maze-m> jokrebel_: ja, das geht
<maze-m> jokrebel_: und genau
<maze-m> jokrebel_: ich hab mir für's testen von i3 nen extra user angelegt und für auf dem halt i3 aus
<jokrebel_> hö? Warum braucht man nen extra User für ne andere Oberfläche?
<maze-m> ich werd sonst mal kurz testen, ob das ohne netzwerkkabel geht...
<maze-m> jokrebel_: na ja, muss nicht unbedingt sein, stimmt schon :)... ich wollte das nur abgrenzen voneinander sozusagen
<maze-m> jokrebel_: schade, es ging nicht :(
<maze-m> bin nu wieder über's netzwerkkabel online
<jokrebel_> Just start nm-applet https://faq.i3wm.org/question/2/how-can-i-use-networkmanager-with-i3/ vielleicht?
<kubine> Title: How can I use NetworkManager with i3? - i3 FAQ (at faq.i3wm.org)
<maze-m> jokrebel_: okay, das wäre noch ne möglichkeit
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Wobei Du die erzählten Möglichkeiten per Deinem bisherigen Vorgehen inziwschen wohl kaum durchgespielt haben kannst. Von wegen Protokoll/Verschlüsselung jeweils an beiden Enden abgeändert, neu gestartet und wieder getestet... Aber egal, mir geht das inzwischen zu lang und dann acuh noch ohne Struktur.
<maze-m> jokrebel_: danke für den link
<bazZzti> moin
<maze-m> das Protokoll hab ich ja geändert... die Verschlüsselung könnte ich nochmal gucken
<jokrebel_> maze-m: WPA/WPA2 Mixed-Mode macht zB. auch manchmal Probleme.
<bazZzti> wie aktiviere ich bei lubuntu wake on lan? ich habe es bereits nach der anleitung hier probiert http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wake_on_LAN
<kubine> Title: Wake on LAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maze-m> jokrebel_: okay, da hab ich aber reines wpa2
<maze-m> also sowohl am router als auch in meine wpa_supplicant.conf. Hab da "key_mgmt=WPA-PSK" drin stehen
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Dann stell mal auf reines wpa oder auch auf unverschlüsselt und schau was dabei rauskommt. Auch das wurde Dir bereits als Test empfohlen.
<jokrebel_> bazZzti: Gibts Fehlermeldungen?
<maze-m> jokrebel_: okay, sorry das hab ich überlesen
<bazZzti> ne keine
<bazZzti> jokrebel_: 
<bazZzti> es funktioniert halt nicht
<bazZzti> obowhl ich ihn starten will über die fritzbox zb
<koegs> bazZzti: und was hast du alles eingestellt?
<bazZzti> sudo ethtool -s eth0 wol g 
<bazZzti> also bei mir eth1
<koegs> und was ist mit dem halt-script?
<bazZzti> verdammt, ich glaub ich hab was überlesen
<bazZzti> moment
<koegs> jaja
<koegs> :)
<bazZzti> sorry, wer lesen kann ich klar im vorteil
<bazZzti> hm ne trotz halt script
<jokrebel_> bazZzti: Ist das ein Dualboot-Rechner der geweckt werden soll?
<bazZzti> ne
<bazZzti> hab eine platte drin mit lubuntu drauf
<bazZzti> is nen hp datavault x312
<jokrebel_> bazZzti: Dann sollte das nach dem Wiki aber klappen. Sofern BIOS und Netzwerkkarte das unterstützen!
<bazZzti> das unterstüzen die
<bazZzti> hab ja vorher nen windows drauf gehabt
<bazZzti> da hat es funktioniert
<bazZzti> ich geh die anleitung nochmal step by step durch
<bazZzti> melde mich nochmal morgen
<jokrebel_> viel erfolg. Und besser ein Reboot zuviel ;-)
<passt> kann mir jemand ein tool oder einen befehl nennen mit dem man die geschwindigkeit beim kopieren über eine usb schnittstelle anzeigen kann? 
<bekks> "iftop".
<bekks> gna, nicht iftop, sondern iotop.
<passt> danke, schau ich mir mal an
<maltee_h> Hallo @all
<maltee_h> Ich habe das Problem, dass mein Ubuntu 12.04LTS keinen Unicode anzeigt. Ich öffne also eine Datei (test.yml) mit gedit, es werden mir aber lediglich Fragezeichen (?) angezeigt. Kann mir da vllt. wer helfen?
<apollo13> maltee_h: dateien können kein unicode enthalten
<maltee_h> Und warum werden mir dann die "§" Zeichen als "?" Zeigen angezeigt?
<maltee_h> Und wenn ich diese mit gedit in § ändere, führt es auch nicht zum Erfolg
<rapid10> hallo ich habe mail wieder eine frage an euch. und zwar bekomme ich von meinem mailserver (mailer daemon) abundzu mails dass das postfach des empfängers nicht existiert. gut so. nur werden die mail an einen account zugestellt der das überhaupt nicht bekommen sollte. von dem account wird das mail auch nicht verschickt sondern mit der php mail() funktion.
<apollo13> maltee_h: weil du das encoding falsch eingestellt hast
<apollo13> oder die datei ist einfach putt
<nagetier> maltee_h: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#nderung-der-Kodierung
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> nagetier: das sollte gedit nicht betreffen
<nagetier> ah, ok
<jokrebel_> Ist das überhaupt eine "lesbare" Datei?
<nagetier> apollo13: du meinst selbiges unter dem DE selber anpassen?
<apollo13> nagetier: nein, dateiencoding hat nix mit DE zu tun
<maltee_h> Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit gedit zu sagen, dass eine Datei im UTF-8 Format ist, oder muss ich auf andere Programme zurückgreifen?
<apollo13> maltee_h: beim öffnen ist eine selectbox mit "character encoding"
<maltee_h> Hmm.. Bei mir nicht...
<apollo13> kA, vlt ists in alten versionen wo anders, aber es gibt es sicher irgendwo
<random> ez, ich hab ein problem, ich versuche eine video datei in mp3 zu konvertieren und kriege immernur irgendwelche fehler. Egal womit ich das probiere.
<random> ich habe lame installiert und theorethisch wollen meine programme auch lame benutzen, aber augenscheinlich finden die den codec nicht
<bekks> random: Wie hast du lame installiert?
<apollo13> naja du musst wohl zuerst die tonspur ausm video extrahieren
<random> ka ist das nicht vorinstalliert?
<random> via kommandozeile vermutlich
<random> apt-get etc
<bekks> Und wie? :)
<random> sudo apt-get install lame
<random> ich habs mit vlc und ff multiconverter probiert
<random> andere formate als mp3 sind kein problem
<random> Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'
<bekks> Dann installier doch mal die libmp3lame
<bekks> Und nicht nur das cli.
<bekks> libmp3lame0 - MP3 encoding library
<random> Paket libmp3lame kann nicht gefunden werden.
<apollo13> hach, da hat wohl wer kein ubuntu :þ
<bekks> Passiert schonmal :P
<random> wie da hat wer kein ubuntu?
<random> libmp3lam0 ist die neuste version
<random> ist xubuntu, tut das was zur sache?
<random> solved
<random> muss an den spasti programmen gelegen haben die ich benutzt
<random> trotzdem danke
<bekks> Aha.
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-02
<thor77> hallo, ich würde gerne auf meinem ubuntu-server munin mit cgi zum laufen zu bekommen, dafür versuche ich http://munin.readthedocs.org/en/latest/example/webserver/nginx.html dieser anleitung zu folgen, bei "FastCGI configuration" jedoch wenn ich versuche die befehle auszuführen, bekomme ihc nur "child exited with code 2"
<Tim> hi
<Tim> ich habe mein adwaita-icon-theme packet gelöscht
<Tim> und kann nicht mehr auf den Desktop zugreifen
<Tim> bin jetzt in die shell gewächselt
<Tim> und hab versucht mit apt-get das packet wieder zu installieren
<Tim> ging aber nicht
<Tim> Wie installiere ich Pakete in der Shell Umgebung?
<k1l> das paket gibts erst ab 15.04
<Tim> Ich benutze 14.10
<Tim> die Gnome Version....hat es etwas damit zu tun
<k1l> ja über apt-get kannst du es nicht installieren weil es da erst ab 15.04 drin ist.
<Tim> achso
<k1l> sind denn PPAs unter "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" gelistet?
<Tim> mom
<Tim> ja
<k1l> und welche?
<Tim> einige...zu viele, ich kann die gnome ppa nicht sehen weil ich nicht hoch under runter scrollen kann
<Tim> versuche grade herauszufinden (google) wie das geht ...
<k1l> ich weiß nicht welches PPA gnome ubuntu da nutzt. aber das was ich gefunden habe hat das icon paket auch nicht drin. hast du es denn selber installiert gehabt?
<k1l> du kannst halt auch einfach gnome zurücksetzen und gucken ob es dann wieder läuft
<Tim> das gnome packet heißt : gnome3-team-ubuntu-gnome3-staging-utopic
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults
<k1l> ah warte
<k1l> was kommt denn als fehler, wenn du "sudo apt-get install adwaita-icon-theme" installieren willst?
<Tim> schreiben nach /var/cache/apt/ nicht möglich
<k1l> und warum?
<k1l> die fehlermeldungen sind da schon wichtig
<Tim> es wird keine sperre  für  schreibgeschützte sperrdatei /var/lib/dpkg/loc verwendet
<Tim> sorry, falsche reihenfolge
<k1l> sudo verwendet?
<Tim> ja
<Tim> beides mit und ohne sude
<k1l> läuft der desktop noch?
<k1l> wie bist du in die shell gewechselt? mit strg+alt+f1?
<Tim> Nein, beim Hochfahren kommt kein Anmeldebildschirm mehr
<Tim> fall back?
<Tim> die Vokabeln fehlen mir, sorry
<Tim> recovery optionen heißt das glaub ich
<k1l> hmm, das ist jetzt schwierig
<Tim> habe ich immer  noch die option gnome zurückzusetzen?
<k1l> also da läuft jetzt kein desktop oder updater oder so. du bist einfach in die recovery gebootet
<Tim> ja
<Tim> warscheinlich bin ich noch nicht mal mit dem netz verbundune
<Tim> verbunden*
<k1l> ja dann klappt installieren eh nicht, weil er ja die sachen aus dem inet ziehen will. mache mal das hier unter gnome3: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults
<k1l> obwohl warte. das ist ja für den user nur
<k1l> das sollte trotzdem noch den login screen zeigen. oder hast du autologin aktiv?
<Tim> ne, hab kein autologin
<Tim> und sehe keinen login screen
<Tim> ...
<k1l> mach mal: "ping google.com" (abbrechen mit strg+c) und guck mal ob du ein netz hast
<Tim> > unknown host
<k1l> also kein netz.
<k1l> boote mal normal, und drück wenn er fertig ist strg+alt+f1, damit kommst du auch in eine tty shell
<Tim> ah, nice!
<Tim> ping funcktioniert
<Tim> Hmm...adwaita installiert, immer noch kein login. Dann mach ich mal den reset.
<Tim> Hmm...didn't work
<furmi> Hallo zusammen, dumme frage: Hat sich in den $letzten Tagen irgendwas an ipv6 routen geändert? Seit einigen tagen fressen unsere 12.04er LTS Server die v6 routen nicht mehr 
<r2000> samba nervt!, 'sudo update-rc.d -f smbd remove' und trotzdem ist es nach dem reboot wieder da als ob nichts gewesen wäre :-O
<k1l> !upstart > r2000 
<k1l> bot nicht da
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<jokrebel> r2000: Wenn Du samba los werden willst wieso nimmst Du nicht einfach "sudo apt-get remove" oder purge?
<k1l> nee, einfach das upstart script entsprechend anpassen.
<r2000> voll keinen überblick über den ganzen start kram, als nächstest kommt dann systemd?
<k1l> ja, ab 16.04 soll systemd standard werden.
<r2000> ok, danke
<fif0> Moin, ich hab versucht mit checkarray -x --all den rebuild auf meinem Raidarray zu stoppen um eine Platte zu wechseln... Nun reagiert mein mdadm nicht mehr. Also zum Beispiel gibt mdadm --detail /dev/md0 keine Antwort
<r2000> mein rechner hängt neuerdings mit einer scope:global ipv6 adresse direkt im internet, das macht etwas paranoid, was sollte ich eurer meinung nach an vorsichtsmaßnahmen treffen?
<brunnen> Hi - eine frage zu digiKam: wie kann ich digiKam dazu bringen, eine vorhandene Verzeichnisstruktur zu benutzen, und nicht beim Importieren eine neue mit den Kopien der Bilddateien anzulegen (es sind ca 20.000 Dateien)?
<jokrebel> brunnen: Das liest sich bei "Verwalten von Alben" so, als könnte es Dir helfen http://www.mpipks-dresden.mpg.de/~mueller/docs/suse10.0/suselinux-manual_de/manual/sec.digicam.html
<brunnen> jokrebel: hilft leider nicht weiter, bzw. ich verstehs nicht. die vorgeschlagenen Schritte führen immer zu Kopien der vorhaqndenen Daten in neuen Albenordnern. Ich wüßte gerne, wie ich digiKam dazu bringe, einen bereits vorhandenen ordner als Albumordner zu benutzen.
<sash_> r2000: Habe da noch gar nicht mit zu tun, aber hilft vielleicht http://www.zdnet.de/41554488/ipv6-neues-protokoll-erfordert-neue-sicherheitskonzepte/ ?
<sash_> r2000: Grundsätzlich benutze ich bei meinem Laptop _immer_ ufw und lasse nix von außen zu.
<jokrebel> brunnen: Und das sind Verezichnisse mit Bildern die DigiKam noch nicht "kennt"?
<r2000> sash_, ufw?
<brunnen> jokrebel: ja
<jokrebel> Ich kenn jetzt DigiKam nicht so gut, aber ich denke mal, wenn Du diese Bilder dort dann verwalten können willst wird es ohne nen kompletten Importlauf auch keine Tumbnail-Liste anlegen können.
<jokrebel> Man möge mir wiedersprechen, wenn ich mit dieser Einschätzung falsch liege.
<brunnen> Da niemand widerspricht lass ich dK also 20.000 Dateien kopieren. Mal sehen, wie lang es dauert und ob dK sich nicht verschluckt.
<jokrebel> brunnen: Viel Erfolg
<jokrebel> brunnen: wie weit ist es denn schon?
<kirsten> hallo, kennt sich hier jemand mit autofs aus? in der auto.synology habe ich den folgenden Eintrag, aber leider kann ich nicht auf mein NAS zugreifen, es wird nicht gemounted: Datenplatte -fstype=cifs,benutzer, passwort, ://192.168.xxx.xx:/volume1/Datenplatte
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-03
<frank__> guten morgen linux gemeinde
<frank__> guten morgen david1977
<ford> hey
<ford> http://abload.de/img/2015-02-03-103352_191ymfe2.png
<ford> in der verschlüsselten festplatte ist noch ne lvm drin
<ford> wisst ihr wie ich die jetzt vergrößern kann? :D
<I-Punkt> Wenn ich bei 14.04 GNOME3-Fallback-Modus mit der rechten Maustaste draufklicke, kommt die Auswahl -> "Menüs bearbeiten". Das möchte ich systemweit wegbekommen. Es geht um ein LTSP-Netzwerk und die Schüler bekommen nur ein abgespecktes Menü ausgeliefert. Allerdings kennen die Schüler inzwischen auch die rechte Taste ;-)
<I-Punkt> afk - ich schau dann wieder rein
<jokrebel> I-Punkt: komische art von abspecken find ich
<jokrebel> I-Punkt: 
<ford> hab da mal so einee gui gehabt
<ford> mit derkonnt ich das extrem einfach machen
<ford> weiß aber leider nicht mehr mit welcher gui das war :<
<ford> also wie das programm hieß
<ppq> ford, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS/Containerdatei#Container-vergroessern
<jokrebel> Mei man könnte die Taste einfach mit was andrem belegen vielleicht. Ob das bei Gnome geht weis ich aber nicht.
<ppq> ford, backups machen und gründlich einlesen, dann könnte das klappen.. habs persönlich nie probiert
<ford> ok ty
<ppq> dachte sogar bis gerade eben, dass man luks container nicht vergrößern kann
<ppq> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<ppq> noch mehr details
<ford> ich versuchs mal mit dem deutschem tut :D
<nwer> hey
<nwer> ich bin der wegen dem lvm
<nwer> kannst du pls nochmal den link posten? :D
<nwer> ach
<nwer> das wird ja alles öffentlich geloggt
<nwer> sudo dd if=/dev/sdb4 bs=1M count=25000 >> main
<nwer> mach ich das so richtig?
<nwer> sdb4 ist ne ext4 partition die ich nicht mehr brauche
<nwer> und ich will jetzt diese quasi in den main rein machen
<nwer> meh
<nwer> weiß das niemand? :D
<I-Punkt> wäre es denn auch eine Option, dem Menüeditor alacarte so die Rechte zu setzen, dass nur noch der Besitzer ausführen darf. Aktuell -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1043 Apr 11  2014 alacarte 
<I-Punkt> Oder wäre das nach einem Update wieder weg?
<nwer>  3. Use fdisk as above to delete and then re-create a larger crypt partition.
<nwer> was meint man damit?
<ppq> nwer, die partition löschen und mit der neuen größe neu anlegen (daher das backup)
<ppq> beim löschen der partition bleiben die daten erhalten. wenn man sie neu anlegt an der gleichen stelle, sind die daten halt wieder da
<fist> hallo, ich habe u.a. llvm-3.5-examples installiert. wie kann ich diese kompilieren und ausführen?
<dadrc> Scheint pro Beispiel ein Makefile zu geben
<dadrc> Also mit make
<fist> ich bin jetzt z.b. in: /usr/share/doc/llvm-3.5-examples/examples/BrainF
<fist> dort liegt zwar das Makefile, aber make produziert folgendes: 
<fist> make
<fist> ../../Makefile.common:68: /Makefile.rules: No such file or directory
<fist> make: *** No rule to make target `/Makefile.rules'.  Stop.
<fist> ich habe ab dem hauptverzeichnis "/usr/share/doc/llvm-3.5-examples/" ein make oder "make all" probiert und sehe immer die gleiche meldung
<fist> die dateien liegen auch nicht als *.cpp vor, sondern *.cpp.gz
<dadrc> Stelle ich auch gerade fest, irgendwas ist da komisch
<geser> hmm, wenn ich mir so die Fehlermeldung anschaue, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass man den kompletten Quellcode braucht um auch Makefile.common zu haben :(
<geser> oder auch nicht, da Makefile.common in dem Paket enthalten sein sollte
<dadrc> Gibts bei  mir
<geser> neuer Versuch: da scheint was im Pfad zu '/Makefile.rules' zu fehlen, das liegt im gleichen Verzeichnis wie Makefile.common
<dadrc> Gibt's auch.
<geser> ich vermute die Referenz auf Makefile.rules wertet eine Variable aus, die nicht gesetzt ist, und damit das ganze in "/Makefile.rules" endet
<passt> wie kann ich in less suchen ohne auf Groß/klein zu achten?
<dadrc> Ist eigentlich Standard bei der normalen Suche mit /
<Fuchs> dadrc: noe
<Fuchs> passt: /fo/i 
<Fuchs> passt: zum Umstellen einfach -i  in less
<Fuchs> sollte dann eine Meldung anzeigen, die Du mit Enter bestaetigen kannst
<passt> danke, funktioniert :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache 
<dadrc> Fuchs, kann ich das irgendwo dauerhaft umstellen?
<Fuchs> ja, -i 
<Fuchs> das behaelt der, afair 
<dadrc> hmm.
<dadrc> Dann hab ich das irgendwann mal gemacht und vergessen
 * Fuchs guckt
<Fuchs> hmnein 
<ppq> man kann das über envorinment variablen festlegen iirc
<Fuchs> dadrc: man kann es in der LESS Variable festlegen, ja
<dadrc> Ist leer bei mir
<Fuchs> dann ist es case sensitive, eigentlich
<Fuchs> ggf hast Du noch ein alias
<Fuchs> wiedemauchsei: Tee
<dadrc> Auch kein alias. Mysteriös.
<xperia> hallo allerseits. ich habe probleme mit der nvidia 750M graphic karte für ubuntu 14.10. Ich habe den aktuellen treiber von nvidia gemäss anleitung einwandfrei installieren können. Ubuntu bootet auch wie immer ohne probleme bis zum Anmelde Birdschirm. Wenn ich mich einlogge jedoch kommt garnichts ausser der Hintergrund. Ich muss unbedingt die Nvidia Graphic Karte unter ubuntu zum Laufen...
<xperia> ...bringen. Es gibt diverse Personen die berichten das sie  mit den Nvidia Treiber  die graphic karte Nvidia 750M erfolgreich unter ubuntu zum laufen gebracht haben. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich tun muss damit ich wieder in ubuntu unity nach dem anmelden arbeiten kann ?
<dadrc> xperia, log dich mal auf einem Terminal ein (Ctrl Alt F2, zB) und benutz pastebinit, um uns das Xorg.log zu geben
<k1l> wie hast du den treiber installiert?
<xperia> dadrc: besten dank für die antwort. ich sehe in /var/log nor Xorg.0.log und kein Xorg.log ebenfalls gibt es  lightdm/x-0.log ! sind das die dateien dich verwenden sollte mittels pastebininit ?
<stevieh> xperia: und ich vermute sogardu wirst die Antwort auf den Fehler eher in der .xsession-errors in deinem Homedir finden
<k1l> wenn unity ohne fenster etc läuft ist es meist der 3d treiber der nicht läuft
<xperia> k1l	ich habe die run datei gedownloaded und nach schlissung von lighdm in der ctrl + alt f6 console die datei ausgeführt.
<k1l> und warum hast du nicht den nvidia treiber von ubunut probiert?
<dadrc> xperia, Xorg.0.log, bitte.
<xperia> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10036287/
<dadrc> Joa, Treiberinstallation kaputt.
<dadrc> Damit kommen wir zu k1ls Frage: Wieso?
<xperia> also die binary drivers die vorgschalgen waren habe ich nicht ausprobiert weill bei ubuntu ask die leute empfohlen haben die treiber von nvidia zu verwenden
<xperia> wusste gar nicht das dies ubuntu triber wären da sie mit NVIDIA gezeichnet waren.
<k1l> ubuntu nimmt die nvidia treiber und bereitet sie extra auf, damit sie gut mit ubuntu laufen. 
<dadrc> Schmeiß den Kram wieder runter, nimm die, die vorgeschlagen werden. Das sind Treiber von Nvidia.
<k1l> aber weil ja  alle von windows gewöhnt sind sich den kram von irgendwelchen webseiten zu laden, kommen viele nicht auf die idee den service zu nutzen. 
<xperia> ahhhh okey wusste ich gar nicht. ja okex habe kein problem damit nur wie schmeisse ich den kram am besten wieder raus ? jemand ein tip ?
<Rochvellon> der 331er in den repos sollte die 750m ansprechen können
<xperia> Rochvellon: besten dank für den Tip. Die frage ist wie wähle ich den aus der console aus. Die GUIwird ja derzeit nicht angezeigt.
<Rochvellon> zuerst einmal den alten deinstallieren, dann kannst du auf der console mit 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-331' oder neuer den treiber installieren
<Rochvellon> evt. noch nvidia-settings installieren, falls es nicht eh schon mitgezogen wird. hast du noch eine intel-grraphic an board, dann gibt es dafür die pakete bumblebee oder nvidia-prime
<k1l> xperia: geh ins verzeichnis und dann NVIDIA-Lin..........run --uninstall
<xperia> okey habe noch diese seite gefunden hier. => http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/07/install-nvidia-driver-331-89-ubuntu-14-04/
<k1l> xperia: stop
<k1l> xperia: erst den alten falschen treiber entfernen
<k1l> also in das verzeichnis gehen und den befehle mit hint " --uninstall" dran nochmal ausführen
<Rochvellon> wobei ich gerade sehe, dass zumindest unter 14.04 eh nur noch der 331 installiert wird
<xperia> bin dran hoffe es funktioniert und ich habe endlich diese nvidia graphic karte unter ubuntu am laufen. ja habe ich gemahct mittels sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ist das zu wenig ? okey kann noch einmal machen k1l
<k1l> xperia: stop
<xperia> du meinst das run skript mittels --unistall durchführen ja ?
<k1l> apt-get ist für das paketsystem von ubuntu. du warst aber so klever den nvidia treiber am paketsystem vorbei zu installieren. also bringt dir aptget nun nichts.
<k1l> ja
<xperia> gut okey werde es so machen wie du es sagst
<k1l> wenn du das gemacht hast: reboot
<xperia> war wohl ein bisschen zu schnell mit der installation des 331 treiber vorhin. das system bootet jetzt mit dem 331 treiber. nach dem login sehe ich auch conky jetzt am rechten bildschirm rand aber unity wird nicht angezuzgt. denke muss den 331 wieder deintsalieren den ich zuvor mit apt-get vorschnell installiert habe.
<xperia> okey apt-get purge nvidia-331-updates-dev
<k1l> apt-get purge nvidia*
<k1l> wenn du eh nicht auf die ratschläge hörst dann bringt auch fragen nichts :)
<xperia> ja sorry war zu schnell. dein tip mit dem script uninstall habe ich zu spät gesehen. so habe jetzt alles nvidia* deinstalliert 
<k1l> dann nochmal reboot
<xperia> okey reboot
<k1l> und das paket nvidia-331-updates-dev ist eh vollkommener schwachsinn.
<k1l> nach dem reboot installierst du dann einfach das paket: nvidia-331    kein updates, kein dev, kein "super toll mega geil". einfach nur das normale paket.
<xperia> also ich habe jetzte rebootet und mich eingelogt aber die unity Gui wird immer noch nicht angezeigt. Conky und Webbrowser werden aber gestartet und erscheinen auf dem Bildschirm einwandfrei.  
<xperia> okey installiere dann nvidia-331 in der console
<k1l> ja
<xperia> okey ist installiert k1l nvidia-settings wurde ebenfalls installiert wie auch alle benötigten kernel modulen. reboot ?
<k1l> ist nvidia-prime installiert?
<xperia> ja habe nvidia-prime gesehe das es ebenfalls installiert wurde
<k1l> das sollte auch als abhängigkeit mitkommen
<k1l> jo gut. dann reboot
<xperia> ja nvidia prime 0.6.7 wurde eingerichtet und als prozess gestartet
<xperia> okey reboot
<xperia> k1l: okey habe rebootet. nach der anmeldung startet conky aber die unity gui fehlt hmmm muss ich eine conf entfernen damit diese neu erstellt wird ?
<k1l> steht was in der xorg.conf drin?
<xperia> ein moment
<AkivaAvraham> Hey all: Live Ask Ubuntu Anything live in 5 minutes: http://ubuntuonair.com | #ubuntu-on-air
<k1l> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xperia> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10036983/
<k1l> <k1l> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xperia> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10037021/
<xperia> k1l: kann es sein das ich eine conf file in my home dir löschen muss damit diese neu erstellt werden muss ? ich denke das problem liegt wohl eher bei den local config files anstat bei den globalen den ich kann mich ja problemlos GUI mässig einlogen.
<k1l> ich weiß nicht ob die xorg.conf von einem alten treiber noch ist. mach mal ein "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<k1l> dann reboot
<k1l> kannst auch mal gucken ob es bei anderen usern oder guest account funktioniert.
<xperia> okey werde es mal probieren. danke für den tipp.
<xperia> k1l: die löschung der xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 hat keine änderung gebracht aber wenn ich mich als gast anmelde dann funktioniert alles bestens. Unity Gui wird angezeigt zusammen mit dem neuen treiber. einzig wenn ich mich als user anmelde dann funktioniert Unity nicht. also ist irrgend was local mit den config files im entsprechenden user ordner noch defekt. die frage ist aber wo sind...
<xperia> ...diese locale xorg config files im user ordner die man löschen aka neu erstellen muss ?
<xperia> k1l: ich denke das problem ist local im user ordner.
<k1l> kannst du mal ".xsession-errors" im user home zeigen?
<Rochvellon> ~/.nvidia-settings-rc finde ich jetzt auf anhieb nur
<k1l> ich hab keine nvidia karte
<xperia>  k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10037425/
<xperia> Rochevellon: yup habe auch diese datei. werde sie mal verschieben und sehen was passiert. denke aber das es sich eher um eine lighdm oder xorg config datei handelt die hier local probleme macht.
<k1l> wenn du "ls -al" im user home ausführst, gehört da alles dem user:user?
<stevieh> das sind keine xorg config dateien. 
<stevieh> hast du mal geschaut, was die .xsession-errors sagt?
<k1l> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<k1l> das ist das problem imho
<xperia> jupppiieeee endlich habe ich mein ubuntu desktop mit dem nvidia treiber am Laufen Ohh ist mir ein Stein vom Herzen gefahlen ! Besten Dank für all eure Hilfe. Ihr seit super !
<xperia> Wie ich schon gesagt habe mussten die local Config files gelöscht werden um Unity zu reset. Wer mal unity Gui Reset will einfach diese datein hier löschen und alles funktioniert bestens
<xperia> rm ~/.gconf ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/unity -rf
<xperia> Besten Dank noch einmal k1l , stevieh , Rochvellon , dadrc
<xperia> so jetzt CUDA 7.0 Entwickler Packet Installieren. Hoffentlich macht mir dieses Paket jetzt nicht wieder alles kaputt was ich bis jetzt nvidia mässig erreicht habe.
<xperia> jaaaoooo ednlich habe ich alles so am laufen wie es sein sollte in ubuntu. man bin ich glücklich whoooooohoooooo
<xperia> übrigens die anleitung auf ubuntuusers.de für nvidia cuda ist absolut falsch. alles was man benötigt um cuda auf ubuntu zu installieren ist apt-get install nvidia-cuda-devkit
<xperia> die anleitung auf ubuntuusers.de zerstört das system da es nicht kompatibel mit den treiber im system ist.
<ppq> in dem fall wäre es nett, wenn du das einfach direkt verbesserst oder in den zugehörigen diskussions-thread schreibst, xperia 
<xperia> ppq okey werde es machen als dankeschön für eure hilfe. werde mcih sogleich dann einloggen weiss aber nicht ob ich das so einfach ändern kann.
<ppq> in den diskussionsthread schreiben kannst du auf jeden fall
<xperia> ppq: okey konnte nun erfolgreich die Wiki Page für das installieren von CUDA auf Ubuntu UTOPIC updaten. Die mehrere jahre alten anweisungen welche das system infolge treiber inkompabilität zerstören wurden entfernt und druch die empfohlene und erfolgreich getestete installations packete direkt ab den ubuntu packet quellen ersetzt.
<xperia> siehe => http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nvidia_CUDA_installieren
<ppq> xperia, jo, danke dir. die alte, manuelle anleitung hättest du aber als absatz noch drin lassen können, mit dem vermerk, dass das ubuntu 12.04 betrifft. und optimalerweise nochmal raussuchen, ab welcher version die pakete in den offiziellen repos sind (siehe packages.ubuntu.com/paketname)
<xperia> also auf ubuntu.com wird die gleiche anweisung in kürze gelöscht. weiss nicht ob das wirklich nötig ist. nebstdem wird 12.04 ja gar nicht mehr unterstütz seitens ubuntu oder etwa nicht.
<xperia> der Link zu der alten anweisung steht immer noch => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cuda
<Rochvellon> LTS-Versionen wie 12.04, 14.04, 16.04 etc. werden 5 jahre unterstützt, xperia 
<Rochvellon> alle anderen Versionen werden nur 9 monate unterstützt
<xperia> okey werde es dann noch hinzufügen
<k1l> xperia: wo war denn jetzt der fehler nach der nvidia-331 installation?
<k1l> die xorg.conf? oder falsche rechte im home?
<xperia> k1l: wie ich schon geschrieben habe waren die locale kopien der configs für gconf, unity und compiz offenbar inkompatible mit dem neuen 331 treiber. ich habe nun einen reset der configs im user ordner vorgenommen indem ich die bestehenden dateien gelöscht habe und das system nach dem reboot sie neu erstellt hat.
<k1l> ok
<xperia> okey die neue Wiki Page um wie man NVIDIA CUDA richtig auf ubuntu installiert. Besten Dank nocheinmal für eure hilfe beim lösen des propiritären graphik treibers.
<xperia> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nvidia_CUDA_installieren
<Detlef> Hallo, bin Anfänger und verstehe die Anleitung zur Installation von Fremdsoftware nicht. Habe Ubuntu 12.04. Libreoffice aus dem Sotware-Center enthält einen Bug. Deshalb wurde mir zu einer neueren Version geraten.
<xperia> Detlef: willst du den nicht auf eine höhere version Upgraden ? ist relativ einfach!
<Detlef> Nun habe ich einen Ordner mit dem Namen  LibreOffice_4.4.0.3_Linux_x86_deb.tar.gz heruntergeladen. Suche verständliche Anleitung, wie es weiter geht. Danke für jeden Hinweis.
<Detlef> xperia: Gerne, wie geht das?
<Detlef> Im LibreOffice Calc finde ich keinen Hinweis, wie man upgradet.
<xperia> Detlef: sudo do-release-upgrade in der console ausführen
<xperia> aktuelle Version ist 14.10 du musst das ein paar mal wiederholen bist du auf diese Version bist. Wird etwa ein halber Tag dauern bis alle Pakette auf den neusten stand sind.
<Detlef> xperia: Einen Upgrade von Ubuntu kann ich nicht gebrauchen. Da habe ich schlechte Erfahrung mit 14.04 auf meinem alten PC gemacht. Ich möchte nur Libreoffice calc aktualisieren.
<xperia> Detlef: schade. bin mir nicht sicher ob du mit diesem ansatz weiter kommen wirst. grundsätzlich benötigst du das entsprechende .deb paket für libre office. am besten gehst du auf 
<xperia> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/
<xperia> dort wählst du die nächst höhere version und suchst nach calc für libre office
<xperia> für thursty ist es dieses packet => http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libreoffice-calc
<xperia> anschliessend downloaden der entsprechenden deb datei und in der console dann mittel dpkg -i deinpaket.deb installieren
<xperia> das wars
<xperia> Detlef: ahh ja habe gesehen das du ja schon die deb datei ja schon hast aber in komprimierter form aka .de.tar.gz 
<xperia> entpacke diese datei mittels dem archiv programm und führe dann in der console "sudo dpkg -i deinpaket.deb" und das wars.
<xperia> die wharscheinlichkeit das jedoch das neue programm crasht ist hoch denn es könnte auf pakette angewisen sein die ebenfalls in neuen versionen verfügbar sein müssen ergo wirst du um ein distro upgrade nicht umher kommen.
<Detlef> xperia: Wie kann ich denn eine ältere Version installieren (der Bug ist nur in diesem calc)? Muß ich da erst die aktuelle deinstallieren?
<xperia> du willst also downgraden ? hmm habe diesbezüglich keiner erfahrung aber gemäss informationen entfernst du das aktuelle paket mittels
<xperia> sudo apt-get pruge libreoffice-calc und installierst dann die entsprechende deb datei wie vorhin erwähnt
<xperia> sorry sudo apt-get purge libreoffice-cacl oder wie auch immer es heist
<Detlef> Danke!
<xperia> meiner meinung nach ersparst du dir eine menge ärger wenn du die distro upgradest alles andere ist wurstelei.
<ring0> ich hätte ja einfach ein ppa für die gewünschte version aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LibreOffice/Installation#PPA gewählt. dann ist alles klickbar für ihn und es gibt später auch updates :)
<jokrebel> xperia: An blutige Anfänger solche Vorschläge zu unterbreiten (hab das jetzt nur überflogen) find ich nicht gut.
<jokrebel> Nur leider ist er jetzt schon weg und wir können ihn nicht mehr aufhalten
<cRaZy-bisCuiT> Guten Abend!
<cRaZy-bisCuiT> Hier ist ja richtig was los, nicht schlecht. 
<ring0> cRaZy-bisCuiT, hier gibt es support. gequatscht wird in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bekks> Alle warten gespannt auf Supportfragen.
<nagetier> Eine Minute da und schon richtig sympathisch
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-04
<dodo> guten morgen, ich habe blöderweise mittels gdisk /dev/sda die GPT daten meiner SSD gelöscht. ich kann natürlich nicht mehr booten und mit einem live-ubuntu werden mir auch die partitionen nicht mehr angezeigt. ist es aus gründen der datenrettung sinnvoll ein abbild mittels dd auf eine externe festplatte zu erstellen?
<dadrc> joa, wenn du wirklich "nur" die GPT gelöscht hast, sollte sich das fixen lassen
<dodo> dadrc: ja, ich habe noch eine info datei die ich mit dem boot-repair-tool erstellt habe. daraus lässt sich sicher entnehmen wie die ssd genau aufgeteilt war
<dadrc> GPT hat eine zweite Partitionstabelle, hast schon versucht, die wiederherzustellen?
<dodo> dadrc: würdest du als ersten schritt eine sicherung mittels dd empfehen?
<dadrc> ja, immer sinnvoll bevor man an Partitionstabellen rumspielt
<dodo> dadrc: nein, ich bin gerade dabei zu sortieren was ich jetzt nacheinander machen sollte und mich dann entsprechend einzulesen. wie lässt sich diese zweite partitionstabelle wiederherstellen?
<dadrc> gdisk kann das, zB
<dadrc> gdisk /dev/<deine sdd>; r (für recovery); da gibt's dann eine Option dafür, den Backupheader einzulesen
<dadrc> Glaube, es ist b
<dadrc> Aber das steht dran
<dodo> ah ok, aber zuvor mache ich ein abbild, oder?
<dadrc> Ja
<dodo> dadrc: alles klar, danke schonmal für die hilfe. ich schaue mal wie weit ich komme. eventuell muss ich hier dann nochmals die ein oder andere frage loswerden
<dadrc> Klar, frag einfach, wird schon jemand hier sein :)
<NewFinity> Kleine Frage, da ich hier einen Samsung Plastikbomber habe, der leider kein Display Port hat, und die Bildschirmerkennung bei HDMI -> DVI schiefgeht: wie kriege ich eigentlich die aktuelle XOrg Config raus? Das Kabel geht grundsätzlich unter Linux, der Pi gibt was aus.
<ppq> NewFinity, ohne deine frage zu beantworten: probier mal mit xrandr eine modeline zu setzen
<ppq> !modelines
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines
<NewFinity> ppq, merk schon, in meiner unfreiwilligen Offline-Zeit hat sich kubine auch mal wieder verabschiedet. Find ich selbst. Problem war eben - Modeline gesetzt, Bildschirm blieb auch aufm Laptop schwarz.
<NewFinity> ppq, deswegen wäre es vielleicht spannend zu wissen wie die aktuelle Modeline des internen Displays ist - und dann experimentieren wie wohl die externe ist? Oder ... ?
<ppq> NewFinity, ahjo, hast du die in der xorg.conf gesetzt oder mit xrandr? auslesen geht btw auch mit xrandr, ohne argumente
<NewFinity> ah. mein gott, ich merk gerade, wie lange ich nicht mehr ubuntu aufm desktop hatte. rest display kram geht übrigens perfekt, und mit dem hdmi hat auch windows probleme
<ppq> joar, wird wohl ein falscher EDID block sein
<NewFinity> Zusatzproblem ist auch, dass das Display 2560 x 1440 kann, HDMI -> DVI aber nur 1920 x 1200, das dürft auch noch mal Chaos verursachen.
<ppq> genau das problem hatte ich auch
<ppq> mit intel gpu, selbst über dvi
<ppq> hab dann ne extra nvidia grafikkarte eingebaut, die packt nun auch 2560x1440 über dvi bei 60 Hz
<NewFinity> Mein neues Notebook wird definitiv DisplayPort haben, aber erst mal muss ich mit dem Plastikbom,ber hier klarkommen :)
<ppq> über hdmi 1.x generell keine chance für irgendwas über 30 Hz
<NewFinity> Hmm. Erfahrungswert - 1920 x 1200 über VGA bei 60 Hz besser - oder 1920 x 1200 über HDMI -> DVI bei 30 Hz?
<ppq> wenn das kabel nicht zu lang ist, VGA... aber pest vs. cholera und so ^^
<NewFinity> Kabel ist eher kurz. Aber ja, das ist Pest oder Cholera. 
<NewFinity> V.a. da ich einen 2560 x 1440 Eizo gewohnt bin, und nu den alten Samsung über VGA. Meh. ;)
<NewFinity> Spannend ist aber, dass der Raspberry Pi das komplett problemlos macht.
<ppq> aber mit 1920x1080, oder?
<NewFinity> KA, nur Konsole.
<NewFinity> Aber ohne irgendeine Zusatzconfig.
<ppq> achso. ja der hat 1080p irgendwo hardcoded als erste wahl iirc
<ppq> in raspbian
<NewFinity> Gut, das erklärt einiges. Nu denn, dann bleib ich wohl bei VGA, auch wenn das aussieht wie Matsche, aber 30 Hz will man ja auch nicht.
<ppq> lieber matsche als flackern :)
<zuernbernhard> ja ubuntu und displays ... das fühlt sich noch nicht an wie 2015 ... :( habe hier ein notebook mit 3200px bildschirmbreite und muss die auflösung immer runter stellen auf fullhd weil die skalierung nicht sauber geht 
<backupquestion> hi, sollte ich dovecot stoppen bevor ich /var/vmail sichere?=
<dadrc> Ich stoppe meinen Mailserver nicht, bevor ich sowas mache.
<backupquestion> ok thanxxx
<backupquestion> wie oft machst du das so
<backupquestion> 1x nacht?
<dadrc> ja
<dodo> hallo, ich habe ein image meiner festplatte (sda) mittels dd erstellen wollen auf eine externe festplatte sdb. das habe ich mittels
<dodo> dd /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<dodo> gemacht. nun ist der vorgang abgeschlossen, doch meine externe festplatte wird von gparted als nicht formatiert erkannt (war vorher ext4). habe ich was falsch gemacht?
<dodo> beide platten waren ausgehängt. ich hab das abbild von einem live-ubuntu gemacht
<dodo> (also über das live-ubuntu)
<nagetier> dodo, /dev/sdb ist mindestens genau so groß wie /dev/sda ?
<nagetier> dodo, der Befehl heißt zumindest dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<dodo> nagetier: ja, sdb ist größer
<dodo> ja sorry, hatte ich vergessen. ich hab den befehl aber richtig ausgeführt, wurde ja vollständig kopiert
<nagetier> dodo, verwende CloneZilla, das funktioniert eigentlich immer gut.. kA woran das bei dir liegt
<dodo> ok, kann ich damit ein image meiner festplatte erstellen? also nicht nur ein datenbackup?
<k1l> naja, was ist denn alles auf sda? der hat halt die ganze platte 1:1 kopiert. also auch mbr und so
<nagetier> könnte man durchleuchten, wird auch sehr wahrscheinlich mit dd klappen.. aber in der Zeit hat CZ das schon alles erledigt
<k1l> und wenn du ein image machen willst, dann speicher doch auch als .img und nicht direkt hardcoded auf die andere platte
<dodo> k1l: ja klar, mbr usw sollte mitkopiert werden, aber erhält man dann nicht trotzdem eine art "imagedatei"?
<k1l> dodo: 
<k1l> nein
<nagetier> auch dürfte der Befehl so angewendet lange gedauert haben
<dodo> hat lange gedauert, ist mir aber egal da ich es laufen lass wenn ich eh nicht daheim bin
<k1l> du hast alles kopiert und genau so auf die andere platte gebrannt. 
<k1l> !dd
<k1l> dodo: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd   ich muss jetzt los
<dodo> k1l: ah, gut das erklärt alles
<dodo> alles klar, danke auf jeden fall mal
<nagetier> dodo, dann wird of= auf eine Datei gebogen
<nagetier> oder auf eine Position, die eine Datei erzeugt
<dodo> hintergrund meines problems ist folgendes: ich habe blöderweise mittels gdisk /dev/sda die gpt daten meiner ssd gelöscht. gparted zeigt mir daher auf der ssd keine partitionen mehr an. ich würde jetzt eben wenn möglich die partitionen wieder herstellen (daher das abbild mittels dd)
<dodo> kennt sich da jemand aus?
<dodo> ich habe zuvor mit dem boot-repair-tool eine info datei erstellt, d.h. ich weiß wie groß die einzelnen partitionen davor waren
<nagetier> odo, dann würde ich die Partitionen händisch anlegen, genau so wie es die erstellte Datei vorgibt, und dann die Partitionen selber clonen, nicht die kompletten Devices.. dann noch den GPT, und das sollte eigentlich wieder laufen
<nagetier> dodo, ^
<dodo> du meinst neue partitionen auf der platte anlegen die genau den alten entsprechen?
<nagetier> dodo, genau
<nagetier> dodo, dd kann die alten Informationen ja nicht mehr finden/kopieren, also musst du da nachhelfen
<dodo> nagetier: müsste das nicht auch mit dem image das ich mit dd erstellt habe möglich sein? also die partitionen an den entsprechenden stellen dort erstellen? kopiert sollte ja alles sein, es wird ja nur nicht als formatiert angezeigt
<nagetier> dodo, nein, du hast eine kaputte Partitionstabelle
<nagetier> dodo, zeige uns mal die Datei mit den Informationen dazu
<nagetier> !paste > dodo 
<nagetier> ahja
<nagetier> dodo, schreib das nicht herein, verwende dazu einen paste service
<dodo> in noch gutem zustand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10030666/
<dodo> kaputt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10030908/
<dodo> sdb ist der usb-stick des live-systems
<nagetier> dodo, ok, die Infos sind ja alle vorhanden.. dann leg mal los :)
<dodo> nagetier: was sagt mir:
<dodo> sda1 has 78151672 sectors, but according to the info from fdisk, it has 500118190 sectors.
<nagetier> dodo, das kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen.. würde die relevanten Suchbegriffe mal in deine Suchmaschine eingeben
<nagetier> sieht mir nach Windows-foo aus, muss aber nicht so sein
<dodo> okay, ich werde mir das mal in ruhe anschauen. vielen dank auf jeden fall schon mal für die hilfe!
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-05
<Seven_Six_Two> gibt es ein Deutsche "Offtopic" Channel?
<Seven_Six_Two> tml...
<pAt_> Seven_Six_Two: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<rentier_> Wie stoppe ich eigentlich ein Ping (außer durch Schließen des Terminalfensters)?
<k1l_> strg+c
<da_didi> rentier_: oder -c NUMMER für die anzahl
<rentier_> da_didi, thx, kannst du mir auch helfen, mein Jitsi troublezushooten?
<da_didi> mehr als 2 nachrichten mit jitsi zu schreibe habe ich noch nicht gemacht (und ich nutze den windows client)
<rentier_> da_didi, ich krieg einfach keine Verbindung, er gibt mir ein java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: invalid transport
<rentier_> da_didi, aber die Rechner können sich gegenseitig anpingen und jitsi ist in der Firewall des Windows Rechners auch explizit freigeschaltet
<da_didi> rentier_: gibt vermutlich einen #jitsi channel, aber da kenne ich mich nicht aus, sorry
<rentier_> ma gucken
<k1l_> oder deren mailingliste
<passt> Wie kann ich prüfen ob eine Datei defekt ist? Hintergrund, mein Virenscanner gibt mir einen Warnhinweis, dass die Datei korrupt sei. Ich kann die Datei aber problemlos kopieren. Gibt es ein Tool, adss das zuverlässig prüfen kann?
<ppq> passt, kommt auf das dateiformat an
<dadrc> Und Virenscanner meinen mit "korrupt" meistens etwas anderes als ein Dateisystem
<ppq> .rar dateien zum beispiel kann man überprüfen lassen
<k1l_> welcher virenscanner? welche datei?
<k1l_> welches OS? :)
<k1l_> korrupt kann ja auch heissen: enthält schadsoftware. das hat dann mit kopieren mal gar nichts zu tun
<passt> es handelt sich um vier Dateien - 1x Windowsdruckerinstallationsdatei *.exe, 2x zip-Datei und eine Datei aus einem Installationsverzeichnis eines Windowstools *.ex_ 
<passt> Wie kann Sophos AV unter Linux dann erkennen, dass die korrupt sein sollen?
<passt> OS ist debianbasiert
<k1l_> dann mal ab in den OT :)
<passt> ok, dann wechsel ich mal schnell
<r2000> hallo,
<r2000> kann mir jemand mit dem tool ipv6calc weiterhelfen? ich möchte aus prefix und mac die link:global adresse berechnen
<r2000> 'ipv6calc --in prefix+mac --out ipv6addr <idata>' hatte ich vermutet, aber das geht so nicht
<jokrebel> r2000: was hat das mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun? Das wär doch eher was für Netzwerkspezialisten oder so, meinst Du nicht?
<r2000> naja, ja, aber auch wieder nicht, wenn ipv6 erstmal relevanter geworden ist, dann auch relevanter wenn es um support geht
<r2000> aber das mit dem tool ist ot ;-) dachte nur vlt weiß es jmnd zufällig
<kcalB> Hi Leutz, Hab ein kleines Problemchen :D  ich möchte hostapd patchen, wie mach ich das  ?
<k1l> sourcen ziehen, patchen, kompilieren.
<hehoha> hallo
<kcalB> k1l, jo danke hab's gefunden XD
<hehoha> Frage, kennt sich jemand bezüglich Verschlüsselung aus? Konkret gehts darum wie man am besten Daten auf einem Headless-Server gegenüber physichen Diebstahl der Festplatte schützt...
<hehoha> bzw. hat jemand eine idee wo ich mich da hinwenden kann?
<_moep_> physikalischer zugriff ist immer ziemlich schlecht :)
<_moep_> weil du nur den aufwand hoch genug treiben musst
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschl%C3%BCsseln   oder/und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<_moep_> hehoha: ich hab bei mir nen luks container drauf und nen symlink von von /mnt/bla nach ~Maildir
<_moep_> natürlich kommen dann nach dem neustart keine mails an^^
<hehoha> Also aktuell suche ich eine lösung für meine owncloud
<hehoha> wäre da luks das richtige für mich?
<hehoha> müsste ich halt eben nach jedem neustart einen container einhängen oder?
<_moep_> du willst also deine warez ähhh daten vorzugriff schützen und drüber ne cloud bauen? hab ich das richtig verstanden?
<_moep_> ja
<_moep_> ich hab mir dafür nen script geschrieben
<_moep_> damit ich nicht jedesmal die ganzen parameter raussuchen muss
<hehoha> aber psw muss man manuel eintippen oder?
<_moep_> psw?
<hehoha> braucht man für den container kein passwort?
<_moep_> doch
<_moep_> das kommt danach (du kannst auch ne datei nehmen, aber das macht bei nem server nicht so wirklich sinn^^)
<hehoha> also die daten am besten in einen luks container reingeben. Bei einem Neustart müsste der eben jedesmal neu eingehängt werden....
<_moep_> ja
<_moep_> und sobald die entschlüssend sind, besteht die möglichkeit zugriffen zu können
<hehoha> super danke
<_moep_> willst du das script noch?
<hehoha> ja das wär cool
<hehoha> und sorry für die noob frage, aber wie führt man skripte aus?
<_moep_> als speichern, ausführbar machen (chmod +x dateiname)
<_moep_> und dann in /usr/local/dateiname speichern
<hehoha> apropos abspeichern... an welcher stelle im dateisystem darf ich (sinnvollerweise) daten abspeichern wenn ich die nicht im user verzeichnis haben möchte?
<_moep_> kommt drauf an, was für welche es sind (logs, ausführbare dateien, etc)
<hehoha> für daten....
<_moep_> hier is das script: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/88c6d0b3/ du musst allerdings vorher nen luks container logal anlegen
<_moep_> *local
<hehoha> danke!
<_moep_> wie gesagt, was für daten… prinzipiell kannst du die fast überall ablegen, das macht aber wenig sinn
<hehoha> momentan leg ich sie in /var ab
<hehoha> schien mir am wenigsten schlimm zu sein...
<_moep_> wenn du nur eine partition hast, ist eh egal
<hehoha> zur verschlüsselung nochmal... was einfacheres (unbürokratischeres) als luks wirds vermutlich nicht geben oder?
<_moep_> naja du kannst noch gnupg nehmen, das halte ich aber für deinen usecase eher unangebracht
<_moep_> hier ist ne beschreibung, wie du bei luks nen container anlegst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS/Containerdatei
<hehoha> danke
<hehoha> ja pgp is halt blöd weil im browser sollen die daten eben schon sichtbar sein....
<hehoha> also unverschlüsselt....
<_moep_> hm warte, jetzt wo du im browser sagst
<_moep_> ist mir nicht ganz klar was dein ziel ist
<_moep_> luks macht nen container, du entschlüsselst den und kannst auf die dateien zugreifen, da die im da drin entschlüsselt liegen
<hehoha> naja im browser sollen über die owncloud die daten unverschlüsselt sichbar sein. Aber wenn mir jemand die Festplatte vom server abhängt soll er die Daten nicht unverschlüsselt haben...
<_moep_> gnupg verschlüsselt jede datei einzeln, natürlich kann man die dann z.b. woanders ablegen
<hehoha> also würd luks glaub ich eh passen...
<_moep_> ah dann würde ich zum ersten raten
<hehoha> so wie ich das vestanden hab ist luks ähnlich wie truecrypt
<_moep_> ja ist es auch, nur keine gui
<hehoha> Weist du ob das Dateisystem eigentlich komplett unverschlüsselt ist bei einer "normalen" Installation?
<hehoha> (außer die HomeVerzeichnisse bei Encfs
<_moep_> ja ist sonst komplett nackig
<_moep_> deswegen reicht es ja z.b. aus, wenn du in grub in der config via paremter /bin/bash mit lädst und du hast ne rootshell und kannst damit das pw ändern
<hehoha> das heist ich kann auf einen nicht verschlüsselten system root zugriff bekommen ohne passwort ?
<_moep_> sofern du physikalischen zugriff hast schon
<hehoha> häftig....
<hehoha> Dann werd ich mir überlegen doch auf folgendes zurückzugreifen: https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Voll-verschl%C3%BCsseltes-System_via_SSH_freischalten
<_moep_> das macht es ähnlich, unterschied ist imho (wenn ich das grad überblickt hab), dass beim neustart gleich nach nem pw gefragt wirst
<hehoha> ja, und das eben alles verschlüsselt ist. Beim Luks ja nur der Container selbst den ich erstelle oder?
<hehoha> Musst mir aber nicht genau erklären, kann auch nachlesen. Möcht dihc nicht noch weiter bemühen :)
<_moep_> ok
<_moep_> umso besser :D
<hehoha> cool ich sag nochmal danke für deine ratschläge
<zy3pD> sind die Ausgaben von htop bezüglich CPU/Mem vertrauenswürdig/genau? o.o
<k1l> ja
<k1l> was für ein system?
<zy3pD> debian
<zy3pD> genauer gesagt raspbian o.o
<zy3pD> 3,2% cpu und und 19mb ram soll mein system nur verbrauchen o.o
<k1l> ja dann frag am besten mal die raspbian jungs. hier ist ubuntu support
<zy3pD> jaja schon klar ^^
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-06
<koelner> Hallo. Ich versuche, ohne Erfolg, unter kubuntu 14.04 (lt. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Bluetooth/Bluetooth_Headset?highlight=bluetooth%20sound#source-1) das Kernel Modul snd-bt-sco zu laden laden. Das Module wird nicht gefunden. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<k1l_> also wenn das schon im archiv is wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob es das modul etc überhuapt noch so gibt
<dadrc> Mein 14.04 hat das jedenfalls nicht
<koelner> Habe aber leider nichts anderes gefunden. Hast Du einen Tip?
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, sag mal an, was du genau vorhast
<dadrc> bzw, was genau nicht klappt
<koelner> Ich möchte den Bluetooth-Stick auch als Soundkarte nutzen. 
<koelner> Und unter cat /proc/asound/cards taucht der Stick bisher nicht auf
<David1977> kann ich eine while schleife mit else koppeln....also sozugagen: while x > 100....mach irgendwas....else...mach was anderes?
<David1977> ups...falscher channel
<David1977> sorry
<passt> ich habe "chown -R ..." auf ein Verzeichnis lassen. Da eine Datei tatsächlich "--Dateiname..." heißt, ist der Befehl abgebrochen, da es den Dateinamen als Parameter interpretiert hat.
<passt> Wie kann ich grundsätzlich bei Shellbefehlen mit so einem Problem umgehen, ohne zu wissen dass solche Dateinamen existieren?
<geser> passt: oft funktioniert "--" als 'Trenner' zwischen den Optionen (links vom --) und den Datei-/Verzeichnisnamen (rechts vom --)
<passt> geser: sorry, ich bin blond, ich habe nicht verstanden was du meinst
<passt> "--" als Trenner zwischen den Optionen, meinst du sowas wi das typische "--help"?
<geser> chown -R ich:gruppe -- ein_verzeichnis ein_anderes_verzeichnis
<geser> passt: ^^ so als Beispiel
<passt> das ist mir neu
<geser> -- wird von vielen GNU-Programmen genutzt als Marker, dass danach keine Optionen mehr folgen
<passt> ok, wieder was gelernt
<passt> allerdings klärt das nicht meine frage: Wenn ich einen shell Befehl rekursiv auf ein Verzeichnis loslasse und dort eine Datei mit zwei führenden Minus "--" existiert, wie kann ich mit der richtigen Syntax reagieren, dass das nicht zu einem Abbruch führt?
<geser> am besten solche Dateien gar nicht erst anlegen :)
<geser> ansonsten hoffen, dass das Programm, dass diese Namen vorgesetzt bekommt, -- unterstützt, sonst wüsste ich spontan nichts
<passt> ah, jetzt verstehe ich deinen Hinweis auf den Trenner " -- " von Parametern und Dateien
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe vor zwei Jahren auf einem Ubuntu Server den Usenet Client sabnzbd installiert. Mittlerweise gibt es eine aktuellere Version 0.7. Über apt wird diese nicht aktualisiert. Ich weiß nicht mehr ob ich damals über apt installiert habe, aber im Nrmalfall schon. Wie mach ich das jetzt am geschicktesten?
<k1l_> was sagt denn "apt-cache policy sabnzbd"
<k1l_> sabnzbdplus heisst ja das paket
<Lembert> http://pastebin.com/ZTr3Ex9h
<Lembert> also 0.6.15 ist installiert, aber laut webseite ist 0.7 aktuell
<k1l_> its das xxxx nen ubuntu mirror oder eine fremdquelle?
<Lembert> ubuntumirror vom hoster
<k1l_> Lembert: 0.6.15 ist auch laut paketdatenbank normal für 12.04. du weißt doch, dass ubuntu nach release keine versionssprünge mehr macht. nur noch bug und eher security updates.
<Lembert> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sabnzbdplus
<Lembert> habs gerade gelesen
<Lembert> das heist auf deutsch ich muss bei ubuntu12.04 zwangsweise bei der alten sabnzbd version bleiben
<phillip> gibt vielleicht ein ppa?
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/~jcfp/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=precise
<k1l_> das ppa von denen nutzen
<Lembert> laut wiki sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jcfp/ppa
<k1l_> jo sowas in der art
<Lembert> weis apt dann, dass in zukunft dieses ppa verwendet werden soll oder wird dann immer noch die quelle benutzt von der installiert wurde?
<k1l_> apt sucht sich aus allen möglichen quelllen die größte versionsnumer raus. das ist meistens das ppa
<Lembert> ok
<Lembert> cool, funktioniert
<phillip> hast du schon geupdated?
<kcalB> Hi alle, ich hab ein problemchen, ich habe mir eine Live CD/USB erstellt mit Remastersys, auf USB geschrieben mit Startmedienersteller. Zu meinem Problem: Wie kann ich das System auf dem laufenden halten ohne das ich jedes mal das System aktualisieren und wieder mit Remastersys neu zuerstellen (Zeitaufwändig). Jemand ne Idee wie ich das anders lösen kann ?
<ppq> kcalB, ja, mit persistenz-partition. wenn du das .iso image mit dem ubuntu startmedienersteller auf den stck packst, bietet er dir das an
<kcalB> ppq, ja das weiß ich ja, hab ich ja auch so gemacht, nur dann hab ich das problem, das das ganze nicht so läuft wie ich gerne hätte, da ich das ganz gerne wie eine live CD/USB benutzen würde, das alles Temporär gehalten wird.
<ppq> ah, ok
<kcalB> Also aktualisieren, dann wieder schreibschützen, oder so ähnich.
<ppq> ich denke dann führt kein weg drum herum, das .iso image nochmal zu bearbeiten mit remaster dings
<kcalB> +l
<kcalB> uffffff.....
<k1l_> remastersys gibts nicht mehr afaik
<kcalB> kopf auf schreibtisch......... PAAAMMM
<kcalB> k1l_, geht aber noch :p
<ppq> vielleicht schaffst du es auch, das squashfs image zu entpacken, rein zu chrooten, kram zu erledigen und es wieder zu packen
<ppq> hab das aber sehr kompliziert in erinnerung
<ppq> bzw. war dran gescheitert :)
<kcalB> ppq, muss ich dir recht geben, ist kompliziert
<kcalB> gibt's noch ne andere Möglichkeit ?
<ppq> gab noch ein anderes, einfacher zu bedienendes tool zum remastern
<ppq> aber sonst.. nö
<kcalB> ppq, wie heißt/hieß das Programmm ?
<ppq> ich überleg grad 
<ppq> ah
<ppq> UCK
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Customization_Kit
<kcalB> jo danke ich kuck schnell
<ppq> ahja, hier gibts jetzt ne anleitung das squashfs manuell zu bearbeiten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LiveCD_manuell_remastern
<kcalB> danke ppq, ich arbeite mich mal durch :D
<ppq> joa, viel vergnügen
<Lembert> phillip, ja
<furby> Hallo. 
<furby> Weiß jemand wo ich in Ubuntu 14.04 den Wert volume_step finde? In dconf finde ich es nicht. 
<Lembert> Hallo, mein Sat Receiver generiert bei Aufnahmen *.ts Dateien. 3 Stunden sind da ca. 11 GB an Material. Wie kann ich diese auf einfache Weise diese Datei komprimieren, sagen wir mal auf ca 2 Gb?
<_moep_> ffmpeg
<_moep_> (und nein ich weiß nicht die entsprechenden parameter :D)
<Lembert> ... auf einfache Weise ... :D
<_moep_> nun das ist eher wenig ubuntu spezifisch
<_moep_> google? :P
<Lembert> Bin grad am Testen von diversen Sachen, aber bisher nur Software mit zu vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gefunden, nichts für Laien
<nagetier> mehr als einen Link senden vermag ich da auch nicht .. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videodateien_umwandeln
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-07
<bytecounter> Hallo zusammen, gibt es bei Openbox die Möglichkeit, einem Programm (Script) zu sagen, auf welchem Screen es geöffnet werden soll? Ab liebsten per Bashscript. 
<bytecounter> Ich weiss, dass ich in der rc.xml bestimmte Screens bestimmten Klassen zuordnen kann. Aber in meinem Fall funzt das nicht, weil ich ein Programm zweimal öffnen möchte - und zwar eben auf unterschiedlichen Screens
<bytecounter> Ich meine natürlich desktops; nicht screens ;)
<Sieben> liebste Ubuntuwissende. Zu allererst wünsche ich euch einen premium-Tag
<Sieben> Aber eine Frage habe ich.: Hat von euch jemand  das Problem mit den nichtanzeigbaren Bildern in Googleearth gelöst?
<Sieben> Diese Tips die bis jetzt online sind funktionieren bisher nicht.
<Sieben> (hab ein 32bit System)
<BlackMage> ich habe Probleme recorditnow zu kompilieren
<BlackMage> siehe http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421353/
<kirsten> hallo, seid ihr alle da?
<kirsten> kennt sich jemand mit   autofs (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autofs) aus? ich lese seit 2 Wochen darüber und schaffe es einfach nicht meinen neuen NAS-Server dauerhaft einzubinden. hier meine aktuelle Konfiguration http://paste.ubuntu.com/10110978/
<bytecounter> Kirsten: Hallo, warum benötigst Du dafür autofs? Warum bindest Du das NAS nicht einfach per nfs ein?
<kirsten> ich habe gelesen, dass das Probleme bereiten kann. z.B. wenn der Rechner schneller hoch fährt
<bytecounter> Und was funktioniert nicht? Username root ist richtig?
<kirsten> weiss ich nicht so genau, ich habe deshalb ja deshalb verschiedene User angemeldet einer von beiden müsste es sein, allerdings funktioniert es nicht. ich lese mich jetzt gerade in x-systemd.automount für die fstab ein, vielleicht klappt das
<kirsten> ich will jetzt die fstab wie folgt ergänzen: server:/home /home nfs4 defaults,rw,nodev,nosuid,noauto,x-systemd.automount 0 0
<bytecounter> Wie ist denn das NAS konfiguriert? Sind dort die Benutzer und Berechtigungen entsprechend vorhanden/gesetzt?
<kirsten> ja, das habe ich alles nach Anleitung gemacht, ich komme ja auch über z.B. Nautilus drauf, wenn ich das Netzwerk durchsuche. Nur muss ich mich dann jedes mal wieder neu anmelden und ich wollte ja, dass ich jedes mal gleich automatisch drin bin
<bytecounter> Aha...da liegt der Hund begraben
<kirsten> kannst du den Hund wiederbeleben?
<bytecounter> relativ einfach
<bytecounter> Der Benutzer auf dem NAS muss mit dem Benutzer auf dem lokalen System übereinstimmen
<kirsten> dann hole ich schon mal die Schaufel raus
<kirsten> ja, das habe ich ja auch versucht so hinzubekommen
<kirsten> in beiden Fällen sollte die Benutzerin "kirsten" sein
<bytecounter> Per Nautilus klappt das mit dem Benutzer "kirsten"?
<kirsten> auf dem NAS ist kirsten gleichzeitig Admin
<kirsten> ja, wenn ich mich über Nautilus anmelde schon
<bytecounter> Also wenn das mit dem Nautilus klappt, weisst Du, dass die Config soweit ok ist. Dann zu autofs:
<kirsten> ok
<kirsten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10110978/
<kirsten> also, da sind meine Einträge
<bytecounter> Soweit scheint das zu passe
<bytecounter> n
<kirsten> hm
<kirsten> dennoch kann ich nicht automatisch drauf zugreifen
<bytecounter> Ne, da passt was nicht
<kirsten> ah? was denn nicht????
<bytecounter> Ist das nicht alles auf einem NAS?
<kirsten> ja
<kirsten> also alles ist auf dem NAS
<bytecounter> Was bedeutet Server1.local?
<kirsten> wenn ich über Nautilus drauf zugreife,ich glaube über smb, dann hatte ich mal diese Serveradresse, deshalb habe ich die Adresse auch ausprobiert, brachte aber auch nichts
<bytecounter> Achso..das geht über SMB...kann der NAS kein NFS?
<kirsten> ähm doch, aber , da habe ich gelesen, dass das schwierig zu konfigurieren sein soll, weil dann irgendwelche Adressen genau übereinstimmen müssen, und ich wusste nicht, wie ich die vom NAS herausbekomme
<bytecounter> Versuch das mal:
<bytecounter> Datenplatte -fstype=cifs,uid=1000,username=root,password=xxx,rw ://192.168.xxx.xxx/Datenplatte
<bytecounter> Filme -fstype=cifs,uid=1000,username=kirsten,password=xxx,rw ://192.168.xxx.xxx/Filme
<bytecounter> music -fstype=cifs,uid=1000,username=kirsten,password=xxx,rw ://192.168.xxx.xxx/music
<bytecounter> Video -fstype=cifs,uid=1000,username=kirsten,password=xxx,rw :/192.168.xxx.xxx/video
<bytecounter> Ups..
<bytecounter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10111581/
<bytecounter> Adresse nicht, aber Benutzer
<kirsten>  Adresse nicht, aber Benutzer,  was meinst du damit?
<imox> hab mal ne frage zu smb und freigabe ;)
<kirsten> ja
<imox> ich binde mit //192.168.178.11/storage /home/daten cifs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials
<imox> ein smb laufwerk ein 
<imox> auf einem rechner
<imox> ich will einfach nur das alle user auf dem pc zugriff auf das laufwerk haben 
<imox> das ist auch immer da und lesen und ab und zu schreiben klappt auch aber irgendwie gibt es ständig problem beim abspeichern. wird immer nicht erlaubt - keine rechte was weiß ich 
<imox> ich will einfach nur dass das smb laufwerk ganz normal eingebudnen wird und alle alle rechte dadrauf haben 
<bytecounter> Deine Zauberworte heissen UID und GID
<imox> ???
<kirsten> ähm, meinst du mich?
<bytecounter> Nein, ich meine imox
<imox> gibts nicht ne ganz einfache möglichkeit ein SMB laufwerk für alle einzubinden?
<imox> warum muss das denn so kompliziert sein?
<imox> ja hatte UID und GID auf 1000 gesetzt
<imox> bringt iwie auch nichts
<imox> könnt ihr mir nicht bitte sagen wie man ganz normal nen smb ordner für ALLE mit ALLEN rechten einbindet?
<bytecounter> Wer hat denn auf den lokalen(!) Ordner Schreibberechtigungen?
<bytecounter> Und wem gehört er?
<kirsten> hallo, was meintest Du denn mit Adresse nicht, aber Benutzer, ? Ich habe die auto.synologiy wie von Dir vorgeschlagen und dann ein sudo mount -a gemacht, hat aber leider nichts gebracht :-(
<kirsten2> u-de
<bytecounter> Damit meinte ich NFS Freiganben
<kirsten2> und was genau?
<bytecounter> kirsten: Hast Du meine smb Config mal getestet?
<imox> bytecounter: ein user und mit ner gruppe wo alle user drin sind
<kirsten2> ja, hat leider nichts gebracht , habe den Rechner danach sogar neu hoch gefahren
<bytecounter> imox: Also hat das Verzeichnis /home/Daten die Berechtigung rwxrwx--- Benutzer ist irgendein lokaler Benutzer und Gruppe ist users?
<bytecounter> kirsten: Was steht denn im Log? dmesg |tail
<imox> drwxrwxr-t 158 ltsp      users
<bytecounter> imox: dann sollte das auch klappen. 
<imox> tuts aber leider nicht
<imox> gibt ständig probleme 
<bytecounter> Die unterordner haben die gleichen Berechtigungen?
<imox> ja
<imox> wenn ich sudo chown -R ltsp:users daten/ mache 
<imox> kommen auch10000 fehler 
<bytecounter> Das darf auch nur root
<bytecounter> Bzw. kannst Du das ja nicht auf Freigaben machen
<bytecounter> Welche Optionen übergibst Du denn beim einbinden?
<kirsten2> dmesg ergibt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10111910/
<imox> klappt auch nicht mit root
<imox> keine berechitugng
<imox> der smb server ist auch nen ubuntu
<imox> vielleicht da irgendwie die berechtigugnen quer?
<imox> bzw. wo sind die brechetigungne auf dem localken pc oder auf dem richtigen serveR?
<imox> oder beides?
<bytecounter> Das kann natürlich sein...stellt sich allerdings die Frage, warum man zwei Linuxsysteme mit SMB verbinden will, wenn doch NFS in dem Fall viel einfacher wäre
<bytecounter> kirsten: Versuch mal:
<bytecounter> sudo service autofs stop
<bytecounter> sudo automount -f -v
<imox> ok dann mach ich das mit NFS
<imox> da brauch ich nicht mal nen server für oder? 
<kirsten2> hat diese meldung etwas zu bedeuten?: no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<kirsten2> autofs stop/waiting
<bytecounter> Klar, NFS-Server muss ja laufen
<imox> wo sind denn die rechte
<imox> auf dem SMB server 
<imox> oder auf den localen PC?
<bytecounter> kirsten: Schau Dir das mal an: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1257186
<kirsten2> so, hier mein Ergebnis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10112073/
<tuor> hi, ich habe da ein acer beemer welcher man per usb(3) anschliessen muss. So ein kleiner tragbarer eben. Weis jemand wie ich den eventuel zum laufen kriege?
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, tuor was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<k1l_> /slap DerProfessor 
<k1l_> tuor: nur per usb?
<tuor> Ich verwende Ubuntu 14.04 hier. 
<tuor> k1l_, ja.
<k1l_> tuor: braucht der dann eine spezielle software unter windows? für linux bringt der sicher nichts mit?
<DerProfessor> Ach so
<tuor> unter windows braeuchte ich einen treiber. die liefern nix fuer linux...
<ppq> ich bezweifle dass das mit linux geht. das müsste sich dann als usb-grafikkarte ausgeben. gibt wohl welche die unter linux gehen, aber das ist eher die ausnahme
<ppq> hast mal die usb-id mit "ubuntu" gegoogelt?
<tuor> ppq, hmm ne. muus erstmal die muss ich erst mal herausfinden.
<ppq> lsusb
<k1l_> lsusb
<ppq> selbst wenn es geht, wird es ein übles gebastel
<Andy___> guten abend
<Andy___> kann man kodibuntu (ehemals xbmc) (auf ubuntu) auf ein AMD E-350/ 8 GB Ram/ 1 TB empfehlen!?
<ppq> Andy___, ist zwar hart off-topic, aber der rechner reicht dicke als mediacenter. komm lieber mal rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic für weiteres
<noseeder> moin hat wer ne anleitung zur hand wie ich ein script erstelle um von einem rechner über internet einen ssh tunnel zu meinem linux rechner zu machen über welchen ich denn wiederrum eine ssh verbindung zu den rechner aufbauen kann?  Geht darum an einem Router der nicht konfiguriert werden kann vorbei zu kommen.
<ppq> naja, eigentlich sind das doch nur zwei befehle. einer, um den tunnel aufzubauen, und einer um reinzussh'en
<ppq> wenn man sich die markt/aufschreibt passts doch
<ppq> *merkt
<noseeder> stimmt ppq kann man ggf überwachen ob die verbindung steht und die neu aufbauen wenn sie unterbrochen wurde?
<ppq> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1998297/ssh-check-if-a-tunnel-is-alive
<kubine> Title: tunneling - ssh: check if a tunnel is alive - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<ppq> autossh klingt nützlich
<ppq> http://www.harding.motd.ca/autossh/
<kubine> Title: autossh (at www.harding.motd.ca)
<noseeder> ppq wunderbar das klingt genau wie das was ich suche
<ppq> ahja, ist auch in den quellen, paket autossh
<noseeder> :-)
<noseeder> wunderbar
<noseeder> kennst du auch ein so passendes programm zum selektiven synkronisieren von 2 rechner?
<ppq> kommt stark drauf an zu welchem zweck du das willst
<ppq> und was die sonstigen anforderungen sind, zb. an usability
<k1l_> unison, ist quasi 2wege rsync
<noseeder> soll im hintergrund laufen bandbreite entweder statisch beschrenkt nutzen oder anhängig von Ping zeiten
<noseeder> und in beide richtungen synkronisieren
<tuor> ppq, ok thx.
<passt2> ich habe unter ubuntu 14.10 den falschen nvidia Treiber installiert, Resultat: kein Bild. nachdem ich den alten Treiber wieder installiert habe, wird mir der Unity desktop zwar wieder angezeigt. es fehlt aber der Starter und die obere Taskleiste (oder wie die heißt). wie kriege ich die wieder?
<noseeder> ppq sag mal wie bekomme ich autossh dazu bei jedem systemstart die verbindung neu zu starten?
<Guest96733> Hi. Weiß jemand wie ich die Lautstärkeinkremente verkleinern kann wenn ich mit Mediatasten die Lautstärke verstelle ? (Ubuntu 14.10)
<Hans-Martin> Ich versuche gerade eine sehr gruselige Sache mit grub und virtualbox: ich will ein 32-bit-Xubuntu-System, das ich für einen einzelnen Zweck zusammengestellt habe, auf meinem 64-bit Ubuntu in Virtualbox emuliert laufen lassen.
<Hans-Martin> Dazu habe ich ein LVM-Volume erstellt, darin eine konventionelle Partitionierung, auf die erste Partition dann ein Backup des zu emulierenden Systems kopiert.
<Hans-Martin> Dann wollte ich mit dem chroot-verfahren grub auf diesem Volume konfigurieren. Das klappt leider nicht so ganz :-( Bin ich völlig auf dem Holzweg?
<ppq> wozu LVM? ich würde einfach von der ursprünglichen platte ein abbild erstellen und das in die virtualbox einbinden
<ppq> geht über den umweg .vmdk
<ppq> das vmdk format unterstützt nämlich den verweis auf raw images, wie man sie mit dd erstellen kann
<ppq> oder, alternativ, das raw image zu .vdi konvertieren.. aber das ist je nach imagegröße mit mehr aufwand verbunden
<Hans-Martin> die ursprüngliche Platte habe ich nicht zur Hand, nur einen älteren Backup (per backuppc gemacht) den ich als tar-File importieren konnte.
<ppq> achso, schade. das wäre der königsweg gewesen
<Hans-Martin> Statt des LVM-Volumes hätte ich natürlich auch ein File nehmen können, das stimmt.
<Hans-Martin> ich hab jedenfalls das LVM-Volume schon als Raw-Image mit vmdk eingebunden, das geht so weit.
<Hans-Martin> (bzw. VBox hat nicht gemeckert, gehen tut es natürlich alles nicht :-( )
<ppq> zu deiner frage: auf dem holzweg bist du nicht, reinchrooten und grub einrichten ist schon der richtige ansatz...
<Hans-Martin> na ja, ich versuche gerade mal die VM mit ner Live-CD zu booten und das Grub von dort aus zu installieren, vielleicht geht das ja.
<Shadow_x23> Abend gibt es für Ubuntu ein Programm welches die Bestandteile vom PC wiedergibt (was für eine Grafikkarte verbaut wurde, Soundkarte etc.)
<k1l_> wie drüben schon geschrieben: "lshw" im terminal
<Hans-Martin> yay - knoppix hat's gerichtet. VM mit der knoppix 7.2-CD gestartet und darin den chroot-grub-Tanz veranstaltet. Jetzt bootet die VM klaglos.
<zy3pD> Shadow_x23, oder grafisch mit hardinfo
<Shadow_x23> zy3pD,  lässt sich das über das Software-Center rutnerladen ?
<zy3pD> Shadow_x23, jupp
<Shadow_x23> oki danke
<Hans-Martin> gut nacht zusammen...
<Karlisan> Moin moin, kennt jemand zufällig ein paar Tricks um bei einem Notebook die Bildschirmhelligkeit einstellen zu können bei Kubuntu 14.10? Option in den Systemeinstellungen klappt nicht, Paket xbacklight auch nicht. Ich kann den Wert für die Bildschirmhelligkeit zwar veränder, aber die Umsetzung funktioniert leider nicht.
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-08
<jhose> hola
<jhose> hola 
<jhose> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa respondannn 
<k1l_> das ist der deutsche kanal
<hasan> hi all
<I-Punkt> Hat sich schonmal jemand mit LTSP beschäftigt? Ich habe, wie auf https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/ltsp-pnp erklärt, einen Terminalserver im  proxyDHCP mode aufgesetzt. Das funktioniert soweit ganz gut, allerdings haben die Thinclients kein Internet mit z.B. Firefox, da es ein DNS-Problem an den Clients gibt. Es ist zwar auf der Seite eine Lösung angeboten, die aber nicht funktioniert. Ich weiss nicht, was ich noch machen
<I-Punkt> soll. 
<kubine> Title: UbuntuLTSP/ltsp-pnp - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<I-Punkt> Leider sitze ich gerade nicht an der Maschine. 
<dadrc> wird der dnsserver denn verteilt?
<dadrc> und: welcher der beiden workarounds funktioniert denn nicht?
<I-Punkt> erst der eine, dann der andere workaround wurde getestet auf neuen Installationen. nicht hat funktioniert
<I-Punkt> local am server angemeldet geht firefox
<hanzi> hilfe , hilfe  :) jemand da?
<jokrebel> nö ;-)
<jokrebel> hanzi: Einfach drauf los fragen
<hanzi> super , bin am verzweifeln , habe luks usb stick ( noch PW) , kann dateien nicht öffnen
<hanzi> etliche distros probiert, auf einer usb stick mit lux verschlüsselt , dann dummerweise deinstalliert , neue distro fehlen admin rechte - bin noch neu - alles im arsch???
<jokrebel> Hab ja von Verschlüsselung keine Ahnung, glaub aber, dass da mindestens genauere Fehlerbeschreibungen und Fehlermeldungen nötig sind.
<jokrebel> hanzi: Und was heißt "etliche Distros"? Wurde es mit Ubuntu erzeugt? Versuchst Du aktuell mit Ubuntu drauf zuzugreifen?
<hanzi> in der neuen distro lässt sich der verschl. stick durch passworteingabe öffnen , man sieht im dateimanager auch die dateien ( eine rar , eine text) , kann sie aber nicht öffnen, da ja der admin der mageira nicht der der lubuntu ist...
<hanzi> meldung - haben nicht erforderliche rechte . habe schon mit cryptsetup in der kommandozeile probiert - mir fehlt aber das wissen, da noch neu...
<sash_> hanzi: Mit dem Dateimanager öffnen, dann auf der KOmmandozeile sudo -i, Navigation zum Stick, Daten kopieren und per chown dem Benutzer geben, der sie braucht.
<sash_> hanzi: Du mountest den Stick aber darfst nicht ran, das ist das Problem. Als root geht das.
<hanzi> moment .... probiere das mal. 
<hanzi> ich bin doch jetzt aber ein anderer root, als der der den luks usb stick erstellt hat ????
<sash_> Is wurscht,
<sash_> Also, wenn das ein Problem wäre, dann hätten wir ständig alle n Problem.
<sash_> hanzi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<kubine> Title: chown › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hanzi> es fängt schon an mit zum stick navigieren .....  der ort ist "/media/jeremias/256MB_Luxens" , wie mache ich das?
<jokrebel> cd /media/jeremias/256MB_Luxens
<hanzi> unter geräte steht dieser ort "/dev/mapper/luks-aabe77f7-603d-4a27-afff-32023050bc4d"
<sash_> Das ist nicht der Ort, das ist das Gerät.
<sash_> hanzi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cd
<kubine> Title: cd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hanzi> ok . bin im ordner , wie öffne ich die datei?
<sash_> hanzi: gar nicht.
<sash_> hanzi: kopier sie dir irgendwohin und ändere dann mit chown den Besitzer
<sash_> hanzi: Dann kannst du sie über die grafische Oberfläche öffnen?
<hanzi> uich sehe sie nur im dateimanager , öffnen geht nicht ... 
<sash_> hanzi: Wenn du nicht mitliest, helfe ich dir jetzt nicht mehr, sorry.
<hanzi> sorry, ja dnke für change directory (cd)
<hanzi> sehe so langsam nix mehr , bin fast 24h vor der kiste....
<jokrebel> hanzi: Dann kopier Dir erstmal die Tipps von hier und mach ne Pause ;-)
<jokrebel> HINT: cd war nicht der _einzige_ Tipp
<hanzi> geht nicht , brauche die daten bzw. passwörter - fuck... wie kopiere ich die daten bzw mit chown ? ist alles super nett , aber habe komplett die schnauze voll , will nur schnell die files, dann weg von linux - bin zu blöd dafür
<hanzi> also, bitte: wie kopiere ich die datei " donnie.rar" und "pw's.txt" ?
<hanzi> wenns funzt bitte kontonummer per email - überweise 50 euro - kein witz
<hanzi> per kommandozeile
<hanzi> bin jetzt im ordner "root@jeremias-Easy:/media/jeremias/256MB_Luxens# ......"
<hanzi> pw's.txt: Fehler beim Öffnen der Datei: Keine Berechtigung
<hanzi> könnte mir jemand sagen, was falsch ist ..,."cp pw's.txt /Downloads" - kommt aber nichts in den DL Ordner
<stevieh> das ' ist ein sonderzeichen
<stevieh> so ein unix grundkurs würde da helfen ;-)
<hanzi> ich will doch nur meine daten - dann nix mehr linux . macht euch spass was?
<hanzi> eagal, vielen dank noch,danke fürs zappeln lassen
<stevieh> bitte
<stevieh> macht spass ;-)
<hanzi> ich bin nervlich am ende du flachwixer , tschau
<stevieh> wichser heisst das.
<tuor> stevieh, du bist doch ein bot. richtig?
<stevieh> tuor: ja, manchmal fühl ich mich so. Meist aber erst montags morgens.
<thllht> Hallo. Könnte mir vielleicht jemand mit einem Rechteproblem einer externen Festplatte helfen, Foren und google helfen leider nicht weiter...
<Luyin> thllht: kommt auf deine frage an
<thllht> also... Habe meine externe Festplatte neu formatiert. Mit Ext4 und LUKS verschlüsselt. Das habe ich auf einem kali linux rechner unter root gemacht. Über das Tool Laufwerksverwaltung. Bei der Frage, ob ich Besitzer werden will, habe ich kein Häkchen gemacht. Jetzt wollte ich die Festplatte unter ubuntu nutzen. Lesen klappt auch gut. Leider kann ich nicht auf die Platte schreiben. Habe schon die Befehle chmod oder chown versucht, leider ohne Erfolg...
<Luyin> thllht: was sagt denn ls -l zu der festplatte?
<thllht> Leider komme ich nicht direkt bis in das Verzeichnis der Partition. Ich komme nur bis /dev/mapper und dort steht:
<thllht> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       7 Feb  8 16:59 luks-22075c35-e46e-4e5c-b130-228026485a7e -> ../dm-0
<Luyin> ist die festplatte gemountet?
<jokrebel> thllht: Das ist aber das Device und nicht das Verzeichnis
<thllht> also "eingehangen"? Momentan nicht.
<Luyin> und hast du oben sudo chown benutzt?
<Luyin> ja dann kanns au nix werden
<thllht> soll ich sie einhängen?
<Luyin> mounten, dann sudo chown deinusername.deinusername /verzeichnisderplatte
<thllht> also 2 mal den username mit punkt dazwischen?
<Luyin> ja
<thllht> Fehler beim Einhängen des Dateisystems...
<Luyin> was hast du denn gemacht um das ding zu mounten?
<thllht> Error mounting /dev/dm-0 at /media/andreas/SEAGATE: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/dm-0" "/media/andreas/SEAGATE"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/luks-22075c35-e46e-4e5c-b130-228026485a7e,
<thllht>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<thllht>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<thllht>        dmesg | tail  or so
<thllht>  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<Luyin> !paste > thllht
<kubine> thllht: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<thllht> sorry
<thllht> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421363/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Luyin> thllht: wie hast du denn gemountet?
<thllht> habe unter Laufwerksverwaltung auf den Play-Button geklickt
<Luyin> machs mal im terminal
<Luyin> wobei, fehlercode könnte gut derselbe sein. hast du mal in dmesg geguckt, wie der fehler vorschlug?
<thllht> und was soll ich am besten genau schreiben?
<Luyin> thllht: siehe dein error code
<thllht> ah, ok. Mit sudo?
<Luyin> thllht: ja
<thllht> ich bekomme ein > Zeichen und nichts weiter passiert...
<Luyin> dann hast du dich irgendwo vertippt
<Luyin> strg + c und am besten fehlercode direkt kopieren, nicht abtippen
<thllht> mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/dm-0" "/media/andreas/SEAGATE
<thllht> genauso habe ich das getippt, davor noch sudo
<Luyin> hinter SEAGATE fehlt ein "
<Luyin> oder du lässt das vor /media weg, deine entscheidung
<thllht> mount: Einhängepunkt /media/andreas/SEAGATE ist nicht vorhanden
<Luyin> dann musst du ihn erstellen: sudo mkdir -p /media/andreas/SEAGATE, allerdings würd ich empfehlen, dann eher nen anderen zu nehmen, weil /media egtl für die automounts da ist: z. B. /mnt/meineexterne oder so
<Luyin> thllht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount#Einhaengepunkt
<kubine> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<thllht> habe ich gemacht, dann den mount befehl noch mal ausgeführt. Ergebnis ist:
<thllht> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421368/
<kubine> Title: code › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Luyin> und dmesg sagt?
<thllht> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421373/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<thllht> ist auch deswegen seltsam, weil das Einhängen vorhin noch geklappt hatte und da konnte ich die Dateien zumindest lesen.
<Luyin> also aus deinem dmesg-log werd ich nicht schlau, sorry. vll mal einzelne zeilen daraus googlen. vll weiß auch jokrebel noch was, der sich ja vorhin schon geäußert hatte. ansonsten mal nachlesen, ob luks-verschlüsselte partitionen anders behandelt werden müssen beim mounten oder so.
<Luyin> du könntest auch mit angabe dieses dmesg-logs nochmal in #ubuntu fragen
<thllht> ok, ich werds mal versuchen. Trotzdem, vielen Dank!
<Luyin> np
<jokrebel> thllht: Ach hier
<thllht> ja.
<jokrebel> thllht: Nö sorry. Von Verschlüsselung nehme ich Abstand.
<thllht> ok, hätt ja sein können. werde noch mal hier lesen:
<thllht> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS
<kubine> Title: LUKS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<thllht> werde noch mal alles rückgängig machen und die luks-Partition nicht unter kali mit root, sondern direkt unter ubuntu erstellen, vllt hilft das.
<dreamon_> Kann man ntfs in Ubuntu Fehler beseitigen lassen, oder braucht man dazu ein laufendes Windows?
<bekks> Sinnvollerweise braucht man dazu ein Windows.
<jokrebel> bekks: "Sinnvollerweise" in einem Atemzug mit "Windows"? ...oO
<bekks> jokrebel: Es ging um die Fehlerbehebung bei NTFS.
<dreamon_> fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found ->fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sdc1 -> hätte ja sein können .. fat32 kann man ja auch reparieren.
<bekks> FAT32 ist quelloffen, NTFS ist es nicht.
<jokrebel> bekks: Ach so. Da hast Du dann natürlich Recht.
<dreamon_> Interessant. fat32 ist also nicht aus M$ hand? Oder haben die es freigegeben?
<wascaer> hi druckerprobleme. habe diese anleitung befolgt und es half nichts  http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/drucker-canon-mg5450-installieren/
<kubine> Title: Drucker Canon MG5450 installieren? › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<wascaer> kann jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> wascaer: Was lief denn schief? Welche Fehlermeldungen kamen? Welches Ubuntu hast Du?....
<wascaer> 14.04
<wascaer> schief lief dass der druchauftrag zwar als gedrukt angezeigt wird tatsächlich aber nichts passiert
<wascaer> cnijnetprn --search auto zeigt den drucker an
<wascaer> ist übers netzwerk angeschlossen
<wascaer> jokrebel: ist 32 bit architektur
<wascaer> der drucker hat die Aufträge als angehalten in der warteschlange. ein starten führt nur dazu dass sie erneut angehalten werden
<jokrebel> wascaer: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/treiber-fuer-canon-mg-5450-gesucht/ kennst Du auch schon?
<kubine> Title: Treiber für Canon MG 5450 gesucht › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<wascaer> Ja :/
<jokrebel> kenn mich jetzt mit den Frikeleien die man teilweise für Canon braucht auch nicht so aus.
<wascaer> und dann heißt es beim c3, die situation für drucker hätte sich verbessert in den letzten jahren
<ring0> die situation ist 1a, wenn man die richtige marke kauft :)
<wascaer> welche ist denn am besten unterstützt?
<ring0> persönlich habe ich noch keine probleme mit hp gehabt. aber es gibt wohl auch andere gut unterstütze
<wascaer> danke :9
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardware/Canon
<kubine> Title: Canon › Hardware › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> "Oft kommt die Frage auf, welche Drucker, Fax- oder Multifunktionsgeräte (MFC) Linux-tauglich sind. Hier spielt Canon im Vergleich mit anderen Druckerherstellern eine eher unrühmliche Rolle. Wie bei Lexmark konzentriert man sich auf Windows als Betriebssystem."
 * jokrebel hat auch noch alle HP out-of-the-Box zum laufen gebracht.
<ring0> wascaer, hast du das ppa verwendet, dass in deinem forumsthread und im wiki erwähnt wird?
<wascaer> ja
<wascaer> ok schade. dann eben nicht :(
<ring0> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/drucker-canon-mg5450-installieren/2/#post-6819847
<kubine> Title: Drucker Canon MG5450 installieren? › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> scheint grundsätzlich ja machbar zu sein wascaer, nicht aufgeben :)
<m0x> hey
<amk> ls
<demotape_> kann wer ein gutes 15 Zoll labtop mit ubuntu empfehlen?
<znc_> hey, ich bekomme hier immer ein Fenster mit dem Titel Einladung - Freigabe der Arbeitsfläche, kann ich das irgendwie unterdrücken oder abstellen hmm
<hdp> demotape_, Dell m3800 Developer Edition
<demotape_> der  ist mir zu teuer
<jokrebel> demotape_: Hardware-Beratungen bitte besser nebenan plazieren. Das hat keinen Ubuntu-Support-Bezug
<jokrebel> znc_: zeig mal nen Screenshot davon.
<znc_> jokrebel habs weggeklickt, ich google mal, vielleicht finde ich es
<znc_> jokrebel http://www.linux-magazin.de/var/linux_magazin/storage/images/media/linux-magazin/ausgabe/2010/07/fernsteuerung/abb2.png/626546-1-ger-DE/abb2.png.png
<k1l_> znc_: vnc oder teamviewer oder so installiert?
<znc_> hmm
<znc_> kubuntu läuft bei mir als guest os in einer vbox
<znc_> jokrebel passt auch aber vielleicht kannst du mir mit ntfs helfen, also ntfs-3g ist wohl installiert, trotzdem kann ich keine ntfs-partition mit gparted anlegen, ist ausgegraut
<k1l_> ist das an sich ausgegraut?
<k1l_> oder eght ext4 aber ntfs nicht?
<znc_> genau einige gehen unter anderem auch das
<jokrebel> znc_: Dann zeig _davon_ mal nen Screenshot. Oder ist der auch schon "weggeklickt"?
<znc_> moment
<znc_> oki wo am besten posten?
<znc_> http://imgur.com/XCH4utA
<kubine> Title: Imgur (at imgur.com)
<k1l_> ernsthaft? kubuntu 9.10?
<znc_> ja hab da was altes compilen wollen
<k1l_> da war das mit ntfs noch ein graus.
<znc_> ja nee ihr unterstützt nur neuere sachen gell, hab hier sonst noch nen neueres image, ginge sonst auch wohl damit
<k1l_> 12.04, 14.04 oder 14.10
<znc_> obwohl hab sonst noch windows installiert, nee doch nicht, fedora hab ich noch irgendwo rumschwirren
<znc_> aber egal auch, kriegt man das so irgendwie hin
<jokrebel> znc_: Eher nicht mit einer dermaßen alten Version.
<znc_> gut lassen wirs
<jokrebel> znc_: 9 steht für 2009! Also 6 Jahre alt
<znc_> ich kann ja einfach parallel was starten, passt ja auch
<thllht> Hallo. Wollte fragen, ob mir vielleicht jemand helfen kann. Habe schon Foren durchforstet und bin leider nicht fündig geworden. Ich kann meine externe Festplatte nicht mounten und bekomme eine Fehlermeldung
<thllht> in der GUI "Laufwerke" steht sie jetzt 2 mal drin. Und ich kann sie weder mounten noch unmounten. Irgendwie ist alles durcheinander.
<maxmax> nabend
<maxmax> kann ich über apt-get mir die versionsnummer einer software anzeigen lassen, ohne diese zu installieren ?
<k1l_> maxmax: ja
<k1l_> apt-cache show paket
<ppq> oder apt-cache policy paket, wenn man sehen will welche version es wo gibt
<Oli_> Hey Leute
<Oli_> Kann mir jemand bitte helfen.
<Oli_> Ich hab ein Problem.
<Oli_> Wenn ich meinen PC in Standby schlate (suspend) und ihn dann wieder aufwecke dann hängt er sich auf.
<maxmax> was heißt hängt sich auf?
<Oli_> Ich kann nix mehr machen.
<maxmax> ist der rechner wie eingefroren?
<Oli_> DIe maus bewegt sich zwar aber ich komm nicht auf den Desktop
<Oli_> ja wie eingefroren.
<Oli_> Die Uhr vom Lockscreen von Gnome 3 bleibt hängen.
<maxmax> ich dir nicht direkt helfen. aber wenn du auf ubuntuusers.de gehst, dann wird dir garantiert geholfen
<Oli_> Und ich komm nicht aus dem Lpckscreen raus.
<Oli_> ok danke
<k1l_> in die logs schauen, meist gibts probleme mit nen paar modulen. aber da muss man schon suchen, da gibt es nicht einen allround befehl, der alles fixt
<maxmax> wichtig ist, dass du das problem verständlich beschreibst und vielleicht ein kleines foto vom bildschirm anfügst.
<maxmax> genau, die logs werden sicherlich informationen enthalten, die das problem verursachen. 
<maxmax> erfahrene user können da sofort das problem identifizieren
<Oli_> Ok. ich werde am besten mal nachfragen :)
<Lugal> Hallo, kennt sich hier wer mit sound aus=
<Lugal> ?
<bekks> Bestimmt.
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-08
<dAnjou> hi, ich hänge hier grad im login screen von ubuntu GNOME 15.10 fest. bei jedem login Versuch macht er 1-2 Sekunden was und geht dann wieder zum login.
<dAnjou> komischerweise komm ich mit strg+alt+fzahl auch noch auf ne tty
<dAnjou> gibts da noch ne andere Möglichkeit?
<dAnjou> *nicht auf ne tty
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Ging das schon mal? Vielleicht mal mit nem neuen Benutzer versuchen.
<dAnjou> dass ich mich einloggen konnte, ging schon mal ja :D
<dAnjou> hab grad das hier gefunden https://m.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/354kys/upgraded_from_ubuntu_gnome_1410_to_1504_removed/
<dAnjou> hab zwar upstart noch bewusst deinstalliert  aber vielleicht hilfts ja
<LetoThe2nd> festplatte rappelvoll? vielleicht in home mit sudo rumgeschossen? das wären so die zwei klassiker
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Hast Du denn grade ein do-release-upgrade hinter Dir und uns diese wichtige Infornation bisher vorenthalten?
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: nicht dass ich wüsste
<dAnjou> jokrebel: vor wochen
<dAnjou> jetzt natürlich die Preisfrage, wie komm ins grub Menü? ^^
<jokrebel> shift oder esc im richtigen moment drücken?
<stevieh> dAnjou: die .xsession wird dir wahrscheinlich mehr sagen können, aber da musst du erstmal ran ;-)
<stevieh> das mit den anderen ttys ist komisch
<dAnjou> ESC wars
<dAnjou> plattenplatz is genug frei und upstart installieren hats nicht gebracht
<stevieh> ja, das ist echt so ein ding, wenn man jahrelang das andere gewöhnt ist. Ich weiss noch nicht mal mehr, wo mein linux die ttys startet :-)
<stevieh> und hast immer noch keine console?
<stevieh> ich vermute, das macht der logind ;-)
<dAnjou> geht wieder
<dAnjou> hab .ICEauthority 777 gegeben
<stevieh> ja, das übliche. Aber das hat mit den ttys nix zu tun
<olli> Hi! Welche Rechte sollen Ordner/Dateien unter /var/www/html/ bekommen? Rechner mit mehreren Benutzern, jeder soll den apache nutzen können. Änderungen nur über sudo.
<Fuchs> olli: Leserechte fuer die Apache Gruppe (entweder www-data oder apache, schau nach), dann die Leute in diese Gruppe
<februar> sudo groupadd www  und sudo adduser BENUTZERNAME www 	
<februar> damit werden die User der www Gruppe mit Rechten bestückt
<olli> Fuchs: das dachte ich mir auch, bis mich ein Beitrag im Forum und das ubuntu wiki völlig durcheinander brachten
<olli> (ggf. alles falsch verstanden)
<olli> februar: das von dir beschriebenee wird im wiki für den Fall genannt, dass ein weitterer User neben root schreibenden Zugriff erhalten soll
<februar> des weiteren sudo chgrp www /var/www 	 und sudo chmod g+w /var/www 
<olli> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/
<olli> "...Falls bei einem Mehrbenutzersystem bestimmten Personen Schreibrechte für die in "document root" enthaltenen Dateien gegeben werden soll, sollte dafür eine Gruppe angelegt werden. Dies ist nicht notwendig, wenn nur ein Mitglied der Gruppe sudo (früher admin) Inhalte erstellen oder bearbeiten soll. Diese können mit dem Befehl sudo Datei-Operationen ausführen...."
<olli> Lt. wiki muss ich also keine weitere Gruppe anlegen
<februar> stimmt geht mit 'sudo su'
<Fuchs> Richtig, wie ich oben schrubte(sic) gibt es die Gruppe bereits
<Fuchs> ich weiss nur nicht mehr auswendig ob das unter Ubuntu apache oder www-data ist, deswegen schrob(sic) ich beide
<Fuchs> und Du sollest nachschauen
<olli> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/rechte-fuer-var-www-html/#post-7240023
<olli> dort schreibt "jug", der User soll nicht in die Gruppe www-data
<olli> Musste gerade nur etwas länger suchen, hab zu viele Seiten geöffnet. Jedenfalls bin ich seitdem am schleucdern
<olli> schleudern
<Fuchs> Naja, Du kannst auch eine andere Gruppe nehmen, aber wenn Du kein fs mit ACLs hast wird das dann etwas mühsam
<Fuchs> mal schauen warum das Wiki das meint
<Fuchs> da geht es um _Schreibrechte_
<Fuchs> soweit ich Dich verstanden habe willst Du _Leserechte_, dann geht www-data
<olli> ah ok
<Fuchs> das Wiki meint, dass man www-data keine Schreibrechte geben soll, das unterstuetze ich
<Fuchs> wenn die Nutzer lesen sollen, dann kann man die schon in www-data packen. Dann koennen sie, wie von Dir gewuenscht, Aenderungen machen via sudo 
<olli> oh nee, falsch
<dAnjou> olli: müssen die nutzer denn zugriff auf /var/www bekommen?
<olli> Vermutlich mein Fehler
<dAnjou> olli: mit einem kleinen trick können nutzer auch zeug in HOME packen und haben dann zugriff über example.com/~username(
<olli> Der einzige User, der Änderungen in dem Verzeichnis vornimmt (also an den Dateien, in der Konsole .ä.) bin ich (per sudo)
<olli> dAnjou, ich weiß, aber ich möchte es bewusst in var/
<dAnjou> olli: warum?
<dAnjou> hört sich nach nam XY problem an
<dAnjou> *nem
<olli> dAnjou, hat mit meinen Datensicherungen zu tun, würde zu lange dauern darüber zu philosphieren ;-)
<dAnjou> also löst du es lieber doof statt elegant?
<olli> dAnjou, ja
<dAnjou> cool
<olli> :-)
<olli> Ich beschreibe es nochmal (hoffentlich besser): in /var/www/html habe ich einen Ordner mit einer Anwendung kopiert, die für jeden User über den Webbrowser aufzurufen ist. Es soll aber kein normaler User des Rechners per Konsole, Dateibrowser o.ä. in den Ordner gelangen und dort irgendwas verändern, hinzufügen usw. können
<olli> /var/www/html/ORDNER habe ich mit 755 versehen
<olli> root:root
<stevieh> olli: es muss lesbar für den user sein, unter dem der webserver läuft.
<olli> also www-data
<olli> chgrp www-data
<volker__> hallo zusammen
<volker__> neuer Ubuntu User-eigentlich noch relativ unerfahren mit Linux
<olli> ne, Mist. Ich muss nochmal lesen
<volker__> ich habe mir die 14.04 LTS installiert wegen des Longtime supports
<volker__> und ich habs sogar geschafft meinen alten Epson SX435 zu installieren.
<volker__> aber jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter bzgl. Anmeldung eines Benutzers
<olli> volker__, hast DU bei der Installation einen User angelegt?
<volker__> nur mich als Admin
<olli> mit passwort
<volker__> ja
<olli> "Admin", oder "root"?
<volker__> ...das ist die Frage...ich bin total neu was Linux betrifft
<olli> Ich habs noch nicht ganz verstanden. Kannst Du Dich im LoginBildschirm nicht anmelden?
<volker__> doch klar kann ich 
<olli> Ubuntu installiert -> PC neu gestartet -> Loginbildschirm -> ... und wo bist du jetzt?
<volker__> volker@Ubuntu-Kutschka:~$
<volker__> ich bin schon auf dem Desktop
<stevieh> volker__: Vielleicht doch wenigstens ein buch lesen? Oder einmal ne Einführungs website besuchen?
<olli> welchen? Das von Dir beschriebene ist die Konsole, also Texteingabe. Hast DU auch einen grafischen Bildschirm?
<olli> volker__, siehst Du nach dem Login nur die Konsole, oder auch was buntes?
<volker__> natürlich..ich hab nur das Terminal benutzt mit who i am
<olli> ahh
<volker__> natürlich desktop@olli
<olli> weißt Du, welchen Du hast? Gnome, LXDE, KDE, ..
<volker__> Gnome Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<olli> ok
<stevieh> http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/linux/
<olli> volker__, und was _genau_ möchtest DU jetzt machen?
<volker__> ich bin doch als Admin drin,oder?
<olli> (irgendwie hängt meine "U"-Taste)
<volker__> danke stevieh-ich lese mir das gerne durch-nur-ich brauche für meine Frau ein dringendes Argument für Ubuntu-Win10 läuft auf meinem Rechner nur zufriedenstellend
<olli> volker__, es gibt i.d.R. einen Nutzer mit dem Namen "root". Das ist vermutlich das, was Du mit "Admin" (=Administrator") meinst
<volker__> ..wahrscheinlich..ja
<stevieh> volker__: au weia. Ich mach mir Sorgen für deine Frau.
<stevieh> Aber sie kann sich ja dann im Media Markt nen neuen Win Laptop kaufen ;-)
<olli> volker__, unter Linux meldet man sich im Normalfall nicht als "root" (Administrator) an. Das Konto oder besser gesagt das Passwort von "root" wird abgefragt, wenn Du zB etwas neues installieren möchtest
<volker__> aja ok, genau danach werde ich auch immer gefragt,egal ob Konsole oder grafisch
<olli> volker__, nach dem Passwot für root?
<olli> was versuchst Du denn zu tun?
<jokrebel> olli: Unter Ubuntu gibt es im Aulieferzustand keinen User root
<volker__> ich möchte einen neuen Benutzer anlegen-meine Frau
<olli> jokrebel, oha, also Mist erzählt
<jokrebel> olli: Und was Du meinst ist das sudo Passwort
<volker__> genau
<volker__> ich kann in den Systemeinstellungen einen neuen Benutzer anlegen
<olli> volker__, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adduser/
<volker__> aber beim anmelden wird ein Passwort benötigt,und ich kann nirgendwo ein Passwort einstellen
<jokrebel> volker__: Dann gehts Du einfach auf "Benutzer" und legst einen weiteren (ohne Adminrechte [sudo]) an
<volker__> ja anlegen geht-aber beim grafischen Login wird nach passwort gefragt
<jokrebel> ja klar
<jokrebel> Das kann man dort wo man den User erstellt auch festlegen.
<volker__> und ich kann da beim anlegen kein Passwort eingeben beim anlegen
<volker__> ...eben nicht...!!!
<jokrebel> Bei mehreren Benutzern ist ein Autologin eh Quatsch
<jokrebel> Doch - kann man
<stevieh> volker__: nimmst du wirklich gnome 3 oder unity?
<olli> war da nicht was mit einem Schloßsymbol oder ähnliches?
<volker__> ok-das ist die Unity
<volker__> ja das schloßsymbol ist schon klar
<stevieh> systemeinstellungen - Benutzer - entsperren - auf den nutzer klicken, aufs passwort klicken.
<stevieh> fertig
<volker__> Beispiel: Konto Diana>Kontentyp Standard
<volker__> im Dialog Anmeldeoptionen
<volker__> Passwort  Konto ist deaktiviert   !!!! es ist immer ausgegraut
<stevieh> und oben rechts steht "sperren" oder "entsperrt"?
<volker__> sperren
<Hallo123321> volker: Du musst auf die Worte "Konto ist deaktiviert" klicken -> danach öffnet sich der passwort dialog
<stevieh> und du kannst nicht auf "Konto Deaktiviert" klicken?
<volker__> oh mann
<stevieh> weia
<volker__> ich bin "blöd"
<stevieh> sowas steht glaub ich noch nicht mal in einem Buch.
<volker__> ja sorry--das graue hat mich total irritiert
<volker__> ich bin nicht ganz ahnungslos: Früher hatte ich sogar auf der UNIX Bash gearbeitet
<volker__> ...zwanzig Jahre her...
<stevieh> na siehste. Und klicken ist ja auch intuitiv.
<volker__> ich weiß schon wie ich programme im Term installiere etc.
<stevieh> dann go for it und lies eine einführung, wie ubuntu unity so grundlegend geht...
<volker__> es lag einfach nur an dieser doofen grauen schrift--ich bin nicht auf die idee gekommen-für mich war das Windowstypisch "ausgegraut"-sorry
<stevieh> np
<volker__> gibts da eine gute Seite speziell für Ubuntu zum lesen?
<k1l> wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<volker__> das mit Rheinwerk ist super,vielen Dank
<volker__> eines möchte ich aber noch wissen-ich hab mein Ubuntu auf der SSD-installiert
<volker__> ....ich muß dazu sagen-erst gestern gegen 23uhr
<volker__> heute den doofen Epson SX435 AllinOne installiert übers W-Lan
<stevieh> volker__: unterm desktop ist das immer noch ein "gutes altes" Unix, wie vor 20 Jahren,
<volker__> ...ja ist mir klar stevieh---zwanzig Jahre her...
<volker__> Ich denke das es Sinn macht unser /home auf eine andere Platte umzusiedeln,oder?
<k1l> warum denn das?
<stevieh> das kommt auf die Grösse der SSD an ;-)
<volker__> 125GB
<k1l> volker__: wo ist denn das problem, dass du das /home umlegen willst?
<volker__> der Gedanke dahinter ist-falls ich das kommende Ubuntu 16.x LTS installieren will
<volker__> deshalb /home auf ne andere Platte
<k1l> du kannst ubuntus einfach aktualisieren. das musst du nicht immer neu installieren
<volker__> einfach von 14.04 LTS auf 16.x LTS updaten?
<volker__> Ich muß dazu sagen, das Ubuntu auf meinem betagten Rechner wie Schmidts Katze läuft
<k1l> ja, das ist das LTS upgrade. das geht von LTS zur nächsten LTS. allerdings erst wenn 16.04.1 veröffentlicht wird
<volker__> ..aja ok--also nichts mit DVD brennen etc. sondern direkt in der Konsole updaten?
<LupusE> hi
<volker__> hi
<k1l> du kannst auch den GUI updater nehmen. wir sind ja nicht mehr in den 80ern :)
<volker__> ...lach ok @kll
<volker__> also soll ich /home so lassen ??
<k1l> ich seh das problem immer noch nicht.
<volker__> kein Problem-nur eine Überlegung
<volker__> Du kennst Dich aus @kll - ich will auf ner vernünftigen Basis einsteigen
<volker__> sozusagen erst mal eine saubere Grundinstallation
<k1l> das macht der installer schon
<jokrebel> volker__: Ein separates /home rechtfertigt auch nicht den Verzicht auf regelmäßige Backups; falls Du das meinen solltest.
<volker__> ich hab auch meine anderen drei Platten vernünftig partitioniert-waren ja logischerweise alle NTFS formatiert
<volker__> alle auf ext4 umgestellt
<David1977> Hast du ein Dual-Boot system?
<k1l> ja das bietet sich an, wenn auf dem rechner nur ein ubuntu läuft
<David1977> Also vielleicht noch Windows irgendwo installiert?
<volker__> Nein-Windows10 regt mich total auf
<David1977> ok
<David1977> dann kann man das machen
<David1977> ansonsten kann Linux auch mit NTFS umgehen
<David1977> Nur windows halt nur über Umwege mit ext
<volker__> ich bin nur noch genervt gewesen von diesem Microsoft updates..da geht da mal was nicht-dort was nicht
<k1l> David1977: ntfs ist aber langsam und kann keine rechte.
<David1977> k1l: Ja, meine Frage bezog sich auch eher auf die Tatsache, falls es ein Dual-Boot system ist ;)
<David1977> alles gut ;)
<volker__> ich habe hier einen acht Jahre alten Prozessor
<volker__> dementsprechend auch alte Hardware-der Virenscanner alleine hat mein System unter Win10 schon total ausgebremst
<volker__> dann ging mal die Soundkarte nicht nach Updates-Kacheln verschwunden...etc
<volker__> und zuguterletzt konnte ich dann mit der neuesten TP Java nicht installieren,welches ich dringend benötige
<David1977> Linux/Ubuntu hat da auch seine Tücken...mach dir mal keine Sorgen ;)
<olli> Ich habe jetzt meinen /var/www/html/ORDNER mit root:www-data und -R 750 versehen. Ist die Überlegung so brauchbar?
<volker__> ..das gilt es herauszufinden @David1977- ging ja schon mit dem Drucker im W-Lan los--mußte propertiäre Treiber händisch installieren
<volker__> ...was für ein /var...dingens??   -R 750 sind glaube ich leseberechtigungen,oder? ....lange her...ohmenno
<k1l> olli: warum?
<olli> volker__, ne, ich meinte die anderen Jungs, das war u einer Frage von mir bevor du hier rein kamst
<olli> ups
<volker__> ..ja klar..ich versuche nur mitzulesen..smile
<olli> ach Mensch k1l, das ist eine EIns in deinem Namen
<volker__> ...wie gesagt Unix vor 20Jahren-ich hab damals sogar einfache Steuerprogramme auf der Korn-shell programmieren müssen
<volker__> ..wissen tu ich nix mehr
<volker__> ..vielleicht kommts ja wieder
<k1l> olli: warum root:www-data? und nicht www-data:www-data?
<olli> k1l, ich hatte vorhion mal nach den passenden Rechten für einen Ordner in /var/www/html gefragt, wenn diese nur per sudo geändert werden können
<k1l> volker__: schau einfach ins wiki. beginne am besten bei den einsteiger seiten. oder halt direkt bei den seiten zu dem thema das du brauchst
<olli> k1l, weil "irgendwo" stand, dass der User www-data keine Schreibrechte bekommen soll (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)
<volker__> ok-super--ich danke Euch erstmal soweit-Ihr seid auf Zack-denke das wir uns öfters hier sehen werden-so mal als kleine Vorwarnung
<k1l> olli: wo stand das?
<volker__> ....falls jemand Kanotix kennt- Kano ist ein Kollege von mir-wohnt um die Ecke
<volker__> Kano alias Jörg Schirotke
<olli> k1l, ganz erhlich ... ich suche gerade. Irgendwie bringe ich das bestimmt wieder was durcheinander
<k1l> olli: mach einfach www-data für besitzer und gruppe
<olli> k1l, ja, habs gerade im wiki gesehen, hast natürlich Recht
<volker__> Also ich geh mal kurz auf off,ciao Jungs
<volker__> danke nochmal
<k1l> ciao
<olli> k1l, chmod 750?
<olli> oder 770? Irgendwie wurscht, oder?
<nagetier> olli, wenn in der Gruppe www-data nur der Benutzer www-data ist..
<dreamon> Würde gerne ein kurzes Passwort erzwingen wollen. Bei der Installation motzt er zwar wenn man ein Kurzes eingibt. Kann man nachträglich auch noch verkürzen? Bekomme immer Fehlermeldung "Sie müssen ein längeres Passwort auswähen"
<dAnjou> dreamon: einfach nach der installation nochmal mit passwd ran
<dreamon> dAnjou, Genau und sagt er eben, das es nicht lang genug sei.
<stevieh> mit passwd?
<stevieh> als root? :-)
<dAnjou> sollte passwd nicht tun
<arch0s> zum ersten mal im irc, mache mal ne testzeile...
<dAnjou> dreamon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/113682/how-to-change-disable-password-complexity-test-when-changing-password
<dreamon> dAnjou, Danke hat funktioniert!
<februar> Kann der Hostname mit einem Unterstrich '_' für Verbindungsfehler sorgen? (auf dem ssh-Server) 
<februar> in etwa so benutzer@hostname1_1
<ppq> februar, in hostnames sind (im gegensatz zu domain names) nur zahlen, buchstaben und bindestriche erlaubt
<februar> kann man das mit einer Eintragung einfach umbenennen?
<februar> neu starten und fertig meine ich
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername/
<februar> 'sudo hostname -F /etc/hostname' sollte funktionieren.
<februar> bzw. die drei Schritte
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich spile mich gerade mit ubuntu 16.04 als server und habe gesehen das ich mich im runlevel 5 befinde. Ist das normal, oder sollte ich eigenlich wie unter 14.04 auf runlevel 2/3 laufen?
<ppq> 5 ist normal
<ppq> das konzept der runlevel ist auch etwas outdated in upstart/systemd zeiten :)
<ppq> historisch war der unterschied zwischen 5 und 3 wohl nur X
<yogg> ok, dann ist das neu. Danke. Das es mittlerweile unnötig ist war mir eigentlich klar, aber da debian nach wie vor auf 2 läuft kam mir 5 für ein debianabkömling etwas komisch vor ^^
<dAnjou> is 16.04 schon released?
<ppq> ist jetzt nur spekulation, aber vielleicht hat das was mit plymouth (dem boot splash) zu tun. der zieht ja seit jeder einige GUI-bezogene abhängigkeiten mit ins haus, vllt ist da was neues dazugekommen
<ppq> dAnjou, nein
<yogg> ne ich teste die alpha
<dAnjou> gibts inzwischen support hier für non-stable?
<dAnjou> war ja ne weile nich hier
<ppq> eigentlich nicht
<yogg> stimmt eigentlich falscher chan ich geh mich mal schämen
* ppq changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Vorabversionen: #ubuntu-de+1 | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dAnjou> damit verzieh ich mich auch mal wieder
<volker__> hi zusammen, ich habe wieder mal ein kleines Problem als neuer Ubuntu-User
<volker__> mein Bildschirm friert unter 14.04 LTS ab und an ein, ich vermute das es am propertiären N-Vidia Treiber liegt
<volker__> Ich habe mir Synaptic installiert, allerdings werde ich nicht schlau welches Paket ich da installieren muß
<volker__> es ist im übrigen eine Geforce TI550
<volker__> könnte mir da bitte jemand freundlicherweise weiterhelfen?
<k1l> volker__: geh mal in systemsteuerung, software und updates und dann auf den letzten tab
<volker__> also nicht über synaptic?
<k1l> wir beginnen mal mit dem anfänger weg :)
<volker__> smile, kll-wieder mal mein Retter
<volker__> ääähm..wo finde ich systemsteuerung?
<volker__> ich habe hier nur systemeinstellungen die ich finde
<k1l> dann eben systemeinstellungen
<volker__> ..da finde ich nichts mit software
<k1l> anwendungen und aktualisierungen
<volker__> gr.....
<k1l> bitte mach deinen kopf nicht aus sondern nutze den weiterhin
<volker__> ok
<volker__> ...Andere Programme....??
<volker__> Hinzufügen?
<volker__> APT-Zeile:   ??
<k1l> nein
<volker__> ...ich schaue auf X-chat
<k1l> systemeinstellungen. dort dann anwendungen und aktualisierungen
<volker__> ah  Zusätzliche Treiber
<volker__> ich habe nämlich den x.org-X-Server Anzeigetreiber verwendet
<k1l> dann klick dir da den nvidia treiber
<k1l> ist keine raketenwissenschaft.
<volker__> naja...man muß es nur finden
<k1l> ich habe es dir ja gesagt wo du es finden kannst.
<volker__> ist bisserl schwierig...meine Frau kommt um 20.00Uhr heim-da muß die Kiste laufen,sonst gibts Ärger
<volker__> hast Du noch eine Idee, falls dies nichts bewirken sollten bzgl. dem freeze?
<k1l> in die logs gucken was genau den freeze auslöst
<volker__> ...aha logs...und wo?
<volker__> bei Windows weiß ich wo ich schauen muß....smile
<k1l> mach erstmal das mit dem nvidia videotreiber
<k1l> dann rebooten.
<volker__> ok. ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, das diese grafische Oberfläche der Updates extrem langsam geht.
<volker__> bleibt immer stehen der Balken-das Problem hatte ich schon mit meinem Druckertreiber-da kam auch der freeze
<k1l> mach erstmal das mit dem nvidia treiber. dann rebooten damit der treiber korrekt geladen wird
<volker__> Der Balken ist auf ca. 1/8tel und nichts geht mehr vorran
<volker__> ..hm warte mal
<volker__> es geht einfach nicht weiter mit dem Balken mit den nvidia binary driver 352.63
<volker__> der orange Balken muß doch durchlaufen,oder?
<k1l> wenn das ein sehr lahmer pc ist kann das was dauern
<volker__> naja dualcore 2800 E6600 oder dingens --6gb Arbeitsspeicher und auf SSD installiert
<volker__> das sollte doch genügen
<k1l> jo
<volker__> ...und 200mbit Kabelleitung
<volker__> ..ok..tut sich nichts
<volker__> ich muß den Treiber irgendwie anders installieren
<volker__> mit der Kommandozeile gehts immer sehr schnell, bzw. ich dachte damit ich nicht ganz so tief falle installiere ich mir synaptic
<stevieh> auch wenn es hier die meisten nicht hören wollen, ich hab mir immer die Treiber direkt von nvidia geholt.
<k1l> volker__: du kannst auch mit apt-get im terminal das nvidia paket installieren.
<David1977> stevieh: ja...da nvidia nun auch ein eigenes ppa hat, ist das nicht mehr das Problem. 
<stevieh> ui, das ist neu.
<stevieh> dann ist das ja noch schicker.
<volker__> ich glaub ich hab da ein problem...moment mal
<David1977> stevieh: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<volker__> kann es sein das ich mir mit apt-get dist-upgrade mein System etwas zerschossen habe?
<volker__> das term meckert
<k1l> volker__: das kann man so nicht beantworten.
<stevieh> ne, da ist das andere halt noch offen.
<volker__> Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen
<k1l> volker__: pack mal die terminal kommandos und den output auf paste.ubuntu.com und zeig den link hier
<k1l> volker__: mach alles zu was auf das paketsystem zugreift. du solltest da nur einmal zur sleben zeit drauf zugreifen damit das kein chaos gibt
<volker__> ok--danke für den Tipp, das wars
<volker__> paket nvidia ist nicht verfügbar
<volker__> ,wird aber von einem anderen Paket referenziert
<David1977> k1l: darf ich fragen warum du für ihn nicht aus dem ppa installierst?
<David1977> ist das nicht zu empfehlen?
<volker__> ...das mach ich jetzt...was ist ppa?
<David1977> mach mal nichts, bevor k1l nicht sein ok gegeben hat
<David1977> bin da auch nicht der Guru
<k1l> David1977: dann darfst du dich bei problemen an die PPA maintainer wenden :) genau so wie bei dem .run install von dem file von deren website.
<stevieh> k1l: hab dich nicht so. Wirst auch nicht von canonical bezahlt, oder? :-)
<k1l> volker__: sudo apt-get install nvidia-352
<volker__> sorry-wieder freeze--da hilft immer nur der "Not-Knopf"
<volker__> ich hab mir jetzt bei nvidia das run runtergeladen
<jokrebel> stevieh: Aber ein auf die Art zerfrickeltes System will man gerade als unbezahlter freiwilliger Supporter nicht wieder grade ziehen müssen.
<stevieh> volker__: nicht die run datei, wenn es ein ppa gibt.
<k1l> volker__: es freezt wenn du nur im terminal apt-get nutzt?
<volker__> nein
<volker__> das war dann als ich den firefox browser aufgemacht habe.
<jokrebel> volker__: Vor dem nächsten "Notaus" solltest Du vielleicht mal analysieren, was da warum "hängt"
<k1l> volker__: und lass das doch mal mit dem wackeligen drittparteien kram. lass uns erstmal gucken was da wirklich schief läuft bevor du dir noch mehr dein system zerschiesst
<volker__> ....dann geht gar nix mehr...
<David1977> jokrebel: aber ist dieses ppa, welches ich oben verlinkt habe denn so sehr nicht zu empfehlen? Ich meine, es sind die normalen NVidia Treiber drin...sieht mir jetzt nicht verwerfich aus
<volker__> ich starte mal das terminal,moment
<k1l> volker__: alos terminal auf, dann das nvidia paket installieren aus den ubuntu repos. ansonsten mal nichts anderes machen
<volker__> ok und wie genau der Befehl?
<k1l> David1977: ## WARNINGS:
<k1l> This PPA is currently in testing, you should be experienced with packaging before you dive in here. Give us a few days to sort out the kinks.
<volker__> mit sudo apt-get install nvidia ?? nee oder?
<k1l> ja ist es. also schwatz den anfängern, die total überfordert sind nciht so einen blödsinn auf
<jokrebel> volker__: wüsstest Du denn, wie man da vielleicht noch vorgehen könnte, um das zu checken? Zb. sysreq oder mit STRG+ALT auf ein terminal oder per ssh. Nur weil Du nicht weis, wie noch was gehen würde, heißt das nicht, dass _nichts_ mehr geht.
<k1l> das shippt übrigens immernoch bumblebee, das bei ubuntu schon lange veraltet ist und nicht mehr genutzt wird.
<David1977> k1l: da steht aber auch schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit da und dieses PPA wird eigentlich immer in #kodi empfohlen, wenn es um Probleme mit NVidia treibern gibt
<k1l> aber hauptsache es steht nvidia ppa drauf m(
<David1977> Da empfehlen es sogar die Kodi devs
<k1l> volker__: sudo apt-get install nvidia-352
<k1l> dann sollen die das auch supporten.
<David1977> ja, so gesehen auch wieder richtig
<volker__> wow 365mb
<volker__> das notiere ich mir gleich in meiner Hilfe-Datei
<volker__> ich hatte nur bis nvidia eingegeben
<volker__> ...fertig
<volker__> vielen Dank...und jetzt-neu booten und beobachten?
<k1l> ohne fehlermeldung?
<volker__> ja ohne Fehlermeldung
<k1l> dann rebooten
<volker__> ok..wenns lange dauert bis ich wieder hier bin..dann blue-screen..smile..danke erstmal
<volker__> ich reboote,bis gleich
<volker__> klick und wech
<volker__> hoha..kein Problem
<volker__> wie weiß ich das der Nvidia Treiber aktiv ist?
<stevieh>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<k1l> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<volker__> ...da kommt nichts nach dem Kommando
<k1l> mach mal ein "lspci -vv" und pack es auf paste.ubuntu.com und zeig den link hier
<volker__> moment 
<volker__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14995316/
<k1l> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<k1l> also passts
<volker__> wow ich seh gerade,das liest die Systeminfo aus
<volker__> ...wie genial ist das denn?
<David1977> volker__: ein kleiner Tip, wenn ich was sagen darf...wenn du nicht weißt, was ein Kommando macht, dann kannst du das recht schnell mit: man 'kommando' rausfinden
<David1977> also ein: man lspci
<David1977> zeigt dir dann die Möglichkeiten auf, was es alles kann
<volker__> ah ok
<volker__> ...englisch
<David1977> geht auch in deutsch...
<David1977> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/man/
<David1977> ist dann aber vielleicht auch nicht ganz komplett
<David1977> das was dann nicht in deutsch vorhanden ist, ist dann weiter in englisch da
<perz> oh je hoffentlich sind die uebersetzungen gut hi hi 
<David1977> nicht immer ;)
<David1977> volker__: musst du dir auch nicht installieren. Solltest du auch im Netz entsprechend finden, wenn du mit englisch gar nicht klar kommst
<volker__> ok,danke
<volker__> bin in 10min da
<volker__> ...rauchen...
<volker__> ..nach draussen..
<gjung_> hi 
<gjung_> kann mir jemand mit nem seriellen drucker helfen
<gjung_> keiner da
<gjung_> keiner da
<bekks> Die Chancen steigen, wenn Du deine eigentlich Frage stellst.
<gjung_> hi kann mir jemand mit nem seriellen drucker helfen?
<bekks> Die Chancen steigen, wenn Du deine eigentlich Frage stellst.
<k1l> da kann keiner beantworten weil er das problem ja nicht kennt. klassisches meta fragen problem
<volker__> so..ich bin wieder da...also es lag anscheinend wirklich am propertiären Treiber,jedenfalls kein freeze mehr. Vielen Dank Leute
<volker__> ich seh schon, Ubuntu war ne gute Wahl fürs Linux OS
<Rochvellon> gjung_: vielleicht verrätst du, um welchen Drucker es geht und was bei dir nicht klappt.
<volker__> serieller Drucker...wow...
<volker__> Für was verwendet man heutzutage noch eine serielle Schnittstelle. Ist das ein Nadeldrucker?
<David1977> gjung_: um es dir ein wenig einfacher zu machen,....du musst dein Problem schildern. Evtl beschreiben, was du schon versucht hast, den Drucker nennen usw
<David1977> volker__: bondrucker z. B.
<volker__> aja...ok...nicht gleich in diese Richtung gedacht
<volker__> ..mal eine Frage..der Nvidia Treiber ist jetzt aufs ganze System installiert,nicht nur Userabhängig,oder?
<bekks> Richtig.
<volker__> ok..jetzt muß ich nur mal schauen,was mit dieser grafischen Oberfläche los ist bzgl. Updates
<volker__> Ubuntu Software-Center-ich hab den Eindruck das da etwas nicht passt. Evtl. lag es ja auch am Grafiktreiber.
<volker__> der Fortschrittbalken ging nicht weiter und nach ca.1/8 Grafikbalken ging nichts mehr. 
<volker__> das muß ich mal im Auge behalten
<David1977> wenn es über die grafische Oberfläche nicht hin haut, dann kannst du es auch mit 2 kleinen Befehlen aus dem Terminal machen
<David1977> möchte dich aber nicht verwirren
<David1977> probier es erstmal mit der Oberfläche
<volker__> ..mach mal kurz..bin ganz ohr
<David1977> sudo apt-get update 
<David1977> sudo apt-get upgrade
<David1977> das wars
<volker__> ja das ist mir geläufig
<David1977> ok
<volker__> aber was ist denn bei speziellen repositorys? 
<volker__> dafür hab ich mir das synaptic installiert
<David1977> man kann alles via Terminal machen
<bekks> Dazu braucht man kein synaptic.
<volker__> ....da muß ich mich noch reinfuchsen
<David1977> Ich mache zum Beispiel nichts mehr über die Oberfläche, da es mit dem Terminal einfach schneller geht...aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen
<David1977> als ich angefangen habe, habe ich auch auf eine Oberfläche geschworen
<David1977> mittlerweile sieht das anders aus
<volker__> ich würde mich mal schon als ziemlich Computer-Versiert bezeichnen.
<volker__> hatte früher Steuerprogramme auf der Korn-Shell für UNIX Rechner programmiert
<volker__> ...das ist zwanzig Jahre her
<David1977> na, dann sollte dir die Bash keine Angst machen ;)
<volker__> ...und wissen tu ich jetzt gar nix mehr, die Grundbefehle sind mir noch geläufig wenn ich was sehe..mehr auch nicht.
<David1977> for 20 Jahren? Dann ist aber doch englisch auch gar kein Problem, oder?
<volker__> Von Windows10 bin ich jedenfalls geheilt
<volker__> ja klar kann ich noch english,,aber wenns auch einfacher geht...
<David1977> bleib beim englischen...die ÜBersetzungen sind nicht immer so der Bringer
<volker__> ich will mich beim wiedereinarbeiten aufs wichtige konzentrieren
<David1977> wenn die Übersetzungen schon schlecht sind, bringt es dich auch nicht weiter
<volker__> Wenn ich mal ein paar Wochen drüber bin, werd ich wieder zu alter frische finden.
<volker__> mit Windows verblödet man auch irgendwie..finde ich
<volker__> da ein Virenscanner,da eine Firewall.
<volker__> das hat meinen Dualcore E6600 2,8ghz trotz 6gbram und ssd voll in die Knie gezwungen
<David1977> ja, sagtest du letztens schon ;)
<David1977> übrigens gibt es auch einen off-topic channel, falls du das nicht weißt ;)
<volker__> ....nee...wo..was?
<David1977> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<volker__> was wird dort behandelt?
<volker__> ...achso..smalltalk...
<David1977> deine Sorgen, die du vorher mit Windows 10 hattest ;)
<David1977> denn das gehört nicht hier rein ;)
<volker__> gut,,dann lass ich das jetzt mal hier
<volker__> aber erstmal danke für Eure Super und vor allem geduldige Anfangshilfe
<volker__> achso..nochwas...wie kann ich mit Linux einen Screenshot machen?
<volker__> ...sorry..Ubuntu
<David1977> grafisch oberfläche oder via command-line? ;)
<volker__> ..beides...grins
<David1977> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmfotos/
<volker__> aha..ok..erst immer dort nachschauen und dann hier Fragen,falls zu "doof".
<David1977> wie auch immer...das ist aber ein passender Artikel zu deiner Frage
<David1977> so...fernsehzeit...CU
<volker__> so,,ich gehe auch off...meine Frau wird begeistert sein.ciao erstmal
<SimAV> Hallo, seit einem upgrade von Ubuntu 15.04 auf 15.10 startet Ubuntu nur noch, wenn man upstart als init-System auswählt. Systemd (der Default) funktioniert nicht. In der Standardeinstellung sieht man leider nichts hilfreiches auf der Konsole. Entfernt man quiet und splash von den Kernel Parametern, so hängt er bei "Starting remount root and kernel file systems".
<SimAV> Mit systemd.log_level=debug und systemd.log_target=console bekommt man nach einiger Zeit Meldungen
<SimAV> zunächst:
<SimAV> https://simeon.nlogn.org/share/20160208210212ubuntu1.jpg
<SimAV> systemd-timesyncd.service: Failed with result 'start-limit'.
<SimAV> einige Sekunden später scrollt nur noch
<SimAV> "Event source 'bus-time' returned error, disabling: Connection timed out" über den Bildschirm (und der Lüfter fängt an schneller zu drehen, offenbar lastet das die CPU gut aus)
<mgolisch> das upgrade ist aber sauber durchgelaufen?
<k1l> was ist in deiner fstab?
<k1l> systemd ist sehr wählerisch wenn es um die fstab geht
<MoonChild> hi
<MoonChild> ist der ubuntu paketquellenserver nicht erreichbar
<bekks> Sag du es uns, ob er das für Dich ist?
<MoonChild> nein leider nicht
<bekks> Es hilft Dir auch nicht, wenn jetzt alle sagen "doch, der ist erreichbar". ;)
<SimAV> k1l, UUID=[0-9a-f-]*(mir zu lang zu tippen) /   ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<bekks> MoonChild: Welchen Server verwendest du denn?
<SimAV> k1l, UUID=[0-9a-f-]*(mir zu lang zu tippen) none swap sw 0 0
<k1l> SimAV: pack es bei paste.ubuntu.com rein und zeig den link hier
<MoonChild> Fehlschlag beim holen von http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dist/trusty-sequrity/inrealease
<SimAV> k1l, https://bpaste.net/show/30e2dff63106
<MoonChild> wird von synaptic ausgegeben
<k1l> MoonChild: nimm mal apt-get im terminal und nicht synaptic.
<k1l> und sequrity wäre eh verkehrt
<SimAV> mgolisch, mir wäre nichts anderes bekannt
<MoonChild> tippfehler
<k1l> SimAV: wofür ist denn die letzte zeile?
<MoonChild> copy paste ist nicht gegangen
<SimAV> k1l, von mir nicht eingetragen
<SimAV> ich kann sie mal auskommentieren
<k1l> SimAV: was ist das denn für ein system?
<SimAV> k1l, also die Datei /dev/disk/by-uuid/E242FD1242FCEC63 existiert tatsächlich nicht
<SimAV> das ist ein upgegradedes ubuntu auf einem Laptop
<MoonChild> Fehl http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/main powerpc Packages         
<MoonChild>   404  Not Found [IP: 141.76.1.200 80]
<MoonChild> Fehl http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/multiverse powerpc Packages   
<MoonChild>   404  Not Found [IP: 141.76.1.200 80]
<MoonChild> Fehl http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/restricted powerpc Packages   
<SimAV> also nichts besonderes
<MoonChild> das macht apt-get
<k1l> SimAV: ja weil das dann von dir manuell dort eingetragen wurde. deswegen solltest du das wissen was das ist.
<k1l> SimAV: kommentier das aus
<SimAV> k1l, das wurde *definitiv* nicht von mir eingetragen.
<mgolisch> MoonChild: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<SimAV> ich hasse UUIDs abgrundtief
<mgolisch> da steht die powerpc sachen sind nicht auf allen mirrors verfügbar
<mgolisch> SimAV: wieso? die sind doch super
<k1l> wenn man mainboards hat, die die sataports durchwürfeln wird man uuids lieben lernen.
<SimAV> mgolisch, ähm, nein? absolut undurchsichtig worauf sie sich denn beziehen, nicht merkbar, ...
<SimAV> einfach unnötig schwer zu merken
<mgolisch> blkid?
<MoonChild> gestern ging noch alles zum runterladen
<SimAV> k1l, nein, solche Bananenware nehme ich nicht
<SimAV> k1l, aber ja, das mit der fstab sieht gut aus
<SimAV> k1l, danke für den Tipp.
<SimAV> mir wird wohl immer ein Rätsel bleiben, was Leute an systemd lieben, wenn man über eine Stunde und IRC braucht um rauszukriegen, dass ihm was an der fstab nicht gefällt...
<SimAV> aber herzlichen Dank fürs helfen!
<mgolisch> alle anderen haben das auch..
<mgolisch> reicht das nicht
<SimAV> ähm, nein?
<SimAV> ICH hab das nicht, ich hab gentoo mit openrc. Nur alle Bekannten, die Linux nutzen haben halt ubuntu oder debian jessie (und ihre systemd-probleme)
<SimAV> aber egal, danke fürs helfen
<mgolisch> ich hab gentoo mit systemd funktioniert super ..
<goodman> connect irc.criten.net
<jokrebel> goodman: Das klappte vermutlich nicht
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-09
<zerofrost> guten morgen 
<zerofrost> jemand so früh schon wach?
<Rochvellon> wach sind schon/noch einige :)
<zerofrost> oh das ist prima, hab da ein verzicktes problem mit psi-plus
<Rochvellon> Jedoch könnte es sein, dass Du zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt mehr Erfolg haben könntest :)
<zerofrost> ja das ist bei mir aber immer so, es treten bei mir immer nur dann fehler auf - die ich selbst nicht in stande bin ohne fremde hilfe zu beheben - wenn keiner zu errichen ist :-)
<Rochvellon> Kannst ja schonmal Dein Anliegen hierein posten, vllt. findet sich jemand
<zerofrost> okay
<zerofrost> ich habe psi-plus installiert, konfiguriert und wollte einen neuen skin laden. dies war dann auch das ende vom lied - crash -. von nun an stürzt psi+ ab noch bevor es richtig startet.
<Rochvellon> schonmal das Profil gelöscht bzw. an einen anderen Ort verschoben?
<zerofrost> ich hatte es vollständig wieder deinstalliert (rückstandslos, gebleachd) und wieder erneut installiert...und ich erhalte immer noch nen absturz 
<zerofrost> hmm das musst du mir detailierter erklären
<Rochvellon> Jo, deswegen auch mal das Profil des Programms gelöscht, also das, was in Deinem Home-Verzeichnis abgelegt wird. Das wird nämlich beim Deinstallieren nicht mitgelöscht.
<zerofrost> vielleicht hilft ja die status meldung weiter
<zerofrost> achso ich schau mal
<Rochvellon> meist liegt das Profil entweder direkt unter /home/USER/ oder unter /home/USER/config
<Rochvellon> dabei musst Du dir die versteckten Dateien und Verzeichnisse anzeigen lassen
<Rochvellon> */home/USER/.config
<zerofrost> okay im .config ordner hab ich nen psi+ verzeichnis
<zerofrost> das einfach entfernen 
<Rochvellon> jo, bzw. woanders hinkopieren
<zerofrost> hey vielen dank
<zerofrost> ^_^ jetzt bin ich wieder glücklich 
<Rochvellon> :)
<zerofrost> ja und ich hab wieder was neues dazu gelernt 
<Rochvellon> kannst ja den Fehler mal bei psi+ melden
<zerofrost> ja fehler protokoll ist schon lange abgesendet 
<zerofrost> ich dachte das bleachbit da auch aufräumen würde
<zerofrost> oder habe ich die option nicht gesetzt?
 * Rochvellon kennt bleachbit nicht
<zerofrost> das ist vergleichbar mit ccleaner für wind00f
<zerofrost> gibts da nen besseres tool um den datenmüll zu löschen?
<Rochvellon> psi+ ist dort, soweit ich sehe, nicht aufgeführt. Und, zumindest sieht es so aus, dass gar nicht das komplette Profil von Programmen gelöscht wird
<zerofrost> ich dank dir nochmals für deine hilfe
<zerofrost> jetzt kann ich ja beruhigt schlafen gehen :D
<zerofrost> gute nacht / guten morgen, wie man es gerne hätte 
<LupusE> hi
<stevieh> hmm... das Display am Laptop macht doch einiges aus. Hab mein Netzteil zuhause vergessen und arbeite jetzt nur mit dem externen Monitor -> 6h statt 3h
<dadrc> Wie bei Handys auch, aber gehört das nicht eher nach drüben?
<stevieh> ups, jo :-)
<volker__> hi zusammen
<volker__> Hi zusammen, ich habe jetzt seit zwei Tagen Ubuntu 14.04 installiert. Dank Eurer Hilfe hab ich das OS perfekt hinbekommen.Grafikkarte,Drucker..etc
<volker__> Meine Frau meinte ob es möglich sei Mac OSX Theme zu installieren
<volker__> und ich habe da was gefunden bei noobslab.com speziell für 14.04LTS
<volker__> hat da jemand Erfahrung damit?
<volker__> das Youtube Video dazu habe ich auch gefunden, sollte also kein Problem sein.
<volker__> kann ich das ganze auch Problemlos wieder auf die Unity Oberfläche zurücksetzen?
<stevieh> mach das nicht.
<volker__> ok,hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht..und wieso?
<stevieh> weil unity absolut ok ist und man sich da erstmal dran ausprobieren sollte. Alles andere machts nur schwerer zu lernen...
<volker__> ok,verstehe-das war auch mein Gedanke.
<volker__> aber eines hätte ich noch gerne!!
<volker__> es gibt da so ein Programm für den Desktop
<volker__> rechts oben auf dem Desktop mit CPU Auslastung...Wetter...und noch mehr so Sachen,das wäre ganz hilfreich
<volker__> liegt so halbtransparent auf dem Desktop rechts.hatte ich bei einem Youtube-Video gesehen
<volker__> gibts da eine installationsroutine?
<volker__> ????
<stevieh> conky heisst das.
<stevieh> ist in der c't mal ein sehr schöner Artikel drüber gewesen.
<volker__> ok-zu empfehlen?
<volker__> Einfach mit ...install conky?
<stevieh> ach klar. Ist schick, aber meist ist der Bildschirm doch zu voll.
<volker__> alternative dazu-sozusagen "lighter"?
<stevieh> warte
<stevieh> installier dir mal die ganzen indicators...
<volker__> ...aha..???
<stevieh> apt-cache search indicator und da mal lesen.
<volker__> ah ok...installieren ...install indicator?
<stevieh> es gibt viele indicators
<volker__> ja hab ich gerade gesehen...alle installieren?
<stevieh> kannst ja wieder wegmachen.
<volker__> ..ok..den indicator-power war schon installiert*g*.wo finde ich den?
<volker__> ich habe mal den ..multiload installiert...ist jetzt so ein Diagramm oben rechts..das ist der oder?
<volker__> ..ich habe mal das conky installiert...
<volker__> ist jetzt einfach nur links in der Ecke..kann man das konfigurieren?
<k1l_> conky? das muss man konfigurieren. schau mal in die wiki seite zu conky auf ubuntuusers.de
<volker__> ok,moment
<stevieh> das kannst du zu tode konfigurieren. Aber mein Tip: spars dir.
<volker__> ..ok..und wie wieder deinstallieren?
<k1l_> wie hast du es denn installiert?
<volker__> sudo apt-get install conky
<volker__> sudo apt-get install conky-all
<k1l_> dann nutze sudo apt-get remove paketname
<volker__> ah ok..
<volker__> ...wieder was dazugelernt...wird doch
<volker__> ich hab schon einmal angefangen die "Rheinwerk- Linux" Lektüre zu lesen.
<volker__> ....wie früher auf der Korn-Shell programmieren...man ist das lange her
<volker__> ...ich lese mir das mal mit dem Conky durch bei Ubuntu-Wiki-scheint trotzdem interessant zu sein
<volker__> aber erst einmal lesen
<stevieh> conky ist superhübsch, aber wie gesagt, für nen Desktop schon ziemlich zu viel ;-) ich würde das aber als default screen für kleine Server empfehlen ;-) *duck*
<digitaloktay> re
<digitaloktay> die sache ist wenn man aufwendinges theme installiert, und das nach einer zeit einen abtörnt, fummelt man ewig rum bis es wieder original ist
<ppq> hm, geht. einfach entsprechende verzeichnisse im home sichern und ggf zurückspielen
<stevieh> es gibt wie gesagt in der C't einen sehr schönen Artikel drüber...
<digitaloktay> ja ppq machen aber einige nicht :P
<volker__> ..ja für 1,49Euro..
<digitaloktay> mir reicht es wenn die leiste oben und die programmleiste links durchsichtig sind
<volker__> ..ich werde das mal verfolgen mit conky. solange reicht der interne Systemmonitor
<volker__> ..spart ja Resourcen
<volker__> danke Euch, bis später..ich geh mal wieder offline.
<ShiroNeko> hallo, kann ich meinem rechner irgendwie sagen, er soll den platten immer die gleichen bezeichnungen geben /dev/sda, /dev/sdb ... 
<ShiroNeko> bei jeden reboot macht er aus sda sdf wenn eine usb platte beim booten angeschlossen ist ... ohne usb hab ich wieder sda
<ShiroNeko> beeinträchtigt zwar jetzt nicht das system, kann aber manchmal nervig sein
<dadrc> wenn du eindeutige namen brauchst, nimmt /dev/disk/by-uuid/ oder /dev/disk/by-partuuid (für die Partitionen)
<dadrc> die sind auch nach Reboots und sonstwievielen Platten am System gleich
<ShiroNeko> dadrc: die uuids hab ich in der fstab, geht mir eher drum dass ich den smart status der platten auslese und die platten im LVM selbt keine uuid haben, sondern nur das lv selbst
<ShiroNeko> der controller der usb platte kann allerdings kein smart, daher schmeisst das script beim auslesen der smart werte fehler, wenn sich die disk ids ändern
<dadrc> Die Devices sollten schon UUIDs haben
<dadrc> Die Partitionen nicht, das kann sein, sollte aber auch egal sein
<ShiroNeko> dadrc: uuids haben die disks, mit smartctl brauche ich dann allerdings noch etwas ansprechbares
<ShiroNeko> unter /dev/disk/by-uuid sind sie leider nicht, sondern nur uuids der gemounteten disks
<dadrc> Bleh, dann fummelt da LVM irgendwie doof dran rum
<ShiroNeko> hab ein LV über 4 disks
<frostschutz> ShiroNeko, das /dev/sdx wird immer nach dem Motto wer zuerst kommt... vergeben. Was du /vielleicht/ machen kannst ist USB-Treiber erst laden nachdem die internen Platten erkannt wurden. Aber so oder so solltest du dich nicht auf diese Namen verlassen.
<frostschutz> ShiroNeko, schau dir /dev/disk/by-*/* mal näher an, da ist eigentlich für alle was dabei
<frostschutz> für smart vielleicht by-id da solltest du die platten anhand ihrer seriennummer finden
<LetoThe2nd> im zweifelsfall muss man halt das mapping scripten. sicher nicht unmöglich
<Guest43267> hallo ich habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu und GNURadio. Eventl. wäre hilfe vor Ort das Beste - deshalb habe ich versucht Gregory House zu kontaktieren. Allerdings ist der Link tot - kann jemand helfen? 
<free_> Servus, moechte gerne ein Selbst-Studium durchfuehren. Koenntet Ihr euch mal bitte meine Idee bis Dato anschauen und konstruktive Kritik aeussern ? Danke ;) : http://paste.debian.net/379327/
<k1l_> free_: entweder in #debian-de nachfragen weil du ja debian nutzt oder halt in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<free_> Danke @k1l_
<ShiroNeko> frostschutz: danke, /dev/disk/by-id scheint zu funktionieren. denke auch die IDs werden sich nicht so willkürlich ändern wie die pfade
<koegs> Guest43267: bitte wen?
<Guest43267> ja eben gemerkt das der Name ein fake ist.. aber der steht so in eurer Liste https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Regionale_Ansprechpartner/#6xxxx
<koegs> Guest43267: wenn du ein Problem mit dem Programm hast, solltest du 1. den Entwickler oder 2. den Maintainer des Paketes kontaktieren
<koegs> wenns nur um installation oder so geht, dafür ist der channel hier
<Guest43267> ja eigentlich die Installation dieser Software - von GNURadio gibt es bestimmt niemanden in meiner Region der mir helfen kann
<LetoThe2nd> Guest43267: soweit ich weiss ist gnuradio eher mailinglistenorientiert
<LetoThe2nd> Guest43267: respektive, hast du einfach schon mal in #gnuradio gefragt?
<jokrebel> was ist denn das eigentliche Problem mit Gnu-Radio?
<Guest43267> ja habe mit dem Programmierer des installationskripts kommuniziert. 
<Guest43267> ich kann es nicht starten nach der installation 
<Guest43267> bekomme ein segfault - ich blicke auch nicht durch wenn es um die dependencies geht (python) 
<Guest43267> schon 10 mal neu installiert auf 2 verschiedenen pc-sticks 
<Guest43267> ok - ich versuche es noch mal dort… danke
<jokrebel> Guest43267: Und warum ein Installationsscript bemühen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es gnuradio als fertiges Paket in den Quellen.
<Guest43267> das hat auch nicht funktiniert. leider vergessen ob es das gleiche Problem war
<Guest43267> es gibt sogar Pybombs eine eigene Paketverwaltung für GNURadio.
<k1l_> gnuradio ist doch in den ubuntu repos
<Guest43267> ok dann versuche ich das erst noch mal… könnte es auch einfach an dem prozessor hängen (Atom) das es nicht funktioniert? 
<jokrebel> k1l_: Sagte ich auch gerade. Manche mögen wohl den einfachen Weg nicht.
<k1l_> was für ein ubuntu ist es denn? Guest43267 
<jokrebel> ähh? Atom?
<Guest43267> idas ist 14.04.03 
<Guest43267> da es ist dieser HDMI-Stick… http://www.amazon.de/Intel-BOXSTCK1A32WFCR-Compute-Mini-PC-Z3735F/dp/B00UZ3CYE2
<Guest43267> Win8.1 durch Ubuntu 14.04.03 ersetzt - das funktioniert sogar
<Guest43267> kompilieren von GNURadio dauert zwar 5 Stunden aber bis auf ein paar Anhängigkeiten hat es funkioniert. 
<k1l_> nochmal: was ist mit dem gnuradio aus den ubuntu repos? was funktioniert da genau nicht?
<Guest43267> das versuche ich jetzt noch mal zu installieren und melde mich dann wieder
<Guest43267> danke erst mal
<argon18> ich suche ein programm, bei dem ich durch häkchen (oder so ähnlich) dateien markieren kann und dann nur die ausgewählten verschieben
<Bredo1988> dolphin, der dateimanager
<Bredo1988> welchen desktop hast du?
<Frickelpit> argon18: jeder Dateimanager mit gedrückter Strg-Taste bietet diese Funktion.
<argon18> Frickelpit: genau das will ich ja nicht, das problem ist dabei, dass ein falscher klick alles zunichte macht, oder beim verschieben die sachen wie auch immer dupliziert werden. bei großen dateimengen ist das total ätzend
<Frickelpit> verschieben ist verschieben, da wird nichts dupliziert.
<stevieh> argon18: ja, stimmt schon. aber ich weiss nicht welcher dateimanager das kann, musste mal alle probieren.
<Frickelpit> dolphin kanns definitiv
<argon18> Frickelpit: mir passiert das oft, dass ich meine es schon im richtigen fenster abgelegt zu haben, während nautilus noch denkt, ich sie im anderen fenster, dann dupliziert er (zumindest bei mir)
<argon18> ok, dann probier ich den mal
<ppq> wenn man von einem dateisystem auf ein anderes verschiebt, wird erst kopiert, das stimmt schon
<dreamon> Firefox im Download-Menu Punkt "Ziel Ordner öffen" startet bei mir Dolphin. Mir ist thunar lieber. Wo kann man das umstellen?
<ppq> google → ubuntu dateimanager umstellen
<ppq> erster hit ;)
<dreamon> ppq, ich will ja eigentlich im Firefox umstellen
<ppq> dann rate mal, wie da der suchbegriff lautet
<dreamon> duckduckgo hats nicht gefunden..
<dreamon> ppq, egal. finds nicht. 
<ppq> stells einfach um in ubuntu
<ppq> firefox nimmt den standard dateimanager
<dreamon> ppq, Der steht auf Thunar. Habs nochmal geprüft.
<dreamon> Liegt aber vermutlich am 16.04. Mag da anderst sein
<stevieh> firefox nimmt irgendwie ganz andere dinge, aber das kann man glaub ich im firefox einstellen.
<dreamon> in about:config wird dolphin nicht gefunden.. 
<Guest43267> Ich habe jetzt GNURadio (aus den Ubuntu binaries) installiert und die Anwendung startet :) allerdings ist es eine ältere Version und der flowchart fehlt. Aber da frage ich jetzt in der GNURadio Community nach.  also noch mal danke!!!
<volkerk> hi Leute.
<volkerk> ich habe da ein kleines Problem
<volkerk> ich habe den K-Organizer installiert.Dazu habe ich die systemsettings von kde installiert. jetzt schauen die Schriften z.B im Browser einfach nur schrecklich aus
<volkerk> ...wie krieg ich das jetzt wieder auf Unity-Erscheinung hin?
<volkerk> ??
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-10
<Approach> Ich habe eine nvidia gpu, habe mir den Artikel https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/PRIME/ durchgelesen. Wenn ich bei meinem Zweiten Monitor das Fenster groß mache oder es verschiebe landet es auf dem ersten Monitor 
<Approach> ganz komisches verhalten, buggig
<Approach> jemand eine idee wie man das einigermaßen vernünftig hinkriegt das mit damit arbeiten kann
<Approach> ist ein dell latitude notebook
<mariohaner> moin moin, habe ein problem mit libvirtd. bekomme folgende fehlermedlung wenn ich mich mit virt-manager connecten will: # libvirtd
<mariohaner> 2016-02-10 09:52:25.544+0000: 11447: info : libvirt version: 1.2.16, package: 1.2.16-2ubuntu11.15.10.3
<mariohaner> 2016-02-10 09:52:25.544+0000: 11447: error : netcfInterfaceGetXMLDesc:789 : Interner Fehler: Konnte Interface XML Beschreibung nicht finden: File operation failed - Failed to read (null) . kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<ghostcube> das interface ist auch aktiv?
<ghostcube> started libvirtd richtig?
<mariohaner> habe eine bridge br0 angelegt. die ist auch aktiv. 
<mariohaner> libvirtd started
<mariohaner> wo finde ich welches interface versucht wird zu starten?  /etc/libvirt/qemu/networks/autostart ist leer
<ghostcube> http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Networking
<ghostcube> das mal gecheckt?
<mariohaner> ghostcube, bin grad am lesen....
<StierBernd> Hallo leute^^ 
<Kaltblut> hallo zusammen
<krawall> wie kann ich diese amazonsuche auf ubuntu deinstallierenẞ
<krawall> ?
<ppq> tipp das mal bei gugel ein
<krawall> habe ich nicht. benutze immer dieses ominöse google
<krawall> aber ich geb zu: die frage hätte ich mir sparen können
<krawall> hab rechtsklick drauf gemacht und entfernen geklickt
<krawall> das ging aber unglaublich schnell, ist das normal?
<ppq> :)
<ppq> was jetzt?
<krawall> die deinstallation
<krawall> sollte mein password eingeben und mit nem augenzwinkern war es vorbei
<krawall> finde amazon auch nicht mehr in der systemsuche
<krawall> aber das ist ja verrückt schnell
<dadrc> na, so groß ist die Amazon-Suche auch nicht. 
<krawall> wie auch immer
<krawall> danke für die hilfe
<Nsodsi> Hi ich habe meinen Desktop kaputt gemacht. Habe versucht den nvidia Treiber zu aktualisieren hab dafür strg+alt+1 auf ne virtuelle Konsole oder wie das heißt gewechselt, das installscript von nvidia gestartet dabei kam ne Fehlermeldung dann hab ich (als ehem. Windowser) den Rechner neu gestartet und nun kommt statt des Logins im Wechsel schwarzer Bildschirm und diese Statusmeldungen die beim starten durchrech
<Nsodsi> Nnen
<Nsodsi> Ach ich habe Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 u d schreibe auf tablet
<Nsodsi> Ich habe versucht aus dem Grub 2 mit textonly auf consolenstart zu kommen aber das endete im gleichen bild
<Nsodsi> Kann mich jemand an die Hand nehmen? 😅
 * _moep_ nimmt Nsodsi an die hand und springt verstrahlt durch den channel
<Nsodsi> Ich präzisiere an die Hand nehmen und mich bei der Problemlösung führen 
<k1l> geh wieder in die tty1, lass den installer mit der uninstall option laufen. dann rebooten. dann die finger von dem installer lassen und die nvidia pakete von ubuntu nehmen
<Nsodsi> Komm da nicht mehr rein. Nimmt der nicht an in diesem wechselzustand
<Nsodsi> Steht ganz kurz auf Login und dann kommt wieder der Wechsel wie vorher
<Nsodsi> Ich hab die Statusmeldung fotografieren können. (Allerdings keine gute Qualität da es nur für ne halbe sec da ist und der Focus nicht so schnell ist) habt ihr ne bilderhoster wo ihr auf den link klickt?
<k1l> imgur.com
<Nsodsi> http://imgur.com/a/bqHfc
<Nsodsi> Serienfotos ne tolle Funktion xD
<ppq> cool, da war der monitor wohl schneller als der digitale shutter
<ppq> das sind übrigens alles ganz normale bootmeldungen
<ppq> schau mal in die /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Nsodsi> Die letzte Reihe auch?
<ppq> ne, das war wohl cthulhu
<Nsodsi> Ich muss erstmal irgendwo hinkommen das er befehle von mir annimmt 
<ppq> nimm den wiederherstellungsmodus, oder wie das noch gleich heißt
<ppq> im grub-menü kannste den auswählen
<ppq> beim starten shift oder escape oder so ein paar mal drücken, dann kommt das
<Nsodsi> Werkzeuge die ich zur Verfügung habe sind smartphone tablet jeweils android und usbstick und otg kabel
<Nsodsi> Beim recovery mode bleibt der hängen mit nem Fehler ca0132 DOWNLOAD FAILED!!! DSP IS NOT RUNNING. hat wohl mit meiner soundblaster z zu tun
<Nsodsi> Hallo Mo en
<Nsodsi> Ah .. ha moment. Nicht lange genug gewartet hab ne  rootshell
<Nsodsi> Xorg.0.log gibt es am angegebenen Ort nicht
<Nsodsi> Bzw ist ler
<Nsodsi> Leer
<Nsodsi> Aber mit old dran sind Infos zu lesen
<ppq> dann schau dort mal
<Nsodsi> Ein paar Zeilen sind mit rot markiert ansonsten versteh ich da wenig 
<ppq> ist irgendwo ein [E] an anfang der zeile?
<ppq> nicht ganz am anfang, aber so die region
<ppq> bzw (E) oder (EE) oder so
<Nsodsi> Ja mehrere Zeilen haben das
<ppq> das sind die interessanten
<Nsodsi> Dann mach ich mal paar fotos
<ppq> danach kannst du mal in angriff nehmen was k1l sagte
<ppq> nämlich den übeltäter entfernen
<Nsodsi> http://imgur.com/a/r5svf
<Nsodsi> Hat alles mit nvidia zu tun
<Nsodsi> Was meinst du mit k1|?
<ppq> *wen
<ppq> Nsodsi, <k1l> geh wieder in die tty1, lass den installer mit der uninstall option laufen. dann rebooten. dann die finger von dem installer lassen und die nvidia pakete von ubuntu nehmen
<Nsodsi> Er sagt mir: unable to create temporary file in /tmp
<Nsodsi> Weder als root noch mit meinem Login und sudo
<Nsodsi> Muss ich irgendwie Schreibzugriff aktivieren? 
<ppq> ja
<ppq> mount -o remount,rw /
<Nsodsi> Ah macht was
<Nsodsi> Ich bin auf dem desktop! Danke schön
<ppq> Nsodsi, dann kannst du ja jetzt den treiber aus offiziellen quellen installieren. gibt da auch sone GUI für, irgendwo in den systemeinstellungen. eingeschränkte treiber oder so
<Nsodsi> Ja hab es gefunden. Ist halt nur nicht der "aktuelle" hehe
<k1l> Nsodsi: das ist halt nicht windows. wenn du ein linux nutzt solltest du die windows klischees ablegen. du kannst entweder den brandneusten nehmen der dir dein system zerschiesst oder halt den von ubuntu, der schon für ubuntu fertig gemacht wurde.
<Nsodsi> Ja das Problem hab ich auch mit der soundblaster festgestellt.  Nun muss meine 100 Jahre alte USB Soundkarte wieder laufen
<ppq> alte soundkarten werden eigentlich problemlos unterstützt durch ALSA
<Nsodsi> Ja die USB wird auch unterstützt aber die creative nicht so  wirklich
<ppq> huh.
<ppq> meiner erfahrung nach werden gerade die idr. problemlos unterstützt
<krawall> touchpads auf laptops sind ne qual-.-
<ppq> vllt war was im alsamixer falsch?
<Nsodsi> Möglicherweise... aber wenn man nach der soundblaster z Googlet liest man nur von problemen
<Nsodsi> Apropos problem... ich wollte den nicht proprietären Treiber nehmen und nun hab ich es ganz kaputt xD nu wird nichtmal grub gestartet 
<Nsodsi> Nun habe ich keine Chance mehr oder?
<ppq> Nsodsi, huh? dafür musst du doch nichts weiter tun als den proprietären zu deinstallieren
<Nsodsi> Ah auch wieder zu kurz gewartet 15 min hat gebraucht 
<ppq> ich kann mich nur wiederholen... huh? ;)
<Nsodsi> Ja da bei dieser zusätzliche Treiber dingsbums  hab ich den x.org-x-server ausgewählt statt die nvidia und bums dauert der Start ewig
<ppq> joa, da stimmt was nicht
<ppq> deaktivier mal den bootsplashscreen
<ppq> vielleicht sieht man da hilfreiche meldungen
<ppq> in der /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" setzen
<ppq> danach sudo update-grub und reboot
<k1l> oder einfach manuell im grub kurz editieren
<ppq> joa.. wobei ich da immer vergesse wie das geht mit den ganzen tastenkombinationen :)
<k1l> e drücken bei der bootzeile. dann rumwurschteln, und dann steht unten was man drücken muss zum booten
<Nsodsi> Nun ja der grub wollte ja eben gar nicht und nun brauch er sehr lange beim grub updaten. 
<Nsodsi> Ich fürchte da hab ich auch mal Mist gebaut. Kann man den irgendwie löschen und neu installieren 
<Nsodsi> Nun hat er erledigt und nach Reboot bleibt es erstmal wieder schwarz
<bekks> Dann benutz die Kerneloption nomodeset.
<Nsodsi> Mal Grad warten bis er  mir in 10 min wieder was anzeigt xD
<Nsodsi> Bis jetzt  noch alles schwarz
<bekks> Wieso sollte sich das auch ändern.
<Nsodsi> Weil es eben nach ner weile weiter ging
<Nsodsi> Lol jetzt ist er gestartet
<MoonChild> hi
<splufff> ich habe mal eine exquisite frage. mir ist was dummes mit einer lubuntu dvd passiert. sie war ein bad iso. ich wollte nunmal ein paar fragen dazu los werden. die besagte dvd stammt von einem mirror einer uni, wir haben nach einer frischen install mehrere rootkits gefunden die entfernt wurden. wie hoch ist die gefahr dass die schädlinge immer noch auf dem sys sind?
<k1l> lad ein orginales iso runter. mach ein md5sum check. dann formatierst du die ganze platte und installierst von der neuen iso.
<k1l> und nicht alles was rkhunter findet ist automatisch ein virus. das ist nunmal kein DAU-tool.
<dasjoe> Wenn die .iso noch existiert einfach mal die Checksummen mit den offiziellen von ubuntu.com vergleichen
<splufff> ist schon alles geschehen. meinst du es gibt keine schädlinge die überleben können? wir haben alles low lvl formatiert. der pc profi.. er meinte er ist nicht versiert genug falls was in einer firmware gelandet ist
<splufff> wie hoch ist diese wahrscheinlichkeit?
<k1l> splufff: was du erzählst ist vollkommener blödsinn
<splufff> wieso?
<k1l> troll woanders. danke
<splufff> der pc profi hatte ein programm namens rk hunter ein antivirenlabor was wir per email kontaktiert haben hat die echtheit bestätigt
<eTeddy> k1l: Hm... Du weißt aber schon, dass es tatsächlich Viren gibt, die sich in der Firmware des Ethernet-Treiber niederlassen, oder?
<eTeddy> Ich fand das von splufff endlich mal interessant, zu solch später Stunde :-)
<k1l> eTeddy: du hast das vorgeplänkel im -offtopic wohl nicht mitbekommen
<eTeddy> k1l: ähm - k.A. hab das seit 22:18 mitbekommen
<eTeddy> Naja ich hätte ihn jedenfalls nicht rausbefördert - hat ja keinem was getan und wurde auch nicht ausfallend...
<eTeddy> aber das fällt wohl unter die Rubrik "Warum leckt sich der Rüde die Eier?" ;-)
<stevieh> so isses.
<eTeddy> gute n8
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-11
<cheGGo> ff
<debitux> Hi, ich hab hier ein mysql 5.5 uf nem 14er ubuntu LTS und bekomme das nicht mehr zum laufen. service mysql start sagt mir Job failed to start, in den Log dateien steht gar nichts (obwohl die richtig in der conf stehen) Gibts irgend ne möglichkeit die Datenbanken "offline" zu clonen/backuppen?
<eTeddy> debitux: die Daten liegen unter /var/lib/mysql
<eTeddy> debitux: also, diesen Ordner würde ich erstmal sichern, und dann evtl. auf nem anderen System mysql installieren und die Daten rückspielen
<eTeddy> debitux: z.B. in ner VirtualBox oder so
<debitux> nuja kann ich die einfach copy/paste in ein laufendes mysql kopieren? oder müssen da noch irgendwelche configs angepasst werden etc?
<eTeddy> debitux: Wo die Daten liegen verrät Dir /etc(mysql/my.cnf und ich würde den mysqld vor dem Kopieren beenden
<eTeddy> \/ statt (
<eTeddy> debitux: IMHO brauchst Du da nichts weiter anpasen, Du musst das nur lediglich zum richtigen Ort, der in der my.cnf definiert ist, kopieren und danach mysqld starten
<eTeddy> in einer VirtualBox ist das doch schnell mal getestet
<debitux> jo ich kopier mir grad mal meine virtuelle festplatte und mach ne VM und teste das dann mal
<debitux> danke schonmal :)
<eTeddy> debitux: ok, kostet 5 Minuten á 4,99 EUR ;-)
<kakashiAL> wenn ich in einem ordner bin und ls schreibe, dann wird das bild cat.jpg angezeigt
<kakashiAL> wenn ich aber rm cat.jpg schreibe, dann bekomme ich diesen fehler
<kakashiAL> rm: das Entfernen von »cat.jpg“ ist nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<pragomer_1>  hallo. wie kann ich einen ordner derart einrichten, dass jeder dateiinhalt den ich dort reinkopieren dieselben rechte bekommt wie der ordner? Vor allem auch, wenn ich z.B. als root eine Datei nach /home/user kopiere, dass sie user/group von "user" bekommt, und nicht von "root"
<stevieh> die rechte im Ordner kann man glaub ich mit dem s bit übertragen, musste mal schauen.
<stevieh> aber die user/group beim kopieren setzen geht glaub ich nicht automatisch.
<stevieh> da musste dir entweder überlegen, ob sowas wirklich nötig ist, oder du einen Denkfehler im Workflow hast, oder eben einen Wrapper bauen.
<pragomer_1> Mm. Der Workflow ist der folgende. Ich habe ca. 50 verschiedene Benutzer, jeder mit seinem eigenen Homeverzeichnis und keiner darf im anderen lesen oder schreiben.
<pragomer_1> Nun muss ich als root (als der einzige der überall rein darf) jedem unterschiedliche Dateien zur Verfügung stellen.
<pragomer_1> Diese bekommen jedoch  als Eigentümer den root wenn sie beim Benutzer liegen.
<pragomer_1> Das wollte ich vermeiden. Da es oft gemacht wird, wollte ich ein händisches chown vermeiden
<dadrc> script basteln. for user in users do cp $1 /home/$user/$1; chown $user:$user /home/$user/$file; done
<stevieh> so isses...
<pragomer_1> ja hast recht.. ist eigentlich recht einfach.. muss ich dann wohl scripten. Danke euch 
<pragomer_1> LG
<stevieh> ucp -u user:group src dst
<stevieh> manpage ist schon mal fertisch.
<stevieh> bitte.
<pragomer_1> danke
<_moep_> hm wie kann ich nfs in der console mounten? ich hab nen username und nen ow
<_moep_> *pw
<_moep_> normalerweise würd ich das ja so machen: sudo mount ipadresse:/PFAD/ZUR/FREIGABE /media/MEINEFREIGABE
<leszek> _moep_: ja evtl. noch hinter mount mit -t nfs das Dateisystem angeben
<_moep_> also ohne usernamen und ohne pw ging das
<_moep_> aber da hatte ich das nur auf die ip-adresse beschrenkt
<leszek> wenn mit username und pw eingabe musst du den user vor der IP Adresse angeben also username@ipadresse:/PFAD/ZUR/FREIGABE
<_moep_> hm das hatte ich eigentlich versucht^^
<_moep_> mom
<_moep_> hm nope
<_moep_> bekomme immer  Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<mgolisch> -o username=foo,password=bar ?
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-12
<debitux> hey ho, ich hab hier ne datenbank auf der ei wordpress liegt. hab auch nur für den wordpress benutzer zugangsdaten, root nicht. wie mach ich ein dump dieser datenbank? auf alles andere hab ich keinen zugriff.   mysqldump -u username -p --databases datenbankname > database.sql  gibt mir ein ACCESS denied for using LOCK TABLES
<debitux> gelöst ,  --skip-lock-tables
<J-BBB> mysqldump -uUSER -pPASSWORD DATABASE > backup.sql
<J-BBB> reicht schon :D
<dreamon_> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine LiveCD ohne GUI zu booten?
<bekks> Was ist denn das eigentliche Problem?
<leszek> dreamon_: kannst du nicht auf eine TTY gehen ? 
<dreamon_> Die Gui will mit der LIVE CD nicht aufbauen. Bräuchte aber Gui. Ist keine Große Sache. Hätte ja sein können das man es einfach mit ein paar Tastendrucks hinbekommt
<dreamon_> Mom blödsinn
<bekks> Tut man auch. Man benutzt zuerst die Kerneloption nomodeset
<dreamon_> Die Gui will mit der LIVE CD nicht aufbauen. Bräuchte aber GAR KEINE Gui. Ist keine Große Sache. Hätte ja sein können das man es einfach mit ein paar Tastendrucks hinbekommt
<bekks> Tut man auch. Man benutzt zuerst die Kerneloption nomodeset
<dreamon_> Die F6 hab ich gemacht und alles ausgewählt, aber will trotzdem nicht. ist ein Alte maschine und ein 9.04 hab ich versucht damit zu booten. (32Bit)
<dreamon_> Egal.. nicht so wichtig. Danke für die Info .. 
<bekks> 9.04 ist seit Jahren tot.
<k1l> ouch, 9.04
<dreamon_> Was ist die letzte 32Bit?
<bekks> 14.04
<bekks> als LTS.
<k1l> eigentlich eine gute frage. kann ich eine unterlassungserklärung gegen die nsa und den bnd wegen stalking erwirken? :)
<bekks> Ansonsten http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<dreamon_> Ok, merci
<ppq> bekks, das ist doch einfach nur der daily build der ubuntu 16.04 live-cd
<bekks> Ja. Das ist die aktuellsts 32bit die dreamon bekommen kann.
<ppq> dem empfiehlst du unstable? not sure if sadist or masochist ;p
<bekks> Na ob er 9.04 oder 16.04 nimmt, tut sich nicht viel.
<bekks> Die 14.04 hab ich ihm ja auch empfohlen.
<ShiroNeko> Hallo, hat hier jemand erfahrungen was die kompatibilität mit AMD oder nVidia Grafikkarten unter Ubuntu angeht?
<ShiroNeko> was wäre hier eher zu empfehlen?
<ShiroNeko> oder gibt sich das nicht mehr viel?
<ppq> nicht mehr so viel wie früher zumindest
<ppq> ShiroNeko, allerdings ist es IMHO immer noch so, dass nvidia etwas besser funktioniert - wenn man den proprietären nvidia-treiber aus den ubuntu-paketquellen nutzt
<k1l> die offenen treiber sind beide "ok". aber der geschlossene nvidia treiber ist deutlich besser. 
<ppq> die version 352, die für alle unterstützten ubuntuversionen im repo ist, unterstützt schon die 900er serie, also auch die neueren karten
<ShiroNeko> klingt gut, da ich schon an eine 900er von nvidia dachte oder eben R9
<ppq> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/352.63/README/supportedchips.html
<ShiroNeko> danke für die info, dann wirds nvidia... jetzt nur noch richtige karte finden =)
<diana_> hallo, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen?
<diana_> ich habe Ubuntu 14.04LTS auf meinem PC installiert
<diana_> wenn ich mein Nokia Lumia 520 per USB anschließe geht das nicht
<diana_> ..ich will meine Bilder auf den PC kopieren
<k1l> diana_: mach mal ein terminal auf (ctrl+alt+t) und dann gibst du "sudo update-usbids" ein
<diana_> ok moment
<diana_> oh das geht nicht,ich werde nach einem password für Diana gefragt,ich bin nur als normaler Benutzer drin
<diana_> da steht password for diana
<diana_> und mein Login-Passwort geht da nicht
<k1l> das normale diana password musst du da eingeben (es kommen keine ***** du musst es blind eingeben)
<k1l> wenn du keine adminrechte hast, dann musst du dich eh an den admin wenden. dann können wir dir nicht helfen
<diana_> dian ist nicht in der sudoers-Datei kommt da
<diana_> muß dann mein Mann das installieren mit seinem Login?
<k1l> ja
<diana_> ok,ich sag ihm das. reicht das dann mit dem update-usbids? oder muß er noch mehr machen?
<diana_> ..er kommt gerade,sagt er macht das.danke erstmal
<ppq> diana_, er kann mal versuchen, /etc/udev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules zu erstellen mit folgendem inhalt:    ATTRS{idVendor}=="01b1", ATTRS{idProduct}=="01b1", SYMLINK+="libmtp", MODE="660", ENV{ID_MTP_DEVICE}="1"
<ppq> diana_, dabei muss die usb-geräte-id noch angepasst werde, ermittelbar mit lsusb
<diana_> er will sich jetzt einloggen, gebt ihm das dann bitte nochmal durch falls es Probleme gibt.
<volker__> hi...ich wieder..Meine Frau war gerade hier wegen ihrem Lumia Handy
<volker__> ..tja und so richtig werde ich auch nicht schlau
<volker__> wenn ich unter meinen Account reingehe wird das Lumia angezeigt,habe Zugriff etc..
<volker__> Unter ihrem Account kann sie nicht zugreifen
<k1l> ist sie in plugdev gruppe?
<volker__> ...wahrscheinlich nicht..was ist das?
<k1l> "getent group plugdev"
<volker__> plugdev:x:46:volker
<volker__> wie bekomme ich sie da rein?
<k1l> dann pack ihren account auch mal in plugdev
<volker__> ..ja..ok..und wie?? sorry-ich bin noch nicht soweit was das Ubuntu-Verständnis betrifft.
<k1l> die user in dieser gruppe können externe speichergeräte automatisch nutzen
<volker__> ok,das verstehe ich soweit
<k1l> sudo adduser user group
<volker__> ok,diana wurde hinzugefügt
<volker__> mit sudo adduser diana plugdev
<k1l> jetzt würde ich mla gucken obs geht
<volker__> ok,ich mach das mal schnell,moment
<volker__> ok, das funktioniert..Damit hat sie jetzt Zugriff auf das Lumia
<volker__> frage, wenn sie jetzt ihr anderes(privates)Handy reinsteckt,dann hat sie auch automatisch Zugriff?
<k1l> sollte
<volker__> ..dann habe ich noch ein Problem.
<volker__> sie kann nicht auf die anderen SATA-Festplatten zugreifen.wie geht das zu ändern?
<mgolisch> welche festplatten?
<volker__> Ich habe hier noch drei andere Festplatten drin mit mehreren Partitionen
<volker__> es werden mir fünf Partitionen angezeigt in dem Dateiexplorer
<mgolisch> berechtigung? was ist denn die fehlermeldung?
<volker__> ich habs grad geändert..ich probiers mal..moment
<volker__> ok..scheint was größeres zu sein..ich kann als Admin auch nur auf zwei Partitionen zugreifen von insgesamt fünf
<volker__> ..helft ihr mir..ich habe im Moment echt noch keinen Plan
<volker__> wenn ich das nicht hinkriege dann krieg ich Streß und ich muß wieder das ungeliebte Windows installieren
<volker__> hat evtl. jemand Zeit sich der Sache bei mir per Teamviewer anzunehmen?
 * mgolisch ist @work
<volker__> ..soll auch nicht umsonst sein, werde mich erkenntlich zeigen
<volker__> keiner da der sich meiner erbarmt?
<koegs> chown, chmod, gparted, alles tools die helfen könnten
<k1l> volker__: was ist denn das problem? welche account? welche platte/partition? was genau klappt nicht?
<volker__> ich bin als Admin drin und habe nur auf Zugriff auf drei von fünf Partitionen
<k1l> "irgendwie geht hier was nicht". soweit hab ich das bisher verstanden :)
<k1l> volker__: pack mal ein "sudo parted -l" in einen pastebin
<koegs> volker__: ein klassiker zum lesen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte/
<volker__> Modell: ATA ST3160215SCE (scsi)
<volker__> Festplatte  /dev/sda:  160GB
<volker__> Sektorgröße (logisch/physisch): 512B/512B
<volker__> Partitionstabelle: msdos
<volker__> Nummer  Anfang  Ende   Größe  Typ      Dateisystem  Flags
<volker__>  1      1049kB  160GB  160GB  primary  ext4
<volker__>  2      160GB   160GB  473MB  primary  ext4
<volker__> Modell: ATA SAMSUNG HD752LJ (scsi)
<volker__> Festplatte  /dev/sdb:  750GB
<volker__> Sektorgröße (logisch/physisch): 512B/512B
<volker__> Partitionstabelle: msdos
<volker__> Nummer  Anfang  Ende   Größe  Typ       Dateisystem  Flags
<volker__>  1      32,3kB  252GB  252GB  primary   ext4
<volker__>  2      252GB   750GB  498GB  extended               LBA
<volker__>  5      252GB   750GB  498GB  logical   ext4
<volker__> Modell: ATA OCZ VERTEX PLUS (scsi)
<volker__> Festplatte  /dev/sdc:  120GB
<volker__> Sektorgröße (logisch/physisch): 512B/512B
<volker__> Partitionstabelle: msdos
<volker__> Nummer  Anfang  Ende   Größe   Typ       Dateisystem     Flags
<volker__>  1      1049kB  114GB  114GB   primary   ext4
<volker__>  2      114GB   120GB  6439MB  extended
<volker__>  5      114GB   120GB  6439MB  logical   linux-swap(v1)
<volker__> Modell: ATA WDC WD1600JB-22G (scsi)
<volker__> Festplatte  /dev/sdd:  160GB
<volker__> Sektorgröße (logisch/physisch): 512B/512B
<volker__> Partitionstabelle: msdos
<volker__> Nummer  Anfang  Ende   Größe  Typ      Dateisystem  Flags
<volker__>  1      1049kB  139GB  139GB  primary  ext4         boot
<volker__> ..vielen Dank fürs kicken Leute...ich bin neu hier und weiß mir im Moment nicht weiterzuhelfen!!
<koegs> volker__: du hast schonmal erfolgreich einen paste-service benutzt, was soll also der quatsch?
<k1l> volker__: paste.ubuntu.com  da lädst du das hoch und zeigst den link hier
<volker__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024598/
<k1l> du musst jetzt nicht wieder dein hirn ausmachen "weil es ubuntu ist". nutz dein hirn so wie du es bei windows nutzen würdest, dann fällt die hälfte der probleme schonmal weg
<volker__> ..ok..versuche ich
<k1l> und jetzt mal ein "mount" auch in einen pastebin
<volker__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024624/
<volker__> ...geht doch..hatte es echt vergessen,sorry.
<k1l> da ist doch ziemlich viel schon unter /media/<user> gemounted
<volker__> ich log mich nochmal ein mit dem Account der Frau,moment
<volker__> gleich wieder da
<volker__> ..keine Chance-Zugriff nur auf das Lumia520 im usb-port
<volker__> ...wie gehts weiter?
<k1l> guck dir mal die ausgabe von "mount" an. da hast du 5 partitions, die schon in einigen ordnern gemoutet wurden.
<mgolisch> da waren aber doch zwei dinger die als /media/diana gemounted waren
<k1l> du kannst dir da auch ein besseres setup überlegen und die partition sauberer in /mnt per fstab mounten
<k1l> dann können da beide(alle) user drauf zugreifen
<mgolisch> und ja ich glaube er erstellt die mountpoints so das nur der user darauf zugreifen kann, das ist sicher auch ein problem
<volker__> ...da waren sie wieder meine Probleme...wie soll ich das als Newbie hinbekommen?
<volker__> es soll jetzt erstmal alles soweit funktionieren, das jeder Zugriff auf die Platten hat
<koegs> volker__: lesen, verstehen, umsetzen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab/
<k1l> volker__: erstmal überlegst du dir welche der partitionen unter welchem namen erreichbar sein soll. 
<volker__> ...wenn dieses "Essentielle" läuft dann kann ich mich damit befassen,,ich hab Zeit-meine Frau nicht
<k1l> volker__: dann machst du entsprechende ordnernamen innerhalb von /mnt  . dann trägst du in die fstab die "uuids" der platten ein sodass die platten dort unter /mnt/ordnername gemountet sind bei systemstart
<k1l> volker__: wenn du es jetzt sofort haben willst, dann unmounte die platten, die du ihr weggenommen hast in du sie gemountet hast. und dann log deinen user aus.
<volker__> ich habe ihr nie was weggenommen!!..grins..
<volker__> wenn dann unwissentlich
<k1l> ich bin jedenfalls jetzt afk
<volker__> ok,danke erstmal soweit..handy geht ja jetzt
<volker__> ..ich weiß..nervt..aber ich muß wissen wo ich anfange...nicht so einfach am Anfang
<volker__> ich geh auch mal raus,ciao und danke
<nsodsi> tag ich mal wieder
<David1977> o/
<nsodsi> nachdem ich das mit dem ewig dauerndem grubstart nicht hinbekommen habe habe ich ubuntu neu installiert. start läuft nun entsprechend normal schnell. nun habe ich das problem das ich bei ner vollbildanwendung die cpu belaste und die temperatur steigt uns steigt und bums ist der rechner aus. irgendwie war das vorher kein problem
<nsodsi> ich habe mir das mal mit psensor angeschaut bei 89°C CPU Kerntemperatur hab ich die anwendung beendet
<nsodsi> und dann ging die temperatur wieder runter
<nsodsi> der cpu lüfter dreht immer gleichschnell
<stevieh> was ist denn das für n rechner?
<nsodsi> oh sorry ein asus p5p41t le mainboard mit nem core2quad cpu (genaue nummer nicht bekannt) ne nvidia gtx750 und ubuntu gnome 15.10
<nsodsi> 64bit
<nsodsi> http://imgur.com/tmRW3kW
<nsodsi> ah cpu ist q8400
<nsodsi> ah mir kommt grad selbst ne idee ich bin gleich wieder da xD
<nsodsi> re
<nsodsi> nein bios war alles io. temperatur steigt wieder bei vollbild
<jokrebel> _welche_ temperatur steigt denn? CPU oder GPU?
<nsodsi> cpu
<nsodsi> hatte eben ne kurve  geschickt
<nsodsi> soll ich nochmal?
<nsodsi> http://imgur.com/tmRW3kW
<nsodsi> kann das am grafiktreiber liegen das er irgendwie statt die gpu zu bemühen die cpu überlastet?
<pacco-e> fg
<nsodsi>  hm nun bleibt die temperaturt doch stabil. komisch komisch
<nsodsi> -t
<stevieh> das ist doch windows, der graph, oder? 
<nsodsi> nein mit linux 
<nsodsi> ubuntu
<sdx23> Grafiktreiber seltsam/falsch eingerichtet.
<k1l> ist da der nvidia aus den ubuntu quellen installiert?
<nsodsi> ja
<k1l> welcher genau?
<nsodsi> Nvidia binary driver - version 352,63 von nvidia-352 werden verwendet (Proproetär, getestet)
<nsodsi> der
<nsodsi> oh jetzt fällt mir da was auf ich kann noch "processor microcode firmware for intel cpus von intel-microcode werden verwendet (Proprietär)" auswählen
<k1l> jo, mach das mal
<nsodsi> muss man danach neu starten?
<nsodsi> er fordert nicht dazu auf
<k1l> jo, für die treiber
<nsodsi> dann mach ich das mal
<nsodsi> bis gleich
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-13
<stevieh> moin
<stevieh> ich hab hier nen Rechner, von dem hab ich die ganze Zeit mit einer Platte booten können, jetzt schaff ich das nicht mehr, weiss nicht, was ich da im Bios verstellt hab. Also hab ich nochmal auf ner anderen platte installiert. Booten geht. Wie kann ich analysieren, warum die eine Platte nicht mehr bootet?
<stevieh> interessanterweise sehen die beiden plattenlayouts völlig unterschiedlich aus...
<stevieh> hmm... muss ich jetzt wirklich die alte platte neuinstallieren und dann ein backup zurückspielen? das kanns ja wohl nicht sein. DAs ist ja der Windows Weg...
<eTeddy> stevieh: UEFI?
<stevieh> klar.
<stevieh> sonst hätte ich die ganze Scheisse ja nicht an der Backe
<eTeddy> stevieh: hatte ein ähnliches Problem mal mit ner Samsung SSD an nem UEFI-Bios - da wurde auf einmal die Platte nicht mehr erkannt, auch Neuinstallation auf dem System - keine Chance - hab die Platte ausgebaut und ne rotierende eingebaut und nach 3 Monaten die SSD Platt gemacht, wieder eingebaut und siehe da alles ging auf einmal völlig Magic ;-)
<eTeddy> stevieh: UEFI ist auch der größte Mist, insbesondere wenn M$ da mal eben so einfach irgendwelche Systeme aussperren darf
<stevieh> ja, ich hab zum Glück alles gebackupped, aber ich hab keine Lust, das neu zu machen, das muss doch reparabel sein. Leider hab ich so gar keinen Plan vom EFI krams
<stevieh> woran erkenne ich denn, ob ein platte UEFI oder mbr hat?
<ppq> die frage macht nicht so viel sinn
<ppq> aber guck mal ob es ne efi system partition gibt
<k1l_> uefi setzt gpt vorraus?
<ppq> nee
<stevieh> ne efi partition hat sie
<stevieh> der rechner bootet nicht mehr mit der platte, hab auf ne andere platte ein neues system installiert, damit geht es.
<stevieh> jetzt ist überlegung 1: auch die Platte neu aufsetzen und dann den backup zurückspielen 
<stevieh> überlegung 2: das kack ding zum laufen bekommen.
<stevieh> 2 wäre mir lieber, aber weiss noch nicht, wo anfangen.
<ppq> die boot einträge müssen halt auch im NVRAM des bios.. äh, des uefi dingses liegen, nicht nur auf der efi systempartition.
<ppq> hinzufügen kann man die mit efibootmgr
<stevieh> den starte ich von nem live system?
<stevieh> ah, und ich hab cmos reset gemacht und ein bios update.
<stevieh> verstehe.
<ppq> wenn du eh live system machen musst, kannst du auch gleich boot-repair nutzen
<ppq> und dich nicht weiter rumschlagen mit dem uefi-dreck. :)
<stevieh> das macht das alles von selba?
<ppq> gar automagisch
<stevieh> irgendwann treff ich den verbrecher in Redmond. Dann bekommt der die Fresse voll.
<ppq> joa, von mir kannst auch schöne grüße ausrichten
<ppq> erste amtshandlung ist hier inzwischen, den CSM anzuschalten
<stevieh> der ist ja an, aber weiss auch nicht, was schief ging ;-)
<nagetier> ppq, aber dann kann ich keinen normalen stick mehr booten
<nagetier> "noemalen"
<nagetier> r
<ppq> nanu?
<nagetier> ja, viele, die immer noch auf.. bios angewiesen sind, starten dann nicht
<ppq> daqs klingt ja richtig verkorkst bei dir ^^ wenn sie sogar die biosemulation verkackt haben..
<ppq> nagetier, na gerade für die ist doch das CSM dings da
<nagetier> ppq, das war bisher nicht nur auf einem rechner so festzustellen
<nagetier> oder ich bringe da gerade etwas durcheinander
<ppq> CSM ist die bios-emulation, um kompatibilität zu wahren
<nagetier> ppq, ja, schalte ich das ab, kann ich auch nur uefi-vorbereitete sticks booten
<ppq> genau
<ppq> aber ich schrieb ja auch anschalten ;)
<nagetier> ah!
<nagetier> xD
<ppq> hihi
<stevieh> hmm... bekomm ich so ne UEFI installation auf mbr rüber?
<ppq> joa, musst dann halt grub2 in der anderen version installieren 
<ppq> live-cd → chroot
<stevieh> ok, jetzt probier ich es erstmal mit dem boot repair
<februar> Frage zum Thema Apache: die apache2-doc soll umfangreiche Dokumentation liefern, wo befinden sich die Files nach der Installation des Pakets?
<bekks> Das verrät dir apt-file
<bekks> ich würde aber tatsächlich eher die Online-Dokumentation benutzen.
<februar> wie geht es mit apt-file?
<bekks> Das verrät Dir "man apt-file".
<februar> hab schon eine weile Suchmaschine bemüht, leider kommen Ergebnisse mit Irgendwas... ok danke hab nicht daran gedacht!
<februar> man apache2-doc liefert: No manual entry for apache2-doc
<bekks> Warum sollte das auch etwas anderes liefern?
<februar> Den Speicherort zum Beispiel ;)
<bekks> Nö, wieso. Der Befehl ist vollkommen sinnfrei.
<bekks> Ich sagte: "man apt-file" und nicht "man apache2-doc".
<februar> No manual entry for (und Paketname)
<februar> ein Art Geheimnis, bei Synaptic ist auch keine Angabe
<bekks> Was gibst du denn da ein?
<februar> man apt-file
<februar> No manual entry for apt-file
<februar> root@raspbi1:/usr/local/man# man apt-file apache2-doc
<februar> No manual entry for apt-file
<februar> No manual entry for apache2-doc
<februar> root@raspbi1:/usr/local/man# man apt-apache2-doc
<februar> No manual entry for apt-apache2-doc
<februar> wie zu sehen ist, ist es auf Raspbian :)
<februar> sollte aber gleich sein
<bekks> Vielleicht sollte du mal aufhören irgendweche ausgedachten Dinge einzutippen.
<februar> Und was genau ist es?
<bekks> Und da du kein Ubuntu hast, können wir dir an dieser Stelle auch leider gar nicht helfen.
<februar> super Hilfe, Ubuntu ernährt sich seit Beginn an aus der Debian Schüssel. Das macht aber auch nichts ;)
<stevieh> so sindse hier. Die unbezahlten faulen ubuntu schnorrer.
<_moep_> februar: und jetzt rate mal, wie viele davon von ubuntu bezahlt werden
<_moep_> die auch _hier_ sind
<februar> bekks schön provokante Schreibweise hast du drauf. Bei Ubuntu stand mal was auf der Fahne 
<februar> wie dem auch sei, helfen und helfen lassen.
<februar> Aber alle sind schön immer so auf Geld fixiert. 
<David1977> na endlich
<stevieh> der kommt im maerz mit neuem nick wieder
<David1977> sie kommen doch immer alle wieder...irgendwie, irgendwann ;)
<k1l_> haha, hier support schmarotzen und dann anderen vorwerfen zu schmarotzen. läuft
<bekks> Der kommt noch früher wieder, schmarotzt doch schon sein Wochen hier rum.
<stevieh> irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, mich wollen alle verarschen: jetzt löte ich wieder ne halbe stunde rum, um das boot repair iso of meinen multiboot usb stick zu bekommen und dann meint es nach dem booten: mimimi, jetzt haste aber nicht UEFI gebootet...
<februar> falls es jemand interessieren sollte es lag im /usr/share/doc/apache2-doc/manual 
<februar> könnt jetzt vergleichen ;)
<stevieh> boah, boot-repair bekommts auch nicht hin.
<stevieh> yes, mit efibootmgr gefixt. -> boot-repair ist auch fürn arsch.
<ppq> :)
<stevieh> boah, jetzt hab ich die restlichen sata platten angeschlossen jetzt motzt er wegen uefi
<ppq> schmeiß die kiste aus dem fenster und kauf eine aus dem jahr 2008
<stevieh> jetzt bootet er. Ich kann so nicht arbeiten :-)
<Rochvellon> wie? du kannst nur arbeiten, wenn er nicht bootet?
<stevieh> ddas ist doch alles kacke :-)
<Matze202> hiho @all ;)
<Matze202> ich habe auf meinem Apache2 zu dem vorhandenen php5 nun einen Virtual Host für php7 angelegt, dazu habe ich php7 installiert und eigentlich gehofft, dass erstmal das php5 verfügbar bleibt, jedoch wurde auf beiden Host's auf das 7er geändert.
<Matze202> nun würde ich gern auf dem localhost wieder das php5 haben und nur auf dem Virtual-Host welches ich für das php7 haben wollte, soll das 7er eingerichtet sein
<Matze202> hat jemand einen Tip für mich, denn mit googlen kam ich leider nicht mehr weiter außer ich installiere noch andere Packete, was ich eigentlich vermeiden wollte
<eTeddy> Matze202: mach es über die .htacess - dann isses egal ob VirtualHost oder nur nen ordner
<eTeddy> Matze202: https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=unterschiedliche+php+versionen+auf+einem+server
<Matze202> ok thx @eTeddy mit den selben Suchbegriffen hatte ich zwar schon gesucht, wollte das eigentlich nur per conf definieren müssen, da ja beide installiert sind, aber ich nehme mir das eine dort mit Prefixen vor, wo ich diese Versionen dann über .htaccess aufrufen kann
<Matze202> lieber wäre mir aber eine Variante über eine conf-Datei, bei der ich es für den Host bereits vordefiniert habe
<eTeddy> Matze202: Hm... Du könntest für jeden VirtualHost einen separaten Action Handler definieren, der dann entweder php5 oder php7 startet
<eTeddy> Matze202: https://www.google.de/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=unterschiedliche+php+versionen+auf+virtual+hosts&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=PV2_VuDAIYar8we96YHoBw#channel=fs&q=unterschiedliche+php+versionen+conf
<eTeddy> Matze202: der 3. Treffer sieht brauchbar aus
<eTeddy> Matze202: https://dominicpratt.de/verschiedene-php-versionen-mit-apache-nutzen/
<spacer> hallo
<spacer> irgednwie hab ich mir die pam konfiguration kaputt gemacht und kann mich nicht mehr einloggen
<Matze202> genau sowas hatte ich vor @eTeddy ;) thx ich lese das mal durch
<spacer> weiß jemand, wie man die default config wiederhestellen kann, ohne sich auf dem system einloggen zu müssen?
<eTeddy> spacer: LiveCD bzw. LiveUSB-Stick?
<eTeddy> spacer: der RecoveryMode nutzt glaube ich ja auch pam
<eTeddy> also init 0 oder 1 oder wie der kram heißt
<spacer> ja
<spacer> bin gerade per live-stick auf dem rechner
<spacer> aber woher kriege ich eine default poam config?
<spacer> hab per google nur eine common-auth gefunden, aber die zu tauschen hat das problem nicht gelöst
<eTeddy> spacer: Was fürn System? 15.10?
<spacer> 14.04
<eTeddy> hm... hab ich nirgends - von meiner 15.10 könnt ich dir /etc/pam.d zusammenpacken
<eTeddy> installier doch die 14.04 einfach auf nem USB-Stick und kopier dir den Ordner dann von da wieder runter
<spacer> könntest du villeicht mal nachsehen, was in der /etc/pam.d/other drinsteht?
<eTeddy> oder auf ne externe Platte
<k1l_> spacer: was hast du denn gemacht bevor es nicht mehr ging? welcher error kommt?
<eTeddy> spacer: http://paste.debian.net/384028/
<spacer> thx
<spacer> k1l_: nss_ldap installiert und wieder deinstalliert
<spacer> eTeddy: ok, an der liegts schobnmal nicht...
<spacer> und: http://paste.debian.net/384032/
<Matze202> eTeddy: das apache-Beispiel ist auf debian wo ich mir nicht sicher bin ob dies kompatibel mit dem ubuntu ist, das fastcgi ist bei mir bereits vorhanden, aber ich habe im /var/www Ordner keinen cgi-bin Ordner
<eTeddy> Matze202: Ubuntu ist ja quasi Debian ;-)
<Matze202> wo die Einträge der Conf-Dateien hin zeigen sollen
<Matze202> ahhh ok thx ;) bin noch relativ neu beim Ubuntu ;)
<eTeddy> spacer: in der other.pam sind 4 includes drin
<spacer> ja, bei mir auch, und zwar dieselben
<Matze202> eTeddy muss ich da zu den bereits installierten php-Versionen noch das apt-get install php-5.4-opt in den Versionen installieren?
<Matze202> ahhh das kommt darunter noch ;) sorry
<eTeddy> spacer: und da schonmal reingeschaut? http://paste.debian.net/384053/, http://paste.debian.net/384054/, http://paste.debian.net/384055/, http://paste.debian.net/384056/
<eTeddy> spacer: fehlt evtl. die entsprechende libpam?
<spacer> eTeddy: also, dei configs sehen alle gut aus
<spacer> eigentlich dachte ich, die common-auth wäre das problem, da war was anders, aber nachdem ich vsie gegen eine getauscht habe, die so aussieht wie deine, besteht das problem immer noch
<spacer> hm
<Matze202> eTeddy kommt das "wget -O - https://www.liveconfig.com/liveconfig.key | apt-key add -" mit in die Source.list oder wird über den Terminal aufgerufen?
<spacer> ach doch, ist in lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<spacer> ich hab mal die ldap.conf entfernt
<spacer> glaub nicht, dass es was bringt, aber einen versuch ists wert
<spacer> bis gleich
<David1977> servus zusammen...vielleicht kann hier schnell jemand was dazu sagen
<David1977> habe hier einen alten rechner vom schwiegervater: fujitsu amilo Xi258
<David1977> kann ich da ein ubuntu drauf schieben?
<k1l_> was sind die specs?
<David1977> grafik ist eine nvidia 8600m
<David1977> core2duo processor
<David1977> ziemlich alte kiste, auf der noch vista läuft gerade
<David1977> 2gb ram
<k1l_> jo, ubuntu mit unity sollte da noch laufen.
<David1977> ok..wie ist es mit kubuntu?
<k1l_> wenn das in der benutzung stottern sollte kannste ja mal das xubuntu paket installieren und gucken ob das besser gefällt/läuft
<David1977> ok, werde ich machen
<David1977> danke dir
<k1l_> zum thema kde und stabilität und ressourcen fressen halt ich mich mal zurück :)
<David1977> ;)
<David1977> kenne mich halt mit der oberfläche unter kubuntu am besten aus, da ich es  selbst nutze
<David1977> aber gut....solange das os rund läuft kann man ja testen
<David1977> k1l_: danke dir nochmal....
<David1977> cu
<k1l_> hf
<spacer_> +
<spacer_> ok, ich glaub, mein problem hat garnichts mit pam zu tun
<spacer_> Xorg meckert auch über fehlende configs
<eTeddy> Matze202: übers Terminal
<eTeddy> spacer_: in der Zeit hättest Du schon nen neues System installiert
<eTeddy> mach doch mal nen chroot auf Dein System von der live-cd aus, und sichere die liste der installierten pakete
<eTeddy> spacer_: dpkg --get-selections > installed.txt und wenn Du das neue System installiert hast ein dpkg --set-selections < installed.txt
<spacer_> hm
<spacer_> thx
<spacer_> ich versuch noch eine sache, wenn das nicht geht, isntallier ich wirklich neu
<spacer_> pohje
<spacer_> kopf_>tisch
<spacer_> ich hab gerade dei ganze zeit in der pam config vom livesystem rumgehühnert
<spacer> beim defekten system fehlt pam.d ...
<Matze202> eTeddy: thx, aber da wird aufgebaut, bekomme auch den Code 200 angezeigt, sowie "Länge: 2146 (2,1K) [application/octet-stream]" sowie "In »»STDOUT«« speichern." danach kommt nur 0% etc und "Kann nicht nach »»-«« schreiben (Erfolg)."
<Matze202> eTeddy: habe festgestellt das unter ubuntu statt "wget -O - https://www.liveconfig.com/liveconfig.key | apt-key add -" folgendes ausgeführt werden muss "wget -O - https://www.liveconfig.com/liveconfig.key | sudo apt-key add -" gibts noch ähnliche Fallstricke an denen ich mich aufhängen kann zwischen debian und ubuntu?
<Matze202>  php-5.6-opt : Hängt ab von: libicu48 ist aber nicht installierbar
<Matze202>                Hängt ab von: libt1-5 ist aber nicht installierbar
<Matze202> vorher war nur libicu52 aufgeführt, aber keine von denen bekomm ich mom installiert ;(
<Matze202> achso, seh gerade libicu52 verhindert das installieren von php-5.4-opt und die libicu48 sowie libt1-5 die php-5.6-opt
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-14
<Rochvellon> erm, wie konte man nochmal ohne Neustart die Gruppenzugehörigkeit einlesen und gleich aktivieren?
<k1l_> eins von adduser oder useradd macht das direkt. ich meine adduser
<Rochvellon> hm, mal schauen
<k1l_> ahnee, newgroup war es
<k1l_> *newgrp
<Rochvellon> jo, adduser erst beim nächsten Anmelden
<k1l_> dann jetzt newgrp
<Rochvellon> hm, nee, das haut so auch nicht hin
<Rochvellon> da kann ich nur für die Sitzung wechseln
<Rochvellon> hilft wohl alles nichts und muss dann wohl doch neustarten
<Rochvellon> trotzdem danke, k1l_
<David1977> wie update ich ein spezielles paket?
<David1977> das hier zum Beispiel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15052508/
<taunix> David1977 wenn das Paket von ubuntu ist würde ich einfach den updater fragen ob es was neues gibt
<David1977> ob es was neues gibt steht ja schon oben in dem Pastebin
<David1977> ein apt-cache policy 'paketname' bringt da ja schon die gewünschten Infos
<taunix> Ja David1977 ich sehe gerade, ist ein fremdpaket, somit bin ich und d die meisten hier raus
<Frickelpit> David1977: mit nem normalen upgrade wird das Paket aktualisiert, da du ein PPA hinzugefügt hast.
<David1977> Ja, das ist mir auch klar, danke ;)...ich wollte nur auf die Schnelle nur das eine aktualisieren
<David1977> und ja, es ist ein Fremdpaket, da Kodi in der beta nicht in den Paketquellen von Ubuntu enthalten ist...sowie es auch Kodi 15.2 nicht dorthin geschafft hat
<Frickelpit> doch, allerdings erst mit xenial
<David1977> ja...beantwortet aber immer noch nicht meine Frage;)
<Frickelpit> deine Frage ist beantwortet, führe ein apt-get upgrade durch und das Paket wird aktualisiert.
<David1977> Nein ist sie nicht.,..ich habe nicht gefragt wie ich alle Pakete upgrade sondern, wie ich ein einzelnes upgrade
<David1977> Wenn das nicht geht, dann ok
<David1977> aber das war explizit meine Frage
<David1977> Oder drücke ich mich unklar aus?...dann versuche ich sie anders zu stellen
<taunix> David1977 einzelne pakete upzudaten ist eher so ano 1990. was einem dann wieder den Spass (ironiesmili) brimgt Abhängigkeiten zu suchen
<Frickelpit> ansonsten kannst du mit nem install und der option --only-upgrade rumfummeln
<taunix> ... Das will man nicht
<David1977> ok, vielen dank ;)...da habe doch mal wieder was zu lesen ;)
<jokrebel> David1977: Wo ist das Problem, alle aktualisierbaren Pakets upzudaten?
<David1977> jokrebel: es ist kein Problem. Ich wollte nur auf die Schnelle das eine updaten, damit ich nicht alles machen muss. Das hätte ich dann später mit mehr Zeit gemacht. 
<bekks> David1977: Du hast bereits das aktuellste Pakete installiert, wie man an deinem PAste sieht.
<David1977> bekks: nein, wenn du die Zahlen nach dem git vergleichst, dann nicht
<David1977> es ist beides 17.0...aber das eine git ist: 20160126.0200-864fec6-0trusty
<David1977> und das andere: git20160214.0200-637ba39-0trusty
<David1977> da ist ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied ;)
<bekks> Dann installier doch das aktuellere Paket.
<David1977> *seufz*...das war meine Frage....wie ich das neuere Paket installiere ohne ein komplettes apt-get upgrade zu machen
<David1977> sozusagen ein apt-get upgrade kodi
<bekks> Warum genau willst du kein komplettes Update machen?
<David1977> oder was auch immer
<bekks> Und was genau kennst du an apt-get install nicht? :)
<David1977> weil ich es gerade eilig hatte
<stevieh> sollte das nicht mit apt-get install kodi gehen?
<David1977> ich weiß es nicht...deswegen frage ich ja
<David1977> :D
<David1977> wenn das so einfach geht, dann ok
<David1977> Dann ist alles geklärt
<David1977> an ein einfaches apt-get install kodi hatte ich nicht gedacht ;)
<jokrebel> David1977: Wie viele ausstehenden Updates hast Du denn, damit sich da eine Diskussion darber rentiert?
<jokrebel> *darüber
<bekks> Nicht genug. :)
<volker__> hi zusammen.
<volker__> Ich habe mir Libre Office 5.1 installiert direkt beim "Hersteller".Allerdings ist das voreingestellte Theme "schlicht grauenhaft"
<volker__> Ich habe die Unity Oberfläche drauf 14.04LTS
<volker__> jemand hier für Hilfe?
<Harmageddon> Hi! Ich habe unter Ubuntu 14.04 das Problem, dass ich eine bestimmte Audio-CD nicht lesen kann. Ich bekomme immer nur einen Fehlerscreen mit "gvfsd-cdda crashed with SIGSEGVin _IO_vfprintf_internal()". Unter Windows kann ich die CD lesen (wobei mir dort dann die falschen Albuminfos angezeigt werden, da das Album offiziell noch nicht released ist, aber das ist ein anderes Thema). Alle Bug Reports mit ähnlichen Fehlern, die ich gefunden
<Harmageddon>  habe, sind unbeantwortet. Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?
<stevieh> sonst gehen audio cds?
<Harmageddon> Jep. Es ist wirklich nur die eine.
<Harmageddon> Ist aber gekauft, also nichts dubios Selbstgebranntes. Abspielen an der Stereoanlage geht auch, von daher dürfte sie nicht beschädigt sein.
<stevieh> tja nun. 
<stevieh> Wenn du sie einmalig grabben willst: vielleicht den gvfsd scheiss irgendwie abschalten und mit was anderem (z.B. cdrdao oder k3b) auslesen.
<jokrebel> volker__: Was meinst Du mit "installiert direkt beim Hersteller"? 
<jokrebel> volker__: Man sollte als Anfänger tunlichst die von Ubuntu in den Quellen gelieferten versionen nutzen.
<oktay> das wird nur angezeigt "P6618% " wenn ich zsh einstelle, hab zsh so aktiviert chsh -s /usr/bin/zsh
<volker__> und wie finde ich heraus welcher Versionsstand in den Ubuntuquellen vorhanden ist?
<Frickelpit> volker__: packages.ubuntu.com z.b.
<volker__> ok,ich schau mal
<k1l> volker__: "apt-cache policy paketname"
<oktay> https://paste.xinu.at/yNUVd8/ habs jetzt
<volker__> ok,danke..
<volker__> ich habs übrigens hinbekommen mit den Partitionen und Zugriffsrechten...war viel zu lesen....grrrr
<volker__> was empfehlt ihr mir also? soll ich das LibreOffice 5.1 wieder deinstallieren?
<volker__> ich bräuchte einfach nur andere Symbole für das LibreOffice 5.1-das Design konnte ich ändern,allerdings finde ich nichts bezüglich den Symbolen
<volker__> gibt es einen LibreOffice xchat?
<mgolisch> #libreoffice?
<oktay> volker__ meinst channel?
<jokrebel> volker__: Ohne Not sollte man auf so viel wie möglich an Fremdquellenzeugs verzichten. Gibt es denn einen wichtigen Grund warum Du LibreOffice 5 brauchst?
<mgolisch>  /msg alis list suchbegriff
<volker__> nein-eigentlich nicht-will halt das neueste draufhaben
<jokrebel> "will" wei?
<jokrebel> weil
<k1l> volker__: du hast die wahl zwischen 1) nehmen was ubuntu dir schon kompatibel gemacht hat und 2) sachen von webseiten runterladen und sich selber drum kümmern müssen .
<k1l> das selber kümmern schliesst dann auch updates (vor allem die sicherheitsupdates) und bugfixes und support mit ein.
<volker__> ..ok..da hast Du allerdings Recht kll
<jokrebel> volker__: Wenn es Dir generell um "will das neueste Zeugs haben" geht, bist Du vielleicht bei einer LTS-Distribution nicht so gut aufgehoben und willst lieber was mit Rolling Release.
<volker__> dann deinstalliere ich mir das wieder mit dem Befehl...?
<mgolisch> gentoo/arch :)
<oktay> oder mal 2 monate noch warten und beim neuen release updaten
<volker__> in zwei Monaten kommt schon 16.04?
<k1l> volker__: also "ich will immer das aller neuste" ist dann eher ein fall für ein bleding edge rolling release linux. aber ehrlich gesagt wirst du das nicht handhaben können.
<Harmageddon> stevieh: Du bist super! Mit K3B hat es einwandfrei geklappt, hat sogar Album- und Songtitel erkannt. Vielen Dank!
<k1l> *bleeding edge
<volker__> ok verstehe kll- ich hab das jetzt alles halbwegs im Griff mit Ubuntu..hab gestern und heute viel gelesen bzgl. meinen Partitionen und Zugriffsrechten..hat super geklappt
<volker__> ..aber nach drei Tagen...weiß man halt auch nicht alles
<mgolisch> nein, man lernt niemals aus
<mgolisch> :)
<volker__> ok--frage zur gezielten Deinstallationen...wie entferne ich das LibreOffice 5.1 ohne die parallel installierte UbuntuLibreOffice zu entfernen?
<stevieh> Harmageddon: schön...
<k1l> volker__: tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen: aber du bist wieder ein computer anfänger wenn es an linux geht. das musst du dir klar machen. nur weil du jetzt partitionen mounten kannst bist du jetzt kein linux profi. bleib lieber erstmal bei den normalen sachen und nutze ubuntu. 
<k1l> volker__: eigene probleme kreieren, weil du dir neuere oder andere sachen wünscht, dass würde ich erstmal vertagen.
<k1l> volker__: wie hast du das libreoffice denn installiert?
<volker__> auf der LibreOffice Seite heruntergeladen,entpackt und übers terminal installiert
<volker__> ..wie in der Anleitung beschrieben
<volker__> sudo dpkg -i*.deb aus dem Verzeichniss heraus
<k1l> also das .deb file? 
<k1l> ok.
<k1l> mach mal bitte ein "dpkg -l libreoffice" und zeig es in einem pastebin
<volker__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15054168/
<volker__> ...war wohl nix...
<k1l> warte, mach mal ein "dpkg -l | grep libreoffice"
<volker__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15054203/
<volker__> ...schon besser*grrrr*
<k1l> volker__: sudo apt-get purge libreoffice5.1
<volker__> hey super--ich schreib mir das alles nebenbei auf...
<volker__> ...purge macht was genau?
<volker__> ok..grad gelesen bei wikiubuntu
<volker__> danke dir kll
<volker__> muß ich noch etwas zusätzlich tun?
<oktay> re
<volker__> was mir aufgefallen ist...im Anwendungsmanager steht LibreOffice5.1 noch drin 
<volker__> sowohl bei kürzlich verwendet als auch installiert...
<volker__> sozusagen noch im cache...wie kriege ich das weg?
<k1l> mach mal ein "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<k1l> und dann nochmal ein ""dpkg -l | grep libreoffice"
<volker__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15054282/
<volker__> ..da ist noch was drin
<k1l> unsauberes paket von libreoffice
<k1l> sudo apt-get purge libreoffice5.1*
<volker__> aha--debian-menus...
<oktay> sollte man so libreoffice5.1* deinstallieren
<oktay> also mit sternchen
<volker__> ok...super...jetzt funzt es
<volker__> waren noch 713mb drauf...wahnsinn
<volker__> ..wieder was dazugelernt..auch was installation/deinstallation betrifft
<volker__> ..so langsam wirds was...man lernt jeden Tag dazu
<volker__> Ihr müsst mich halt ein bißchen "warmschießen"-den Rest und Details muß ich mich einlesen.
<volker__> aber...ich bin Top-Zufrieden-auch weil mir hier eigentlich immer geholfen wird.
<volker__> ..wenn die neue Version 16.04LTS kommt-update unkompliziert möglich?
<k1l> ja, aber erst wenn die 16.04.1 veröffentlicht ist.
<volker__> ok, in zwei Monaten ca. oder?
<k1l> nein. ende april kommt 16.04 raus. steht ja auch im namen
<David1977> jokrebel: Es war von mir keine Diskussion. Ich habe eine ziemlich klare Frage ("a") gestellt und "b" als Antwort bekommen. Hätte man mir gesagt, dass ich einfach ein apt-get install 'paketname' machen kann, wäre das Thema innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden gegessen gewesen. Aber es wurde in dem Fall ein wenig drum herum geredet. Meine Frage war eigentlich ganz eindeutig und auch mit einem Beispiel belegt
<David1977> aber grundlegend ist das ja jetzt geklärt und ich bin wieder ein wenig schlauer, da bekks mich auf den richtigen Weg gewiesen hat ;)
<David1977> manchmal sehe ich halt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht ;)
<volker__> ...nicht so einfach am Anfang David1977--mir gehts auch nicht anders
<volker__> ..das dauert...bei mir ist es über zwanzig Jahre her mit "Unix"-steh wieder ganz am Anfang
<digitaloktay> war bei keinem so 
<David1977> volker__: das stimmt...wir müssen das aber jetzt auch nicht ausweiten, wenn du die Einstiegsfrage nicht mitbekommen hast ;)
<volker__> ..ok..smalltalk aout
<David1977> smalltalk -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;)
<volker__> thx
<volker__> habt ihr noch einen Tipp für mich bzgl. Linux im Internet? Rheinwerk hab ich schon als Tipp bekommen.
<Frickelpit> ubuntuusers.de, speziell das wiki
<k1l> wie schon oft gesagt: wiki.ubuntuusers.de   fang dort bei den einsteiger seiten an. und wenn du ein problem/frage zu $programm hast, dann guckst du eben auf die wiki seite dort von $programm
<Guest11732> Guten Tag, wollte mal fragen, ob mir einer bei den Ubuntu repository's helfen könnte.
<k1l> schiess los
<Guest11732> Ich hab mit den Sublime Text 3 (Beta) über die repository's installiert, wen ich den Editor aber starte, kommt die Meldung das ich ein neues Update machen kann, das ich aber manuell über die Hersteller Hompage laden muss, aber wieso, wierd Sublime nicht selber aktuallisiert, ich habs doch über die repository's installiert und nicht manuell, oder verstehe ich da was falsch
<k1l> streich mal "ubuntu repos". das ding ist nicht in den ubuntu repos
<k1l> du meinst wohl eher du hast ein PPA genutzt? das sind keine ubuntu repos. das sind drittanbieter repos. das kann jede firma oder hans wurst anlegen.
<Matze202> Hi ;) Ich möchte gern mein gestriges Thema zum Apache mit PHP5 auf dem gesamten Host und PHP7 auf dem Virtual Host nochmal aufnehmen.
<Guest11732> ok, aber wieso aktualisiert er sich nicht über die PPA selber, ich hab die doch hinzugefügt, oder geht das nicht, da verstehe ich was nicht
<Matze202> irgendwie bekomm ich die php-5.6-opt nicht installiert
<Matze202> da wird immer die libicu52 verlangt, welche ich ebenfalls nicht installieren kann
<k1l> Guest11732: das ding an PPA ist jetzt, dass die firma oder der hans wurst da das neue update bauen (lassen) muss. wenn er das nicht macht bekommst du auch kein update.
<k1l> Guest11732: ich würde mich eher darauf fokussieren, ob du die neuste version dringend benötigst oder ob es auch die "normale" tut.
<Guest11732> klar, ich brauch nicht die neueste version, die ältere tuts auch. Hab ich es also richtig verstanden, das ich das Programm schon richtig installiert habe, und das bloß die Firma das neue Update nicht über die PPA freigibt, sondern momentan nur über manuelle installation
<k1l> Guest11732: teilweise richtig.
<k1l> Guest11732: ich seh da nicht die firma das PPA betreiben, sondern jemanden ganz anderen. wirst sicher das webupd8 PPA genommen haben. das ist eine webseite die das betreibt.
<Matze202> oder kennt jemand von euch einen deutschen Apache-Chanel?
<k1l> Guest11732: das ist so als wenn du dir dein orginal VW ersatzteil bei einer chinesischen webseite bestellst. und dich jetzt fragst warum es nicht die neuste version ist.
<Guest11732> ok, jetzt raff ich es ein bisschen. Sprich man muss jetzt warten, bis die chenesische Seite neue Teile zu verfügung hat. Gibt es den nicht originale PPA's von den Herstellern? Ich verstehe das mit den PPA's noch nicht ganz, wie das da mit den Updates läuft
<k1l> die updates bei den PPAs liegen ganz in der gunst des betreuers des PPAs. wenn der bock hat macht er ein update, wenn nicht dann nicht. wenn er böse ist tauscht er das paket gegen einen virus aus. kann er alles machen.
<k1l> einige hersteller arbeiten mit ubuntu und debian zusammen und sorgen dafür, dass das program in die ubuntu repos kommt.  anderen ist das egal und die sagen: wir bieten downloads auf unserer webseite. wiederum andere bieten PPAs oder andere repos an.
<Guest11732> ok, hab alles verstanden. Das heißt, das Sublime Text offiziell nur manuelle Downloads anbieten von dem Tool
<k1l> ja.
<k1l> das PPA ist ein service von jemand anderem.
<Guest11732> ok, alles klar, hab alles verstanden. Ich hab noch gehofft, das vielleicht der Hersteller originale PPA's anbietet, aber die scheinen nur manuelle downloads anzubieten
<Guest11732> Alles klar, vielen Dank dir k1l
<ppq> wenn es auto-updates gibt, ist das doch voll ok so.
<Guest11732> Eine kleine frage hab ich dan noch, ich hab vor ca. 1 Jahr Skype über eine repository installiert, und die Version ist immer die gleiche gewesen schon seit einem Jahr immer die 4.3 sprich da wird auch keine neue Version von Skype in die repository hinzugefügt. Aber wo könnte man jetzt schauen, ob Skype eine manuelle aber neuere Version anbietet?
<k1l> Guest11732: microsoft bringt keine updates mehr für skype für linux raus.
<Guest11732> ok, sprich 4.3.0.37 ist die letzte Version
<Guest11732> Weißt du vielleicht auch, ob Microsoft die Version am laufen halten wird, ich meine nicht so wie bei Windows, das man immer die neuere Version haben muss, damit man sich überhaupt anmelden kann, was wirklich unverständlich ist
<k1l> ja, mehr wirds bei skype nicht mehr werden. siehe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype
<David1977> volker__: was ich auch noch ganz interessant finde ist: http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/shell_programmierung/
<David1977> es ist alt und vieles ist definitiv heute anders als damals, aber als Einstieg fand ich es toll
<k1l> naja, das erste was microsoft nach dem kauf von skype gemacht hat war zu sagen, dass die linux versionen nicht mehr im fokus sind.
<k1l> du weißt ja welches OS microsoft selber herstellt :)
<Guest11732> ok, alles klar. Aber das bei Windows verstehe ich einfach nicht, früher wo ich noch Win7 hatte, musste ich immer die neueste Version von Skype haben, damit ich mich anmelden konnte. Ich wollte aber die älteren Version haben da die weniger Werbung und besseres Design hatten, aber wen man die ältere Version installiert hat, konnto man sich nicht anmelden, bis man nicht geupdatet hat, kann mir das einer man erklähren, wieso das
<jokrebel> David1977: Mag ja alles gut und schön sein. Der längere Verzicht auf Updates aus Zeitgründen (da muss schon viel noch nicht upgedatet sein um da überhaupt drüber aufzuregen) und es mit einzelnen, erneuten Installs zu umgehen, scheint mir kein schlüssiger Plan!
<David1977> jokrebel: du verstehst das gerade falsch ;)...lass es mich kurz erklären...
<David1977> Ich hatte hier ein Problem mit Kodi. mit apt-cache policy kodi gechecked welche Version installiert ist, und ob es was neues gibt...
<David1977> gesehen, dass es was neues gibt und wollte tatsächlich nur schnell schauen, ob es durch das Update vielleicht behoben wird
<David1977> Ich wollte nur nicht alles updaten (das hätte ich dannn heute Nachmittag gemacht)
<David1977> das war der einzige Grund weswegen ich gefragt hatte, wie ich ein einzelnes Programm/Paket updaten kannn
<jokrebel> David1977: Es bleibt aber dabei, dass es _keine_gute_ Idee ist, sein Updates nicht _alle_ zeitnah einzuspielen. 
<jokrebel> David1977: Das ist alles worum es _mir_ ging
<David1977> natürlich nicht...wie ich ja oben schon sagte, hätte ich die anderen Updates heute nachmittag gemacht ;). Und ja...natürlich macht das keinen Sinn updates rauszuzögern...gerade wenn es um das System geht
<Guest11732> k1l, ich danke dir für die erklährung der PPA's
<k1l> Guest11732: ja das kann ja microsoft bei ihren servern einstellen welche versionen sie auf welchem OS erlauben. natürlich wollen sie das du die neuste nutzt mit der werbung. aber bei linux wollen sie kein geld mehr für entwickler bezahlen und erlauben deswegen die alte.
<Guest11732> ok, das ist verständlich. Kann man auch sicher sagen, das die aktuelle Skype Version bei Linux nicht abgestellt wird nach einer bestimmten zeit?
<k1l> das musst du microsoft fragen. das ist ja nicht open source sondern rein von denen abhängig
<jokrebel> Woher sollte man das bei etwas "geschlossenem" sagen können?
<Guest11732> Alles klar, habs verstanden, vielen dank Euch für die hilfe
<Matze202> Ich nochmal, hat jemand inzwischen ne Idee woran es liegen kann warum ich php-7.0-opt oder andere php-*-opt nicht installieren kann? Da wird immer sowas wie "libicu48" und "libt1-5" verlangt, aber diese bekam ich bisher noch nicht installiert :(
<Matze202> hat jemand eine Idee, was ich installieren muss, dass folgendes "configure: error: webp/decode.h not found." beim ./configure von php 7.0.3 nicht mehr kommt?
<_moep_> dir fehlt das: https://android.googlesource.com/platform/external/webp/+/jb-dev/include/webp/decode.h <- jb-dev?
<jokrebel> Matze202: Ich denke, dass vollständige Ausgaben von "input und output des terminals" no-ge-pastet sinnvoll wären
<Matze202> _moep_: thx, aber wie installier ich, wenn ich das nicht auf android installiere?
<Matze202> jokrebel: ok, ich schau mal gleich noch was zu verlinken wo mehr vom terminal zu erkennen ist
<_moep_> Matze202: installier dir mal apt-file
<_moep_> und suche damit, in welchem paket es liegt
<Matze202> jokrebel: http://paste.debian.net/386795/
<bekks> Matze202: Schieb die komplette Ausgabe samt des kompletten BEfehls in einen Pastebin bitte. Mit Angaben wie "sowas wie" kann niemand etwas anfangen.
<Matze202> _moep_: ich suche schon fast 2 Stunden nach einer installationsmöglichkeit
<bekks> Und warum kompilierst du den Kram selbst, wenn du gerade von Fehlern bei der Installation redest?
<Matze202> bekks: http://paste.debian.net/386795/ <-- hier hatte ich es doch mit komplettem befehl
<k1l> hintergrund, er will es für sein manuell installiertes php7 kompilieren, weil er php5 und php7 nutzen will.iirc
<bekks> Matze202: Da kompilierst du. Das war nicht Teil deines ursprünglichen Problems.
<bekks> Ohjre, zwei PHP Versionen parallel?
<Matze202> bekks: ich habe nach langer suche unter https://mdxdave.de/technik/linux/php-7 endlich eine Anleitung gefunden wie ich php5 und 7 zusammen laufen lassen kann, so hoffte ich und da wird es ja kompeliert
<Matze202> k1l: jupp genau thx ;)
<bekks> Matze202: Zeig mir bitte mal die Ausgabe von uname -a und cat /etc/release
<k1l> installier dir mal libwebp-dev
<Matze202> bekks: uname -a -->> Linux Lappi52 4.2.0-27-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 22 04:49:08 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Matze202> uname -acat /etc/release -->> cat: /etc/release: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Matze202> k1l: thx ich schau mal
<bekks> Dann ist das auch kein Ubuntu, oder? :)
<Matze202> bekks: doch ubuntu 15.10
<bekks> AH, habs mit /etc/issue verwechselt.
<bekks> Ja, wie k1l schon sagte ist dann libwebp-dev das Paket zur Lösung.
<Matze202> bekks: Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<Matze202> bekks: jupp mach ich ja sofort, wollte nur deine Fragen noch beantworten
<Matze202> also das eine ist behoben und jetzt tauchen dafür noch andere auf, die versuch ich erstmal wieder selbst raus zu finden, aber danke euch für die hilfe
<Matze202> jetzt hänge ich an xpm.h --> http://paste.debian.net/386823/ :(
<bekks> packages.ubuntu.com - und gucken aus welchem PAket die Datei kommt.
<Matze202> bekks: thx ich schau mal ;)
<Matze202> bekks: super danke wieder was dazu gelernt, jetzt weiß ich wo ich die Pakete suchen kann ;)
<Matze202> wie lange kann ein make bei einer php-version dauern?
<k1l> "bis es fertig ist"
<_moep_> :D
<_moep_> Matze202: ziemlich lange, sind ja viele files dabei die gelinkt werden
<Matze202> naja dachte so an ne einschätzung ob vielleicht 1 Stunde oder eher 1 Tag ;:D
<jokrebel> maximal ne Woche ;-)
<Fuchs> Matze202: abhaengig von so vielen Faktoren, dass unmoeglich zu beantworten
<Matze202> Fuchs: jo schon klar, da lass ich mich mal überraschen ;) RAM mit 16GB hat er genug, falls er viele sachen auslagert dabei ;)
<Fuchs> CPU ist wichtig. 
<Matze202> naja meinte nicht auslagert ;)
<Fuchs> Rest ist irrelevant, es sei denn, das sei wirklich zu wenig RAM. Aber fuer so etwas wie PHP reicht das mehr als genug
<Matze202> Fuchs: ufff CPU is nur ein dual mit 3,2Ghz
<Fuchs> reicht
<Matze202> ohhh schon fertig ;)
<Matze202> hier noch das Ergebnis vom "make test" --> http://paste.debian.net/386979/ da sind noch paar sachen die scheinbar nicht in ordnung sind, aber es ist meine erste kompelierung, daher weiß ich jetzt nicht weiter
<bekks> Eigentlich steht da alles was man tun muss. 
<Matze202> bekks: sorry mein english ist nicht so besonders gut, daher wollte ich gern von euch noch drüber geschaut haben in der hoffnung das mir tips gegeben werden ob ich da etwas noch abarbeiten muss oder ob es schon verwendet werden kann ohne später unschöne überraschungen zu erhalten
<eTeddy> Matze202:  bzgl. des apt-key add, da hat weniger was mit dem unterschied zwischen ubuntu und debian zu tun, als mit Deinen Rechten. Wenn Du root bist geht ersteres und wenn nicht bracuhst eben sudo
<Matze202> eTeddy: thx, aber sonst ist zwischen ubuntu und debian nichts zu beachten?
<eTeddy> Matze202: ubuntu hat die Paketverwaltung von debian sowie einen sehr ähnliches Aufbau der Konfigurationen - also ich sehe da keine großen Unterschiede
<eTeddy> Matze202: als Server würde ich jedoch nie Ubuntu nehmen, sondern eher Debian - aber als Desktop find ich Ubuntu gut
<Matze202> eTeddy: ok thx, jetzt wurstel ich mich durch die Warnungen und Fehler vom make
<Matze202> eTeddy: Das Ubuntu ist erstmal mein home-Rechner einen Server werde ich vielleicht irgendwann mir mal zulegen, aber das wird noch bissel dauern
<Matze202> eTeddy: das sind jetzt erstmal meine Anfänge effektiv mit Linux umzugehen
<Matze202> eTeddy: ich bin schonmal sehr froh, das einige erklärungen auf deutsch möglich sind, aber leider stoße ich noch sehr oft mit meinem ungelernten englisch an meine grenzen
<jokrebel> Matze202: Ohne Dir Mut nehmen zu wollen - das wird Dir noch lange so gehn
<Matze202> jokrebel: ich weiß ;) leider
<Matze202> ich nochmal, jetzt hab ich den virtual-host aus dem /var/www in den /var/www2 verschoben und darin ebenfalls den cgi-bin angelegt nun bringt er mir aber ständig ein Forbidden, im error_log steht "[access_compat:error] [pid 13075] [client ::1:48912] AH01797: client denied by server configuration: /var/www2/php70/" weshalb ich dem vhost nun "Require all granted" verpasste aber es kommt immer noch der Error im log und das Forbidden :(
<Matze202> hat dazu noch jemand ne Idee?
<BlackMage> Matze202: in der Config den Path auch geändert?
<BlackMage> und hat www2 auch dieselben Rechte wie www?
<Matze202> BlackMage: also in conf im /etc/apache2/sites-available für den vhost hab ich die geändert
<Matze202> BlackMage: mit die meinte ich die Pfade
<k1l> Matze202: ls -al /var/www2
<Matze202> http://paste.debian.net/387356/
<k1l> ist das ein ubuntu?
<Matze202> k1l: jupp 15.10 und sorry hatte vorhin leider paar zeilen zu wenig vom error_log gepastet 
<Matze202> k1l: http://paste.debian.net/387357/
<k1l> sicher, dass das alles nicht eher www-data gehören muss? denn das ist der user unter dem bei ubuntu der webserver läuft
<Matze202> keine ahnung, ich hoffte dies so trennen zu können wegen dem cgi-bin der auf der unterordnerebene des www sein muss um den vhost vom host zu trennen
<Matze202> k1l: oder wie meintest du das mit dem www-data?
<k1l> Matze202: www-data ist der user unter dem der webserver läuft. also nicht root, oder matze. deswegen gehört der kram in /var/www normalerweise dem www-data
<Matze202> also der host funktioniert mit meinem benutzernamen problemlos
<Matze202> nur der vhost will nicht so klappen
<Matze202> k1l: bevor ich den aber verschoben hatte also ohne der cgi-bin-trennung klappte es
<Matze202> k1l: aber da hatte ich das php7 und die cgi-bin noch nicht drin gehabt
<k1l> keine ahnung
<Matze202> k1l: np, vielleicht fällt ja jemand anderem noch was ein, aber danke trotzdem
<Matze202> naja ich mach erstmal schluss für heute und wünsche euch ne gute nacht ;)
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-06
<LupusE> g'morgen
<ShiroNeko> Hi, gibt es eine möglichkeit rauszufinden warum eine platte aus dem standby geholt wird und nicht zurück geht in den standby? laut lsof jedenfalls greift zu keiner zeit etwas auf /dev/sdb1 zu
<ShiroNeko> auch hd-idle schickt die disk nicht in den standby ... in der config dazu ist die hdd mit /dev/disk/by-id/ata-WDC_WD1002FBYS-02A6B0_WD-WMATV6499700 eingetragen ... im log steht auch wann die disk geweckt wurde aber halt nicht von was
<leszek> ShiroNeko: ist schon seltsam, wenn lsof nichts sagt. Hast du evtl. mal iotop probiert und geschaut ob da irgendwas kernel nahes die platte aufweckt (swap, raid oder sonstwas)
<ShiroNeko> leszek: ja, aber auch da ist nichts ... swap hat eine eigene partion auf der SSD (sda), raid exisitiert zwar, aber an einem 3ware controller (sdc), der seine unit auch korrekt schlafen schickt ... hdparm -C /dev/sdb funktioniert auch, bis irgendwas die platte weckt
<leszek> du hast Ubuntu laufen oder Kubuntu oder ein anderes *buntu ?
<LupusE> welches filesystem? gibt es da healthchecks?
<ShiroNeko> Ubuntu 16.04.1 Server, ohne GUI ... Filesystem ist überall ext4
<leszek> ShiroNeko: wenn es ein server ist und du die möglichkeit hast und im idealfall laufen da ja nicht allzuviel dienste, versuche doch einfach mal einen dienst nach dem anderen abzuschalten und zu schauen ob es an einem der Dienste liegt
<leszek> ansonsten wüsste ich nicht wie man da anders checken könnte woran es liegt 
<sdx23> fanotify hilft - jedenfalls wenn es nicht aus dem Kernelspace kommt.
<leszek> hier jemand der sich schon etwas näher mit snaps auseinandergesetzt hat ? Woher bezieht es seine Schriftarteneinstellungen ? Irgendwie schnappt es sich hier irgendeine komische LCD artige Schriftart für alle snaps und ich weiß nicht so recht wie ich das konfigurieren kann
<doev> hi
<doev> Von Client A kann ich ohne Probleme rsync/scp mit doev@<ip> benutzen, wenn ich es von Client B versuche, geht es nicht. Er sagt dann immer /abc/dir is not a regular file. Der Befehl ist aber der gleiche und ich habe auch vom anderen Rechner Zugriff per ssh auf den Server.
<doev> Ich sehe das Problem nicht, woran könnte es denn noch liegen, bzw. was könnte ich testen?
<doev> ok, "not a regular file" war ein Fehler, weil der Parameter -s fehlte.
<doev> rsync macht gar nichts und scp gibt mir: 0%    0     0.0KB/s - stalled -
<Frickelpit> doev: zeig mal beide Befehle in einem paste
<LupusE> ich wuerde als erstes die firewall testen, dann auf dme server die ssh/rsync log, dann auf dem client die ssh/rsync log.
<doev> Frickelpit: ich habe was gefunden. Warum auch immer, ich muss die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit limitieren.
<doev> kann es sein, dass die Firewall ein Limit setzt?
<Frickelpit> möglich
<doev> scp -l 1234 geht nämlich.
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich versuche gerade für 16.04 ein startscript zu schreiben und habe da eine Abhängigkeit an "drbd" (Requires=network.target drbd.service). Problem an der Sache ist aber, dass er mir bei einem "systemd-analyze verify ..." ein "Unit drbd.service not found." zurückgibt
<yogg> ein "systemctl status drbd.service" funktioniert aber und gibt mir zurück das der service läuft
<yogg> hat wer ne idee weshaln systemd der meinung sein könnte das es keinen "drbd.service" gibt?
<Frickelpit> gibt es ein .socket?
<Frickelpit> yogg: und was sagt ein systemctl cat drbd.service
<k1l> drbd-utils installiert?
<yogg> bin gerade über "systemctl list-units" gestolpert dort wird der service auch gelistet "drbd.service                                      loaded active exited    LSB: Control drbd resources" Ansonsten finde ich nur ein "sys-devices-virtual-block-drbd0.device" ein ".socket" habe ich nicht gefunden das andere teste ich gleich
<k1l> das ist wohl " RAID 1 over TCP/IP for Linux "
<yogg> drbd-utils sind installiert die ausgabe von "systemctl cat drbd.service" ist hier http://pastebin.com/XUKxEsSD
<le_bot> Title: systemctl cat drbd.service # /run/systemd/generator.late/drbd.service # Automa - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Frickelpit> /run/systemd/generator.late/drbd.service
<Frickelpit> da findet er es
<Frickelpit> yogg: wenn es ein Systemdienst sein soll, erstelle es in /etc/systemd/system
<yogg> ja mein "drbd-mount.service" liegt unter "/etc/systemd/system"
<yogg> liefert "systemd-analyze verify /etc/systemd/system/drbd-mount.service" eventuell blödsinn zurück? Nachdem was ich jetzt alles getestet habe muss es den "drbd.service" ja eigentlich geben.
<yogg> mal sehen was ein reboot sagt
<yogg> ok starten tut er mein script, derzeit geht es aber schief. Kann jetzt noch ein fehler im script sein oder es wird das "Requires=" ignoriert. Aber das bekomme ich noch raus
<yogg> ach was solls "while [ ! -b "$drbd_disk" ]...". Quick and dirty funktioniert besser
<yogg> habs gefunden ich brauche nicht "Requires=drbd.service" sondern "After=drbd.service" dann habe ich zumindest einigermaßen das was ich haben will.
<MultiStorm> Hallo
<MultiStorm> ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich hier richtig bin
<MultiStorm> ich habe einen apache server in dem liegt ein Ordner xyz
<MultiStorm> wenn ich nun localhost/xyz/index.php eingebe funktioniert alles super, kann ich das aber auch so einrichten das er das aucg findet wenn ich nur localhost/indrx.php eingebe?
<k1l_> documentroot ist das stichwort
<MultiStorm> ja okay das würde natürlich klappen, aber ich möchte ja ggf. später noch weitere Projekte im Apache laufen lassen .. kann man da nixht sowas wie ne umleitung einrichten oder ist das das was du meinst?
<k1l_> dann legst du das documentroot eben in den anderen ordner
<deem> oder du legst dir virtualhosts an
<deem> dann musst du u.U aber in der /etc/hosts fummeln
<MultiStorm> deem: ja das hört sich richtiger an :-)
<MultiStorm> ich schau mir mal beides erstmal an und entscheide dann
<MultiStorm> Danke
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-07
<LupusE> g'morgen
<karlivoxi> hallo, in welchee Datei sind die Einstellungen für den lightlocker bei lubuntu gespeichert?
<karlivoxi> hi
<karlivoxi> keiner eine Ahnung?
<k1l_> lightlocker?
<karlivoxi> ja
<k1l_> ach so screensaver geraffel :)
<k1l_> ist das nicht in den system settigns?
<jimsio> muss etwas im script ausführen. beispiel: /bin/sh -c 'echo '$x  mit x='--bla --bli --blub' - ausgegeben wird aber nur "--bla"
<jimsio> wie muss ich das mit der variablen machen?
<leszek> jimsio: variable als string versucht x="--bla --bli --blub" ?
<leszek> karlivoxi: es gibt für den light-locker ein settings paket light-locker-settings. Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob es vorinstalliert daherkommt bei lubuntu. Einfach mal nachinstallieren und dann schauen es kommt mit nem .desktop file, sollte also im menü erscheinen
<karlivoxi> nicht das menu, ich meine wie heißt die Datei genau?
<jimsio> leszek: genau
<jimsio> so hab ichs versucht
<jimsio> irgendwer eine idee?
<karlivoxi> wenn ich zwei dateien vergleichen will  mit diff? diff DAT1 DAT2?
<leszek> karlivoxi: yep. Wobei ich die < > zeichen da nicht so mag und lieber diff -u foo bar mache
<leszek> dann gibts + und - anstatt
<karlivoxi> was ist dann + und - ? 
<karlivoxi> bzw. woran erkenne ich was genau nicht identischist?
<deem> karlivoxi: + ist zu viel und - zu wenig
<deem> wenn du es gerne visueller haben willst, empfehle ich vimdiff. da kannste auch direkt drin bearbeiten
<deem> oder meld, wenn es grafisch sein soll
<karlivoxi> aha ok danke
<frank__> hi
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-08
<LupusE> g'morgen
<seppi2204_> Hi zusammen, kann jemand mir helfen meinen DVB-C Stick [Elgato Eyetv Hybrid] (funktioniert in Windows) in Xubuntu 16.04.1 zum laufen zu bekommen. Ich verstehe nicht wo noch der Fehler liegen kann. [http://paste.ubuntu.com/23953348/, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23953353/, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23953354/]
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> der ist doch seit kernel 4.1 supported?
<seppi2204_> ja genau. Deswegen sollte das doch eigentlich (nach installation der Firmware) auch out-of-the box gehen?!
<k1l_> neugestartet seit der firmware installation?
<seppi2204_> jap. Mehrmals ;)
<seppi2204_> irgendeine idee wie ich das noch weiter debuggen kann? Ich sollte nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass es sich um eine VM in einem Proxmox Host handelt, der die Karte durchreicht. Ich habe aber das Durchreichen aber extra mit einer Windows-VM getestet und in dieser ging das auch einwandfrei (tunen, channelscan etc.).
<k1l_> em2884 #0: DVB extension successfully initialized
<k1l_> vom dmesg
<k1l_> geht jetzt w_scan nicht?
<k1l_> oder wie der dvb utils scan heisst?
<seppi2204_> w_scan lieferte keinen einzigen Kanal. Tvheadend hat ebenfalls nichts gefunden.
<seppi2204_> habe es mit "w_scan -fc -c DE -X" versucht.
<seppi2204_> w_scan ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23953423/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<seppi2204_> Ich stehe damit echt im Regen. Für mich sieht die Systemerkennung einwandfrei aus, aber ich habe keine Ahnung warum es schlussendlich nicht funktionieren will...
<k1l_> geht es denn ohne die VM in linux?
<seppi2204_> Habs ehrlich gesagt noch nicht getestet. Da läuft aber auch das neueste Debian mit neuerem Kernel.
<k1l_> ja ich würde jetzt mal gucken ob es mit dem setup ohne proxmox läuft. dann wüsste schon mal, dass es da irgendwo zu problemen kommt.
<k1l_> kannst auch mal mit "lsmod"  gucken ob der auch die module em28xx und tda18271 lädt
<seppi2204_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23953519/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<seppi2204_> das tut er
<seppi2204_> @k1l_: Also ich habe das ganze jetzt auch noch auf dem Host laufen lassen. Erkennung scheint zu funktionieren http://paste.debian.net/913340/. W_Scan liefert dennoch nichts. Das liegt also an den LinuxTreibern?
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<k1l_> hmm, ok. immerhin schon mal einen schritt weiter. wohin wissen wir zwar nicht, aber gut :)
<k1l_> ist der w_scan befehl falsch?
<seppi2204_> gemäß https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/w_scan/: Habe ich diesen hier genommen "w_scan -fc -c DE -X" > DVB-C Kanalliste für Totem / XINE / Me TV / gXine / VLC / MPlayer
<seppi2204_> -fc für Cable und -c für Deutschland ... sollte ja passen.
<ShiroNeko> hallo, ich hatte via crontab -e jobs in die crontab von root eingetragen. vermisse aber die mails nach der ausführung, generell scheinen die cronjobs nicht ausgeführt zu werden. 
<ShiroNeko> wie kann ich nun checken ob die jobs gelaufen sind?
<jokrebel> so mal ohne größere Ahnung: schauen, ob das, was Du passieren lassen wolltest nach §Zeit passiert ist?
<ppq> ShiroNeko, leite einfach die ausgaben deiner befehle in der crontab in ein log, mit timestamp per "date" oder so.
<jokrebel> dann weis man aber auch nur, ob der Jobstart geht; nicht ob die Ausführung auch klappte. Oder?
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel: wenn ich erstmal wüsste ob die scripte überhaupt starten wäre das schon mal etwas, denn aktuell sieht es so aus als würde einfach garnichts passieren
<Frickelpit> ShiroNeko: dann starte das Script doch mal so
<Frickelpit> dann siehst du doch, ob es generell tut
<ShiroNeko> okay, laut syslog läuft das script. führe ich es als root händisch aus klappt es, via crontab nicht
<ShiroNeko> braucht es in dem script für die crontab eventuell die kompletten pfade für die commands die dort ausgeführt werden?
<Frickelpit> wie hast du es denn eingetragen?
<ShiroNeko> */15 *  * * *   /private/bin/rsyncjob.sh 2>&1 /dev/null
<ShiroNeko> in dem script steht: mount.cifs //10.1.1.5/myshare /mnt/myshare -o username=nouser,password=npoass,noserverino
<Frickelpit> und /private/bin/ist ein gültiger Pfad? unterhalb von /
<Frickelpit> ?
<ShiroNeko> su backup -c 'rsync -a /mnt/myshare /private/backup'
<ShiroNeko> ja, /private/bin/ ist bereits der pfad ab root
<Frickelpit> ab / oder ab /root?
<ShiroNeko> ab /
<Frickelpit> und waeum ein crontab für einen mount?
<ShiroNeko> script via sudo oder direkt als root ausgeführt klappt fehlerfrei
<ShiroNeko> weil ich den mount nicht permanent brauche, umount steht auch mit im script
<ShiroNeko> script hat auch noch ein ping vor dem mountversuch, nicht das er versucht das share zu mounten, der host aber offline ist
<Frickelpit> dann mounte ihn doch, wenn du ihn brauchst?
<ShiroNeko> genau das soll das script ja machen, halt nur mounten wenn wirlich gebraucht
<ShiroNeko> mounten, backup ziehen, unmount
<Frickelpit> dein script läuft alle 15 Minuten
<ShiroNeko> zum testen ja, später solls alle 24h laufen
<xpkill23> grüsse abend 
<bommel> wieso wird das bei mir gemountet? sind dogar daten drin. ich wollte doch die komplette ssd für linux verwenden: /dev/sr0 on /media/magni/SAMSUNG SSD type udf (ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,uhelper=udisks2)
<k1l> das ist ein dvd laufwerk?
<bommel> nee, ssd
<koegs> ShiroNeko: wenn du alles nach Dev null umleitest, wieso sollte da ne Ausgabe kommen?
<k1l> bommel: sicher?
<bommel> autorun.inf              Install Navigator.exe  Warranty Statement
<bommel> Data Migration Software  Magician Software
<bommel> das ist da drauf
<koegs> ShiroNeko: sorry, falsch gelesen, vergessen den Beitrag
<bommel> hab ja gar keine dvd eingelegt
<k1l> bommel: weil da SSD steht?
<k1l> bommel: das SSD ist vom namen des mountpoints, das ist also "samsung ssd"
<bommel> aahhhhrg
<bommel> ist doch ne cd drin
<bommel> ich habe mich von dem ssd täuschen lassen
<k1l>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<bommel> der name der cd wird zum namen des mountpoints, auich witzig
<maredebianum1> Hi, meine externe Disk macht nach dem unmount immer ein remount statt poweroff. Wie kann ich das korrigieren? Irgendwas mit udisksctl?
<dell> hallo
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-09
<Rhino2> hoi
<Rhino2> ich wollt mal fragen, obs irgendwo ne art dokumentation des ubuntu-maustreibers/der mauseinstellungen (nicht der einstellungen der oberfläche, sondern der einstellungen der zahlenwerte, wie man sie im terminal/config-files etc ändern kann) gibt
<Rhino2> um genauer zu sein: wie die bewegungen in dots, wie sie von der maus übermittelt werden, in bewegungen in pixeln auf dem bildschirm übersetzt werden
<Rhino2> würde das ding ganz gerne so einstellen, dass mit komplett deaktivierter beschleunigung eine 1-dot-bewegung exakt in eine 1-pixel-bewegung übersetzt wird
<Rhino2> und weiß als neuling nicht so ganz, das der dokumentation welcher sopftware ich da überhaupt genau suchen müsste^^ "xinput cursor movement calculation"?
<leszek> uff Rhino2 da müsstest du mal in den treiber vom xserver nachschauen für die maus
<LetoThe2nd> Rhino2: denke nicht dass das so ohne weiteres nachvollziehbar ist, weil da ne ziemliche anzahl an schichten damit zu tun hat.
<leszek> Rhino2: ja die suchanfrage klingt vernünftig
<Rhino2> ohje, dann muss ich wohl eine ganze reihe von multiplikatoren auf "1" setzen :D
<LetoThe2nd> Rhino2: worst case ist dass da schon im kernel rumgefummelt wird, weil da der erste treiber ist der was damit zu tun hat
<Rhino2> dann les ich mal ein bisschen über xserver, thx^
<LetoThe2nd> Rhino2: also wäre mein ansatz eher zu schauen was da wirklich als daten von der maus kommt, und dann zu versuchen den datenstrom nachzuvollziehen.
<LetoThe2nd> weil das ist wahrscheinlich das einzige auf das du dich wirklich verlassen kannst, die usb-spec für ein pointing device
<Rhino2> wie meinst du das, den datenstrom nachvollziehen?
<Rhino2> welche software nacheinander die daten umberechnet oder wie?
<LetoThe2nd> na schauen wo die daten reinkommen, was damit gemacht wird, an wen sie weiter gereicht werden.
<LetoThe2nd> ja, so in etwa.
<Rhino2> k
<leszek> LetoThe2nd: nicht so komplex. Der Kernel brauchts da weniger für das was er will. Da reicht erstmal der Xserver. Nur wenn dann auf wayland umgestellt wird, dann wüsste ich erstmal auch nicht weiter. Dann müsste man in den gefilden von lipinput suchen
<LetoThe2nd> leszek: den brauchts nicht zwingend, er ist aber der einzige punkt auf den ich mich verlassen kann wenn ich von ner hw-maus ausgehe.
<LetoThe2nd> x-forwarding schon ganz ausgenommen
<LetoThe2nd> wobei, im extremfall kann ich mich ja nicht mal auf usb beziehen.... hmm
<Rhino2> ist schon usb
<LetoThe2nd> ist auf jeden fall ne lustige denksportaufgabe :)
<Rhino2> k, da scheints ne datei namens xorg.conf und nen ordner namens xorg.conf.d zu geben mit zusatzeinstellungen, wo irgendwo evtl n eintrag mit "Driver "evdev"" ist, bei dem man das konfigurieren können soll
<Rhino2> bin mal rebooten zu linux^^
<Rhino2> hmmm, werden dateien in /usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d/ gleich behandelt, wie dateien in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.d/ ???
<Rhino2> weil hab vor ein paar tagen malmdas da probiert, um die mausbeschleunigung auszuschalten: http://askubuntu.com/questions/698961/disable-mouse-acceleration-in-ubuntu-15-10
<le_bot> Title: Disable mouse acceleration in Ubuntu 15.10 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Rhino2> und die sagen eben, ne datei im 1. pfad anlegen, während die xserver-doc sagt, im 2. anlegen
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d/   das erklärt das es usr/share/ ist
<le_bot> Title: xorg.conf.d › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> in /etc/X11 sollte kein corg.conf.d sein
<Rhino2> jo, ist keins
<Rhino2> bin da jetzt etwas verwirrt
<Rhino2> habe da eine /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-mouse.conf, in der steht das vom link oben, u.A. " https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d/"
<Rhino2> xinput list-props 11 spuckt dfann aber das hier aus: "Device Accel Profile (266): 0"
<Rhino2> sorry, zwischenablage funzt bei dem dp client schein bar nicht, in der /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-mouse.conf xsteht unter anderem: "Option "Acceleration Profile" "-1""
<Rhino2> wie passt das zusammen?
<Rhino2> dass obwohl in der .conf accel-profile=-1 steht, laut xinput accel-profile=0 ist?
<k1l> neu eingeloggt in die guui?
<Rhino2> paar mal rebooted zwischendurch
<k1l> ist es für das passende device?
<dreamon__> Habe Problem mit dem verbauten Wlan Chipsatz(Notebook). Schon viel probiert. Gebe nun auf. Frage kann ich den internen irgendwie deaktivieren, so das er diesen gar nicht mehr erkennt? 
<Rhino2> gute frage :D
<Rhino2> ich kopier mal die auszüge aus xinput, okay?
<Rhino2> oder ist das zu viel spam hier?
<Frickelpit> dreamon__: lässt sich meistens im bios abschalten
<Rhino2> also das hier wäre die gance .conf datei: 
<Rhino2> Section "InputClass"
<Rhino2>     Identifier "mouse"
<Rhino2>     MatchIsPointer "on"
<Rhino2>     Option "AccelerationProfile" "-1"
<Rhino2>     Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
<Rhino2> EndSection
<Rhino2> kp, wie das dann auf das jeweilige device gematched wird
<Rhino2> über die nummer im dateinamen?
<dreamon__> Frickelpit, Danke. War im Bios enabled
<Rhino2> da, xinput: https://nopaste.xyz/?c3078d212ae9e5d4#iS0N/y0LhBksYLPsi/WURvH2jAx9NRuUU/3a/3w+fZk=
<le_bot> Title: PrivateBin (at nopaste.xyz)
<Rhino2> k1l: ich hab die datei mal gelöscht zum testen: wenn sie weg ist, die maus VIEL schneller (obwohl dann immernoch accel-profile=0 ist)
<Rhino2> also keine ahnung, ob ich das von dem forum abgeschriebene da richtig oder falsch mache
<Rhino2> wie müsste die datei denn aussehen, damit sie die einstellung für das richtige gerät(=id=11) ändert?
<NTQ> Hat jemand eine Idee, wieso mir "date" den 2. Februar 11:30 Uhr liefert und "hwclock --show" den 9. Februar 16:00 Uhr?
<deem> weil deine bios uhr falsch eingestellt ist?
<k1l> weil die batterie vom mainboard leer ist?
<k1l> sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<NTQ> Moment. Ich hab den Fehler glaube ich. Ich hab vorhin in meinem Bashscript aus Versehen ein -s statt -d stehen gehabt. Damit hab ich das Datum gesetzt...
<NTQ> Bei mir läuft eigentlich schon der ntp-dienst. deswegen meckert ntpdate.
<NTQ> Aber google weiß das bestimmt
<NTQ> Jup, läuft alles wieder korrekt ;-)
<Moki> Hi, kennt sich wer mit Wine bzw. PlayOnLinux aus? Ich hab das Problem, dass, obwohl ich die entsprechenden Bibliotheken in winecfg hinzugefügt habe, diese von dem Programm das ich ausführen möchte trotzdem nicht gefunden werden können. Jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?
<sdx23> falsche Architektur, in falsche Prefix installiert, ...
<Moki> Wie kann ich das jeweils überprüfen?
<sdx23> kA. Ich wuerde versuchen es richtig zu machen :) Neues Wineprefix anlegen, die dlls dahin installieren, das programm dahin installieren.
<Moki> Prefix müsste richtig sein
<sdx23> Aber vllt. gibt es bessere Moeglichkeiten, das zu debuggen.
<Moki> Wahrscheinlich hängts damit zusammen dass ich Probleme damit hatte das Visual C++ Redistributable 2015 zu installieren... Im Terminal kam nach ./winetricks vcrun2015 irgendwann "Note: command wine vc_redist.x86.exe returned status 180". Trotzdem hatte ich die entsprechenden Bibliotheken dann in winecfg. Habs nicht verstanden.
<Moki> Ich versuchs nochmal
<sdx23> Sag das doch gleich. Das ist kaputt, selbiges Problem hatte ich kruerzlich. Keine Loesung gefunden. In Github ist ein Bugreport dazu, vllt. hat sich inzwischen was getan.
<Moki> Mist. Ich schau mal nach
<Moki> Ich nehme mal an du meinst den https://github.com/Winetricks/winetricks/issues/648 Bugreport? Leider schien da das Problem nur aufgetreten zu sein weil vcrun de- und wieder neuinstalliert wurde.
<le_bot> Title: vcrun2015 doesn't (re-)install libraries if install is attempted after uninstalling from a prefix · Issue #648 · Winetricks/winetricks · GitHub (at github.com)
<sdx23> nein, da gabs nochwas
<sdx23> https://github.com/Winetricks/winetricks/issues/711
<le_bot> Title: vc2015 does not install · Issue #711 · Winetricks/winetricks · GitHub (at github.com)
<Moki> Auch da schiens am Ende gelöst zu sein... Ich installier gerade nochmal Wine und alles neu und probiers nochmal.
<sdx23> Lies aufmerksam. Da ist ein bestimmter Commit angegeben. Das ist nicht die Ubuntu-Version.
<Moki> Hm, hat jetzt ohne Probleme funktioniert
<Moki> Hatte wohl einfach eine veraltete Wine-Version...
<Moki> Ich glaube ich bin nah dran. Hab jetzt noch  folgenden Fehler, bei dem ich keine Ahnung hab was das bedeuten soll... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23961934/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Moki> Hier der komplette Log http://paste.ubuntu.com/23961964/ vielleicht kann ja irgendwer was mit anfangen
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Andy> abend, ich möchte meine samba share per passwort sichern. nur ich bekomme keine anmeldung. ist der channel für frage korrekt?
<k1l_> Andy: ubuntu server oder desktop?
<Andy> ubuntu server mit samba drauf
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server/smb.conf/#Benutzerauthentifizierung
<le_bot> Title: smb.conf › Samba Server › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Andy> ins tutorial hab ich gesehen, aber versteh das nicht mit den usern
<Andy> ich hab eine unix user und samba angelegt, aber für das share erhalte ich keine anmeldung unter w7
<Andy> public = no; guest ok = nobody
<k1l_> guest ok = nobody geht nicht, iirc
<k1l_> das ist nur yes oder no
<k1l_> du kannst mit "testparm" gucken ob die config logische fehler hat
<Andy> nein, keine fehler
<k1l_> mach da wie gesagt mal no anstatt nobody
<Andy> hab ich grad getan. ich kann alles machen als gast account (lesen, schreiben usw) ich möchte bestimmte share mit usern schützen
<k1l_> samba neu gestartet auf dem server?
<Andy> japp
<k1l_> ich verstehe dann das problem jetzt nicht
<Andy> ich möchte mich als hans/password unter w7 anmelden. ich bekomme die abfrage nicht hin. nur die config als gast account (ohne pwd)
<Andy> k1l: ehm, ich hab was im wiki überlesen :( ich lese nochmal
<Andy> danke!
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-10
<deem> hey. wie kann man herausfinden wieso das tmpfs unter /run 100% belegt und welche prozesse dafür verantwortlich sind? wenn ich mit "du" schaue, sehe ich nur dateien, die wesentlich kleiner sind und insgesamt vielleicht 200mb belegen
<dadrc> deem: wie groß ist dein /run denn?
<deem> 6,3G
<dadrc> Oha.
<dadrc> Das ist ja schon ein deutlicher Unterschied.
<deem> sind halt 10% vom ram :)
<dadrc> Jo
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde da ja irgendnen nicht ganz offensichtlichen effekt bei der grössenberechnung im tmpfs vermuten
<deem> theoretisch sollte der doch swappen, wenn /run voll ist, oder nicht?
<dadrc> jo
<deem> in meinem fall tut er das aber nicht und wenn ich versuche einen neuen docker container zu starten, bricht das ab, weil das tmpfs voll ist...
<dadrc> Läuft das System ordentlich? Vielleicht ist es tatsächlich nur ein Anzeigebug
<dadrc> ok
<deem> das hab ich auf ganz vielen systemen. 10 von 16 haben das problem
<deem> laufen alle auf 14.04
<LetoThe2nd> nein, ich glaub da eigentlihc nicht an nen bug. mehr, dass irgendetwas einfach kontraintuitiv berechnet wird.
<LetoThe2nd> und dann schlage quotas zu mit denen man vorher nicht gerechnet hat.
<deem> ich vermute da ja ein bisschen ein problem mit dem cadvisor
<deem> kann man denn /run irgendwie aufräumen oder muss man die nodes dafür rebooten?
<geser> wenn da noch Prozesse File-Deskriptoren offen haben zu Dateien, die wieder gelöscht sind, können sie die Dateien weiternutzen, man sieht sie aber nicht im ls, der Speicherplatz ist natürlich trotzdem belegt
<geser> deem: ^^ und mit lsof +L1 kannst du dir auch die bereits gelöschten aber noch offenen Dateien anzeigen lassen
<LetoThe2nd> geser: interessant!
<LupusE> tach
<deem> geser: schau ich direkt mal nach. danke dir
<deem> da war tatsächlich atop dran schuld
<deem> das hatte ne datei atop.acct offen mit 6,3G
<LetoThe2nd> über atop als resourcehog bin ich auch schon mal gefallen... wenn dann nmon :)
<deem> das hat der managed dienstleister da installiert. in version 2.2 ist das auch fexied, aber das gibt es in 14.04 leider nicht
<deem> fixed*
<deem> seltsam... auf einigen nodes hat /run immernoch 100%, aber es sind keine großen dateien mehr drin...
<Andy______> k1l_: danke für gestern. das problem ist gelöst :)
<k1l_> :)
<ShiroNeko> hi, frage zu raid unter linux. denke mal es ist ratsamer ein raid0 mit dmrad aufzusetzen. performanceunterschiede zu einem fakeraid mit intel onbard lösung dürfte sicher nicht existent sein ... oder irre ich mich?
<ShiroNeko> und was ich auch gerne wüsste, gehen die platten auch bei dmraid dann in den standby?
<ppq> gut möglich, dass es da unterschiede gibt. aber wozu überhaupt raid0? 
<koegs> du meinst mdadm?
<ShiroNeko> koegs: ja, mdadm
<ShiroNeko> raid0 einfach weil ich den platz der beiden platten haben will, datensicherheit spielt keine rolle
<koegs> ich glaub bei modernen CPUs ist der overhead vernachlässigbar, hab aber keine erfahrungswerte dazu
<koegs> fakeraid setzt im übrigen ja auch auf die CPU
<ShiroNeko> koegs: ist mir bekannt, läuft auf dem dektop bereits, aber nur weil das windows im dual boot das raid sonst nicht erkennen würde
<ppq> da würd ich ja eher jbod, lvm, zfs oder sowas machen
<ppq> zfs mit ssd cache soll auch toll sein :)
<ShiroNeko> ppq: auch wenn softraid, performace bei r/w ist doch höher als lvm mit beiden platten. und system läuft bereits komplett auf SSD, geht rein um ein datengrab was ab und an mal mehr I/O Performance braucht
<ShiroNeko> Wichtige Daten liegen dabei eh auf einem RAID5 MIT backup, RAID != backup ist durchaus bekannt =)
<ppq> jojo, alles gut :)
<ShiroNeko> dann wäre nur interessant zu wissen ob die platten noch in standby gehen, wenn sich nix tut ... zu 90% idlen die nämlich
<ShiroNeko> aber denke mal bleibt dann doch nur das testen
<ppq> hdparm kann das doch sicher einstellen
<ShiroNeko> die WD Yellow ignorieren leider die settings vie hdparm ... hd-idle hab ich zwar installiert, aber der macht das auch eher schlecht als zuverlässig
<ShiroNeko> hdparm -> /dev/sdb klappt einwandfrei, platte geht in den standby. auch hörbar ... hdparm -C /dev/sdb zeit danach auch standby statt active/idle
<ShiroNeko> hdparm -Y - sorry
<ShiroNeko> scheint als würde hdparm -S funktionieren ... 180 für 15min hatte jedenfalls gerade erfolg
<ShiroNeko> bei mdadm raid wird es wohl sinnvoller sein in der hdparm.conf /dev/disk-by-id/blafoo einzutragen
<ShiroNeko> hatte mit mdadm ein raid0 erstellt, soweit auch gut und lässt sich händisch auch problemlos mounten. trage ich das device jetzt mit uuid in die fstab will er das nicht mounten
<sdx23> welche uuid hast du da eingetragen?
<ShiroNeko> die ich über blkid für md0p1 bekommen habe
<sdx23> und was bedeutet "will er das nicht mounten"?
<ShiroNeko> bekomme ein timout beim mounten
<ShiroNeko> sudo mdadm --detail --scan | sudo tee -a /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf wurde auch gemacht
<sdx23> blkid gibt dir in den Fall nicht die UUID des Dateisystems.http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/129497/difference-between-uuid-from-blkid-and-mdadm
<le_bot> Title: linux - Difference between UUID from blkid and mdadm? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<ShiroNeko> sdx23: also doch besser via /dev/md0 /mnt/md0 mounten
<ShiroNeko> ?
<sdx23> nein, finde die UUID vom Dateisystem, was du daraufgemacht hast.
<sdx23> Wenn das ein GPT Partitionstabelle ist, gibt's auch PARTUUID
<ShiroNeko> scheint als würde mdadm beim booten das device garnicht erst erstellen
<ShiroNeko> mdadmin --detail --scan zeigt jedenfalls md0 als inactive
<sdx23> ah, ich dachte du machst mount -a - sag das doch. Sonst haette ich gleich danach gefragt.
<ShiroNeko> nein, bin aber gerade auf der notfall shell, da will auch ein mount -a nicht, da das raid device noch inactive ist
<ShiroNeko> sdx sehe gerade, er sagt nur noch von einer der beiden platten, sie sei linux_raid_member, nach dem erstellen via mdadm --create waren noch beide platten raid member
<ShiroNeko> vor dem reboot waren das noch sdb und sdc, nach dem reboot jetzt sdb und sde, wobei sde nicht mehr raid member sein soll
<ShiroNeko> wie ich das sehe wurde tatsächlich die alte partition von /sdc wiederhergestellt, statt es als raid_member zu belassen
<ShiroNeko> ich vesteh nur nich warum
<ShiroNeko> jetzt geht es, er hat sich wohl am GPT format von sdc aufgehangen. nach mklabel msdos und neuerstellen des raid0 hat er es nun gefressen und überlebt auch ein reboot
<ShiroNeko> ist bekannt ob mdadm mit gpt nicht zurechtkommt?
<MultiStorm> servus :-)
<MultiStorm> ich habe mal eine kurze frage, ich habe einen neuen kleinen Ubuntu 16.04 server auf dem ich einen MySQL server installiert habe, nun versuche ich mich von zuhause aus über workbench zu connecten, bekomme aber immer die meldung das ich mich nicht connecten darf, obwohl ich das bind = 0.0.0.0 schon gesetzt habbe oder liegt das daran das ich root dafür nicht verwenden darf?
<k1l> remote root login ist immer erstmal eine kack idee
<MultiStorm> schon klar
<MultiStorm> wollte eigentlich damit nur erstmel einen neuen user anlegen und root deaktivieren
<MultiStorm> aber mal nebenbei, habe in zwischen über die konsole einen neuen benutzer angelegt und darf mich trotzdem nicht conncten :-)
<MultiStorm> okay habs hinbekommen :-)
<MultiStorm> also nicht für root sondern für meinen neuen user
<MultiStorm> Soll ich die lösung mal posten oder passt das hier eher nicht?
<jokrebel> wenn die Frage hier hier schon gestellt wurde kann die Lösung schon auch noch dahinter (passend oder nicht *find*)
<MultiStorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23969280/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MultiStorm> dann klapt auch der zugriff über workbench
<bekks> OUCH
<bekks> Das ist so ziemlich die schlechteste Lösung.
<bekks> Leg den Benutzer einfach korrekt an (user@hostname) und gib ihm Rechte auf eine Datenbank. Alles andere macht man dann als root, ohne GUI. Und der User hat Bunt mit Maus.
<MultiStorm> bekks: ok ...
<MultiStorm> hmmm....
<MultiStorm> bekks: was sollte ich dem benutzer jetzt wieder wegnehmen damit es passt ?
<tomreyn> das "grant all privileges on *.*" wegnehmen und ersetzen durch "grant all privileges on spezifischedatenbank.*"
<tomreyn> außerdem die rechtre für "monty'@'%" droppen, nur localhost reicht, mach dann nen ssh-tunnel zu dem server (wenn der im internet steht)
<tomreyn> https://dev.mysql.com/doc/workbench/en/wb-mysql-connections-methods-ssh.html
<le_bot> Title: MySQL :: MySQL Workbench Manual :: 5.3.3 Standard TCP/IP over SSH Connection Method (at dev.mysql.com)
<tomreyn> aber nicht mit dem root system- (ssh-) benutzer authentifizieren sondern mit nem eingeschränkten system-user-account. der muss nix können außer ne tcp-verbindung durchschleifen
<tomreyn> und ssh-authentikfizierung per key, nicht per passwort.
<tomreyn> MultiStorm: ^
<MultiStorm> tomreyn: ok, wird so gemacht :-)
<tomreyn> yeay, und wieder das internet ein ganz klein wenig weniger unsicher gemacht
<MultiStorm> naja erstmal muss ich das so hinbekommen :-)+
<tomreyn> kannst ja nochmal fragen wenn was nicht hinhaut
<MultiStorm> glaube mir das werde ich aber ich weiss nicht wie weit ich heute noch komme, ist schon spät
<MultiStorm> tomreyn:  dan könnte ich auch das bild = 127.0.0.1 wieder reinnhemen oder?
<MultiStorm> bild = bind
<MultiStorm> tomreyn: also connect über SSH und Workbech funktioniert schonmal tadellos
<MultiStorm> jetzt muss ich nur nooch rausfinden wie ich die rechte für den user droppe :-)7
<MultiStorm> tomreyn: auch erledigt, ich danke dir, jetzt hast du das Internet wirklich ein klein wenig sicherer gemacht
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-11
<Zknork> ~
<dreamon> Moin. Kriege 16.04.1 auf einer neuen Kiste nicht gebootet(live-stick). 14.04 startet ohne Probleme. Man sieht das er Bootet aber Bild wird schwarz, Monitor geht aus, aber er bootet weiter ohne Grafik.Welche Bootoptionen könnte ich setzen?
<k1l> nomodeset
<dreamon> k1l, DAnke
<k1l> meistens kann man den rausnehmen nachdem man den prop. treiber installiert hat
<tomreyn> oder auch schon nachdem man installiert und die quelloffenen grafiktreiber aktualisiert hat.
<dreamon> Boote von 16.04 live-stick.. wenn ich dort ein sudo apt-get update mache kommt ein Fehler. Error while moving old databease out of the way. würde gerne Daten verschieben, dazu wollte ich ein doublecmd-gtk installieren
<jokrebel> Wiin ner Liveumgebung? Ist die denn persistant?
<ppq> dreamon, erster google hit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/761592/unable-to-apt-get-dist-upgrade-on-a-persistent-ubuntu-16-04-usb
<le_bot> Title: Unable to 'apt-get dist-upgrade' on a persistent Ubuntu 16.04 USB - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dreamon> ist kein persistent system.. sondern eine live Umgebung. 
<jokrebel> und warum will man sowas tun in einer reinen Liveumgebung?
<dreamon> Muß Daten verschieben, Hdd fest verbaut und Windows drauf. Außerdem sind die NTFS in einem Hibernate mode wo ich nur mit 16.04 dran komme. "ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile" 
 * jokrebel findet es generell keine gute Idee an nem NTFS von nem "nicht sauber und richtig _heruntergefahrenem_" Windows rumzufummeln.
<jokrebel> Was spricht gegen ein sauber herunterfahren von Windows? 
<jokrebel> potenziell gefährlich, was Du da grad versuchst IMHO
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das dieses Windows nicht mehr funktioniert.→ chmod 777 /var/cache/app-info/xapian/default -R → Damit gings. Hat sich also erledigt
<dreamon> Ich liebe diese Linux Zeug.. es gibt immer eine Möglichkeit. Ein TRAUM. MERCI Männer
<RDX400> Guten Abend, ich kann mein Ubuntu nicht mehr updaten. Kriege diese Fehlermeldung. Ich bitte um Hilfe : http://pastebin.com/UYvjMnWZ
<le_bot> Title: Possible Spam Detected (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> RDX400, was ist das für ein Ubuntu?
<jokrebel> kann das sein, dass das unvollständig ist?
<jokrebel> also der paste
<RDX400> dadrc, Ubuntu 16.04 Linux Revo 4.4.0-62-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 18 14:10:15 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<RDX400> jokrebel, ich check mal den link
<k1l_> RDX400: natives ubuntu? 
<RDX400> jokrebel, der Link funzt ganz normal
<ppq> das nach Linux ist nur der hostname
<jokrebel> ja, aber das was dirn steht sieht unvollständig aus
<RDX400> k1l_, ganz normal installiert auf eine SSD, keine virtuelle Machine
<dadrc> Für mich sieht das jedenfalls aus, als wär das dwww-Paket irgendwie kaputt. Ich würd das mal deinstallieren, dann das Update machen und dann gucken, ob man es wieder ordentlich installiert kriegt
<RDX400> dadrc, das deinstallieren ist nie ein Problem, ich kann nur nichts mehr installieren.
<k1l_> RDX400: ok, hätte jetzt aus dme bauch auf ne vm geschichte getippt
<dadrc> RDX400, na, dann steht meinen Plan ja nichts im Weg.
<dadrc> Deinstallier dwww und guck, ob der Rest dann wieder funktioniert
<dadrc> Wenn ja, können wir dann gucken, was dwww da anstellt
<RDX400> diese Fehlermeldung macht mich am meisten stutzig : dpkg: error processing package dwww (--configure):
<RDX400> ich suche auch schon auf google nach Lösungen
<jokrebel> deinstallier es halt erst mal. Mach ein update && full-upgrade und erst dann versuch es nochmal zu installieren
<RDX400> jokrebel, ok mach ich
<RDX400> Ich danke euch :) es scheint funktioniert zu haben.
<RDX400> Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Hilfe
<jokrebel> RDX400: gerne
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-12
<MultiStorm> Hallo, ich würde gerne die Willkommensnachricht beim SSH login anpassen, hae das auch schon gegoogelt, es wird immer gesagt man solle die datei sudo nano /etc/motd anpassen, diese gibt es bei mir aber nicht gibt es andere Optionen?
<sdx23> Wie waer's, die Datei einfach anzulegen?
<MultiStorm> klar könnte ich machen, aber woher kommt den die aktuell nachricht?
<jokrebel> vielleicht http://askubuntu.com/questions/23246/how-do-i-edit-the-ssh-motd
<le_bot> Title: How do I edit the ssh motd? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<MultiStorm> sdx23: also du meinst einfach anlegen, da kommt nur der reine text rein und keine weitere Konfig ?
<sdx23> MultiStorm: Lies "man motd"
<MultiStorm> jokrebel: das hilt leider nicht..
<jokrebel> soso
<MultiStorm> jokrebel: oder ich verstehe es nicht ... kann auch gut möglich sein
<jokrebel> update-motd installieren -> The files you need to edit live in /etc/update-motd.d
<MultiStorm> okay checke ich
<MultiStorm> okay da scheint das zeug wirklich drin zu stehen ... 
<MultiStorm> werde jetzt versuchen das noch über die motd file zu machen also sie erstelllen etc. wenn das nicht hinhaut, wittme ich mich den scripten :-)
<k1l_> die scripte sind jetzt nicht so schwierig. das script system wird bei linux häufiger genutzt, wie zum beispiel auch bei grub. da lohnt es sich das einmal anzugucken wie das funktioniert.
<MultiStorm> k1l_: ja keine frage ...
<MultiStorm> k1l_: habe davor auch keine angst, da es sehr c ähnlich ist, nur in meinem Fall ist eine plan text file einfacher da ich gerne so ein accii logo einbinden würde, zudem hat es geklappt mit anlegen der dabei :-)
<sdx23> jokrebel: update-motd ist nur, wenn man dynamische Variablen da drin haben will. Plain Text einfach nach /etc/motd
<k1l_> sdx23: iirc wird die bei ubuntu immer aus den scripten gebaut. es gab aber auch eine datei, die das einfach unten dranklatscht, was da drin steht
<dadrc> Ist alles in /etc/update-motd.d
<lok20114> mahlzeit
<jokrebel> namd
<lok20114> in den letzten Wochen habe ich Steam mit: "env LD_PRELOAD='/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6:/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1:/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgpg-error.so.0' /usr/games/steam %U" laufen lassen und heute wollte ich ne gemütliche runde cities skylines spielen und der updater gibt wieder n X-error aus. 
<lok20114> langsam steig ich da nicht mehr durch...
<dadrc> lok20114, das problem ist, dass steam alte libraries mitbringt
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/a/691489 ← das könntest du noch mal probieren
<le_bot> Title: 64 bit - Problem starting Steam on ubuntu 15.04 64-bit - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Da steht zwar 15.04, sollte aber für alle aktuellen Ubuntu-Versionen funktionieren
<lok20114> ja, ich weiß darum habe ich mir von dem nvidia installer die 386iger libs auch installieren lassen
<lok20114> die seite habe ich schon besucht und ausprobiert
<lok20114> habe eben steam neu installiert und der will mir mittels rm .steam/steam löschen, was ja nicht geht, da es ja ein  verzeichnis ist Oo
<magni> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10) <-- ist das kabelkgebunden oder ne wlan-karte?
<k1l> ethernet
<k1l> also kabel
<magni> wie finde ich raus, ob der rechner hier auch wlan hat? lspci?
<magni> gibt ja auch dieses onboardgedöns
<k1l> ja, oder lsusb. je nachdem wie das intern verdrahtet ist
<magni> http://pastebin.com/paXerjxF
<le_bot> Title: # lsusb Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub Bus 001 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<magni> hier mal die ausgabe. hat gar kein wlan, oder?
<bekks> Nicht über den PCI Bus.
<bekks> Daher auch den zweiten genannten Befehl probieren.
<magni> laut beschreibung soll er es haben
<magni> hab ich ja
<bekks> Nicht über den PCI Bus.
<magni> steht dabei im paste
<bekks> Daher auch den zweiten genannten Befehl probieren. ;)
<magni> habe auch lsusb gemacht
<magni> steht doch im paste drin
<bekks> Find halt mal heraus, was diese Geräte wirklich sind "SiGma Micro" z.B.
<magni> hmm
<magni> das dürfte der kartenleser sein
<tomreyn> "Intel Corporation Device 24fb" wär das wireless device gewesen
<k1l> tomreyn: yep, aber er ist hscon lange weg
<tomreyn> ja, hatte ich realisiert. danke. ;)
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-05
<empedokles78> Gibt's einen Videoplayer, der bequemes zurückspuhlen ermöglicht?
<moveax> vlc hat da einen shortcut für meine ich
<moveax> https://www.howtogeek.com/196371/master-vlc-with-these-23-keyboard-shortcuts/
<empedokles78> moveax, danke, werde ich mal probieren, ich glaube vlc hatte ein untertitelproblem.
<moveax> das weiß ich nicht :)
<ubu_> hi
<ubu_> wie kann ich mit locate oder find daiteien finden zum beispiel alle dateien außer *.mp3
<koegs> ubu_: find - -not -iname "*.mp3"
<koegs> sorry. "find . -not -iname "*.mp3"
<ubu_> koegs: cool, thx - gibs die möglichkeit das er die ordner nicht mehr anzeigt?
<ubu_> alles außer mp3 sind ja wohl auch ordner..
<ppq> -type f vor dem -not
<ppq> iirc
<ubu_> k, thx
<ubu_> ppq & koegs: thx
<rentier> Huhu! Wie werfe ich denn im neuen Firefox Adobe Flash an, jetzt wo es keine Prefbar mehr gibt?
<ppq> rentier, prefbar?
<ppq> unter about:plugins müsste es sowieso als "Aktiviert" auftauchen, wenn es richtig installiert wurde.
<rentier> ppq welcher eintrag genau?
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-06
<jordan_> hi
<dreamon> Moin. Gibt es ein Programm/Addon das mir ein Script erzeugt aus den Abläufen von Nautilus/Thunar/Doublecmd.. Welches zeug ich von A nach B kopiert habe. 
<DaVu> dreamon: nicht das ich wüsste. Fällt es dir schwer die Kommandos von "copy" oder "move" selbst in ein Script zu schreiben oder wofür brauchst du das, wenn ich fragen darf?
<DaVu> oder geht es dir in dem Fall um eine Art "History" was genau kopiert wurde?
<dreamon> DaVu, Naja. Ist pure Bequemlichkeit. Ich erstelle öfters mal eine Neuinstallation und würde dabei gleich Arbeit und Zeit sparen.
<DaVu> Ich verstehe ;)
<moveax> machs im terminal und zieh es dir danach aus der bash history 
<DaVu> dreamon: scripte schreiben kannst du aber?
<dreamon> DaVu, Ja. Schon aber warum das rumgefummel mit der Tastatur wenn man es Per Mausschupsen auch könnte .. Und dann ein Script hätte.
<Frickelpit> bastel dir eine Nautilus-Erweiterung
<dreamon> Ich hab mich auch immer mit multiscreen rumgeschlagen und da gibts ein wunderschönes Programm das erzeugt die scripts für einen und schups hat man was man braucht
<DaVu> Ja, sicher. Keine Frage ;) Alles gut. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob du es auch selbst schreiben könntest. Ich weiß, das beantwort deine Frage nicht, aber dann brauche ich auch nichts mehr dazu zu sagen, wenn ich keine Software dafür kenne ;)
<Frickelpit> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus/#Erweiterungen
<le_bot> Title: Nautilus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Versuch ists Wert. Danke
<NTQ> Mein tracker-miner-fs Prozess hat seit heute morgen um 10 Uhr jetzt schon 8,5 Stunden CPU-Zeit beansprucht und lastet einen Kern immer noch mit 100% aus. Normal ist das nicht mehr, oder? Vor allem am Laptop ist das ziemlich nervig...
<taunix> was hast du als festplatten an deinem system hängen? NTQ 
<NTQ> taunix: Eine kleine M.2 SSD, eine 512 GB SSD und eine 1TB HDD
<taunix> die größenordnung, über den daumen gepeilt
<NTQ> taunix: welche größen willst du noch wissen?
<taunix> ich schätze mal mal das wird das indexing sein, was auf so große platten nicht ausgelegt ist
<DaVu> das was ich gerade gelesen habe, schalten viele diesen Service ab
<NTQ> ja, dass es das indexing ist denke ich mir auch. Aber das sind doch keine großen Platten
<k1l_> das ist auf jeden fall das indexing. welchen desktop nutzt du da? gnome-shell?
<NTQ> k1l_: ja, gnome-shell
<k1l_> die frage ist eher, was das (neue) indexing ausgelöst hat.
<NTQ> Die Datei /home/nicolas/.cache/tracker/meta.db belegt jetzt schon 2,8 GB o_O
<NTQ> Ich muss mal gerade herausfinden, ob man sehen kann, wo er ist oder wie weit er ist
<DaVu> mit: tracker daemon
<DaVu> soll man wohl rausfinden können, was er gerade macht
<DaVu> https://blog.larskasper.de/2017/11/23/tracker-miner-fs-abschalten/
<le_bot> Title: tracker-miner-fs abschalten | Blog von Lars Kasper (at blog.larskasper.de)
<NTQ> tracker status sagt mit, dass indexing complete ist und all data miners are idle.
<NTQ> ich schieß den tracker-minter-fs mal ab
<NTQ> Vielleicht war der festgefahren. Wenn er jetzt nochmal indizieren will, kann er neu anfangen. Dann dauert es vielleicht nicht wieder über 8 Stunden.
<hansilein> hallo zusammen
<hansilein> habe  einen grafikfehler in 16.04: roten streife und  blaue streife auf dem desktop
<jokrebel> zeig mal ein Foto oder Screenshot bitte
<hansilein> wie geht das hier nochmal mit screnshots? Oo
<jokrebel> also Screenshot sollte mit der Druck Taste klappen
<hansilein> und wie füge das denn hier ein?
<jokrebel> indem Du die Datei auf einen Pasteservice hoch lädst und uns den Link dorthin gibst
<jokrebel> https://www.pic-upload.de/ zB
<le_bot> Title: Bilder & Fotos hochladen - Pic-Upload.de (at www.pic-upload.de)
<ppq> oder imgur.com
<hansilein> https://picload.org/view/ddwwdpci/22ebba6d-00d6-453b-be05-c38cea.jpg.html
<le_bot> Title: picload.org | 22ebba6d-00d6-453b-be05-c38cea.jpg (at picload.org)
<jokrebel> und das ist jetzt ein screenshot? Oder eher ein Foto?
<hansilein> foto mit dem handy
<foxpalace> also waren die streifen beim screenshot nicht zu sehen?
<jokrebel> ist das nur im Browser? Immer an der selben Stelle? (selbst wenn Du das Fenster nicht maximiert hast und auf dem Desktop verschiebst?)
<foxpalace> wenn sie beim screenshot nicht zu sehen sind, hast du ein problem mit deiner grafikkarte
<jokrebel> und ja - die Frage von foxpalace hat auch seine Berechtigung
<jokrebel> oder dem Monitor (kabel)
<foxpalace> jupp
<foxpalace> auf jeden fall hardware
<hansilein> memtest ist es nicht
<foxpalace> hansilein: hast du einen screenshot über die tastenkürzel machen können?
<hansilein> ich bin am anderen rechner, leider
<foxpalace> das ist kein problem - dann prüfst du das halt, wenn du am betreffenden Rechner bist
<hansilein> ok danke
<LoaStaubDE> Hallo leute :)
<passt> kann man ub1710 so einrichten wie in den älteren versionen, dass ctrl alt f1..f6 (oder zumindest einer) eine terminal sitzung öffnet?
<hansilein> hallo ich bin es noch mal mit den blauen streifen auf dem Monitor bei 16.04, leider sieht man diese streifen nicht im screenshot
<foxpalace> *hardware*
<hansilein> welcher teil der hardware könnte das sein? Grafikkarte? Festplatte
<foxpalace> festplatte nicht
<foxpalace> kabel / graka
<foxpalace> wie jokrebel geschrieben hat
<hansilein> da gibt es doch auch son Grafikkarten kontrollprogramm äquivalent zu memtest oder?
<FrankZ> Guten Tag, ich habe ein Problem: Waehrend ich ein apt-get upgrade durchgefuehrt habe, ist mein Ubuntu abgeschmiert und eine minimal grub tauchte auf, was muss ich nun machen, damit ich wieder in das Ubuntu boote? 
<FrankZ> bin derzeit mit einer Ubuntu Live version auf dem Rechner, wo das passiert ist
<jokrebel> ich würd per livecd booten und mich ins system chrooten. Dann kann man die Installation gradeziehn
<ppq> FrankZ, du kannst über chroot ins installierte system
<jokrebel> !chroot
<le_bot> Informationen zu chroot finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<FrankZ> ist euch das schon mal passiert?
<jokrebel> ja
<FrankZ> danke. Ich schaue mal nach...
<ppq> klingt wie ein fehlgeschlagenes ubuntu releaseupgrade
<koffeinfriedhof> Ja. Es gibt Menschen, die ziehen zum Putzen während das System aktualisiert mal einfach den Stecker vom Router und sagen lediglich "ohh"…
<jokrebel> genau
<FrankZ> das ist mir so aber nicht passiert
<koffeinfriedhof> Dann pass gut auf. Sie ist wieder Single :D
<FrankZ> ich habe /dev/sda1 ein EFI System laufen, laut fdisk. Daher sollte doch sda2 die boot-Partition sein, richtig?
<koffeinfriedhof> FrankZ: Bei EFI ist die Partition egal. Die _kann_ irgendwo liegen, nicht wie früher beim mbr. Ist aber meist die mit den flags boot,esp
<koffeinfriedhof> Im Zweifel Verzeichnis anlegen, reinmounten und gucken, was drin ist :)
<FrankZ> Okay, sda2 hat den grub ordner, wenn ich chroot machen will, bekomme ich: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory
<FrankZ> sda1 ist EFI, sda2 ist wohl boot und sda3 ist eine verschluesselte Partition
<koffeinfriedhof> FrankZ: Partition entschlüsseln, nach /mnt mounten, darein dann sda2 nach /boot und sda1 nach /boot/efi. /bin/bash sollte es auf nem ubuntustick aber geben. Kannst ja mal ein "which bash" in die konsole tippern.
<FrankZ> danke koffeinfriedhof. Ich probiere es aus. Bis spaeter
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-07
<Matze202> Hi ihr lieben, ich weiß nicht ob bei mir es ein Apache2.4 oder ein Ubuntu 17.10 Problem ist, deswegen erstmal bei euch, weil mir ist kein deutscher Apache-Kanal bekannt. Ich habe im Apache die Module rewrite und actions aktiviert, in der site-conf im Directory-Tag "AllowOverride All" und das FileMatch in der apache2.conf auf "Require all denied" sowie "Require all granted" getestet, aber trotzdem laufen
<Matze202>  selbst unveränderte früher laufende .htaccess-Dateien nicht, wenn man deren Seiten aufruft
<Matze202> hab das Problem gerade selbst gelöst, wenn ich für /var/www einen "AllowOverride None" gefunden hatte. Ich dachte dies wäre nur für die Serverbereiche wo es keine VHosts gibt, aber das es auch in den VHosts die Nutzung .htaccess unterbindet, obwohl diese dort aktiviert wurde, war mir vorher nicht klar gewesen
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen! Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit, Thunderbird 52.6.0 64 bit, lightning instaliiert gemäß
<Rolfi> https://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/mit-lightning-auf-google-kalender-zugreifen#w_lesender-als-auch-schreibender-zugriff-auf-einen-kalender
<le_bot> Title: Mit Lightning auf Google-Kalender zugreifen | Hilfe zu Thunderbird (at support.mozilla.org)
<Rolfi> thunderbird geschlossen, wieder geöffnet. Ansicht->Kalender ausgegraut
<Rolfi> Welche Einstellung hab ich vergessen?
<ppq> Rolfi, das in dem link ist nur ein addon zur kommunikation mit dem google-kalender. lightning selbst musst du auch noch installieren.
<Rolfi> Okay. Danke!
<ppq> Rolfi, einfach in thunderbird → extras → addons nach lightning suchen und installieren, version 5.4 dürfte das sein, aber er wird dir schon die richtige anbieten
<Rolfi> Danke!
<ppq> Rolfi, willst du das überhaupt mit google nutzen?
<Rolfi> Nein, eigentlich nicht.
<ppq> ok, dann brauchst du das addon aus dem mozilla-org link auch gar nicht.
<ppq> *.org
<Rolfi> Versuche gerade, von Google weg zu kommen.
<Rolfi> Will probieren, ob man in Lightning einen Kalender wie in Google gemeinsam mit jemanden anderen haben kann.
<k1l_> dafür rbauchst du aber einen kalender dienst auf einem server.
<ppq> Rolfi, dazu brauchst du einen hoster, der dir den kalender hostet, oder du hostest ihn selber (z.B. Nextcloud/owncloud)
<ppq> ohne sowas kannst du nur einzelne termine als datei verschicken
<ppq> per e-amil o.ä.
<Rolfi> kll: hmm. Meine firefox-Lesezeichenleiste liegt auch bei Mozilla in der Cloud. Kann man das vielleicht auch für den Kalender nutzen?
<ppq> nein, firefox sync geht nicht für kalender
<Rolfi> schade.
<ppq> bei posteo.de (ein e-mail anbieter) geht das. da kann man den kalender auch lesend für andere freigeben. kostet aber 1€/monat
<ppq> alternativ halt selbst hosten mit nextcloud/owncloud
<Rolfi> Danke für den Tip! Da muß ich mich erst schlau machen. 
<Rolfi> Habe lightning installiert. Ansicht->Kalender ist immer noch ausgegraut, auch nach Neuaufruf von thunderbird.
<Rolfi> Ah, man muß einmal "Termine und Aufgaben" aufgerufen haben, dann ist die Ansicht aktiviert! Problem gelöst.
<Rolfi> Allen einen schönen Tag!
<Rolfi> Kann man die Schritte Thunderbird->Termine und Aufgaben->Kalender zu einem Menüknopf im Ubuntu-Bildschirm zusammenfassen?
<Rolfi> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Rolfi> Einen Programmstart-Button kann ich schon machen, aber wie macht man es, daß dann in thunderbird gleich der richtige Tab aufgemacht wird?
<k1l_> startet der nicht mit der ansicht, mit der man das letzte mal geschlossen hat?
<bumblebee> hi.
<bumblebee> könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ich für ein notebook von 2005 mit amd turion 64 cpu ein 32- oder ein 64-bit-OS installieren soll?
<k1l_> wenn die cpu 64bit kann, dann nimmt man ein 64bit os.
<ThreeM> depends
<bumblebee> und kann die cpu 64 bit?
<bumblebee> bei wikipedia steht, dass die cpu einen x86 befehlssatz hat
<bumblebee> ich versuche das ding gerade mit einem lubuntu 32-bit zu booten, aber es will nicht
<k1l_> dazu wäre mal gut zu wissen, welche cpu das da ist.
<k1l_> "ich hab einen blauen bmw" bringt einen nicht weit :)
<bumblebee> das schrieb ich doch extra!
<bumblebee> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Turion_64_X2
<le_bot> Title: AMD Turion 64 X2 – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<k1l_> "Befehlssatz: 	x86 / AMD64"
<bumblebee> auch das schrieb ich bereits.
<k1l_> irgendwie verstehe ich das problem dann wohl nicht richtig?
<vlt> bumblebee: Du bist Dir also nicht sicher, ob der "Turion 64" eine, äh, 64-Bit-CPU ist? hmmmm
<k1l_> der 64bit befehlssatz wird auch amd64 genannt, weil amd das zuerst patentiert hatte.
<k1l_> also ja, das ist eine 64bit cpu.
<bumblebee> ich dachte halt, x86 würde bedeuten 32-bit
<k1l_> 64bit kann auch 32bit. aber nicht andersrum
<bumblebee> und was ist jetzt der unterschied zwischen x64 und x86?
<k1l_> x86 ist die basis und amd64 die 64bit erweiterung
<DaVu> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/X64
<le_bot> Title: x64 – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<DaVu> das wiki zu dem, was k1l_schon sagte ;)
<bumblebee> also laut dem artikel müsste die cpu dann als x64 oder als x86-64 bezeichnet werden
<bumblebee> wenn sie 64 bit kann
<bumblebee> demnach ist es also eine reine 32-bit-cpu
<k1l_> m(
<k1l_> fangen wir noch mal vorne an: k1l_> "Befehlssatz:  x86 / AMD64"
<DaVu> bumblebee: nimm es so hin...es ist eine 64bit CPU. 
<DaVu> und bevor du fragst....ja, wir sind uns da ziemlich sicher ;)
<k1l_> bumblebee: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-Prozessor  du kannst dich hier einlesen, wenn du mehr hintergründe zu dem benennungsproblem von 64bit cpus wissen willst.
<le_bot> Title: x86-Prozessor – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<bumblebee> gut, ich habe jetzt die 64-bit version von lubuntu auf den usb-stick gepackt, aber selbst problem: wenn ich "lubuntu jetzt installieren" auswähle, hängt er erst mal 2 min, dann kommt ein schwarzer bildschirm mit einem blinkenden cursor oben links
<bumblebee> selbst=selbes
<k1l_> wie lange hast du gewartet? scheint nicht die schnellste kiste zu sein
<k1l_> und bist du sicher, dass der stick läuft? an einem anderen pc getestet?
<k1l_> gerade unetbootin und co sind bekannt, dass die probleme machen
<bumblebee> der stick hat bisher immer funktioniert
<bumblebee> habe damit lubuntu schon auf 3 verschiedenen rechnern erfolgreich installiert
<k1l_> hast du woanders getestet, dass der stick samt dem neuen 64bit iso korrekt erstellt wurde und auch an einem anderen rechner funktioniert?
<k1l_> es geht darum fehlerquellen auszuschließen. da ist es scheiß egal, ob der stick 500jahre funktioniert hat, wenn das iso nicht korrekt geht.
<bumblebee> ok, ich teste das gleich
<bumblebee> aber wie gesagt, der auswahlbildschirm erscheint ja
<k1l_> was gar nichts heißt
<bumblebee> was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen usb fdc und usb hdd?
<DaVu> USB FDC = Floppy Disc Controler (Diskettenlaufwerk)
<DaVu> USB HDD = Hard Disk Drive
<DaVu> USB Key = USB Stick
<bumblebee> also im bios wird mir nur ein usb fdc und ein usb hdd angezeigt
<bumblebee> aber ok, daran wird es nicht liegen
<DaVu> Was ist es denn eigentlich überhaupt für ein Laptop?
<DaVu> die restlichen Specs wären vielleicht auch nicht uninteressant
<bumblebee> der da: https://www.notebookcheck.com/Hyrican-Rumba.2210.0.html
<le_bot> Title: Hyrican Rumba - Notebookcheck.com Externe Tests (at www.notebookcheck.com)
<bumblebee> habe den usb-stick jetzt an einem anderen pc getestet - läuft
<DaVu> Ich würde faat ein wenig behaupten, dass jegliche Arbeit mit dem Laptop zeitverschwendung ist. Es ist eine NVidia GeforceGo 6100 verbaut. Die wird noch nicht mal mehr vom 304.xx NVidia Treiber unterstützt. Du hast also, wenn überhaupt nur Nouveau-Support und ob das Spaß macht, würde ich bezweifeln
<bumblebee> gibt es denn nicht eine andere linux-distro, die damit klar kommt?
<DaVu> Eine andere Linux-Distro macht die Hardwar auch nicht jünger
<DaVu> Du kannst vielleicht mal ein altes Mint versuchen. Versprechen möchte ich dir aber nichts
<k1l_> mint kannste in die tonne kloppen
<DaVu> sehe ich ähnlich
<k1l_> evtl muss man wegen der nvidia mit "nomodeset" booten.
<k1l_> und mal splash und quiet rausnehmen, sodass man evtl bisschen mehr sieht.
<bumblebee> muss leider weg, danke für die hilfe bis hierhin, komme später evtl. nochmal
<Matze202> und hier die Dateien: /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf ( http://termbin.com/yvgr ), /etc/NetworkManger/dnsmasq.d/dnsmasq.conf ( http://termbin.com/xr7w ), /etc/dnsmasq.conf ( http://termbin.com/c0h0 ), /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf ( http://termbin.com/6crg )
<Matze202> "dig 127.0.0.1 google.com" liefert folgendes: http://termbin.com/619s
<koegs> kontext?
<Matze202> koegs, was meinst du mit kontext? 
<koegs> laut meinem irc client fängt das hier mit "und hier die Dateien:" an und nix vorher
<Matze202> <Matze202> Hiho @all, ich habe mir zum vorinstallierten NetzwerkManger den dnsmasq installiert und der funktioniert soweit auch, nur komme ich trotz einer angelegten und eingebundenen /etc/resolv.dnsmasq.conf ( http://termbin.com/435l ) nicht mehr ins Internet ohne das abgeratene bearbeiten der /etc/resolv.conf ( http://termbin.com/qtpw ) und dabei den nameserver 8.8.8.8 einzutragen, ich liefere euch gleich 
<Matze202> noch weitere 
<Matze202> <Matze202> meines Wissens benötigten Dateien
<koegs> wieso spielst du überhaupt manuell an dnsmasq rum?
<koegs> die dns server kann man doch auch im network manager konfigurieren
<Matze202> koegs, ich brauche dnsmasq für meinen apache um subdomains aufzulösen?
<Matze202> sorry nicht ? sonder .
<koegs> nochmal anders gefragt, hat dein "server" eine GUI und nutzt du den Network Manager?
<Matze202> koegs, Gui = ja, NetzwerkManger = ja
<deem> ist dnsmasq nicht default?
<koegs> dann läuft doch eh dnsmasq und du musst nix manuell rumfummeln O:o
<Matze202> deem, dnsmasq habe ich in der Datei  /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf ( http://termbin.com/yvgr ) erst aktiviert
<deem> Matze202: was hast du da bei dir für'n ubuntu laufen?
<Matze202> deem, Ubuntu 17.10 mit KDE
<Matze202> koegs, ich habe es erst nach Anleitungen installiert
<deem> das macht jetzt mit 17.10 wohl systemd-resolve bzw systemd-networkd
<Matze202> koegs, und ich benötige es für das auflösen von Subdomains (Wildcard) im Apache
<deem> aber wozu brauchst du dnsmasq um subdomains aufzulösen?
<Matze202> deem, kennst du eine andere Lösung? Der Apache2.4 hatte die ServerAlias in den Conf eingetragen aber tat leider keine Subdomains auflösen, weswegen ich zu dieser Lösung geraten wurde
<deem> wie wo was? Der apache löst die subdomains nicht auf, sondern nimmt sie nur an
<Matze202> deem, das hatte ich ja gemeint, aber benötigte diese genannte Einstellung um diese empfangen zu können
<deem> dafür brauchst du doch kein dnsmasq
<Matze202> deem, wie soll es denn sonst funktionieren? Weil jetzt funktioniert das auflösen der Subdomains was nicht mein Problem aktuell ist, sondern ins Internet zu kommen ohne Manuell "nameserver 8.8.8.8" in die /etc/resolv.conf  einzutragen
<deem> am besten machst du die ganze dnsmasq konfiguration da wieder rückgängig
<deem> die /etc/resolv.conf sollte eh nur ein symlink nach /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf sein
<Matze202> deem, also dnsmasq deinstallieren, den Eintrag und die dnsmasq.conf aus dem NetworkManager raus hauen und dann weiter?
<Matze202> Eintrag in NetworkManager.conf meinte ich
<deem> joa. wie gesagt, dein apache problem hat, meiner meinung nach, nichts mit dnsmasq zu tun
<deem> außerdem wird die dns auflösung in 17.10 mit systemd gemacht
<Matze202> deem, gibts zum systemd auch eine grafische Oberfläche?
<deem> keine mir bekannte
<deem> aber der netzwerkmanager in kde sollte auch systemd zur konfiguration benutzen
<Matze202> deem, weil hier ist beschrieben, dass man den deinstallieren soll: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/systemd/networkd/
<le_bot> Title: networkd › systemd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> ja, das hab ich auch gerade gelesen. systemd-resolve wird anscheinend schon benutzt, aber systemd-networkd ist noch anscheinend noch nicht vollständig implementiert und wird noch nicht genutzt
<deem> also, fassen wir zusammen: dnsmasq scheint es nicht mehr zu geben, dafür gibt es jetzt systemd-resolved, aber noch kein systemd-networkd. wenn du dnsmasq installieren wills, musst du auf jedenfall systemd-resolved deaktivieren, sonst kommen die sich in die quere. Das hat aber, mMn nichts mit deinem apachen problem zu tun
<Matze202> deem, mit dem Apache habe ich kein Problem, wenn es mit dem dnsmasq funktioniert
<deem> m(
<Matze202> deem, da bin ich wieder und "dig 127.0.0.1 google.com" zeite als letzte Zeile ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached" anstelle der 2. dig-Anfrage
<Matze202> dann habe ich das resolv wieder in dns überschrieben und jetzt funktioniert es wieder wie gehabt
<deem> Matze202: was sagt denn "systemd-resolve --status"?
<Matze202> http://termbin.com/w2k5
<deem> und was steht in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Matze202> http://termbin.com/mhug
<Matze202> deem, den 2. nameserver muss ich eintragen um überhaupt was im Internet machen zu können
<Matze202> ich habe dann noch die http://termbin.com/lzc1 , welche ich zwar in den dnsmasq.conf dateien eingebunden habe aber nicht abgerufen wird
<Matze202> achja, die heißt /etc/resolv.dnsmasq.conf
<deem> in deiner /etc/resolv.conf dürfte eigentlich nur "nameserver 127.0.0.53" drinstehen
<deem> trag das mal da ein
<Matze202> also damit geht garnichts mehr
<deem> dann hast du anscheinend irgendwas ganz böse kaputt gemacht
<deem> ich finde leider keine vernünftige dokumentation zu systemd-resolved bzw keinen befehl um die konfiguration neuschreiben zu lassen. vielleicht hilft dir ein "sudo systemctl restart systemd-resolved"
<Matze202> deem, in allen Anleitungen stand dort aber nie eine 127.0.0.53, sondern immer nur 127.0.0.53
<Matze202> sorry meint steht immer127.0.0.1
<k1l_> Matze202: mit systemd hat sich da einiges geändert. wenn du eine anleitung von 1990 nutzt, dann ist das natürlich anders
<deem> das war mit dnsmasq so. in deiner /etc/resolv.conf stand ja auch als kommentar "# 127.0.0.53 is the systemd-resolved stub resolver."
<NTQ> Kann ich automatisch ein bestimmtes Skript ausführen lassen, wenn ich einen Monitor an meinen Laptop anstecke?
<deem> Matze202: wie gesagt. starte mal den resolved dienst neu. vielleicht bringt das was
<Matze202> k1l_, so alt war mit sicherheit keine, ich habe immer darauf geachtet, dass es vom letzten oder max vorletztem Jahr war
<k1l_> NTQ: ich hätte da spontan an udev gedacht
<deem> Matze202: mach auch mal bitte ein "ls -l /etc/resolv.conf". das sollte ein symlink sein
<k1l_> Matze202: seit 17.04 nutzt ubuntu den systemd kram auch für resolv
<Matze202> deem, http://termbin.com/o5u9
<deem> oO
<deem> Matze202: kannst du noch ein "lsb_release -a" in ein pastebin hauen?
<Matze202> deem, erst steht No LSB modules are available und dann http://termbin.com/di2k
<deem> ist das ein uppgrade von einem älteren system?
<k1l_> ich glaube da wurde eher manuell einiges verändert für den workaround?
<deem> k1l_: da is noch resolvconf drauf, wie's aussieht
<deem> oder durch dnsmasq installiert
<Matze202> deem, ja, hatte den Fehler begangen von 16.04 auf 16.10 zu wechseln und das habe ich schon mehr als bereut, bin froh wenn bald das 18.04 raus kommt
<deem> seine resolv.conf zeigt auf "/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf", sollte aber auf "/run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf" zeigen
<k1l_> bei meinem upgegradetem system ist das auch so
<deem> Matze202: mach mal bitte "dpkg -l | grep resolv", "systemctl status systemd-resolved" und "cat /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf"
<deem> k1l_: bei mir gibt es halt kein resolvconf mehr, aber das is auch ne neuinstallation von 17.10
<Matze202> http://termbin.com/yonh
<Matze202> 2. http://termbin.com/9lkh
<deem> und noch "cat /etc/nsswitch.conf" bitte
<Matze202> 3. http://termbin.com/none
<Matze202> 4. http://termbin.com/lqig
<deem> hmmm
<deem> Matze202: "ls -l /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf"
<deem> Matze202: den systemd-resolved service hattest du neugestartet, ja?
<Matze202> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 321 Feb  7 17:56 /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<Matze202> deem, hatte ich gemacht
<deem> ok. das sind zwei getrennte dateien. ich hab tatsächlich keine ahnung mehr. ich würde den symlink für /etc/resolv.conf mal löschen und den auf /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf anlegen. vielleicht bringt das was.
<deem> ansonsten bin ich dann aber jetzt auch raus. feierabend und so. vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der mit den upgrade prozessen von ubuntu und resolvconf mehr vertraut ist und noch ne idee hat
<Matze202> deem, das ist doch aber die mit der 127.0.0.53 drin und das funktioniert bei mir nicht, weil mein localhost ja auf 127.0.0.1 ist
<Matze202> deem, ich danke dir trotzdem und wünsche dir einen schönen Feierbaned
<Matze202> *Feierabend
<Mundus1> Hi,
<Mundus1> ich benötige Hilfe bei der Fehlerbeseitigung zu dem Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte im Laptop.
<Mundus1> Habe bereits im Januar versucht das Problem zu lösen, bin aber leider noch nicht erfolgreich gewesen.
<Mundus1> Folgende Fehlermeldung
<Mundus1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26444614/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Mundus1> Das ganze ist eine Nvidia-Karte und ich habe versucht einen Treiber zu installieren Nvidia X Server Settings... Erfolg leider nicht
<p01nt3r> nabend. versuche gerade 2 monitore an einer grafikkarte (nvidia) zu betreiben. die auflösung des hauptmonitors ist jedoch etwas zu gering. wie setz ich die hoch?
<p01nt3r> habe bereits eine modeline in die xorg.conf eingetragen aber es ändert sich nichts bzw. die eingetragene auflösung ist nicht verfügbar.
<jokrebel> welchen Treiber nutzt Du für die NVidia Karte
<jokrebel> und händisch an der xorg.conf würde ich abraten
<p01nt3r> den 384.111
<jokrebel> also den proprietären und nicht den noveau
<p01nt3r> genau
<jokrebel> dann würd ich aber auch die nvida tools fürs konfigurieren benutzen
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich eine ~/.config/monitors.xml datei habe, die man laut dem artikel "nvidia-settings" von ubuntuusers löschen sollte
<p01nt3r> mal machen?
<jokrebel> ja unbedingt
<p01nt3r> ok ich probiers, gleich wieder da
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, habe sie gelöscht, es hat sich aber nicht wirklich etwas geändert. habe jetzt nochmal so sauber es ging eingestellt und die xorg.conf ganz neu geschrieben (nicht gemerged)
<p01nt3r> und den xserver neu gestartet. auflösung des hauptschirms ist immer noch zu niedrig.
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, kann ich jetzt nicht in die beiden section display der xorg.conf per metamodes die gewünschten auflösungen einfach eintragen und nutzen?
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, das twinview geht nicht mehr, bekomme nichts mehr auf den 2. monitor, sehe da nur noch leere panel oben und unten.
<jokrebel> händisches Gefummel außerhalb von den nvidia-tool vermeide ich da ich da schon oft auf die Schnauze gefallen bin. Außerdem reicht meiner Erfahrung nach ein x-Neustart oft nicht. Es braucht einen echten Reboot
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, also wie gehe ich jetzt am besten vor?
<p01nt3r> bzw. wie schaffe ich eine saubere vorkonfiguration?
<jokrebel> wie gesagt; mit den Tools von NVidia
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, xorg.conf nochmal löschen und dann neustarten?
<jokrebel> und wenn Dir die Auflösung nicht reicht kann es ja nicht nur an der Karte sondern auch am Monitor und/oder dem Kabel dort hin liegen
<jokrebel> würd ich machen, ja
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, unter windows geht alles wie gewünscht also liegt es wohl nicht am monitor/kabel
<jokrebel> und anschließend wenn dann von den nvidia tools die xorg.conf anlegen lassen
<jokrebel> ...würd ich jetzt so nicht unterschreiben
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, was mir aber nichts bringt, wenn die auflösung des ersten monitors schon gar nicht hinhaut
<jokrebel> das tut es ja auch höchsten nach der passenden Konfiguration und einem weiteren Neustart
<jokrebel> aber da irgendwas gewünschtes reinzuballern ist meist nicht gut
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, ok habe jetzt die nvidia-settings.rc sowie die xorg.conf und die konfig datei vom hausinternen tool gelöscht und werde nach einem neustart nochmal komplett neu anfangen.
<p01nt3r> bg und danke
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-08
<NTQ> Moin
<NTQ> Wenn ich vergesse eine sftp-Verbindung (zu A) zu schließen bevor ich meinen Laptop in den Standby versetze und ihn dann wieder aufwachen lasse in einem Netzwerk, wo A nicht erreichbar ist, dann hängt der Login in Gnome mindestens 2 Minuten bis wohl das Timeout zu Ende ist.
<NTQ> Also das sieht dann so aus: Ich klappe den Bildschirm auf, gebe mein Passwort ein und dann freeze. Als ob er mir gleich sagen wollte, dass das Passwort falsch wäre. Stattdessen warte ich dann ein kleine Ewigkeit bis ich mal arbeiten kann.
<dadrc> NTQ: könntest versuchen, als standby-hook alle sftp-verbindungen zu beenden
<NTQ> dadrc: wäre das irgendwie in init.d? Oder wo finde ich Informationen dazu? Ich google aber auch gleich mal.
<dadrc> Müsste /lib/systemd/system-sleep sein
<dadrc> Bei 16.04+
<dadrc> Sonst /etc/pm/sleed.d, glaub ich
<NTQ> dadrc: okay, danke. Das sieht gut aus. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob das eine gute Lösung ist. Im Grunde ist das nur ein Vorbeischiffen am eigentlichen Problem. Der Login sollte einfach unabhängig von irgendwelchen Netzwerk-Mounts funktionieren. Bei cifs-Mounts ist es ein ähnliches Spiel.
<dadrc> Naja, Bugreport kannste ja trotzdem aufmachen
<dadrc> Aber erstmal ist es ein Workaround, damit du nicht 2 Minuten warten musst beim Login
<bumblebee> hi.
<DaVu> ho
<bumblebee> nochmal zu meinem versuch, linux auf einem hyrican rumba notebook zu installieren: ist es ganz sicher, dass das problem an dem vermeintlich fehlenden grafikkartentreiber seitens nvidia liegt?
<DaVu> wurde doch alles schon beantwortet. Ich habe das jetzt nicht mehr hier im chatverlauf, aber ich meine mich an irgendwas mit "nomodeset" zu erinnern
<bumblebee> was bedeutet nomodeset?
<ppq> naja, die GPU ist halt 12 jahre alt.
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> nomodeseet: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/
<le_bot> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> splash würde ich ggf entfernen, damit das System etwas gesprächiger wird, was beim Boot passiert (oder auch nicht)
<ppq> nvidia-304 sollte die gerade noch so unterstützen. so als anmerkung
<DaVu> aber wie ppq schon sagte. Das Ding ist 12 Jahre alt. Da kann fast ein RPi mehr ;)
<bumblebee> und wenn ich eine anfrage an nvidia stelle, dass sie mir einen treiber zur verfügung stellen?
<ppq> nvidia-304 gibt es noch in den repos aktuell unterstützter ubuntu-versionen
<bumblebee> ppq, gibt es eine distro, bei der das vorinstalliert ist?
<DaVu> ^^ dieser Treiber unterstützt die GraKa nicht mehr ppq
<DaVu> Ich hatte gestern geschaut und die GraKa wird noch nicht mahl mehr vom 304er unterstützt
<ppq> DaVu, doch, der nvidia-304 unterstützt noch die "GeForce 6 series" und in dem notebook steckt laut internet eine "GeForce Go 6100"
<DaVu> Für die GeforceGo hatte ich nur was ab 7 gefunden
<ppq> oder ist das eine andere grafikkarte da drin? bin jetzt rein vom notebook-modellnamen ausgegangen
<DaVu> Ich denke, dass Geforce 6-series was anderes ist
<ppq> http://www.nvidia.de/page/nb_chipset.html
<le_bot> Title: GeForce Mainboard-Grafikprozessoren für Notebooks (at www.nvidia.de)
<ppq> NVIDIA GeForce 6 Series 	NVIDIA GeForce Go 6100/6150 Grafikprozessor
<ppq> wenn da also wirklich eine GeForce Go 6100 drinsteckt (das sollten wir mal herausfinden, bumblebee) wäre nvidia-304 einen versuch wert
<DaVu> ppq: hier hatte ich geschaut: http://www.nvidia.de/download/driverResults.aspx/80446/de
<le_bot> Title: NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux Display Driver - x86 (at www.nvidia.de)
<DaVu> da findest du nichts von der Go 6100
<bumblebee> ich könnte mal schauen, ob windows xp anzeigt, welche grafikkarte das genau ist. soll ich das mal machen?
<DaVu> Ich finde "GeForce 6100" ob das dann aber auch die Go ist, weiß ich nicht genau (gebe ich zu)
<DaVu> bumblebee: ich sage immer noch, das ist ein 12 Jahre altes Gerät, welches den Strom nicht mehr Wert ist, der durch fließt
<ppq> DaVu, hm, stimmt, das ist nicht ganz klar
<DaVu> Ich kann deinen Gedanken verstehen, dass es schwer ist ein funktionierendes Gerät zu entsorgen, aber wenn es halt nicht mehr unterstürtzt wird, dann ist das halt so
<DaVu> Ich habe auch so einen Laptop zu Hause stehen. Da war bei Ubuntu 14.04 feierabend. Da konnte ich keine Updates mehr machen, da die interne Grafik nicht mehr unterstützt wurde. 
<DaVu> Das ding läuft grundlegend immer noch, ist aber zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen
<LetoThe2nd> mal ein paar gedanken: 1) würde es nicht reichen, nen generischen vesa/noveau treiber zum fliegen zu bringen? 2) performancemässig ist da eh kein blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen. vielleicht auch eher was supersparsames heranziehen, und nicht gerade ein ubuntu?
<DaVu> klar, nouveau ist eine Option. Dann halt ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung. In wie fern das Spaß macht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Auch das sagte ich gestern schon ;)
<LetoThe2nd> spass != das ding.
<DaVu> ;)
<DaVu> lol
<DaVu> Das ist richtig. Da gegen ist nichts zu sagen
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab n lenovo x301 dass egrade den gleichen tod stirbt. technisch einwandfrei, real zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen ausser textmode only + vim
<DaVu> bumblebee: was ist denn der Usecase des Geräts?
<DaVu> Wenn wir fragen dürfen
<bumblebee> ähm
<bumblebee> office und internet
<DaVu> Vielleicht hast du Glück und ein 14.04 läuft noch
<DaVu> Das wäre noch bis April 2019 supported
<bumblebee> lubuntu 14.04?
<DaVu> Aber wie gesagt, das ändert nichts daran, dass NVidia selbst die Graka nicht mehr unterstützt
<DaVu> Auch da wäre dann nur noch Nouveau möglich
<DaVu> mit besagten Einschränkungen
<bumblebee> euch ist vielleicht nicht klar, dass ich bei 50% von dem, was ihr sagt, nur bahnhof verstehe
<LetoThe2nd> lubuntu 14.04 mit noveau... mei, nen libreoffice writer kriegste schon noch auf.
<bumblebee> ich weiß z. b. nicht was noveau ist.
<LetoThe2nd> bumblebee: dann mal anders rum. gibts bei dir in der gegend vielleicht ne linux user group, die sich das ding mal angucken könnte?
<DaVu> Nouveau ist ein quelloffener Grafiktreiber
<DaVu> Und wenn es blöd läuft, bekommst du damit keine Hardwarebeschleunigung auf deiner GraKa. Das heißt, dass alles, was deine GUI betrifft extrem langsam und ruckelig laufen wird
<LetoThe2nd> jemand mit ein bisschen erfahrung kriegt da shcon ein notfallsetup hin. aber als anfänger, auf so alter doch etwas spezieller hardware...
<DaVu> Wie ich schon sagte. Ein RPi3 mit Raspbian installiert kann mehr als der ganze Laptop, kostet weniger und for allem verbraucht er nur noch einen Bruchteil an Strom ;)
<DaVu> auch wenn die Kombi RPi3 + Raspbian nicht sooo Anfängerfreundlich ist
<LetoThe2nd> und hat halt keine tastatur und kein bildschirm. ist einfach was anderes.
<DaVu> jepp
<bumblebee> mir ist das alles zu kompliziert.
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, mein rat wäre: versuchen jemanden vor ort zu finden, der da erfahrung hat und das aus nettigkeit angeht. alles was mehr als 50€ kostet, ist besser in neue hardware investiert.
<DaVu> ^^ 100% agree
<bumblebee> ne, kenne niemanden, der das könnte
<bumblebee> es ist auch nicht mein eigener laptop
<bumblebee> habe keine lust, mich da ins zeug zu legen
<LetoThe2nd> tja dann
<DaVu> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<bumblebee> es wundert mich aber dass es für einen funktionierenden computer kein funktionierendes OS (außer windows) geben soll
<DaVu> gibt es nicht, wenn du von XP redest
<LetoThe2nd> windows xp != ubuntu 16.04, da sind 16 jahre unterschied
<DaVu> so isses und Windows XP "funnktioniert" schon lange nicht mehr
<bumblebee> klar funktioniert windows xp darauf
<LetoThe2nd> das ist als wenn du anders rum windows 10 auf nem bladeserver von anfang der 2000er installieren willst, und dich dann wunderst "dass es für diesen funktionierenden server  kein funktionierendes OS gibt, ausser ein uraltes redhat"
<DaVu> Ja, aber es ist offen wie ein Scheunentor. Damit willst du doch nicht mehr ins Internet
<DaVu> Windows XP ist eine "laufende Falle", wenn man es so sagen darf
<LetoThe2nd> bumblebee: öh na wo ist dann das problem. du hast offensichtlich uralte hardware, und vermutlich jemand der am liebsten ein xp hätte. dann gib ihm doch xp, und vergeude nicht deine und unsere zeit?
<LetoThe2nd> ob und wie der dann damit zurechtkommt, steht sowieso auf einem ganz anderen blatt.
<DaVu> Ist der Quellcode von XP nicht seiner Zeit veröffentlicht worden?
<LetoThe2nd> nope
<DaVu> ok..naja, geht jetzt auch zu sehr OT hier
<LetoThe2nd> schon. aus ubuntu-support-sicht kann man da wirklich wenig anbieten.
<DaVu> Ja, leider. So hart und ärgerlich wie das auch ist.
<LetoThe2nd> naja egal. ich würde sagen, wir haben getan was mögich war, und lassens gut sein.
 * DaVu nods
<bumblebee> wer sagte denn, dass die person am liebsten xp hätte?
<bumblebee> die person hätte gerne linux
<DaVu> und wir sind hier ein Ubuntu channel. Und dein Laptop wird von keinem Ubuntu mehr ordentlich supported
<DaVu> ergo ... wir haben getan was möglich war
<bumblebee> gibt es einen allgemeinen linux kanal?
<DaVu> #linux
<bumblebee> auf deutsch?
<DaVu> da wirst du vielleicht pech haben
<LetoThe2nd> bumblebee: wie bereits gesagt, nochmal so höflich aber deutlich wie möglich. das ist ein 12 jahre altes system. deine optionen in der linux-welt sind: 1) eine auf solche geräte optimierte, moderne distribution zu suchen (vllt slitaz etc.), und mit den dazugehörigen einschränkungen zu leben, oder 2) ein entsprehcnd 10 jahre altes linux zu verwenden, und mit den daraus resultierenden, anderen 
<LetoThe2nd> einschränkungen zu leben.
<LetoThe2nd> bumblebee: da ubuntu weder das eine noch das andere offiziell anbietet oder unterstützt, können wir da auch wenig helfen.
<bumblebee> ok, vielen dank
<LetoThe2nd> bitteschön.
<DaVu> gerne
<DaVu> morgen kommt er wieder und fragt nochmal ;)
<LetoThe2nd> *shrug*
<NTQ> Ich hab hier noch ein Thinkpad R61 von 2007. Darauf läuft ein Linux Mint noch einwandfrei, und da war sogar eine NVidia Quadro NVS 140M drin. Uralt, aber geht irgendwie noch. :-D Aber der Laptop steht trotzdem nur noch in der Ecke rum. Der Strom ist es wirklich nicht mehr wert. ;-)
<Rolfi_> Hallo! Hab eigenartiges Verhalten von LibreOffice Calc 5.1.6.2 unter ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit. Im engl. LibreOffice Forum wurde mir mitgeteilt, diese Version wird nicht mehr unterstützt.
<Rochvellon> ohne jetzt das konkrete Problem zu kennen, kann es schon helfen, es mit einem neuen Profil zu probieren.
<Rolfi_> Kann ich jetzt Version 5.4. von extern installieren? Verliere ich die Aktualisierungen? Wie geht man da vor? 
<Rolfi_> Erst 5.1. löschen oder überinstallieren?
<Rochvellon> Erzähl doch erstmal, was das Problem ist.
<Rochvellon> LibreOffice empfiehlt afaik, erstmal die alte Version zu deinstallieren und dann die neuere Version zu installieren.
<Rolfi_> Fehler 1: Im Function Wizard (fx-Button) führt ein Button nicht zur richtigen Stelle , Fehler 2: Falsche Ergebnisse bei Funktion Istfehler
<jokrebel> 5.1.6.2 tut hier was es soll. Was genau klappt denn nicht Rolfi_ ?
<Rolfi_> jokrebel: Beispiel: Button fx führt zum Funktion-Wizard, dort Summe anklicken, weiter führt zum Funktion-Fenster 
<Rolfi_> Dort ganz rechts vom ersten Wert sollte der Button zur Ursprungstabelle führen
<Rolfi_> Ist unabhängig von der Funktion, sondern generell.
<Rolfi_> 2. Fehler: alle Ausdrücke, die die Funktion Istfehler enthalten, verlieren ihren Output, egal wie weit unten Istfehler steht.
<Rolfi_> Istfehler drängelt sich sozusagen vor.
<jokrebel> der Button verkleiner doch nur. Du must einfach in die Zeile (hinter Zahl1 ..fx... Eingabefeld) klicken und dann die gewünschte Zelle die zur Summenberechnung herangezogen werden soll anklicken
<Rolfi_> und stellt den Output auf boolean
<Rolfi_> jokrebel: Genau das geht bei mir nicht mehr. Also kein Bug, sondern Problem meiner Installation
<jokrebel> tja - dann was Rochvellon bereits sagte um 17:44:14   ... hier jedenfalls tut calc 5.1.6.2 unter Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64bit genau das was es soll
<Rolfi_> Wenn ich auf den Button ganz rechts von Zahl 1, also rechts von fx und dem Eingabefeld drücke, komme ich nicht wie erwartet zu meiner Tabelle.
<Rochvellon> Rolfi_: geh mal bitte nach ~/.config/ und benenne den Ordner libreoffice nach bspw. libreoffice.old um und starte LO noch einmal
<jokrebel> der Button rechts neben der Eingabezeile minimiert nur das Wizzardfenster zu der reinen Eingabezeile
<jokrebel> vorher natürlich bereits geschlossen haben!
<Rochvellon> jo
<Rolfi_> Gerne. Moment.
<Rochvellon> hatte die Tage auch auf einem Rechner, dass Writer ein Dokument nicht mehr richtig anzeigte. Nach Löschen des Profils wurde es wieder korrekt angezeigt
<Rolfi_> Fehler 1 war mein Verständnis-Fehler. Bitte um Entschuldigung. 
<Rolfi_> Fehler 2 ist offenbar ein bug: Die Anweisung =WENN(ISTFEHLER(SUCHEN(A2;A1));"";SUCHEN(A2;A1)) darf nicht als Ausgabe ein boolean haben.
<Rolfi_> Dies habe ich mit anderen Funktionen auch probiert. Sobald Istfehler dabei ist, schiebt es sich vor.
<Rolfi_> Aber hier wollte ich nach Ubuntu fragen: Verliere ich die Aktualisierungen, wenn ich eine neuere Version von außen installiere?
<jokrebel> vielleicht gibt es ja ein PPA
<Rolfi_> Was ist das?
<Rochvellon> das sind nutzergenerierte Paketquellen wie zum Beispiel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIX6ZsD37is
<le_bot> Title: Bewerbungsgespräch | Georg Schramm - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<Rochvellon> verdammt ...
<Rochvellon> so, hier nochmal: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<le_bot> Title: LibreOffice Fresh : “LibreOffice Packaging” team (at launchpad.net)
<Rolfi_> Entschuldigung, schlecht formuliert: Meine Frage ausführlich: Wenn ich das installiere, habe ich dann Nachteile bei den automatischen Updates oder ist die nue Version eingeshclossen?
<jokrebel> wenn du die Paketquelle eines PPAs hinzufügst profitierst Du auch von Aktualisierungen welche in diesem PPA gemacht werden. Installierst Du einfach ein aktuelles .deb musst Du Dich selbst um Aktuallisierungen kümmern
<jokrebel> !ppa
<le_bot> PPA steht für Pöhses-Paket-Archiv. Weil PPAs so böse sind, sollte man schleunigst ppa-purge verwenden, um sie los zu werden. (Im Ernst, du willst möglichst wenige PPAs, am besten gar keine)
<jokrebel> man sollte aber auch das rote Feld nicht ganz außer acht lassen
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA/
<le_bot> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi_> jokrebel: Danke für die Auskunft. Als Senior werde ich von beiden dann besser die Finger lassen. Danke allen für die Geduld! Einen schönen Abend!
<Rochvellon> zumindest ist das PPA 'libreoffice" laut Beschreibung vom Ubuntu packaging Team.
<Lunar> Wie kann ich die Mauseinstellungen mit der GUI ändern? Benutze i3wm, nicht gnome3. Ich habe von xserver-input-evdev zu -libinput gewechselt um zu versuchen ein Fehler zu beheben, aber es hat anscheinend auch meine Mauseinstellungen zerlegt
<bumblebee> weiß von euch jemand, wieso man im raum ##linux nichts schreiben kann?
<frostschutz> bumblebee, https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<le_bot> Title: Nickname Registration - freenode (at freenode.net)
<bumblebee> ok danke
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-09
<cutieborg7PGPPL> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<cutieborg7PGPPL> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<cutieborg7PGPPL> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<cutieborg7PGPPL> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
<cutieborg7PGPPL> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
<cutieborg7PGPPL> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
<NTQ> Was zur Hölle. Geht da grad wieder eine Botwelle durch's IRC?
<dadrc> jo
<moveax> jau
<hellvis> whois cutieborg7PGPPL
<Mundus1> Hi,
<Mundus1> ich habe Probleme mit einem Asus Laptop und dessen Grafikkarte (Nvidia 920MX)
<Mundus1> Nachdem ich nouveau installiert habe, funktionieren Touchpad und Tastatur nicht
<Mundus1> Externe Tastatur funktioniert ebenfalls nicht
<Mundus1> Wie kann ich dies reparieren?
<Mundus1> Ich installiere gerade neu...
<tomreyn> Mundus1: für später: welche ubuntuversion ("lsb_release -sd")? voll upgedatet? welches laptopmodell genua? und zeig die ausgaben von "sudo lspci -knnv" und "lsusb"
<tomreyn> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Mundus1> So, Rechner läuft wieder... Den Grafikkartenfehler schaffe ich heute nicht mehr;-) Melde mich wieder...
<BloqueNegro> servus zusammen
<BloqueNegro> kann jemand bestaetigen das der ubuntu server net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr einfach ignoriert, wenn kein network-manager installiert ist?
<BloqueNegro> wenn ich es explizit mittels net.ipv6.conf.ens3.use_tempaddr=2 angebe, bekomme ich temp. adressen
<Frickelpit> BloqueNegro: kann ich nicht bestätigen
<tomreyn> BloqueNegro: welchen wert hast du denn für net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr gesetzt?
<BloqueNegro> tomreyn: 2
<BloqueNegro> kann ich denn irgendwo sehen ob der seine adresse via dhcpv6 oder slaac bekommen hat?
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-10
<BloqueNegro> Frickelpit: Ubuntu Server, kein network-manager, interfaces-eintrag via 'inet6 auto' gesetzt?
<EriC^^> moin
<EriC^^> hoe get met jet fe
<EriC^^> slet?
<jokrebel> EriC^^: ?
<djmilchi> hi, ich bin dann wohl der neue... 
<djmilchi> Kann mir jemand helfen? Mein Firefox funktioniert nicht mehr (Ubuntu Mate) 
<k1l> djmilchi: was heisst: funktioneirt nicht mehr?
<djmilchi> Startet nicht, bzw es kommt direkt eine fehlermeldung
<k1l> und welche?
<djmilchi> "Firefox had a Problem and crashed"
<k1l> anders als bei windows haben die fehlermeldungen hier einen sinn: sie sagen was kaputt ist und wo man zum lösen ansetzen muss
<djmilchi> leider nicht wirklich k1l
<djmilchi> zumindest sagt sie mir nichts
<k1l> öffne mal ein terminal, gib dort dann "firefox" ein, und lass das terminal offen. der gibt dann einige meldungen dort aus, die bitte auf paste.ubuntu.com hochladen und hier verlinken
<djmilchi> hm, gerne- aber wie komme ich auf paste.ubuntu.com (ohne Firefox)
<k1l> ok, dann machen wir das anders. geh in dein home verzeichnis und benenne den ".mozilla" ordner mal in ".mozillabackup" oder so um
<k1l> danach firefox starten. dann startet der mit einem neuen profil. wenn es dann geht lag es an irgendwelchen addons on einstellungen von vorher
<djmilchi> k1l: Leider führt das auch zu nichts. 
<k1l> inwiefern?
<djmilchi> es wird zwar ein neues profil angelegt, aber ff startet trotzdem nicht
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<djmilchi> Mate 1.16.1
<k1l> lsb_release -sd
<djmilchi> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<k1l> "apt policy firefox |nc termbin.com 9999"  im terminal eingeben, kurz warten bis er eine url ausspuckt. die dann hier angeben
<djmilchi> http://termbin.com/zs6k
<k1l> ach das ist eine arm kiste
<djmilchi> ?
<k1l> das ist aber kein snappy core install, oder?
<djmilchi> Sorry, ich bin vermutlich der unerfahrenste ubuntu user (absoluter neuling) Was ist ein snappy core install? 
<k1l> du hast da keine normale pc hardware, sondern ein arm board. ist das ein raspberry? die haben da ab und zu ein paar eigenheiten.
<djmilchi> Ja genau, es ist ein Raspberry
<djmilchi> vorhin ging mein firefox aber noch#
<jokrebel> ist 16.04 nicht schon auf .3 (keine Ahnung ob bei arm auch schon)
<djmilchi> gibt es eine möglichkeit, firefox neu zu installieren? 
<k1l> "cat ~/.xsession-errors |nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> mal gucken ob der da was in das log geschrieben hat. ich bin mir nicht sicher wie da firefox selber logs anlegt
<djmilchi> http://termbin.com/h9ch
<k1l> startet der mit "firefox -safe-mode"?
<djmilchi> nein
<k1l> ah ok, das scheint ein problem bei arm mit dem firefox zu sein
<djmilchi> Okay, im Prinzip brauch ich Firefox auch nicht zwingend, aber wäre eben schön zu haben 
<k1l> als workaround würde ich chromium nutzen.
<k1l> das ist google chrome ohne google. ist auch in den paketquellen bei ubuntu.
<k1l> die lösung scheint zu sein, dass man sich alte versionen von firefox festtackert für die arm kiste. und das ist eigentlich ein security nightmare.
<djmilchi> Ja, das ist keine wirklich befriedigende Lösung
<djmilchi> Vielen Dank mal für deine hilfe! Ich werde noch ein wenig experimentieren (dazu ist der raspi ja da) und dann auf chromium umsteigen 
<tomreyn> djmilchi: hast du's mal mit updaten probiert?
<tomreyn> <djmilchi> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<tomreyn> aktuell ist 16,04.3
<djmilchi> ah, ein ubuntu update? 
<tomreyn> die kommen an sich laufend, ja
<djmilchi> ah, ein ubuntu update? .o
<tomreyn> kein hauptversionsupgrade, sondern nur das einspielen von updates und bugfixes meine ich
<k1l> "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<djmilchi> ich hab ehrlioch gesagt KEINE ahnung, wie das geht (Noob)
<tomreyn> geht auch per graphischer benutzersteuerung (GUI)
<djmilchi> danke für den Tipp, werd ich gleich mal versuchen 
<tomreyn> normalerweise sollten sicherheitsupdates und bugfixes automatisch installiert werden, es sei denn deine installation hat das irgendwie deaktiviert.
<tomreyn> updates nicht automatisch zu installieren ist an sich grob fahrlässig.
<djmilchi> das kann gut möglich sein, schließlich (so wurde mir gesagt) hab ich ein arm rechner
<tomreyn> ARM, ja, das hat nicht direkt was mit minderbemittelt zu tun, eher mit 'nicht intel cpu'
<djmilchi> kannst du mir sagen, wie ich die automatischen updates aktiviere?
<k1l> das mit dem arm wird nur interessant, wenn firefox techniken vorraussetzt, die es so nicht für arm gibt, oder aus treiber gründen nicht unterstützt sind.
<tomreyn> menü -> einstellungen -> software & updates
<tomreyn> dann aufm dritten tab
<tomreyn> xenial-security und xenial-updates sollten auf jeden fall aktiviert sein
<tomreyn> und in der mitte "automatically check for updates" -> daily, und "when there are security updates" -> "download and install automatically"
<tomreyn> ganz unten "for long-term support versions"
<tomreyn> ich hab das hier alles auf englisch wie du merkst
<djmilchi> Xenial ist bei mir ausgegraut (kann vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass gerade ein update läuft) Der rest war schon so eingestellt
<k1l> lass das update erst laufen
<tomreyn> ja das muss erst fertig werden, danach kannst du das da einstellen
<djmilchi> Ich glaub wenn ihr mit mir fertig seid, lösch ich auf meinem richtigen rechner direkt windows per format c: ;)
<djmilchi> oh, darf man hier überhaupt windows schreiben? 
<k1l> klar
<tomreyn> man darf hier sogar durchspringen!
<djmilchi> das darf man auch? 
<tomreyn> das zu diskutierne ist alölerdings nicht erlaubt, da fachfremd. ;-)
<djmilchi> :D
<djmilchi> So, ich nochmal:D die Xenial updates bleien ausgegraut
<djmilchi> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<k1l> mach das noch mal alles zu
<djmilchi> okay, ich mach mal einen neustart. 
<tomreyn> der muss ggf. mal unattended-upgrades installieren
<djmilchi> Auch nach dem neustart (ich bin immer noch übberascht, wie schnell das geht) bleiben die optionen ausgegraut
<tomreyn> djmilchi: mach mal das im terminal: dpkg -l unattended-upgrades firefox
<djmilchi> firefox hab ich deinstalliert
<tomreyn> djmilchi: und unattended-upgrades ?
<tomreyn> djmilchi: vielleicht klappt ja firefox wenn du die aktuelle version nutzt und nicht die die vorher drauf war.
<djmilchi> dazu müsst eich ff neu installieren
<tomreyn> für unattended-upgrades? nö.
<djmilchi> dpkg-query: Kein Paket gefunden, das auf firefox passt
<stegbth> hi
<stegbth> ich habe gerade auf die zweite SSD in meinem Laptop Ubuntu 18.04 installiert, dabei musste ich beim Installer "etwas anderes tun" auswaehlen.
<stegbth> dann gibt's aber keine Moeglichkeit mehr die komplette Platte zu verschluesseln
<stegbth> habe ich hier was uebersehen?
<nubcake> kann man einen ubuntu usb stick komplett persistent machen? Die Anleitungen, die ich bisher gefunden habe, beschreiben nur, wie man eine zweite Partition anlegt und diese dann persistent macht. Mir wäre aber eine Partition (der komplette Stick) und diese dann persistent lieber.
<dadrc> nubcake, dann willst du eher ein ubuntu auf einen usb-stick installieren, inklusive grub
<nubcake> dadrc, genau :D geht das so ohne weiteres?
<dadrc> jo
<nubcake> oh ok, dann hab ich wohl den baum vor lauter wäldern nicht gesehen..
<nubcake> man dankt
<dadrc> viel erfolg
<nubcake> dankeschön
<Mundus1> Hi, habe Probleme mit meiner Grafikkarte in einem Asus Notebook und kriege die Probleme nicht in den Griff
<Rochvellon> Und wenn wir jetzt noch wüssten, um was es sich für eine GraKa und einen Fehler handelt, könnten wir evtl. helfen
<Mundus1> Es handelt sich um eine NVIDIA 520 MX
<Mundus1> Ähh 920 MX ;)
<Mundus1> Fehlermeldung http://paste.ubuntu.com/=yZkH74d7CS/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Mundus1> Der Fehler scheint bekannt zu sein, jedoch führen meine Versuche das Problem zu lösen nur zum Totalabsturz.... Welche Informationen benötigt ihr noch?
<Mundus1> Die GraKa ist lt. Bios eine Intel HD Graphics 620 und NVIDIA GeForce 920MX
<tomreyn> Mundus1: ubuntu-version, kernel-version, lspci -nn
<Mundus1> ubuntu 16.04.3
<Mundus1> lspci -nn http://paste.ubuntu.com/=HzkX94fh93/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> ohje ...so ein Hybridteil?
<jokrebel> hier schon geschaut? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/
<le_bot> Title: Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/748078/nvidia-geforce-930m-driver-and-pci-bus-error
<le_bot> Title: 14.04 - Nvidia GeForce 930M driver and PCI bus error - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> neuerer propritärer nvidia-treiber, neuer kernel mit nouveau, oder pci=nomsi helfen wohl
<Mundus1> tomreyn: Den Artikel hatte ich gelesen und damit mein System zum Absturz gebracht... Ich werde jetzt nochmal pci=nomsi probieren. Muss in die grub, oder ist das falsch ;-)
<tomreyn> einfach einmalig beim booten angeben
<tomreyn> in grub
<Mundus1> Ok, damit es nicht dauerhaft ist, zumindest zunächst..
<tomreyn> genau
<tomreyn> also beim booten shift gedrückt halten, dann 'e' wie editieren drücken, dann an das ende der zeile gehen wo "splash" steht und da das zusätzlich eintragen, dann strg-x drücken
<Mundus1> So, die Fehlermeldung ist weg. Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit mit pci=nouveau mein Glück versucht... Was ist besser, neuen Kernel mit nouveau, proprietärer Treiber oder pci=nomsi?
<dadrc> Ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit dem proprietären Treiber gemacht
<jokrebel> ...ooO( mal abgesehen von den schlechten Erfahrungen mit NVidia im Allgemeinen und Hybrid im Besonderen ;-)
<Mundus1> Ich brauche das Laptop nur für Standardanwendungen, daher werde ich das Problem in Kauf nehmen ;-).
<tomreyn> wenn du's nur für standardanwendungen brauchst dann ggf. einfach die nvidia-karte im bios deaktivieren (geht bei den hybriden in der regel).
<jokrebel> so hörte ich das auch
<Mundus1> Da ich auch Windows nutze, werde ich wohl den proprietären Treiber versuchen. Was sind denn die Probleme die mich erwarten können (den vollgeschriebenen Speicher habt ihr ja gelöst ;-))
<Mundus1> Danke für eure Hilfe.
<Nelika> hi Igraltist
<Nelika> hi igraltist
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-11
<Bambus> servus leute, hat einer von euch bereits 18.04 angetestet?
<bnjn> hi, wenn ich cp nutze, gibt es da eine option um bei input/output error zu ueberspringen oder macht es cp automatisch?
<bnjn> ich versuche gerade von einer defekten platte via nautilus dateien zu kopieren
<dadrc> Übliches Vorgehen wäre ein Image mit ddrescue zu ziehen und davon zu kopieren
<bnjn> aber oft kommt die meldung "Error while copying." und "Error when getting information for file '/media/ntfs/Users/Nebenuser/AppData/Local/Temp/4224_17535/manifest.fingerprint': Input/output error"
<dadrc> SO schlägt ansonsten `cp -fR` vor, das könnte klappen, weiß ich aber nicht
<bnjn> muss dann auf skip klicken
<bnjn> ok, ddrescue klingt vernuenftiger
<bnjn> ab die ntfs partition nur lesend eingebunden
<dadrc> Dazu vielleicht gut zu lesen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gddrescue/
<le_bot> Title: gddrescue › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> für gewöhnlich kopiert man nicht von einer defekten Platte, sondern nimmt das Backup
<dadrc> Schon mal eine gute Idee, aber die Hardware drunter kann ja trotzdem weiter kaputt gehen
<bnjn> danke
<bnjn> muss ich bei Quelle ganze partition /dev/sda3 angeben oder geht auch schon eingebunden /media/ntfs/ ?
<dadrc> Sollte egal sein
<bnjn> bei ziel habe ich: /media/ubuntu/9880-4F55/Romans\ 500GB\ Platte\ Sicherung/gddrescue/
<dadrc> muss eine datei sein
<dadrc> ddrescue baut dir ein Image
<bnjn> mein befehl lautet: ddrescue -n /media/ntfs/ /media/ubuntu/9880-4F55/Romans\ 500GB\ Platte\ Sicherung/gddrescue/ ddrescue.log
<bnjn> achso
<dadrc> Das kannst du dann mounten und mal gucken, was sich so kopieren lässt
<bnjn> .tar.bz2 als Ziel?
<dadrc> ddrescue erstellt ein Raw Image, übliche Endung dafür wäre .img
<bnjn> ok
<bnjn> ddrescue -n /media/ntfs/* /media/ubuntu/9880-4F55/Romans\ 500GB\ Platte\ Sicherung/gddrescue/ddrescue-mit-n-option.img ddrescue.log ddrescue: Too many files.
<bnjn> .-.
<dadrc> Wo kommtn der Stern da her?
<dadrc> Der hat da nichts verloren =)
<bnjn> hab ohne stern gemacht aber da kam diese meldung zuvor:
<bnjn> GNU ddrescue 1.19 Press Ctrl-C to interrupt rescued:         0 B,  errsize:   28672 B,  current rate:        0 B/s    ipos:     28160 B,   errors:       1,    average rate:        0 B/s    opos:     28160 B, run time:       1 s,  successful read:       1 s ago Finished           
<bnjn> die .img war leer
<bnjn> fehlt eine option vielleicht?
<bnjn> wie gehe ich weiter vor?
<bnjn> mount | grep ntfs 
<bnjn>  /dev/sda3 on /media/ntfs type fuseblk (ro,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<bnjn> ist eine ntfs partition 
<hellvis> normalerweise macht man das mit ausgehangenen partitionen
<bnjn> muss ich ddrescue als sudo starten?
<hellvis> auch
<bnjn> ohne sudo:  ddrescue -n /dev/sda3/ /media/ubuntu/9880-4F55/Romans\ 500GB\ Platte\ Sicherung/gddrescue/ddrescue-mit-n-option.img ddrescue.log ddrescue: Can't open input file: Not a directory
<hellvis> mach mal den slash hinter sda3 weg
<bnjn> ok mit sudo und ohne slash laeuft es
<bnjn> und wie schaue ich in das image spaeter rein?
<bnjn> wie extrahiere ich die daten daraus?
<sdx23> !Datenrettung
<le_bot> Informationen zu Datenrettung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<sdx23> nach dem, was du oben schreibst, scheint das Dateisystem noch einigermaszen intakt zu sein. Dann kannst du das Image mounten und "normal" da raus kopieren.
<bnjn> ok
<bnjn> ipos und opos bedeutet input position und output position ?
<stevieh> hey ho. Ich häng beim bashen grad an einer stelle: function foo { echo result=$1 }   ;  foo "bier bar"
<stevieh> kommt result="bier bar" raus. ich will aber result=bier bar
<stevieh> muss ich da wirklich mit sed die " wegmachen?
<Frickelpit> funktioniert hier in der bash
<stevieh> wtf?
<stevieh> stimmt, geht hier auch so.
<dadrc> …?
<stevieh> ich hab das aus einem grösseren Stück code rausgenommen...
<stevieh> ok, bin doof und hab das nicht aufs zielsystem kopiert :-)
<RedNifre> Hi.
<RedNifre> Ich habe hier ein Script dass ich auf einem Pi in einem tmux per ssh starte und das ein paar Debug-Meldungen auf der Standard-Ausgabe ausgibt. Ich würde es aber gerne per Autostart starten, damit es auch wieder nach einem Stromausfall o.Ä. läuft. Wie starte ich es so dass ich immer noch einfach an die Ausgabe dran komme?
<RedNifre> Ist vermutlich eher eine shell/script/ssh-Frage als direkt Ubuntu...
<jokrebel> vor allem weil auf dem Pi wohl eher noch nicht mal ein Ubuntu läuft ... aber warum fragst Du dann nicht zB. #bash oder so?
<RedNifre> ja, klingt gut.
<DaVu> RedNifre: was für ein OS läuft auf dem Pi?
<DaVu> antwort auch gern per PN, wenn es hier drin stören sollte
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-04
<empedokles78> Wie kann ich in der shell herausfinden, was an mysql zeug installiert ist?
<koegs> wahlweise "dpkg -l" oder "apt list --installed"
<indy73c> hallo zusammen, seit einiger zeit will sich mein VPN nicht mehr Connecten .. könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen wo im system ich infos darüber bekomme, wieso nicht?
<DaVu> empedokles78: bei mir hat gerade: dpkg -l mysql* 
<DaVu> ein gutes Ergebnis gebracht
<koegs> indy73c: /var/log/syslog
<indy73c> koegs: super, genau das richtige
<empedokles78> DaVu, was davon ist von ubuntu selber und was kann ich löschen (arbeite nicht mehr damit): https://dpaste.de/NMFT
<le_bot> Title: dpaste/NMFT (Bash) (at dpaste.de)
<DaVu> empedokles78: die Kürzel, die du links siehst, sagen dir folgendes:
<DaVu> u = unknown
<DaVu> n = not-installed
<DaVu> r = remve/deinstall
<DaVu> c = config-files
<DaVu> ii = install installed
<DaVu> somit ist das hier: ii mysql-client-5 5.7.25-0ubun amd64 MySQL database client binaries
<DaVu> von Ubuntu
<DaVu> also alles das, wo "ubun" dahinter steht
<DaVu> rc mysql-server-5 5.6.30-0ubun amd64 MySQL database server binaries an
<DaVu> das solltest du ignorieren können. Da dort wohl nur noch die config-files vorhanden sind
<DaVu> zumindest hast du eine neuere Version bereits installiert
<DaVu> wenn du diese "rc" nicht mehr sehen möchtest, kannst du das (glaube ich) mit: dpkg -P <paketname.deb> 
<DaVu> erreichen
<DaVu> Wenn du mysql komplett entfernen möchtest, dann schaust du einfach wo überall ein "ii" dahinter steht und entferns diese Pakete
<DaVu> Siehe auch: https://askubuntu.com/questions/18804/what-do-the-various-dpkg-flags-like-ii-rc-mean
<le_bot> Title: command line - What do the various dpkg flags like 'ii' 'rc' mean? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<empedokles78> DaVu, habe einmal das hier versucht: "sudo dpkg -r <mysql-workbenc*.deb>" geht aber nicht.
<DaVu> lass mal die "<>" weg
<empedokles78> ii heisst, dass es installed sein sollte, oder? Ist es dann schlau das zu entfernen?
<DaVu> Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach gar nichts damit machen. Es sei denn du hast Platzprobleme
<DaVu> Was juckt es dich, wenn MySQL installiert ist
<empedokles78> DaVu, und dieses workbench-dingens?
<DaVu> Das ist ja ohnehin nicht installiert und es sind nur noch die Config-files vorhanden
<empedokles78> "Fehler: --remove benötigt einen gültigen Paketnamen. »mysql-workbenc*.deb« ist kein solcher; ungültiger Paketname in Spezifizierer »mysql-workbenc*.deb«: Zeichen »*« nicht erlaubt (nur Buchstaben, Ziffern und die Zeichen »-+._«)
<empedokles78> "
<empedokles78> achso.
<DaVu> jo, kann sein, dass du erst rausfinden musst, wie der Paketname richtig lautet
<DaVu> aber, ich weiß ja nicht, mich würde es wahrscheinlich einfach nicht stören
<empedokles78> DaVu, ja, der wird nur abgekürzt dargestellt.
<empedokles78> Ich lasse das dann lieber mal.
<DaVu> empedokles78: bei mir sieht das gerade mal so für einen Kandidaten mit "rc" aus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b5T8fPP3d9/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> daraufhin habe ich: sudo dpkg -P catdoc
<DaVu> gemacht und danach kam als output:
<DaVu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5rVqgnG3mb/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> und schon wird das ganze nicht mehr gelistet
<DaVu> Die Ausgabe in deinem Paste sieht sehr "abgeschnitten" aus. Normalerweise werden dort die vollen Paketnamen gelsitet, die du dann direkt mit "dpkg -P <paketname>" (ohne die <>) verwenden kannst
<DaVu> So, ich bin jetzt aber erstmal raus. Aber das ist glaube ich alles, was du brauchst
<empedokles78> DaVu, danke. Fragt sich, wie man das nicht abgeschnitten angezeigt bekommt.
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-05
<empedokles78> kann man redshift so einstellen, dass es automatisch nach tag und nachtszeit aktiviert wird?
<sdx23> empedokles78: redshift passt die Farbtemperatur per default kontinuierlich entsprechend Uhrzeit an.
<empedokles78> sdx23, funktioniert bei mir leider nicht. rechts oben habe ich einen lampenicon, wenn ich da auf aktiviert klicke geht redshift an. wenn ich den haken entferne ist tag.
<apollo13> gnome hat das inzwischen builtin, was hast du für ein DE?
<empedokles78> apollo13, desktop? Gnome.
<apollo13> da braucht man doch kein redshift mehr, das ist inzwischen eingebaut
<apollo13> und nennt sich "night light" unter settings -> devices -> displays
<empedokles78> apollo13, ah, okay, dann kann ich das ja mal damit versuchen und redshift kicken.
<empedokles78> welche desktops verwendet ihr so?
<j0k> umfragen sind eher Offtopic
<DaVu> z. Zt. Unity auf 16.04 und Gnome auf 18.04, aber das wird sich wohl bald ändern, da Gnome unter 18.04 kein quarter tiling unterstützt
<DaVu> und ja, das ist wirklich eher OT
<empedokles78> DaVu, Gnome wird doch bleiben und Unity ist Geschichte, oder?
<DaVu> ja
<empedokles78> Was meinst denn mit Quarter Tiling?
<DaVu> Das ich ein Fenster in die obere linke Ecke schieben kann und es dann ein Viertel des Bildschirms automatisch skaliert
<DaVu> Unter Gnome geht immer nur der halbe Bildschirm
<DaVu> unter Unity mit dem Unity Tweak tool konnte man quarter tiling machen
<DaVu> das geht nun nicht mehr
<empedokles78> DaVu, und was wird sich nun ändern? Dass Gnome das auch bald kann?
<empedokles78> Danke für den Tipp übrigens :)
<empedokles78> Unity fand ich eigentlich angenehmer. Gnome braucht viel mehr Platz.
<DaVu> sowas: https://imgur.com/a/H8CxwS0
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<DaVu> das geht unter Gnome nicht mehr
<empedokles78> DaVu, ja, schade. Jetzt musst du damit leben.
<DaVu> nö ;) gibt ja noch andere
<empedokles78> z.B.?
<DaVu> Umfrage = OT ...aber sei es drum. KDE z. B.
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop/
<le_bot> Title: Desktop › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> Bin leider nicht so experimentierfreudig, um da mal was anzutesten.
<indy73c_> hallo zusammen
<DaVu> Hallo indy73c_. Wenn du eine Frage hast, dann frag einfach. Auf ein "Hallo" antworten die wenigsten hier ;)
<LupusE> empedokles78: um im bereich support zu bleiben: Du kannst auch verschiedene DE/WM installieren und beim Login auswählen welchen Du benutzen willst ... Und alle die nicht gefallen können danach über das Meta-Paket wieder deinstalliert werden sieh 'apt-cache search desktop$'
<empedokles78> LupusE, huch, da kommt ganz schön viel.
<empedokles78> "lxde - metapackage for LXDE" sehe ich z.B.
<LupusE> dann darfst du nun weiter lesen was 'meta packages' sind und warum sie deine freunde sind. gleich vor 'wo ist der unterschied zwischen einem WM (Window Manager) und einem DE (Desktop Environment).
<empedokles78> LupusE, auf welchen Link referenzierst du?
<LupusE> www.google.de
<DaVu> das ^^ oder https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fenstermanager/
<le_bot> Title: Fenstermanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> DaVu, und wenn man Compiz als Fenstermanager mit Gnome verwendet, funktioniert das dann überhaupt alles noch?
<DaVu> Ich verwende Compiz nicht und habe ehrlich gesagt auch kein Interesse daran. 
<LupusE> ... nein. alles was nicht mit compiz funktioniert funktioniert auch mit gnome und compiz nicht.
<empedokles78> ob ich eine wahl habe, interessiert mich weniger, weil ich eh nicht beurteilen kann, was sich ändert :)
<LupusE> ist cosmic das aktuelle stable?
<DaVu> Was meinst du mit "stable"?
<DaVu> Cosmic ist das aktuelle 18.10 release
<DaVu> in wie fern das stable ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich bleibe meist bei LTS
<DaVu> und da es erst im April was anderes geben wird, ist es das aktuellste
<stevieh> nein, compiz und gnome3 gehen afaik nicht mehr miteinander, aber das braucht man auch nicht mehr.
<empedokles78> stevieh, dann fällt der vorteil dahin. :)
<indy73c_> DaVu: ja ich weiß, habe auch keine antwort erwartet, wollte nur höflich sein
<stevieh> welcher vorteil?
<empedokles78> stevieh, von der trennung des window-managers, wenn sowieso nur der standard richtig funktioniert.
<empedokles78> Bei Gnome nervt mich dieser Platzverschleiss: https://imgur.com/a/WlvZ4ac
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<empedokles78> Gibt es Abwege?
<stevieh> kein gnome nehmen... wahrscheinlich.
<empedokles78> Ich weiche leider nicht gerne vom Standard ab. :)
<DaVu> Gnome ist kein Standard. Nur eine, sagen wir mal, Version
<DaVu> Du kannst ohne weiteres Kubuntu installieren und hast direct KDE. 
<empedokles78> Aber Ubuntu default. Hmm. Kubuntu gefällt mir irgendwie nicht.
<Fussel> empedokles78: wenn redshift an ist, müsste es tagsüber eine "nicht rote monitorfarbe" haben
<empedokles78> Fussel, müsste, aber wenn es oben rechts aktiviert war, wurde der Monitor rot, unabhängig von der Tageszeit.
<tomreyn> warum nutzt du nochmal nicht night light?
<Rochvellon> meinten Sie night shift, tomreyn?
<tomreyn> nö https://www.gnome.org/news/2017/03/gnome-3-24-released/attachment/night-light/
<le_bot> Title: Night Light – GNOME (at www.gnome.org)
<unicatx> ich habe mir mittels yt-dl einen Talk-Gespräch gedownloaded und leider kann ich dabei nichts verstehen, da es an der Lautstärke fehlt. Kann mir jemand helfen? https://pastebin.com/XxHs1C5i
<le_bot> Title: unicatx@vgnnr498e:~$ youtube-dl https://kenfm.de/fritz-edlinger/ [generic] frit - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-06
<empedokles78> tomreyn, nutze ich bereits, funktioniert.
<empedokles78> Mit den Jahren wird sich auf meiner Platte so einiges an Programmen angesammelt haben. Wie kann ich herausfinden, was ich auf meinem system nicht mehr benötige?
<Fussel> empedokles78: die programme sind eigentlich weniger das problem vom festplattenplatz her, da sind die datenbanken dazu einiges schlimmer, und die lassen sich recht schnell mit einer festplattenplatzanalyse finden
<drc> empedokles78: https://debian-administration.org/article/134/Removing_unnecessary_packages_with_deborphan sollte helfen
<le_bot> Title: Removing unnecessary packages with deborphan (at debian-administration.org)
<j0k> woher soll das Ubuntu wissen welches Programm Du nicht mehr brauchst?
<tomreyn> empedokles78: deborphan, ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported, https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - tomreyn/scripts: Some scripts I use or used in the past (at github.com)
<empedokles78> Fussel, datenbanken von programmen?
<Fussel> empedokles78: zum beisbiel braucht ein musikplayer sehr wenig platz, die musik dazu aber sehr
<empedokles78> In meinem Software-Center erscheint z.B.: Ibus Table (unter Erweiterungen) "Ibus-table is an input method framework for table-based input methods. Mostly it is used for Chines input methods such as..." - Woher stammt der Kram?
<LupusE> ich denke aus china ... aber das ist nur eine vermutung.
<Fussel> so kram ist als sogar kleiner als der kernel... schaut zwar doof aus, kostet aber auch nix
<empedokles78> Fussel, stammt das irgendwie von Gnome?
<Fussel> empedokles78: spezifisch kann ich da leider keine ratschläge geben, also keine ahnung
<tomreyn> empedokles78: https://oguzhaninan.github.io/Stacer-Web/ wäre da auch noch, hab aber keine erfahrungen damit und es birgt wie immer bei solchenm tools die gefahr dass man änderungen macht die auswirkungne haben die man nicht will, es aber nicht merkt.
<le_bot> Title: Stacer - Linux System Optimizer & Monitoring (at oguzhaninan.github.io)
<LupusE> empedokles78: was oft hilft ist nachzusehen auf https://packages.ubuntu.com/ibus-table ... zumindest in die andere richtung. irgendwo steht auch in welcher abhaengigkeit es instlliert wurde. aber den befehl vergese ich immer.
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- ibus-table (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Fussel> ja, sowas ist immer sehr vorsichtig zu verwenden
<empedokles78> LupusE, wenn es da aufgeführt ist, braucht das system das package?
<j0k> wird der Platz grad knapp?
<LupusE> empedokles78: wenn es im ubuntu reposetory aufgeführt ist, dann ist das sozusagen 'die homepage' des pakets. da sollte jedes paket mit einer kleinen beschriebung stehen. das wurde übernommen von packages.debian.org, und ist sehr sehr hilfreich.
<j0k> oder ist das mit dem "wird sich angesammelt haben" nur eine Vermutung?
<empedokles78> j0k, wenn ich obigen Befehl von tomreyn eingebe erhalte ich jedenfalls diese liste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cY99ZCzdSq/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> wobei da "nicht unterstützt" auch pakete mit "community-unterstützung" mit rein zählt
<tomreyn> aber die nicht mehr herunterzuladenden sind wirklich murks
<tomreyn> oder halt pakete die du bewusst ohne apt-quelle (direkt als .deb, und damit ohne upgradepfad) installiert hast
<empedokles78> tomreyn, wie deinstalliere ich sie?
<tomreyn> auf meinem desktop (18.04 / gnome) sieht das so aus - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fFzBS9GNzF/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> empedokles78: du weißt nicht wie man pakete deinstalliert?
<tomreyn> komm schon, du bist doch schon ne weile dabei, oder?
<empedokles78> tomreyn, der befehl wie er auf der debian site steht zeigt das an?: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R84KhSP3Z6/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> fragst du mich grade ob deborphan das bei dir anzeigt?
<tomreyn> wie alle hier erwarte auch ich ein mindestmaß an eigeninitiative...
<empedokles78> tomreyn, nö, der befehl deborphan zeigt das an. bei mir.
<tomreyn> yo das ist ok. erläuterungen zu befehlen kann man über das paket "man-db" installieren und dann per "man befehldermichinteressiert" im terminal aufrufen,
<tomreyn> also das ist ok im sinne von "das programm funktioniert, die ausgabe ist nicht unerwartet".
<tomreyn> man kann erläuterungen zu befehlen (man(ual) pages) auch unter http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ abrufen. oft auch auf deutsch.
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: Welcome (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<empedokles78> tomreyn, wird jetzt nicht ersichtlich, wie ich da einen befehl finde.
<tomreyn> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/BEFEHLDERMICHINTERESSIERT
<tomreyn> und dann bei bedarf in der url das en durch de ersetzen
<tomreyn> und das cosmic durch den codenamen deiner ubuntu-version (awk -F= '/UBUNTU_CODENAME/ {print $2}' /etc/os-release)
<tomreyn> Wenn du das man-db -Paket installierst sind die dann per "man BEFEHLDERMICHINTERESSEIRT" angezeigten Seiten automatisch in deiner bevorzugten Sprache und passend zu Deiner Ubuntu-Version.
<empedokles78> tomreyn, okay, dann installiere ich das mal. dpkg --purge hat bei mir spontan nicht funktioniert: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pjT9vtsczK/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> empedokles78: "apt purge <paketname>" ist der bessere weg.
<tomreyn> immer apt gegenüber dpkg vorziehen wo immer m,öglich
<empedokles78> okay. versuch ich mal.
<empedokles78> tomreyn, komisch: gefunden werden kann es nicht: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W9KTbc7fDW/, aber angezeigt wird es?: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cY99ZCzdSq/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> empedokles78: was ist "pacroread"?
<tomreyn> das ist auch nicht in der liste enthalten
<empedokles78> tomreyn, oops, aber "E: Paket ambiance-blackout-colors kann nicht gefunden werden." ist in der liste enthalten.
<empedokles78> Wie finde ich heraus, was das nun genau ist: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libfolks-telepathy25 ?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package libfolks-telepathy25 in bionic (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> empedokles78: guck mal ganz unten auf https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libfolks&searchon=names
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- libfolks (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> wenn "ambiance-blackout-colors" nicht mehr installiert ist dann wird es auch von "ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported" inzwischen nicht mehr angezeigt werden
<tomreyn> du hast es vielleicht zwischenzeitlich schon (als abhängigkeit eines anderen pakets z.b.) deinstalliert
<empedokles78> tomreyn, könnte sein. Ich verwende dropbox, aber dropbox wird auch unter den nicht mehr herunterzuladenden paketen gelistet: dropbox.
<tomreyn> empedokles78: dann hast du dafür keine apt-quelle konfiguriert
<LupusE> dropbox als apt paketquelle? ich bin zu alt ...
<tomreyn> scheint an sich machbar zu sein https://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/ (at linux.dropbox.com)
<tomreyn> echo 'deb https://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu bionic main' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources/lists.d/dropbox.list
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/ (at linux.dropboxstatic.com)
<empedokles78> tomreyn, würdest du es löschen?
<tomreyn> ich geh da jetzt mal davon aus dass du 18.04 hast
<tomreyn> ich persönlich würde gar nicht erst dropbox verwenden. aber wenn du es verwenden willst würde ich nur die apt-quelle hinzufügen damit du immer die aktuellste version hast
<tomreyn> das "nur" kannst du streichen
<empedokles78> tomreyn, wie mache ich das? ja, ich habe die 18.04 Lts
<tomreyn> empedokles78: <tomreyn> echo 'deb https://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu bionic main' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources/lists.d/dropbox.list
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/ (at linux.dropboxstatic.com)
<tomreyn> empedokles78: das ist ein befehl den du ausführen kannst. danach dann noch "sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999" und die url hier posten bitte.
<empedokles78> tomreyn, da krieg ich: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QDpbQ7mv7J/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> empedokles78: sorry, vertippt.
<tomreyn> echo 'deb https://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu bionic main' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dropbox.list
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/ (at linux.dropboxstatic.com)
<tomreyn> empedokles78: ^ das, und dann: sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<empedokles78> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/s5xz
<tomreyn> empedokles78: ah, klappt doch, prima den apt signing key hast du scheinbar schon installiert. dann sollte das paket jetzt nicht mehr in der gleichen kategorie von ubuntu-support-status aufgelistet werden, weil du jetzt nen upgradepfad hast
<empedokles78> tomreyn, stimmt, jetzt ist nur noch sublime-text da aufgeführt.
<tomreyn> empedokles78: schön dass es besser wird.
<empedokles78> tomreyn, da habe ich auch "echo "deb https://download.sublimetext.com/ apt/stable/" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sublime-text.list" eingegeben, wie hier beschrieben: https://www.sublimetext.com/docs/3/linux_repositories.html
<le_bot> Title: Linux Package Manager Repositories – Sublime Text 3 Documentation (at www.sublimetext.com)
<empedokles78> sublime-text wird aber dennoch aufgeführt.
<tomreyn> empedokles78: mach mal: sudo apt-get update 2>& | nc termbin.com 9999; apt-cache policy 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<empedokles78> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/t5ae
<tomreyn> empedokles78: und die andere url?
<tomreyn> empedokles78: und zum schluss bitte noch:  apt-cache policy sublime-text 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<empedokles78> oh, da waren zwei: https://termbin.com/fawz
<empedokles78> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/5gbl
<tomreyn> empedokles78: dann glaube ich nicht dass sublime-text noch unter "No longer downloadable" in der Ausagbe von "ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported" angezeigt wird
<tomreyn> (sicherlich aber unter "unsupported")
<empedokles78> tomreyn, ja, jetzt ist es da weg.
<tomreyn> na fein
<empedokles78> tomreyn, wie kann ich eine fremdquelle löschen, wenn ich sie im bash hinzugefügt habe? via "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tista/adapta"
<j0k> !ppa-purge
<le_bot> Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<tomreyn> ppa-purge funktioniert leider nicht wirklich gut, ich empfehle das nicht mehr
<tomreyn> leider gibt es aber keine alternative, es bleibt nur handarbeit. 
<tomreyn> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:tista/adapta
<tomreyn> oder alternativ die entsprechende datei unter /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ausfindig machen und löschen (oder in *.save umbenennen)
<j0k> tomreyn: ich hatte (vorausgesetzt dass nicht vorher "irgendwas anderes versucht wurde") mit ppa-purge noch nie Probleme
<empedokles78> tomreyn, was ist denn das problem mit obigem remove befehl?
<tomreyn> empedokles78: probier's mal mit ppa-purge, vielleicht klappts ja
<j0k> also voher händisch dran rumfummeln läßt ppa-purge dann anschließend ziemlich sicher scheitern
<tomreyn> ja. dann auf jeden fall. 
<tomreyn> soweit ich mich erinnere macht es allenfalls die apt-quelle weg, das downgraden des pakets klappt nicht immer, und den apt key versucht es erst gar nicht zu entfernen
<tomreyn> ...in einigen fällen
<empedokles78> gnupg-agent:all wird als orphaned angezeigt. es wird offenbar erst in 18.10 benötigt: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=cosmic&section=all&arch=any&keywords=gnupg-agent&searchon=names
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- gnupg-agent (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> wie kommst du darauf dass gnupg-agent erst für 18.10 benötigt wird? diese website sagt das nicht aus.
<tomreyn> was zeigt gnupg-agent denn als "orphaned" an?
<j0k> was genau (oder hab ich das überlesen?) ist denn eigentlich das Anliegen? Massive Platzproblem? Oder eher zu viel Zeit und "das Gefühl man müsse mal dringend ausmisten" ...bis dann nix mehr geht und man erst recht support braucht ;-)
<sdx23> j0k: achwas, das Ende vom Lied ist, dass alles verfrickelt wurde und deswegen dann neu installiert wird. Dann ist das Ziel (aufgeräumt) auch erreicht. :)
<empedokles78> tomreyn, also ich lese "cosmic (18.10) (utils): GNU privacy guard - cryptographic agent (dummy transitional package) [universe]
<empedokles78> 2.2.8-3ubuntu1.1 [security]: all"
<sdx23> Aber im Ernst: wenn's darum geht ist Neuinstallieren tatsächlich die bessere Variante.
<empedokles78> tomreyn, anzeigen tut's deborphaned.
<empedokles78> sdx23, okay, ich lass mal. :)
<j0k> sdx23: :D
<tomreyn> empedokles78: das tool heißt "deborphan" und offenbar ist dir nicht klar was seine ausgabe bedeutet, weil du dich mit dem tool nicht beschäftigt hast
<tomreyn> empedokles78 was schließt du denn aus der ausgabe zu gnupg-agent, die du da zitiert hast?
<empedokles78> tomreyn, das tool zeigt pakete an, die es als nicht mehr gebraucht erachtet. naja, ich verwende die 18.04 lts und nicht 18.10.
<tomreyn> empedokles78: warum postest du dann ne url die nur nach cosmic-paketen filtert?
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=gnupg-agent
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- gnupg-agent (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<empedokles78> tomreyn, hab' nur den paketnamen eingetippt.
<tomreyn> "die letzte stabile version is vorausgewählt in der suchmaske, das ist cosmic
<tomreyn> man kann auch "any" auswählen
<empedokles78> okay, und was meint dummy transitional package?
<j0k> empedokles78: ich fürchte ja, Dir ist nicht klar, dass man besser keinen Mix aus verschiedenen Quellen hat
<tomreyn> ein "dummy transitional package" hat in der regel nur den sinn dass andere pakete, von denen es abhängt, installiert werden. man kann es in dem betreffenden ubuntu-release problemlos deinstallieren.
<empedokles78> j0k, habe ich denn einen mix aus verschiedenen quellen?
<j0k> hast Du denn Deine Source Liste schon gepostet und ich hab sie übersehn?
<j0k> und mindestens Fremdquellen scheints Du ja zu haben
<tomreyn> apt-cache policy war https://termbin.com/fawz
<empedokles78> j0k, nein, ich wüsste auch nicht wie.
<empedokles78> j0k, ein paar fremdquellen werde ich schon haben (themes).
<tomreyn> ich she da an sich erst mal kein problem, außer fremdquellen an sich
<j0k> klang halt nach "auch noch mix von Releases"
<tomreyn> sieht nicht danach aus. der sublime text editor hat halt keinen codename aber das ist da halt so
<tomreyn> solange apt-get update keine zurückgehaltenen pakete zeigt ist erst mal alles ok würd ich sagen
<empedokles78> tomreyn, was meinst du mit codename?
<j0k> Versionsnamen von ubuntu vermutlich. Fehlt Dir so viel Grundlagenwissen? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger/#Wie-werden-die-Versionen-bezeichnet
<le_bot> Title: Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tomreyn> empedokles78: "Bionic Beaver" (kurz "bionic") ist der Codename von Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. siehe auch /etc/os-release
<yuma_> Hallo zusammen
<yuma_> Ich benötige mal etwas Hilfe bei folgendem Problem: 
<yuma_> Ubuntu 16.04 nvidia geforce GT730 Treiber 384.130 nach der Installation bekomm ich nach dem Neustart folgende Fehlermeldung: ERROR Transfer event for unknown ring slot 2 to 6 und ansonsten schwarzer Bildschirm.
<yuma_> hab dann im Startmenue Ubuntu -> erweitere Befehle mittels sicheren Modus die grafische Oberfläche starten können.
<yuma_> beim suchen im netz bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden (leider alles in englisch). 
<yuma_> In den Einstellungen wird der Treiber als Empfohlen angegeben.
<yuma_> hab die regeln gelesen^^
<j0k> ich denke du tipptest nur zu schnell ;-)
<yuma_> nee, ich habs mir vorgeschrieben, damit ich nicht die hälfte vergesse
<tomreyn> kam denn nach "In den Einstellungen wird der Treiber als Empfohlen angegeben." noch was?
<yuma_> ist für mich immer noch schwer (besonders ohne englischkenntnisse)^^
<yuma_> also, meine frage ist, nachdem ich hinweise gefunden hab, dass ich irgendwo was eintragen muss: wo und was muss ich eintragen damit der treiber benutzt wird?
<tomreyn> hättest du mal nen link zu diesen hinweisen?
<yuma_> mittels systemeinstellung und anwendung hab ich den alten treiber von xorg wieder aktiviert und die fehlermeldung kam nicht mehr
<yuma_> uff, da muss ich wieder suchern, es waren alles englische forenseiten -.-
<yuma_> mom dauert etwas
<tomreyn> "den alten treiber von xorg" = nouveau?
<tomreyn> willst du gerne nouveau nutzen oder den proprietären von nvidia?
<tomreyn> !nvidia
<tomreyn> hmm wohl nich
<yuma_> er heisst X.Org-X-Server anzeigetreiber Nouveau von xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<yuma_> ich würde gerne den von nvidia nutzen (version 384.130)
<tomreyn> dann mach mal: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<yuma_> ok, er liest^^
<yuma_> ok, scheint fertig zu sein
<yuma_> jetzt den neustart und gucken? oder muss ich nochwas machen?
<tomreyn> dann mal noch "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" und dann, wenn es ohne fehler durch lief, reboot
<tomreyn> und wenn du glück hast und nvidia doch mal ihre hausaufgaben gemacht haben läufts dann. ;-)
<yuma_> erstmal danke, ich starte eben neui (daumen bitte drücken^^ )
 * tomreyn drücktdasgedäums
<Yuma> re und gleiches problem : feholermeldung und im abgesicherten modus geladen
<tomreyn> Yuma: hmpf. gleicher fehler? zu "ERROR Transfer event for unknown ring slot" konnte ich im web genau gar nichts finden
<tomreyn> vielleicht vertippt?
<tomreyn> Yuma: wenn's dir keine sorgen bereitet dass jemand deine seriennummern kennt kannst du mal das machen und die adresse hier posten:  dmesg | nc termbin.com 9990
<Yuma> mom
<Yuma> ich habs ins terminal eingegeben, einmal ohne einmal mit sudo und es kommt keine ausgabe
<tomreyn> Yuma: oh sorry, hab mich vertippt
<tomreyn> Yuma: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> die letzte ziffer war falsch
<tomreyn> sudo brauchste nicht.
<Yuma> ok :)
<Yuma> ok, https://termbin.com/8y6j
<tomreyn> Das AGESA-Update vom Januar könnte sich als nützlich erweisen https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-ULTRA-GAMING-rev-10#support-dl-bios
<le_bot> Title: X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global (at www.gigabyte.com)
<Yuma> ohje -.- ich hab noch nie ein bios update gemacht
<tomreyn> [    1.614770] xhci_hcd 0000:0b:00.3: ERROR Transfer event for unknown stream ring slot 2 ep 6
<tomreyn> ...war wohl die meldung die du gesehen hattest
<tomreyn> xhci_hcd bezieht sich auf den usb
<Yuma> ja, das hab ich gesehen
<Yuma> hab mir die zeile sogar aufn zettel geschrieben
<tomreyn> [  119.747276] FAT-fs (sda1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<Yuma> oO
<Yuma> und so werden aus einem gleich mehrere probleme -.-
<tomreyn> bezüglich nvidia sieht das aber alles ganzok aus, mach vielleicht ainfach mal GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset" in /etc/default/grub und dann sudo update-grub + reboot
<Yuma> ok, ich wühl mich mal durch :)
<Yuma> also quiet splash austauschen in nomodeset ?
<tomreyn> wow, hab ich grade 'einfach' mit 'a' geschrieben? zeit fürs bett.
<Yuma> haha
<Yuma> dann mal bis gleich :)
<Yuma> re und er hat ohne probleme hochgefahren, allerdings diesmal ohne grafisches bild, sonders alles "runtergerattert" ^^
<Yuma> und zu dem bios update: in der datei ist eine exe datei. die kann ich wohl kaum starten
<tomreyn> Yuma: vermutlich nur mit windows
<tomreyn> Yuma: also der desktop ist aber grafisch ok?
<Yuma> ja, der desktop ist bisher ok
<Yuma> wie kritisch ist der fehler mit dem usb?
<tomreyn> Yuma: ist mir unklar, kenne den nicht
<tomreyn> Yuma: klappen denn usb.geräte an sich?
<Yuma> bisher hab ich nichts gemerkt
<Yuma> allerdings hab ich auch noch nicht alles ausprobiert. vieles liegt noch in der schublade
<Yuma> doch externe festplatte, handyladen und bilder gucken geht alles und die ventilatoren
<tomreyn> würde ich dann erst mal ignorieren / im hinterkopf behalten
<tomreyn> hast du auch mal an ein upgrade auf 18.04 nachgedacht?
<Yuma> ja, habe ich
<tomreyn> und dich dagegen entscheiden nehme ich an? :)
<Yuma> da ich meine alten konfigurationen mitnehmen wollte auf den neuen rechner, hab ich erstmal 16.04 gewählt. wenn hier wieder alles läuft, gibt es das upgrade
<Yuma> doch erst muss der server wieder laufen und meine wichtigen programme, geht bei mir nur langsam (grml)
<tomreyn> na dann viel erfolg dabei. dann geht ja jetzt erst mal alles, ne?
<Yuma> und somit wären wir bei der nächsten baustelle: server und meine homepage wieder online bringen
<Yuma> ja, für heite ist erstmal alles erledigt und herzlichen dank dafür :)
<Yuma> heute*
<tomreyn> bittschön
<Yuma> mal schaun, vllt kann ich nachher noch ark spielen :D
<unicatx_> Hallo, wie rufe ich eine Privat-Massage ab?
<unicatx_> das blinkende rosarote Info erscheint in der Taskleiste
<j0k> hm? in ubuntu?
<unicatx_> xUBU
<j0k> irc? welcher client?
<unicatx_> HexChat 2.14.1
<j0k> ich nutze weder xubuntu noch hexchat. Aber sollte doch einfach mit öffnen von Hexchat und wechseln in den Buffer mit der private Message machbar sein
<j0k> oder redest Du vielleicht von einer Memo die Dir in freenode gesendet wurde?
<tomreyn> das klingt nach einem guten anwendungsfalls für ein bildschirmfoto.
<unicatx_> Ich versuche gleich etwas zuzustellen 
<tomreyn> arbeitest du bei der post? :-P
<j0k> scheint so ... weils gar so lang dauert ;-D
<tomreyn> ich hab halt die adresse vergessen, jetzt ist's postlagernd
<j0k> noch jemand Probleme mit 18.10 nach dem neuesten Update mit u.a. Kernel 4.18.0-14?
<j0k> ich komm mit dem neuen Kernel nur bis zum Grub Hintergrundbild
<j0k> alter Kernel bootet einwandfrei
<ppq> j0k, entfern mal die bootoptionen "quiet splash", vllt steht da was hilfreiches?
<j0k> Recovery vom Neuen scheint auch zu gehn
<j0k> ppq: hab ich gemacht und wie beschrieben mit strg+x booten ausgewählt. Grubhintergrundbild bleibt; Festplatte rattert ne weil hört dann aber auf - strg+alt+F2-12 bringt nichts - nicht mal mehr die NUM-Led reagiert. MagicSysReq sieht erst auch aus als würde es nichts bewirken, bootet aber neu bei alt+druck+b
<tomreyn> j0k: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1814555
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1814555 “Ubuntu boot failure. 4.18.0-14 boot stalls. (does ...” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<j0k> nun nochmal aber zum booten F10 gedrückt kommt nun wenigstens (vorm Hintergrundbild) Linux 4.18.0-14 generic wird geladen....
<j0k> initiale Ramdisk wird geladen ....
<j0k> ende :(
<j0k> ah! gleich mal mitzeichnen
<j0k> danke tomreyn 
<tomreyn> <Epx998> 18.04.2 drops tomorrow, right? <teward> Epx998: an email just went out indicating it will be delayed due to LP Bug #1814555 - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-February/004694.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 18.04.2 delayed until February 14th (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> kurze deutsche übersetzung: 18.04.2 sollte iegentlich morgen kommen, wird aber auf 14.2. verschoben wegen des bugs den auch j0k hat
<tomreyn> TLDR: j0k is schuld!!11 ;-)
<ppq> tomreyn, verstehe ich das richtig, dass das nur intel iGPUs der haswell- und broadwell-generation betrifft?
<tomreyn> ppq: da bin ich mir auch unschlüssig
<ppq> mit ivy bridge, skylake und kaby lake läuft der 4.18.0-14 bei mir jedenfalls problemlos. allerdings unter bionic
<tomreyn> also der patch der zurück gerollt wird ist "for gen4/gen5"
<ppq> (sandy bridge noch nicht getestet)
<j0k> ohOH ... sollte ich da nen Has- oder Broadwell drin haben? Hätt ich nun ja eher nicht vermutet
<ppq> j0k, lässt sich ja leicht rausfinden in /proc/cpuinfo
<j0k> erst mal wieder gebootet bekommen ;-)
<ppq> :)
<j0k> Core (TM) 2 Duo CPU
<ppq> weia
<j0k> E7500 @ 2,93 GHz
<ppq> j0k, das teil hat doch aber keine iGPU, oder? oO
<j0k> iGPU?
<tomreyn> das läuft noch dampfgetrieben
<ppq> j0k, in der cpu integrierte gpu. das im bug report bezieht sich ja auch den intel-grafiktreiber
<tomreyn> j0k: integrierte grafik, neben dem prozessor
<ppq> s/auch/auf/
<tomreyn> kann aber halt sein dass der kernel für alle / viele intels probleme macht
<j0k> gute Frage. Bin mir nicht mal sicher ob das eine Onboard oder ne separate Grafikkarte is
<tomreyn> der patch der da zurückgerollt wird war zwar nur für bestimmte generationen gedacht, aber der macht halt murks mit einigen systemen (nicht für die für die er gedacht war)
<tomreyn> wenn es intel-grafik ist dann ist sie integriert
<ppq> j0k, ist eigentlich auch egal, wird ziemlich sicher keine intel-grafik sein... wird dann wohl ne andere ursache haben als den grafiktreiber
<tomreyn> weil dediziert kommt erst dieses jahr raus von denen
<tomreyn> lspci -knnv | grep -A10 VGA
<tomreyn> in der ersten zeile steht was es ist, in der letzten zeile der treiber
<j0k> also lspci spicht da ja schon von Intel
<j0k> driver in use i915
<tomreyn>  Launch Date Q1'09 
<tomreyn> happy birthday!
<j0k> intel corporation 4 series chipset integrated grafics controller
<ppq> oh :) dann will ich nichts gesagt haben
<tomreyn> ja das waren so mit die ersten damals, wolfdale
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-07
<Brot01> Hallo, ich benutze das aktuelle Ubuntu mit dem Gnome Desktop und paar Erweiterungen um das Ubuntu Dash Verhalten zu entfernen und das "normale" Gnome Verhalten herzustellen. Das ging jetzt paar Monate gut, bis jetzt plötzlich die Einstellungen durcheinander sind, bei Erweiterungen Error angezeigt wird und das Verhalten total verdreht ist. Wie gehe ich da vor um sowas zu reparieren? Extensions neu installieren hat nix gebracht. Bringt
<Brot01>  wieder error. Kann man den Desktop neu installieren?
<tomreyn> Brot01: könntest mal das hier (englisch, aber sicherlich übersetzbar) probieren: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/06/reset-gnome-desktop-ubuntu-18-04/
<le_bot> Title: How to Reset Gnome Desktop in Ubuntu 18.04 | UbuntuHandbook (at ubuntuhandbook.org)
<Brot01> tomreyn, danke, das hat paar Kleinigkeiten geändert, aber den Großteil nicht
<tomreyn> Brot01: du könntest mal noch gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock deinstallieren, das hab ich grade mal testweise gemacht, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das was bringt.
<tomreyn> (das entfernt dann leider auch das ubuntu-desktop -Paket)
<stevieh> ist es nicht so, dass das "native" Gnome für ubuntu ein ganz anderes ist?
<stevieh> abgesehen davon, ist so wie ich es sehe gnome 3 in ubuntu 18.04 noch wunnebar kaputt. Zumindest im Mehrschirmbetriebn
<stevieh> abgesehen davon, ist so wie ich es sehe gnome 3 in ubuntu 18.04 noch wunnebar kaputt. Zumindest im Mehrschirmbetriebn
<Brot01> So ich hab nun mal gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock deinstalliert aber nun ist irgendwie fast alles so wie es sein sollte und vorher war :)
<Brot01> komisch
<Brot01> das einzige was ich gerade nicht mehr hinbekomme ist, das der der "Aktivitäten" Knopf oben links auf mouse-over reagiert sondern angeklickt werden möchte. Weiß jemand wie ich das wieder aktivieren kann?
<tomreyn> kein schimmer, dachte das wäre per default so
<Brot01> ok, find ich schon noch, der "hot corner" war schon immer ganz nett
<Brot01> danke schon mal
<tomreyn> meiner einer hat derzeit diese extensions installiert https://i.imgur.com/sirAN1E.png
<tomreyn> so richtig geil ist das noch nicht, aber kann damit leben. allein damit dass links das vertikale menu weg ist und die elemente davon mit oben aufm panel sind ist schon viel gewonnen
<tomreyn> und das journal ist lieder immer noch voller gnomme-shell traces
<pkpro> #ubuntu.de
<hp-div7> hi @ll
<j0k> das nenn ich mal Datensparsamkeit ;-)
<hp-div7> Kann mir jemand helfen pls 
<j0k> nein - ohne konkrete Frage vermutlich nicht
<nils_2> einfach deine frage stellen und nicht fragen, ob jemand helfen kann
<hp-div7> meine  Partition mit my Daten is verschwunden 
<hp-div7> Ntfs partion 
<nils_2> ich habe deine partition
<hp-div7> :)
<hp-div7> her mit 
<nils_2> was ich damit sagen wollte, du musst schon mehr informationen liefern. "meine partition ist verschwunden" ist nicht sonderlich hilfreich
<j0k> dann stell doch mal zielführende Gegenfragen nils_2 :-D
<j0k> hp-div7: ist das eine interne oder externe Festplatte? Und vermisst Du nur eine bestimmte Partition oder gar eine komplette HD
<nils_2> wie war die partition eingebunden? 
<hp-div7> ich ordne mich grad 
<hp-div7> interne Hdd 
<hp-div7> die extended partition 
<hp-div7> mit sudo fdisk -l 
<hp-div7> find ich die nicht 
<hp-div7> :(
<hp-div7> dfmal probieren 
<j0k> verschlüsselung im Spiel?
<j0k> ...weil dann bin ich raus
<hp-div7> nein keine verschlüsselung
<hp-div7> ./dev/sda5  *    253682478 1953520064 1699837587 810,6G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<j0k> Das Ubuntu läuft von der selben Platte nur eine erweiterte Partition (auf selber Platte und NTFS dormatiert) mit myData ist nicht mehr da?
<j0k> da iss doch oder?
<hp-div7> ja 
<j0k> also ist sie vielleicht einfach nur nicht gemounted?
<hp-div7> -ja
<hp-div7> ubuntu läufz unter der selben platte    JA
<j0k> und war vorhin noch eingebunden? vielleicht versehentlich im Dateimanager ausgeworfen?
<hp-div7> wird mit unter datei manager angezeigz  die partition 
<j0k> oder aber halt zur bootzeit nicht da
<j0k> dann sag den Dateimanager doch einfach er soll sie wieder einhängen
<j0k> dem
<hp-div7> mit was  wie ?
<j0k> welchen Dateimanager nutzt Du denn?
<hp-div7> sudo mnt/ Sda5 ?
<hp-div7> die von ubuntu 
<j0k> eigentlich red ich grad noch von Grafischen Dingen und nichts im Terminal
<j0k> welches Ubuntu welche Oberfläche ... da gibt es vieles
<hp-div7> die  wo standard mäsig bei ubuntu dabei ist 
<j0k> bei Nautilus zB. muss man einfach nur draufklicken - dann wird die Partiton eingebunden (normalerweise)
<j0k> das ist leider keine hilfreiche Antwort auf meine Frage.
<hp-div7> Nautilus hab
<hp-div7> wird da nicht aufgeführt 
<j0k> im Fenster des Dateimanagers im Bereich Hilfe findet man das sogar mit Versionsnummer heraus
<j0k> 22:40:26    hp-div7 | wird mit unter datei manager angezeigz  die partition          ....soll heißen, dass das "mit" nicht "mir" sondern "nicht" heißen soll? Ein bisschen mehr Bemühung Deinerseits wär nett
<hp-div7> 1:3.26.4-0ubuntu7.1,
<hp-div7> wird mit unter datei manager nicht  angezeigz  die partition          ....soll heißen, dass das "mit" nicht "mir" sondern "nicht" heißen soll? Ein bisschen mehr Bemühung Deinerseits wär nett
<hp-div7> ja bin unter stress
<hp-div7> ich boote vielleicht neu  dann taucht des wieder ja  auf 
<j0k> könnte ggf. die schnellste Variante sein, ja
<hp-div7> alles wieder da
<hp-div7> :)
<hp-div7> gleich mal platte klonen 😡
<hp-div7> 👋 @ll
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-08
<ShiroNeko> Hi. wollte nur kurz wissen was die minimalen pakete sind, die ich auf einem server installieren muss, um x11forwarding auf dem client zu verwenden
<ShiroNeko> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<NTQ> Wenn ich ein normales kill -15 mache, dann ist das doch vergleichbar mit einem Datei -> Beenden bei Anwendungen, bei denen es das Menü auch gibt, oder?
<NTQ> Hintergrund: Mein owncloud-client hat kein Icon in der Benachrichtigungsleiste und über das Hauptfenster kann man nicht beenden, nur minimieren.
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: vorausgesetzt, der programmierer hat sich die mühe gemacht alle signale entsprechend zu handlen und äquivalent zur gui zu verarbeiten
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: ergo: wäre schön, aber keine garantie
<NTQ> LetoThe2nd: Okay, Danke. Ergibt Sinn. Ich mache es einfach so. Das Ding muss aus
<j0k> sich selbst sagen "beende dich" ist halt doch noch mal was anderes als ein sanfter Mordauftrag ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> j0k: ne, es ist eher der unterschied "jemandem in seiner muttersprache sagen" zu "auf der strasse ansprechen in der landessprache". du hast bei letzterem ne gute chance, aber halt bei weitem keine 100%
<_moep_> ShiroNeko: openssh
<LupusE> ShiroNeko: versuch mal 'apt-cahce search core$' ... und suche dir einen desktop/window manager aus.
<LupusE> alternativ geht auch nur xserver-xorg-core ... aber sollte nicht so viel spass machen ... je nachdem was du streamen willst.
<ShiroNeko> LupusE: der server soll kein desktop bekommen, geht nur um den ein oder anderen java-installer der ohne x nicht läuft
<LupusE> dann versthee ich die frage nicht. das programm hat abhjaengigkeiten, und diese installierst du. abhaengigkeiten dieser abhaengigkeiten werden automatisch aufgelöst.
<tomreyn> ShiroNeko: du brauchst nen ssh server der X forwarding unterstützt (wohl openssh-server) und nen X server (also wahlweise Xorg oder XWayland)
<LupusE> (siehe meine erste antwort)
<tomreyn> hab ich gesehen, deswegen dachte ich ich geb besser auch noch eine
<LupusE> ja, war ja ein wichtiger hinweis. ich wollte nur unterstreichen, dass nun shcon 2 menschen das gleiche geschrieben haben.
<ShiroNeko> ich hatte jetzt xserver-xorg-core installiert, versuch xclock aus den x11-apps zu starten gibt mir allerdings folgende meldung: Error: Can't open display:
<ShiroNeko> in der .ssh/config ist ForwardX11 yes gesetzt
<_moep_> ShiroNeko: bist du mit ssh -X host verbunden?
<ShiroNeko> _moep_: ja
<ShiroNeko> auch damit dieselbe fehlermeldung
<LupusE> ich lese soviel wie 'kein display gesetzt'.
<ShiroNeko> müssten aber alle tools installiert sein
<LupusE> das paket xauth ist installier? ich glaube da war mal was, das sman das benoetigt
<LupusE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI  <- das sollte helfen.
<le_bot> Title: ServerGUI - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ShiroNeko> ja, xauth ist installiert
<unicatx> ich habe mir jetzt eine Version von HaxChat aufgesetzt, aber die Version ist groten hässlich.. Laut Help: About: 2.14.2. und English dazu. Was ist da schief gelaufen:)) ?
<j0k> wir wissen nicht "was und wie Du Dir da aufgesetzt" hast und was daran Du genau als "groten hässlich" empfindest. Mal abgesehn davon, dass man über HexChat sowieso wohl weitläufig gespaltener Meinung ist
<unicatx> j0k, ich kann vielleicht kleines Bildchen zusenden? Wie hieß mal das Paste-Bild-Programm noch mal? hmmm? Danke.
<unicatx> alles sieht aus wie beim Windoof 3.1
<unicatx> also wie vor 30 Jahren halt:)
<unicatx> ah, ich habs
<unicatx> j0k, https://imgur.com/a/B5hLdLo
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<j0k> ich find das nicht schlecht ;-)
<j0k> aber mein IRC läuft auch per ASCII im Terminal ... ggf. bin ich da kein Masstab ;-)
<unicatx> :-) thx für RückAntwort..
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-09
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen, ich habe aktuell ein kleines problem die Arduino IDE ans laufen zu bekommen .... der Menüpunkt Ports ist ausgeraut, das arduino nano ist angesteckt und wird von lsusb erkannt, die IDE habe ich aus dem Offizellen rep installiert, weiß jemand was da los ist?
<sdx23> wird ein Permissions Problem sein. "ls -alh /dev/ttyUSB0" und "groups" anschauen
<indy73c> sdx23: ja dachte ich auch
<indy73c> ls -alh /dev/ttyUSB0"
<indy73c> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/93qk5XKqy8/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> find /dev/bus/usb -type c  -exec ls -alh {} \;
<sdx23> offenbar wird es nicht als ttyUSB0 benannt. In /dev/bus/usb/001/019 ist aber das Gerät
<sdx23> auch im dmesg nachsehen, ob der überhaupt einen passenden Treiber dafür hat
<indy73c> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/J4Dd5F326n/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> crw-rw-r-- 1 root root 189, 19 Feb  9 16:16 /dev/bus/usb/001/020
<indy73c> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/rfgnR9d38f/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> nun, jetzt schau mal in die letzte Zeile
<indy73c> ttyUSB6 ?
<sdx23> ja
<indy73c> $ ls -alh /dev/ttyUSB6
<indy73c> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 188, 6 Feb  9 16:16 /dev/ttyUSB6
<sdx23> also weisst du jetzt, dass darauf nur root zugreifen darf, und alle User in der Gruppe dialout. Also auch deiner.
<sdx23> Problem demnach: in der Arduino-IDE ttyUSB0 eingestellt.
<indy73c> also in der prefference.txt kann das nicht gesetzt werden
<indy73c> mom.. da steht was com com1 ..-> serial.port=COM1 das ist falsch oder ?
<sdx23> angeblich unter tools -> port oder sowas
<sdx23> ich benutze den Kram nicht
<indy73c> ja das ist ja das Problem, der Punkt ist ausgegraut
<indy73c> arduino scheint nicht zu raffen das das dang angesteckt ist
<indy73c> hatte aucg bei ask untuntu geseehn das jemand schrieb man muss eine neue Rule Hinzufügen
<indy73c> KERNEL=="ttyACM*", ATTRS{product}=="Arduino*", SYMLINK+="ttyUSB%n"
<indy73c> aber ich schätze mal das ttyACM stimt bei mir nicht
<sdx23> nein, du hast ja bereits ttyUSB*
<indy73c> hm...
<indy73c> ach das ist doch schon wieder mist
<indy73c> kann es sein das ihm ein treiober fehlt =
<indy73c> ich uss mal schnell neustarten
<indy73c> so da bin ich wieder
<indy73c> also es scheint wirklich so zu sein das er den Adapter nicht erkennt, mag sein das er von Ubuntu erkannt wird aber die IDE scheint das nicht zu raffen, die versucht immer ttyUSB0 zu laden warum auch immer
<indy73c> vielleicht ist es auch nicht die richtige JAVA version
<indy73c> kann es sein das ttyUSB6 nicht richtig ist ?
<sdx23> nach dem Neustart vmtl. wieder ttyUSB0
<sdx23> sagt dir dmesg
<indy73c> stimmt ist jetzt wieder ttyUSB0
<indy73c> dafür sagt er => avrdude: stk500_getsync() attempt 1 of 10: not in sync: resp=0x00
<indy73c> kommt mir alles sehr spanisch vor
<indy73c> unter windows bedeutet das das was mit der Treiber nicht hinhaut
<sdx23> hast du denn ein STK500 angeschlossen?
<indy73c> nö
<indy73c> hab es aber in zwischen :-)
<sdx23> dann solltest du das auch nicht auswählen ;)
<indy73c> habe ich ja nicht, das kommt von Arduino intern, der fehler sagt eigentlich nur das der treiber nicht zum bord passt
<indy73c> und er hat recht
<indy73c> das Arduino ist schon älter und hat noch einen alten Bootloader
<indy73c> jetzt läuft es :-)
<holgersson> Hi, wie zuverlässig läuft denn die Pflege der universe-Pakete? Ich brauch auf einem neuen Server mit 18.04 v.a. ein 2FA-Modul für PAM und hätte dafür gern den google-Authenticator genommen, und benötige außerdem gitolite. Beide sind nur in Universe, und die offiziellen Warnhinweise lesen sich tendenziell eher abschreckend.
<drc> holgersson: kommt komplett auf das paket an. wenn der maintainer gut ist, nimmt sich das nichts im vergleich zu main
<holgersson> drc: Gibt's denn einen Mechanismus, der schlecht „gemaintainte“ Pakete rausschmeißt?
<drc> joa, irgendwann fliegen pakete auch raus, wenn sie nicht gepflegt werden
<holgersson> OK, danke dir erstmal für die Info
<j0k> ich denke, was in universe is, is immer noch Welten besser als jedes PPA. Aber das ist auch nur so ein Gefühl
<holgersson> j0k: Ich nutze manchmal ein-Paket-PPAs, die direkt von upstream gepflegt wurden, bspw. ein Libreoffice-PPA. Mittlerweile bin ich bei Gentoo soweit in der Paketpflege involviert, dass ich sogar glaube, dass ein kritisch beäugtes PPA besser ist als ein offizielles Repo, dem einfach still vertraut wird, obwohl sich dort keiner drum kümmert. Aber das wird jetzt metaphysisch :-D
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-10
<ubuntu_> hi ihr
<j0k> Moin
<bmbbsr> Guten Tag wetter ist sowas von Besch... Das ich Ubuntu neu installieren will 
<bmbbsr> Frage kann ich Ubuntu18.04  und Debian Stretch auf 1HDD installieren  
<bmbbsr> Ich habe gesucht und gesucht 
<bmbbsr> aber immmer gehts nur um Windows und Ubuntu oder debian 
<bmbbsr> Es geht mir dabei in erster linie um die HDD partitionierung 
<j0k> Multiboot kann auch mit mehreren Linux klappen, ja
<bmbbsr> vor der ersten partition die ich immer als 20Gb FAT32 anlege wegen DATEN  lass ich auch 5MB platz für den Bootsector der HDD
<bmbbsr> j0k, Danke ein Stichwort zum Suchen 
<j0k> nur gilt es dabei dann zu beachten, dass man nur quasi "ein GRUB" als Chef benutzt
<bmbbsr> Die Farge wäre aber braucht jedes system seine eigen /root
<j0k> warum FAT wenn Du nur Linux nutzt?
<j0k> wär definitiv besser
<bmbbsr> Leider Nein  es laufen hier vile system noch mit XP
<bmbbsr> Es hat sich bei mir seit 10.04 bewärt eine 10-20GB fat zu nutzen 
<j0k> hmmm ... soll also doch kein "Dualboot: ubuntu und debian" werden?
<bmbbsr> Doch eigentlich schon es hängen aber 4Platten im Schrank mit 10.04 und 14.04  das aktuelle Mastersystem
<j0k> ohje ... seit 10.04 immer nur upgrade? Vielleicht dann auch noch immer 32bit? ... ohOH
<bmbbsr> nein das 14er ist 64
<bmbbsr> Linux 3.16.0-77-generic #99~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 19:17:10 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bmbbsr> nur Brauch ich für die Steuerungen und die Videos das Debian 
<j0k> was ist denn "das Dualboot mit Ubuntu und >Debian" und was der "Schrank"? Vielleicht (da das ja komplexer scheint als der erste Satz vermuten ließ) solltest Du doch erst mal ausführlicher erzählen was Stand der Dinge ist
<j0k> VM?
<bmbbsr> Nein 
<bmbbsr> alles echt ich starte den PC immer neu und wähle das Jeweilige betriebssystem 
<j0k> "VM" war keine Frage sondern ein Vorschlag ;-)
<bmbbsr> Habe ich noch nie genutzt 
<j0k> dir ist klar, dass 10.04 längst EOL ist?
<bmbbsr> Ja 
<j0k> und 14.04 kurz davor?
<bmbbsr> aber es ist auch offline nur mit den Maschinen verbunden 
<j0k> und?
<bmbbsr> Deswegen habe ich auch mir eine neue 250GB platte besorgt 
<bmbbsr> und bin davor 18.04 zu installieren 
<j0k> es ist a) gut, wenn so Gruftis nicht mehr am Internet hängen. Aber b) gibt es deshalb trotzdem keine Unterstüzung und Updates mehr dafür :/
<stevieh> das Zauberwort für mehrere Linuxe ist das root argument für den Kernel. Und ja, jedes Linux sollte sein eigenes root haben.
<bmbbsr> Ich wollte halt damit ich auch die Neuen Maschien die Stretch Realtime brauchen wegen der ETH Realtiime unterstützung die auf eine Platte Installieren 
<j0k> um dann alles was Du bisher in der 10.04 und 14.04 machtest künftig in der neuen 18.04 unterzubringen?
<bmbbsr> j0k,  Sozusagen aber halt 64bit und ohne Realtime dafür sollte dann Debian herhalten 
<bmbbsr> Die Grundfrage ist die partitionierung  Ubuntu root Primär  home Logisch und Swap  
<j0k> Dann lass erst mal das alte™ wie es ist und setz das neue auf. Aber nimm eigene / jeweils
<bmbbsr> Und Debian auch hintendrann mit ext4 primär und logisch home und swap 
<j0k> home wenn gewünscht separat
<bmbbsr> Können Ubuntu und Debian die gleiche Home nutzen 
<j0k> wichtig ist vor allem, dass Du nur einem System den MBR gibst (falls noch ohne UEFI)
<bmbbsr> und die gleiche swap 
<stevieh> klar, kann aber passieren, dass dir unterschiedlcihe gnomes deine  settings kaputtmachen.
<j0k> swap können beide problemslos den selben nutzen
<bmbbsr> Sollte man mitlerweile 30GB für root nutzen statt 20GB 
<j0k> je nachdem wie oft Du Deine Kernel aufräumst ;-)
<bmbbsr> ich habe meist nur 2 
<bmbbsr> ok dann Folgendes 5mbFrei / 50GB Pr:Fat32 /30GB Pr:ext4 18.04root /Logisch 250GB home / Pr:ext4 30GB Debian / Logisch Rest Home Debian / 6 Gb Swap   
<bmbbsr> Wäre das so In ordnung 
<bmbbsr> Das Primäre Arbeitsystem wäre dann Ubuntu 18.04 
<bmbbsr> Welches auch den Grub installiert und Kontrolliert 
<stevieh> schreib das mal schön in ein Pastebin, das kann ja keine Sau lesen :-)
<bmbbsr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jsbgZq5jMq/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bmbbsr> das wäre dann eine 500GB Platte
<stevieh> passt, normalerweise sagt man swap=2*RAM... aber k.a.
<bmbbsr> 3GB verbaut
<bmbbsr> Reicht für Gimp und ffmpeg 4.1
<stevieh> und wie gross dein Home sein soll hängt sicher von den Anwendungen ab. d.h. wenn da viele Mediendaten drin sind, würde ich die eher auf einer /media partition unterbringen und unter allen OS mounten.
<bmbbsr> Meistens gleich nach Upload in den Backup USB Speicher 
<bmbbsr> Ich mach das Hier Seit der Staatsbedinstete verstorben ist https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGuJsIoXW-exBAwdn38dXow/videos
<le_bot> Title: German_Plasma_CNC - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<bmbbsr> ca 500 Videos upzudaten und Hochzuladen 
<bmbbsr> a <100Mb 
<bmbbsr> mit h265 noch kleiner
<bmbbsr> Vp9 habe ich noch nicht Probiert 
<bmbbsr> DANKE dann werde ich das SO Angehen und Probieren 
<PL7icnc> Wilkommen auf 18.04 bbsr
<PL7icnc> Klappt Prima Danke 
<PL7icnc> j0k, 
<PL7icnc> Ungewohnt so ist das Aber 
<PL7icnc> Firerfox 59 ist veraltet muss ich den Manuell Installieren ICH finde kein Update Button 
<k1l> PL7icnc: mach erst mal die updates
<k1l> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<PL7icnc> k1l, gibt es synaptic nicht mehr bei 18.04
<PL7icnc> J
<k1l> da ich nicht weiß, welchen desktop du da nutzt nimm den terminal command
<PL7icnc> gnome ist doch standard bei Desktop 64 bit 
<k1l> oder du startest die aktualisierungsverwaltung
<PL7icnc> Dachte ich mir auch 
<k1l> klammer dich doch nicht an das veraltete  synaptic. mach nen terminal auf und nimm apt oder eben die "aktualisierungsverwaltung"
<Alergie> Hallo zusammen 
<PL7icnc> Gewohnheitstier seit 8.04
<stevieh> gibts synaptic für Debian?
<PL7icnc> Ja gerade auf stretch Rechner Nachgeschaut
<Alergie> ist es möglich Ergebnisse eines Web(JSON) Aufrufs in der bash  zu verarbeiten?
<stevieh> klar. z.B. mit curl
<PL7icnc> Python geht auch 
<Alergie> bzw. wie kann ich mit jq bestimmte bereiche in eine .txt datei 
<Alergie> speicher 
<PL7icnc> Earumm nicht gleich Apatche der macht das Graphisch 
<Alergie> curl http://seite.de/ | jq > output.txt 
<Alergie> funktioniert nicht 
<PL7icnc> was soll den ausgegeben werden der Head ein passwort 
<PL7icnc> Alergie, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/320935/how-to-grab-the-head-section-of-a-website-using-the-curl-and-grep-command
<le_bot> Title: text processing - How to grab the head section of a website using the curl and grep command? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<PL7icnc> Ich bin dann mal weg Erfolgreich upgedatet
<Rolfi05> Hallo, habe als Senior eine vielleicht simple Frage (Entschuldigung) Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit
<Rolfi05> Wie startet man vom Terminal Audacity mit Parameter, so daß sofort eine mp3-Datei öffnet
<Rolfi05> Also ich kann Audacity starten und dort mit open die zu bearbeitende mp3-Datei öffnen
<Rolfi05> Möchte nun aber für ein Python Script das in einer Zeile tun (starten und mpr öffnen)
<Rolfi05> mp3
<stevieh> audacity foo.mp3
<stevieh> hättest ja mal probieren können.
<Rolfi05> stehvieh: genau das geht nicht
<j0k> Rolfi05: warum betonst Du eigentlich das "Senior" immer so?
<stevieh> Rolfi05: das hab ich gerade eben probiert, hier ging es.
<Rolfi05> vielleicht liegt es am Pfad? was muß im Pfad ganz links stehen?
<stevieh> na, entweder der passende relative oder der absolute pfad. 
<stevieh> und wenn leerzeichen drin sind musst es es passend quoten.
<stevieh> aber audacity sagt dir doch sicher ne fehlermeldung?
<k1l> Rolfi05: wenn du nicht im selben ordner bist, wo die mp3 liegt, musst du den fullpath angeben
<Rolfi05> womit fängt der fullpath an?
<stevieh> mit dem /
<k1l> Rolfi05: mit "pwd" im terminal bekommst du den fullpath vom ordner in dem du gerade bist
<Rolfi05> Ich schreibe immer Senior, weil ich Probleme habe, der Kommunkation wegen der Insider-Sprache zu folgen.
<Rolfi05> k1l : danke! 
<Rolfi05> Schönen Tag noch!
<k1l> kein problem
<stevieh>  /topic wir helfen ihnen über die Strasse
<Rolfi05> Nach vielem Probieren geht es jetzt, produziert aber eine ganze Menge Fehler, siehe https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4TBvn45rrr/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> so isses halt
<Rolfi05> Schönen Abend noch. Tschüß!
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-03
<SimpleIRC_Q2AbB> Hallo grub bringt mir seit heute den Fehler, no such device, unknown filesystem, rescue mode ....
<SimpleIRC_Q2AbB> Ich kann zwar mit grub rescue mein ubuntu booten und auch ein update grub ausführen, aber es bringt nix, grub-install bringt auch nix. was nun?
<j0k> Ich würd als erstes mal mit einem Livesystem booten und (falls nicht vorhanden) erst mal Daten sichern 
<SimpleIRC_Q2AbB> und dann?
<j0k> dann von dort aus die Ursache suchen 
<j0k> vielleicht reicht schon ein fsck
<SimpleIRC_Q2AbB> ok
<j0k> kann aber natürlich auch das device kaputt sein
<SimpleIRC_Q2AbB> macht es einen unterschied ob ich grub-install vom livesystem oder installierten ubuntu ausführe?
<SimpleIRC_Q2AbB> fehler schmeist grub install bzw update nämlich nicht
<j0k> !gub2
<j0k> !grub2
<j0k> Wenn Du von nem Livesystem aus Grub reparieren willst geht das anders
<j0k> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/
<le_bot> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<j0k> vor sollte man aber Daten sichern
<j0k> Und dann würde ich die Festplatte checken und die Filesysteme bevor ich an Grub versuche rumzubasteln
<j0k> Bitte gern geschehn ;-)
<SimpleIRC_Q2AbB>  <j0k> fsck meldet http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wyh96DVZ2n
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<LupusE> dann wuerde ich mit 'badblocks' fortsetzen.
<LupusE> z.b. mit https://www.modius-techblog.de/linux/ubuntu-festplatten-check-mit-badblocks/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Festplatten check mit badblocks (at www.modius-techblog.de)
<j0k> SimpleIRC_Q2AbB: Wir wissen ja nicht, was da alles drauf (gewesen?) ist auf der Festplatte
<SimpleIRC_Q2AbB> kaum hab ich die andern platten abgesteckt, bootet grub als ob nix gewesen ist -.-
<j0k> m( … genau wie auch keiner ahnen konnte, dass da andere Platten auch noch mit dran hängen…
<j0k> sind das externe USB Platten (die "anderen")?
<SimpleIRC_Q2AbB> ne interne datenplatten
<j0k> IDE? SATA? Tower? Laptop?
<j0k> Multiboot?
<j0k> Auf welchem MBR ist Grub
<j0k> das kann soo vieles sein
<j0k> vielleicht hättest auch das fsck über die anderen Festplatten mal jagen sollen
<j0k> möglicherweise ist auf sda ja gar nicht das was gebootet wird
<j0k> SimpleIRC_Q2AbB: kommt da noch was?
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-05
<marshmello> Mir wird letztlich immer eine Box "es wurde ein internet fehler festgestellt .. problem bitte melden" angezeigt. Kann ich in der bash eruieren, was das sein könnte?
<LupusE> sicher dass es ein internet fehler ist, kein interner fehler?
<marshmello> sorry, natürlich ein interner :)
<LupusE> das ist glaube ich abhaengig von dem eingesetzen desktop. interner fehler klingt aber nach hinweisen in /var/log/messages, dmesg und/oder /var/log/kern.log ...
<LupusE> meist steht dort ein 'report' button. ich weis abe rnicht ob man die log zu gesicht bekommt, bevor sie verschickt wird. macht sinn um zu prüfen ob vertrauliche Daten enthalten sind.
<LupusE> (ich habe /var/crash vergessen, dazu analysiere ich zu selten GUI probleme)
<koegs> wenn es immer noch so ist, kann man auf den "melden" button gehen und sieht selber erstmal die details bevor man die losschickt
<koegs> ist ziemlich doof gelöst weil man vorher so gar nicht sieht worum es eigentlich geht
<LupusE> jup.
<LupusE> ausser man nutzt KDE, dann scpielt baloo wieder verrueckt und stirbt :)
<marshmello> Ich habe das Problem wiederholt gemeldet, aber sah nirgends details.
<marshmello> das wird sofort abgeschickt.
<marshmello> dmesg ist ziemlich lang: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xb5jjVS5YZ/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<marshmello> Sieht man was?
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-06
<MingsPing> Moin! Ich hab n kleines Problem: Zwei Monitore (Laptop + extern). Hin und wieder, nach Ruhemodus, sammeln sich alle Fenster auf dem Hauptmonitor.
<MingsPing> Manchmal packt er's aber auch, und die Fenster bleiben auf dem Laptopmonitor erhalten.
<MingsPing> Kann nicht sagen, wann welches Verhalten auftritt.
<MingsPing> huch, ich muss weg. Frage morgen nochmal.
<guimo> Hi. renice sagt "Keine Berechtigung", egal ob positiver oder negativer wert. Kann ich eine Berechtigung vergeben, damit es ohne sudo funktioniert?
<HattoriHanzo12> Hey Leute... Sagt mal kann ich via dd auch zip in der eine ISO ist auf ein medium flashen damit es danach bootbar :-) ist ?
<ppq> HattoriHanzo12, nein, das geht nur mit der .iso. und nur, wenn die .iso dafür geeignet ist (hybrid)
<ppq> bei linux-distro-isos meistens der fall, heutzutage
<guimo> HattoriHanzo12: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/226219/how-to-unzip-and-dd-a-disk-image-to-an-sd-card-with-a-single-command/226222#226222
<le_bot> Title: zip - How to unzip and dd a disk image to an SD Card with a single command? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<guimo> Vielleicht meinst du das?
<guimo> Also: unzip -p zipdatei.zip iso-dateiname-in-der-zip.iso | dd of=/dev/xyz bs=1M
<HattoriHanzo12> Haha Super @guimo... das ist das was ich gesucht habe... Danke ^^
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-07
<marshmello> ich kriege einen fehler über systemanmeldungen, den ich melden kann (was ich schon 2 wochen tue).
<marshmello> wo kann ich den einsehen?
<maredebianum> Moin, systemd Frage: ich will einen Dienst als --user bei Systemstart mit starten, geht das irgendwie? Home ist nicht verschlüsselt, daher sollten die config-files alle ohne passphrase erreichbar sein. systemctl enable --user dienst erstellt die config unter ~/.config/systemd/user/
<maredebianum> Frage ist also, ob die user Dienste erst mit login starten
<maredebianum> loginctl enable-linger user habe ich auch schon versucht, das soll das wohl konfigurieren (auch einen Bug schon umschifft, das nicht exisiterende /var/lib/systemd/linger/ händisch anzulegen)
<maredebianum> 'loginctl show-user $USER| grep inger' liefert auch Linger=yes
<MingsPing> Moin, war gestern schon mal hier mit ner Anfrage, musste dann aber kurzfristig weg.
<MingsPing> Moin! Ich hab n kleines Problem: Zwei Monitore (Laptop + extern). Hin und wieder, nach Ruhemodus, sammeln sich alle Fenster auf dem Hauptmonitor.
<MingsPing> Manchmal packt er's aber auch, und die Fenster bleiben auf dem Laptopmonitor erhalten.
<MingsPing> Kann nicht sagen, wann welches Verhalten auftritt.
<maredebianum> Liegt wohl an gnome
<maredebianum> Kenne ich auch. Erst den Monitor abstecken, warten, dass der Modus umschaltet, dann erst zuklappen...
<LetoThe2nd> ist vermutlich ne art race condition, ob erst die fenster wieder layoutet werden oder erst der zweite monitor bereit ist
<tomreyn> marshmello: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/blob/master/whoopsie_reports
<le_bot> Title: scripts/whoopsie_reports at master · tomreyn/scripts · GitHub (at github.com)
<LetoThe2nd> da sehe ich kaum handlungsmöglichkeiten, ehrlich gesegt.
<tomreyn> marshmello: deine reports werden erst mal in diesem system (errors.ubuntu.com) abgelegt (nachdem sie nach daisy.ubuntu.com hochgeladen unrd dort vorverarbeitet wurden). diese reports können die entwickler dann einsehen und bei bedarf nen bug report draus basteln.
<marshmello> wenn man mehrere seiten eines pdfs auf eine seite druckt. kann man dann nicht irgendwo die seitennummer angeben?
<maredebianum> Kommt drauf an, welches Tool du zum drucken nutzen willst. pdfnup  wäre ein Kommandozeilentool
<marshmello> tomreyn, weiss nicht was ich damit anfangen muss.
<tomreyn> marshmello: nix *musst* du damit anfangen, ich wollte nur deine frage beantworten
<tomreyn> marshmello: wenn du mir die url geben magst die das ausspuckt kann ich mal rein gucken was da schief läuft - nur wenn du magst
<tomreyn> die url enthält allerdings ne eindeutige id für dein system
<tomreyn> also für die ubuntu-installation (bei der nächsten installation gibts wieder ne neue id)
<marshmello> tomreyn, was muss ich mit dem file machen, bzw. wie lade ich es überhaupt herunter?
<tomreyn> marshmello: welches file?
<marshmello> https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/blob/master/whoopsie_reports
<le_bot> Title: scripts/whoopsie_reports at master · tomreyn/scripts · GitHub (at github.com)
<marshmello> maredebianum, den Dokumentbetrachter
<tomreyn> achso, sorry. du kannst auch einfach nur das hier ausführen in nem terminal: echo https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$(sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id)
<le_bot> Title: Error reports (at errors.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> marshmello: ^ das spuckt dir die url aus auf der die liste der letzten berichte deines systems abrufbar sind. und für entwickler auch details dazu.
<marshmello> tomreyn, ich weiss nicht, wie ich dein script herunterladen muss.
<tomreyn> marshmello: ich hab dir eben beschrieben wie du den gleichen effekt auch ohne herunterladen des skripts erzielen kannst. wenn du doch lieber das ganze skript runterladen magst: wget https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/whoopsie_reports
<marshmello> tomreyn, https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/blob/master/whoopsie_reports spuckt bei mir nichts aus, sondern zeigt mir dein script auf github an.
<le_bot> Title: scripts/whoopsie_reports at master · tomreyn/scripts · GitHub (at github.com)
<tomreyn> marshmello: du hast wohl "wget" überlesen
<tomreyn> aber ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob das für uns beide den aufwand wert ist hier weiter dran zu knobeln
<MingsPing> LetoThe2nd, schade, hatte das schon befürchtet... .
<LetoThe2nd> MingsPing: ist nur ne vermutung.
<marshmello> tomreyn, https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/ee2fe5f74149879e42b86c999ff4d13f59b84e11e50ee4e02976cdb6ce66a70884b835094cdd78784762a5e6c036742709cfda7eb1cc5d696bed9bf873156492
<le_bot> Title: Error reports (at errors.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> marshmello: hmm demnach war der letzte reportete crash in 2019. nicht alle crashes sind allerdings "berichtbar", das wird aber erst gecheckt nachdem du schon mit der frage genervt wurdest.
<tomreyn> marshmello: nicht berichtbar sind z.b. pakete von drittanbietern
<tomreyn> der simple-scan crash wird in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-scan/+bug/1745336 (nicht) behandelt
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1745336 “simple-scan crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_applicatio...” : Bugs : simple-scan package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> der bug report is u.a. mit "third-party-packages" markiert
<stefan82> Hallo zusammen, seit heute startet mein ubuntu 18.04 nicht mehr und beliebt bei dem Fehler: acpi INT3400:00: Unsupported event [0x86] hängen. Im abgesicherten Modus kann ich starten, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Fehler behebe 
<tomreyn> stefan82: "abgesicherter modus"? meinst du recovery?
<stefan82> ja genau recovery
<tomreyn> stefan82: hast du grundlegende konfigurationen verändert?
<stefan82> eigentlich habe ich nichts verändert, gestern ging noch alles, und heute startet ubuntu nicht mehr
<ppq> vielleicht ein kernel-update
<ppq> boote doch mal einen älteren
<stefan82> ja ein kernel update gab es 
<stefan82> hAtte ich schon versucht ohne erfolg da ging es auch nicht
<ppq> achso
<tomreyn> installier mal alle noch ausstehenden updates
<tomreyn> falls da noch welche ausstanden nochmal rebooten
<ppq> auch mal checken, ob evtl. dein / voll ist. zb mit df -h
<tomreyn> falls das beides nicht hilft, poste mal ein log:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<stefan82> updates sind alle installiert und / hat noch genügend speicher /dev/sda2       916G    301G  569G   35% /
<stefan82> https://termbin.com/zipo
<ppq> 4.15 ist aber schon etwas betagt :)
<ppq> hast du vielleicht die -hwe version vom xserver installiert? evtl. tut die nicht mit dem alten kernel
<stefan82> betagt ? das notebook oder der kernel ?
<tomreyn> xorg ist xorg-server 2:1.19.6-1ubuntu4.3
<ppq> der kernel
<tomreyn> das ist der general availability xserver-xorg-core
<ppq> tomreyn, das scheint der nicht-hwe zu sein, ok
<tomreyn> HP Pavilion Notebook/84ED, BIOS F.22 11/29/2018
<stefan82> was wäre denn der neueste kernel ? 
<ppq> der neuste ist 5.3.0-28
<stefan82> oops
<stefan82> wie installiere ich den ? 
<ppq> weiß zwar nicht, wieso das helfen sollte, zumal der alte ja bis jetzt lief bei dir. aber ist vielleicht einen versuch wert... folgende pakete: linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 
<tomreyn> wenn die ältere kernelversion nicht hilft dann ist's vielleicht das microcodeupdate
<tomreyn> da sind auch einige ACPI errors, aber die sollten ja nicht neu dazu gekommen sein.
<stefan82> werde mal das Paket linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 installieren und testen
<tomreyn> ist nen versuch wert.
<stefan82> so installiert, nun werde ich mal nen reboot testen, hoffentlich klappt alles ;-)
<tomreyn> falls das ein "HP Pavilion - 17-ab428ur" ist: ein aktuelles bios gibt's hier: https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-pavilion-17-ab400-notebook-pc-series/20284030/model/25345694/swItemId/ob-245888-1
<le_bot> Title: Driver - HP Pavilion - 17-ab428ur | HP® Customer Support (at support.hp.com)
<tomreyn> "84ed" ist das mainboard was in dem modell drin ist, aber vermutlich auch in anderen
<tomreyn> oh da war ein festplattenfehler zwischen in dem log, den hatte ich ganz übersehen
<tomreyn> print_req_error: I/O error, dev sda, sector 1300140536
<ppq> urgs
<stefan82> so wieder da, der neue Kernel startet überhaupt nicht, musste doch wieder mit einem alten booten und auch wieder im recoverymode
<tomreyn> stefan82: 
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> falls das ein "HP Pavilion - 17-ab428ur" ist: ein aktuelles bios gibt's hier: https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-pavilion-17-ab400-notebook-pc-series/20284030/model/25345694/swItemId/ob-245888-1
<le_bot> Title: Driver - HP Pavilion - 17-ab428ur | HP® Customer Support (at support.hp.com)
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> "84ed" ist das mainboard was in dem modell drin ist, aber vermutlich auch in anderen
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> oh da war ein festplattenfehler zwischen in dem log, den hatte ich ganz übersehen
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> print_req_error: I/O error, dev sda, sector 1300140536
<tomreyn> dein log war hier: https://termbin.com/zipo
<tomreyn> du brauchst vermutlich mal ne neue festplatte.     sudo smartctl -x /dev/sda    gibt ggf. weitere hinweise
<stefan82> es ist ein HP Pavilion - 17-ab425ng
<stefan82> der befehl sudo smartctl -x /dev/sda geht nicht sudo: smartctl: Befehl nicht gefunden
<tomreyn> !smart
<le_bot> smart is https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus/
<tomreyn> bios-update für HP Pavilion - 17-ab425ng: https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-pavilion-17-ab400-notebook-pc-series/20284030/model/24929899/swItemId/ob-245888-1
<le_bot> Title: Driver - HP Pavilion - 17-ab425ng | HP® Customer Support (at support.hp.com)
<stefan82> tomreyn so bios update ist durch jetzt kann ich zumindest im recoverymode vom kernel 5.x starten also irgendwie habe ich da gefühl es geht in die richtige richtung
<stefan82> tomreyn ppq ich möchte bei euch beiden für die Tipps und die hilfe bedanken. mein system läuft wieder einwandfrei - danke :-)
<ppq> stefan82, schön :) aber mach besser was bzgl. festplatte, wie tomreyn schon schrieb, I/O errors sind eigentlich ein zeichen dafür dass es schon zu spät ist
<ppq> zumindest ein volles backup ;)
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-08
<tomreyn> das hat er wohl wiederholt erfolgreich ignoriert :)
<taunix> backups sind was für weicheier
<_moep_> frage in die runde: wie kann ich bspw. bei Kile einstellen, dass das Menü größer ist? (also nicht den code mit strg++ größer machen). Bei 4K ist das etwas klein^^
<j0k> Ist Kile ein Programm? Die Menüs werden wohl durch die Themeeinstellungen geregelt
<_moep_> j0k: ja ist es
<_moep_> KDE LaTeX editor
<Fuchs> _moep_: muesste den KDE Einstellungen folgen, also mit systemsettings5 
<Fuchs> da gibt es ein fonts kcm, da kann man das menue einstellen 
<_moep_> Fuchs: ich hab eigentlich nur sehr wenig von KDE installiert
<_moep_> glaube kile ist das einzige KDE programm 
<Fuchs> vermutlich kann man es auch ueber die Qt Einstellungen steuern, wenn die von KDE nicht da sind 
<_moep_> ok, danke dann schau ich mal
<Fuchs> oder halt eine  .config/kdeglobals  von Hand anlegen 
<Fuchs> da drin dann etwas wie 
<Fuchs> [General]
<Fuchs> font=TimesOldGreek,9,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0,Standard
<Fuchs> menuFont=Arielle,9,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0,Standard
<Fuchs> wobei die erste Zahl (9( afaik Fontgroesse ist, aber das von Hand zu schustern klingt muehsam
<_moep_> also fonts stehen bei mir nicht drin
<Fuchs> vermutlich weil keine gesetzt sind
<Fuchs> Syntax und Sektion siehe oben 
<Fuchs> aber ich wuerde da ja einfach das kcm dafuer installieren, und notfalls halt dann wieder deinstallieren 
<_moep_> hm ok 
<_moep_> Fuchs: wie heißtn das paket? mit KCM assoziere ich eher Kerberos
<Fuchs> keine Ahnung, kein Ubuntu zur Hand, vermutlich irgend etwas mit systemsettings, das ist die shell rund um die kcms
<ppq> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kcm
<Fuchs> ansonsten suche er das Paket mit der Datei  kcm_fonts.so   drin 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- kcm (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> "plasma-desktop" in dem fall
<Fuchs> schade, das ist ein bisschen Overkill 
<Fuchs> aber kann man ja dann wieder deinstallieren bei Bedarf
<_moep_> mäh :D
<_moep_> dann probier ich, ob visual code vllt latex kann 
<_moep_> xD
<ShiroNeko> Hi. hätte mal eine frage zu IPv6, im speziellen zu prefix-delegation, radvd und isc-dhcpd. Würde nämlich gerne radvd+isc-dhcpd verwenden statt den dhcp meiner fritzbox. Was gibt es hier zu beachten und ist es überhaupt möglich isc-dhcpd mit einem dynamischen prefix zu verwenden?
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-09
<dm7zq> Guten Morgen zusammen, ich habe folgendes Problem. Ubuntu erkennt meine WLAN Karte in meinem HP Notebook 15-ng036bs nicht. Ich habe den Treiber manuell installiert und müsste jetzt UEFI Secure Boot deaktivieren.
<dm7zq> Welche Möglichkeit gibt es noch außer dies im BIOS aus zu stellen?
<dm7zq> test
<xc> dm7zq: den Treiber nicht manuell zu installieren ;)
<j0k> was ist so schlimm dran "secure boot" zu deaktivieren?
<j0k> dm7zq: Was sagt denn lsusb/lspci über die WLAN Karte? Ist das eine Realtec? Trifft vielleicht https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-chip-wird-nicht-erkannt-hp-15-da0103ng/#post-9010116 Dein Problem?
<le_bot> Title: WLAN-Chip wird nicht erkannt HP 15-da0103ng › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<minty> hallo Fussel
<Lengsdorfer> Moin. Hat hier jemand Ahnung von bash Programmierung? Ich hätte da ein Prob: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HsrQKp4pZt/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<drc> ich würd behaupten, du willst deine optionen als array und die dann hinten anhängen
<drc> das sollte klappen
<Lengsdorfer> Ahja. Ich probiere mal. 
<Lengsdorfer> tx
<Lengsdorfer> Klappt!! tx
<Lengsdorfer> Aber nochmal zum Verständnis: Wieso fummelt bash da die '' drumrum und wie könnte man das unterdrücken?
<drc> naja, das ist für bash ein string
<Lengsdorfer> ja. aber wieso bastelt bash diese '' nicht auch um MAIN-MENU in meinem paste? Das ist ja auch ein String.
<drc> nicht aus einer variablen
<Lengsdorfer> stimmt
<dm7zq> ich kann secure boot nicht ausschalten da ich kein BIOS PW mehr habe
<dm7zq> ja, ist eine realtec
<j0k> na vielleicht hilft Dir der Link dann ja
<j0k> einfach auch hier mal nach der ID Deiner Karte schauen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Realtek/
<le_bot> Title: Realtek › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dm7zq> danke
<dm7zq> den treiber habe ich nachinstalliert aber nichts hat sich getan, leider.
<dm7zq> und jetzt habe ich gelesen dass es eben an dem UEFI liegen könnte was ich nicht deaktiviert bekommen. Gibt es eine lösung über ubuntu UEFI zu deaktivieren oder geht das nur im BIOS?
<j0k> https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Boot-and-Lockup/Hp-15-Bios-Password-reset/td-p/6965416 hier wurde wohl jemandem geholfen, der auch das Passwort vergessen hatte
<le_bot> Title: Solved: Hp 15 Bios Password reset - HP Support Community - 6965416 (at h30434.www3.hp.com)
<ppq> für einige hersteller gehts auch ohne den customer service zu kontaktieren https://bios-pw.org/
<le_bot> Title: BIOS Master Password Generator for Laptops (at bios-pw.org)
<ppq> HP ist aber wohl nicht dabei
<ppq> zumindest nicht der code aus deinem link, j0k 
<j0k> der betrifft ja auch ein anderes Model. Aber HP kann prinzipiell helfen https://www8.hp.com/de/de/contact-hp/contact.html
<le_bot> Title: Kontakt zu HP / Kundenservice | HP® Deutschland (at www8.hp.com)
<ppq> na, würde es durchaus mal versuchen mit der keygen webseite, aber wenn man sich durch die hotline kämpfen will, joa
<j0k> geht auch schriftlich https://support.hp.com/de-de/document/c00807144
<le_bot> Title: HP und Compaq Desktop PCs - BIOS-Passwörter | HP® Kundensupport (at support.hp.com)
<dm7zq> danke soweit, den generator kenne ich, das hat leider nicht funktioniert
<dm7zq> hp will 200 EUro für das BIOS PW :-(
<dm7zq> ich glaub die kiste muss weg und ich hole mir eine ohne realtek WLAN karte das scheint ein bekanntes dauerproblem zu sein, mhh .......
<j0k> ""nicht mehr an das Passwort zum Starten des Computers erinnern können, dann lesen Sie das Support-Dokument zu den Hauptplatinen-Spezifikationen für Ihr Computermodell, um eine Anleitung zum Zurücksetzen des Passwort zu finden und das BIOS-Passwort zu beseitigen.
<j0k> Wo hast Du das mit den 200 Euro her? Hattest Du bereits angerufen bei HP direkt?
<dm7zq> ja, habe dem support geschrieben die meinten den key gibt es für 200 euro
<dm7zq> verrückt
<dm7zq> das support dokument habe ich noch nicht gelesen
<lollipop> moin
<j0k> hi
<lollipop> wurde luks in ubuntu schonmal gekackt?
<lollipop> *geknackt
<ppq> es gibt angriffe gegen CBC-basierte ciphers
<ppq> wird aber standardmäßig schon lange nicht mehr benutzt
<lollipop> luks benutzt kein CBC mehr oder was meinst du genau?
<ppq> es wird schon lange nicht mehr standardmäßig genutzt wenn man beim erstellen keine konkrete cipher angibt
<lollipop> ok dank
<lollipop> *danke
<ppq> wenn du aber noch alte LUKS volumes im einsatz hast, ist es durchaus möglich dass die noch CBC nutzen
<ppq> so prä-2013
<ppq> oder 2014
<NTQ> auf extensions.gnome.org/local sind bei immer jede Menge System-Extensions gelistet, die upgedatet werden können, aber das geht ja nicht bei denen und die meisten nutze ich eh nicht. Wie kann ich die denn deinstallieren, damit ich nicht dauernd die Meldung kriege sie zu aktualisieren?
